# Ազատ կյանք > Օրագրեր > Անձնական օրագրեր >  Dayana-ի անկյուն

## Dayana

Թե որ խոսքով կաղ հանգանի
Նսեմ մարդը կցանկանա ազնիվներին վատաբանի
Աստված նրան Հայրենիքից
Հուր-հավիտյան հեռու տանի : 
_(c) Հ. Ծ._

----------

Chilly (01.05.2010), Կաթիլ (13.02.2010), Մուշեղ Ասատրյան (23.05.2009)

----------


## Guest

Ապրես DAYANA ջան, հուսով եմ, որ վերնագրիրը ճիշտ ես գրել :Wink:  ՝ սա միակը չի:

----------


## Anush

shat    lavner.

*Մոդերատորական:* *Ծանոթացեք ակումբի օրենսդրությանը։ Մասնավորապես ֆորումում չեն ողջունվում լատիներեն տառերով հայերեն գրառումները:
**Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ կան, ապա** կարող եք օգտագործել ֆորումում ներդրված հայերեն մեքենագրման համակարգը, * *Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման :*

----------


## Dayana

> Ապրես DAYANA ջան, հուսով եմ, որ վերնագրիրը ճիշտ ես գրել ՝ սա միակը չի:


Հուսով եմ !!!!

----------


## Dayana

Մարդկանց համար ու մառդկության համար ապրենք:
Մնակության թող որ կյանքում մենք չդատվենք;
_(c) Հ. Ծ._

----------

Jarre (29.09.2009), Կաթիլ (13.02.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Ուշ երեկո , անհամար իրար ետևից սուրող մեքենաներ , միլիցիոների փայտիկ , սաստիկ ցուրտ ու ես մենակ կանգնած կանգառում : 10 րոպե , 20 , 30 … Կարծես ինձ անհրաժեշտ բոլոր տեսակի տրանսպորտաին միջոցները միանգամից անհետացել են … Նայում եմ շուրջս : Այսքան բազմազանություն , ինչու մինչ այս չեի նկատել՞ : Բոլորը ինչ-որ տեղ  են շտապում , ինչ-որ բան են փնտրում ,  բացի մեկից , դա ես եմ … Մտածում եմ ևս մի քանի տարի և այս ամենի փոխարեն կունենանք մաքուր քաղաքներ , առանց խցանումների երթևեկուրյուն , բարի ու ժպտացող դեմքեր , սակայն  եկավ մի հին ու գրեթե կոտրատված "էլեկտրապոզասայլակ  :Tongue:  " ու ես չզգացի թէ ինրպես հայտնվեցի նրա մեջ որտեղ և վերջ  "սառը" ճշմարտության ցնուղն ուղիդ դեմքիս ու ես կարծես քնից նոր արթնացած մանուկ սկսեցի դողալ …  :Sad:

----------

Jarre (29.09.2009), Կաթիլ (13.02.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Ծառը մահանում է ։ Ես եմ մեղավորը , ես նրան լավ չեմ հետևել  :Sad:  Ինչու ՞ Ժամանակս չեր ներում թէ կարծում էի դա իմ պատասխանատվության տակ չէ ։ Իսկ հիմա հասկանում եմ որ 2-ն էլ նույն կարգի 0 կարևորություն ունեցող պատճառաբանություններ են , իսկ ծառին փրկել է պետք  :Sad:  

Ասում են ծառի հետ պետք է խոսել ու դրաան էմոցիաներ փոխանցել նրան ։ Իսկ ես , արդյոք ունեմ սյդքան դրական էներգիա ՞  :Blush:  Ես ինքս ինձ համարում եմ բացասական էներգիայի աղբյուր սակայն կա մեկը օվ հակառակն է ասում ։  Ուր է հիմա նա  :Xeloq:  Չգիտեմ ։ Ծառը չի մահանա  :Love:  չեն մահանում սիրունները ....

----------

Jarre (29.09.2009), Կաթիլ (13.02.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Երբեկ ինձ այսքան թեթև չէի զգացել  :Smile:  Ծառը .... Երբեկ չէի մտածի , որ հողի հետ խաղալն   :Tongue:  այդքան հաճելի է  :Smile:  Ինչի՞ երեխա ժամանակ չեմ խաղացել  :Xeloq:  Երևի խելքս չի հասել էլի այդքան  :Blush:

----------

Jarre (02.10.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Երբեկ այսքն մեծ ցանկություն չեմ ունեցել լաց լինելու  :Sad:  Ախր ինչի ամեն ինչ էնպես չի լինում ինչպես պիտի լինի։  :Sad:  Ես պայքարում եմ իմ արցունքների դեմ  :Sad:  Ախր ուրշ մեկը չունեմ , ում էդքան վստահեմ , իսկ նա հիմա երջանիկ չի , ինչու՞ , ինչի՞ համար  :Sad:  հիմա եմ հասկանում , որ մարդը տարիներով չի մեծանում , այլ րոպեներով այդ տարիների ընթացքում  :Sad:  Անձրև եմ ուզում...   :Sad:

----------

Jarre (02.10.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Առավոտյան ինչպես միշտ բացարձակ լավ տրամադրությամբ գնում եմ Անգլերենի դասին , միակ դասը որից հաճույք եմ ստանում ։ Հենց անգլերենի մասնաշենքի դռան մոտ զարմանքից քարացա  :Shok:  , տղաներից մեկը որոշել էի ինձ զիջել անցնելու իր հերթը   :Love:  Ինչևէ նրա ցանկությունը և իմ շնորհակալությունը անտեղին դարձան դիմացիցս եկող կնոջ հրմշտոցից ։ /Պարզվեց լավ ուժեղ աղջիկ եմ , թե չե ինձ տապալելու էր / ։
Բայց դե սա դեռ սկիզբն էր ։ Աստիճանների մոտ ես ինձ զգացի բոլորին խանգարող գնդակի կարգավիճակում  :Bad:  , բոլորը շտապում են , հրում ...  Այնքան բարկացա , որ ասեցի "- Դե թողեք անցնեմ հետո հրեք էլի  :Angry2:  ..."   :LOL:  Այ քեզ արտահայտություն  :LOL:  
Երբ բարկացած մտա լսարան բոլորը քննարկում էին Երևանի քանդված փողոցնեիր մասին , իսկ ես անմիջապես արձագանքեցի "Դա էլ է մեր ազգին շատ  :Sad: " ։ Ախր ես էդպես չեմ մտածում ։ Սակայն ընկերներիցս մեկը հիշեցրեց շենքերից մեկի պատին գրված արտահայտությունը "Այստեղ աղբ մի թափեք , Խոզեր  :Angry2:  " ... Հիմա մտածում եմ , արդյոք կցանկանայի , որ իմ սերունդներն էլ տեսնեին այս " խոզերին"  :Xeloq:  չգիտեմ  :Sad:   ....

----------

Jarre (02.10.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Ձյուն  :Xeloq:  Այսքան սպասեցի , բայց երբ եկավ տեսա միայն մեքենաների վրա  :Sad:  
Դե զգում էի որ գալու է, բայց որ անմիջապես հետևելու էր ..... չէի մտածել ։ Իսկապե՞ս ինչ-որ կերպ ամեն ինչ կապված է իրար  :Xeloq:  Երանի այդպես լինի  :Blush:

----------

Jarre (02.10.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Երեկ - Առաջին ձյուն, առաջին խցանումներ  :Sad:   Առաջին լուրջ մսցածություն . Չսպասարկող տաքսիներ , ու մեծ դժվարությամբ ձեռբերած տաքսի "Բազե բազե ես արծիվն եմ ..." ու ի պատասխան "Բարի ճանապարհ  :Angry2: " ։ 

Այսօր -  Իրականում տեսա ձյունը  :Love:  երջանկությունից շողում էի ։ Հետո Հանդիպում , որին հույս ունեի մասնակցելու  :Sad:  Բայց , մնաց հաջորդ անգամ , որն այդպես էլ չի գալիս  :Blush:

----------

Jarre (02.10.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Ուշ երեկո, շտապում եմ տուն , ցրտից կծկված դեմքս ծածկել եմ գլխարիկ տակ , ու էդ ամենաանհարմար պահի մի "հիմար" ինձ վախեցրեց  :Sad:  Հիմա մտածում եմ այդ "հիմար"-ը արդյոք հաճույք ստացավ իր վայրենի արարքից։ Ինչևէ դողում եմ վախից ու հասկանում , որ իսկապես բնությունը յուրահատուկ է , իրար կողք կողքի "ապրեցնում" է վայրենիների ու "պատկառելի" մարդկանց ։ Մեկից բոլորը խույս են տալիս  :Bad:  , իսկ մյուսին ձգտում ինչպես մագնիսը երկաթին  :Love:

----------

Jarre (02.10.2009)

----------


## Dayana

> Ասա ով է "տեստիրովչիկտ", ասեմ ինչ բեռնվածությամբ ես աշխատում դու, 
> ...և ընդհանրապես, աշխատու՞մ ես արդյոք դու ի բարօրություն "ֆիրմայի":


 :LOL:  
Աշխատել միայն ի բարորություն Սեփական անձի  :Tongue:

----------


## Dayana

Ինչի եմ այսքան լացկան դարձել  :Xeloq:  Հոգնել եմ ամեն օր ինքս ինձ կրկնելուց որ ես հոգնել եմ , արդեն էս պարադոքսից դուրս չեմ գալիս ։ Ամոթ էլ է , ուր մնաց էն համարձակ , ուժեղ աղջիկը  :Xeloq:  Չբարկանա՞մ ու միանգամից վերականգնեմ ուժերս , տեսնես կհաջողվի  :Think:  անպայման կհաջողվի , վերջ  :Cool:  վերադառնում եմ նույն ուժեղ կերպարիս , ոե չէ ս "պլակսան" արդեն ձանձրացրեց  :Bad:

----------

Jarre (02.10.2009), Ժունդիայի (08.09.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Նորից այն օրերից երբ կոկորդս խեղդում է ։ 
Ես ինչ-որ տարօրինակություն եմ զգում իմ մեջ  :Blush:  երբ ամեն ինչ կարծես թե նորմալ է ։
Ահա նորից ամեն ինչ գլխիվայր փոխվեց  :Love: 
Մի նամակ , մի համբուր , մի տխրիր դու իզուր ...
Սիրելիս սպասիր կգամ ու քո զինվորը կդառնամ  :Sulel: 

ԻՆչ կայֆաաաաաա  :Jagi:  :Dance:   Վայ էլի լավ տրամ ունեմ , գնամ նվիրիր երգ բաժին Վիվուկիս էս երգը նվիրեմ ։

----------


## Dayana

Երբ սկսեցի խուսափել գրել այն ինչ մտածում եմ  :Xeloq:  չեմ կարողանում հիշել , կամ գուցե խուսափում եմ բարձրաձայն հիշել  :Sad:  Սկզբում մտածեցի , լավ է , ոչինչ չեմ գչի ու վերջ , ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի , հետո հասկացա , որ չգրելն ավելի դաժան է  :Sad:  բայց և չեմ կարող կեղծել ... Բա հիմա ինչ անեմ ...  :Xeloq:  Շեքսպիրն այտեղ լիներ կասեր "Գրել , թ՞ե չգրել ..." իսկ ես հո Շեքսպիրը չեմ ու երբեկ էլ չեմ լինի ...  :Sad:  Նորից այս զզվելի թախիծը ... Արև եմ ուզում ...  :Sad:

----------

Jarre (15.10.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Այս պահին ակտիվ են: 83 (17 անդամ և 66 հյուր) 
Ժամանակին ես էլ էի թաքնվում բոլորից  :Sad:  ինչո՞ւ  :Xeloq:  այդպես էլ չհասկացա ։ իսկ հիմա ամաչում եմ դրանից  :Sad:   :Blush:

----------


## Dayana

Առաջին անգամ երբ այն տեսա՝ շշմեցի։ Չէի կարողանում հասկանալ՝ ի՞նչ եմ զգում։ Հետո  սրտիս զարկերն արագացան, մի քիչ կարմրեցի ու վերջ։ Այդպես էլ չհասկացա, թե դա ինչպես է ազդում մարդկանց վրա, բայց դրա ազդեցությունը կարող է շատ մեծ լինել։ Խոստովանել ինքս ինձ, որ ես կախված եմ այդ թղթի կտորից՝ չեմ կարողանում  :Sad:

----------


## Dayana

Կցկտուր խոսքեր, թերի հայացքներ, թաքնված հույզեր  :Sad:  Ուզում եմ գոռալ բայց չի կարելի, բոլորն աշխատում են, ուզում եմ երգել՝ նույն անթույլատրելի իրավիճակը, հեռացող մեքենա, մկնիկի շրխկոց, կիսաձայն բարև, ու այս ամենի մեջ ես ու մի "Ներեցեք ընկերուհի այն ոտքը որը գտնվում է ձեր ոտքի տակ , ինձ է պատկանում  :LOL: " ։ Դե եկ մարդ Աստծո ու մի խենթանա...

----------

DavitH (03.05.2010), Jarre (15.10.2009), Կաթիլ (13.02.2010)

----------


## Dayana

> Ի՞նչ թղթի կտոր։ 
> Օֆ, ասա՝ քե՞զ ինչ։ Ի՞նչ ես քիթդ խոթում ամեն ինչի մեջ...


Չէ ես էդպիսի բան չեմ ասի, բայց և չեմ կարող բացահայտել իմ այս թղթի կտորից կախվածությունը, որը հիմա հնարավոր է պահել մի քանի կիլոբայտերի սահմաններում ու էլ չես կարող ոչ պատռել, ոչ դեն նետել ու նույնիսկ ջնջելու դեպքում մնում է քո և համակարգչի այսպես ասաց "ռեգիստրներում"  :Sad:  
Չէ իմ վիճակը լրջանում է, աչքիս արձակուրդ վերցնելու ժամանակը մոտեցել է  :LOL:  

Ուլուանա, իմ Օրագրային գրառումներն այնքան խառն են լինում, որ նույնիսկ ես երբեմն կարդալիս բան չեմ հասկանում, բայց մի բան հաստատ է, ես մաքսիմալ անկեղծ եմ այստեղ  :Blush:

----------


## Dayana

Այս պահին այս թեման նայում են. 1 (1 անդամ և 0 հյուր) 
‎Dayana

Ինչ լավ է որ այս էջում մենակ եմ  :Love:  թե չե մարդ ուզում է գրի, աշխատավայրում լիքը մարդ կա ։ Ուզում եմ ինձ մի քիչ մենակ զգամ, չի ստացվում  :Sad:  Ուզում եմ տետրս հանեմ ու սկսեմ գրելը, բայց դե ինձ դրա հաամար կքարկոծեն և դեռ ավելին,  ասում են ասա ի՞նչ ես մտածում քո աշխատելու մասին  :Sad:  դե արի ու ասա որ քեզանից գոհ ես կամ դժգոհ  :Sad:  ի՞նչ անեմ է   :Xeloq:  ջղայնանամ ասեմ շատ լավ , չեք հավատում զանգեք այսինչ համարով, իրանք թիմ լիդերի աշխատանք են առաջարկում  :LOL:  , բայց դե ամոթ է  :Blush:

----------


## Dayana

Էս վատ կապը դեռ քիչ է,  Աննայի Օրագիրն էլ մյուս կողմից ամեն ինչ խառնում է իրար  :Sad:  Ախր ես էս աեմն ինչից բացի կարոտել էլ  եմ  :Blush:  Բայց ում  :Xeloq:  ես էլ չգիտեմ, գնամ Աննայի Օրագիրը փորփրեմ, գուցե նա գիտի: Բայց չի կարելի չէ? կարդալ ուրիշի Օրագիրը...  :Sad:  
 :Sclerosis:  եթե իհարկե հեղինակային իրավունքներ չունես, իսկ ես ունեմ  :Tongue:  Ուխխխ, գնամ մի լավ նյամ-նյամ  պատրաստեմ  :Nyam:   ու գլուխս Աննայի Օրագրի մեջ խոթեմ, տեսնեմ ինձ ի?նչ կասի  :Dance:

----------


## Dayana

Իմ համար տխուր-տրտում նստած գործ եմ անում, մեկ էլ բարև տղերք, վայց Արմին  :Blush:  դե ես էլ , թե " բարև՛"  :LOL:  ու հենց էդ պահին էլրանիս սկսում է շողալ կարմիր պատուհանը, որի վրա առանց դժվարության կարդում եմ  :LOL:  "Նայի ինչ լավ ձյունա" ու հիմա ես էլ տխուր - տրտում չեմ, հիմա մտածում եմ  դուրս թռնեմ ու մի քիչ էս ձյունը մաշկիս վրա վայելեմ  :Love:  ախր շատ եմ է սիրում ձյուն, չնայծ միշտ դժբախտ դեպքերի  հետ է ասոցիացվում  :Sad:   :Blush: 
Երբ նայում եմ թափվող ձյանը՝ ինչն այնքան էլ հեշտ չի, աչքերսա լցվում, ինձ թվում է թե ես թռչում եմ , ու երբ դեռ շատ բան չէի հասկանում /հիմա էլ եմ տենց/ մտածում է, որ գուցե դորոթեան խենթ չէր, նա ուղղակի բնությանու շատ մոտ էր ու իրականում թռչել գիտեր  ու գուցե մի օր ես էլ կարողանամ ... Բայց չէ, այս միտքը միայն իմ ու Դորոթեայի մոտ կառաջանար   :Blush:

----------

Jarre (15.10.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Ինչա ամեն ինչ լինում այնպես , իչնպես չպիտի լիներ։ Միշտ քեզ հասկանում ու գնահատում են մարդիկ, ում դու նույնիսկ չես էլ ճանաչում, իսկ հարազատ մարդիկ չեն վարանում նեղացնել։ Ախր էս ամեն ինչը մի օր հունից հանումա ու դու դառնում ես վատը, նույնիսկ քո սեփական աչքերում։ Գիտեմ որ շատերը կասեն հրաժարվի այդ հարազատ մարդկանցից, բայց չեմ կարողանում, կապվածությունս շատ մեծա  :Sad:  Բայց այսօր մի հիանալի միտք եմ ստացել, մի լավ մարդ ինձ ասեց պգտվի այդ քննադատություններից ու արա ավելին, քան թվուր էր թե պիտի անես։ Հիանալի է, ես կօգտվեմ այդ խորհրդից։  :Love:

----------

Jarre (15.10.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Նորից օրագրում մենակ եմ ու ուզում եմ ինձ ազատ զգալ, բայց արդեն վախենում եմ։ Բոլորը կարծում են թե ես ինչ-որ մռայլ, դժբախտ, մի խոսքով ինձ զանուդայի տեղ են դրել։  :Sad:  բայց ես տենց չեմ, ուղղակի ազատությունս էնքան թանկ եմ գնահատում, որ ոչնչի հետ չեմ կարում փոխարինեմ։ Ուզում եմ աշխատանքի վայրում ինձ "ազատ"  զգամ, երգեմ  :Blush:  բայց դե ամոթա, այ էդ մի բանը ինձ սահմանների մեջա դնում։ Դե հասկանում եմ որ աշխատավայրը դա Կարաոկե կլուբ չի, բայց ինչ անեմ "ԽՕՉՈՒ "  :Blush: 
"Я свабоден, словно птица  в небесах ..."

----------

Freeman (10.10.2010), Jarre (15.10.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Լավ ուտելուց հետո մարդն ուզում է քնել, ինչու՞։ Այնքան ինչուներ ունեմ պարզելու, բայց ժամանակս չի ներում։ Մեկը լինի հարցնի ասի, էդ ժամանակից ով է ներողություն խնդրում  :Xeloq:  Էհ մի տեսակ ռաբիզանում եմ  :Sad:  ասում են 


> Որ մեծանաս էլ, մեկ ա, Արտգեո չես դառնա. Արտգեո եթե դառնում էլ են, ապա դա տեղի ա ունենում հենց չմեծանալուց։


 բայց ինչու՞։ Էլի եկա ու էս նույն կետում կանգնեցի, և դեռ մարդիկ կասկածում են, որ երկրագունդը կլոր է :Xeloq: 

 :Yahoo:  Երկար սպասված 4-րդ կուբիկս  :Tongue:  ես էլ եմ կուբիկամոլ   :Blush:  Վիվուուուուուկ մելսի  :Love:

----------


## Dayana

Ես ուզում եմ ինձ նման քիչ խենթ լինես ...   :Tease:  ափսոս որ խենթ չես  :Sad:  լուրջ ես ու հավասարակշռված, գուցե միայն  իմ աչքերում  :Blush:  քո լրջությունն ու իմ արձակուրդը ...  :Sad: 
 արձակուրդ եմ ուզում, էլ չեմ դիմանում  :Sad:  մնաց 3 օր  :Sad:  գնում եմ փակվեմ սենյակումս ու 3 շաբաթ լրիվ կապերս խզեմ աշխարհի ու ամենակարևորը ինտերնետի հետ  :Sad:  տեսնես կդիմանամ  :Love:  բա որ կարոտեմ՞։ Կդիմանամ, ես ուժեղ եմ  :Blush:  վերջերս հաճախ եմ զգում ու ասում, որ ես ուժեղ եմ, երևի ուժեղացել եմ  :Blush:

----------


## Dayana

> Մի ծեր ամուսնական զույգ էր, որ չուներ ոչինչ, բացի Սումգայիթի կոտորածների, գաղթի ճանապարհի դաժան հիշողություններից, որ նրանց ուղեկցում էր տարիներ շարունակ: Չունեին ոչ ոք, բացի մի թոռնուհուց, որ արդեն մոռացել էր իր եսը, որն ապրում էր լոկ տատի ու պապի համար ու չուներ իր անձնական կյանքը: Ծեր էին նրանք, տատը, որ նման էր եթերային մի կծկված անձնավորության, ամեն աստծո օր գնում էր շուկա, կանգնում էր շուկայի մուտքի մոտ մի կույտ տոպրակ դողացող ձեռքերին ու փորձում դրանք վաճառելով ապրուստի գումար վսատակել: Ու ամեն տոպրակ առնողին օրհնում. "Աստված քո հետ, քե մատաղ…": Պապը, չգիտեմ ինչով էր զբաղվում, բայց հազիվ էր քայլում, փայտի օգնությամբ: Սիրված էին նրանք հարևանների կողմից… Բայց նաև հպարտ էին  ու իրենց ցավն ու խնդիրները միշտ իրենց ներսում էին պահում… Այսօր, նրանց տան դիմացով անցնելիս, տեսա այն սև ու մռայլ արկղի մի հատվածը… Ո՞վ է լքել այս աշխարհը, չիմացա, բայց ցավը սեղմեց հոգիս, ցավը, որ նրանցից մեկը մնաց մենակ ու հիմա ոչ միայն 90-ականների հայրենիքի ու հարազատների կորուստը պիտի լացի, այլև իր կյանքի ուղեկցի… Ու դեռ ինչքա՞ն նա կկարողանա ապրել առանց իրեն լքած սիրասուն ամուսնու…


 :Sorry:  ոնչ չեմ սիրում էդ հիմար կյանքի ավարտ ասվածը, ատում եմ, ախր չի կարելի չեմ ուզում  :Sorry:   չպիտի դա լինի, չպիտի լինեն լքվածներ ու լքողներ  :Sorry:  հիմա ամբողջ օրը պիտի արցունքներս թաքցնեմ մոնիտորի ետևում, ոնց եմ զզվել դաժան իրականությունից  :Sorry:  հիմա նորից նույն խափվածության զգացողությունն ունեմ  :Sorry:  կարծես հազարավոր ասեղներ միաժամանակ խրվեցին մաշկիս մեջ  :Sorry:

----------

Jarre (15.10.2009)

----------


## Dayana

> Ափսոս 5 հատս դեռ չի լրացել


ես քո փոխարեն կտամ ։

----------


## Dayana

:Shout:  Բերել են ծառիս վրա խաղալիքներ են կախել  :Bad:  չեմ սիրուուուում  :Sad:  հեսա նեղանալույա  :Sad: համ էլ լույսեր են կախել  :Sad:  ոնց որ տոնածառ լինեմ, գլխիս փուչիկներ, կողքերս լույսեր ու խաղալիքներ  :Bad:  ոնց չեմ սիրում  :Sad:   :Shout: 
ու դեմքիս նայողը նենց տպավորությունա ստանում , որ ես "մուննաթ" եմ հոնքերս չեմ կարում իրարից բաժանեմ  :Sad:  ախր չեմ կարող լռել  :Sad:  չեմ սիրում, բայց ինչ օգուտ, լավա գոնե Ներսեսը կգա զաչոտից, կկարդա ու կհասկանա որ սիրուն չի ,  կասի եկեք քանդենք  :Blush:

----------


## Dayana

Ուֆ էս վերջերս էնքան եմ ասում էն ինչ մտածում եմ, որ բոլորը նեղանում են  :Sad:  սկսեմ սովորել կեղծ ժպիտ ընդունել ու ոչինչ չասել  :Sad:  Տեսնես կկարողանամ՞  :Xeloq:  Էդ ինչպես պիտի անեմ, ուզենամ ասել իչ-որ բան, բայց լռեմ ու ժպտամ  :Smile:  ինչ խայտառակություն  :Sad:  բայց դե ուրիշ ճար չկա  :Sad:  Անցնում եմ իմ համար բացասակն մնացածի համար դրական պահելաձևի  :Sad: 

Ու զղջում եմ մի պահ ես, սեր ու բարիք եմ ցրել, 
Մինչդեռ պետք էր սեր հայցել, իսկ բարիքը` վաճառել...  :Blush:

----------

Կաթիլ (13.02.2010)

----------


## Dayana

> տենց ես արել կսպանեմ: 
> Իյաաաաա 1000 անգամ  ասեցի որ չեմ նեղանում էլի քոնն ես պնդում: Ըհ Էսքան մարդու մոտ ասում եմ որ չեմ նեղանում  ՉԵԵԵԵՄ ՆԵԵԵՂԱԱԱԱՑԵԵԵԵԼ վա՜յ։


 :Blush:  ինչի ես բոլորի մոտ գրել  :Blush:

----------


## Dayana

Իսկ էս մեկը որ շատ եմ սիրում, նվիրում եմ Guest-ին, Apsara-ին , sh_joy-ին ու Ներսես_AM-ին, որոնցից 3-ին իմ ընկերներն եմ համարում, իսկ 4-րդն էլ հուսամ կլրացնի այս շարքերը  :Love: 

Գեղեցիկ չէր ,
Ես էլ գերված, տարված չէի։
Կար  պաղ գինի միայն,
Ու նույնքն պաղ զրույց։
Ո'չ ես, ոչ էլ ինքը սիրահարված չէինք,
Ոչ էլ խոսում էինք հիմար սիրուց։
Հետո... 
      ինչպես եղավ ՝ ու ...    տաքացվ գինին ,
Ու տաքացավ խոսքը, ու տաքացավ ...
Ինչքան խմեցի ես, ասաց. "Անուշ լինի",
Ինչքան խմեցի ես, այնքան գեղեցկացավ,
Այնքան գեղեցկացավ, որ  չեմ հիշում  հիմա,
Թե մինչև այդ ինքը  իր ինչի՞ն էր նման ...
Հետո... Երբ դուրս ելանք,
Թվաց թե նա  շրջազեստ չի հագել՝  այլ, փոթորիկ ։
Հետո, փոթորիկն այդ տեղափոխվեց իմ մեջ,
Հետո, փոթորիկն այդ  փոխանցեցի նրան՝ ՝
Իմ մատների միջով,
Միջոցով իմ թևի։
Հետո փոթորիկն այդ մեզ երկուսիս քշեց,
Թավագլոր տարավ չգիտեմ ուր,
Բանալիով ջարդեց ինչ-որ մի դուռ,
Եվ քանի որ արդեն  հոգնաց էր շատ ՝
Փոթորիկը պառկեց մահճակալին.
Հսկա փոթորիկը, նեղլիկ  մահճակալին,
Ոչպեսզի մի փոքր հանգստանա...
Հանգստացավ երբ որ,
Առավոտն էր բացվում...

Հիմա կանգնած այդ նույն  մահճակալի դիմաց,
Փոթորիկի հետքեր եմ զզնում ու տնտղում ՝
Ոչ անկողնու վրա, այլ իմ ներսում։
Հիմա մինչև ծունկս խրված ինքս իմ մեջ՝
Ինչպես ծառը՝ հողում, ես ճոճվում եմ ՝տեղում։
Մեջս սկսում են արմատ ձգել, ինչ-որ ծառային մտքեր ՝
Ծառի մտքեր,
Ու ես ծառի նման չեմ կարենում լքել այն տեղը՝
Ուր տնկվծ եմ։
Հիմա ինչպես պոկեմ, 
Ինչպես  ինքս պոկեմ ինձ ինձանից,
Ու վեր կենամ գնամ՝
Քայլող ծառի նմա՞ն...

----------

Կաթիլ (13.02.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Վերջերս զգում եմ, որ ինձ ծնողներս մեծ են համարում  :Blush:  դրանից ավելի դաժան զգացողություն չկա, միշտ բողոքում էի, ասում էի ես 2 տարեկան չեմ, իսկ հիմա իրան պիտի ինձ ասեն, քանի որ ես սիրում եմ երեխայություններ անել  :Blush:  Այսօր հայրիկիս հայացքից հասկացա, որ ինձ ընկալում է որպես լուրջ, հասուն մեկին, իսկ ես դեռ 2 տարեկանի նման ջրիկանու եմ ... տեսնես իրականում մեծացել եմ, թե՞ ուղղակի ծնողներս են սխալվում  :Blush:

----------


## Dayana

> Ահավոր երջանիկ եմ, վերջ, արդեն գժվել եմ  
> ցնդել, անհետացել, անէացել , փաթիլացել  
> Տե'ս, հենց քեզ մոտ եմ, քո կողքին, դե փարվիր ինձ   
> 
> հ.գ. ամենքիդ


Ո՞նց եմ Էս ձմռան ցրտում ամռան արևի շող ուզում, իսկ փաթիլին փարվել չեմ ուզում, վախենում եմ հալի  :Sad:  չնայած Արամայինս Սահակյանն ասում է հնարավոր է սառել այնքան, որ փաթիլը չհալի  :Blush:

----------


## Dayana

Ձմեռ պապ, փոշմանել եմ, իմ հմար էլ եմ ինչ-որ բան ուզում։ Ուզում եմ կողքիս լինեն միայն նորմալ՝ ուղեղով և ոչ թե՞ "ոտքերով" մտածող մարդիկ  :Sad:  Զզվել, հոգնել եմ  էս մարդկային դառնությունից։ Մարդն իրեն համարում է լավը, իսկ մնացածին վատը  :Xeloq:  ուղեղումս ի տեղավորվում, թե դա ինչպես է լինում  :Sad:  Գուցե՞ իմ ուղեղն է փոքր։ Բայց եթե դա էդպես է, այդ ինչպես  եղել, որ իմ պես են մտածել նաև մեծերից շատերը   :Sad: 





> Չեմ ուզում, տալիս եմ 
> Սե'ր, Լո'ւյս, Ջերմությո'ւն  եմ բաժանում, ուզո՞ւմ ես


Սեր, լույս, Ջերմություն տալ կարող են տալ ինձ, իսկ բաժանում  :Xeloq:  առանց միացման դժվար թե լինի   :Sad:  ես դեռ միացմանն եմ սպասում  :Sad: Էլի անկեղծացա, սենց չի կարելի  :Sad:   :Blush:

----------


## Dayana

> Մեկ է, մարդ կարդում  է այն` ինչ ուզում է կարդալ:
> բաժանում չեմ տալիս,,,,այլ Բաժանում եմ , տալիս եմ , նվիրում եմ, մատուցում եմ..էլ ինչ ասեմ, որ էլի թարս չկարդաս Արմինե ջան


 :Blush:    Ես սկսել եմ արդեն ամեն ինչ թարս հասկանալ  :Blush:  
Խնդրում եմ օֆֆտոպ չհամարեք իմ քննարկումը Լեգնաիս հետ իմ օրագրում  :Blush:  և նրա օրագրում  :Blush:  ու չնջեք էս լավ մաղթանքերը   :Blush:   :Love:

----------


## Dayana

Ես չգիտեի, որ քո հայացքը՝
Կարող է լինել դաժան ու բարի,
Որ ամբողջ կյանքում, այդ մի հայացքիքց,
Կարող եմ հանակած զրկվել խելքից։

Դե էլ ինչ ասեմ , ես այն հայացքին,
Որ ոչ թե նայում, այլ քեզ ծաղրում է ։
Եև այն խոսքերին,
Որ ոչ թե գոռում այլ շշնջում են, 
Որ  ոչ թե ասվում, այլ հարվածում են։

Չէ չեմ հվատում այն հարվածին սին,
Որ դատարկում է սիրվածի հոգին,
Ու սիրելիին տանում է հեռուն, 
Եվ ցած  նետում անդունդը անհուն։

Հավաում եմ ես միայն հայացքին,
Որ չի մոռացվում կյանքի ավարտին,
Որ շարունակվում ու վառ է մնում,
Ու որ ողջ կյանքում, սիրտդ է այրում  :Love: 

Եթե հակարծ կարդաք, խիստ չդատեք, հենց նոր ծնվեց  :Blush:

----------

Կաթիլ (13.02.2010)

----------


## Script

> Ես չգիտեի, որ քո հայացքը՝
> Կարող է լինել դաժան ու բարի,
> Որ ամբողջ կյանքում, այդ մի հայացքիքց,
> Կարող եմ հանակած զրկվել խելքից։
> 
> Դե էլ ինչ ասեմ , ես այն հայացքին,
> Որ ոչ թե նայում, այլ քեզ ծաղրում է ։
> Եև այն խոսքերին,
> Որ ոչ թե գոռում այլ ծծնջում են, 
> ...


Արմինե ջան շատ ապրես, հուսով եմ նմանատիպ ստեղծագործություններ էլի կլինեն, ես կսպասեմ :Smile:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Շատ լավ էր, ապրես

----------


## Dayana

Մերսի, հանկարծ ծնվեց  :Smile:  դե քանի որ այսօր Chuk-ի ծննդյն օրն է նվիրում եմ նրան  :Smile:

----------


## Belle

Ապրես ջանա, շատ լավ է: Մի քիչ  որ թեմայից շեղվեմ ոչիչնչ? Արմին ջան թող Ձմեռ Պապին  այս տարի քեզ  ստեղծագործական վերելքներ պարգևի:  :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Քո հայրենաստորությունը
> Նոսր ուղեղիդ ծալքերում պահի
> Գուցե՝ այդ խե՜ղճ գաղտնությունը, 
> Քեզ հու՛ր - հավիտյա՛ն չնսեմացնի՝:


Aksel, կարելի՞ է իմանալ, թե կոնկրետ ում էր ուղղված էս քառատողդ։ Առաջին հայացքից թվում է՝ Դայանային է ուղղված, բայց հաշվի առնելով, որ Դայանան քո հասցեին այնպիսի բան չի ասել, որ նման պատասխանի արժանանա, դրա համար կասկածում եմ ...  :Think:  
Խնդրում եմ, պատասխանի՛ր։

----------


## Aksel

> Aksel, կարելի՞ է իմանալ, թե կոնկրետ ում էր ուղղված էս քառատողդ։ Առաջին հայացքից թվում է՝ Դայանային է ուղղված, բայց հաշվի առնելով, որ Դայանան քո հասցեին այնպիսի բան չի ասել, որ նման պատասխանի արժանանա, դրա համար կասկածում եմ ...  
> Խնդրում եմ, պատասխանի՛ր։


Անպայման  Ուլուանա ջան: Բայց մինչև այս տհաճ խոսակցությանը անցնելը, որ անխուսափելի է, Շնորհավոր նոր տարիդ, ամենայն բարիքներ :Smile: 

Ուրեմն այսպես.
Նախ ասեմ, որ իր քառյակը տպված է որպես «Re. Իմ ստեղծագործությունները» թեմաի պատասխան, իսկ դա իմ թեման է, ավելի ճիշտ էս խոսքի ազատության դարում, Դար ակումբի մոդերատորները առանց ինձ հարցնելու վերցրեցին ու փոխեցին իմ թեմաի անունը գրեցին էսպես, երբ ես գրել էի«Ամերիկյան պորտապար»  Ի՛նչ ասեմ, մեր մոտ դա նորություն չե , էս սարն իմն է, էս ծառն իմն է...
չշեղվեմ.

Երբ ես տպեցի այս բանաստեղծությունը.




> Re. Իմ ստեղծագործությունները 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Ուրեմն շուն է՝լ չէ
> 
> Գերմանիայում լավ շներ կան,
> Գերմանական ավչառկաներ,
> Նրանց կողքին Թալեաթ փաշան
> ...


առանձին թեմայով, հենց երկրորդ օրը տպվեց սույն քառյակը «Re. Իմ ստեղծագործությունները»  անվան տակ բայց որպես առանձին թեմա:Ամսաթվերով կարաս ստուգես: Ես որոշեցի չպատասխանել, քանի,որ չի համարձակվում հեց իմ թեմաի տակ գրել և ո՞վ գիտի ինչ մարդ է և ինչ ապրումների մեջ է..........
Իսկ երբ կարդացի արդեն մշակված վարյանտը և արդեն համախոհի կարծիքը,




> Ապրես DAYANA ջան, հուսով եմ, որ վերնագրիրը ճիշտ ես գրել ՝ սա միակը չի:


 համբերությանս բաժակը լցվեց  ու պատասխանեցի այս քառյակով նրանց, օվքեր Թալեատին ազնիվ մարդ են համարում:
Ասեմ, որ առաջին, անմշակ վարյանտը, գրված էր վատ հայերեն խոսել գիտեցող մադու կողմից, զգացվում էր,....
էսպիսի շպիոնաժներ  Ուլուանա ջան, ես չեմ ու դու էս, ի՞նչ կանես:


Ուրախ կլինեմ եթե սխալվում եմ և իմանամ թե ու՞մ է ուղված այդ քառյակը:

----------


## Ծով

Չէ, գրեթե համոզված եմ, որ սխալվում ես :Smile: 
Ակումբում շատ կան նմանատիպ վերնագրեր՝ Իմ ստեղծ.-ը, Դայանայի ստեղծ.-ը, Հայկի ստեղծ.-ը, և այլն...
1. Պարզապես համընկել է։
2. Կարծում եմ՝ քառյակը քեզ չի ուղղված և ոչ էլ քո ստեղծ.-յան պատասխանն է հանդիսանում։
3. Խորհուրդ կտայի քեն չքշել նման դեպքերում :Smile:  և միանգամից մտահոգության մասին տեղյակ պահել։
4. Ես ինձ թույլ տվեցի միջամտել, քանի որ երեկ Ուլուանայի հետ ինքս էլ քննարկել եմ գրածդ քառյակը ու մտածել, թե իրականում ում է ուղղված։ /Նաև որպես մոդերատոր :Smile: /
5. Դեռ ուզում եմ սպասել Ուլուանային, քանի որ հարցն ինքն է տվել, բայց ամեն դեպքում սկսած գրածդ քառյակից, այս գրառումները հարկ եմ համարում ջնջել :Wink: .  թյուրիմածություն է ու ծայրահեղ անցանկալի։

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական: Ակսել, «քառյակդ» ջնջվել է, վիրավորական, կոպիտ գրառման համար դիտողություն ես ստացել: Հաջորդ անգամները, եթե կցանկանաս իմանալ, թե այսինչ ստեղծագործությունն ում է ուղղված, գտիր այդ անելու ավելի նորմալ, ոչ վիրավորական, քաղաքավարի եղանակ: Հաջորդ անգամները, երբ կցանկանաս սրտումդ կուտակվածը արտահայտել, նախ համոզվիր, որ այդ արտահայտչաձևդ չի հակասում ակումբի կանոնադրությանը:  Այս և նախորդ թեմայից դուրս գրառումները կջնջվեն 2-3 օրից: Եթե կուզես պատասխանել կամ ինչ-որ հարցեր պարզել, ապա ընտրիր կամ անհատական նամակագրության, կամ էլ համապատասխան թեմաներում բողոքելու տարբերակը: Այս թեմայում այս քննարկումը չպիտի շարունակվի: Բարի ժամանց:*

----------


## Dayana

Ես չհասկացա թե ինչ եմ արել, որ Aksel-ին այդքան վիրավորել էր, բայց ես կարծես թե իմ ստեղծագործությունների էջն ունեմ, ամեն դեպքում խնդրում եմ իմ էջում հարցեր մի պարզաբանել, իսկ Aksel-ին ուզում եմ ասել, որ երբ ասում ենք խոսքի ազատություն, դրա տակ չի ասվում ուրիշի անուշադրությայնն ի պատասխան վիրավորական գրառումներ անել… Իսկ եթե ես գրել եմ քո էջում, ու դա քեզ վիրվորել է ներողություն եմ խնդրում, բայց իմ ուղողի ծալքեր քանակության համար խնդրում եմ մի ահանգստացի, դրանք բավականեն որ ես կյանքում իմ տեղը գտնեմ և հարկ եղած դեպքում ոմանց իրենց տեղը ցույց տամ… 
Հ.Գ. Իմ միակ խօստ գրառումը  :Sad:

----------


## Dayana

> Անպայման  Ուլուանա ջան: Բայց մինչև այս տհաճ խոսակցությանը անցնելը, որ անխուսափելի է, Շնորհավոր նոր տարիդ, ամենայն բարիքներ
> 
> Ուրեմն այսպես.
> Նախ ասեմ, որ իր քառյակը տպված է որպես «Re. Իմ ստեղծագործությունները» թեմաի պատասխան, իսկ դա իմ թեման է, ավելի ճիշտ էս խոսքի ազատության դարում, Դար ակումբի մոդերատորները առանց ինձ հարցնելու վերցրեցին ու փոխեցին իմ թեմաի անունը գրեցին էսպես, երբ ես գրել էի«Ամերիկյան պորտապար»  Ի՛նչ ասեմ, մեր մոտ դա նորություն չե , էս սարն իմն է, էս ծառն իմն է...
> չշեղվեմ.
> 
> Երբ ես տպեցի այս բանաստեղծությունը.
> 
> 
> ...


Չգիտեմ ինչքանով էս հնարավոր համարում, որ Հայը Թալեատին համարի ազնիվ մարդ, բայց իմ գրածը կարդալուց դու պիտի հասկանայիր, որ խոսքս այն մարդկանց մասին է, ովքեր դատապարտված են հայրենիքից դուրս լինելունուն, ու  համարում են դա վատագույն պատիժ  :Xeloq:  իսկ դու չգիտես ինչու որոշել ես որ ես Թաելատին ազնիվ մարդ եմ համարում  :Angry2:  ես հո խելագար չեմ  :Sad:  իսկ դու դեռ ներողություն ես պարտք սխալ հասկաանլուդ ու ինձ անտեղի նեղացնելուդ համար  :Tongue:

----------


## Dayana

Ամեն անգամ երբ երջանկությանս կատարելությանը մնում է մի քայլ, հայտնվում է մեկը, ով ամեն ինչ փչացնում է: Սիրում եմ ակումբը, մեկ էլ հոպ, ու մեկը "թքում է ուղիղ սրտիս մեջ"  :Sad:  ախր դա անարդար է, իսկ ընկերներս ասում են մի հիասթափվի մարդկանցից, ինչպե՞ս , եթե մարդիկ ամեն քայլափոխի ուզում են գտնել մեկին ով իրենցից թույլ է կամ կարծում են թե թույլ պիտի լինի, ու հարվածում հենց մեջքից  :Bad:  հիմա իմ մոտ էնպիսի տպավորություն է , որ մարդիկ վախկոտ են դառնում ու եսամոլ  :Sad:  "Այն ինչ իմն է լավն է ու ճիշտ, իսկ մնացածերը սխալ են ու անպետք"  :Sad:  նույնիսկ եթե զգում են, որ իականությունը լրիվ հակառակն է  :Sad:

----------


## Dayana

Կարոտել եմ, շատ  :Sad:  չգիտեմ ում ու չգիտեմ ինչու, բայց կարոտել եմ  :Sad:  Ախր գոնե ինձ էլ կարոտեին կամ կարոտեր  :Love:  չէ է, թող չկարոտեն ու չկարոտի, էս դեպքում միայն ես կտխրեմ  :Blush:

----------


## Dayana

ՄԻշու փորձում եմ չկեղծել, ստել պատասխանատվության զգացողությունից խուսափելու համար, բայց երբ իսկապես անկեղծանում եմ ու ասում և անում այն, ինչ թվում է թե ոչ միայն ինձ համար է բացահայտ ու ճշմարիտ այկև դիմացինիս, կորցնում եմ դեռ չգտած  :Xeloq:  հիմա մտածում եմ լինեմ անեկղծ ու էլի կորցնեմ, թե՞ գտնելու համար դառնամ այնպիսին, ինչպիսին պահանջն է դիմացինիս  :Xeloq:  կարծես թե ընտրություն անել չեմ կարող և պատրաստ եմ մնալով անփոփոխ՝ շարունակ կորցնել  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Այսօր զգացի, որ վաղուց չեմ սիրահարվել ու էդ շատ տարօրինակ թվաց ինձ  :Xeloq:  բոլորը սիրահարված են, ինչ-որ բանից նեղվում են, իսկ ես չգիտես ինչու երջանկությունից փայլում եմ  :Xeloq:  նույնիսկ երեկոյան մոռանալով պայմանավորվածությանս մասին տրանսպորտն անտեսեցի, իսկ թե դա չանեի չէի զգա Tig-ի ասած գիշերվա գույնը, չնայած երևի Tig-ի պարկերացրած գիշերն ու իր գույներն ուրիշ էին, բայց իմը կապույտ էր ...  :Blush:   Հետո էս տարօրինակ խնձորների համեմատությունը, որ կարծես թե մեծամտանալու տեղիք ա տալիս, իսկ ես ատում եմ հիմար մեծամտությունը   :Bad:

----------


## Dayana

:Shout:  հարևանի տանն եմ, բացում եմ դուռը իմ հարազատի համար, ինքն էլ քար է գցում, որն ուղիղ սրտիս է կպնում, և ես բացի քարը մաքրելուց դեռ մի քանի անգամ պիտի ներողություն խնդրեմ, հետո էլ երկար ժամանակ ամաչեմ հարևանիս աչքին երևալ  :Bad:  Սրանից հետո ոչ միա լավություն  :Angry2:  հետո էլ ուզում եմ գնամ գազանանոց, բավական է կողքս նայեմ  :Bad:  աաաաաաաաաա, ոնց եմ ուզում լացեմ cry  :Cray:  , կգնամ չէ՞ տուն, մի լավ կլացեմ ու քար նետողի առաջ բոլոր դռները կփակեմ  :Cray:  :

----------


## Dayana

Ուզում եմ գրեմ՝ բայց ինչ՞, ուզում եմ երգեմ՝ բառերը չգիտեմ, ուզում եմ պարեմ՝ ես լավ չեմ պարում, ուզում եմ ...
Երեկ չգիտեմ ինչու հիշեցի թե երբ եմ ինձ առաջին անգամ իսկապես մեծ զգացել  :Sad:  Պապիկն էր մահացել, նայում էի եղբորս դեմքին ու արցունքերս զսպելու համար ժպտում էի, նա էլ նույնն էր անում, սակայն վերջում երկուսիս արցունքներն էլ հաղթեցին  :Sad:  Ես 6 տարեկան էի ու չէի հասկանում ինչ է մահը, ու հիմա երբ հետ եմ նայում, հասկանում եմ, որ մինչև հիմա ես չեմ կարողացել հասկանալ ինչ է մահն ու առավել ևս երբեկ չեմ համակերպվի դրա հետ։ 2-րդ անգամ մեծացա 16տարեկանում, երբ կորցրեցի շատ հարազատ մեկին, ում պակասը  դեռ մի քանի հազարամյակ կզգամ, այդ ժամանկ ես 6 տարեկանից միանգամից դառա 16  :Sad:  ու երեկ երեկոյան երբ հիշեցի մեր տան դիմացի թթենին, որ կտրեցին մի քանի ամիս առաջ՝ այսպես ասած անթերի ասֆալտապատելու համար, ես մեծացա հասկանալով, որ կորցրեցի իմ միակ հնարավորությունը ծառ բարձրանալու, մի բան , որ երբեկ չեմ արել ու երևի թե չանեմ երբեկ  :Sad:  հիմա ես այնքան տարեկան եմ, որքան անձնագրով  :Sad:

----------


## Dayana

> Я вовсе не хочу знать, что говорят обо мне за моей спиной - я и без того о себе достаточно высокого мнения.
> Оскар Уайльд


Այ վախկոտ ու լացկան, դու, որ հասարակական կարծիքի զոհն ես, վախում ես ու թաքնվում հասարակությունից, որ քեզ չքննարկեն ու չգնահատեն, դեռ այնքան քաջություն ունե՞ս, որ նման խոսքեր ես  մեջբերում  :Xeloq:  Դե ուրեմն դու փոխվում ես դեպի լավն ու ես ուրախ եմ քո համար, թե՞ իմ։ Դե դա դեռ պարզ չէ ...  :Xeloq:

----------


## Dayana

Մարդը պրոպագանդում է ազնվությունը, ուրշի կյանքի մեջ չխառնեվելն ու մտնում իմ կյանքի թաքուն էջերը  :Xeloq:  Զարմացած չեմ հիացած եմ, ինչու՞ որովհետև հասկացա ևս մի անգամ, որ երբ քեզ մեջքից խփում են, դա ոչ միայն  նշանակում է, որ խփողը սրիկա է, այլ նաև, որ դու պաշտպանել ինքդ քեզ չես կարողանում  :Blush:

----------


## Dayana

Կյանքումս 4-րդ անգամ գլուխս ցավում ա  :Sad:  ՀԻմա հակված եմ մտածելու, որ էդ հոգեբանա-բժշկական բացտրություն ստացած կամ մասամբ չստացած երևույթն իրականության ընկալաման հետևանք է։ Առաջինը զգացի երբ կորցի հարազատ մեկին, հասկանալով, որ էլ հետ բերել չեմ կարող ,ու պակասը դեռ մի քանի հազարամյակ կզգամ։ 2-րդը առաջին անհաջող քննության արդյունքն էր, երբ հասկացա, որ անքուն գիշերներից հետո կարելի է մանկական հուզմունքվ ամեն ինչ փչացնել էս կյանքում, սակայն սխալ դուրս եկա ։3-րդն ամեն անգամ ինձ ասում եմ, որ իեմ հիշում երբ էր  :Sad:  իսկ չ :Sad:  4-րդն  այն նույն պահից սկսվեց, երբ սրտիս ."հիմարություն կանես եթե ինձ չլսես", մտքիս."հիմարություն կանես եթե սրտիդ լսես" և հարազատներս."հիմարություն կանես եթե տատանվես սրտիդ ու ուղեղիդ  միջև" հուշումները վերցրեցի ու գրողի ծոցն ուղարկեցի, հասկանալով, որ նրանցից թեկուզ մեկին լսելով կլսեմ միանգամից 3-ին, որոնք հիմարաբար նույնն էին ասում ու ստիպում էին կյանքիս կարևորագույն որոշումը կայացնեմ սկսելով այն սուտ ասելուց  :Sad:  
Լավ ամեն ինչ պարզաբանեցի, բայց գլուխիկս ինչի՞ ա ցավում  :Sad:

----------


## Dayana

Երեկ քնելուց առաջ հայ աստղիկների կատարմամբ լսում էի "Մարտիկի երգը", հիշեցի, որ փոքր ժամանակ էդ երգը պիտի սովորեի ՝ Մայիսյան հերոսամարտերին նվիրված ցերեկույթին պիտի երգեի, ու  չէի կարողանու, առաջին նոտայից մինչև վերջինը լացում էի, այն աստիճան, որ հայրիկս արգելեց մայրիկիս ինձ էդ երգը սովորեցնել  :Sad:  ու ճիշտ արեց ՝ մի շաբաթ տանջվում էի  :Sad:  հետո հիշեցի մի տղայի, ով իմ փոխարեն երգեց էդ երգը, ում շատ զանգելու համար ՝արգելել էի ինձ զանգել  :Blush:  տեսնես հիմա որտեղ կլինի  :Xeloq:   դե լավ դա կարևոր չի, անջատեցի հեռուստացույցն ու  :Lazy:  և արթնացա միայն զարթուցիչի ձայնից, հիշելով, որ այսօր Grieg-ի ծննդյան օրն է ու ես պիտի թեմա բացեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Այդքան սպասված հանդիպում, նայում եմ կողքս ու 5 հիանալի մարդ։Սկզբում մտածում էի "չէ երևի ուղղակի պահի ազդեցության տակ եմ, հիմա կանցնի ու էլի կսկսեմ նեղվել, ընկճախտ ... "
Բայց չէ...
Մեկը հանգիստ ու չափազանց հավասարակշռված, այնքան, որ մտածում էս մի բան անեմ տեսնեմ կկարողանա ջղայնանա, բայց համոզվում ես, որ էնքան բարի ու համեստա, որ չի ցույց տա ու դեռ հնարավոր է որ քո հիմարությանն ի պատասխան քեզ բարությամբ պատասխանի։
Մյուսն իր մի "խոսով" ցանկացել էր դեմ դուրս գալ, հակառակվել բնությանն ու ինչ-որ տեղ չարաճճիություն անել, սակայն մոռացել էր, որ ինքը կյանքին հակադրվելու կարիք չունի, պիտի աշխարհն ուզի իրեն հակադրվել,քանի որ լավն է ու, ամենակարևորը, որ չկորցնի ունեցածը՝ ինչից ինքն էլ վախում էր, սակայն իզուր, ես զգացի որ չի կորցնի  :Wink: 
3-րդին չէի ճանաչում, բայց մարդուն ճանաչելու համար երբեմն րոպեներ են պետք, այ էդպիսին էր, նայում ու զգում եմ, որ բացի նրանից, որ շատ խելացի ու բանիմաց է, այլև հիանալի մարդ  :Smile: 
4-րդին երկար էի սպասում, ու երբ տեսա հասկացա որ հենց նա էր, ու սպասում էի  :Love:  բարի խելացի նուրբ, մի խոսքով իմը  :Smile: 
Իսկ այ 5-րդն իմ համար պիտի բացահայտում լիներ։ Լույս, արև... մի քանի այլ մեջբերումներ, սակայն իրականում նայում եմ լույսին ու չգիտեմ ինչ ասեմ, մեկ էլ զգում եմ ... Վայ Ռենո  :Tongue: 
Այ այսպիսի հիանալի հանդիպում  :Blush:

----------


## Dayana

Մութ ... Ցուրտ սենյակ՝ լի տարբեր բնավորության մարդկանցով։ Մեկը սիրում է երգել աշխատանքի ժամանակ, մյուսին դա նյարդաինացնում է, մեկը հիմա առանց շաքարի ուրճ է խմում, մյուսն ուղղակի սառը ջուր է կուլ տալիս՝ ծարավը հագեցնելու համար ...
Մեկն էլ, ով ես եմ, նստած դողում է, մարմնով անցնում է այնպիսի դող, որ վերջին անգամ 6 տարի առաջ էր անցել, ու կարծես թե վախենում է դուրս նայել, մթությանը  :Sad:  Ատում եմ մթությունն ու այն ամենը, որ երջանկություն չեն ծնում  :Sad:  

Երանի աշունը ուշանա մի քիչ....  :Sulel:   :Blush:

----------


## Dayana

Թաց կիսամութին աղջիկն ու տղան... Չէ աղջիկը մենակ, իսկ տղան ուրիշ աղջկա հետ... 
Ու հանկարծ հեռախոսազանգ.
-Բարև։
-Բարև...
-Ո՞նց ես։
-Լավ... 
Լռություն...
-Չես ուզում հարցնել ես ո՞նց եմ։
-Չէ...
Վերջ, ավարտվեց այն ինչ դեռ չէր սկսել, ու աղջիկն ու տղան, պատուհանագոգին հենված նայում էին կիսամութին ու ոչինչ չէին հասկանում։
Չէ անհասկանալին այն չէր, թե ինչպես ավարտվեց, քանի որ հաճախ ավարտվում է չսկված... 

Էս անկապ օրագիրը լեզու ունենար ինքն իրեն կվերանվաներ Դայանայի անկապ օրագրի կամ ինձ կարգելափակեր  :Lol2:   :Blush:

----------


## Dayana

Մի ամիս առաջ սրտիս մի կեսի համասեփականատերը վերցրեց իրեն պատկանելիք կեսն ու այնքան սեմեց, մինչև լրիվ արնաքամ լինի։ Արդյունքում մնաց մի կաշենման զանգված, որը հայտնվեց աղբամանում։ Մի քանի շաբաթ անց անցնում եմ նույն աղբամանի կողքվ ու նկատում իմ կիսասրտի մնացորդին՝ իր համար շատ հարազատ մեկ այն կիսասր կողքին, որն էլ իր բախտին էր արժանացել, սակայն մի տարբերությամբ, սա ձգտում էր ավելի մոտ ընկնել նրան, իսկ նա դեռ կիսամեռ երազում էր միանալ հեռվում թողնված կեսին, ու դրանով մնացյալ կիսասրտին խորը վերք հասցնում  :Sad: 

Վեր կացա որ կոնֆետի թուղթը գցեմ աղբամանը  ընկնում էի   :Lol2:

----------


## Dayana

Այսօր հասկացա որ դու թուլամորթի մեկն ես, որ պայքարելու ուժ չունես ու որ ես սկսում եմ քեզ արհամարհելը  :Sad:   չգիտեմ կարդացել ես Արհամարհանքը, հեղինակին չեմ հիշում, ուղղակի հիշում որ հերոսուհին ՝ Էմիլիան արհամարհում էր իր ամուսնուն, իսկ նա դե սիրում էր ու այնքան շատ , որ երբ կինը մահացավ իր սիրո պակասը լրացնելու համար վերջի անգամ այցելեց ամուսնուն։
Ես հակառակն էի, փախչում էի... Մոտս արթնացան ինչ-որ աղջիկներին հատուկ հատկանիշներ, աղջկական հատկանիշներ ու ես սկզբում թափառեցի խանութներով, մի բան որ միշտ տանել չեմ կարողացել, հետո սկսեցի հիմար գնումներ անել ու երբ հայտնվեցի հայելու առջևում, որոշեցի ակնոց գնել։ Չէ ես ակնոց ունեմ, դեռ մի քանիսը, ուղակի ուզում էի աշխարհից թացնել այն աչքերը, որ ժամանակին փնտրում էին քեզ բոլոր հնարավորին ու անհնարին անցորդների բանակում, իսկ հիմա չեն ուզում տեսնել քեզ ու անվերջ թուլություն հիշեցնող ու կույր աչքերը  :Sad:  Բերջապես գտա պատասխանը իմ բոլոր հարցերի՝ Դու կույր ես...

----------


## Dayana

կարդում եմ գրառումներ ու ամաչում եմ գրեմ էն ինչ զգում եմ  :Blush:  
Մեկի գրռումը ստիպում է ծիծաղել, մյուսինը բարկացնում է, երորդինը ապտակում առանց պատճառի, չորորդն էլ նստած հանգիստ սուրճ է խմում ու քթի տակ Ավե Մարիա երգում   :Xeloq:  հիմա մտածում եմ, չսկսեմ ես էլ էդքան ատելի սուրճից խմել՞  :Xeloq:  գուցե  ես էլ սկսեմ երգել, վաղուց եմ դրա պակասը զգում  :Blush:

----------


## Dayana

Ոնց եմ զզվում որ մարդիկ մեծամտույունից սկսում եմ շրջապատին բզկտել  :Bad:  Առավորյան արթնանում ես հիանալի տրամադրությամբ, վերջապես խելքդ գլուխդ է եկել նախորդ օրվա հարբածությունիցդ հետո  :Blush:  ու ուզում ես մեծ թափով խրվել գործի մեջ, մեկ էլ հոպ ու հայտնվում է մեկն ով գեղեցիկ ժպիտով հոգիդ մի 15 օրվա դոզայով թունավորում է ու ժպտում  :Sad:  զզվել եմ " ես ամեն ինչ եմ " տեսակի մարդկանցից ու հիմա եմ հասկանում թե ինչի ա բնությունը մարդկանց պատժում  :Sad:  
ուֆֆ էնքն լավ էի տրամադրել, էնքան լավ բաներ էի մտծել որ պիի օրգարում գրեի, ու էս "թթու" բաները գրեցի  :Sad:  ինչ թույլ եմ ես  :Sad:  Վալենտինիս օրն էլ փչացրեց  :Sad:

----------


## Dayana

impression-ը ասում ա մի լացեք ախր ոնց չլացեմ  :Sad:  մի քանի ամիս անհամեր սպասում էինք հարսանեկան հանդեսին, հետո մի քանի օր իմ նկարած նկարներին, իսկ ես հոպ ու մատիս մի "չհարվածով" ջնջցի լրիվ  :Sad:  հիմա ինձ պիտի կախեն ընկերներս  :Sad: 
ոնց եմ ջղայնանում սենսորային կոճակներով ապարատիս վրա  :Angry2:   :Sad:

----------


## Dayana

Մթության մեջ փայլում էին հեռուստացույցի էկրանին գամված աչքերս, որ նայում ու չէին էլ հասկանում թե ինչ են ցուցադրում, և հենց այդ պահին հեռախոսազանգ.
-Բարև, ինչպե՞ս ես։
-Ողջույն, շնորհակալ եմ, իսկ դու՞..
հետո էլի մի քանի փոխադարձ հարցեր որպիսության մասին և . "Ուզում եմ որ դու էլ ինձ զագես ..."։ Այդ պահին զգացի ոչ միայն տարածության այլև ժամանակի մեջ մեր հեռավորությունը։ Նա դեռ զանգում է, հիշում, կարոտում, իսկ ես վաղուց այստեղ չեմ, ու չեմ կարող բացատրել այդ։ "Դե ես չեմ զանգի չանհանգստացնելու համար",- չգիտես որտեղից դուրս թռավ այս  հիմարությունը, որին ի պատասխան լսվեց,
-Ես խնդրում եմ, որ զանգես, իսկ դու...
-Լավ։ 
-Մինչ հանդիպում....
Չհասցրեցի  ցտեսություն ասել, երբ արդեն ոչինչ չէր լսվում...

----------


## Dayana

Ես սուտ եմ խոսել։ 3 սուտ մի օրում  :Sad:  Արդեն մի քանի ամիս է տանջվում եմ էդ մտքից, ու դեռ երկար կտանջվեմ  :Sad:  Միթե հնարավոր է հարաբերություններ ստեղծել ստի վրա  :Sad:  ՈՉ։
 Սկսել եմ ստեղծագործել Ժիրայր դե Պարտյե-ի անվանտակ  :LOL: 

Կես պատկեր,         
Կիսալուր,                 
Կես խոստում,         
Հանդիպում,            
Կիսասեր,                 
Կես համբույր,         
Կես հայացք,            
Կես քնքշանք,
Կիսամութ,
Բաժանում։  :Sad: 


Բացվող Օր
Նոր հույսեր,
Այրող սեր,
Գիտակցում,
Որ կյանքում,
ԿիսաՍեր
Չի լինում...   :Love:

----------


## Tig

> ....
>  Սկսել եմ ստեղծագործել Ժիրայր դե Պարտյե-ի անվանտակ 
> 
> Կես պատկեր,         
> Կիսալուր,                 
> Կես խոստում,         
> Հանդիպում,            
> Կիսասեր,                 
> Կես համբույր,         
> ...


Ոնցոր Շուշան  Պերտոսյանի կիսա... երգը լինի, բայց քեզ չի հասնի Արմ ջան :Wink:  Ապրես

----------


## Dayana

> Ոնցոր Շուշան  Պերտոսյանի կիսա... երգը լինի, բայց քեզ չի հասնի Արմ ջան Ապրես


հենց դրա համար էլ գրել էի ստեղծագործում եմ Ժիրայր դե Պարտյեի անվան տակ  :Wink: 
բայց Շուշանը  ուղղակի երգա երգում ու ինչ-որ մեկն ուղղակի գրելա, իսկ իմը ռեալա  :Love:

----------


## Dayana

Բայց ես էս ի՞նչ չար եմ  :Shok:  մի մարդու մասինամեն օր ակրող եմ ասել ՝ զզվում ե, իսկ նա կարող է պատասխանել ինձ շատ նուրբ ու բարի   :Sad: , իսկ երբեմն՝ նաև հիմարաբար  :Blush:   կար ժամանակ, որ փորձում էի բարիանալ, հետո ինձ ասացին, որ չարությունը, կամ հիշաչարությունը դա մարդու պաշտպանական ռեակցիան է  ու ես ընդունելով դա այլևս չփորձեցի փոխվել։ Ու այսօր երբ հասկանում եմ, որ մարդը ում ես կարող եմ ամեն րոպե հիմար անվանել ինձ հավասար մեկն է  :Blush:  ամաչում եմ  :Blush:  ու միակ բանը, որի համար զղջում եմ, դա այն է, որ ես չեմ էլ փորձում փոխվել։ Ամաչում եմ իմ չարությունից, իմ յուրահատուկ չարախինդ կատակներից ու չեմ փոխվում  :Dntknw:  հիմա դա պաշտպանական ռեակցիա է թե՞ վատ բնավորություն  :Xeloq:  չգիտեմ, բայց դա ես եմ ...

----------


## Sunny Stream

> *«Մեզ այնքան չեն վնասում մեր չսիրած մարդիկ, որքան մեզ վնասում է մեր կարծիքը նրանց մասին. մենք նրանցից մեր մտքում հրեշներ ենք պատրաստում, և այդ հրեշները ուտում են մեզ»:
> Իոհան Վոլֆգանգ Գյոթե*


դասախոսս չհասկացավ, թե ինչ կարևոր ու "շտապ օգնության" պես էին էս խոսքերը լսարանում նստած մեկի համար... էս խոսքերը ինձ էնպիսի~ թեթևություն բերեցին: Պարզվեց դա նորմալ բան է  :LOL:  Հույս ունեմ քեզ էլ կօգնեն  :Wink:  (բայց մի բանից տխրեցի. կարծում էի, թե չեմ կարող չսիրել ինչ-որ մեկին  :Sad:  )

Հ.Գ. խոսքերը գուցե տառացիորեն Գյոթեի ասածները չեն, մեղավորը դասախոսիս հիշողությունն է  :Smile:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Մութ ... Ցուրտ սենյակ՝ լի տարբեր բնավորության մարդկանցով։ Մեկը սիրում է երգել աշխատանքի ժամանակ, մյուսին դա նյարդաինացնում է, մեկը հիմա առանց շաքարի ուրճ է խմում, մյուսն ուղղակի սառը ջուր է կուլ տալիս՝ ծարավը հագեցնելու համար ...
> Մեկն էլ, ով ես եմ, նստած դողում է, մարմնով անցնում է այնպիսի դող, որ վերջին անգամ 6 տարի առաջ էր անցել, ու կարծես թե վախենում է դուրս նայել, մթությանը  Ատում եմ մթությունն ու այն ամենը, որ երջանկություն չեն ծնում  
> 
> Երանի աշունը ուշանա մի քիչ....


Ինձ էլ է ծանոթ այս հոգեվիճակը: :Love: Շատ լավ է փոխանցված տրամադրությունը:

----------


## Dayana

> դասախոսս չհասկացավ, թե ինչ կարևոր ու "շտապ օգնության" պես էին էս խոսքերը լսարանում նստած մեկի համար... էս խոսքերը ինձ էնպիսի~ թեթևություն բերեցին: Պարզվեց դա նորմալ բան է  Հույս ունեմ քեզ էլ կօգնեն  (բայց մի բանից տխրեցի. կարծում էի, թե չեմ կարող չսիրել ինչ-որ մեկին  )
> 
> Հ.Գ. խոսքերը գուցե տառացիորեն Գյոթեի ասածները չեն, մեղավորը դասախոսիս հիշողությունն է


ահա, նրանք մեզ նույնիսկ չեն էլ վնասում, մենք ենք մեզ վնասում չսիրելով նրանց  :Sad:  
բայց ես համոզված եմ որ էս բառերն ինձ կօգնեն ու ես կփոխվեմ  :Blush: 




> Ինձ էլ է ծանոթ այս հոգեվիճակը:Շատ լավ է փոխանցված տրամադրությունը:


Ես դա արդեն հաղթահարել եմ  :Blush:  ու հուսով եմ դու էլ կկարողանաս  :Wink:

----------


## keyboard

> Թաց կիսամութին աղջիկն ու տղան... Չէ աղջիկը մենակ, իսկ տղան ուրիշ աղջկա հետ... 
> Ու հանկարծ հեռախոսազանգ.
> -Բարև։
> -Բարև...
> -Ո՞նց ես։
> -Լավ... 
> Լռություն...
> -Չես ուզում հարցնել ես ո՞նց եմ։
> -Չէ...
> ...


Վայ, բա ինչու ես չէի մտնում այստեղ, Արմինե՛, հոյակապ է, բրավո, չգիտեմ ինչ ասեմ :Love:

----------


## Dayana

Մութ գիշեր,
Պատշգամք, 
Մի հարբած աղջիկ՝ ձեռքին մի բաժակ, լի ալկոհոլով, որի անունը նա  չի էլ հիշում, Խմում է դանդաղ, կարծես ճեմելով ու մթության մեջ մի երգ է երգում... 
Ты вспоминай о прошлом иногда, не потому что пусто в настоящем ... 

Տաք սենյակ,
Համակարգիչ, 
Մի խելառ տղա, լուռ խաղ է խաղում ու ձանձրանում է իր տափակ խաղից և դրսում սուրող քամու ոռնոցից ...

----------


## Dayana

-Ասում ես ուժե՞ղ ես:
-Այո իհարկե:
-Իսկ այդ ո՞վ էր երեկ ինքն իրեն մեղադրում հապճեպ որոշման համար:
-Մեղադրում, քավ լիցի, ես ուղղակի ևս մեկ անգամ  ուզում էի կշռադատել իմ քայլերը:
-Քմծիծա՞ղ: Դու մորացե՞լ ես, որ ես դեմք չունեմ ու քո ծռմռված դեմքը քեզ է պատկանում:
-Ի՞նչ ես ուզում:
-Դու գիտես...
-Որ ընդունեմ թույլ լինելս, որ վախենում եմ սխալ թույլ տված լինեմ, որ վախենում եմ երկու, ընդհամենը երկու բառի համար կորցնել երջանիկ լինելու իմ հնարավորությունը, որ...
-Ահա և դու խոստովանեցիր, որ վախենում ես:
-Իսկ ի՞նչ էիր կարծում, ես ողջ մի ամիս քննարկում եմ արածս ու դու դեռ ինձ վախկո՞տ ես համարում:
-Ո'չ: Երբ դու թաքցնում ես հայացքդ ինձանից, մոռանալով, որ ես ընդհամենը քո արտացոլանքն եմ հայելու մեջ, ես սկսում եմ փախնել քո և իմ միասնություն հանդիսացող գլուխ հասկացությունից, իսկ երբ դու ուժ ես գտնում ինքդ քեզ քննադատելու և երբեմն էլ արածովդ հպարտանալու ուժ` ես վերանում եմ..
-Եվ նորից ինձ մենակ թողնում, այնպես չէ՞: Աու, այդ ո՞ւր գնացիր, չէ՞ որ ես դեռ շատ հարցեր ունեմ քեզ տալու ` իմ մասին... ի՞նչ, փնտրել ինքս իմ մե՞ջ, այդ ինչպե՞ս...


-Դու նորից մռայլվել ես:
-Հապա ի՞նչ էիր կարծում:
-Բայց ինչո՞ւ, հիմա՞ ինչում ես քեզ մեղավոր զգում:
-Կարծես թե ես ինչ-որ բան այն չեմ արել: Հիմա կկորցնեմ ընկերոջս, որ դեռ չեմ ձեռք բերել:
-Ինչո՞ւ կկորցնես, չէ որ  ինքդ էիր ասում, որ նա շատ խելացի է:
-Դե, այո, խելացի է, բայց բնական է ենթադրել, որ նա սխալ տպավորություն կկազմի:
-Եթե դու նրան ճիշտ գնահատես և ճիշտ կարծիք կազմես, նա էլ նույնը կանի:
-Ես, էլի ես, ախր ես հազիվ եմ գտել նրան:
-Դե ուրեմն ոչ թե հուսալքվի ինչ-որ հիմար պատահարի համար, այլ կառչիր ընկերությունիցդ:
-Այո, իհարկե: Երբեք թույլ չեմ տա, որ ինչ-որ հիմար պատահականություն փչացնի ընկերությունս:
-Ապրես, դու հասկացար:
-Ի՞նչ պիտի անեի առանց քեզ: Դու կաս և քո գոյությամբ ես կամ, ու մենք ամբողջականություն ենք: Այնպես չէ՞:  
	Նորից լռություն, ուեմն ես ճիշտ եմ: Միշտ լռում ես, երբ ուժեղ եմ:Քո գոյությունը իմ գիտակցության իրական ապացույցն է, ու քանի դեռ դու կաս, ես կարող եմ ինձ թույլ տալ լինել թույլ, ունենալով քեզ, որպես «ծանր հրետանի»:





-Ողջույն, դու նորից դժնդե՞մ ես:
-Ոհո, ինչպիսի՞ պոետիկ սկիզբ: Էլի՞ ես բարություն ու համբերատարություն քարոզելու:
-Դու նորից այդ հիմար դեպրեսիայի մեջ ես:
-Ո՜չ, ես լիարժեք երջանիկ եմ:
-Այդ ի՞նչ երջանկություն է, որից դեմքդ կանաչին է տալիս:
-Դու նորից սկսում ես:
-Ոչ, այդ դու ես դարձել բացասական կերպար: Մեկը, ով ամեն օր գտնում է հիմար պատրվակներ մարդկանցից վիրավորվելու ու լացելու, իսկ հետո էլ մի հիմար խոսքից ոգևորվելու ու բարությամբ լցվելու բացառիկ տաղանդ...

-Ողջո՜ւյն, այդ ու՞ր ես կորել: Զգում էի քո պակասը:
-Ողջույն: Իսկապե՞ս: Հոտաքրքիր է: Նորի՞ց դեպրեսիա:
-Դեծ... ոչ: Ուղղակի մի տեսակ փակուղու առաջ եմ ինձ զգում:
-Այդ ինչո՞ւ:
-Դե մտքերս կուտակվել են ու  զգացմունքներս մի տեսակ ետ են նահանջել:
-Իսկ ինձանից ի՞նչ ես ուզում:
-Խորհուրդ:
-Ես խորհրդատւ չեմ...

-Հետաքրքիր է, ինչու եմ միշտ ինչ-որ բան ասում, հետո մտածում: Հա գիտես, ես հաճախ եմ խոսում քեզ հետ ուրիշների ներկայությամբ:
-Հե, հե: Իսկ դա երևի վատ է հա՞։
-Դե վատն ինչպես Էյնշտեյնը կասեր հարաբերական մեծություն է, բայց ես կարծես սկսել եմ այդ «ուրիշներ»-ի կարծիքները հաշվի չառնել:
-Այ դա բոլոր դեպքերում վատ է: Դու մոռանում ես, որ հասարակական կարծիք ասվածը լուրջ զենք է, ու այն կարող է ամեն ինչ:
-Իսկ ի՞նչ կարող է անել ինձ այդ հասարակությունը, չէ՞ որ ես միշտ նրանց աչքից հեռու եմ:Նրան համար ես գրեթե չկամ: Ինչու պիտի հիմա ես նրան խանգարեմ, կամ ինչո՞ւ պիտի նրանք ինձ ինչ-որ կերպ սկսեն նկատել:
-Որովհետև քանի դեռ դու մեկն ես նրանցից, ովքեր ապրում են հասարակական կարծիքի համար, դու աննկատ ես, սակայն երբ դու լինես «Դու», ու այդ «դու»-ն ապրի ինքն իր համար, նրանք կնկատեն քեզ ու դու կդառնաս կա'մ «ֆավորիտ», կա'մ  «ախոյան» և քեզ ոչնչացնելու համար նրանք ջանք ու եռանդ չեն թափի:
-Գուցե դու ճիշտ ես, բավական է, ես կապրեմ իմ համար, ինչը համարում եմ ճիշտ, ու ես ոչ մի ակնկալիք չունեմ և եթե հասարակությունն ինչ-որ կերպ պայքարի իմ դեմ, ապա կամ կձանձրանա ու կգտնի քարկոծելու նոր օբյեկտ, կամ կհոգնի պայքարից ու կնահանջի և նորից ինձ մոռացության կտա:
-Իսկ եթե դու ֆավորիտ դառնա՞ս, մեկը ում բոլորը կհամարեն հաջողակ ու խելացի:
-Դա անհանրաինների աղյուսակում է, և ոչ միայն նրա համար, որ ես ոչինչ չեմ անի դրա համար, այլև այն գլխավոր պատճառով, որ ես չեմ ապրում, որ սիրեմ, այլ որ կարոխանամ տալ այն սերը, որ կուտակվել է իմ մեջ նախորդ կյանքերի ընթացքում ...

----------


## Tig

Արմինե ջան էս ինչքա՞ն ես հզորացել…  :Smile: 
Բռավո :Hands Up:

----------


## Dayana

Էսօր երկար մտածում էի, ի՞նչ մաղթեմ շատ ուտով մեկին, ում ուզում եմ գլխիվայր շրջել, փոխել բոլոր սովորույթները, պատկերացումներն ու կյանքի ընկալումը, նույնիսկ քայլվածքն ու խոսելաձևը, իսկ դա ոչ միայն անթույլատրելի ու անհանրին է, այլև իրագործման շատ նուրբ մեթոդ է պահանջում, քանի որ ասել շատ թանկ մարդու, որ արմատապես փոխվելու կարիք ունի և դրանով նրան ոչ թե վիրավորել այլ գովել, կարծես թե անիրագործելի եմ զգում  :Blush:

----------


## impression

> Էսօր երկար մտածում էի, ի՞նչ մաղթեմ շատ ուտով մեկին, ում ուզում եմ գլխիվայր շրջել, փոխել բոլոր սովորույթները, պատկերացումներն ու կյանքի ընկալումը, նույնիսկ քայլվածքն ու խոսելաձևը, իսկ դա ոչ միայն անթույլատրելի ու անհանրին է, այլև իրագործման շատ նուրբ մեթոդ է պահանջում, քանի որ ասել շատ թանկ մարդու, որ արմատապես փոխվելու կարիք ունի և դրանով նրան ոչ թե վիրավորել այլ գովել, կարծես թե անիրագործելի եմ զգում


Լացկանի կերպարից ձերբազատվում ես  :Smile:  Ապրես...
Արմինչիկ, ստատուսդ ինձ ոչինչ չի ասում... մի կարգին բան մտածիր էլի  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

-Բարի երեկո:
-Ողջո~ւյն:
-Նկատել ես ամպերն ինչպես են սիրունացել, կուտակվելով ու գորշանալով:
-Իհարկե: Նույնիսկ հասցրել եմ լուսանկարել մի քանիսին, մինչ մութն ընկնելը:
-Իսկ հոնքերդ նկարել ես  :LOL: 
-Ծաղրում ե՞ս :
-Չէ, ուղղակի հոնքերդ նման են կուտակված ամպերի:
-Իսկ ի՞նչ էիր կարծում: Ամբողջ շաբաթ արահետին եմ նայում, հիշում, կարոտում, բարկանում, ապտակելու ցանկությունից «մեռնում» , իսկ այսoր հիմարություն դուրս տվեցի:
-Այ հիմա ես հիմար, եթե իսկապես կարծում ես, թե սխալ ես թույլ տվել: Դու ունեիր ամեն ինչ ասելու կամ գոնե ակնարկելու իրավունք:
-Դե դու ինքդ էլ գիտես, որ ակնարկը գերադասելի տարբերակ չէ, սակայն ուրիշ ելք չէի տեսնում: Կամ պիտի ասեի ու ստանայի այն «պատասխանը», որն ունեմ, կասմ շարունակեի մազոխիստաբար ինքս ինձ տանջելը... Է~հ...
-Չեմ հասկանում հիասթափվելուդ պատճառը: Էդ ոնց ես հաջողացնում հիասթափվել, երբ հիացմունքի նշույլ անգամ չկար:
-Իսկ եթե կա՞ր, եթե գիտակցելովշարունակում էի... լավ, մորացիր..
-Դու էլ մոռացիր...  :Wink: 
-Ինչը՞, նույնիսկ «образ»-ը չեմ հիշում  :Dntknw: 
Գուցե.. Լավ մորանանք... Ընկերներս ճիշտ  էին, ցինիկությունը լավ հատկություն չէ ...

----------


## Dayana

Կախվածություն... հիվանդություն թե՞ բնավորթյուն  :Xeloq: 
Երբ խոսքը թմրամոլության կամ ալկոհոլիզմի մասին է, ասում են դա հիվանդություն է, իսկ երբ կախվածությունը մարդուց, մարդկային խմբից կամ ինտերնետից է ՝ գործը բարդանում է։ Մարդկանց մի մասը, ովքեր նույն կարգավիճակում են, համարում են դա արդեն արմատացած սովորություն կամ բնավորություն, գուցե նույնիսկ ապրելակերպ, որը տվյալ պարագայում համարվում է միակը, իսկ մյուս մասը, որ այդ երևույթը իրենից մի քանի կիլոմետր հեռու է տեսնում, չի էլ պատկերացնում թե դա ինչ է ու համարում է հիմարություն կամ անհեթեթություն, նույնիսկ ժամանակի ոչ ճիշտ արժևորում  :Sad:  ։ 
  Արդյո՞ք անբուժելի է կախվածությունը...  :Xeloq:

----------


## Frigid-

> Արդյո՞ք անբուժելի է կախվածությունը...


Թերևս անբուժելի "հիվանդություն" չկա, կա անբուժելի "հիվանդ":  :Wink:

----------


## Dayana

> Թերևս անբուժելի "հիվանդություն" չկա, կա անբուժելի "հիվանդ":


երևի  :Blush: 
Այս հիվանդությունը նման է կոկորդիցդ  արյուն խմող մակաբույծի, որը քեզ սպանում է, բայց շատ դանդաղ ու դու գիտակցելով դա, դու ամուր բռնում ես, որ չըկնի  :Sad:  ու հաճույք ստանում մահվան մոտենալուդ ամեն հաջորդ քայլից։

----------


## Frigid-

Ինչ տրագիկ ստացվեց:  Իսկ միգուցե չտանջել մակաբույծին, թող կշտանա, մի օր ինքնիրեն կպոկվի (ոչինչ հարատև չի) հաստատ ողջ արյունդ խմելու ընդունակ չի լինի: Ու ընդհանրապես, կախված նրանից, թե ինչքան ես սիրում կյանքը, էնքան թեթևացնում ես մոտեցումներդ: 

Չեմ կարծում, որ մարդիկ ինչ-որ բանից կախվածություն ունեն. հարկ է անկեղծ լինել` նրանք դա անում են, որովհետև իրենց դա շատ անհրաժեշտա: Իսկ այ կախվածության թողած բացասական ազդեցությունն այլ հարցա:   Հարցը նրանում է, թե դու դրան որպես հիվանդություն ես վերաբերվում,  թե որպես մի քիչ երկար տևող զբաղմունք (ասենք` դա չանեիր, ինչ կանեիր: Երբ նախասիրություններդ փոխվում են, փոխվում են նաև զբաղմունքներն ու կախվածությունները): Ու եթե էլի հիշում ես, որ կյանքն առավել արժեքավոր է, ցանկացած կախվածություն վերանում է, եթե, իհարկե, վերջինս կապ չունի հենց կյանքի հետ  :Wink:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Էսօր երկար մտածում էի, ի՞նչ մաղթեմ շատ ուտով մեկին, ում ուզում եմ գլխիվայր շրջել, փոխել բոլոր սովորույթները, պատկերացումներն ու կյանքի ընկալումը, նույնիսկ քայլվածքն ու խոսելաձևը, իսկ դա ոչ միայն անթույլատրելի ու անհանրին է, այլև իրագործման շատ նուրբ մեթոդ է պահանջում, քանի որ ասել շատ թանկ մարդու, որ արմատապես փոխվելու կարիք ունի և դրանով նրան ոչ թե վիրավորել այլ գովել, կարծես թե անիրագործելի եմ զգում


Համաձայն եմ:

----------


## Dayana

> Ինչ տրագիկ ստացվեց:  Իսկ միգուցե չտանջել մակաբույծին, թող կշտանա, մի օր ինքնիրեն կպոկվի (ոչինչ հարատև չի) հաստատ ողջ արյունդ խմելու ընդունակ չի լինի: Ու ընդհանրապես, կախված նրանից, թե ինչքան ես սիրում կյանքը, էնքան թեթևացնում ես մոտեցումներդ: 
> 
> Չեմ կարծում, որ մարդիկ ինչ-որ բանից կախվածություն ունեն. հարկ է անկեղծ լինել` նրանք դա անում են, որովհետև իրենց դա շատ անհրաժեշտա: Իսկ այ կախվածության թողած բացասական ազդեցությունն այլ հարցա:   Հարցը նրանում է, թե դու դրան որպես հիվանդություն ես վերաբերվում,  թե որպես մի քիչ երկար տևող զբաղմունք (ասենք` դա չանեիր, ինչ կանեիր: Երբ նախասիրություններդ փոխվում են, փոխվում են նաև զբաղմունքներն ու կախվածությունները): Ու եթե էլի հիշում ես, որ կյանքն առավել արժեքավոր է, ցանկացած կախվածություն վերանում է, եթե, իհարկե, վերջինս կապ չունի հենց կյանքի հետ


Այսօր խոսեցի մի խելացի մարդու հետ այս մասին  :Blush:  ու հասկացա, որ իսկապես էս կախվածությունը հաճելիա, ու եթե չկա կախվածությոն կամ կապվածություն ինչ-որ մեկից, կամ ինչ-որ բանից, հապա մնում է ինքնասիրահարվածությունը, իսկ եթե փորձենք ասել, որ դա այդպես չէ, ապա միակ ապացույց կլինի մենաստանը  :Shok: 
Այպես ր այս կախվածությունը հաճելի է  :Blush:

----------


## Dayana

Անձրևը կտրվել ու մի թեթև արևի շող է դուրս եկել, բայց Ծիածան չկա։ Ծիածանի պակաս եմ զգում, բայց նա անջատել է հեռախոսը,  բոլոր տեսակի չաթային համակարգերը, մրսել ու հիվանդացել։ իսկ ես կարոտել եմ։
  Երեկ երեկոյան ուզում էի զանգել, բայց ինչպես միշտ մոռացա։ Չէ չմոռաց ուղղակի էնքան եմ մտածում մի բանի մասին, որ մոռանում եմ ամեն ինչ։ Նստում եմ առօրյաիս անբաժան մաս դառած խաղի առաջ ու չմտածելով խաղի մասին պարտվում։ Երբ դառա էդ հիմար կլորիկ, գույնզգույն, հիմար բլոջիկների հերին։ Մի օր դրանց կմաքրեմ համակարգչիցս ու կգնամ թեթևացնելու խեղճ սեղանին ծանրությունը։ Եթե լեզու ունենար նա ինձ կհայհոյեր։ Ախր ես երբ ազատ րոպե եմ գնում , զանգում եմ գրքավաճառին ու գիրք պատվիրում։ Ու հիմա սեղանից ինձ են նայում մի խենթ, որին ողջ աշխարհը ճանաչում է, մի ծեր պապիկ, որին ըստ իր աշխարհամասի են անվանել, մի խելառ կին, որ ուզում է ամուսնուն սպանի, մի կին, որ դավաճանում է ամուսնուն, ու խղճի խայթ չի զգում... էլ ում ասեմ, մնացին մի քանի մարդասպաններ ու հեղափոխականներ... 

    Տեսնես երբ եմ խելքս գլուխս հավաքելու, չնայած էդ անտերը երևի պիտի էն գլխից լիներ ...

----------


## Dayana

Կարոտ...

Մի ժամանակ էս բառը սահմանափակվում էր հորաքրոջս ուղարկած նկարների վրա գրված բառերով։ Էն ժամանակ դա իրենց համար կարևոր ու թանկ բառ էր, իսկ ինձ համար թուլության նշան։ Դե էն ժմանակ մտածում էի, որ եթե որոշել ես գնալ ուրեմն եղիր այնքան քաջ ու ուժեղ, որ դիմանաս։ Երևի այն ժամանակ աելի հիմար էի քան հիմա։
   Հիմա մեն - մենակ նստել եմ ինչ-որ հիմար գույնզգույն բազմոցին, նայում եմ շուրջս անընդհատ բացվող ու փակվող գունավոր դռներին, որոնցից այն կողմ երևում են տարբեր ազգերի ու գույների մարդկանց սիլուետները։ 
   Կոկորդս խեղդում է էս կարոտը, որ միաձուլվել է ոտքիս վերքի առաջացրած ցավին, որ առաջացավ հիմար հեծանվից ու ես ինձ բացարձակ մենակ եմ զգում։ Ինչ-որ բանի պակաս եմ զգում, բայց դա երևի թե ինչ-որ բան չի այլ ինչ-որ մեկը։ Դե ես չեմ ասում ով է, քանի որ դեռ ինքս էլ չեմ կարողանում համոզվել, որ պիտի կարոտեմ։ 
   Հիմա նորից նստել եմ գույնզգույյն միջանցքում ու էս գույներից գլուխս  էլի սկսել է պտտվել։ Ոնց եմ հոգնել ու կարոտել... 
  Գրում եմ գիտակցելով, որ էն մարդը, ով կուզեմ ոչ միայն գրածս կարդա, այլև ողջ կյանքիս պրոցեսին հետևի, հիմա մի քանի հազար կիլոմերտ հեռավորության վրա նստած խաղ է խաղում։
   Այ հիմա վերջապես պարկել եմ իմ փափուկ անկողնում ու հեռու եմ զգում մի քանի օրվա տանջանքներս, կիսաքուն գիշերներս ու ուտելիքի խայտաբղետ հոտերից զզված ցերեկներս,երբ սոված նստում էի սեղանի մոտ ու կամ նայում էի դիմացս ախորժակով զանազան ուտլիքներ համտեսող ընկեներիս կամ հիանում թշնամի ազգիս գեղեցկությամբ լօօօօօօօօօօօօլ  :Lol2:

----------


## Dayana

.......  

...Դեռ մի տասնամյակ էլ չի անցնի, երբ հանրահայտ Էմանուիլ Գարրին կրծքավանդակում սուր ծակոց կզգա ու կոկորդը խեղդող կարոտը դեռատի օրիորդի հանդեպ կստիպի վերցնել հեռախոսն ու համարել շատ լավ ծանոթ հեռախոսահամարը ու խոսափողից այն կողմ լսելով . "Մա՜մ, քեզ ինչ-որ ձյաձյա է հարցնում" պարզ նախադասությունը կհասկանա, որ նա, ով իր կյանքը մի ակնթարթում կտար իր համար, ինքն է նոր կյանքի սկիզբ դրել։ Ու գոցե խոր ծերության հասակում ՝ իր միակ հավատարիմ բարեկամ ձռնափայտի հետ այգում նստած կհանդիպի լրիվ ճերմակած մի կնոջ, որ զարմանքից առաջ պարզած շուրթերով, լայն բացված աչքերուվ ու ժպիտով նայում է այգում չարաճճիություն անող երեխաներին և այդ ժամանակ ծերունի Էմանուիլ Գարրին կգտնի իր իրական երջանկությունը ու կարտասվի....

----------


## Dayana

Ընդհամենը 8 ամիս ... Եթե միայն էս զանգը լիներ 8 ամիս առաջ, ես կթողնեի ամեն ինչ ու կգնայի, բայց հիմա, էդ խղճուկ 8 ամիսներից հետո, որոնց ընթացքում ոչինչ չի փոխվել, միայն իմ ինքնասիրահարվածության մակարդակն է բարձրացել  :Sad:  ու իմ " հիմար  ԵՍ-ին" թվում է, թե այդ ոչինչից ինքը դուրս է, ու միայն ինքը փոխվել է  :Nea:  
    Դե հիմա կսկսեմ բոլոր քիչ թե շատ ծանոթներիցս զզվացնել իմ հիմար հարցերով, ու նրանց " բազմագույն" պատասխանների "գամմայում" կփորձեմ գտնել արդարացում արարքիս ու կփորձեմ ապացուցել ՝ _իհարկե ինքս ինձ_, որ ես միակ ճիշտ որոշումն եմ ընդունել, ու մի օր էլ կհայտնվեմ ծերունի Էմանուիլ Գարիի կարգավիճակում։ Ափսոս, որ հիմա՝ իմ՝ իրեն բացարձակ հանգստի վիճակում զգացող ԵՍ-ը չի ուզում փոխվել, ու ամեն քայլ, որ ուղղված է լինում իրեն ՝ հենց ինձ ՝ ավելի լավը դարձնելուն, արգելակվում է առանց քննարկամ։ Մինչդեռ ծերուիի Էմանուիլը ՝ նստած համակարգչի առաջ ՝ նոր խաղ է ուսումնասիրում.....

----------


## Dayana

Ամեն անգամ ասում էս անգամ որ գա ապտակելու եմ, էն էլ չեմ կարում  :Sad:  բայց դրա կարիքը շատ ունի է։ Էխ Էմանուիլ. երբ ես մեծանալու  :Sad:  հոգնել եմ քո թվացյալ հիմար կերպարից, մի երկու խղճուկ խոսքերից, որ ասում ես մի երկու շաբաթը մեկ, որ որպես դոպինգ ստանամ  :Sad:  ու անհետանում ես։ Նայում եմ հետևիցդ ու մշուշը չի թողնում տեսնեմ ուր գնացիր։ Էն որսորդ լեյտենանտի կարգավիճակում եմ, իսկ դու նստած դեռ խաղ ես խաղում  :LOL:   ու դեռ ձևացնում ես , թե կարևոր գործեր ունես  :LOL:  Մեծացի էլի... թե չէ կապտակեմ , այ ...  :Wink:

----------


## Dayana

Բարի լույս ծերուկ Էմանուիլ, գիտեմ որ մի կարգին հիասթափված ու հուսահատված ես  :Smile:  բայց կանցնի, ու ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի։ Փոխվել ես շատ, էլ են ցինիկը չես, որ ուզում էի փոխէի, միշտ ուզում էի ապտակել  :Blush:  Դու էլ իմ կարիքը չունես, ես գնում եմ. գիտես որտեղ կարող ես ինձ գտնել. չմոռանաս... Լողափին մի փոքրիկ խխունջ կգտնես...
       Հա՜, քիչ էր մնում մոռանայի, չթերանաս սիրելուց...  Մնաս բարով...  :Love:

----------


## Dayana

Ամեն օր նրա զարթուցիչը զնգում է 7։50, արթնանում է անպայման 8։05, երբ արդեն իրեն  են սպասում տանից դուրս գալու համար։ Գնում աշխատանքի, լվանում մաքուր բաժակը, հետո այն եռացող ջրով կրկնակի ողողում, լցնում սառը ջուն ու նստում տեղում։ 
Այ եթե Էյլին խոսել կարողանար  :Sad:  կասեր երջանիկ լինելու ու ամենակարևորը՝ ճիշտ ապրելու կանոնները ...

----------


## Dayana

Էս կիսաքառակուսի, կիսակլոր, կիսա... մի խոսքով տձև տարածություն, որ դատարկությունից զրնգում է։ Մի քանի օր, չէ գուցե մի քանի ամիս առաջ լիքն էր, էնքան լիքը որ ծամածռվում էր ու ճկվու փորձելով մեծանալ, ամեն ինչ ներսում տեղավորելու ու ոչինչ դուրս չթողնելու համար, իսկ հիմա միայն օդի հոսք ու էդ հոսքից առաջանում է հիանալի մի երևույթ ՝ միջանցահովիկ, կամ ինչպես ասում ենք ՝ սկվոզնյակ, որից համ մրսում եմ համ մի տեսակ վախենում, բա որ սենց էլ դատարկ մնա։  Փաստորեն դատարկ նշանակում  է նաև ցուրտ ու վախենալո՞ւ  :Xeloq:

----------


## impression

Արմինչիկ, մի դեպրեսվի, թող դա պրոֆեսիոնալներին  :LOL:

----------

VisTolog (16.12.2011)

----------


## Dayana

> Արմինչիկ, մի դեպրեսվի, թող դա պրոֆեսիոնալներին


բայց ինձ մոտ էլ է լավ ստացվում  :Wink:  иногда  :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

Իմ էջում մի օֆտոպեք, տեղից ես էլ եմ օֆտոպում  :Sad:

----------


## Dayana

Էս չտես ազգից սիրտս խառնումա։ Նախ բոլորը ամենա... ամենա են, իսկ իրականում մարդկային ցեղի խեղաթյուրում։ Այ օինակ էս մինի յուբկայով հաստլիկ կինը, որ ավելի շատ ջարպագունդ է հիշեցնում, քան աղջիկ, բայց տես ինչ ագահությամբ է սիգարեթ ծխում։ Հավաքում է բերանն ու ծուխը ներս քաշում։ Ներսում ծուխը քուլա-քուլա պտտվում է, սա ուզում է կառավարել այն։ Մի կերպ դուրս է "մղում" ծուխն ու նայում շուրջը։ Նա հո իր համար չի էդ թույնը բերանը քաշում, դա հասարակության համար է, չէ ավելի շուտ հասարակությանը իր կայացածության մեջ համոզելու համար։ Տեսնես չի հասկանում, որ ինձ համար լրիվ մեկ է կծխի նա, չի ծխի, կամ ինչ կանի։ Չէ իհարկե հասկանում է, ուղղակի չի հասկանում, թե ինչու եմ ես մենակ նստած ու ոչինչ չեմ անում առանձնանալու համար։ Թե այդ ինչպես եղավ, որ նա նկատեց ինձ։ Զննում է ինձ, իմ ժակետը, որը իհարկե խիստ առանձնանալու միջոց է այս շոգին (18 C): 
-Վայ եկա՞ր  :Smile:  պրիվետ  :Smile:

----------


## ars83

> Էս չտես ազգից սիրտս խառնումա։


Էդ ո՞ր ազգն է։  :Xeloq:

----------


## Dayana

> Էդ ո՞ր ազգն է։


չտես  :Wink:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Կախվածություն... հիվանդություն թե՞ բնավորթյուն 
> Երբ խոսքը թմրամոլության կամ ալկոհոլիզմի մասին է, ասում են դա հիվանդություն է, իսկ երբ կախվածությունը մարդուց, մարդկային խմբից կամ ինտերնետից է ՝ գործը բարդանում է։ Մարդկանց մի մասը, ովքեր նույն կարգավիճակում են, համարում են դա արդեն արմատացած սովորություն կամ բնավորություն, գուցե նույնիսկ ապրելակերպ, որը տվյալ պարագայում համարվում է միակը, իսկ մյուս մասը, որ այդ երևույթը իրենից մի քանի կիլոմետր հեռու է տեսնում, չի էլ պատկերացնում թե դա ինչ է ու համարում է հիմարություն կամ անհեթեթություն, նույնիսկ ժամանակի ոչ ճիշտ արժևորում  ։ 
> *Արդյո՞ք անբուժելի է կախվածությունը...*


«Առողջացում» չկա, միայն «լավացում» է… :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> «Առողջացում» չկա, միայն «լավացում» է…


ահա  :Smile:  ուղղակի աբվականին լուրջ ու երկաատև պրոցես է  :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> ահա  ուղղակի աբվականին լուրջ ու երկաատև պրոցես է


Չհասկացար :Smile: , դրանք տարբեր են…



> «Առողջացում» չկա, միայն «լավացում» է


Ժամկետը նշանակություն չունի… :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Թե ինչա ուզում ինձանից էդ չափիչը  :Xeloq:  ամեն անգամ ծնգծնգումա, իբր սանդղակը շատ բարձր է։ հա բայց ես նույնիսկ չգիտեմ, թե ինչ չափման միավոր ունի, որ իր նորման գտնեմ  :Xeloq:  Ահա, էլի ծնգծնգումա, այսինքն չի ծնգծնգում է, տխկտխկումա անկանոն ։  ինչ-որ անհեթեթ  բարբաջանքներ զգացմունթայության մասին  ու վերջում "Դե տարիքից է"  :Xeloq:  Էդ որ տարիքում է էս սարքը փչանում  :Xeloq:  ախր ինքը ույնիսկ պիտանելիության ժամկետ չունի, ոչ մի տեսակի պահպանման եղանակներ, ոչ օգտագործման եղանակներ   :Read:  , ոչինչ չունի... Անկապ սարք է ... մի օր դեն եմ նետելու կամ նվիրեմ ուրիշին, ով գիտի ճիշտ օգտագործման եղանակը ...  :Boredom:

----------


## LevX

> ... էլի ծնգծնգումա, այսինքն չի ծնգծնգում է, տխկտխկումա անկանոն ։ ...


հմ, եթե անկանուն տխկտխկումա ուրեմհ հաստատ Հեյգերի հաշվիչ է, չափման միավորն էլ միկրո-, կամ միլի-ռենտգեն...

Իսկ թե երբ կանցնի այդ ժամանակը՝ ամեն մեկի մոտ յուրովի է, սակայն ով ասեց «տարիքից է»՝ նրա տարիքն արդեն անցել է հաստատ...

----------


## Janita Hero

Դայուշ քո անկյունն ա, ասեցի ասեմ քո հետ կապ ունեցող բան ա էլի… ուրեմն էս Արթուրը՝ Արտէգո-ն ինձ էսօր ասում էր, որ քեզ համոզեմ, որ իր հետ ամուսնանաս… Զրուցարանում… տես ինչ ես անում, սաղ աշխարհը կարդաց այդ մասին…բայց սենց մի հարց կա, եթե համաձայնես՝ հարսնաքուրդ ես եմ, ի վերջո քյու էյ հարսնաքուր պիտի լինի՞ թե չէ…  :LOL: 
Դե մտածի  :LOL:   :Think:

----------


## Dayana

> հմ, եթե անկանուն տխկտխկումա ուրեմհ հաստատ Հեյգերի հաշվիչ է, չափման միավորն էլ միկրո-, կամ միլի-ռենտգեն...
> 
> Իսկ թե երբ կանցնի այդ ժամանակը՝ ամեն մեկի մոտ յուրովի է, սակայն ով ասեց «տարիքից է»՝ նրա տարիքն արդեն անցել է հաստատ...


Չէ Լյով ջան էս ուրիշ սարքա  :Sad:  իրա չափման միավորն անհարյա, բայց գիտեմ որ ինքը րոպեում 60-80 սահամններում պիտի տխկտխկա, իսկ իմ մոտ ... էհ.. 120  :Sad: 




> Դայուշ քո անկյունն ա, ասեցի ասեմ քո հետ կապ ունեցող բան ա էլի… ուրեմն էս Արթուրը՝ Արտէգո-ն ինձ էսօր ասում էր, որ քեզ համոզեմ, որ իր հետ ամուսնանաս… Զրուցարանում… տես ինչ ես անում, սաղ աշխարհը կարդաց այդ մասին…բայց սենց մի հարց կա, եթե համաձայնես՝ հարսնաքուրդ ես եմ, ի վերջո քյու էյ հարսնաքուր պիտի լինի՞ թե չէ… 
> Դե մտածի


Էլի օֆտոպ  :Sad:

----------


## Janita Hero

> Թե ինչա ուզում ինձանից էդ չափիչը  ամեն անգամ ծնգծնգումա, իբր սանդղակը շատ բարձր է։ հա բայց ես նույնիսկ չգիտեմ, թե ինչ չափման միավոր ունի, որ իր նորման գտնեմ  Ահա, էլի ծնգծնգումա, այսինքն չի ծնգծնգում է, տխկտխկումա անկանոն ։  ինչ-որ անհեթեթ  բարբաջանքներ զգացմունթայության մասին  ու վերջում "Դե տարիքից է"  Էդ որ տարիքում է էս սարքը փչանում  ախր ինքը ույնիսկ պիտանելիության ժամկետ չունի, ոչ մի տեսակի պահպանման եղանակներ, ոչ օգտագործման եղանակներ   , ոչինչ չունի... Անկապ սարք է ... մի օր դեն եմ նետելու կամ նվիրեմ ուրիշին, ով գիտի ճիշտ օգտագործման եղանակը ...


Դայուշ նոր հասավ սարքիդ նկարագրությունը, ես գգիտեմ էտ ինչ սարք ա :Tongue: , դա շատ ունիկալ ա իրա տեսակի մեջ ու բոլոր մարդիկ էլ ունեն /կամ էլ ունեն տեղը չգիտեն :Sad: /, դրա չափման միավորը թակոցն ա ու ինչպես նկատել էիր 60-90ր/վ., 
Ամենաունիկալը գիտես որն ա. ինքը սարք ա ճիշտ ա, սակայն ողջ կյանքն ա կառավարում ես կավելացնեի, որ անգամ ողջ կյանքն ա իրա մեջ, եթե այդ սարքը նետես, կյանքդ ես նետելու, եթե նվիրես ուրիշի՝ էլի կյանքդ ես նվիրելու…… ու ճիշտ օգտագործման եղանակն էլ գրված ա Սուրբ գրքի Ա Կորնթացիների 13-րդ գլխում  :Wink:  Հավելեմ նաև, որ այդ սարքի օգտագործամն և կիրառման ավելի ծավալուն  գրականություն չկա աշխարհում……

----------


## impression

> Դայուշ նոր հասավ սարքիդ նկարագրությունը, ես գգիտեմ էտ ինչ սարք ա, դա շատ ունիկալ ա իրա տեսակի մեջ ու բոլոր մարդիկ էլ ունեն /կամ էլ ունեն տեղը չգիտեն/, դրա չափման միավորը թակոցն ա ու ինչպես նկատել էիր 60-90ր/վ., 
> Ամենաունիկալը գիտես որն ա. ինքը սարք ա ճիշտ ա, սակայն ողջ կյանքն ա կառավարում ես կավելացնեի, որ անգամ ողջ կյանքն ա իրա մեջ, եթե այդ սարքը նետես, կյանքդ ես նետելու, եթե նվիրես ուրիշի՝ էլի կյանքդ ես նվիրելու…… ու ճիշտ օգտագործման եղանակն էլ գրված ա Սուրբ գրքի Ա Կորնթացիների 13-րդ գլխում  Հավելեմ նաև, որ այդ սարքի օգտագործամն և կիրառման ավելի ծավալուն  գրականություն չկա աշխարհում……


էդ ի՞նչ զարմանահրաշ սարք ա  :Xeloq:

----------


## Dayana

> Դայուշ նոր հասավ սարքիդ նկարագրությունը, ես գգիտեմ էտ ինչ սարք ա, դա շատ ունիկալ ա իրա տեսակի մեջ ու բոլոր մարդիկ էլ ունեն /կամ էլ ունեն տեղը չգիտեն/, դրա չափման միավորը թակոցն ա ու ինչպես նկատել էիր 60-90ր/վ., 
> Ամենաունիկալը գիտես որն ա. ինքը սարք ա ճիշտ ա, սակայն ողջ կյանքն ա կառավարում ես կավելացնեի, որ անգամ ողջ կյանքն ա իրա մեջ, եթե այդ սարքը նետես, կյանքդ ես նետելու, եթե նվիրես ուրիշի՝ էլի կյանքդ ես նվիրելու…… ու ճիշտ օգտագործման եղանակն էլ գրված ա Սուրբ գրքի Ա Կորնթացիների 13-րդ գլխում  Հավելեմ նաև, որ այդ սարքի օգտագործամն և կիրառման ավելի ծավալուն  գրականություն չկա աշխարհում……


Հա ճիշտ ես նկատել, բայց գիտես ինչնա բարդ, որ էդ սարքը նվիրում ես ուրիշի, վերցնում նայում, գլխի չի ընկնում ինչ անի, բռնում սեղմումա, նենց որ ներսում եղած աշխատանքային հեղուկը ամբողջապես թափվումա, ու էդ անպիտակ "իրը" նետում է աղբամանաը։ Հետո աղբամանի կողքվ անցնելիս տեսնում ես իրեն ու մի տեսակ սկսում ես ժպտալ, ես նույնիսկ կասեի ծիծաղել, ու բոլորին թվում է թե դու կամ շատ ուրախ ես, կամ անհոգ, կամ էլ  ծայրահեղ դեպքում ՝ գոնե հիմար  :Smile: 

Բյաց միևնույն է, լավ սարք է  :Love:  չէ՞

----------


## impression

վայ մի հատ ասեք էդ ինչ  ա

----------


## Dayana

> վայ մի հատ ասեք էդ ինչ  ա


Լիլ ձեռքդ դիր կոկորդիդ, սահեցնելով իջեցրու ցած, բավականա,  այ հիմա դեպի ձախ տար ու կլսես այդ սարքին  :Wink:

----------


## impression

> Լիլ ձեռքդ դիր կոկորդիդ, սահեցնելով իջեցրու ցած, բավականա,  այ հիմա դեպի ձախ տար ու կլսես այդ սարքին


ես ձեր ռոմանտիկ ինչն եմ ասել  :Wink:

----------


## Dayana

> ես ձեր ռոմանտիկ ինչն եմ ասել


ռոմանտիկը հեչ, էլ սոկի տուփը չեմ ծալծլում  :Sad:  իսկ էդ վատա  :Sad:

----------


## Janita Hero

> վայ մի հատ ասեք էդ ինչ  ա


 :LOL:  :LOL:  Լի՞լ, էտ քեզնից չի, ո՞նց ա գլխի չէիր ընկնում :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> Հա ճիշտ ես նկատել, բայց գիտես ինչնա բարդ, որ էդ սարքը նվիրում ես ուրիշի, վերցնում նայում, գլխի չի ընկնում ինչ անի, բռնում սեղմումա, նենց որ ներսում եղած աշխատանքային հեղուկը ամբողջապես թափվումա, ու էդ անպիտակ "իրը" նետում է աղբամանաը։ Հետո աղբամանի կողքվ անցնելիս տեսնում ես իրեն ու մի տեսակ սկսում ես ժպտալ, ես նույնիսկ կասեի ծիծաղել, ու բոլորին թվում է թե դու կամ շատ ուրախ ես, կամ անհոգ, կամ էլ  ծայրահեղ դեպքում ՝ գոնե հիմար 
> 
> Բյաց միևնույն է, լավ սարք է  չէ՞


Այդ իսկ պատճառով այն տալիս են միայն Մեկին, որը ոչ վնասում է, ոչ էլ ճմռթելով աղբամանն է նետում, այլ բուժում է վերքերը ու այն դարձնում լրիվ պիտանի ու բարձրօրակ, :Wink:  :Wink: Ու Նա միակն ա, ով ամենից լավ գիտի դա, դրա օգտագործման ձևերը ու վնասներից խուսափելու ուղղությունները, քանի որ Ինքն ա դրա հեղինակը :Wink:  …  :Kiss:

----------


## Dayana

բորև օրագիր  :Smile: 
երեկ Օսկարը կյանքս փոխեց, ու ոչինչ, որ իմ Պերրի Բլու-ն այնքան էլ կապույտ չի, այլ մուգ կարմիր, դե նա միշտ կարմիրի նկատմամբ խիստ հակում ուներ, բայց միևնույն է, էլ նրան չեմ տեսնելու։  Ու ոչինչ, որ իմ Վարդագույն Տիկինը այնքան էլ վարդագույն չէ, ու առավել ևս տիկին չէ, ուատ ավելի նման է Ալադինի կախարդական Ջինի-ին, բայց նա միշտ ժպտում է, նույնիսկ երբ աչքերում խոսրը հիասթափություն եմ նկատում  :Smile:  Գիտես, առաջին անգամ արթնացա ժպտալով, արևն իր փափուկ ու տաքուկ շողերով գլուխս էր շոյում, թարթիչներիս հետ խաղում էր ու խուտուտ տալիս աչքերս, ու երբ բացեցի աչքերս, առաջին անգամ չասեցի. "Էլի երկուշաբթի  :Sad: " այլ ժպտացի ու ասեցի." Երկուշաբթի  :Love: "։ Հուսով եմ էսպես միշտ կլինի, ու դրա համար կարիք չի լինի մի օրը մեկ տարի ընկալելու  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Բարև օրագիր  :Smile: 
վերածնունդի երկրորդ օրս անցավ հիանալի  :Smile:  ես մի գլուխ ժպտում եմ, խոսում կյանքի պայծառ կողմերից, ու գիտե՞ս, նույնիսկ ծերուկ Էմանուիլն է իրեն լավ զգում։ Չնայած դա երևի նախորդ օրվա կարմիր գինու հետևանքն է  :Smile:

----------


## impression

Դայուշ, դու նենց դեմք ես  :Smile:  լուրջ եմ ասում: Քիչ ա մնում տրամադրությունս բարձրանա քո էդ հորինված աշխարհի իրական կերպարներից, նենց հավես ես խորացել քո էդ աշխարհում, ինչ-որ անհասկանալի կերպարներով ես շրջապատված, այսինքն մենակ քեզ հասկանալի, կայֆա  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Դայուշ, դու նենց դեմք ես  լուրջ եմ ասում: Քիչ ա մնում տրամադրությունս բարձրանա քո էդ հորինված աշխարհի իրական կերպարներից, նենց հավես ես խորացել քո էդ աշխարհում, ինչ-որ անհասկանալի կերպարներով ես շրջապատված, այսինքն մենակ քեզ հասկանալի, կայֆա


ահա, շատ կայֆա , բայց աշխարհն իմ հորինված չի  :Smile:  ուղղակի էս մարդկանց անունները ես փոխել եմ  :Smile:  տես օրինակ ծորուկ Էմանուիլը, եթե ես նրան անունով կոչեի, բոլորը աչքները չորս կանեին, ու կսկսեին ինձ մի գլուխ հիմար հարցեր տալ, թդ ինչպես ստացվեց, բա ինչու չէր ասում ու նման բաներ, հետո "Վարդագույն տիկինը", դե նա ինքը գիտի որ իր նոր անունն էդպիսին է ու կարծես թե չի դժգոհում  :Wink:  մնացած կերպարներս էլ կամաց - կամաց կբացահայտվեն  :Smile:  Կարևորն այն է, որ ես երջանիկ եմ  :Smile:  ու թեկուզ այս տարի, լավ չանցնի նոր տարին, միևնույն է գարնանը կծաղկի մեր այգին  :Smile:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Բարև օրագիր 
> վերածնունդի երկրորդ օրս անցավ հիանալի  ես մի գլուխ ժպտում եմ, խոսում կյանքի պայծառ կողմերից, ու գիտե՞ս, նույնիսկ ծերուկ Էմանուիլն է իրեն լավ զգում։ Չնայած դա երևի նախորդ օրվա կարմիր գինու հետևանքն է


Ես էլ եմ ուզում վերածնվեմ  :Secret: 
Դա՛յ, բայց լուրջ, էտ անուները որտեղի՞ց ես հորինում, դեմք ես դեմք  :Wink:

----------


## Dayana

> Ես էլ եմ ուզում վերածնվեմ 
> Դա՛յ, բայց լուրջ, էտ անուները որտեղի՞ց ես հորինում, դեմք ես դեմք


ուղղակի դրանք բոլորը ինչ-որ օրինաչափություն ունեն  :Smile:  օրինակ քո անունը գրելիս ես քեզ կասեմ   :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

բարև օրագիր  :Smile: 
Վերածննդի 3-րդ օրս ընթացավ շատ խուճուճ։ Գիտե՞ս, երեկ քիչ էր մնում սրտնեղեի  :Blush:  բայց մի քանի րոպե տևեց։ Դե մեղավորը Լենան էր՝ հիշո՞ւմ ես նրան, ես պատմել եմ քեզ նրա մասին։ Նա լուսերես ու լայն ժպիտով այն աղջիկն է, որի հետ ծանոթացա անցյալ տարի։ Նա ինձ իր մի քանի տողերով ապտակ հասցրեց  :Sad:  բայց կարծում եմ ինքը չէր ցանկանում։ Իսկ Դրուգին հիշո՞ւմ ես, նա կարծես թե սիրահարված է Լենային  :Love:  Էնքան եմ ուզում նրանց մի օր կեսգիշերին հանդիպել, ու նույնիսկ պատկերացնում եմ, թե ինչպես են լիալուսնի տակ երգում՝ 
Луч солнца золотого 
Туч скрыла пелена. 
И между нами снова 
Вдруг выросла стена. 

Ночь пройдет, настанет утро ясное, 
Верю, счастье нас с тобой ждет. 
Ночь пройдет, пройдет пора ненастная, 
Солнце взойдет..

Հրաշալի է չէ՞։
Հա, գիտե՞ս, քիչ էր մնում մոռանայի, երեկ Մարիա Ալեկսանդորովաի հետ եմ խոսել ու նրա մի քանի կիսաքաղցր խոսքերից հասկացա, որ ես մադկային 5-րդ խմբից տեղափոխվել եմ 4-րդ։ Դա կարծես թե մեծ առաջընթաց է  :Hands Up:   :LOL:  

Դե լավ մնացած հիմարություններիս մասին ոչինչ չեմ ասում  :Wink:  
 Մինչ վաղը ՝
       Դայանուկ ...

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Луч солнца золотого 
> Туч скрыла пелена. 
> И между нами снова 
> Вдруг выросла стена.


Այդ պատը կոչնչանա անպայման  :Wink: 




> Ночь пройдет, настанет утро ясное, 
> Верю, счастье нас с тобой ждет. 
> Ночь пройдет, пройдет пора ненастная, 
> Солнце взойдет..


Արևը դեռ դուրս կգա, ա՛յ կտեսնես  :Kiss: 




> Հրաշալի է չէ՞։
> Հա, գիտե՞ս, քիչ էր մնում մոռանայի, երեկ Մարիա Ալեկսանդորովաի հետ եմ խոսել ու նրա մի քանի կիսաքաղցր խոսքերից հասկացա, որ ես մադկային 5-րդ խմբից տեղափոխվել եմ 4-րդ։ Դա կարծես թե մեծ առաջընթաց է


Կարևորն էլ լավ ավարտն էր, որը կարծում եմ կարևոր էր Դայանչուկ  :Wink:  :Kiss:

----------


## Dayana

> Այդ պատը կոչնչանա անպայման 
> Արևը դեռ դուրս կգա, ա՛յ կտեսնես 
> Կարևորն էլ լավ ավարտն էր, որը կարծում եմ կարևոր էր Դայանչուկ


 :Yes:  ուղղակի մի փոքր խնդիր կա  :Smile:  դա ոչ թե ավարտ էր, այլ սկիզբ  :Love:  հրաշալի սկիզբ  :Love:

----------


## Dayana

Բարև օրագիր  :Smile: 

հե հե Վերածննդի 4-րդ օրս անցավ ... դե գիտես  :Wink: , հիանալի  :Smile:  
Մտածում եմ ամեն օր ավելի լավն է դառնում, ես եմ Օպտիմիզմով խեղդվում թե՞  ուղղակի օրերս պրոգրեսիայով դրականանում են  :Xeloq:  երևի երկրորդը  :Wink: 
Երեկ էլի "ամենահարմար" պահին նամակ ստացա  :Blush:  արդեն գիտեմ թե ինչ է լինեու մի քանի օր հետո  :Blush:  Միայն թե չեմ ուզում չեղյալ համարել Էմանուիլի հետ մեր սպասվելիք հանդիպումը՝ երևի միակ օֆիցիալը  :Blush:  Դե լավ չշատախոսեմ ... 

Հ.Գ. Չեմ ուզում Գերմաներեն սովորել  :Sad:

----------


## Dayana

բարև օրագիր  :Smile: 

Վերածննդի 5-րդ օրը տարբեր էր նախորդներից։  Այ շուտով աշունը կգա ու փողոցում կհանդիպենք Լենային ու Արսենին ՝ միասին մտերմիկ ժպտալով քայլելիս  :Love:  Կարծում եմ, նրանք կընկերանան։ Հա մոռացա ասել, որ պատրաստվում եմ հանդիպել Վանյա Իվանովին։ Կարծում եմ նրա փոքր ու փխրուն մարմնում ապրում է Իվան ահեղի հոգին  :Smile: 

Լսիր երեկ դիմել եմ ՋԻՆ-իս ու խնդրել եմ մի փոքրիկ երազանք իրականացնել, ուզում եմ Վարդագույն Տիկնոջ ստողծագործությունների ժողովածուների համար գրախանությերում հերթ կուտակվի ու նրա մասին գրեն Նյու Յորկ Թայմզ-ում  :Love:  Իսկ նա թերահավատությամբ ժպտաց  :Sad:  
Մեկ էլ գիտե՞ս,  մտածում եմ ՝ մի օր հոգեբուժարանի փափուկ պետրին գլուխը հարվածելուց իրականության մեջ կհայտնվի քեզ այնքան ծանոթ իմ հերոսը ու հենց էդ ժամանակ կքանդվի նրա հորինած մաքուր ու պարզ աշխարհը  :Sad:

----------


## Lion

> Մութ գիշեր,
> Պատշգամք, 
> Մի հարբած աղջիկ՝ ձեռքին մի բաժակ, լի ալկոհոլով, որի անունը նա չի էլ հիշում, Խմում է դանդաղ, կարծես ճեմելով ու մթության մեջ մի երգ է երգում... 
> Ты вспоминай о прошлом иногда, не потому что пусто в настоящем ... 
> 
> Տաք սենյակ,
> Համակարգիչ, 
> Մի խելառ տղա, լուռ խաղ է խաղում ու ձանձրանում է իր տափակ խաղից և դրսում սուրող քամու ոռնոցից ...





> .......  
> 
> ...Դեռ մի տասնամյակ էլ չի անցնի, երբ հանրահայտ Էմանուիլ Գարրին կրծքավանդակում սուր ծակոց կզգա ու կոկորդը խեղդող կարոտը դեռատի օրիորդի հանդեպ կստիպի վերցնել հեռախոսն ու համարել շատ լավ ծանոթ հեռախոսահամարը ու խոսափողից այն կողմ լսելով . "Մա՜մ, քեզ ինչ-որ ձյաձյա է հարցնում" պարզ նախադասությունը կհասկանա, որ նա, ով իր կյանքը մի ակնթարթում կտար իր համար, ինքն է նոր կյանքի սկիզբ դրել։ Ու գոցե խոր ծերության հասակում ՝ իր միակ հավատարիմ բարեկամ ձռնափայտի հետ այգում նստած կհանդիպի լրիվ ճերմակած մի կնոջ, որ զարմանքից առաջ պարզած շուրթերով, լայն բացված աչքերուվ ու ժպիտով նայում է այգում չարաճճիություն անող երեխաներին և այդ ժամանակ ծերունի Էմանուիլ Գարրին կգտնի իր իրական երջանկությունը ու կարտասվի....


 Շատ ուժեղ էր: Կեցցես :Hands Up:  Այնպիսի կերպարներ ես ստեղծել... կարշես ոչնչից, որ մարդու սիրտ ես ծակում: Ապրես, մոտդ լավ է ստացվում: Ընդ որում, ըստ իս, դու ինչ-որ նոր ստեղծագորշության ոճ ես հայտնաբերել...

 Նույնիսկ անունն եմ դժվարանում ասել, բայց... կեցցես :Hands Up: 

Հ.Գ.

*...ու կոկորդը խեղդող կարոտը դեռատի օրիորդի հանդեպ կստիպի վերցնել հեռախոսն ու համարել շատ լավ ծանոթ հեռախոսահամարը...*

 Դաաա... ինչքան բան կա այս մի քանի բառի տակ...

----------


## Dayana

> Շատ ուժեղ էր: Կեցցես Այնպիսի կերպարներ ես ստեղծել... կարշես ոչնչից, որ մարդու սիրտ ես ծակում: Ապրես, մոտդ լավ է ստացվում: Ընդ որում, ըստ իս, դու ինչ-որ նոր ստեղծագորշության ոճ ես հայտնաբերել...
> 
>  Նույնիսկ անունն եմ դժվարանում ասել, բայց... կեցցես
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> 
> *...ու կոկորդը խեղդող կարոտը դեռատի օրիորդի հանդեպ կստիպի վերցնել հեռախոսն ու հավաքել շատ լավ ծանոթ հեռախոսահամարը...*
> 
>  Դաաա... ինչքան բան կա այս մի քանի բառի տակ...


Շնորհակալ եմ  :Smile:  
Էդ իմ ստողծած նոր ոճին հոգեբու=արանում ինչ-որ ինձ անհայտ դեղեր են տալիս ու կաղամբոիկ սարքում  :LOL:  բայց մինչ այդ ես դեռ կգրեմ  :Smile:  ևս մի անգամ շնորհակալ եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

բարև օրագիր

Գիտեմ որ չէիր սպասում: Էսօր առաջին անգամ չեմ ասելու, որ ամեն ինչ հիանալի էր: Ամբողջ օրը իհարկե հիանալի էր, բայց այ երեկոն ու գիշերը սարսափելի: Ինքը իմ հարազատը չի, նույնիսկ արյունակցական պակ չունենք, ու հանդիպում ենք տարվա մեջ քչ ավելի քան մեկ անգամ, բայց երբ իմացա, որ մարդը կարող է ուղղակի էլ գոյություն չունենալ ` սկսեցի լիքը լավ մարդկանց անհանգստացնել  :Sad:  Ախր մարդն իր համար նստած, օրվա իր ավարտն էր ուզում զգալ ու հայտնվեցի ես, սկսեցի իմ պրոբլեմները "փաթաթել նրա վզին" : Հետո հայտնվեց փոքրիկ երկնքից իջած հերոշտակիկն իր բարի խոսքերով... Ու էս ամենի մեջ ես մոռացա օրս գնահատել, մոռացա, որ Վանյաին հանդիպեցի, մոռացա նրա վազվզող աչուկները, ամեն ինչ մոռացա... Իսկ ՋԻՆ-ս դեռ քնկոտություն է անում  :Smile: 
Միակ բանը որ հասկացա դա այն էր, թե ինչու են ասում ` "Միթե սիրել նշանակում է տանջվել", հասկացա դրա իմաստը, մարդը սիրելուց չի տանջվում, այլ տանջվում է, երբ սիրում է մի ինքնասիրահարված հիմարի, որի համար աշխարհը սահմանափակվում է Տռավիանի իր գյուղում անցկացվելիք ՖԻՖԱ-ի առաջնությամբ  :Sad:

----------


## Lion

> Շնորհակալ եմ  
> Էդ իմ ստողծած նոր ոճին հոգեբու=արանում ինչ-որ ինձ անհայտ դեղեր են տալիս ու կաղամբոիկ սարքում  բայց մինչ այդ ես դեռ կգրեմ  ևս մի անգամ շնորհակալ եմ


 Ոճդ հիանալի է, իսկ այն պատմվածքը… Այնքան մտածելու բան է տալիս: Ապրես, շարունակիր ստեղծագործել

----------


## Dayana

> Ոճդ հիանալի է, իսկ այն պատմվածքը… Այնքան մտածելու բան է տալիս: Ապրես, շարունակիր ստեղծագործել


Ներիր, չկարողացա գլխի ընկել,թե որ պատմվածքս ի նկատի ունես  :Blush:  Իսկ ոճա, դե ոճ է էլի, ոչ մի արտառոց բան /տեսնես էս արտառոցը ճիշտ ե՞մ գրում /…

Երեկվա անհանգստությունից ու նեղվածությունից ցրվելու համար որոշեցի գնալ եկեղեցի` ժամերգություն լսելու: Եկեղեցում չգիտեմ ինչու ես միշտ վատ եմ զգում: Ասում են այնտեղ էներգիայի գեր կուտակում է լինում, դրա համար էլ բջջայինը չի աշխատում ու իմ արյան ճնշումը կատաստրոֆիկ ընկնու է: Բյաց էս անգամ դրան գումարվեց խուլ ու համր երեխան, որ տատի հետ եկել էր  :Sad:  Նա չէր կարողանում խոսել, ու բառերով արտահայտել այն, ինչ զգում է, իսկ ժեստերն ինձ համար քիչ էին  :Sad:  Ամեն առիթով, երբ նկատում էր հայացքս, որ իրեն էր ուղղված, աչքով էր անում, հետո ինձ բացատրեց, որ կարողանում է գրծել այնպես, ինչպես իմ պայուսակի բռնակներն են: Քիչ անց մենք արդեն ընկերացել էին ու նա ձեռքով ինձ գովում էր: Երբ մոմ էի վառում, եկավ մոտս ու գրպանից հանելով մի հին, մեծ ու չաշխատող հեռախոս `ցույց տվեց, որ հեռախոս ունի: Առաջարկեցի կիսվել մոմերով: Նա չհրաժարվեց, բայց մինչ վառելը նախ վազեդ դեպի տատն ու ցույց տվեց այդ: Սկզբում չհասկացա ինչու?, բայց հետո հասկացա: Նա չէր կարող շնորհակալություն հայտնել, դրա համար էլ տատին խնդրեց գալ ու շնորհակալություն հայտնել: Քիչ անց նա եկավ ու ուղղակի գրկեց ինձ: Ես մի փոքր շփոթվեցի, բայց եկեղոցում նրան բոլորը ճանաչում էին ու ինձ ասացին, որ նույնիսկ քահանաներին է գրկում  :Smile:  Հետո նա գրկեց մի ուրիշ տղայի ու ինձ ձեռքերով հասկացրեց, որ նա լավ տղա է: Երբ ժամերգությունն ավարտվեց, ես ցանկացա նրան ցտեսություն ասել : Սեղմեցի ձեռքն ու ընկերաբար ձեռքս դրեցի ուսին: Իսկ նա ինձ ժեստերով հասկացրեց, որ կուզենար տեսնել, ի՞նչ հեռախոս եմ ես օգտագործում: Տվեցի հեռախոս նրան ու նա նշանից ճանաչեց: Լավն էր՝ նա հավանեց: Ես գոհ էի: Հետո սկսեց ինչ-որ կոճակներ սեղմել ու հանդիպեց "Գեյմս" բառին: Ժպտաց ու խնդրեց խաղալ: Ես իհարկե թույլ տվեցի: Սկզբում չէր կարողանում խաղալ, քանի որ խաղն այդ անգլերեն բացատրություն ուներ: Կեսից նա գլխի ընկավ, որ ինքը սենյակում գտնվող հերոսն է ու որ եթե հետևի սլաքներին, ապա կորող է ուտել, հեռուստացույց նայել, պառկել և նույնիսկ լողանալ՝ ինչը նրան կարմրեցրեց: Քիչ հետո մոտեցավ նրա տատն ու շնորհակալություն հայտնեց, հեռախոսս ինձ վերադառձրին ու մանչուկը փորձեց շնորհակալություն ասել: Ես ոչինչ անել չէի կարող, գրկեցի նրան ու նա իր տաք շուրթերով այտս համբուրեց: Ես հասկացա ... Նա չէր կարող բառերով ասել այն, ինչ զգում էր, այդ իսկ պատճառով գրկում էր բոլորին  :Smile:  Հետո հարցրեց, արդյո՞ք վաղն էլ կգամ, ու ես դեռ չէի հասցրել ինչ-որ բան ասել, երբ նրա տատիկը բացատրեց, որ ես կգնամ տուն, կքնեմ, իսկ հաջորդ օրը նորից կգամ  :Smile:  
  Քայլում էինք կողք-կողքի, ու ամեն անգամ, երբ թեքվում էի նրա կողմը, ձեռքով էր անում: Ու մի պահ էլ նա ինձ ժեստերով հարցրեց՝ արդյո՞ք ես կարող եմ խոսել: Ես գլխով արեցի, իսկ նա բութ մատն առաջ պարզեց ու հասկացրեց, որ դա լավ է...  Հիմա հիշում եմ մանկիկին, նրա կորացած մեջքով տատին, իմ ՝ արցունքներս մի կերպ զսպող, իրար սեղմված շուրթերն ու ժպտում: Ապրես փոքրիկ, որ այդքան բարություն ունես քո մեջ …

----------


## Lion

Ինչ տխուր պատմվածք էր…  :Sad: 




> Ներիր, չկարողացա գլխի ընկել,թե որ պատմվածքս ի նկատի ունես


Ես նկատի ունեի սա

*...Դեռ մի տասնամյակ էլ չի անցնի, երբ հանրահայտ Էմանուիլ Գարրին կրծքավանդակում սուր ծակոց կզգա ու կոկորդը խեղդող կարոտը դեռատի օրիորդի հանդեպ կստիպի վերցնել հեռախոսն ու համարել շատ լավ ծանոթ հեռախոսահամարը ու խոսափողից այն կողմ լսելով . "Մա՜մ, քեզ ինչ-որ ձյաձյա է հարցնում" պարզ նախադասությունը կհասկանա, որ նա, ով իր կյանքը մի ակնթարթում կտար իր համար, ինքն է նոր կյանքի սկիզբ դրել։ Ու գոցե խոր ծերության հասակում ՝ իր միակ հավատարիմ բարեկամ ձռնափայտի հետ այգում նստած կհանդիպի լրիվ ճերմակած մի կնոջ, որ զարմանքից առաջ պարզած շուրթերով, լայն բացված աչքերուվ ու ժպիտով նայում է այգում չարաճճիություն անող երեխաներին և այդ ժամանակ ծերունի Էմանուիլ Գարրին կգտնի իր իրական երջանկությունը ու կարտասվի....*




> Իսկ ոճա, դե ոճ է էլի, ոչ մի արտառոց բան /տեսնես էս արտառոցը ճիշտ ե՞մ գրում /…


Ոճդ լավն է :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Ինչ տխուր պատմվածք էր… 
> 
> 
> 
> Ես նկատի ունեի սա
> 
> *...Դեռ մի տասնամյակ էլ չի անցնի, երբ հանրահայտ Էմանուիլ Գարրին կրծքավանդակում սուր ծակոց կզգա ու կոկորդը խեղդող կարոտը դեռատի օրիորդի հանդեպ կստիպի վերցնել հեռախոսն ու համարել շատ լավ ծանոթ հեռախոսահամարը ու խոսափողից այն կողմ լսելով . "Մա՜մ, քեզ ինչ-որ ձյաձյա է հարցնում" պարզ նախադասությունը կհասկանա, որ նա, ով իր կյանքը մի ակնթարթում կտար իր համար, ինքն է նոր կյանքի սկիզբ դրել։ Ու գոցե խոր ծերության հասակում ՝ իր միակ հավատարիմ բարեկամ ձռնափայտի հետ այգում նստած կհանդիպի լրիվ ճերմակած մի կնոջ, որ զարմանքից առաջ պարզած շուրթերով, լայն բացված աչքերուվ ու ժպիտով նայում է այգում չարաճճիություն անող երեխաներին և այդ ժամանակ ծերունի Էմանուիլ Գարրին կգտնի իր իրական երջանկությունը ու կարտասվի....*
> 
> 
> ...



Շնորհակալ եմ  :Smile:  իսկ պատմվածքն այդ էստեղ տեղադրված չէ ամբողջությամբ  :Smile:  միայն վերջին երկու տողը տեղադրեցի  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Բարև օրագիր  :Smile: 
Երեկ ոչինչ  չունեի ասելու  :Blush:  շատախոսել եմ ամբողջ օրը, Սևակին հիշել, ինքն էլ իմ պես շատ խորհրդի կարիք ուներ, բայց այդպես էլ հերթն իրեն չհասավ  :Smile:  
Բայց ոչինչ, ես ՋԻՆ ունեմ, իսկ Սևակը չուներ, դրա համար էլ պատահարի զոհ դառավ  :Smile:  իսկ ես ցանկացած ժամանակ կարող եմ զանգել ՋԻՆ-իս ու ինքը կախարդական թռչող գորգով կգա իմ ետևից։ Միասին կխոսենք՝ լիքը-լիքը ու վերջում ինձ կասի ՝ Դմբո երեխա  :Yerexa:  ու կգնա։ Կսպասեմ, երբ գնա ու հեռվից կնայեմ, հետո չեմ դիմանա ու կզանգեմ, կասեմ. "Մի տեսակ ես "  :Smile:  ինքն էլ թե ."Այ դմբո տուն գնա"  :Smile:  ու կովկասյան պարզամտությամբ կժպտամ  :Smile:  Լավ է չէ՞, երբ ՋԻՆ ունես  :Love:

----------


## Katka

> Բարև օրագիր 
> Երեկ ոչինչ  չունեի ասելու  շատախոսել եմ ամբողջ օրը, Սևակին հիշել, ինքն էլ իմ պես շատ խորհրդի կարիք ուներ, բայց այդպես էլ հերթն իրեն չհասավ  
> Բայց ոչինչ, ես ՋԻՆ ունեմ, իսկ Սևակը չուներ, դրա համար էլ պատահարի զոհ դառավ  իսկ ես ցանկացած ժամանակ կարող եմ զանգել ՋԻՆ-իս ու ինքը կախարդական թռչող գորգով կգա իմ ետևից։ Միասին կխոսենք՝ լիքը-լիքը ու վերջում ինձ կասի ՝ Դմբո երեխա  ու կգնա։ Կսպասեմ, երբ գնա ու հեռվից կնայեմ, հետո չեմ դիմանա ու կզանգեմ, կասեմ. "Մի տեսակ ես "  ինքն էլ թե ."Այ դմբո տուն գնա"  ու կովկասյան պարզամտությամբ կժպտամ  Լավ է չէ՞, երբ ՋԻՆ ունես


Շատ լավ է, քեզ ապահով ես զգում, էհ, սերը կյանք է ,, սե լյա վի :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

> Շատ լավ է, քեզ ապահով ես զգում, էհ, սերը կյանք է ,, սե լյա վի


ուհուս, բայց ՋԻՆ-ս ուրիշ հարց է  :Blush:  ինքը բացառիկ դեպք է, ու էն քո իմացած սովորական Սեր ասվածից շատ հեռու  :Smile:

----------


## Katka

> ուհուս, բայց ՋԻՆ-ս ուրիշ հարց է  ինքը բացառիկ դեպք է, ու էն քո իմացած սովորական Սեր ասվածից շատ հեռու


Շատ լավ է, իսկ ինձ կօգնի քո Ջինը??? :Smile:  Ուզում եմ , որ էն միակը, որ հիմա երկմտում է, թե ես ով եմ, չկասկածի ու շարունակի սիրել :Wink:

----------


## Dayana

> Շատ լավ է, իսկ ինձ կօգնի քո Ջինը??? Ուզում եմ , որ էն միակը, որ հիմա երկմտում է, թե ես ով եմ, չկասկածի ու շարունակի սիրել


Նախ ՋԻՆ-ը միայն իմն է  :Tongue:  և երկրորդ, նա սիրային հարցերով չի զբաղվում, դրանով զբաղվում է նրա դվայուռոդնի քույրը ՝ փերին  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Զրուցարանում՝ մնացածը։

----------


## impression

> ուհուս, բայց ՋԻՆ-ս ուրիշ հարց է  ինքը բացառիկ դեպք է, ու էն քո իմացած սովորական Սեր ասվածից շատ հեռու


ջինդ անբաշարի մեկն ա...  :Sad: 
էն որ մի տենց անեկդոտ կա է, որ մեկի պայթած ավտոն խփում մի շքեղ մեքենայի հերն անիծում ա, պայթածի վարորդն ասում ա՝ "ընդունում եմ մեղքս, բայց մինչև էս հարցերի կարգավորմանն անցնելը, արի մի բաժակ սուրճ խմենք, հետո տեսնենք ինչ ենք անում", մյուս վարորդն ասում է՝ լավ: Սա գրծանից մի լամպ է հանում, շփում, ջինը դուրս է գալիս, տեղն ու տեղը մի հատ հայավարի "կոֆեի սեղան" գցում, էլի չքվում իր լամպի խորքերը: Տուժողն ասում է. "ախպեր ջան, արի էս լամպդ տուր ինձ, էլ մեր մեջ պարքտ ու պահանջ չի մնա": Էդպես էլ անում են: Սա լամպը գրկած հասնում է տուն, շփում, ջինը դուրս է գալիս, սա թե՝ ինձ մի հատ վերջին վիպուսկի մերսեդես: Ջինը ամոթից գլուխը կախում է, թե՝ չկպավ, շեֆ, ես կոֆե դնող ջին եմ ախր...  :Sad: 

հիմա քո ջինն ա, եղունգ ունենար իր սեփական գլուխը կքորեր, ես դրա ինչն ասեմ...

----------


## Katka

> Նախ ՋԻՆ-ը միայն իմն է  և երկրորդ, նա սիրային հարցերով չի զբաղվում, դրանով զբաղվում է նրա դվայուռոդնի քույրը ՝ փերին


Դե ամեն դեպքում շնորհակալ եմ, ինչ արած փերիներն ինձ լքել են :Sad:

----------


## Dayana

> ջինդ անբաշարի մեկն ա... 
> էն որ մի տենց անեկդոտ կա է, որ մեկի պայթած ավտոն խփում մի շքեղ մեքենայի հերն անիծում ա, պայթածի վարորդն ասում ա՝ "ընդունում եմ մեղքս, բայց մինչև էս հարցերի կարգավորմանն անցնելը, արի մի բաժակ սուրճ խմենք, հետո տեսնենք ինչ ենք անում", մյուս վարորդն ասում է՝ լավ: Սա գրծանից մի լամպ է հանում, շփում, ջինը դուրս է գալիս, տեղն ու տեղը մի հատ հայավարի "կոֆեի սեղան" գցում, էլի չքվում իր լամպի խորքերը: Տուժողն ասում է. "ախպեր ջան, արի էս լամպդ տուր ինձ, էլ մեր մեջ պարքտ ու պահանջ չի մնա": Էդպես էլ անում են: Սա լամպը գրկած հասնում է տուն, շփում, ջինը դուրս է գալիս, սա թե՝ ինձ մի հատ վերջին վիպուսկի մերսեդես: Ջինը ամոթից գլուխը կախում է, թե՝ չկպավ, շեֆ, ես կոֆե դնող ջին եմ ախր... 
> 
> հիմա քո ջինն ա, եղունգ ունենար իր սեփական գլուխը կքորեր, ես դրա ինչն ասեմ...


Լիլ նախ իմ ՋԻՆ-ը մեծատառովա գրվում  :Wink:  հետո էլ ինքը ուրիշ ՋԻՆ-ա  :Love:  Տատրիս կասեր ՝ Անտեր անեմ էն ՋԻՆ-ին, որ պիտի շքեղ մեքենա, փող ու չգիտեմ ինչ նվիրի  :Wink:  ինձ էն Դմբո երեխենա պետք ու էլի լիքը լավ-լավ բաներ, որ մենակ ինքը կարա ասի ու անի  :Smile:  Մենակ ինքը կարա ինձ ՍՄՍ գրի ու ասի ՝ տեսնես ինձ կարոտեղ կա՞  :Love:  ու ես էս սմայլի պես սրտիկներով պատվեմ։ Մենակ իրան կարամ զանգեմ կամ գրեմ ու ասեմ, որ ... չէ լավ չեմ ասի, էդ մենակ իրան եմ ասում  :Love:  բա՞  :Blush:

----------


## Lion

> Շնորհակալ եմ  իսկ պատմվածքն այդ էստեղ տեղադրված չէ ամբողջությամբ  միայն վերջին երկու տողը տեղադրեցի


 Իսկ գուցե լրիվ պատմվածքը դնես?? Սիրահարված ես... :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Իսկ գուցե լրիվ պատմվածքը դնես?? Սիրահարված ես...


Ամբողջությամբ տեղադրել չեմ ուզում  :Smile:

----------


## Lion

Քո իրավունքն է... :Sad:

----------


## Dayana

բարև օրագիր  :Smile: 
էլի եկել եմ։ Հա դե ինձ չես կարող քշել  :Smile:   էստեղ եմ, հենց կողքիդ  :Smile:  Ու ոչ միայն քո, այլ բոլորի։ Չէ այդ բոլորը իմ վիրտուալ ու ռեալ ընկերները չեն, ու ոչ էլ էս բաց կապույտ ֆոնով էջը, որի պատճառով ընտանիքին ադամները երեսս չեն տեսնում։ Ուղղակի մեկ-մեկ գժվելու չափ հավասարակշռությունից դուրս եմ գալիս ու ուզում եմ վիրտուալ ասվածի վերջը տալ  :Blush:  բայց դե եթե այն ինչ փնտրում ես ռեալում, կարող ես գտնել միայն վիրտուալում, ապա ...  :Sad: 
Էսօրս կամ երեկս, չգիտեմ էլ թե որ մեկն ասեմ, ոչնչով չէր տարբերվում նախորդներից ուղղակի էսօր մոտս վախի ՝ կորցնելու վախի ուժեղ զգացողություն կա։ Հենց մտածում եմ գնալու եմ դուրս, հեռու  :Sad:  մենակ եմ թողնելու ծերուկ Էմանուիլին, "մարմնովս միլիոնավոր բլոջիկներ են սկսում վազվզել"  :Sad:  Իսկ եթե ինքը չդիմանա ու մի հիմարություն անի։ Ու էդ հիմարությունից էլ ես վախենում եմ ...

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> բարև օրագիր 
> էլի եկել եմ։ Հա դե ինձ չես կարող քշել   էստեղ եմ, հենց կողքիդ  Ու ոչ միայն քո, այլ բոլորի։ Չէ այդ բոլորը իմ վիրտուալ ու ռեալ ընկերները չեն, ու ոչ էլ էս բաց կապույտ ֆոնով էջը, որի պատճառով ընտանիքին ադամները երեսս չեն տեսնում։ Ուղղակի մեկ-մեկ գժվելու չափ հավասարակշռությունից դուրս եմ գալիս ու ուզում եմ վիրտուալ ասվածի վերջը տալ  բայց դե եթե այն ինչ փնտրում ես ռեալում, կարող ես գտնել միայն վիրտուալում, ապա ... 
> Էսօրս կամ երեկս, չգիտեմ էլ թե որ մեկն ասեմ, ոչնչով չէր տարբերվում նախորդներից ուղղակի էսօր մոտս վախի ՝ կորցնելու վախի ուժեղ զգացողություն կա։ Հենց մտածում եմ գնալու եմ դուրս, հեռու  մենակ եմ թողնելու ծերուկ Էմանուիլին, "մարմնովս միլիոնավոր բլոջիկներ են սկսում վազվզել"  Իսկ եթե ինքը չդիմանա ու մի հիմարություն անի։ Ու էդ հիմարությունից էլ ես վախենում եմ ...


Մի վախեցիր քույրիկ  :Wink:  :Kiss: 
 Իհա՛րկե, պահեր են գալիս, որ նոստալժին հյուր է գալիս, ամեն ինչ մելոնքոլիկ է  դառնում  :Sad: , կարծում եմ դա աշնան հետ է կապված, չէ՞ որ աշունն է մեզ հյուր եկել, իսկ դու գիտես աշնան խոսքերը, նրա տրամադրությունը...   Ինչպես նկարագրել է Տերյանը՝

Աշուն է, անձրև... Ստվերներն անձև
Դողում են դանդաղ... Պաղ, միապաղաղ
                                     Անձրև՜ ու անձրև ...
Սիրտըս տանջում Է ինչ-որ անուրախ
                                     Անհանգստություն...
Սպասիր, լսիր, ես չեմ կամենում
Անցած լույսերից, անցած հույզերից
                                     Տառապել կրկին. 
Նայիր, ա՜խ, նայիր, ցավում է նորից
                                     Իմ հիվանդ հոգին...

Անձրև է, աշուն... Ինչո՞ւ ես հիշում,
Հեռացած ընկեր, մոռացած ընկեր,
                                     Ւնչո՞ւ ես հիշում.

Դու այնտեղ էիր, այն աղմկահեր
                                     Կյանքի մշուշում...
Դու կյա՛նքն ես տեսել, դու կյա՛նքն ես հիշում —
Ոսկե տեսիլնե՜ր, անուրջների լո՜ւյս...
                                     Ես ցուրտ մշուշում.
Իմ հոգու համար չկա արշալույս —
                                     Անձրև՜ է, աշո՜ւն...
Բայց կանցնի, դա՛ էլ կանցնի, և գարնանը կրկին կծաղկի քո այգին  :Kiss: , կլցվի սիրով  :Love: , ուրախությամբ, ժպիտով... :Kiss:  
Մի՛ թող, որ աշնան այդ տրամադրությունը վրա հասնի, չէ՞ որ դու ավելի ուժեղ ես  :Wink:

----------


## Lion

> Հենց մտածում եմ գնալու եմ դուրս, հեռու  մենակ եմ թողնելու ծերուկ Էմանուիլին, "մարմնովս միլիոնավոր բլոջիկներ են սկսում վազվզել"  Իսկ եթե ինքը չդիմանա ու մի հիմարություն անի։ Ու էդ հիմարությունից էլ ես վախենում եմ ...


 Կարելի է կարծել խոսքը ոչ անհայտ Էմանուիլ Գարրիի մասին է? :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Կարելի է կարծել խոսքը ոչ անհայտ Էմանուիլ Գարրիի մասին է?


ահա  :Smile:  հենց ինքն է որ կա  :Wink:

----------


## Dayana

բարլուս օրագիր կոչված վիրտուալ էջ։ Քեզ ասել եմ, որ մի օր քեզ էլ եմ ուղարկելու էն իրական օրագրիս կողքը, այսինքն՝ 2-րդ հարկի  հյուրասենյակի այսպես ասաված սուրճի սեղանի ներքքեվի մասում  :Tongue:  ու էլ մոտդ չեմ գա։ Ու գիտես ինչու՞, որովհետեև հոգնել եմ քեզ ստոր չփելուց, որի արդյունքում տուժում եմ մենակ ես  :Angry2:  Դու տափակ, անկապ ու աննպատակ զբաղմունք ես  :Tongue:  Էսօր ասելու եմ ինչ մտածում եմ, ու եթե շատ ես ուզում կարող ես գնալ սրճարան, վերցնել քեզ համար էդքան հաճելի գարեջուրը, վառել ծխախոտն ու հիմար կարմրած աչքերդ ավելի կարմրացնել  :Smile:  Ինձ լրիվ մեկա  :Smile:  Ես էսօր չեմ խաղա քեզ ծանոթ պուպուշ աղջնակի դերը, հոգնել եմ։ Հոգնել եմ էս դերից։ Հախվերդյանը լավա ասում չէ՞ . "Ես շպրտում եմ ձեզ իմ դերն ու հեռանում ես էս կյանքից"  :Love:  Լավնա էդ մարդը։ Ինքը էս ամեն ինչը շատ վղուցա զգացել։ Հիմա երևի ալկոհոլի ծիծը ձեռքին նստածա, կիթառի լարերնա շոյում  :Love:  Էհ... ես էդպես էլ նվագել չսովորեցի, իսկ դու ուզում ես որ ես միշտ ժպտամ։ Չնայած ինձ պիտի Գինեսի գրքում գրեն  :Smile:  աշխարհի միակ մարդն եմ, ով էդքան շատ ժպտացել է այն ժամանակ, երբ տզզոցը քցելու համար կյանքը կտար  :Smile:  Ժպտացել է , երբ ուզում է ձեռքն ընկած իրը շպրտել դիմացի երկերեսանի, երեսպաշտ / էլի մի քանի հատ վատ-վատ բառեր/ մարդկանց երեսներին։ Հա մեկ էլ հաճույքով էսօր քեզ գրողի ծոցը կուղարկեի, եթե միայն չլինեին հաջորդ բոլոր օրերը, որոնց ընթացքում քեզանից բացի ուրիշ ոչ մեկի տխմար դեմքը ուզել չեմ ցանկանա, բացառությամբ միայն ՋԻՆ-իս  :Love:  և գուցե դեռ ամեն ինչ կորած չի, քանի որ դեռ կան մեկ-երկու *մ*արդիկ, ում տեսնել եմ ուզում, կարոտում եմ ու էլի նման բաներ  :Smile: 
  Լավ շատ չդեպրեսվես  :Wink:  դեռ հետ կգամ, գուցե նույնիսկ ներողություն խնդրեմ  :Smile: 
Հ.Գ. եթե հանկարծ ծերուկ Էմանուիլին հանդիպես, ասա որ ինքը հիմարա, բայց մեկա իրան բոլորից շատ եմ կարոտում  :Sad:

----------


## Lion

> ահա  հենց ինքն է որ կա


Բախտը բերել է այդ մարդու... Գոնե պատմվածքը պատմվածք էլ մնա :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Բախտը բերել է այդ մարդու... Գոնե պատմվածքը պատմվածք էլ մնա


չեմ կարծում թե  :Wink:  համ էլ պատմվածքը լավը չի  :Sad:  ճիշտ ես, թող ուղղակի պատմվածք մնա, ոչ իրական  :Blush:

----------


## Lion

> չեմ կարծում թե  համ էլ պատմվածքը լավը չի  ճիշտ ես, թող ուղղակի պատմվածք մնա, ոչ իրական


 Եսիմ... Բայց ես հակառակն էի ցանկացել: Որ պատմվածքը պատմվածք մնա... իսկ Էմանուել Գարին երբեք սրտի ծակոց չզգա քեզ հայտնի պատճառով, քանի որ իր սիրելի օրիորդը/կինը արդեն և ընդմիշտ իր կողքին կլինի :Wink:

----------


## Dayana

> Եսիմ... Բայց ես հակառակն էի ցանկացել: Որ պատմվածքը պատմվածք մնա... իսկ Էմանուել Գարին երբեք սրտի ծակոց չզգա քեզ հայտնի պատճառով, քանի որ իր սիրելի օրիորդը/կինը արդեն և ընդմիշտ իր կողքին կլինի


մենք կարծես երկուսս էլ նույնն ենք ուզում  :Smile:  ապրես Լիոն  :Smile:  քեզ չգիտմե, բայց դու երևի միակ մարդն ես ակումբում, ով ինձ կարդումա  :Smile:  շնորհակալ եմ  :Smile:

----------


## impression

> մենք կարծես երկուսս էլ նույնն ենք ուզում  ապրես Լիոն  քեզ չգիտմե, բայց դու երևի միակ մարդն ես ակումբում, ով ինձ կարդումա  շնորհակալ եմ


ես էլ եմ կարդում  :Angry2:

----------


## Երկնային

> մենք կարծես երկուսս էլ նույնն ենք ուզում  ապրես Լիոն  քեզ չգիտմե, բայց դու երևի միակ մարդն ես ակումբում, ով ինձ կարդումա  շնորհակալ եմ


_չեմ ուզում քեզ հիասթափացնել, բայց պետք ա ասեմ… միակը չի…_

----------


## Dayana

> ես էլ եմ կարդում


Լիլ դե դու իմ ձեռը կրակն ես ընկել  :Sad:  որ չես կարդում զզվացնում եմ  :Blush:

----------


## impression

> Լիլ դե դու իմ ձեռը կրակն ես ընկել  որ չես կարդում զզվացնում եմ


օֆֆտոպում  ես իմ ներվերի վրա  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> _չեմ ուզում քեզ հիասթափացնել, բայց պետք ա ասեմ… միակը չի…_


վայ  :Love:

----------


## Lion

> մենք կարծես երկուսս էլ նույնն ենք ուզում  ապրես Լիոն  քեզ չգիտմե, բայց դու երևի միակ մարդն ես ակումբում, ով ինձ կարդումա  շնորհակալ եմ


Չարժե - որովհետև լավ ես գրում :Hands Up:

----------


## comet

> բարլուս օրագիր կոչված վիրտուալ էջ։ Քեզ ասել եմ, որ մի օր քեզ էլ եմ ուղարկելու էն իրական օրագրիս կողքը, այսինքն՝ 2-րդ հարկի  հյուրասենյակի այսպես ասաված սուրճի սեղանի ներքքեվի մասում  ու էլ մոտդ չեմ գա։ Ու գիտես ինչու՞, որովհետեև հոգնել եմ քեզ ստոր չփելուց, որի արդյունքում տուժում եմ մենակ ես  Դու տափակ, անկապ ու աննպատակ զբաղմունք ես  Էսօր ասելու եմ ինչ մտածում եմ, ու եթե շատ ես ուզում կարող ես գնալ սրճարան, վերցնել քեզ համար էդքան հաճելի գարեջուրը, վառել ծխախոտն ու հիմար կարմրած աչքերդ ավելի կարմրացնել  Ինձ լրիվ մեկա  Ես էսօր չեմ խաղա քեզ ծանոթ պուպուշ աղջնակի դերը, հոգնել եմ։ Հոգնել եմ էս դերից։ Հախվերդյանը լավա ասում չէ՞ . "Ես շպրտում եմ ձեզ իմ դերն ու հեռանում ես էս կյանքից"  Լավնա էդ մարդը։ Ինքը էս ամեն ինչը շատ վղուցա զգացել։ Հիմա երևի ալկոհոլի ծիծը ձեռքին նստածա, կիթառի լարերնա շոյում  Էհ... ես էդպես էլ նվագել չսովորեցի, իսկ դու ուզում ես որ ես միշտ ժպտամ։ Չնայած ինձ պիտի Գինեսի գրքում գրեն  աշխարհի միակ մարդն եմ, ով էդքան շատ ժպտացել է այն ժամանակ, երբ տզզոցը քցելու համար կյանքը կտար  Ժպտացել է , երբ ուզում է ձեռքն ընկած իրը շպրտել դիմացի երկերեսանի, երեսպաշտ / էլի մի քանի հատ վատ-վատ բառեր/ մարդկանց երեսներին։ Հա մեկ էլ հաճույքով էսօր քեզ գրողի ծոցը կուղարկեի, եթե միայն չլինեին հաջորդ բոլոր օրերը, որոնց ընթացքում քեզանից բացի ուրիշ ոչ մեկի տխմար դեմքը ուզել չեմ ցանկանա, բացառությամբ միայն ՋԻՆ-իս  և գուցե դեռ ամեն ինչ կորած չի, քանի որ դեռ կան մեկ-երկու *մ*արդիկ, ում տեսնել եմ ուզում, կարոտում եմ ու էլի նման բաներ 
>   Լավ շատ չդեպրեսվես  դեռ հետ կգամ, գուցե նույնիսկ ներողություն խնդրեմ 
> Հ.Գ. եթե հանկարծ ծերուկ Էմանուիլին հանդիպես, ասա որ ինքը հիմարա, բայց մեկա իրան բոլորից շատ եմ կարոտում


Ինչի էսքան տխուր?  Դայանա ջան էնքան եմ սիրում քո անկեղծությունը: Հազիվ եմ ինձ զսպում, որ մի օրագիր էլ ես չբացեմ: Դեռ մանկուց օրագիր էի պահում: Ավարտական դասարաններում, երբ ծանրաբեռնված էի, իրեն դավաճանեցի :Wink:  Առաջին կուրսում  սիրահարվեցի ու ու գլխիկոր հետ վերադարձա իր մոտ` ներողություն խնդրելու: Հիմա նորից 2-րդ անգամ եմ իրեն դավաճանել: Դեռ լավ է, քո օրագիրը հյուրասենյակում է, իմը մեր կլադովկայի մի մութ անկյունում է: Երևի կարոտում է :Sad:  Չգիտեմ: Բայց մեկ-մեկ էնքան եմ ունենում կարիքը:  :Blush:

----------


## Lion

> Հ.Գ. եթե հանկարծ ծերուկ Էմանուիլին հանդիպես, ասա որ ինքը հիմարա, բայց մեկա իրան բոլորից շատ եմ կարոտում


 Չէէէէ... երևումա մի օր պիտի վիզ դնեմ, իսկականից փորձեմ տեսնել, թե ով է վերջը այդ Էմանուելը, որի այս լավ աղջիկը այսքան կարոտում է..

----------


## Katka

> Չէէէէ... երևումա մի օր պիտի վիզ դնեմ, իսկականից փորձեմ տեսնել, թե ով է վերջը այդ Էմանուելը, որի այս լավ աղջիկը այսքան կարոտում է..


ՈՒզում ես բացեմ գաղտնիք???

----------


## Dayana

> Ինչի էսքան տխուր?  Դայանա ջան էնքան եմ սիրում քո անկեղծությունը: Հազիվ եմ ինձ զսպում, որ մի օրագիր էլ ես չբացեմ: Դեռ մանկուց օրագիր էի պահում: Ավարտական դասարաններում, երբ ծանրաբեռնված էի, իրեն դավաճանեցի Առաջին կուրսում  սիրահարվեցի ու ու գլխիկոր հետ վերադարձա իր մոտ` ներողություն խնդրելու: Հիմա նորից 2-րդ անգամ եմ իրեն դավաճանել: Դեռ լավ է, քո օրագիրը հյուրասենյակում է, իմը մեր կլադովկայի մի մութ անկյունում է: Երևի կարոտում է Չգիտեմ: Բայց մեկ-մեկ էնքան եմ ունենում կարիքը:


 չէ իրեն չի կարելի երկար ժամանակով լքել։ Այ ես մյուս շաբաթ իրան լրիվ կգերբեռնեմ  :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> ՈՒզում ես բացեմ գաղտնիք???


դավայ  :Wink:  բայց խնդրում եմ Զրուցարանում  :Blush:

----------


## Katka

> չէ իրեն չի կարելի երկար ժամանակով լքել։ Այ ես մյուս շաբաթ իրան լրիվ կգերբեռնեմ 
> 
> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
> 
> 
> դավայ  բայց խնդրում եմ Զրուցարանում


Գամ զրուցարան, եկա :LOL:

----------


## Lion

> ՈՒզում ես բացեմ գաղտնիք???


Իհարկե, բայց լիչկում :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

էլի խաբվեցի  :Sad: 
Ամեն անգամ նույն մարդն ինձ խաբում է, նույն սուտն ասում, այսնքն էդ էնքան էլ սուտ չի, քանի որ ինքն էլ է հավատում դրան։ Ես տրամադրվում եմ դրան, տրամս գցում ու գնում քնելու։ Առավոտյան արթնանում եմ ու հասկանում որ էդ սուտ էր։ Ախր ես ասում էի, ինքնախաբեությամբ ես զբաղված, իսկ ինքը ՝չէ, համոզում էր, որ սա վերջնական է։ Էհ... Էլ չեմ հավատալու, էլ զարյադչնիկ չեմ աշխատելու իմ լավագույն էներգետիկ վամպիրի համար  :Sad:  Ամեն անգամ գալիսա, ասում էն ինչ մտածում ու զգումա, կամ նույնիսկ չի ասում, ես եմ հասկանում  :Sad:  հետ թողնում գնումա։ Իսկ ես մնում եմ կոտրած տաշտակի առաջ  :Sad:  

Վերջ, էլ ոչ մի խղճահարություն, ոչ մի հասկանալ։ Ապրել միայն ի բարօրություն սեփական կաշվի  :Sad:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Դա՛յ,  էտ մարդը ինչա՞ ուզում քեզանից, իյա՜  :Aggressive: 




> Ապրել միայն ի բարօրություն սեփական կաշվի


Դե ժպտա   :Jpit:

----------


## Dayana

> Դա՛յ,  էտ մարդը ինչա՞ ուզում քեզանից, իյա՜ 
> 
> Դե ժպտա


Իդ ես հարմար եմ էլի, գալիս կողքիս դեպրեսվում են, իրենց բոլոր բացասական էներգիաները տլիաս, ունցած-չունեցած դրակններս վերցնում գնում… Ու ինձ ինչ է մնում, ժպտալ  :Smile:

----------


## Երկնային

> Իդ ես հարմար եմ էլի, գալիս կողքիս դեպրեսվում են, իրենց բոլոր բացասական էներգիաները տլիաս, ունցած-չունեցած դրակններս վերցնում գնում… Ու ինձ ինչ է մնում, ժպտալ


_Դայ ջան, մուՅս անգամ, որ գան էներգիադ տանելու, զանգի, գամ էներգիայովս կիսվեմ հետդ… 
համ էլ ես սիրում եմ ժպիտդ, ճարահատյալ պետքա ժպտաս…_

----------


## Dayana

բարև օրագիր
մի երգ եմ հիշել… Աշխարհը ման եմ եկել, էլի մոտդ եմ եկել  :Sulel:  :IMG Smile:  Ռաբիզ երգա չէ՞, համ էլ ոչ մի տեղ էլ ման չեմ եկել, տանը նստած եմ եղել, բայց չէի գալիս  :Tongue:  ու լավ էի անում :
հա մոռացա էլ ինչի եմ եկել : Լավ դե որ մոռացել եմ, ավելի լավ է երգ լսեմ  :Smile:  առավել ևս, երբ էս Ֆեռնանդեզը կարգին սիմպատիչնի տիպա  :Wink:  դրան էլ գումարում ենք ձայնը  :Smile:  չէ լավ էլ հաջողված է  :Smile:  իսկ ես գնամ … 
Հ.Գ. Մի հոգավորի դեմքը տեսել ե՞ս  :LOL:  ոնց որ տաղթից ընկած անբախտ լինի  :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

բարև օրագիր:
Հե հե, էսօր վերջին անգամ Հայաստանից գրեմ  :Blush:  Կկարոտես հա  :Angry2:  թե չէ  :Aggressive: 
Հա, միշտ մոռանում եմ հարցնեմ, դու սեռ ունե՞ս  :Xeloq:  ասենք օրագիրները լինում ե՞ն աղջիկ կամ տղա  :Xeloq:  ու եթե այո հիմա դու աղջիկ ես թե՞ տղա: Իսկ եթե ոչ  :Shok:  փաստորեն դու գիտությանն անհայտ տեսակ ես  :LOL:  
Լավ արի քեզ երեկվա քաջագործություններս պատմեմ: Ույեմս  :LOL:  երեկ առաջին անգամ երեկոյան մինչև ուշ մենակ եմ տանը մնացել  :LOL:  Բոլոր դռները փակել էի  :LOL:  բոլոր լույսերը վառել  :LOL:  ու իբր չեմ վախում էլի, իմ համար տանը ֆռֆռում եմ  :LOL:  մեկ էլ ականջներս ձայներ են լսում  :LOL:  ես վերևում, համոզված եմ, որ ներքևում մարդ կա  :LOL:  ու հենց տանեցիներն եկան, շուտ բոլոր լույսերն անջատեցի, իբր թե  ես չեմ եղել  :LOL:  այ տենց բաներ  :Tongue:  դե լավ գնացի, լավ մնա  :Wink:  մյուս անգամ կպարզես ինչ սեռի ես ու անունդ ինչ է, թե չէ էլի մի "ալֆռանգի" անուն կվորոշեմ  :LOL:

----------


## Lion

Վատ չի :Smile:  Կարողանում ես կերպար ստեղծել :Hands Up:

----------


## Dayana

Բարև  :Smile:  էդպես էլ անուն ու սեռ չորոշեցինք քեզ համար չէ՞  :Smile:  Նյուտիկի օրագիրն էի կարդում  :Blush:  դե հա, հետաքրքրասեր եմ , կարդացի, ու հասկացա մի բան, քեզ անուն պետք չի, դու ուղղակի օրագիր ես  :Smile:  լավ է չէ՞  :Smile:  Լսիր օրագիր, վերջերս լրիվ ձեռքից գնում եմ, ոչ գրում եմ, ոչ նորմալ կարդում, ու ամենավատն էան, որ սկսել եմ ֆուտբոլ նայել  :Shok:  ու չեմ ձանձրաում  :Shok:   էհ... իսկապես ձեռքից գնում եմ, իսկ ՋԻՆ-ս սանրվածքը փոխել է...  :Sad:

----------


## Dayana

բարև պստո  :Smile: 
Զանգեցի մամանիկի հետ խոսեցի  :Love:  կարոտել եմ  :Love:  բոլորին կարոտել եմ, բայց նենց կուզեի էլ հետ չգալ  :Sad:  ստեղ լավա, զգոմ ես ինչ լավա տանը լինելը, իսկ էդտեղ չէ, էստեղ ար=եքային համակարգդ լիվ փոխվումա  :Blush:  ուզում եմ մնամ ու մի կարգին կարոտեմ, որ ասենք տարին մեկ գաս, տեսնես բոլորին, լրիվ ուրիշ աչքով նայես  :Love:  էհ…

Իսկ իրականում՝ երբ դու մենակ ես ու կյանքդ դատարկա, կարող ես գնալ  փողոցով ներքև ու ուղղակի երա=շտություն լսել հենց տռաֆիկի մեջտեղում  :Love:  այնպս որ, գնա քաղաքով ցած ու =պտա , ամեն ինչ քեզ է սպասում  :Smile:

----------


## impression

> բարև պստո 
> Զանգեցի մամանիկի հետ խոսեցի  կարոտել եմ  բոլորին կարոտել եմ, բայց նենց կուզեի էլ հետ չգալ  ստեղ լավա, զգոմ ես ինչ լավա տանը լինելը, իսկ էդտեղ չէ, էստեղ ար=եքային համակարգդ լիվ փոխվումա  ուզում եմ մնամ ու մի կարգին կարոտեմ, որ ասենք տարին մեկ գաս, տեսնես բոլորին, լրիվ ուրիշ աչքով նայես  էհ…
> 
> *Իսկ իրականում՝ երբ դու մենակ ես ու կյանքդ դատարկա, կարող ես գնալ  փողոցով ներքև ու ուղղակի երաժշտություն լսել հենց տռաֆիկի մեջտեղում  այնպես որ, գնա քաղաքով ցած ու ժպտա , ամեն ինչ քեզ է սպասում*


ՀԵնց էսպես էլ ապրում եմ, բայց չէի ասի, թե կյանքս դատարկ է:  :Wink:

----------


## Dayana

> ՀԵնց էսպես էլ ապրում եմ, բայց չէի ասի, թե կյանքս դատարկ է:


Լիլ էդ երգ էր  :Blush:  լսում եմ ու մի տեսակ լավ եմ զգում  :Blush:  իսկ իրականում կարոտը արդեն բռնելա կոկորդս, որ էս նկարդ տեսնում եմ կարոտից մեռնում եմ, լացս գալիսա  :Sad:

----------


## Երկնային

> Լիլ էդ երգ էր  լսում եմ ու մի տեսակ լավ եմ զգում  իսկ իրականում կարոտը արդեն բռնելա կոկորդս, որ էս նկարդ տեսնում եմ կարոտից մեռնում եմ, լացս գալիսա


_վույ ազիզ ջան, մի թող էդ «խոզերն»  ու «զանուդաները» տխուր տեսնեն քեզ…_

----------


## Գալաթեա

Դայուշս...մի տխրի, բալես: Պաչում եմ  :Blush:

----------


## Dayana

> _վույ ազիզ ջան, մի թող էդ «խոզերն»  ու «զանուդաները» տխուր տեսնեն քեզ…_


Ուրեմն ամեն անգամ երբ էս հիմարներն իրար հանդիպում են, նաև մեզ ասում են Հայ, դե ես էլ ասում հայ-հայ , հայ եմ, բա  ի՞նչ եմ  :LOL:  մեկ էլ սրանք միմիկա չունեն, ի նկատի ունեմ բնական միմիկա, իրանց մոտ էդ լրիվ արհեստականա  :Sad:  եթե ուզում են ասենք արտահայտեն իրենց զայրույթը, լեզուները դուրս են գցում, իսկ եթե ասենք ուզում են ասեն, որ չգիտեն ՝ ապուշի պես թևերն են թափ տալիս, էլի լեզուները դուրս գցում ասում բռռռ  :LOL:  իսկ երբ ուզում են ուրախություն արտահայտել, ապուշի պես սկսում են կչկչալ,  :Hands Up:  այ սենց անել ու վերջում կառոննին  :LOL:  լեզուները դուրս գցել  :LOL:  մի խոսքով, էստեղ մարդիկ լեզուները բերաններում պահելու խնդիր ունեն  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Janita Hero

> Ուրեմն ամեն անգամ երբ էս հիմարներն իրար հանդիպում են, նաև մեզ ասում են Հայ, դե ես էլ ասում հայ-հայ , հայ եմ, բա  ի՞նչ եմ  մեկ էլ սրանք միմիկա չունեն, ի նկատի ունեմ բնական միմիկա, իրանց մոտ էդ լրիվ արհեստականա  եթե ուզում են ասենք արտահայտեն իրենց զայրույթը, լեզուները դուրս են գցում, իսկ եթե ասենք ուզում են ասեն, որ չգիտեն ՝ ապուշի պես թևերն են թափ տալիս, էլի լեզուները դուրս գցում ասում բռռռ  իսկ երբ ուզում են ուրախություն արտահայտել, ապուշի պես սկսում են կչկչալ,  այ սենց անել ու վերջում կառոննին  լեզուները դուրս գցել  մի խոսքով, էստեղ մարդիկ լեզուները բերաններում պահելու խնդիր ունեն


 :Tongue:  այ սենց էլի
Դայ բայց վերջն են իրանք :LOL:  :LOL: 
տենաս թաղման ժամանակ էլ են նման վարք ցուցաբերում :Think:

----------


## Lion

Ես էլ ե, տենց մի բան նկատել դրանց հետ շփվելուց...

----------


## impression

> Լիլ էդ երգ էր  լսում եմ ու մի տեսակ լավ եմ զգում  իսկ իրականում կարոտը արդեն բռնելա կոկորդս, որ էս նկարդ տեսնում եմ կարոտից մեռնում եմ, լացս գալիսա


Հիմա ի՞նչ անեմ, հանե՞մ նկարս...  :Sad:  ախր... չէ էլի...  :Sad:

----------


## Dayana

> Հիմա ի՞նչ անեմ, հանե՞մ նկարս...


չէ  :Smile:  թող մնա :

Էսօր թրջվել եմ, բայց նենց լաց էր  :Smile:  հիմա էլ մրսում եմ, չնայած մի կարգին տաք դուշ եմ ընդունել  :Smile:  բայց մեկա մրսում եմ  :Smile:  Լավն էր օրս, նախ ինձ նավանեցին չտես  :LOL:  իսկ ընդհամենն ուզում էի էդ անտեր - չոփստիկները վերցնել  :Sad:  հետո վրաս գոռացին, որ սուս ու փուս հացս ուտեմ  :Blush:  իսկ հետո ամուր գրկեցին  :Love:    ու մեղմ եղբայրաբար =պտացին  :Smile:  Համ էլ ինձ էսօր ասել են, որ սիրուն եմ  ու մինչև հայելուն նայելս հավատցել էի  :Love:  նենց հաճելի էր  :Smile:  համ էլ ինձ խորհուրդ են տվել ակտիվ լինել, գործը գլուխ բերելու համար, բայց ուղղակի չգիտեն, որ գործն առաջ բերելու համար նույնիսկ մի հատ փոքրիկ հանդիպման առաջարկ էի արել, որը սկզբում չմեր=վեց, իսկ հետո այսպես ասած ան=ամկետ հետաձգվեց : Պարզվում է, որ էսպես անվանված Պիաֆները գերադասելի են  :Smile:  

Վերջում նայում էի անձրևի տակ թրջվող երկու հրաշալի մարդկանց , որոնք ինձ թաթիկով էին անում, բարկանում վրաս, որ գնամ  :Smile:  Իսկ ես պախկվեցի, իբրև թե արդեն գնացել եմ, ու երբ նրանք համոզվեցին որ գնացել եմ, նորից նայեցի ետևներից  :Smile:  Երանի երբեք էս հատկանիշս չկորցնեմ  :Smile:   ու միշտ հաջողիկից հետո հետ նայեմ, տեսնեմ որն են մարդիկ հեռանում  :Smile:  որ հենց տեղում կարոտեմ  :Smile:  

Իմ միակ ընկերուհի, հիմա դու հեռու ես, ու հուսով եմ բալիկիդ ես քնացնում  :Love:  Եթե չլինեիր դու, ես չէի ունենա միակ ար=անիքս ՝  ետ նայելս  :Smile:

----------


## comet

> Իմ միակ ընկերուհի, հիմա դու հեռու ես, ու հուսով եմ բալիկիդ ես քնացնում  Եթե չլինեիր դու, ես չէի ունենա միակ ար=անիքս ՝  ետ նայելս


Դայ, ճիշտ ես գիտես? Շատ կարևոր է  հետ նայել կարողանալը: Ու ոչ միայն հաջող անելուց հետո.... Ուղղակի կյանքում լինում են պահեր, երբ սխալվում ես ու երբ ունես հետ նայելու կարողություն, երբեմն հաջողվում է վերադառնալ ու սխալդ ուղղել:

Մի տխրի, լավ? :Wink:

----------


## Dayana

> Դայ, ճիշտ ես գիտես? Շատ կարևոր է  հետ նայել կարողանալը: Ու ոչ միայն հաջող անելուց հետո.... Ուղղակի կյանքում լինում են պահեր, երբ սխալվում ես ու երբ ունես հետ նայելու կարողություն, երբեմն հաջողվում է վերադառնալ ու սխալդ ուղղել:
> 
> Մի տխրի, լավ?


Շնորհակալ եմ  :Smile:  Բայց սա ֆիզիկապես հետ նայելն էր  :Smile:  Բոլոր հարազատներիս հաջող ասելուց հետո, հետ եմ նայում, տեսնեմ ուր գնաց, ոնց գնաց, գնալը զգում եմ  :Smile:  իսկ իրականում ետ նայելը լավ չէ, դու միշտ սխալդ ես փնտրում, իսկ ամեն անգամ առաջ գնալիս, ետ գալու տեղ ես թողնում  :Sad:  Հետ գալը լավ չի, պիտի առաջ գնալ, դեպի արևը, պայծառ արևը ՝՝ Քոփիռայթ Աբու լալա Մահարի  :Wink:

----------


## comet

> Շնորհակալ եմ  Բայց սա ֆիզիկապես հետ նայելն էր  Բոլոր հարազատներիս հաջող ասելուց հետո, հետ եմ նայում, տեսնեմ ուր գնաց, ոնց գնաց, գնալը զգում եմ  իսկ իրականում ետ նայելը լավ չէ, դու միշտ սխալդ ես փնտրում, իսկ ամեն անգամ առաջ գնալիս, ետ գալու տեղ ես թողնում  Հետ գալը լավ չի, պիտի առաջ գնալ, դեպի արևը, պայծառ արևը ՝՝ Քոփիռայթ Աբու լալա Մահարի


Բայց ամեն դեպքում երբեմն հարկ է լինում վերադառնալ ու ուղղել սխալը, քանի դեռ ուշ չէ, քանի դեռ կարելի է ուղղել: 
Իսկ ֆիզիկապես ետ նայելը ինձ մոտ էլ է լինում: :Wink:  Երբեմն ինձ ստիպում եմ չնայել, բայց  հետո անպայման զանգում եմ, որ հանգիստ լինեմ :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Լավ չեմ  :Sad:  մենակ քայլում եմ քաղաքում, երկու անգամ մի օրվա ընթացքում կորել եմ նույն մետրոյի կայարանում  :Sad:  էս անկապ, գույնզգույն շորերին նայելուց հոգնել եմ, էս զզվելի թուրքերից առավել ևս: Էդ հիմարները հերիք չի որ նյում են աջ ու ձախ բոլորին, ինչ-որ թուրքերեն մաշալլաներ շաղ տալիս, անընդհատ ապուշի դեմքով ժպտում, նաև փողոցում թքում են  :Sad:  պլյուս էս հյուրանոցի էս թուրք պառծյեները, որ համ համարս գիտեն, ու ոմանք նույնիսկ առանց ասելու տալիս են, իսկ մեկը կա ապուշ ապուշ ժպտումա, սկսումա ձևեր թափել, իբր հետս Գերմաներենա խոսում  :Angry2:  հետո էլ սկսումա հարցաքննել, թե երբ էի եկել անցյալ անգամ, ում հետ, ումա հիշում ու նման դեբիլ բաներ  :Sad:  մեկ էլ որ չի հարցնում որտեղի էի՞ր, լրիվ եմ գժվում  :Sad:  հուսով եմ Պրագայում թուրքեր չեն լինի  :Sad:  ո՞նց եմ զզվում դրանցից  :Sad:

----------


## Երկնային

> Լավ չեմ  մենակ քայլում եմ քաղաքում, երկու անգամ մի օրվա ընթացքում կորել եմ նույն մետրոյի կայարանում  էս անկապ, գույնզգույն շորերին նայելուց հոգնել եմ, էս զզվելի թուրքերից առավել ևս: Էդ հիմարները հերիք չի որ նյում են աջ ու ձախ բոլորին, ինչ-որ թուրքերեն մաշալլաներ շաղ տալիս, անընդհատ ապուշի դեմքով ժպտում, նաև փողոցում թքում են  պլյուս էս հյուրանոցի էս թուրք պառծյեները, որ համ համարս գիտեն, ու ոմանք նույնիսկ առանց ասելու տալիս են, իսկ մեկը կա ապուշ ապուշ ժպտումա, սկսումա ձևեր թափել, իբր հետս Գերմաներենա խոսում  հետո էլ սկսումա հարցաքննել, թե երբ էի եկել անցյալ անգամ, ում հետ, ումա հիշում ու նման դեբիլ բաներ  մեկ էլ որ չի հարցնում որտեղի էի՞ր, լրիվ եմ գժվում  հուսով եմ Պրագայում թուրքեր չեն լինի  ո՞նց եմ զզվում դրանցից


_տոլկո բեզ պանիկի… 

բա հետդ չգայի՞` իրար հետ կորեինք… 
Մի մտածի, շուտով կվերադառնաս…_

----------


## Dayana

Ինչ լավա հայ լինելը  :Love:  Հայը ուրիշա, տեսակը բացառիկա: Վեց ժամ գնացքում անցկանցելուց հետո իջնում եմ Պրագայի կենտրոնական վագզալու, ու էնտեղ մեզ սպասում են *հայեր*: Բացառիկ մարդկ: Մեզ տանում են իրենց տուն, ամբողջ օրը պահում, էն դեպքում երբ մենք քաղաքն էինք ուզում չափչփել, ու չեն թողնում գնալ, մինչև ավանդական հայկական խորոված չուտենք: Էհ... ուրիշ են էլի մեր հայերը: Երբ գնում էինք հյուրանոց, ինձ թվում էր թե տուն եմ գնում, էնքան հայկական էր ամեն ինչը: Նույնիսկ ասեցի ՝ ինձ Հայաստանում եմ զգում:  :Smile:  Չէ ուրիշ են մերոնք, շատ տարբեր են էդ բաց երկնքի տակ գտնվող թանգարանում ապրող Չեխերից, Բավարական պիվայով մեծացած Գերմանացիներից ու առհասարակ՝ բոլորից:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հլավնի նադրաժիու՞մ ես իջել  :LOL: 

Արմի՛ն, բայց դու դեմք ես, գիտե՞ս: Օրինակ, ամբողջ օրը պահել ու քաղաքը տեսնել թույլ չտալն իմ տեսանկյունից թերություն է. խորոված Երևանում էլ կուտես, իսկ Պրագայում ամեն օր չես լինի: Ի դեպ, դրա մասին գրել եմ իմ «Գրքանմանանմանում», որը մի օր կհրապարակեմ: Համ էլ ինձ հիշեցրիր, որ դեռ երեկվանից ուզում եմ հայերի ժպիտների մասին գրել, չի ստացվում: Գուցե սա ինձ համար խթան լինի  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Հլավնի նադրաժիու՞մ ես իջել 
> 
> Արմի՛ն, բայց դու դեմք ես, գիտե՞ս: Օրինակ, ամբողջ օրը պահել ու քաղաքը տեսնել թույլ չտալն իմ տեսանկյունից թերություն է. խորոված Երևանում էլ կուտես, իսկ Պրագայում ամեն օր չես լինի: Ի դեպ, դրա մասին գրել եմ իմ «Գրքանմանանմանում», որը մի օր կհրապարակեմ: Համ էլ ինձ հիշեցրիր, որ դեռ երեկվանից ուզում եմ հայերի ժպիտների մասին գրել, չի ստացվում: Գուցե սա ինձ համար խթան լինի


Հա Բյուր հենց էդ Հլավնի Նադրաժում   :LOL:  էլ մե դիմավորել էին  :Smile: 

Իսկ խորովածը էստեղ ուղղակի սիմվոլա, հայության սիմվոլ: Թե չէ ես ինչ խորոված ուտող եմ  :Wink:  ու իսկապես էդ քաղաքում ման գալու հաճույքը ոչնչի հետ փոխել չէր կարելի: Բայց դե մեր պլաններն էդ օրվա համար շոփինգ էր  :LOL:   :Blush:  հաջորդ օրն էլ նախատեսված քաղաքով հիանալը  :Blush:  բայց էդ մարդիկ նենց էին մեզ ընդունել, նենց հայկական միջավայր էր, որ չէի էլ մտածում կորցրած ժամերի մասին  :Smile:  ինձ Հայաստանում էի զգում  :Love:  

Հ.Գ. Հայերի ժպիտների մասին շատ կուզեմ քո մոտ կարդալ  :Wink:  դու լրիվ ուրիշ կողմից ես երևի դրան նայում  :Smile:  սպասում եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Լավնա ինքը: Շատ  եմ իրեն սիրում: Եվա "տեսակի" բացառիկ "օրինակ": Բարի, քնքուշ ու էլի լիքը ծեծված "դրական" հատկանիշները քիչ են իրեն բնութագրելու համար" Ուղղակի միշտ մի բան խանգարում է նրան երջանիկ լինել: Հա դեկան չէ էդպիսիք՝ "մարդկային  ցեղի աղբ" հանդիսացող էլի տեսակում "բացառիկները", որոնք իրենց "Սուրբ պարտքն" են համարում փչացնել ուրիշի կյանքը, ցույց տալ դիմացինին իրական կյանքի տհաճություները: Հա դրան ես դեռ մի կերպ կդիմանամ, բայց մի օր, տարվա ամենառոմանտիկ եղանակը խորհրդանշող էս մարդը թուլություն ունեցավ ինձ ասելու, որ իրեն ապրելու ուժ եմ տալիս, ու ես անզորությունից սկսեցի դողալ: Հենց որ բարի գիշեր ասեցի...
     Եթե միայն կարողանայի իմ աշխարհը իրական դարձնել բոլորի համար, ոչ ոք չէր տխրի...
   Ուզում եմ լսափողը վերցնել, զանգել ու ասել, որ կարոտել եմ, չեմ դիմանում, որ գա ինձ մոտ: Գիտեմ որ կգա, բայց չեմ ուզում, խուսափում եմ էդ հանդիպումից, փորձում եմ ինչքան հնարավոր է հետաձգել, բայց դա մի օր անպայման կլինի: Ու էդ օրը արցունքներս զսպելու համար շատ մեծ ջանքեր պիտի թափեմ: Ինչի ա "Ադամ" տեակը տենց "Դեբիլ պտուղներ" տալիս, չեմ հասկանում ...

----------


## Dayana

Ինքը միշտ զգումա երբ եմ ես ինձ վատ զգում: Ու ամեն ամիս օրա հատկացնում, ինձ հետ խոսելու: Խոսում ենք ամեն ինչց, ամենաանկեղծ զրույցն ենք ունենում  :Smile:  Ինքը առիթը չի կարոցնում ասել, որ շատա ինձ սիրում: Միշտ բացատրումա թե ինչպես պիտի ընկալեմ կյանքը, ինչպես ճիշտ կլինի, բայց և չի արգելում ունենալ իմ կարծիքը՝ տրամաբանական է չէ՞  :Smile:  /Ալան/ Էս անգամ էլ բացառություն չէր: Մեր հիմար ու անտեղի  :Sad:  մեղադրանքներից հետո նա խոսեց: Էլի համոզվեցի, որ էդքան մեծ սիրտ ուրիշ ոչ մեկ չի կարող ունենալ  :Love:  Նենց էի ուզում գրկել ու ասել, քեզ շատ եմ սիրում, շատ շատ, բայց ամաչեցի, ու երբ զգաց, որ էդ ամաչելուց աչքերս եմ լցնում, ասեց ՝ Գնա քնի բալես, վաղը շուտ ես արթնանալու  :Smile:  Հա...    :Love:

----------


## Lion

Հիանալի պոստ էր: Շատ դուրս եկավ: Ու ընդհանրապես, քո գրածի մեջ այնքան պարզ ջերմություն կա... Նույնիսկ բառերով է դժվար ասել: Կարծես գրում ես պարզագույն բաների մասին, չէ, նույնիսկ կարծես թեմա էլ չունես... Բայց այնքան ջերմ է ստացվում; մարդ իրենից անկախ... սկսում է ժպտալ:

 Ինձ թվում է տաղանդը հենց սա է, որը գալիս է հոգու նուրբ ընկալումներից :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Հիշողությանս հետ ինչ-որ բան էն չի  :Dntknw:  Իմ ՝ իդեալականին մոտ տեսողական հիշողությունը սկսելա զրոյի ձգտել: Մոռանում եմ մարդկան դեմքերը, այսպես ասած "образ"-ները ջնջվում են հիշողությունիցս, ու երբ զգում եմ, որ կարոտել եմ, չեմ կարողանում հիշել դեմքերը  :Sad:  Բայց էդ շատ կարոտելուց չի, համոզված եմ: 
Հիշում եմ աչքերը, աչքերի գույնն ու ձևը, բայց այ աչքեր արտահայտությունները լրիվ ջնջված են  :Xeloq:  բայց ոնց կարող է տենց լինել, որ 6 տարի հիշեմ ու հիմա մոռանամ  :Sad:  Մոռանալը դավաճանելուց ավելի վատ է  :Sad:  
էս մարդու ձայնն էլ ներվերիս վրա ազդում է  :Sad:  անընդհատ նույն տոնով նվնվում է, նույն տոնով խոսում սիրած աղջկա հետ, մայրիկի հետ, կոլեգաների հետ  :Xeloq:  ոչ մի ինտոնացիոն փոփոխություն, նույնսիկ երբ բարկանում է  :Sad:  
Հ.Գ. հուսով եմ գոնե ինտոնացիոն կուլմինացիաներից չեմ զրկի սեփական ձայնիս  :Sad:

----------


## Dayana

ցավում է  ոտքս  :Sad:  կաբլուկներից  է  :Sad:  սիտս էլ է  ցավում ու էլի կաբլուկներց  :Sad:  աչքերս էլ են ցավում, ու էլ կաբլուկներից է  :Sad:  ախր ինչու հենց կաբլուկ հը  :Xeloq:  կարելի էր չէ մի լուրջ բան մտածել  :Sad:  Վստահություն, ահա թե ինչի պակաս ունենք մենք  :Smile:  ես էլ վստահ չեմ, դու էլ  :Smile:  ես գոնե գիտեմ ինչու վստահ չեմ ինքս ինձ վրա, իսկ դու  :Xeloq:  քեզ ինչ է եղել, օգտվի կյանքի տված հնարավորությունից ու թող "ուրիշները մտածեն ուրիշների մասին", հակառակ դեպքում "միշտ կլինի ուրիշը" ու միշտ "ուրիշ մի տեղ"  :Smile:  Վստահ եղիր քո վրա  :Smile:  լավն ես թե վատը, միևնույն է դա դու ես, ու փոխվել, հարմարվել, դրանք քոնը չեն, "ուրիշինն են"  :Smile:

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> լավն ես թե վատը, միևնույն է դա դու ես, ու փոխվել, հարմարվել, դրանք քոնը չեն, "ուրիշինն են"


Չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչու իմ մտքով սա չէր անցել?

Հ.Գ.
Մեկ էլ չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչու է քո ակնարկից լավատեսություն փչում, եթե այնտեղ հինգ լավատեսների կողքին հինգ հոռետեսներ կան: Երևի պատճառը էն երկու չկողմնորոշվածներն են:

----------


## Dayana

> Չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչու իմ մտքով սա չէր անցել?
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> Մեկ էլ չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչու է քո ակնարկից լավատեսություն փչում, եթե այնտեղ հինգ լավատեսների կողքին հինգ հոռետեսներ կան: Երևի պատճառը էն երկու չկողմնորոշվածներն են:


բան չհասկացա  :Xeloq:  էլի կաբլուկների պատճառով  երևի  :Xeloq:

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> բան չհասկացա  էլի կաբլուկների պատճառով  երևի


Չէ կաբլուկները այստեղ գործ չունեն: Էլի նույն երկու չկողմնորոշվածներն են:

----------


## Dayana

> Չէ կաբլուկները այստեղ գործ չունեն: Էլի նույն երկու չկողմնորոշվածներն են:


չկողմնորոշվածություն  :Think:  հմմ, չէ, ավելի շատ ոչ ինքնավստահություն  :Smile:  համենայն դեպս կաբլուկները դա են հուշում  :Xeloq:  կարծես թե

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դա՛յ, հիմա որ ասեմ, կասես… Հայաստանը մարդու ինքնավստահությունը կոտրող երկիր է: Կհարցնես՝ ի՞նչ կապ ունի: Կպատասխանեմ՝ չգիտեմ: Բայց որ Հայաստանում գոնե ես ինքնավստահության հետ կապված խնդիրներ եմ ունենում, էդ հաստատ է: Դու էլ փորձիր վերլուծել… Գուցե քեզ մոտ էլ ինչ-որ բան նկատես:

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Դա՛յ, հիմա որ ասեմ, կասես… Հայաստանը մարդու ինքնավստահությունը կոտրող երկիր է: Կհարցնես՝ ի՞նչ կապ ունի: Կպատասխանեմ՝ չգիտեմ: Բայց որ Հայաստանում գոնե ես ինքնավստահության հետ կապված խնդիրներ եմ ունենում, էդ հաստատ է: Դու էլ փորձիր վերլուծել… Գուցե քեզ մոտ էլ ինչ-որ բան նկատես:


Ինքնավստահությունը հենց նրա համար է, որ այն չպետք է կոտրվի` անկախ այն բանից, թե ով է փորձում այն կոտրել: Իսկ Հայաստանում չկոտրված ինքավստահությունը չէ որ ավելին է, քան Իսպանիայում չկոտրված ինքնավստահությունը: 
Որ մեկը կցանկանայիր ունենալ?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ընդհանրապես չկոտրվող ինքնավստահություն… Բայց Հայաստանում մարդիկ  գերնպատակ են դարձնում դիմացինի ինքնավստահությունը կոտրելը, որպեսզի իրենց ինքնավստահությունն ամրապնդվի… Ուրիշի հաշվին են հաստատվում, դրա համար էլ էստեղ չկոտրվող ինքնավստահություն չկա. ամեն մեկն իր կյանքը չի ապրում:

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Ընդհանրապես չկոտրվող ինքնավստահություն… Բայց Հայաստանում մարդիկ  գերնպատակ են դարձնում դիմացինի ինքնավստահությունը կոտրելը, որպեսզի իրենց ինքնավստահությունն ամրապնդվի… Ուրիշի հաշվին են հաստատվում, դրա համար էլ էստեղ չկոտրվող ինքնավստահություն չկա. ամեն մեկն իր կյանքը չի ապրում:


Եթե դու ունես Հայաստանում չկոտրված ինքնավստահություն, ապա իմացիր, որ դա հենց նույն ընդհանրապես չկոտրվող ինքնավստահությունն է:

Հ. Գ.

If
If you can keep your head when all about you
Are losing theirs and blaming it on you;
If you can trust yourself when all men doubt you,
But make allowance for their doubting too;
If you can wait and not be tired by waiting,
Or being lied about, don't deal in lies,
Or being hated, don't give way to hating,
And yet don't look too good, nor talk too wise:

If you can dream -- and not make dreams your master;
If you can think -- and not make thoughts your aim;
If you can meet with Triumph and Disaster
And treat those two imposters just the same;
If you can bear to hear the truth you've spoken
Twisted by knaves to make a trap for fools,
Or watch the things you gave your life to, broken,
And stoop and build 'em up with worn-out tools;

If you can make one heap of all your winnings
And risk it on one turn of pitch-and-toss,
And lose, and start again at your beginnings
And never breathe a word about your loss;
If you can force your heart and nerve and sinew
To serve your turn long after they are gone,
And so hold on when there is nothing in you
Except the Will which says to them: "Hold on!"

If you can talk with crowds and keep your virtue,
Or walk with kings -- nor lose the common touch,
If neither foes nor loving friends can hurt you,
If all men count with you, but none too much;
If you can fill the unforgiving minute
With sixty seconds' worth of distance run --
Yours is the Earth and everything that's in it,
And -- which is more -- you'll be a Man, my son!

Ներեղություն եմ խնդրում մոդերատորներից և անգլերեն չիմացող ակումբցիներից, սակայն իմ կարծիքով դեռևս չկա Կիպլինգի այս բանաստեղծության հայերեն արժանի տարբերակը:
Խորին հարգանքներս այն հայերեն թարգմանած բոլոր թարգմանիչներին:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իմ սիրած բանաստեղծություններից ա… Բայց կարո՞ղ ես մեկին ցույց տալ, որ հետևել է էդ ամենին: Իսկ Հայաստանում չկոտրվող ինքնավստահությունը բա-ցառ-ված է, եթե, իհարկե, չես հասցրել շրջապատի բոլոր մարդկանց ինքնավստահությունները կոտրել: Էդ տեսակ ինքնավստահության վրա թքած ունեմ:

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Իմ սիրած բանաստեղծություններից ա… Բայց կարո՞ղ ես մեկին ցույց տալ, որ հետևել է էդ ամենին:


Հիսուսը ու մեկ էլ...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հիսուսը ու մեկ էլ...


1. Հիսուսը Հայաստան չի եկել
2. Եթե նույնիսկ գար, ի տարբերություն մեզ, Նա կատարյալ է
3. Վախենամ՝ եթե գար, մեր ժողովուրդն անմիջապես փորձեր նրա վրա ինքնահաստատվել… 
4. Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ չպետք է փորձենք Հիսուսին նմանվել  :Smile:  Շնորհակալ եմ հիշեցման համար

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ չպետք է փորձենք Հիսուսին նմանվել  Շնորհակալ եմ հիշեցման համար


Խնդրեմ:
Միջավայրը, որտեղ ապրել է Հիսուսը, հավատա ինձ, շատ ավելի հայաստան է եղել, քան ներկայիս Հայաստանը:

----------


## Dayana

Ինչ լավ զրույց էր  :Love:  
Բյուր չկորցնես ինքնավստահությունդ ու հանկարծ Լավ Ոստիկանի Սարօրինակ աղջնակը չդառնաս ՝ վահանով  :Smile:  ուղղկի փորձիր նմանվել Հիսուսին  :Smile:  յն է  ՝ ձգտիր կատարելության  :Smile:  իսկ Հայաստանը ու ահտկապես Հայերը միշտ կփորձեն ինքնհաստատվել քո/իմ ինքնավստահության կոտրման հաշվին  :Smile:  Դե մենք ուժեղ ենք, կօգնենք նրանց երբեմն-երբեմն  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Հոգնել եմ  :Sad: 
Միայն մուլտերի հերոս պապիկները չեն, որ պարզապես հոգնում են, հասարակ մահկանացուներն էլ են հոգնում ՝ երբեմն: Հա հոգնել եմ, մոռանում եմ ամեն ինչ ու բոլորին, մի օր էլ ինձ եմ մոռանալու: 
Հոգնել եմ չհոգնելուց, հոգնել եմ անիմաստ հոգնածությունից, հոգնել եմ աչքերիս հոգնածությունից, հոգնել եմ ...
Հա դե կեպիտ ասած "հոգնած մարդ եմ"  :Sad:  հա տենցն եմ ինչ անենք, փոխվել, դառնամ բոլորին նման  :Xeloq:  չեմ ուզում, չեմ ուզում ձևացնեմ: Հոգնել եմ ինքս ինձ համոզելուց, որ այ հիմա, հենց այսօր ամեն ինչ կհարթվի: Հոգնել եմ սպասելուց, ոնց որ հեռախոսային խցիկի առաջ ժամերով հերթ կանգնած լինեմ՝ միակ զանգիս հնարավորությունը կորցնելու վտանգից դողալով: 
Մոռանում եմ: Մոռանում եմ ամեն ինչ ու ամեն տեղ: Մոռանում եմ հիշել, որ չմոռանամ: :Sad: 
լավ չեմ  :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Միջավայրը, որտեղ ապրել է Հիսուսը, հավատա ինձ, շատ ավելի հայաստան է եղել, քան ներկայիս Հայաստանը:


Մենք հիմա չենք կարող դատողություններ անել, որովհետև ոչ մեկս այն ժամանակներում չի ապրել, բայց իմ խորին համոզմամբ այսօրվա հայկական միջավայրը այն ժամանակվա հրեական միջավայրից շատ ավելի վատն է:

----------


## Dayana

Մենակ քայլելուն կարոտել էի  :Blush:  քայլում ես, քթիդ տակ երգելով ինչ ուզում ես  :Smile:  կողքից ոչ ոք չի ասում ՝ " ի՞նչ ես նվնվում " ու դու հանգիստ կարող ես կողքերդ նայել:  Նայում եմ ու զգում, որ ինչ-որ բան պակասում է, բոլորի աչքերում ինչ-որ բան պակաս է : Ահա էս կինը ՝ /  օծանելիքի հոտից գլուխս պտտվեց, /  գեղեցիկ է, գրավիչ, ժպտում է, բայց ինչ-որ բան պակաս է, ահա-ահա երջանիկ զույգեր, ժպտում են, ծիծաղում, ու էլի պակաս է, այս զույգն էլ վիճում է, երևի մի հիմար թեմա գտել են  :Smile:  բայց էլի պակաս է  :Sad:  Իսկ այ տատիկն ո՞վ է  :Xeloq:  տարիքիչ սեղմվել է, դեմքը թառամել է բայց այ աչքերը  :Smile:  ահա թե ինչն էր պակաս՝ կրակը  :Love:  միայն տատիկի աչքերում կրակ կա, կայնքի, ապրելու կրակ : Նա չի շտապում լղոզել կյանքն ու հեռանալ, դրա համար քիչ ժամանակ ունի, նա ապրում է  :Smile:

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

Դայանա ջան, քո պատմվածքները անհամեմատ ավելի լավ են ստացվում, երբ դու պատմությունների մեջ ցույց ես տալիս կոնտրաստը` սառը երտասարդ - կրակոտ տատիկ: /ինչպես այս վերջին պատմվածքում էր/
Իսկ ընդհանրապես ինձ դուր է գալիս: Դու ոչ թե գրում ես, այլ ընթերցողին կարծես թե արագ-արագ ինչ-որ լուսանկարներ ես ցույց տալ:

----------


## Dayana

> Դայանա ջան, քո պատմվածքները անհամեմատ ավելի լավ են ստացվում, երբ դու պատմությունների մեջ ցույց ես տալիս կոնտրաստը` սառը երտասարդ - կրակոտ տատիկ: /ինչպես այս վերջին պատմվածքում էր/
> Իսկ ընդհանրապես ինձ դուր է գալիս: Դու ոչ թե գրում ես, այլ ընթերցողին կարծես թե արագ-արագ ինչ-որ լուսանկարներ ես ցույց տալ:


Սրանք ուղղակի օրագրային գրառումներ են և ոչ պատմվածքներ  :Smile:  ուղղակի գրում եմ այն ինչ զգում եմ  :Smile:  հա մոտս կոնտրաստ ստանալը լավ է ստացվու, ես երևի նախորդ կյանքում դալտոնիկ եմ եղել ու ոչ բոլոր երանգներն եմ նկատել  :Smile:  
Շնորհակալ եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Կոկորդս ցավում է, ահավոր : Հա մրսել եմ, ու մի լավ հիվանդանալու եմ : Բայց երևի "չեչաքարի ծեծելուց" է ցավում : Էլ ոչ մի կաբլուկ  :Smile:  ինքս ինձ էնքան եմ խաբել, որ համոզմունք էր դառել: Չի կարելի ամեն ինչ գծել, գծագրել, պլանավորել, ժամ առ ժամ, րոպե առ րոպե, ամեն խոսք, նույնիսկ միմիկա, չի կարելի  :Angry2:   :Smile:  Պետք է կյանքը թողնել ինքնահոսի ու առաջ գնալ: Կգա ինքը կհոսի կողքովդ, կոշիկներդ կլիզի, մի քիչ խուտուտ կտա ու կգնա: Իսկ դու քո տեղում ես, քո ուղու վրա  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Այսօր, երբ տուն էի գնում, փողոցում մի ամուսնական զույգի տեսա: Մոտ 45-50 տերկան մարդիկ, ու հիշեցի մի մարդու խոսքեր`
Իմ երազած կինը չի, բայց դե խելոք աղջիկ է  էլի,- ասել էր նա իր կնոջ մասին: Իսկ կինը երջանիկ էր, ուներ ամեն ինչ,  որ երևակայությունը կհերիքեր ուզել  :Smile:  երեխաներն էլ են երջանիկ: Միայն թե երբ հիշում եմ ամուսնու խոսքերը, մարմնովս սարսուռ է անցնում  :Sad:  Թե ինչու հիշեցի, ինչու էս երկու զույգերում սկսեցի զուգահեռներ անցկացնել, այդպես էլ չհասկացա... 

Երանի աշունը ուշանար մի քիչ ...  :Smile:  բայց չէ, ինքն իր ժամանակին եկավ: Քիչ հետո, շատ քիչ հետո մի տարին կնշենք  :Smile:  հա, երևի թե մոտ մի տարի նույն գաղափարի շուրջ մտածում եմ, ու ոչինչ չի ստացվում: Մոտ ապագայում դժվար թե լուծում գտնեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Սևամորթը ատամները ցույց տալով ինչ-որ բան է երգում: Լավ էլ երգում է, բայց դե խելառ աղջկան դա քիչ է հուզում: Նա հիմա մենակ չի: Ձերդ գերազանցություն հարբածությունն է եկել հյուր, որ ջադում է բոլոր տեսակի պատնեշներն ու աղջնակին իր հետ տանում: Ուզում ես պահիր աղջկան բարձր պարիսպի ետևում՝  կտանի պարիսպի հետ մեկտեղ  :Smile:  Էնտեղ, պարսպից դուրս մի խելառ նստած կիթառ է լարում: Ողջ օրը լյա նոտան է ծնգծնգացնում: Մի օր երևի կսովորի նվագել ու կերգի ՝ Իմ յոթլար գործիք, դու նման ես կնոջ մարմնի .... Իսկ Սևամորթը իր հերթը զիջել է սպիտակամորթ կնոջ... Իսկ աղջիկն ինչ-որ բան է քթի տակ մռթմռթում խորը քնի մեջ ու ժպտում... Պարսպից այն կողմ կիթառն է ու նրա անվերջ հնչող լյա նոտան...

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

"Անորսալի վրիժառուները" հիշեցի, վաղուց չեմ նայել:

----------


## Dayana

> "Անորսալի վրիժառուները" հիշեցի, վաղուց չեմ նայել:


լավ միշտ էր  :Wink:  ես էլ կնայեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Ցուրտ է  :Sad:  Թվում է այ հիմա ձեռքս պարզեմ ու կհասնեմ, բայց դա ուղղակի հեռադիտակի արդյունքն է  :Sad:  Մրսում եմ  :Sad:  Իսկ եթե մի փոքր էլ թևս լարեմ, գուցե հասնեմ ?  :Xeloq:  չէ, խաբկանք էր  :Sad:  հեռադիտակի ստեղծած կեղծ էֆֆեկտ  :Sad:  Բայց շատ մոտ է ... 
Իսկ երեկ մաման ասեց, որ ինձ կարոտումա  :Sad:  ինչ վատ զավակ եմ ես  :Sad:  ամբողջ օրը դասի, գործի, իսկ երեկոյան գալիս եմ տուն, մի կտոր հաց ուտում ու էլի գլուխս մտցնում համակարգչի մեջ  :Sad:  վատն եմ  :Sad:

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

Դայանա ջան, լավ է, որ այսօրվա քո գրառման մեջ դու արժանի մեկին ես հիշել` կանանցից լավագույնին:

----------


## Dayana

> Դայանա ջան, լավ է, որ այսօրվա քո գրառման մեջ դու արժանի մեկին ես հիշել` կանանցից լավագույնին:


հա՞  :Xeloq:  կանացից լավագույնին ես իմ եսասիրությամբ մենակ էի թողել  :Sad:  ինձ կարոտել էր, հասկանո՞ւմ ես  :Sad:  ես էլ էի կարոտել: Մի ժամանակ հենց տուն էի մտնում, բլբոցս դնում էի, նստում մեր խոհանոցի հյուսիսային մասի պատուհանագոգին, ձեռքս գիրք կամ թեյի բաժակ վերցնում ու անընդհատ խոսում, հետո լռում էի ու ինչ որ բան կարդում  :Sad:  Համոզված եմ, որ հենց էդ պատուհանին կարոտելուս համար չէի սիրում տանից դուրս գալ: Իսկ հիմա էլ էդ պատուհանը, մամիս հետ զրույցներս, պապաիս խորհուրդները, ախպորս բացառիկ քնքշությամբ գլուխս շոյելը, լրիվ մոռացել եմ  :Sad:  ու ուզում եմ գնալ Հայաստանից  :Sad:  Ո՞նց փոխվեցի... ո՞նց կարող էի բոլորին մեծ-մեծ խորհուրդներ տալ ՝ չփոխվեք, չկորցնեք ձեզ ու ես ինքս կորցնեի  ինձ  :Sad:

----------


## Safaryan

> հա՞  կանացից լավագույնին ես իմ եսասիրությամբ մենակ էի թողել  ինձ կարոտել էր, հասկանո՞ւմ ես  ես էլ էի կարոտել: Մի ժամանակ հենց տուն էի մտնում, բլբոցս դնում էի, նստում մեր խոհանոցի հյուսիսային մասի պատուհանագոգին, ձեռքս գիրք կամ թեյի բաժակ վերցնում ու անընդհատ խոսում, հետո լռում էի ու ինչ որ բան կարդում  Համոզված եմ, որ հենց էդ պատուհանին կարոտելուս համար չէի սիրում տանից դուրս գալ: Իսկ հիմա էլ էդ պատուհանը, մամիս հետ զրույցներս, պապաիս խորհուրդները, ախպորս բացառիկ քնքշությամբ գլուխս շոյելը, լրիվ մոռացել եմ  ու ուզում եմ գնալ Հայաստանից  Ո՞նց փոխվեցի... ո՞նց կարող էի բոլորին մեծ-մեծ խորհուրդներ տալ ՝ չփոխվեք, չկորցնեք ձեզ ու ես ինքս կորցնեի  ինձ


Չէ, չես կորցրել, փնտրում ես, ավելի լավը գտնելու հույսով, այնինչ լավն արդեն կա: Քո լավի մեջ համոզվելու համար է այդ փնտրտուքը:

----------


## Dayana

> Չէ, չես կորցրել, փնտրում ես, ավելի լավը գտնելու հույսով, այնինչ լավն արդեն կա: Քո լավի մեջ համոզվելու համար է այդ փնտրտուքը:


Տաթ կորցրել եմ  :Sad:  լուրջ եմ ասում  :Sad:  Մի ամբողջ շաբաթ ինձ խաբեցի, կաբլուկ հագա  :Sad:  Ոտքերս էդքան չեն ցավում էդ կաբլուկներից, ինչքան սիրտս  :Sad:  Ու հիմա ջերմութուն ունեմ հիվանդ սատկում եմ, բայց ոչ մի մրսածույուն, ոչ մի գրիպ, ոչինչ չկա... Ուղղակի ուժասպառ եմ եղել  :Sad:  Քեզ տեսնել եմ ուզում  :Blush:

----------


## Safaryan

> Տաթ կորցրել եմ  լուրջ եմ ասում  Մի ամբողջ շաբաթ ինձ խաբեցի, կաբլուկ հագա  Ոտքերս էդքան չեն ցավում էդ կաբլուկներից, ինչքան սիրտս  Ու հիմա ջերմութուն ունեմ հիվանդ սատկում եմ, բայց ոչ մի մրսածույուն, ոչ մի գրիպ, ոչինչ չկա... Ուղղակի ուժասպառ եմ եղել  Քեզ տեսնել եմ ուզում


Վույ ջանս, գիտես, որ հենց պասիվանում եմ ու քիչ եմ խոսում ուրեմն կարոտում եմ:  Խոսալս հեչ չի գալիս:Ես էլ եմ ուզում, բայց…
Դեռ կխոսանք:

----------


## Janita Hero

> ուզում եմ գնալ Հայաստանից  Ո՞նց փոխվեցի... ո՞նց կարող էի բոլորին մեծ-մեծ խորհուրդներ տալ ՝ չփոխվեք, չկորցնեք ձեզ ու ես ինքս կորցնեի  ինձ


Դա՞յ :Scare:  քե՞զ ինչ պատահեց սիրելիս……
 :Huh:  :Blink:  :Unsure: 
թռնե՞ս գնա՞Ս……… :Super Man: 
ու՞ր……
ումի՞ց……

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> կորցրել եմ  լուրջ եմ ասում  Մի ամբողջ շաբաթ ինձ խաբեցի, կաբլուկ հագա  Ոտքերս էդքան չեն ցավում էդ կաբլուկներից, ինչքան սիրտս  Ու հիմա ջերմութուն ունեմ հիվանդ սատկում եմ, բայց ոչ մի մրսածույուն, ոչ մի գրիպ, ոչինչ չկա... Ուղղակի ուժասպառ եմ եղել


Չէ բայց կաբլուկը տենց վատ բան ա՞, ուժասպառ ա անու՞մ…… :Think:  
մդաաա, դա դեռ պետք է տեստ անել, որ համոզվել… :Cool:

----------


## Dayana

> Դա՞յ քե՞զ ինչ պատահեց սիրելիս……
> 
> թռնե՞ս գնա՞Ս………
> ու՞ր……
> ումի՞ց……
> 
> 
> Չէ բայց կաբլուկը տենց վատ բան ա՞, ուժասպառ ա անու՞մ…… 
> մդաաա, դա դեռ պետք է տեստ անել, որ համոզվել…


Կաբլուկը սարսափելի բանա  :Sad:  մանավանդ երբ ոտքդ սեղմելու ու ցավացնելու փոխարեն սրտիդ ա կոշտուկ դառնում  :Sad: 
Իսկ թռնել գնալ ուզում եմ, բայց չեմ կարող  :Sad:   :Xeloq:  թե՞ չեմ ուզում, բայց կարող եմ  :Xeloq:  իսկ գուցե ոչ ուզում եմ, ոչ էլ կարող եմ  :Sad:  չգիտեմ... 
դեռ էստեղ եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Lion

Ինչ է պատահել մեր այս լավ աղջկան?? :Sad:

----------


## Dayana

> Ինչ է պատահել մեր այս լավ աղջկան??


էդ լավ աղջիկը ես եմ ?  :Blush:

----------


## Dayana

հարազատ ես շատերին, ինձ էլ այցելեցիր  :Smile:  լավն ես  :Smile:  քեզ գրկած քայլում էի, երբ մի փոքրիկ շնից վախենոլվ հետ - հետ գնաց ու հրեց իր պապիկին: Պապիկն ընկավ, մեջքով հենվեց ծառին, փտքը խփեց, ինչ-որ դուրս ցցված երկաթի ու չէր կարողանում վեր կենալ  :Sad:  Մոտեցա, բայց չէի շտապում ձեռքս մեկնել, նայում էի քեզ, ոնց ես ամուր գրկել բոլոր անցորդներին : Ուժեղ ես, քաշում էիր թևիցս, բայց ես ճարպիկ գտնվեցի, դուրս պրծա ձեռքիցդ ու պապիկին բարձրացրեցի  :Smile:  Ժպտաց  :Smile:  ես էլ, իսկ դու հեռվում կանգնած զայրույթից շուրթերդ էիր կծոտում  :Smile:  
Արի գրկեմ քեզ  :Smile:  Անտարբերություն ...

Դեռ կգամ ...  :Smile:  Եթե կարող ես, մի փոքր կարոտի  :Smile:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> հարազատ ես շատերին, ինձ էլ այցելեցիր  լավն ես  քեզ գրկած քայլում էի, երբ մի փոքրիկ շնից վախենոլվ հետ - հետ գնաց ու հրեց իր պապիկին: Պապիկն ընկավ, մեջքով հենվեց ծառին, փտքը խփեց, ինչ-որ դուրս ցցված երկաթի ու չէր կարողանում վեր կենալ  Մոտեցա, բայց չէի շտապում ձեռքս մեկնել, նայում էի քեզ, ոնց ես ամուր գրկել բոլոր անցորդներին : Ուժեղ ես, քաշում էիր թևիցս, բայց ես ճարպիկ գտնվեցի, դուրս պրծա ձեռքիցդ ու պապիկին բարձրացրեցի  Ժպտաց  ես էլ, իսկ դու հեռվում կանգնած զայրույթից շուրթերդ էիր կծոտում  
> Արի գրկեմ քեզ  Անտարբերություն ...
> 
> Դեռ կգամ ...  Եթե կարող ես, մի փոքր կարոտի


...........  :Blush:  դրական լիցք ստացա





> Կաբլուկը սարսափելի բանա  մանավանդ երբ ոտքդ սեղմելու ու ցավացնելու փոխարեն սրտիդ ա կոշտուկ դառնում


Որ ասում եմ կաբլուկ մի հագեք , ցածր, թեթև հանգիստ  :Blush:  ,սրտին հանգիստա պետք  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Երկնային

> հարազատ ես շատերին, ինձ էլ այցելեցիր  լավն ես  քեզ գրկած քայլում էի, երբ մի փոքրիկ շնից վախենոլվ հետ - հետ գնաց ու հրեց իր պապիկին: Պապիկն ընկավ, մեջքով հենվեց ծառին, փտքը խփեց, ինչ-որ դուրս ցցված երկաթի ու չէր կարողանում վեր կենալ  Մոտեցա, բայց չէի շտապում ձեռքս մեկնել, նայում էի քեզ, ոնց ես ամուր գրկել բոլոր անցորդներին : Ուժեղ ես, քաշում էիր թևիցս, բայց ես ճարպիկ գտնվեցի, դուրս պրծա ձեռքիցդ ու պապիկին բարձրացրեցի  Ժպտաց  ես էլ, իսկ դու հեռվում կանգնած զայրույթից շուրթերդ էիր կծոտում  
> Արի գրկեմ քեզ  Անտարբերություն ...
> 
> Դեռ կգամ ...  Եթե կարող ես, մի փոքր կարոտի


_մտածում էի` էստեղ չգրեմ, այսիքյու-ով ասածը հերիք ա… բայց չդիմացա… 
Վաղը բռնելու եմ տաչտչեմ քեզ, մռութ… ջանդամին, թե հիվանդ չես… 

Իսկ ով որ ուզում ես, հաստատ կկարոտի, ջանիկ, գրկում եմ…_

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> հարազատ ես շատերին, ինձ էլ այցելեցիր  լավն ես  քեզ գրկած քայլում էի, երբ մի փոքրիկ շնից վախենոլվ հետ - հետ գնաց ու հրեց իր պապիկին: Պապիկն ընկավ, մեջքով հենվեց ծառին, փտքը խփեց, ինչ-որ դուրս ցցված երկաթի ու չէր կարողանում վեր կենալ  Մոտեցա, բայց չէի շտապում ձեռքս մեկնել, նայում էի քեզ, ոնց ես ամուր գրկել բոլոր անցորդներին : Ուժեղ ես, քաշում էիր թևիցս, բայց ես ճարպիկ գտնվեցի, դուրս պրծա ձեռքիցդ ու պապիկին բարձրացրեցի  Ժպտաց  ես էլ, իսկ դու հեռվում կանգնած զայրույթից շուրթերդ էիր կծոտում  
> Արի գրկեմ քեզ  Անտարբերություն ...
> 
> Դեռ կգամ ...  Եթե կարող ես, մի փոքր կարոտի


Չէ, ինչ ուզում ես ասա, բայց ես էլի մնում եմ իմ կարծիքին: Անտարբերության էն երկու դրվագները էնքան արտահայտիչ էիր նկարագրել, որ կարիք չկար էդ անտեր "անտարբերություն"-ը վերջում գրելը: 
Ամեն դեպքում դու գիտես: Տրիբունի վերջին փորձը էդ առումով կարգին "խուճապ" էր առաջացրել ընկերոջ հարցում, չնայած որ ինձ դուր էր եկել:

----------


## Lion

> էդ լավ աղջիկը ես եմ ?


 Իհարկե :Smile:  Այնպիսի տխուր պոստեր էիր գրել մարդ սկսում է անհանգստանալ... :Sad: 




> Վաղը բռնելու եմ տաչտչեմ քեզ, մռութ


 տաչտչեմը - էդ որնա???

----------


## Երկնային

> տաչտչեմը - էդ որնա???


_Դայանայի լեզվով «տաչել» նշանակում ա «պաչել»…_

----------


## Dayana

:Blush:  Շնորհակալ եմ ...  :Blush: 

Չդիմացա,,, էդ կարոտ ասվածին հեչ չեմ դիմանում  :Sad:  Ինչպես ասում են ` Եթե Մուհամեդը չի գնում սարի մոտ, սարն ինքն է գնում Մուհամեդի մոտ  :Sad:  իսկ մեր Մուհամեդը շատ "պինդ" դուրս եկավ  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Երկնային

_Դայ, էսօր օրագրումդ իմ գրառումն են թողնում…

Ես քեզ անչաաափ սիրում եմ… 
Դու շատ յուրահատուկ ես, դու զգում ես կյանքը, դու զգում ես մարդկանց, դու զգում ես սերը… ու կսիրես մենակ քեզ հատուկ ձևով, խելագարությունից սկսած, վերջացրած ամենամեծ քնքշանքը, ամեն տեսակի հանդուրժողականությունը ու չարաճճիությունը…
դու էն քչերից ես, որ կարողանում ա շատ ծայրահեղություններ, ի դեպ, բավականին հաճելի ծայրահեղություններ, իր մեջ ներառել ու ստեղծել մի ամբողջական կերպար, որը ամեն տեղ նույնն ա` հրեշտակային էությունդ ա… 

Էս պահին խայտառակ ձևի եմ քեզ սիրում, նույնիսկ վախենում եմ ասել, թե ոնց ա դա դրսևորվում հիմա, դու գիտես… 
չգնաս… չփոխվես…_

----------


## Lion

> _Դայանայի լեզվով «տաչել» նշանակում ա «պաչել»…_


Ես էլ հազար բան մտածեցի  :Wink:

----------


## Dayana

> Ես էլ հազար բան մտածեցի


 :Blush:  փիս-փիս բաներ մի մտածիր բարեկամս  :Smile:

----------


## Lion

Բայց ինչու փիս... օրինակ Բուռատինոին հիշեցի: Կառլոն խեղճին ինչ օրը գցեց :Tongue:

----------


## Dayana

էլի եկել եմ  :Smile:  Մի ժողովրդական խոսք կա ՝ դռնից դուրս ես անում, պատուհանից է ներս գալիս  :Sad:  ես եմ  :Sad:  Ամեն օր որոշում եմ, որ վերջ գնում եմ, էլ հետ չեմ գալու, ջնջելու եմ լրիվ, բայց չի ստացվում  :Sad:   Մի անգամ ինչ-որ բան ստացվում էր, բայց ընդհամենը 2 ամիս տևեց  :Sad:  Ես նախորդ կյանքում երևի "յոգ" եմ եղել  :Smile:  Էն որ ասեղների վրայով են քայլում, կամ ձեռքը կրակի մեջ են մտցնում  :Shok:  Հոգնել եմ  :Sad:  զզվել, կոկորդիսա կանգնել ...

----------


## Dayana

Невидимка օրվա մեջ մի քանի անգամ այցելում է ինձ համադասարանցիների էջում  :Sad:  հոգնեցրեց իրա թաքնված կերպարով  :Sad:  Մտի հանգիստ նայի էլի, քեզ հո չե՞մ ուտելու  :Xeloq:  
Իսկ ես էդ սայթից արդեն զզվել եմ  :Sad:  բոլոր ինձ պիտանի նկարներն արդեն պահել եմ  :Tongue:   :LOL:  ուզում է պայթի, մեկ է արդեն ունեմ  :Smile:  մեկ էլ են հիմար աղջկան պիտի ջնջեմ, ինձ պետք չի  :Beee:  բայց շատ օգնեց...   :Blush:

----------


## Lion

Դայան ջան, կյանքը հիանալի ու չափազանց լավ բանա :Smile:  ՄԻ զզվիր... այլ ուղղակի ապրիր

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դա՛յ, էդ ադնագլազնիկներից ես էլ եմ զզվել  :Bad:  Բայց չեմ ուզում ջնջել. մարդիկ կան, որոնց հետ մենակ էնտեղով եմ շփվում: Ի՞նչ անեմ  :Sad:

----------


## Dayana

Բյուր ջան ես էլ չեմ կարողանում հրաժարվել  :Sad:  Առաջին սիրուս էդ սայթով գտա  :Love:  16 տարի անց  :Love:  բայց իրան չեմ ասել  :Secret:  Իմանա կգժվի  :LOL:   :LOL: 
Դրան գումարենք այն, որ շատ հարազատ մարդկանց միայն էնտեղ կարող եմ հանդիպել  :Smile:  չէ, չեմ հրաժարվի, դեռ պատրաստ չեմ բոլորից հրաժարվել  :Smile:  Երբեմն պիտի կոշիկներդ ցեխոտվեն, սիրելիիդ մետ գնալու ճանապարհին  :Wink:

----------


## Lion

> Բյուր ջան ես էլ չեմ կարողանում հրաժարվել  Առաջին սիրուս էդ սայթով գտա  16 տարի անց  բայց իրան չեմ ասել  Իմանա կգժվի  
> Դրան գումարենք այն, որ շատ հարազատ մարդկանց միայն էնտեղ կարող եմ հանդիպել  չէ, չեմ հրաժարվի, դեռ պատրաստ չեմ բոլորից հրաժարվել  Երբեմն պիտի կոշիկներդ ցեխոտվեն, սիրելիիդ մետ գնալու ճանապարհին


 Ես իմ երզան եմ կորցրել,
Օդնակլասսնիկի եջերում...

 Իսկ ես իմ սիրուն այնտեղ էլ չեմ կարողանում գտնել :Cool:

----------


## Dayana

> Ես իմ երզան եմ կորցրել,
> Օդնակլասսնիկի եջերում...
> 
>  Իսկ ես իմ սիրուն այնտեղ էլ չեմ կարողանում գտնել


Բարեկամս, ես իմ սիրուն այնեղ չեմ էլ փնտրում   :Smile:  դա օրինակ էր, ուղղակի օրինակ  :Smile: 
Հ.Գ. Անիծվեն բոլոր այն օրինակները, որոնք ճշմարտությունից հեռու են  :Wink:

----------


## Dayana

Այսօր աշխատանից դուրս եկա, քալում էի, լսում իմ սիրած երգերը ու հանկարծ Արևը աչքերիս ընկավ  :Smile:  Հիշեցի, որ մի ժամանակ սովորություն ունի նայել Արևին, պայքարում էի նրա շողերի դեմ: Այնքան էի նայում, մինչև ոսպնյակս այրվում էր ու սկսում էի Արևին սև տեսնել  :Smile:  Կրկնեցի: Ինչպես այն ժամանակ, այսօր էլ աչքերս արցունքներվ ծածկվեցին  :Smile:  իսկ դիմացիս երիտասարդը ինձ մատով սաստեց  :Smile:  չլսեցի ինչ էր ասում, կարծես թե Հայ չէր  :Smile:  Ակնոց հագա  :Blush:  ու շարունակեցի... Տրանսպորտում կրկնեցի նույնը  :Smile:  իսկ կողքիս մի սրևանման աղջիկ էր նստած  :Smile:  Բայց այսօր Արևին չհաղթեցի  :Smile:  վառ էր  :Smile:  շողում էր  :Smile: 

Ժամանակը քաղցր ու դնդաղահոս մեղրից է պատրաստված, ու միայն հիմարները գիտեն, թե դա ինչ է նշանակում  :Smile:  Գայթակղություն ՝Չեմ կարող դիմադրել...
Գիտեմ, որ նա ծխից է սարքված, բայց ես կորել եմ ...
Նա գիտի, որ ես կոտրվել եմ,բայց ես նրան պիտի վճարեմ ...
Գահթակղություն՝ չեմ կարող դիմադրել...

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> ...չլսեցի ինչ էր ասում, կարծես թե Հայ չէր...


Ինչու՞ մեծատառով, նամանավանդ որ հայ չէր:  :Cool: 
Իսկ այդ մեղրից ես էլ եմ կերել, տեսնես դա ի՞նչ է նշանակում:  :Think:

----------


## Dayana

Գնացի անցյալս  :Smile:  7 երակար տարիներ շաբաթը 4 օր գոնւմ էի էնտեղ: Գրեթե ոչինչ չէր փոխվել: Հենց շեմից զգացի ինձ շատ ծանոթ հոտը` Շաղոյանի երեսի կրեմի հոտը, որը էնքան հաստ շերտով է միշտ լղոզված լինում, որ երբ հանկարծ որոշում էիր համբուրել, քիթս մտնում է կրեմի շերտի մեջ  :Jpit:  Բայց հարազատ հոտ էր, կարոտել էի: Վաղուց չէի այցելել կյանքիս կարևորագույն կանանցից երկրորդին  :Smile:  Նա միայն մայրիկիս է զրջում  :Smile:  Այնքան ծանոթ մարդիկ: Նրանցից շատերն ինձ հիշում էին, ոմանք ժպտալով անունս հարցնում, իսկ երբ ասում էի էնպիսի քնքշանքով էին ինձ նայում, էնպիսի ջերմությամբ ողջունում, որ ուրիշ ոչ մի տեղ չեմ զգա : Իմ սիրելի ուսուցիչ , քանի տարի ես ինձ տանջել  :Smile:  ինչքան ես բողոքել, որ ձեռքերս ուժ չունեն, որ տաղանդս սպանում եմ ծուլությամբ  :Smile:  Որքան ես դու մեծացել: Իսկ դուք տիկնայք, դուք մի ժամանակ ինձ համարում էիք ձեր դպրոցի լավագույն սաներից մեկը: Էհե~յ ցուցատափեղկ, քանի տարի ես նկարս քեզ մոտ պահել  :Smile:  քեզ էլ եմ կարոտել, իսկ հիմա դու աստիճանավանդակի առաջ դրված ես, փոշին քողարկելու համար  :Sad:  Ահա և դուք  :Love:  կամ դու  :Love:  իմ երկրորդ մայր  :Smile:  Քո քնքշությամբ, հոգատարությամբ 5 տարի ինձ պարուրել ես  :Smile:  Երբեմն այդ սիրով ինձ խեղդում էիր  :Love:  Միայն դու կարող էիր աչքերումս կարդալ այն, ինչ բոլորից թաքցված էր: Միայն դու կարող էիր մի խոսքով ինձ մեղավորության զգացումից ազատել  :Smile:  Կարոտել էի քեզ, քո ժպիտը, նույնիսկ քո Թբիլիսյան "ակցենտը"  :Smile:  Դու բացառիկ ես: Լավ է, որ քեզ ժպտալիս եմ տեսնում  :Smile:  Դու այսօր համբույրներով ծածկել էիր դեմքս  :Blush:  իսկ ես ոչ մի անգամ չեմ կարողանում քեզ ասել, որ շատ եմ սիրում, միայն ժպտում եմ, մաքսիմալ քնքշանքով  :Blush:  փորձելով այդ ժպիտի մեջ ողջ սերս փաթատել ու քեզ տալ  :Smile:  Չմոռանաս ինձ, խնդրում եմ, որովհոտև աշխարհի ցանկացած կետում քո սերն ինձ թևեր է տալիս...   :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Լավն էր ...  :Smile:   Հա, մոռացա քեզ շնորհակալություն հայտնեմ վերջապես էդ ծեծված ու լղոզված կերպարդ մաքրելու համար  :Smile:  Ապրես  :Smile:  Հոգնել էի, չէ.. զզվել էի էդ *չ*իրական, *չ*ճիշտ կերպարիցդ: Էն հարցուփորձերից, թե դու ով ես, վայ դու ինչ երջանիկ ես, վայ դու ինչ դժբախտ ես... ու էս ֆոնի վրա մի քանի այլ ծեծված արտահայտություններց, որոնք քոնն էին: Զվվել էի օրագիրս` քո հորինված անուն ազգանունով լցնելուց, որ քո մոտ միայն ժպտատ . չէ ավելի լավ բառ կա` քմծիծաղ էր առաջացնում: չնայած, դու ուշացել ես, առաջինը ես քմծիծաղեցի  :Jpit:  Հա, հոգնել էի, էդպիսին եմ ես, շուտ եմ հոգնում, ու երբ զգում եմ, որ էլ պետք չես, դուրս եմ գցում կյանքիցս, ու ամենակարևորը` օրգարիցս  :Smile:  Ափսոսում եմ միայն մի բանի համար, կոնսուրախ բառն ինձ համար դառավ շարքային, իսկ մի ժամանակ ինքն էնքան կարևոր բառ էր, էնքան իմն էր, բայց դե լավ ...  :Wink:  Մենակ թե երեկվա մաղթանքներում քեզ քողարկած մասը չիրականանա  :Smile:  Հա , երեկ չէի ուզում, որ ՋԻՆ-ն իր կաախարդական փայտիկով հրաշքներ գործի, ու իր կախարդական գորգի վրա նստած սլանար ինձ մոտ , որովհետև նախ գորգը գորգ չէր, ու հետո ասեմ որպես գաղտնիք  :Blush:  գորգը ամենևին էլ կախարդական չէր  :Smile:  Նա նույնիսկ փայտիկ չունի  :Smile:  բայց ՋԻՆ-ա  :Tongue:  ամենաիսկական ՋԻՆ-ը  :Smile:  Տեսնես իմ մեջ ինչա գտել  :Sad:  դատակ, դեպրեսված, անկապ դեմք  :Smile:  ու ինքը էդ անկապ դեմքին սիրումա, թե ինչի ես էլ չգիտեմ: Նույնիսկ թույլ չի տալիս փոխադարձաբար պատասխանեմ, կամ գոնե շնորհակալություն հայտնեմ: Ասում է չպատասխանես... ու էս բազմակետերն իրականում նշանակում են ` ախմախ երեխա  :Jpit:  Կյանքիս լավագույն կոմպլեմենտը  :Smile:  Ափսոս երեկ դու Ավտոռադիո չէիր լսում  :Smile:  Բայց լավ էր, որ չէիր լսում, չէի ուզենա կիսել էդ երգի հաճույքը  :Smile:  Հա Աշուն, դեռ կսողանք... Մենակ մի բան ավելացնեմ ու վերջացնեմ քեզ նվիրված վերջին օրագրային գրառումա, Ես, ի տարբերություն էն քնքուշ էակի, քեզ չեմ չորացրել, հենց էսպես թարմ-թարմ քամուն եմ հանձնում, գնա, կառչի կանքից, զգա կյանքը, իմաստավորի, ապրի... ծերուկ  :Smile:  Ռուսերեն ասած ` պռաշչայ  :Jpit:

----------


## Երկնային

_Դայ, լավ ես անում, որ թարմ-թարմ ես քամուն հանձնում, էդ չորացնելու պրոցեսը շատ ցավոտ ա…  հիմա փորձում եմ բառեր գտնել, որ ասեմ քեզ, բայց չկան… մենակ էն, որ սիրում եմ… լավ կլինի, մի ափսոսա էն պահերը, որոնք դեմքիդ ժպիտ են առաջացրել…  աչքիս էսօր էլ եմ զանգելու հեռախոսով պաչիկ անելու քեզ…  
պաչիկ-պաչիկ-պաչոնիկ… 

Հ.Գ.Քնքուշ էակն էլ դու ես, ինձ անուն չկպցնես…_

----------


## Dayana

Բարև իմ աշխարհ  :Smile:  լավ ՝ որ դու կաս: Մաման ճիշտ էր ուզում նկարել քեզ, ուղղակի աջ մասում ` չբացահայտված, դեռ կիսատ մասում իզուր էր ինչ-որ բան պատկերում: Ինչևէ լավ է, որ չնկարեց: Քեզ համար տարվա եղանակներ եմ գտել : Օրինակ Ամառ ` տաք ու քնքուշ: Աշուն, դեղնած տերևներ ու տաքություն, երևի Լենայի հետ համատեղենք, չգիտեմ, կամ Ուղղակի աշուն.., լավ դա դեռ կորոշենք: Իսկ էներգիայի պահպանման օրենքն էլի գործեց: Դեռ չէի հասցրել ծերուկին դուրս անել էստեղից, երբ ներս եկավ բարի կախարդը: Դեռ նրա բարությունը կչափենք  :Jpit:  
Հոգնել եմ գիտես, դե այսինքն գիտես: Գիշերը մինչև լույս ռադիոն է ոռնում ` լավագույն դեպքում սաքսաֆոն, վատագույն դեպքում մի ճղճղան աղջիկ լացում է կորցրած սիրո մասին: Առավոտյան ինչպես միշտ պիտի արթնանամ նույն ժամին, նույն դեմքով, հագնեմ ժպիտս, խմեմ ինձ հասանելի հյութն ու վազեմ դուրս` ինձ են չէ սպասում: Գնամ դասի, հետո անգլի, հետո հործի, եթե հասցնեմ նույնիսկ ընդմիջում կանեմ ու մի բան կուտեմ, ու ամբողջ օրը էդ հիմար ժպիտը դեմքիս նստած կմնամ, եթե հարկե հաջողացնեմ կողքերս չնայել, քանի որ հենց նայեմ, կտեսնեմ բացառիկ վարպետությամբ ուրիշին սուզելով ջրից դուրս ցատկողներին: Ահա Արծիվը, նույնիսկ ժպտում է  ինձ: Ամեն ինչի կարող է անել, ցույց տալու համար, որ ինձ օգնում է, իսկ իրականում արածս ուղղակի սեփական արժանիք ներկայացնելու միտում ունի: Խեղճ մարդ, միթե չի հասկանում, որ ես ոչ մեկին և ոչինչ ապացուցելու կարիք չունեմ, առավել ևս հիմա, այ այսօր, երբ մի փոքրիկ բռունցքաչափ տեղ դատարկությունից զնգում է  :Smile:  Էհե~յ ...

----------


## Dayana

Մոռացա ասել, որ էս ամեն ինչը դեռ ոչինչ է  :Smile:  միևնույն է, մի քանի օր անց ես կդառնամ նույն փորիկ ու կենսախինդ աչոնիկը  :Smile:  իսկ "բռունցքս" չի փոխվի  :Wink:

----------


## Dayana

> Ուֆ էս վերջերս էնքան եմ ասում էն ինչ մտածում եմ, որ բոլորը նեղանում են  սկսեմ սովորել կեղծ ժպիտ ընդունել ու ոչինչ չասել  Տեսնես կկարողանամ՞  Էդ ինչպես պիտի անեմ, ուզենամ ասել իչ-որ բան, բայց լռեմ ու ժպտամ  ինչ խայտառակություն  բայց դե ուրիշ ճար չկա  Անցնում եմ իմ համար բացասակն մնացածի համար դրական պահելաձևի 
> 
> Ու զղջում եմ մի պահ ես, սեր ու բարիք եմ ցրել, 
> Մինչդեռ պետք էր սեր հայցել, իսկ բարիքը` վաճառել...


Լավ էլ ստացվում է  :Smile:  էհէյ, մի ժամանակ վախենում էիր թե չի ստացվի, հիմա էնքան ես դերի մեջ մտել, չես կարողանում դուրս գալ  :Smile:  նստիր վրանում իլիկ պտտիր, կամ դակումենտացիա գրիր, մեկ է նույն արդյունքն է  :Smile:

----------


## Երկնային

_Դայուշ…մի բան ասե՞մ…  լավ, չեմ ասի…_

----------


## Dayana

> _Դայուշ…մի բան ասե՞մ…  լավ, չեմ ասի…_


չասես, չեմ դիմանա  :Jpit: 
դե լավ ասա, կդիմանամ  :Wink:

----------


## Երկնային

> չասես, չեմ դիմանա 
> դե լավ ասա, կդիմանամ


_դու երբեք չես կարող կեղծ լինել… էդ մտքից ձեռ քաշի… դու էդ որակի մարդ չես, նենց որ համակերպվի… 
տի նե տակա~յա… _

----------


## Dayana

> _դու երբեք չես կարող կեղծ լինել… էդ մտքից ձեռ քաշի… դու էդ որակի մարդ չես, նենց որ համակերպվի… 
> տի նե տակա~յա… _


էյհեյ Նյուտս, դու ինձ չգիտես  :Smile:  լրիվ կեղծ եմ, ես ու իմ բալկոնը  :Smile:  վայ, չէ էստեղ պիտի հայերեն գրեի չէ? ` պատշգամբս  :Smile:  կեղծը տեսնես ուրիշ կերպ ոնց է լինում ?  :Xeloq:

----------


## Երկնային

> էյհեյ Նյուտս, դու ինձ չգիտես  լրիվ կեղծ եմ, ես ու իմ բալկոնը  վայ, չէ էստեղ պիտի հայերեն գրեի չէ? ` պատշգամբս  կեղծը տեսնես ուրիշ կերպ ոնց է լինում ?


_դու չգիտես… ու ընդհանրապես, մեծերը որ ասում են, խելոք լսի…_

----------


## Dayana

> _դու չգիտես… ու ընդհանրապես, մեծերը որ ասում են, խելոք լսի…_


լսում եմ մեծերին  :Smile:  քեզ էլ եմ լսում  :Smile: 
բայց ախր էնքան սուտ էր, էնքան կեղծ, մի ամբողջ տարի, 12 ամիս սուտ: Էդ ստի սկիզբը դրեցի 2007-ի Հոկտեմբերի 3-ին, երբ սկսեցի պատշգամբիս կառուցումը, ու 2008-ի Հոկտեմբերի 4-ին, լույս 5-ի գիշերը պատշգամբը քանդվեց, իրա հետ քանդելով նոր ներկած պատուհաններս, աթոռն ու ցած գցեց ներկամանս: Հիմա դեմքս ծամածռել եմ ու ասում եմ լավ է, լավ կլինի ... 
Գնացի բայիկ անեմ: Միացնեմ ավտոռադիոն ու ռոտրոյի հույսով մինչ լույս սպասեմ...  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Ուզում եմ մի քիչ պատմել Արաքսիի մասին: Բարի, քնքուշ, նուրբ... շատ են հատկանիշները, որոնցով բնութագրվում էր նա: Շատերը գիտեին նրան, բայց քչերին էր բախտ վիճակված տեսնել իրական Արաքսիի հոգին: Արաքսին համարվում էր հաջողակ մարդ: Ուներ լավ  աշխատանք,  որոշակի սիրելի զբաղմունքներ, լավ կրթություն, խելք, տրամաբանություն, ընկերներ, ընտանիք ... բայց մի բան պակաս էր: Արաքսին վարպետ էր երազելու, երկնքում ամպերից կազմված պատկերներ նկատելու ու նրանց հետ խոսելու մեջ: Եթե ինձ ասեին, որ Արաքսին դյուրագրգիռ է մինչ նրա հետ մտերմանալս, երևի ծիծաղեի, բայց նա հենց այդպիսին էր: Դժվար էր Արաքսիին ափերից հանելը: Օրերով կարող էիր փորձել նրան բարկացնել, անարդար մեաղդրանքներ թափել գլխին, նեղացնել, բայց նա ոչինչ չէր անի ժպտալուց զատ, բայց կարող էր մի չնչին բանից այնպես բռնկվել, որ ապուշ կտրեիր: Կարող էր նույնիսկ բղավել հարազատի վրա, բայց ամենից հաճախ նա բարկանալիս հեծկլտում էր, ու արցունքներում թաթախված ինչ-որ կցկտուր բառեր ասում, իսկ հետո ողջ գիշեր չէր քնում, չկարողանալով ներել ինքն իրեն բարկանալու համար: Կկարոտեմ Արաքսիին... Մի անգամ գիշերը զգալով, որ նա լալիս է հարցրի.
-ինչու ես լաց լինում Արաքս?
-չեմ լացում, կոկորդս ինչ-որ բան քերեց` հազացի:
Իսկ իրականում լացը զսպելուց սկսել էր խեղդվել: Ընկերներից շատերը նրան համարում էին անհետաքրքիր, քանի որ ոչ մի խնջույքի ու հավաքույթի չեր մասնակցում, իսկ երբ ստիպված էր լինում ներկա գտնվել, մի փափուկ անկյուն էր գտնում ու քնում: Խաղաղ դեմքը հաճախ էր ծաղրվում  :Smile:  Իմ Արաքսի, դու այնքան հանգիստ էիր, այնքան բարի, այնքան իրական... Մի օր ժպիտը դեմքիդ  խաղաղ հանգչեցիր, թողնելով երազելու ու երկնքում ամպիկներից պատկերներ տեսնելու հատկությունս...

----------


## Dayana

Գիտե՞ս ինչի եմ սենց: Չգիտես, կամ ինչպես բոլորը մտածում ես թե սիրահարված եմ, անպատասան է, կամ նման հիմարություններ: Չէ... Մի շաբաթից ավելի լսում եմ նույն երգը, նույնիսկ ցիտում, օրվա մեջ հարյուր անգամ լսում ու կարդում եմ նույն նախադասությունը, ու չեմ հասկանում, ինչի ես տենց ուժեղ չեմ: Ախր ոնց կարող եմ լսել, համակրել մի բանի, որն ինձանից շատ հեռու է: Դա նույնն է թե մարդասպանը քահանային համակրի, ու ամեն անգամ մարդ սպանելուց առաջ մտածի, որ իրականում պետո էր ոչ թե սպանել նրան, այլ ասել ` Ձեր Մեղքերը Ներված են: Եվ դա դեռ ոչինչ, որ քահանայի այդ խոսքերը կարող են կատաղության հասցնել իրական հավատացյալին...
Բայց դե ես էսպիսին էմ: Փորձեր անել ինքս ինձ փոխելու, երևի անիմաստ է: Սայաթ Նովան փորձեց հաղթահարել ինքն իրեն ու չստացվեց: Ես կարող եմ փորձել, մի անգամ նույնիսկ կիսատ ինչ-որ բան արեցի, բայց դա ոչինչ չտվեց, բացի մի անգամ ՋԻՆ-ի հետ կախարդական գորգին նստած կինո գնալու հնարավորությունից  :Smile:  Բայց դե ես էլի եմ փորձում: Ինչպես բոլորը գիտեն, ես շամպայնի ու առհասարակ ալկոհոլի հետ բարիդրացիական հարաբերությունների մեջ եմ, հետևաբար ռիսկի կդիմեմ ու հուսամ, որ վերջում շամպայն կխմեմ ... 
Հ.Գ.    ՋԻՆ, գիտեմ որ կկարդաս մի քանի օր հետո, չմոռանաս որ Կինո պիտի գնանք  :Smile:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Գիտե՞ս ինչի եմ սենց: Չգիտես, կամ ինչպես բոլորը մտածում ես թե սիրահարված եմ, անպատասան է, կամ նման հիմարություններ: Չէ... Մի շաբաթից ավելի լսում եմ նույն երգը, նույնիսկ ցիտում, օրվա մեջ հարյուր անգամ լսում ու կարդում եմ նույն նախադասությունը, ու չեմ հասկանում, ինչի ես տենց ուժեղ չեմ: Ախր ոնց կարող եմ լսել, համակրել մի բանի, որն ինձանից շատ հեռու է: Դա նույնն է թե մարդասպանը քահանային համակրի, ու ամեն անգամ մարդ սպանելուց առաջ մտածի, որ իրականում պետո էր ոչ թե սպանել նրան, այլ ասել ` Ձեր Մեղքերը Ներված են: Եվ դա դեռ ոչինչ, որ քահանայի այդ խոսքերը կարող են կատաղության հասցնել իրական հավատացյալին...
> Բայց դե ես էսպիսին էմ: Փորձեր անել ինքս ինձ փոխելու, երևի անիմաստ է: Սայաթ Նովան փորձեց հաղթահարել ինքն իրեն ու չստացվեց: Ես կարող եմ փորձել, մի անգամ նույնիսկ կիսատ ինչ-որ բան արեցի, բայց դա ոչինչ չտվեց, բացի մի անգամ ՋԻՆ-ի հետ կախարդական գորգին նստած կինո գնալու հնարավորությունից  Բայց դե ես էլի եմ փորձում: Ինչպես բոլորը գիտեն, ես շամպայնի ու առհասարակ ալկոհոլի հետ բարիդրացիական հարաբերությունների մեջ եմ, հետևաբար ռիսկի կդիմեմ ու հուսամ, որ վերջում շամպայն կխմեմ ... 
> Հ.Գ.    ՋԻՆ, գիտեմ որ կկարդաս մի քանի օր հետո, չմոռանաս որ Կինո պիտի գնանք


Դայուշս,  դու սիրահարված ես մի երևույթի , որ գիտես որ կա, մի օր կգաաա, մի օր դու էլ իրա աչքերի մեջ կնայես,  կտեսնես ինչ գույնի է: Ներկա պահին դու շփվում ես իր հետ լինի դա երաժշտության, անշունչ առարկանների, մարդկանց միմիկաների  :Tease:   ու այլ մանր մունր բաների միջոցով  ու ավելի համոզվում նրա գոյության մեջ, բայց նրա անժամկետ չհայտնվելը մեկ-մեկ տխրեցնում է  :Sad:  , հիասթափեցնում, բայց բավական է էլի նույն երաժշտության հնչյունները  :Sulel:   , նորից ամեն ինչ տեղն է ընկնում :  :Blush:  Արի իրար հետ պարտադիր չի վերջում փրփրագմփիկ չէ  :Think: ........, վիսկի խմենք , անջատվենք  :Drinks:   :LOL: 

 Պարտադիր չի սիրո մասին լինի վերևում գրվածը , չխառնեք  :Nono:

----------


## Natali

> Ուզում եմ մի քիչ պատմել Արաքսիի մասին: Բարի, քնքուշ, նուրբ... շատ են հատկանիշները, որոնցով բնութագրվում էր նա: Շատերը գիտեին նրան, բայց քչերին էր բախտ վիճակված տեսնել իրական Արաքսիի հոգին: Արաքսին համարվում էր հաջողակ մարդ: Ուներ լավ  աշխատանք,  որոշակի սիրելի զբաղմունքներ, լավ կրթություն, խելք, տրամաբանություն, ընկերներ, ընտանիք ... բայց մի բան պակաս էր: Արաքսին վարպետ էր երազելու, երկնքում ամպերից կազմված պատկերներ նկատելու ու նրանց հետ խոսելու մեջ: Եթե ինձ ասեին, որ Արաքսին դյուրագրգիռ է մինչ նրա հետ մտերմանալս, երևի ծիծաղեի, բայց նա հենց այդպիսին էր: Դժվար էր Արաքսիին ափերից հանելը: Օրերով կարող էիր փորձել նրան բարկացնել, անարդար մեաղդրանքներ թափել գլխին, նեղացնել, բայց նա ոչինչ չէր անի ժպտալուց զատ, բայց կարող էր մի չնչին բանից այնպես բռնկվել, որ ապուշ կտրեիր: Կարող էր նույնիսկ բղավել հարազատի վրա, բայց ամենից հաճախ նա բարկանալիս հեծկլտում էր, ու արցունքներում թաթախված ինչ-որ կցկտուր բառեր ասում, իսկ հետո ողջ գիշեր չէր քնում, չկարողանալով ներել ինքն իրեն բարկանալու համար: Կկարոտեմ Արաքսիին... Մի անգամ գիշերը զգալով, որ նա լալիս է հարցրի.
> -ինչու ես լաց լինում Արաքս?
> -չեմ լացում, կոկորդս ինչ-որ բան քերեց` հազացի:
> Իսկ իրականում լացը զսպելուց սկսել էր խեղդվել: Ընկերներից շատերը նրան համարում էին անհետաքրքիր, քանի որ ոչ մի խնջույքի ու հավաքույթի չեր մասնակցում, իսկ երբ ստիպված էր լինում ներկա գտնվել, մի փափուկ անկյուն էր գտնում ու քնում: Խաղաղ դեմքը հաճախ էր ծաղրվում  Իմ Արաքսի, դու այնքան հանգիստ էիր, այնքան բարի, այնքան իրական... Մի օր ժպիտը դեմքիդ  խաղաղ հանգչեցիր, թողնելով երազելու ու երկնքում ամպիկներից պատկերներ տեսնելու հատկությունս...


կարդալուս ամբողջ ընթացքում կարծես գուշակում էի հետագա նկարագրությանը Դայուշ... :Think:   ,և գիտես ես ճիշտ էի երբ մտածում էի  թե գիտեմ այդ աղջկան.  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ուզում եմ մի քիչ պատմել Արաքսիի մասին: Բարի, քնքուշ, նուրբ... շատ են հատկանիշները, որոնցով բնութագրվում էր նա: Շատերը գիտեին նրան, բայց քչերին էր բախտ վիճակված տեսնել իրական Արաքսիի հոգին: Արաքսին համարվում էր հաջողակ մարդ: Ուներ լավ աշխատանք, որոշակի սիրելի զբաղմունքներ, լավ կրթություն, խելք, տրամաբանություն, ընկերներ, ընտանիք ... բայց մի բան պակաս էր: Արաքսին վարպետ էր երազելու, երկնքում ամպերից կազմված պատկերներ նկատելու ու նրանց հետ խոսելու մեջ: Եթե ինձ ասեին, որ Արաքսին դյուրագրգիռ է մինչ նրա հետ մտերմանալս, երևի ծիծաղեի, բայց նա հենց այդպիսին էր: Դժվար էր Արաքսիին ափերից հանելը: Օրերով կարող էիր փորձել նրան բարկացնել, անարդար մեաղդրանքներ թափել գլխին, նեղացնել, բայց նա ոչինչ չէր անի ժպտալուց զատ, բայց կարող էր մի չնչին բանից այնպես բռնկվել, որ ապուշ կտրեիր: Կարող էր նույնիսկ բղավել հարազատի վրա, բայց ամենից հաճախ նա բարկանալիս հեծկլտում էր, ու արցունքներում թաթախված ինչ-որ կցկտուր բառեր ասում, իսկ հետո ողջ գիշեր չէր քնում, չկարողանալով ներել ինքն իրեն բարկանալու համար: Կկարոտեմ Արաքսիին... Մի անգամ գիշերը զգալով, որ նա լալիս է հարցրի.
> -ինչու ես լաց լինում Արաքս?
> -չեմ լացում, կոկորդս ինչ-որ բան քերեց` հազացի:
> Իսկ իրականում լացը զսպելուց սկսել էր խեղդվել: Ընկերներից շատերը նրան համարում էին անհետաքրքիր, քանի որ ոչ մի խնջույքի ու հավաքույթի չեր մասնակցում, իսկ երբ ստիպված էր լինում ներկա գտնվել, մի փափուկ անկյուն էր գտնում ու քնում: Խաղաղ դեմքը հաճախ էր ծաղրվում Իմ Արաքսի, դու այնքան հանգիստ էիր, այնքան բարի, այնքան իրական... Մի օր ժպիտը դեմքիդ խաղաղ հանգչեցիր, թողնելով երազելու ու երկնքում ամպիկներից պատկերներ տեսնելու հատկությունս...


Դա՛յ, էս մեկը վրիպել էր աչքիցս:
Կարդալիս սկզբից Մարուշային հիշեցի (նրա մասին պատմվածք գրելն անընդհատ հետաձգում եմ), հետո՝ մի ընկերուհի ունեմ, անունը նույնն է, իսկ հետո… հետո… Անահիտին հիշեցի: Մի օր էլի նրա մասին կգրեմ:

----------


## Dayana

Շնորհակալ եմ գրառումներ համար աղջիկներ ջան  :Smile: 

Նատալի  պետք էլ չի ճանաչել   :Wink: 
Իդ կխմենք  :Smile: 
Բյուր  գրի  :Smile: 


Մեկա էս կյանքում զոռով ոչինչ չի լինում  :Smile:  թողեք կյանքը ինքնահոսին, ու ինքը խաղաղ կտանի դեպի գահավեժ  :Smile:  լավ էլ բառ էր  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դա՛յ, էս ու՞ր էիր կորել: Հա՛, կգրեմ: Էս կիրակի ծրագրել եմ, որ պիտի նստեմ, Մարուշայի մասին գրեմ:

----------


## Dayana

> Դա՛յ, էս ու՞ր էիր կորել: Հա՛, կգրեմ: Էս կիրակի ծրագրել եմ, որ պիտի նստեմ, Մարուշայի մասին գրեմ:


ինքս ինձ հանգիստ էի տվել  մինչև ամսի 20-ը, բայց հետո մտածում էի մի անգամից 24-ին կգամ, մի հատ գրառում կանեմ, դե գիես ինչ  :Wink:  ու երևի կմնամ, էն էլ երեկ մտա  :Smile:  Էս հանգիստը Արշակից "պլեճ" արած լռություն էր, էդ մասին նույնիսկ մտածում էի կգրեմ, բայց դե մեկ է ոչ մեկին պետք չի  :Wink:  Հիմա եկել եմ, ու ստիպված ես դիմանալ իմ օրագրին  :Smile:  բայց էլ ոչ մի կապվածություն, ոչ մի անձնավորում, ոչ մի սարքած աշարհ  :Smile:  Իմ աշխարհն էր, ես էի սարքել, ես էլ քանդեցի  :Hands Up:

----------


## Dayana

Նվիրում եմ, վերցրու  :Smile:  , մենակ թե մի խափի, զզվել եմ   :Sad:  հոգնել եմ:
Դու չգիտես, որ ինձ նվիրել են անվերջության ամբողջ կեսը  :Tongue:  էնպես-որ սա վերցրու քեզ  :Smile:  չեմ ջնջի, չեմ ճղի, դեն չեմ նետի  :Smile:  իմն էր, լրիվ իմ անձնականը, հիմա կլինի մերը  :Smile:  բայց էդ մենքից մեկը ես եմ, մյուսը՝ անհայտ  :LOL:  այսինքն դու  :LOL:  Բայց դու դեմք եք գիտե՞ս , ինչիդ եմ պետք  :LOL:  դու նույնիսկ ինձ չգիտես, ու լավ կլինի չիմանաս  :LOL:  Ներվային, դեպրեսված, ամեն ստից բանից նեղացող մարդ  :Smile:  Հա , դե նեղացնելու գիտակ էլ եմ  :Smile:  լեզվիս տակ էնքան փուշ ունեմ, ու բոլորին կհերիքի  :Smile:  Բայց դե մեկա դրական անվերջության կեսն ունեմ  :Wink:  չգիտեի, ասեցին, իմացա - որ ունեմ , ու էդ լավա  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Մազերս չեմ սանրել... 
Լավ եմ չէ՞ արել ...
Նայում կողքերս ու սիրտս խառնումա, էսքան կեղծ բան ոնց եմ թույլ տվել որ շուրջս կուտակվի: Անձրևա չէ՞, սենց ամպերը կուտակվել են, բայց որ լավ հեռու եմ նայում, տեսնում եմ արևի շողեր, լույս... Էստեղ չկա... Ոչ կարող եմ թողնել գնալ, ոչ կարող եմ մնալ... Ականջներս փակում եմ, ներսից են գոռում ՝ օդում թռչող նավեր, ջրում լուշվող ամպեր... Բայց էդ սուտա ... Մի հատ ճիշտ բան եմ ուզում գտնեմ, չի ստացում ...   :Sad: 
Լավ է գոնե մազերս չեմ սանրել....  :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Դայուշս...արի մազերդ շոյելով սանրեմ...կարող ա տենց կոկիկ չստացվի...բայց ..համ էլ տաչիկ կանեմ ձեռքի հետ  :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

> Մազերս չեմ սանրել... 
> Լավ եմ չէ՞ արել ...
> Նայում կողքերս ու սիրտս խառնումա, էսքան կեղծ բան ոնց եմ թույլ տվել որ շուրջս կուտակվի: Անձրևա չէ՞, սենց ամպերը կուտակվել են, բայց որ լավ հեռու եմ նայում, տեսնում եմ արևի շողեր, լույս... Էստեղ չկա... Ոչ կարող եմ թողնել գնալ, ոչ կարող եմ մնալ... Ականջներս փակում եմ, ներսից են գոռում ՝ օդում թռչող նավեր, ջրում լուշվող ամպեր... Բայց էդ սուտա ... Մի հատ ճիշտ բան եմ ուզում գտնեմ, չի ստացում ...  
> Լավ է գոնե մազերս չեմ սանրել....


Լավ ա ավելի շատ չես գզել, բայց մազերդ ոնց որ նորմալ էին  :Think:

----------


## Dayana

> Դայուշս...արի մազերդ շոյելով սանրեմ...կարող ա տենց կոկիկ չստացվի...բայց ..համ էլ տաչիկ կանեմ ձեռքի հետ


Լիլ, գիտես ոնց ա, ուզում եմ մազերս չսանրվեն առհասարակ  :Sad: 
Անուշի խելագարության տեսարանն եմ ուզում զգամ, սենց մեջից... Մինչև վերջին զգացողությունը, էն որ սենց աչքերը լայն բացած, այսինքն չռած նայումա կողքերն ու հիմարություններ տեսնում, որը իրա համար շատ իրականա... Ես հենց տենց էի նկարել էն աշխարհը, որ բոլորի զվաճության առարկան էր  :Smile:  Իրենց էին գտնում, կերպարին բանծիկ կպցնում կամ կպցրածս բանծիկը հանում  :Sad:  Հիմա որ բռնել քանդել եմ էդ աշխարհը, նստել եմ էդ ավերակների կողքին ու մանրացնում եմ, բայց որոշ բաեր չեն կոտրվում, դրանից կատաղում եմ  :Sad: 




> Լավ ա ավելի շատ չես գզել, բայց մազերդ ոնց որ նորմալ էին


հա Արթ ջան  :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Լիլ, գիտես ոնց ա, ուզում եմ մազերս չսանրվեն առհասարակ 
> Անուշի խելագարության տեսարանն եմ ուզում զգամ, սենց մեջից... Մինչև վերջին զգացողությունը, էն որ սենց աչքերը լայն բացած, այսինքն չռած նայումա կողքերն ու հիմարություններ տեսնում, որը իրա համար շատ իրականա... Ես հենց տենց էի նկարել էն աշխարհը, որ բոլորի զվաճության առարկան էր  Իրենց էին գտնում, կերպարին բանծիկ կպցնում կամ կպցրածս բանծիկը հանում  Հիմա որ բռնել քանդել եմ էդ աշխարհը, նստել եմ էդ ավերակների կողքին ու մանրացնում եմ, բայց որոշ բաեր չեն կոտրվում, դրանից կատաղում եմ


Բալես, ավերակներիդ մեջ բեկորներ են լինելու, որ մենակ վառոդի մեծ քանակությամբ կկարողանաս պայթեցնել..մանրացնել..ու գիտես ինչ, ջան..մի արա..
Թող մնան...հիմա գուցե անտանելի ա քեզ համար էդ բեկորները տեսնելը...գերեզմանաքարի պես ծանրացնում են հողդ...բայց թող մնան..կողքից նայի պարզապես ու հեռացրու քեզնից:

Հետո սահուն կերպով հուշարձան են դառնալու...ընդ որում ինչ ձևի ու բովանդակության որ դու ուզես:

----------


## Dayana

> Բալես, ավերակներիդ մեջ բեկորներ են լինելու, որ մենակ վառոդի մեծ քանակությամբ կկարողանաս պայթեցնել..մանրացնել..ու գիտես ինչ, ջան..մի արա..
> Թող մնան...հիմա գուցե անտանելի ա քեզ համար էդ բեկորները տեսնելը...գերեզմանաքարի պես ծանրացնում են հողդ...բայց թող մնան..կողքից նայի պարզապես ու հեռացրու քեզնից:
> 
> Հետո սահուն կերպով հուշարձան են դառնալու...ընդ որում ինչ ձևի ու բովանդակության որ դու ուզես:


չեմ ուզում  :Sad: 
Լիլ հասկանում ես ուզում եմ սկլեռոզով տառապեմ  :Smile:  ինչ ասել է թե իմ ուզած հուշարձանը, ախր իմաստը հուշնա չէ՞, իսկ ես հիշել չեմ ուզում  :Sad: 
Մաման մի անգամ ուզում էր նկարեր ինձ, չթողեցի, ասեցի չէ, իմ աշխարհը մի նկարի, ու էդ ժամանակ հակացա, որ ուղղակի քանդվածա  :Sad:  բայց նենց ամուր էր:

հիշում ես, մի անգամ ասեցի երկրագունդը երբեք չի վերանա, քանի որ եթե ես, հասարակ մահկանացուս, իմ ստեղծած աշխարհը չեմ քանդի, ուրեմն Ասված, առավել ևս: Հիմա համոզված եմ, որ կվերանա  :Smile:  բայց մինչև էդ ինձ շտապ ձյուն ա պետք  :Smile:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Մազերս չեմ սանրել... 
> Լավ եմ չէ՞ արել ...
> Նայում կողքերս ու սիրտս խառնումա, էսքան կեղծ բան ոնց եմ թույլ տվել որ շուրջս կուտակվի: Անձրևա չէ՞, սենց ամպերը կուտակվել են, բայց որ լավ հեռու եմ նայում, տեսնում եմ արևի շողեր, լույս... Էստեղ չկա... Ոչ կարող եմ թողնել գնալ, ոչ կարող եմ մնալ... Ականջներս փակում եմ, ներսից են գոռում ՝ օդում թռչող նավեր, ջրում լուշվող ամպեր... Բայց էդ սուտա ... Մի հատ ճիշտ բան եմ ուզում գտնեմ, չի ստացում ...  
> Լավ է գոնե մազերս չեմ սանրել....


Դայուշ, ժամանակնա եկել ճամփորդելու ուրիշ աշխարհներ   :Smile:  Դուռը  բանալիով փակի քո ներաշխարհի, իջի թեյ խմենք   :Drinks: : 
Ձյունն էլ շուտով կգա, խոսք եմ տալիս...  :Blush:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> չեմ ուզում 
> Լիլ հասկանում ես ուզում եմ սկլեռոզով տառապեմ  ինչ ասել է թե իմ ուզած հուշարձանը, ախր իմաստը հուշնա չէ՞, իսկ ես հիշել չեմ ուզում 
> Մաման մի անգամ ուզում ր նկարեր ինձ, չթողեցի, ասեցի չէ, իմ աշխարհը մի նկարի, ու էդ ժամանակ հակացա, որ ուղղակի քանդվածա  բայց նենց ամուր էր:
> 
> հիշում ես, մի անգամ ասեցի երկրագունդը երբեք չի վերանա, քանի որ եթե ես, հասարակ մահկանացուս, իմ ստողծած աշխարհը չեմ քանդի, ուրեմն Ասված, առավել ևս: Հիմա համոզված եմ, որ կվերանա  բայց մինչև էդ ինձ շտապ ձյուն ա պետք


Դայ, պատվերով սկլերոզ չի լինում...ու ամենաքիչը մենք կարողանում ենք մոռանալ էն, ինչ ամենաշատն ենք ուզում...զակոն պոդլոսծի, հասկացի:

Մեր աշխարհները ժամանակ առ ժամանակ քանդվում են:  Կամ մեր ձեռքով, կամ ուրիշի ոտքով կամ առանձին դաժանության դեպքում նաև տրակտորով.. Ամբողջ հմայքը կայանում ա նրանում, որ ավերվելով, քարուքանդ լինելով քո աշխարհը չի վերանում...ընդամենը տրանսֆորմացվում ա` ծնունդ դնելու հաջորդ աշխարհիդ...էն Մարիոյի նման  :Smile:  Աշխարհից աշխարհ`վազելով, տռճիկ տալով, սողալով, գյաբառլամիշ լինելով...Երկու աշխարհ հետ ընկնելով..

Լավ...էլ բան չեմ ասում...մենակ շատ մի տարվի վերքերդ ու ցավդ փայփայելով...հիշում ես?.. ցավի հաճույքն ու հաճույքի ցավը... զգա..ու ժպտա  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Դայուշ, ժամանակնա եկել ճամփորդելու ուրիշ աշխարհներ   Դուռը  բանալիով փակի քո ներաշխարհի, իջի թեյ խմենք  : 
> Ձյունն էլ շուտով կգա, խոսք եմ տալիս...


գնամ Սոնան մի հատ ցավացնի ատամս, հետո չայիկ  :Wink:  ապրես  :Smile: 



> Դայ, պատվերով սկլերոզ չի լինում...ու ամենաքիչը մենք կարողանում ենք մոռանալ էն, ինչ ամենաշատն ենք ուզում...զակոն պոդլոսծի, հասկացի:
> 
> Մեր աշխարհները ժամանակ առ ժամանակ քանդվում են:  Կամ մեր ձեռքով, կամ ուրիշի ոտքով կամ առանձին դաժանության դեպքում նաև տրակտորով.. Ամբողջ հմայքը կայանում ա նրանում, որ ավերվելով, քարուքանդ լինելով քո աշխարհը չի վերանում...ընդամենը տրանսֆորմացվում ա` ծնունդ դնելու հաջորդ աշխարհիդ...էն Մարիոյի նման  Աշխարհից աշխարհ`վազելով, տռճիկ տալով, սողալով, գյաբառլամիշ լինելով...Երկու աշխարհ հետ ընկնելով..
> 
> Լավ...էլ բան չեմ ասում...մենակ շատ մի տարվի վերքերդ ու ցավդ փայփայելով...հիշում ես?.. ցավի հաճույքն ու հաճույքի ցավը... զգա..ու ժպտա


Լիլ, էդ խոսքերիդ համար քեզ տեղ եմ տանելու  :Blush:  Բայց ուրիշի ոտը իմ աշխարհից հեռու պիտի պահեի  :Smile:  չէի մտածել պարիսպների մասին  :Smile:  կկառուցեմ  :Wink:

----------


## Երկնային

_Դայուշս… 
միշտ գտնվում ա գոնե մեկը, որ պատրաստ ա օգնել, որ աշխարհդ վերակառուցես… սկզբից ցավում ա, շատ ա ցավում, բայց երբեմն էն ներքևում, որտեղ որ ընկնում ես, ու քեզ թվում ա, թե հեսա շրխկալու ես ու փշրվես, հանկարծ ձեռքեր են հայտնվում, որ բռնում են…_

----------


## Dayana

Լիլ, չեմ սողալու  :Smile: 
Մաուգլին հիշում ես չէ? - էնքան ասեցիր որ ես Մարդ եմ, որ վերջապես էլ հավատացի ֆրան  :Smile:  ինձ էլ են շատ ասել, որ մարդ եմ և ոչ սողուն, ուրեմն ես կատարում եմ իմ ընտրությունը, էն ինչ էս 27 օրերի ընթացքում ուզում էի անել: Ընտրում եմ ապրել մարդավարի, չեմ հրաժարվում էն ամեն ինչից ինչ ունեմ, ու ոչ մեկին չեմ տալու: Մի անգամ ակումբը փիս դրության մեջ ընկավ, Նեթը վերականգնեց, մի քանի օր հետ գցելով  :Smile:  ես էլ եմ տենց անում: Չեմ ուզում ձևացնեմ, չեմ կարող, բայց կարող եմ ընտրել:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Որ փոքր էի, ամեն անգամ երաժշտական դպրոցից հետ գալիս` մութ էր լինում, վախում էի, ու մտածում էի, այ եթե պապիկս կենդանի լիներ, ինքը ինձ կուղեկցեր: Միշտ մտածում էի, որ էսօր երազիս պապիկիս եմ տեսնելու: Ինքը մահացելա Հուլիսի 27-ին, իմ համար ճակատագրական մի օր  :Sad:  27-ը շատ ճակատագրական թիվա իմ համար  :Smile:  նույնիցկ երբ ծնվել եմ, մաման 27 տարեկանա եղել  :Smile:  Մի օր էս ճանապարհին վախեցա, շատ վախեցա, շունը վրաս հարձակվեց  :Sad:  շատ մութ էր: Ու Էդոն, իմ Էդոն, իմ պաշտպանը ծնվածս օրից, հորաքրոջս տղան, ամեն երեկո գալիս էր ինձ տուն տանում  :Love:  Մենակ ինքը գիտեր, որ երազիս էդ մեծ երախով շանն էի տեսնում ու վախեցած վեր թռնում: Հիմա էլ ինձ տուն չի ճանապարհում, մեծացել եմ  :Jpit:   բայց էն շանը դեռ երբեմն տեսնում եմ:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ասում ես ամեն ինչ կանես իմ համար, միայն ասեմ` ինչ: Հիմա լսի, խնդրում եմ մի քիչ էգոիստ լինես: Ինձ ասում էիր չկապվեմ քեզ, բայց դու կապվեցիր: Ինձ լրիվ տվեցիր, ու երբ մտածեցիր թ էլ ոչինչ չունես, կամ ունեցածդ լավը չի, որոշեցիր ինձ պաշտպանել` հեռվից: Ուզում եմ էգոիստ լինես, ու քո մասին մտածես: 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ես եմ ընտրում  :Smile:  Բարի գալուստ ռեստավրացված աշխարհ  :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Դայուշս...մեռնեմ սրտին  :Smile: 
Չսողաս, բալես..չես էլ կարա...դրա համար հատուկ ողնաշարա պետք ունենալ...ավելի ճիշտ` վերջինիս բացակայությունը..

Գրկում եմ ու էն խելոք աչուկներդ պաչիկ եմ անում..պինդ էղի, սիրունս:

----------


## Dayana

> Դայուշս...մեռնեմ սրտին 
> Չսողաս, բալես..չես էլ կարա...դրա համար հատուկ ողնաշարա պետք ունենալ...ավելի ճիշտ` վերջինիս բացակայությունը..
> 
> Գրկում եմ ու էն խելոք աչուկներդ պաչիկ եմ անում..պինդ էղի, սիրունս:


Լավ եմ Լիլ, նենց լավ եմ  :Smile:  կյանքում սենց լավ չեմ եղել  :Smile:  Էն որ ասում են է /ասելու եմ, չասեք փչացած  :Angry2: / Սեքսը կռվից հետո ավելի հաճելի է, քան սովորական սեքսը   :Blush:  այ մոտս էդ վիճակնա  :Smile:  Դիվին ճիշտ էր, ես պիտի թռչելով ու ընկնելով ապրեմ, ուրիշ կերպ չեմ կարում  :Smile:  
Բայց մեկա ես եմ ընտրում ոնց ապրեմ ու ամենակարևորը` ում հետ  :Smile:  Հիմա էդ հաստատ գիտեմ, էլ երբեք չեմ հրաժարվի նրանից ու նրանցից, ում ունեմ  :Smile:  Վերջապես հասկացա ընտրություն, ազատ ընտրություն ասվածի իմաստը  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Մնաց էս անիծյալ թեզի հարցն էլ լուծեմ, ու բոլոր դեպրեսիաներս կանցնեն  :Sad:  բայց էդ հարցը շատ բարդա լինելու  :Sad:  արդեն մի ամիս է, տանջվում եմ էն մտքից, որ տռոեշնիկ եմ դառնալու  :Sad:  Բայց պնդուկ-ջարդիչի նկարը դեկթոփիս ա, չի օգնում  :Sad:  Բոլորին թվում է, թե նեղվել եմ ինչ-որ մեկի կամ մյուսի համար, իսկ իրականում էս անտեր թեզնա կյանքս ուտում  :Sad:  ու վատն էնա, որ ոչ թե նեղվում եմ, որ չեմ կարող գրել, այլ որ ասումա ՝ գործ չես անում  :Angry2:   :Sad:  Էհ.. երբ եմ ավարտելու էս ինստիտուտը  պրծնեմ  :Sad:  ոչ մի ասպիրանտուրա, ոչ մի դիսերտացիա, ոչ մի ֆլան-ֆստան  :Angry2:   :Sad:  իհարկե էս ամեն ինչը մեր ֆակուլտետում  :Blush:  իսկ Սոցիոլոգ մեկա դառնալու եմ  ::}:   :Scenic:

----------


## Lion

*Dayana*

"... Մի օր հաղթած, 
 Մի օր պարտված,
 Սակայն երբեք, երբեք...
 Ծնկի չեկած..."

 Հարագանքներս :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> *Dayana*
> 
> "... Մի օր հաղթած, 
>  Մի օր պարտված,
>  Սակայն երբեք, երբեք...
>  Ծնկի չեկած..."
> 
>  Հարագանքներս


ըհը, էլի մեկն եկավ ինձ երես տվեց `գնաց  :Blush:

----------


## Poqrik_Arev

> Մնաց էս անիծյալ թեզի հարցն էլ լուծեմ, ու բոլոր դեպրեսիաներս կանցնեն  բայց էդ հարցը շատ բարդա լինելու  արդեն մի ամիս է, տանջվում եմ էն մտքից, որ տռոեշնիկ եմ դառնալու  Բայց պնդուկ-ջարդիչի նկարը դեկթոփիս ա, չի օգնում  Բոլորին թվում է, թե նեղվել եմ ինչ-որ մեկի կամ մյուսի համար, իսկ իրականում էս անտեր թեզնա կյանքս ուտում  ու վատն էնա, որ ոչ թե նեղվում եմ, որ չեմ կարող գրել, այլ որ ասումա ՝ գործ չես անում   Էհ.. երբ եմ ավարտելու էս ինստիտուտը  պրծնեմ  ոչ մի ասպիրանտուրա, ոչ մի դիսերտացիա, ոչ մի ֆլան-ֆստան   իհարկե էս ամեն ինչը մեր ֆակուլտետում  իսկ Սոցիոլոգ մեկա դառնալու եմ


Բարև քաղցր ջան, մի մտածի քեզ ասել եմ ու կասեմ, թեզդ լրիվ նորմալ կհանձնես, նույնիսկ չկասկածես.....
Ես չգիտեի որ ուզում ես Սոցիոլոգ դառնաս, ես օրինակ հաճույքով հոգեբան կդառնայի......  :Blush:

----------


## Dayana

> Բարև քաղցր ջան, մի մտածի քեզ ասել եմ ու կասեմ, թեզդ լրիվ նորմալ կհանձնես, նույնիսկ չկասկածես.....
> Ես չգիտեի որ ուզում ես Սոցիոլոգ դառնաս, ես օրինակ հաճույքով հոգեբան կդառնայի......


հա ես էլ հոգեբանից սկսեցի, հետո Սոցիոլոգին հասա  :Blush:  Թեզս էլ կանեմ  :Smile:  մենակ թե ոչ հիմա, հիմա դեռ գինու շիշը կիսատ է  :Smile:  այ հենց պրծնի, կսկեմ թեզս գրել  :Smile:

----------


## Poqrik_Arev

> հա ես էլ հոգեբանից սկսեցի, հետո Սոցիոլոգին հասա  Թեզս էլ կանեմ  մենակ թե ոչ հիմա, հիմա դեռ գինու շիշը կիսատ է  այ հենց պրծնի, կսկեմ թեզս գրել


Արի իրար հետ գինուդ շիշը դատարկենք, ես կխմեմ ընկերության կենացը ...  :Blush:

----------


## Dayana

> Արի իրար հետ գինուդ շիշը դատարկենք, ես կխմեմ ընկերության կենացը ...


Խմենք  :Smile:  Իսկական ընկերների համար, ովքեր չեն դավաճանում, մեզ մենակ չեն թողնում Գրադարան գնալու ճանապարհին  :Smile:  Քո  կենացը  :Drinks:  

Հ.Գ. Ես կենաց ասել չգիտեմ, հետո չասեք "Նորո ասա, Նորո ասա"  :Angry2:   :Blush:

----------


## Poqrik_Arev

> Հ.Գ. Ես կենաց ասել չգիտեմ, հետո չասեք "Նորո ասա, Նորո ասա"


Բայց ընտիր կենաց ստացվեց!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ես էլ կխմեմ այս կյանքի երթուղիյով ինձ մենակ չթողնող և միշտ իմ տեղը ստացող պուճուրի կենացը, ջանա կենացդ  :Drinks:

----------


## Dayana

> Բայց ընտիր կենաց ստացվեց!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Ես էլ կխմեմ այս կյանքի երթուղիյով ինձ մենակ չթողնող և միշտ իմ տեղը ստացող պուճուրի կենացը, ջանա կենացդ


ահա, ալկագոլիկ ենք  :LOL:  Արտիստ ջան միացի  :Wink:  խմում ենք  :Blush: 

Ախր էս կյանքում չկա երթուղի, ինքը հոսումա, դրան ինչպես են անվոնւմ ?  :Xeloq:   Երբ ջուրն է քշում տանում դրան չգիտեմ ոնց են անվանում, բայց մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ, էդ ջրից ել արագահոս է ու ուժեղ: Ջուրն ինչ մեծ փայտի կտորներ է հետը տանում, ու էն ջրվեժանման մասից ցած շպրտում, այ մենք էլ, եթե տենց գնանք, կտանի կշպրտի  :Smile:  Բայց մենք փրկարար ժիլետ ունենք  :Smile:  կարմիր գույնի, վրան սենց նարնջագույն գծեր  :Smile:  Մեջն էլ փափուկա  :Smile:  Եթե ուզում ես իմանալ, իմ ժիլետի վրա երկու հատ էլ կանաչ կետիկ կա  :Smile:  բայց չգիտեմ էդ ինչա, երևի ժավել են թափել վրան մինչև ծնվելս  :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Մումուշ...ոչինչ չէ՞, որ ստեղ ասեմ, որ քեզ սիրում եմ  :Smile:  
Չէի կարա չասեի  :Smile: 

Այ հիմա կարելի ա գնալ քնել   :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Մումուշ...ոչինչ չէ՞, որ ստեղ ասեմ, որ քեզ սիրում եմ  
> Չէի կարա չասեի 
> 
> Այ հիմա կարելի ա գնալ քնել


Հա ես Մումուշ եմ  :Smile:  ու ինձ դուր ա գալիս, որ ինձ սիրում ես  :Smile:  Ես էլ եմ սիրում քեզ  :Smile:  ու էդ փոխադարձությունից լավ բան չկա  :Smile:  նույնիսկ չխմած ժամանակ  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Էս տերմնաբանությունից ոնց եմ հոգնել  :Sad:  գլուխդ ուր մտցնում ես բոորը տերմիններով են խոսում ՝ ամենաանհեթեթ ու չիմացած տերմիններով: Ամեն մեկն իր չմացած տերմինը աչքդ է խոթում, հետո ստիպված գնում փոփրում եմ գրքեր, որ հասկանամ ինչի հենց էդ տեղում էդ տերմինը, ու ամենավատն էնա, որ շատ հաճախ անկապ օգտագործված է լինում  :Sad:  Պետք է խստիվ արգելվեն ոչ հայերեն արտահայտություննեը, հակառակ դեպքում ...  :Sad:  Չնայած ՝ да ну вас...

----------


## Guest

> Բարև քաղցր ջան, մի մտածի քեզ ասել եմ ու կասեմ, թեզդ լրիվ նորմալ կհանձնես, նույնիսկ չկասկածես.....
> Ես չգիտեի որ ուզում ես Սոցիոլոգ դառնաս, ես օրինակ հաճույքով հոգեբան կդառնայի......


Երկիրը երկիր չի, որ բոլորը ծրագրավորող են  :LOL: 
Էլ չեմ ծրագրավորելու, ի՜…  :Bye:

----------


## Dayana

> Երկիրը երկիր չի, որ բոլորը ծրագրավորող են 
> Էլ չեմ ծրագրավորելու, ի՜…


Այ դու Ծրագրավորող  :Tongue: 
Համ էլ մասնագիտությունն է որ մեզ պիտի գեղեցկացնե  :Smile:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Այ դու Ծրագրավորող 
> Համ էլ մասնագիտությունն է որ մեզ պիտի գեղեցկացնե


Էլ մի ասա,  Դայ ջան մեր մասնագիտությունը մեզ  հաստատ չի գեղեցկացնում, աղջիկ- ծրագրավորող  :LOL:  , մերը ամեն ինչ բնականա  :Jpit: 
Ի միջայլոց Արմենը քեզ բարևներ էր ուղղարկում  :Wink:

----------


## Dayana

> Էլ մի ասա,  Դայ ջան մեր մասնագիտությունը մեզ  հաստատ չի գեղեցկացնում, աղջիկ- ծրագրավորող  , մերը ամեն ինչ բնականա 
> Ի միջայլոց Արմենը քեզ բարևներ էր ուղղարկում


Չեմ հասկանում ինչի են ասում "Աղջիկ Ծրագրավորող" ու դրա տակ հասկանում սպորտային հագուստով, տղայի կեցվածքով, չսանրած մազերով գեշ աղջիկ  :Sad:  Ախպերս ինձ ամեն օր ասումա ՝ "Դու ոնց որ բլանդինկա լինես, հեչ ծրագրավորող չես  :Angry2: "  :Smile:

----------


## Poqrik_Arev

> Չեմ հասկանում ինչի են ասում "Աղջիկ Ծրագրավորող" ու դրա տակ հասկանում սպորտային հագուստով, տղայի կեցվածքով, չսանրած մազերով գեշ աղջիկ  Ախպերս ինձ ամեն օր ասումա ՝ "Դու ոնց որ բլանդինկա լինես, հեչ ծրագրավորող չես "


Դայ, բայց հաստատ Աղջիկ ծրագրավորող լինելը ավելի լավա, քան աղջիկ ռադիոտեխնիկ  :LOL: . Լավա, ժամանակին ճիշտ կողմնորոշվեցի, թե չէ հիմա կարողա մեր հարևանների "տելեվիզորները" սարքելուց լինեի  :LOL: 

Իսկ իրականում, իսկապես սխալ ա պատկերացումը աղջիկ ծրագրավորողների մասին, ախր լավն ենք էլի լավը ......  :Hands Up:

----------


## Sunny Stream

Էս ինչի հետևից ես ընկել Արմին ջան  :Smile:  բա ես ինչ ասեմ? Մինչև մարդկանց համոզում եմ, որ հա, պատկերացրեք, ռեժիսոր եմ, հոգիս դուրս է գալիս... օֆ, չբռնենք ֆեմինիստ դառնանք?  :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

> Չեմ հասկանում ինչի են ասում "Աղջիկ Ծրագրավորող" ու դրա տակ հասկանում սպորտային հագուստով, տղայի կեցվածքով, չսանրած մազերով գեշ աղջիկ  Ախպերս ինձ ամեն օր ասումա ՝ "Դու ոնց որ բլանդինկա լինես, հեչ ծրագրավորող չես "


Ախր դու հեչ բլանձինկա չես  :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

> Դայ, բայց հաստատ Աղջիկ ծրագրավորող լինելը ավելի լավա, քան աղջիկ ռադիոտեխնիկ . Լավա, ժամանակին ճիշտ կողմնորոշվեցի, թե չէ հիմա կարողա մեր հարևանների "տելեվիզորները" սարքելուց լինեի 
> 
> Իսկ իրականում, իսկապես սխալ ա պատկերացումը աղջիկ ծրագրավորողների մասին, ախր լավն ենք էլի լավը ......


դե դու Զիմբաբեյում եղած աղջիկ ես  :Wink: 



> Էս ինչի հետևից ես ընկել Արմին ջան  բա ես ինչ ասեմ? Մինչև մարդկանց համոզում եմ, որ հա, պատկերացրեք, ռեժիսոր եմ, հոգիս դուրս է գալիս... օֆ, չբռնենք ֆեմինիստ դառնանք?


հա, ես էլ ուզում եմ Սոցիոլոգ դառնամ  :Sad:  ասում են ինչիդ է պետք  :Xeloq:  



> Ախր դու հեչ բլանձինկա չես


Արթ բոլոր աղջիկները հոգու խորքում բլանձինկա են  :Jpit:  
 :Blush:

----------


## Artgeo

> Արթ բոլոր աղջիկները հոգու խորքում բլանձինկա են


Չգիտես ինչի աղջիկները հիմնականում տղաների կողքն են դառնում բլանձինկա: Նպատակադրված: Ծիպա, տղեքին դուր ա գալիս, որ աղջիկը իրենցից հիմար ա ու խրտնում են, երբ աղջիկը իրենցից խելացի ա:  :Think:

----------


## Dayana

> Չգիտես ինչի աղջիկները հիմնականում տղաների կողքն են դառնում բլանձինկա: Նպատակադրված: Ծիպա, տղեքին դուր ա գալիս, որ աղջիկը իրենցից հիմար ա ու խրտնում են, երբ աղջիկը իրենցից խելացի ա:


Մեծամասամբ հենց տենց էլ լինումա  :Smile:  դե բայց մեր տղաներն էլ մի բարի պտուղ չեն  :Smile:  սիրում են հիմարի դիմակի թաքնված աղջիկների, կամ եթե գտնում են հիմարների, ապա  :Hands Up:  
Երբեմն ավելի գերադասելի է լինում ունենալ "ճամպրուկ" քան "կին"  :Smile: 

Միշտ հիշում եմ ծանոթներիցս մեկի արտահայտությունը իր կնոջ մասին, ում հետ ամուսնացած էր մոտ 30 տարի , ուներ երկու մեծ երեխա ` Դե աղջիկա էլի, իմ երազած աղջիկը չի, բայց դե խելոք աղջիկա  :Smile:  
 :Sad:

----------


## Dayana

Պապիկ, քեզ կարոտել եմ:  :Sad:  Էդքան շատ եմ սիրում ձյունը, բայց դու առաջին ձյան հետ հեռացար: Ոնց եմ ուզում հիմա կողքիս լինես, միասին գնանք էն ձեր գյուղում ունեցած տնակը, իմ համար կտորից տիկնիկ սարքես, միասին գնանք արագիլ նայելու, գետնի տակից դուրս եկած կենդանուց վախենամ, ոնց որ էն ժամանակ... Քեզ գրեթե չեմ հիշում :Sad: 
Ուզում եմ էլի Ջիմին կենդանի լինի, ինձ նստացնես կողքին դու գնա ջուրը բացելու, ինձանից 2 մետր հեռու, բայց շանդ կողքիս թողած: Ուզում եմ էլի մութ լինի ու նարդի խաղաս տատիկի հետ, ու բարկանաս, երբ տատիկը քեզ հաղթի  :Jpit:  Բայց էս ամեն ինչի փոխարեն հիշում եմ քեզ` երբ հիվանդ էիր  :Sad:  Պապիկ, քեզ կարոտել եմ ...

----------


## Dayana

_Իմ բանջարը, քո հանճարին վնաս չէ ..._ 

Ոնց անեմ, որ մարդիկ հասկանան մի հատ պարզ ճշմարտություն /տֆու, ինչ ձևական  ստացեց/ ընկերը, հարազատը, բարեկամը ՝ իրենք մեր թշնամին չեն, ու եթե ինչ-որ ստացվել է ոչ այնպես, ինչպես մենք էինք ուզում, դա դեռ բարեկամին խեղդելու տեղիք չի տալիս  :Sad:  Քանքարավոր Ախպեր-ը պետք է կրակել բոլոր ականջների մեջ, որ հասկանան  :Smile:  Մնում է գտնել համապատասխան հրացան, ու գործը գրպանում է  :Smile:  

Հ.Գ. Փնտրում եմ հրացան ...  :Jpit:

----------


## Poqrik_Arev

> _Իմ բանջարը, քո հանճարին վնաս չէ ..._ 
> 
> Ոնց անեմ, որ մարդիկ հասկանան մի հատ պարզ ճշմարտություն /տֆու, ինչ ձևական  ստացեց/ ընկերը, հարազատը, բարեկամը ՝ իրենք մեր թշնամին չեն, ու եթե ինչ-որ ստացվել է ոչ այնպես, ինչպես մենք էինք ուզում, դա դեռ բարեկամին խեղդելու տեղիք չի տալիս  Քանքարավոր Ախպեր-ը պետք է կրակել բոլոր ականջների մեջ, որ հասկանան  Մնում է գտնել համապատասխան հրացան, ու գործը գրպանում է  
> 
> Հ.Գ. Փնտրում եմ հրացան ...


Ջան գիտես, քեզ մի բան ասեմ, այդ ճշմարտությունը մարդկանց բացատրել հնարավոր չի, եդ բանը մարդիկ հասկանում են իրենց սխալների վրա, երբ ամենածանր պահերին թիկունք են ստանում իրենց հարազատների կողմից, որոնց մինչև այդ չէին գնահատում, քեզ անկեղծ իմ սեփական փորձից եմ ասում, հիմա էլ փորձում եմ դա քրոջս քարոզեմ, բայց գիտեմ, որ ինչքան էլ նրան ասեմ, մինչև ինքը դա իր մաշկի վրա չզգա, չի հասկանա....  :Wink: 

Տխուր ա, բայց փաստ .......  :Sad:

----------


## Dayana

Մութ ա: Ես մրսում եմ ու վախում:
-Արմին ես քեզ շատ եմ սիրում: Ուղղակի ասում եմ, որ իմանաս  :Smile: 
Տոննայով սերդ վերցրել տնքալով քայլում եմ փողոցով ` հուսալով, որ հիմա կգան ինձ տուն կտանեն: Չէ, ծանր չի: Ես իսկապես քեզ շատ եմ սիրում, ու եթե մի փոքր խելոք լինեի, երևի կսիրահարվեի քեզ  :Smile:  Բայց դե խելոք չեմ, ինչ արած: Բայց դու պիտի երջանիկ լինես: Չեմ մոռանա էն գիշերը, երբ զանգեցիր, քնից արթնացրեցիր ու ասացիր, որ երջանիկ ես: Ես էլ էի երջանիկ քո համար:
---
Բայց մութ ա, ու ես մրսում եմ, ու իհարկե վախում  :Smile:  
Լղոզված 22 տարիների ընթացքում, որից միայն վերջին 6-ն են իրական եղել, 14-ում եղել ես դու: Դու նույնիսկ չգիտես թե ես ինչ երաժշտություն եմ սիրում, բայց միշտ կաս: Ինչի համար ? 
---
Չգիտեմ էլ ինչիս ես պետք, բայց կապվել եմ քեզ ու չեմ կարողանում հրաժարվել: Կանցնի  :Smile: 
---
Դու էնքան հեռու ես: Մի քիչ մոտ լինեիր էլի  :Sad:  Էնքան հեռու, որ ինձ մնում է միայն Լուսնի Սոնատի տակ Շնիկով Տիկին կարդալ  :Sad:

----------


## impression

Արմին, եթե վերևինի վերջին երկու պարբերությունը հանես, կստացվի ստեղծագործություն:  :Smile:  Դե... իմ կարծիքով, էլի:

----------


## Dayana

> Արմին, եթե վերևինի վերջին երկու պարբերությունը հանես, կստացվի ստեղծագործություն:  Դե... իմ կարծիքով, էլի:


Լիլ, էդ երկու պարբերությունը ես եմ  :Smile:  Մեկը ունեցածս միակ սերը, մյուսն էլ ունեցածս միակ հավատարմությունը: Չեմ կարող հրաժարվել, միևնույն է, ես չեմ կարող ստեղծագործել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իսկ ինձ թվում ա, որ առանց էդ երկու պարբերությունը հանելու էլ գրական ստեղծագործություն ա  :Smile:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Լիլ, էդ երկու պարբերությունը ես եմ  Մեկը ունեցածս միակ սերը, մյուսն էլ ունեցածս միակ հավատարմությունը: Չեմ կարող հրաժարվել, *միևնույն է, ես չեմ կարող ստեղծագործել*:


Արդյունքը այլ բան է ասում ...  :Tongue:

----------


## Dayana

> Իսկ ինձ թվում ա, որ առանց էդ երկու պարբերությունը հանելու էլ գրական ստեղծագործություն ա


Չէ, ինքը ստեղծագործություն չի  :Sad:  էդ ես եմ ` մենակ կանգնած կանգառում, մթից ու ցրտից կծկված, ամեն րոպե սպասելով, որ այ հիմա կգան իմ հետևից: Բայց չդիմացա, մենակ տուն եկա...

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Արդյունքը այլ բան է ասում ...


լավ էլի  :Sad:  մի ասեք խնդրում եմ, ես չեմ ստեղծագործում, ուղղակի չեմ վախենում մտքերս արտահայտել  :Smile:  էստեղ լուսավորա  :Blush:

----------


## Երկնային

> Չէ, ինքը ստեղծագործություն չի


_հոգի ա… մեեեծ ու փխրուն հոգի… 

իսկ հավատարմությունը… հա, երևի չարժե հրաժարվել…_

----------


## Dayana

> _հոգի ա… մեեեծ ու փխրուն հոգի… 
> 
> իսկ հավատարմությունը… հա, երևի չարժե հրաժարվել…_


Չեմ հրաժարվել, բայց չեմ էլ կարող պահել: 14 տարին ինձ համար շատա  :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> էդ ես եմ ` մենակ կանգնած կանգառում, մթից ու ցրտից կծկված, ամեն րոպե սպասելով, որ այ հիմա կգան իմ հետևից: Բայց չդիմացա, մենակ տուն եկա...


Ստեղծագործությունը հենց էդ ա, ոչ թե վարդագույն խոսքերը:

----------


## Dayana

> Ստեղծագործությունը հենց էդ ա, ոչ թե վարդագույն խոսքերը:


 :Smile:   :Blush:   :Sad:   Բյուր, գիտես ես երբեք նամակ չեմ ստացել, մի անգամ միայն, էն էլ էնքան մեծ աղմուկով, իբր Ջամայկայից էր, որ երբ մի քանի օրիվ հասավ , պապաս անհանգստացած բացել էր նամակը  :Sad:  ու պարզվել էր, որ Նյու Յորքում Ջամայկա փողոց կա, որտեղից ինձ Թաեֆլի քննության սետիֆիկատ են ուղարկել  :Sad:  Իսկ նամակ գրել եմ մի անգամ ` ԱՄՆ, դպրոցական ժամանակ, ինչ-որ դպրոցական մրցույթի համար: Եթե երկու շաբաթ շուտ ուղարկած լինեի, հիմա էստեղ չէի լինի  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լավ չի  :Sad:  Ես հարյուրավոր նամակներ ունեմ տուփերի մեջ պահած: Մարդիկ ժամանակին ինձ ձեռ էին առնում, որ Երևանում ապրող ընկերուհիներիս հետ նամակագրական կապ եմ պահում:

----------


## impression

Արմին, ամեն դեպքում, եթե որոշես ստեղծագործել, գրի նրանցից, ինչը Բյուրը կոչում ա "վարդագույն խոսքեր"  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Լավ չի  Ես հարյուրավոր նամակներ ունեմ տուփերի մեջ պահած: Մարդիկ ժամանակին ինձ ձեռ էին առնում, որ Երևանում ապրող ընկերուհիներիս հետ նամակագրական կապ եմ պահում:


 :Love: 



> Արմին, ամեն դեպքում, եթե որոշես ստեղծագործել, գրի նրանցից, ինչը Բյուրը կոչում ա "վարդագույն խոսքեր"


Չէ, մեկա ինձանից ոչինչ դուրս չի գա  :Smile:  ստիպված եմ դառնալ տնային կառավարիչ  տնտեսուհի  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Արմին, ամեն դեպքում, եթե որոշես ստեղծագործել, գրի նրանցից, ինչը Բյուրը կոչում ա "վարդագույն խոսքեր"


Ի՞նչ ես մարդուն սխալ ուղու վրա դնում  :Angry2:  Էս աղջիկը շնչում ա, կյանքը զգում ա: Էդ վարդագույն խոսքերի կարիքը չունի:

----------


## Dayana

> Ի՞նչ ես մարդուն սխալ ուղու վրա դնում  Էս աղջիկը շնչում ա, կյանքը զգում ա: Էդ վարդագույն խոսքերի կարիքը չունի:


 :Shok:  էս իմ մասին էր ?  :Xeloq:  Չէ, աչքիս սխալ եմ արտահայտվում  :Sad:  իմ անկապ դեմքը թաքնվումա սիրուն, տրագիկ  տողերի մեջ  :Sad: 

Բյուր, ես բոլորից շատ ունեմ էդ անտեր վարդագույնիղ, ու մեղավորն էս վարդագոյն ցեխոտ ակնոցներս են  :Smile:  որ ամեն անգամ շպրտում եմ , հետո վերցնում, թևերով ցեխը սրբում, ու հագնում  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Տե՛ս, քո վարդագույն ակնոցները նույնիսկ սովորական չեն: Դրանք ցեխոտ են, որոնք դու թևով սրբելուց հետո ես հագնում: Ամբողջ տարբերությունը հենց դրանում է:

----------


## Dayana

> Տե՛ս, քո վարդագույն ակնոցները նույնիսկ սովորական չեն: Դրանք ցեխոտ են, որոնք դու թևով սրբելուց հետո ես հագնում: Ամբողջ տարբերությունը հենց դրանում է:


երևի  :Xeloq:

----------


## Dayana

Ինքս ինձ հետ խոսելիս Դայ եմ ասում  :Sad:  Էս անունն էնքանա կպել ինձ, որ հարզատ մայրս էլա ինձ Դայանա ասում  :Sad:  Դրսում որ Դայանա եմ լսում, անկախ ինձանից շրջվում եմ  :Sad:  Վախում եմ անունս կորցնեմ, իսկ անունը էդ մենք ենք  :Sad:  Արմինեն ու Դայանան ենքան տարբեր են դառել, ավելի շուտ էս հորինված Դայանան եկել ու Արմինեի տեղը գրավելա  :Sad:  Հետ եմ ուզում իմ անունը, ինձ  :Sad:  Բայց ուշա ...   :Sad:

----------


## Safaryan

> Ինքս ինձ հետ խոսելիս Դայ եմ ասում  Էս անունն էնքանա կպել ինձ, որ հարզատ մայրս էլա ինձ Դայանա ասում  Դրսում որ Դայանա եմ լսում, անկախ ինձանից շրջվում եմ  Վախում եմ անունս կորցնեմ, իսկ անունը էդ մենք ենք  Արմինեն ու Դայանան ենքան տարբեր են դառել, ավելի շուտ էս հորինված Դայանան եկել ու Արմինեի տեղը գրավելա  Հետ եմ ուզում իմ անունը, ինձ  Բայց ուշա ...



Դու ես որոշել որ ուշա Արմին ջան, բայց երբեք էլ ուշ չի:

----------


## Dayana

> Դու ես որոշել որ ուշա Արմին ջան, բայց երբեք էլ ուշ չի:


ուշա  :Sad:  ես ինքս ինձ Դայանա եմ դիմում  :Sad:  
ինձ լրիվ տարելա  :LOL:  լավա նիկս ինչ-որ անդուր բան չի  :LOL:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> ինձ լրիվ տարելա  լավա նիկս ինչ-որ անդուր բան չի


Ասենք` Զմբլդոխ, չէ, Դայ?  :Smile:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Ասենք` Զմբլդոխ, չէ, Դայ?


Կամ էլ ուրիշ մի ավելի սարսափելի բան, չէ Լիլ?  :LOL:  Ուտե~մ  :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

> Ասենք` Զմբլդոխ, չէ, Դայ?


 :Xeloq:  Դմբլդոխ լսել էի, Զմբլդոխ՝ չէ  :Smile:   :Sad: 




> Կամ էլ ուրիշ մի ավելի սարսափելի բան, չէ Լիլ?  Ուտե~մ


ասում էի չէ՞  :Sad:

----------


## Երկնային

> Ինքս ինձ հետ խոսելիս Դայ եմ ասում  Էս անունն էնքանա կպել ինձ, որ հարզատ մայրս էլա ինձ Դայանա ասում  Դրսում որ Դայանա եմ լսում, անկախ ինձանից շրջվում եմ  Վախում եմ անունս կորցնեմ, իսկ անունը էդ մենք ենք  Արմինեն ու Դայանան ենքան տարբեր են դառել, ավելի շուտ էս հորինված Դայանան եկել ու Արմինեի տեղը գրավելա  Հետ եմ ուզում իմ անունը, ինձ  Բայց ուշա ...


_Մռութ, գիտե՞ս մի անգամ մամայիս նրա վրա բռնացրի, որ ինձ Նյուտ ասեց, հետո խառնվեց իրար ու փոխեց Արուսիկի  Իսկ ընկերներս երկու ձևով էլ դիմում են…
Բայց դա էդքան էլ սարսափելի չի, երկու անուն ունենալը, մեկը մյուսի տեղը չի գրավում, ուղղակի երբեմն դու մենակ Արմինե ես, հետո մենակ Դայանա   էսօր Արմինե էիր ու վախեցար… բայց կանցնի…_

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դա՛յ, իմ նիքն ինչքան էլ երկար լինի, ես երազում եմ, որ Ակումբում ինձ իմ նիքով դիմեն, որովհետև իսկական անվանս օգտագործումը լիքը տհաճ հետևանքներ է ունենում:  :Sad:

----------


## Dayana

> Դա՛յ, իմ նիքն ինչքան էլ երկար լինի, ես երազում եմ, որ Ակումբում ինձ իմ նիքով դիմեն, որովհետև իսկական անվանս օգտագործումը լիքը տհաճ հետևանքներ է ունենում:


Լավ, ՏարօրինակՓոքրիկԱղջիկ, այսուհետ քեզ էդպես կդիմեմ  :Wink: 

Նյուտս  :Kiss:

----------


## Dayana

Ուզում եմ հետդ խոսել: Թույլ կտա՞ս:
Հիշում ես մի անգամ ասեցիր՝ Մի գնա , էլ չես ասում: Հա երբեմն կիսակատակ-կիսաձևական տխրում ես, երբ բարի գիշեր եմ մաղթում, բայց չես պահում: Իսկ ես սովորություններս փոխել եմ  գիտե՞ս: Շաբաթաթերթը փոխարնեց հեռուտացույցին... Էդորտիկավորներին արդեն դեմքերով ու անուններով եմ սկսել ճանաչել: Հիշում ե՞ս Հունվարի 25-ը  :Smile:  երևի չես հիշում  :Smile:  Էդ ժամանակ ամեն օր ինձ գրում էիր, իսկ հիմա՝ չէ: Վերջին անգամ Սեպտեմբերին ես գրել, էն էլ Գայուշիս համար  :Smile:  Բայց ես դեռ գրում եմ  :Smile: 
Հ.Գ. Չոլկաս կտրել եմ ...



> ---
> Չգիտեմ էլ ինչիս ես պետք, բայց կապվել եմ քեզ ու չեմ կարողանում հրաժարվել: Կանցնի


Ասում էի չէ՝ կնցնի: Երբ մտածում էի առավոտյան ինչ գրեմ, սրտիցս արուն էր կաթում, հիմա՝  չէ: Ես ամեն ինչ արեցի, նույնիսկ խնդրեցի չթողնել ինձ, բայց սա ճիշտն էր:  :Smile:  Քո ընտրությունը  :Smile:

----------


## impression

> Ուզում եմ հետդ խոսել: Թույլ կտա՞ս:
> Հիշում ես մի անգամ ասեցիր՝ Մի գնա , էլ չես ասում: Հա երբեմն կիսակատակ-կիսաձևական տխրում ես, երբ բարի գիշեր եմ մաղթում, բայց չես պահում: Իսկ ես սովորություններս փոխել եմ գիտե՞ս: Շաբաթաթերթը փոխարնեց հեռուտացույցին... Էդորտիկավորներին արդեն դեմքերով ու անուններով եմ սկսել ճանաչել: Հիշում ե՞ս Հունվարի 25-ը  երևի չես հիշում  Էդ ժամանակ ամեն օր ինձ գրում էիր, իսկ հիմա՝ չէ: Վերջին անգամ Սեպտեմբերին ես գրել, էն էլ Գայուշիս համար  Բայց ես դեռ գրում եմ 
> Հ.Գ. Չոլկաս կտրել եմ ...
> 
> 
> Ասում էի չէ՝ կնցնի: Երբ մտածում էի առավոտյան ինչ գրեմ, սրտիցս արուն էր կաթում, հիմա՝ չէ: Ես ամեն ինչ արեցի, նույնիսկ խնդրեցի չթողնել ինձ, բայց սա ճիշտն էր:  Քո ընտրությունը


մի հատ բանալ հարց տամ էլի. ում մասին ա? ես ճանաչում եմ?

----------


## Dayana

> մի հատ բանալ հարց տամ էլի. ում մասին ա? ես ճանաչում եմ?


Լիլ երկու տարեր մարդկանց մասինա: Առաին մասը Էմանուիլնա, երկրորդը՝ ինքը կհասկանա  :Smile:  

Մոռացել եմ մի բան էլ ասեմ, առաջին մարդուն: Մի անգամ իրա գրածը քոփի-փասթ եմ արել, ուղարկել եմ ընկերուհուս, ինչի համար շատ եմ ամաչում  :Sad:   Չնայած էդ գրածից ընկերուհիս ուղղակի ասեց, որ ինքը ինձ շատա հարգում, բայց մեկա չի կարելի ուրիշի գրածը քոփի-փասթ անել  :Sad:

----------


## Dayana

էլի ուղղումով եմ եկել  :LOL:  Հունվարի 24-ին էր, 25-ին չէր  :Blush:  չնայած ի՞նչ տարբերություն  :Think:

----------


## Dayana

Որ ասում եմ հաջանը միասինա գրվում, ասում ես չէ: Մենակ դու կարող ես ինձ տենց հա-ջան ասել, այն էլ էն ժամանակ, երբ ամենաշատը դրա կարիքն ունեմ: Էսօր երբ զանգեցի, ինչպես ամեն ուրբաթ, անցնում էի էդ նույն լուսամուտի տակով, որտեղից մի ալեհեր մարդ, ով երևի 50-ի շեմը նոր է անցել, դուրս էր նայում: Միշտ նույն տխուր դեմքով, մենակ ու լքված, ու ես ամեն անգամ վեր եմ նայում ու ժպտում: Էսօր զգացի, որ ինձանից թաքնվեց վարագույրի ետևում: Ոնց էի ուզում բղավել, ասել որ նա իրեն շատ էր սիրում, որ դա ուղղակի ճակատագրի հեգնանաք էր, որ... Բայց անիմաստ է, նա չի կարող դիմանալ էդ ցավին  :Sad:  Իսկ ես օգնել չեմ կարող: Ով եմ ես ?  :Smile:  Բայց երևի մի օր չդիմանամ ու բարձրանամ հյուր իմ ծերունիներին  :Smile:  Մնում է մի քիչ էլ քաջություն հավաքեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Աչքես արյուն է լցվել ու ահավոր ցավում են  :Sad:  Բայց մեկ էլ, ջնջվելու են  :Sad:  Չեմ ուզում, պետք չի, պիտի ջնջվի  :Sad:  Եթե չարվի ուղիղ ճանապարհով, ստիպված եմ մի քանի օր սրիկա խաղալ, բայց մեկ է, ջնջվելու է  :Sad:

----------


## Lion

Ապրես, *Dayana*: Քո գրածները կարդալիս այնպիսի տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, կարծես… տառերով ու բառերով նկարում ես:

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

Էս ինչ լավ անկյուն էր :Hands Up:  դեռ չէի հասցրել կարդաի:

----------


## Dayana

Դու իմ երեխան ես` ոչ երկրային ծնունդ  :Smile:  Քեզ շատ եմ սիրել ու սիրում եմ: Երեկ ուզում էի սրիկայաբար քեզ հետ վարվել, ուղարկել գրողի ծոցը  :Sad:  բայց լավ էր, որ թույլ չտվեցին: Ուղղակի քեզ ազատ եմ արձակում  :Smile:  Հուսով եմ քեզ մոտ էլ չեմ վերադառնա, բայց  ծննդյանդ օրվանից մինչ երեկ քեզ լրիվ կարդացի` իմն ես  :Smile:  Ապրես, որ իմն ես եղել ու միշտ էլ իմը կմնաս: Կարող եմ համարել, որ դու արդեն չափահաս ես ու առանց ինձ կկարողանաս գոյատևել: Գուցե ինչ-որ մեկը քեզ հյուր գա ու դու նրան լսես, էնպես, ինչպես ինձ` լուռ ու հասկացող  :Smile:  Արի քեզ վերջին անգամ տաչտչեմ  :Kiss:  Շնորհակալ եմ, որ կայիր, կաս ու դեռ երկար կլինես ` իմ փոքրիկ ու բարի Դայանայի անկյուն  :Love:

----------


## Poqrik_Arev

Դայ բարևևևև  :Smile:  

Գիտես քեզ շաաաաաաաատ եմ սիրում, շատ շատ..... 

Դու շատ լավն ես ........... 

Մի բան էլ ես գրեմ ............. 

Ես ունեի մի փոքր տուն, որի պատերը շատ ամուր էին ու որտեղ միշտ օջախը վառ էի պահում: Երբեմն օջախը շատ մեծ դժվարությամբ էի վառ պահում, միայն թե տանը տաք լիներ......
Հետո ..... հետո չգիտեմ ինչ կատարվեց .......Տան անդամները դարձան շատ սառը, չնկատող ու չգնահատող ..... Այն աստիճան, որ ես արդեն գրեթե այդ տան օջախը իմ ձեռներով հանգցնելու էի ..... Բայց ինչ որ բան ինձ ետ պահեց, բայց արդեն փոշմանել եմ, որ ետ պահեց, այն ժամանակ ես արդեն համակերպվել էի այդ մտքի հետ, որ այդ տան օջախը պիտի հանգած լինի, արդեն պատրաստ էի այն հանգցնել, բայց .......
Ետ պահեց, ու ես նորից տանս օջախը վառեցի, պատերն էլ ավելի ամուր սարքեցի.....

Իսկ հիմա .................................

Տունս քանդվեց, .................. մենակ հատակնա մնացել, իսկ օջախն էլ համրյա հանգելա, ու ես էլ հիմա ձեռքս ջուր եմ առել, ու չգիտեմ վերջնական հանգեցնեմ այդ օջախը թե չէ .....  :Sad:

----------


## Sam521

> Դու իմ երեխան ես` ոչ երկրային ծնունդ  Քեզ շատ եմ սիրել ու սիրում եմ: Երեկ ուզում էի սրիկայաբար քեզ հետ վարվել, ուղարկել գրողի ծոցը  բայց լավ էր, որ թույլ չտվեցին: Ուղղակի քեզ ազատ եմ արձակում  Հուսով եմ քեզ մոտ էլ չեմ վերադառնա, բայց  ծննդյանդ օրվանից մինչ երեկ քեզ լրիվ կարդացի` իմն ես  Ապրես, որ իմն ես եղել ու միշտ էլ իմը կմնաս: Կարող եմ համարել, որ դու արդեն չափահաս ես ու առանց ինձ կկարողանաս գոյատևել: Գուցե ինչ-որ մեկը քեզ հյուր գա ու դու նրան լսես, էնպես, ինչպես ինձ` լուռ ու հասկացող  Արի քեզ վերջին անգամ տաչտչեմ  Շնորհակալ եմ, որ կայիր, կաս ու դեռ երկար կլինես ` իմ փոքրիկ ու բարի Դայանայի անկյուն


Ինչքան հետաքրքիր անկյուններ կան այս անկյունում :Smile:   Մի հատ էլ անկյուն ես եմ ուզում <մեծացնեմ> :Baby:

----------


## Dayana

> Ինչքան հետաքրքիր անկյուններ կան այս անկյունում  Մի հատ էլ անկյուն ես եմ ուզում <մեծացնեմ>


Սամ, կարող ես իմ անկյունում ժամանակավոր բնակություն հաստատել  :Wink:  ինքը շատ հյուրընկալա  :Smile:

----------


## Sam521

> Սամ, կարող ես իմ անկյունում ժամանակավոր բնակություն հաստատել  ինքը շատ հյուրընկալա


Շնորհակալ եմ հյուրընկալության համար, բայց կարծում եմ սեփական անկյուն ունենալն ավելի լավա: Ես էլ էի ջահել ժամանակներս ստեղծագործում :Smile:   դրանք ավելի լավ կլինի իմ անկյունում տեղադրեմ :Wink:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Դայս, գիտեմ, որ անկյունդ լքել ես...բայց գիտես չէ..մենք միշտ վերադառնում ենք: Մարդ մնալու ամենալավ ձևն ա..վերադառնալը  :Smile: 

Անկյունումդ ցուրտ ա առանց քեզ...կվերադառնաս?
Ուզում եմ տաքանամ մի քիչ  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Լիլս  :Love:  չթողես ինձ հա ? Որ դու չլինես, ով պիտի ինձ  տաչիկ անի, հոգ տանի, ճամփես բացի ...  :Smile:  
Երևի անկյունս ինձ էդքան չէր կարոտել, իսկ ես էլ չէի դիմանում  :Blush:  Առանց իրա մենակ էի ... Հիմա մենք երկուսով ենք  :Smile:  Հեսա ջերմությունս էլ կանցնի, հիվանդությունս էլ ...  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Թե ասա այ սեփականատեր սրիկա, ինչի էս մարդկանց համարակալում ու եթե էսօր խեղդվեիր քո իսկ սիրելի առոմաթերապիայի ժամանակ, ոչ համար 1, ոչ համար 2, ոչ էլ առավել ևս համար 3 կարևորության մարդիկ վրադ չէին լացելու: Չնայած դեռ կարելի է փորձել  :Jpit:  Գոնե գլուխդ էդ անտեր ջուրը մտցնես, հիմար մտքեր ես ծալծլում:
- Համար 1 ինձ մռութ մի ասա, վրաս ազդում է.. Համար2, հերիք ինձ գրողի ծոցն ուղարկես, բոլոր հնարավոր եղանակներով, հերիք ջնջես քեզ ուղղված հաղորդագրություններս ու ինչն ամենակարևորն է, ինձ երբեք այլևս էն սիրելի փաղաքշական արտահայտությամբ չդիմես.. Համար 3 , գնա գրողի ծոցը, եթե էդքան ատելի եմ դառել, ու դեռ անվանս առաջին տառը չտեսած հնարավոր բոլոր ուղղություններով "ճողոպրում" ես ... 
Իսս եռման ջրից սրտիս առանց այդ էլ 120-ի տակ չգիտես ուր շտապող զարկերը լրիվ իրենց կորցրել են, ու գիտեն թե ես ֆերարի եմ կամ նման մի անհայտ մեքենա, որը ավտոցուցահանդեսներում ամենա-արագ սլացող է ճանաչվել...
Հա, ինչն է է պակասում ? հիշեցի, Ռեյը, չէ որ ինքը էս պրոցեսի կարևորագույն մասն էր զբաղեցնում... 
Վախ ոնց եմ սարսափում ...  :Sad:  Վաղը ստիպված եմ լինելու երեկոս տապալել ինչ-որ զնգզնգան վայրում, որտեղ կլինեն նույն դեմքերը, նույն երգերն ու արտահայտությունները, էս հիմար զույգը, որ ամեն անգամ երեկույթի է գալիս առաձին, ամբողջ ընթացքում համբուրվում, իսկ հրաժեշտին մի լավ իրար վիրավորում ու բաժանվում, մինչ հաջորդ երեկույթ  :Sad:  Միակ երեկույթը, որին ստիպված եմ գնալ, քանի որ ոչ մի պատճառ չեմ կարող լղոզել` ուշ է, մութ է, տրանսպորտ չկա, եղբայրս գնացել է ու տուն ճանապարհող չունեմ ... Բայց ամենիչց վատն էնա, որ էնտեղ կլինի նաև մեկը, ում ամենից քիչ եմ ուզում տեսնել  :Sad:  էլի ստիպված եմ առաջին 30 րոպեից հետո մի անկյուն գտնել ու գլուխս խոթել բարձերի մեջ, իբր քնած եմ, ինչից եղբայրս կխղճահարվի ու կառաջարիկ տուն գնալ, ես էլ կձևացնեմ, թե դա ոչ թե իմ, այլ նրա միտքն էր ...  :Smile: 
Շունչս ինչի սկսեց կտրվել?, կարող է խեղդվում եմ ?, բա ինչ եմ անում է, պետք է արագ դուրս գալ ջրից, հակառակ դեպքում ինձ դուրս կբերեն ու այ թե կլացեն բոլոր 3 կարևորության մարդիկ  :Smile:  չնայած, միայն դրա համար արժի խեղդվել ...

----------


## Dayana

կներես  :Sad:  չէի ուզում էգոիստաբար քեզ նեղացնել  :Sad:  գիտեմ, որ շատ ես սիրում, նույնիսկ ավելի, քան պետք էր  :Sad:  չէի ուզում որ ինձ սիրեիր, ուղղակի ուզում էի կողքիդ լինեի, չգիտեմ էլ թե ինչու... 
խոստանում եմ էլ երեխայություն չանել ու սպասել, մինչև ինքդ հարցերդ կարգավորես  :Wink: ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի, այ կտեսնես...  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Գիտե՞ս, նկարում եմ ...  :Blush:  Հա, ահավոր անհաջող, միակ հաջողված նկարս Ադամն ու Եվան էին, բայց երեկ գիշեր քեզ եմ նկարել... Մենակ չէիր՝ երկուսով էիք... Ֆիլմն ասում էր նկարիր ինչ ուզում ես, պատկերացրու այն և տիեզերքը դա քեզ կտա՝ դե ես էլ նկարեցի քեզ  :Smile:  Դե որ ես անտաղանդ եմ՝ բացահայտված է, բայց աչքերդ ստացվել էր  :Smile:  Ինչպես միշտ ուռած ,  :Wink:  բայց էս անգամ ոչ թե գիշերը թաքուն լացելուց, այլ ուղղակի, որ սիրուն լինի  :Blush:

----------


## Dayana

Չեմ էլ հիշում, թե վերջին անգամ երբ եմ ինձ էսքան անպետք զգացել:  :Smile:  
Ոնց դիմացա ? Ես համեմատության մեջ էի մտնում մեկի հետ, ով իր թեթև ձեռքով կամ ավելի շուտ խելքով կյանքս մի ամբողջ տարով հետ շպրտեց: Ժպտում էի նրան ու դատարկում հերթական գինու բաժակը: Նույնսիկ եղբայրս զգաց, որ շատ եմ խմում, ու բաժակս լցնելիս աս ` Լավ ես ? ու իսկապես եղբայրաբար ժպտաց  :Smile:  Լավ եմ ? իսկապես, ինչի պիտի վատ լինեմ կամ առավել ևս լավ չլինեմ:  :Sad:  Միևնույն է, նույնսիկ իմ Լենա տիկնիկը, որ եղբորս թեթև ձեռքով ուներ մի աչք ու մյուսի փոխարեն ֆիալետովիյ կոճակ, ումից ես շատ վախենում էի ու երբեք կողքիս չէի քնացնում, իրեն դժվար թե էսքան մենակ զգար  :Sad:  Բայց կողքիս ընկերներս էին... Նույնիսկ ինչ-որ նվերիկ ստացա ...

----------


## Երկնային

_Ացի, արի դու մի խմի հա՞…  հերիք չի դարդոտում ես, մի հատ էլ մոռանում ե սիմ մասին…_

----------


## Dayana

Ջնջեցի  :Smile:  չգիտեմ-որերորդ անգամ ջնջեցի ԻՄԳ_0605, համոզված լինելով, որ դեռ կվերականգնեմ ...  :Smile:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ջնջեցի  չգիտեմ-որերորդ անգամ ջնջեցի ԻՄԳ_0605, համոզված լինելով, որ դեռ կվերականգնեմ ...


Իմաստը որնա՞ ջնջելու, եթե պիտի վերականգնես..., ամեն ինչ ավելիա բարդանում ջնջել վերականգնելով, ավելի լավա ջնջի ու ռեսթոռ մի արա  :Kiss:

----------


## Dayana

> Իմաստը որնա՞ ջնջելու, եթե պիտի վերականգնես..., ամեն ինչ ավելիա բարդանում ջնջել վերականգնելով, ավելի լավա ջնջի ու ռեսթոռ մի արա


 Չէ  :Blush:  ջնջել չեմ ուզում  :Blush:  ուղղակի մեկ-մեկ չարաճճիանում եմ, ջնջում եմ, հետո վերականգնում  :Love:  ես առանց էդ նկարի, ոնց որ ձուկն առանց ջրի, բայց դե ինչպես Քուչակն է ասում, երբ ձուկն ի ջրեն հանեն այլ ջուր ձգեն, նա կապրի, երբ զիս ի քենք/ ի նկարե  :Jpit:  զատեն, քան զ մեռնելն այլ ճար չի լինի  :Blush:

----------


## Lion

Բայց այս նկարդ էլ վատը չի... :Hands Up:

----------


## Dayana

> Բայց այս նկարդ էլ վատը չի...


դա ես չեմ Լիոն ձյաձյա  :Blush:  ինչ-որ աչոնիկա  :Blush:

----------


## Lion

Գիտեմ – բայց դու ավելի լավն ես: Ուղղակի քո նկարները չես դնում :Sad:

----------


## Dayana

Ձեռքերս սառել են  :Sad:   Նկարը ջնջել եմ, ստորագրությունս հիմա կփոխեմ, կհագնեմ ժպիտս ու կիջնեմ հյուրերին դիմավորելու: Վաղը մի նոր, ավելի գունավոր դիմակ կընտրեմ, որ բոլորին թվա, թե ժպիտ հասկացությունը ես եմ ստեղծել  :Smile:  Չնայած դա երևի հենց էդպես էլ կա  :Smile:  Դե նայիր ?  :Smile:   Ինքն է չէ?  :Smile:  



> Սուրբ քաղաքում բնակվող պստոյի համար, որ իր տիկնիկի մանուշակագույն աչքից վախենալով՝ չի վախենում ապրել ու զգալ կյանքն իր բոլոր երանգներով..


Էնքան մեծա գունային սպեկտրս, մեկ-մեկ մտածում եմ կարելի է բռնել աջից ու ձախից մի փոքր կտրատել ու թեթևացնել, բայց չէ... Շատ մեծա, ու բոլոր գույներս իրենց մեջ թաքնված մոխրագույն ունեն, որը ստիպումա միշտ ուշադիր, զգոն լինել: Տաթևն ասում էր`  "ասա կախարդական բառերը, ասա, ասա..." Ինչի համար ?  :Xeloq:  
Ցուրտա, տանը` +28, դրսում ` չգիտեմ, իսկ ձեռքերս սառել են ... 
Էլ չեմ գրի քեզ ծերուկ Էմանուիլ, արդեն լիմիտը լրացրել եմ ...

----------


## Lion

Իսկ ծերուկ Էմանուելը, նա, որ չգիտի էլ, թե տարիներ անց ոնց պիտի կարոտի չքնաղ հոգու տեր մի աղջկա... ամեն օր դուրս է գալիս տանից, գնում է աշխատանքի և իրեն թվում է, թե իր կյանքում ամենակարևորը հենց դա է...

Խեղճ մարդիկ -  չեն հասկանում, որ դա ընդամենը մի շղարշ է, որով ցինիկության աստիճանի անտարբեր կյանքը ծածկում է իրենցից իրական երջանկությունը...

----------


## Dayana

> Իսկ ծերուկ Էմանուելը, նա, որ չգիտի էլ, թե տարիներ անց ոնց պիտի կարոտի չքնաղ հոգու տեր մի աղջկա... ամեն օր դուրս է գալիս տանից, գնում է աշխատանքի և իրեն թվում է, թե իր կյանքում ամենակարևորը հենց դա է...
> 
> Խեղճ մարդիկ -  չեն հասկանում, որ դա ընդամենը մի շղարշ է, որով ցինիկության աստիճանի անտարբեր կյանքը ծածկում է իրենցից իրական երջանկությունը...


լիոն ձյաձյա, մենք ամեն մեկս մեր կյանքում ընտրում ենք կաևորն ու երկրորդականը, իրական երջանկությունն ու թվացյալը… Ես ու դու խելառի պես պատրաստ ենք բոլոր տեսակի գործատուներին գրողի ծոցն ուղարկել ու սլանալ դեպի բաց օվկիանոս, ու չնայած լողալ չգիտենք, կհանձնվենք ալիքներին ու հաստատ չենք խեղդվի, իսկ մյուսները մեզ կհամարեն աննորմալ, կնստեն տաքուկ աշխատասենյակում ու Ռեինկարնացիա կլսեն  :Smile:  Պիտի գույները զգաս, ինչպես ասումա իմ Պռաստոյը  :Love: , ընտրես քոնը  :Wink:  Իմը  ծիածանա ՝ իմ պես խելառ ...  :Smile:

----------


## Lion

Ըհը... բարեկամ :Smile: 

 Իսկ իրականում "մեր պեսի հակառակ" /լավ ասեցի :LOL: / մարդիկ ապրում են մինչև 50-55... ու մեկէլ պարզում են, որ չեն ապրել: Եվա ցավալիության աստիճանի հստակությամբ գիտակցում են, թե ինչպես են ներսից կրծվում անիմաստ ապրած տարիների համար... :Bad:

----------


## Dayana

All or nothing at all....     Чуть-чуть не считается .. 
Նույն երգը տարբեր երաժշտությամբ ու տարբեր լեզուներով  :Xeloq:  Բայց ճիշտա չէ? գերադասելի է ոչինչ, քան ինչ-որ չնչին բան... 
Ես արեցին ինչ կարող էի, լրիվ, առանց ափսոսալու, սիրում եմ ինչքան կարող եմ  :Smile:  ավել չեմ կարում ... Դժվարա, չեմ ժխտում, բայց հետո ավելի դժվար կլիներ: Պատկերացնում ես, եթե իմ համար էդքան կարևոր կախարդական բառերը շաղ տայի ICQ-ով, էն դեպքում, երբ դու ալարում ես ցտեսություն գրել... Չէ, սենց լավա, դժվար թե հեշտ չգիտեմ, բայց հաստատ ճիշտա, ու նույնսիկ էս որոշմանս համար արժանացա մամայի գովասանքին  :Blush:  ասեց, որ իր աչքին բարձրացա, քանի որ էնքան էլ դմբո չեմ  :Jpit:  ասեց, որ խելոք եմ  :Blush:  
Ասեց, որ քո ` ինձ թանկ գնահատելը խելաացի քայլ էր քո կողմից, իսկ իրականում դու` ինչպես բոլորը` չէիր հարցրել իմ կարծիքը  :Smile:  իսկ ես կենդանի մարդ եմ /հեռու ինձանից  :Jpit:  / Ամեն դեպքում ես միշտ կամ...

----------


## Dayana

Մութ էր, որոշեցի քայլել մինչև կանգառ, գիտեի, որ էնտեղ ինձ սպասում են: Հա, էս աշխարհում ավելի հարազատ ոչ մեկ չունեմ, մեր երկուսի երակներով նույն արյունն է հոսում, ու ինչքան էլ կռվենք, որովհետև ես Ռամշտեյն չեմ լսում, մեկ է, իմ հարազատն է:
-Ամ ջա, էսօր ոնց-որ մենակ ես  գնում, ես ուշանալու եմ,-ահա և վերջ, կանգառում եչ մեկ ինձ չի սպասում:
Ցուրտա, քիչ էր մնում մեքենայի տակ ընկնեի, դիմացի աղջիկը իր առանց այդ էլ մեծ բերանը լայն բացել ու հռհռում է, դրա հետ մեկտեղ նաև ճոճվելով... հեչ սիրուն չի, ու ինքը շատ տգեղանումա դրանից, ափսոս, որ չի գիտակցում  :Sad: 
Ինչ-որ կենցաղային պրոբլեմներով մարդիկ շտապում են, թվում է թե ես կանգնած եմ, իսկ ես մտքերով Էյլիի հետ էի ... Նա շատ գեղեցիկ էր, դեռ 9 ժամ էր հասցրել ապրել տաքուկ երկրի վրա, ու հասցրել էր սիրե~լ, իր անկրկնելի Ռեյնոլդին: Նրանք միասին թռչկոտում էին, վայելում իրենց օրը, չէ որ նրանք ընդհամենը մի օր ունեն, բայց էդ երջանկությունը տևեց մի քանի վայրկյան: Էյլին դեռ չէր էլ հասցրել հասկանալ, ինչ ասված է երջանիկ լինել, երբ գտավ իր Ռեյնոլդի  պատառոտված, ծակծկված ու կիսսայրված թևիներով դին: Լավ, Էյլին ինձ վրա կբարկանար, եթե իմանար, որ գույնզգույն, նուրբ ու գեղեցիկ թևիկները հիշելու փոխարեն, դաժան մարդկանց գործերը հիշեի  :Blush: 
-Ողջույն, ինչպես ես?, ես էլ եմ լավ...,- խոսում եմ պատահաբար հանդիպած ծանոթի հետ ու ժպտում այնպես, որ երեսիս փոսիկը մթության մեջ լավ արտահայտվի ու այ.. քիչ էր մնում երևակայության գիրկն ընկած չնկատեի աստիճանն ու ընկնեի:
Հետո մի քանի "պրիվատ" մտքեր դիմացիս երիտասարդների մասին, որոնք բարձրաձայնել չի կարելի...
Բայց ինչ մութա, ու էդ մութն էլ կապույտի չի, այլ գորշ, սևին շատ մոտ, իսկ ես իմ մուգ կապույտ մթությունն եմ ուզում: Ձյուն էլ չկա...
Մի քիչ էլ քթի տակ մրթմրթում եմ սիրելի երգն ու արդեն տանն եմ, իմ տաքուկ սենյակում, հեռու ամեն ինչից ու բոլորից  :Smile:  ու երջանիկ լինելու համար նույնիսկ տաք շոկոլադ հարկավոր չէ  :Blush:

----------


## Lion

Էհհհ, կախել է պետք տենց ասպետին, որ քեզ մենակ է թողել :Angry2:

----------


## Dayana

> Էհհհ, կախել է պետք տենց ասպետին, որ քեզ մենակ է թողել


էդ ասպետը եղբայրսա  :Blush:  խելոնք մնա  :Blush:  
ինքը միակ մարդնա, որ զգումա, թե ես երբ եմ նեղված ու գլուխս շոյումա  :Blush:  միակ մարդնա, ով կարա գա վրաս գոռա, ուղղակի, քանի որ տրամ չունի, իսկ հետո գա, ու ասի կներես, գլուխս շոյի կամ տաչիկ անի  :Blush:  ինքը միակ մարդնա, ում ես կարող եմ թթված դեմքով տեսնել, գնալ սկսել ներվերն ուտել, էնքան, մինչև վրաս գոռա  :Jpit:

----------


## Janita Hero

> էդ ասպետը եղբայրսա  խելոնք մնա  
> ինքը միակ մարդնա, որ զգումա, թե ես երբ եմ նեղված ու գլուխս շոյումա  միակ մարդնա, ով կարա գա վրաս գոռա, ուղղակի, քանի որ տրամ չունի, իսկ հետո գա, ու ասի կներես, գլուխս շոյի կամ տաչիկ անի  ինքը միակ մարդնա, ում ես կարող եմ թթված դեմքով տեսնել, գնալ սկսել ներվերն ուտել, էնքան, մինչև վրաս գոռա


այ այ այ,., վաաաաաաաաաայ մազոխիստ Դաաաաաաաաայ  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Երկնային

> էդ ասպետը եղբայրսա  խելոնք մնա  
> ինքը միակ մարդնա, որ զգումա, թե ես երբ եմ նեղված ու գլուխս շոյումա  միակ մարդնա, ով կարա գա վրաս գոռա, ուղղակի, քանի որ տրամ չունի, իսկ հետո գա, ու ասի կներես, գլուխս շոյի կամ տաչիկ անի  ինքը միակ մարդնա, ում ես կարող եմ թթված դեմքով տեսնել, գնալ սկսել ներվերն ուտել, էնքան, մինչև վրաս գոռա


_ես էլ եմ ախպեր ուզում…_

----------


## Dayana

> այ այ այ,., վաաաաաաաաաայ մազոխիստ Դաաաաաաաաայ


Ջանիջա ջան, ես գիտեմ, որ ակումբում ամենահարմար օֆտոպարանը իմ էջնա  :Wink:  



> _ես էլ եմ ախպեր ուզում…_


ուզի  :Wink:

----------


## Dayana

Վառիր արևը, վառիր  երկինքը,
Ես աշունն եմ փնտրում շուրթերիս՝ ձյունով...
Թերթի տառրեը, ինչ-որ մեկի նկարը ՝ ոտքի տակ ,
Երկուսով էին, բայց ընդմիշտ ուշացանք,
Դու հեռու ես,
Դարձիր իմ լույսը,
Չնայած հեշտ չէ...
Վառիր արևը, վառիր  երկինքը,
Ես աշունն եմ փնտրում շուրթերիս՝ ձյունով... 

Էս տողերի համար գժվում եմ ...   :Love:

----------


## Lion

> էդ ասպետը եղբայրսա  խելոնք մնա  
> ինքը միակ մարդնա, որ զգումա, թե ես երբ եմ նեղված ու գլուխս շոյումա  միակ մարդնա, ով կարա գա վրաս գոռա, ուղղակի, քանի որ տրամ չունի, իսկ հետո գա, ու ասի կներես, գլուխս շոյի կամ տաչիկ անի  ինքը միակ մարդնա, ում ես կարող եմ թթված դեմքով տեսնել, գնալ սկսել ներվերն ուտել, էնքան, մինչև վրաս գոռա


Վաաայյյ :Love:  Լավ չստացվեց... Ես էլ հանրահայտ Էմանուել Գարիին կասկածեցի :Cool:

----------


## Dayana

Երկու բաժակ սուրճ մի օրում, ու էն ստանդարտ 70-40 ճնշումս դառավ չգիտեմ ինչ, Հայկօն զզվեց իմ դիակից, իսկ ես նույնիսկ չէի հասցրել մի կարգին դիակի գույն ստանալ: Լրիվ մտքերս հավաքել էի ու ուզում էի մի բան գրել, մեկ էլ ստացվեց էն ինչ ստացվեց, բերանս փակեցին, իբր թե հիմարություններ եմ դուրս տալիս: Իսկ ես կասեմ, լավ եմ անում, էս անկախ երկիրա ու ես անկախ քաղաքացի եմ, ինչ կուզեմ կասեմ, ու եթե շատ ուզեմ, կարող եմ նույնիսկ ապտակել, և թքած, թե հետո դատի չեն տա  :Sad:  
Բայց էս դառը սուրճն ինչ զզվելի էր...

----------


## Lion

> Երկու բաժակ սուրճ մի օրում, ու էն ստանդարտ 70-40 ճնշումս դառավ չգիտեմ ինչ, Հայկօն զզվեց իմ դիակից, իսկ ես նույնիսկ չէի հասցրել մի կարգին դիակի գույն ստանալ: Լրիվ մտքերս հավաքել էի ու ուզում էի մի բան գրել, մեկ էլ ստացվեց էն ինչ ստացվեց, բերանս փակեցին, իբր թե հիմարություններ եմ դուրս տալիս: Իսկ ես կասեմ, լավ եմ անում, էս անկախ երկիրա ու ես անկախ քաղաքացի եմ, ինչ կուզեմ կասեմ, ու եթե շատ ուզեմ, կարող եմ նույնիսկ ապտակել, և թքած, թե հետո դատի չեն տա  
> Բայց էս դառը սուրճն ինչ զզվելի էր...


Ասել եմ ու էլի կասմ - ոճդ լավն է: Գրում ես փոքր մարդկանց մասին, իրենց փոքր կյանքով ու հետաքրքրություններով, պրոբլեմներով ու ուրախություններով: Ու մոտդ շատ հարթ է ստացվում: Բացի այդ ունես յուրօրինակ հումորի զգացում :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Ասել եմ ու էլի կասմ - ոճդ լավն է: Գրում ես փոքր մարդկանց մասին, իրենց փոքր կյանքով ու հետաքրքրություններով, պրոբլեմներով ու ուրախություններով: Ու մոտդ շատ հարթ է ստացվում: Բացի այդ ունես յուրօրինակ հումորի զգացում


Հումոր չկար Լիոն ձյաձյա, մադիկ փոքր չեն, չնայած իրանց լավ մեծ են զգում, էնքան, որ եթե զգույշ չլինես, 35 համարի կոշիկով գլուխդ կտրորեն, ու դրանից նենց հաճույք կստանան, որ եթե նախանձն դքան ատելի չլիներ իմ համար, երևի նախանձեի: Գիտես էսօր ինչ եմ հիշել, բարեկամներիցս մեկը Հայատանից գնում էր ընդմիշտ ապրեու Կանադայում, ու երբ ասեցի ՝ Արս, բայց դու ամեն ինչ ունես, ինչի ես գնում, ասեց՝ /ռուսերեն ասեմ/
-Նի խաչու բիտծ պախոժիմ նա վսեխ չեռվեյ, կատոռիե ժիվուտ վ դերմե, դվաժդի վ դեն՛ վիսօվիվայուտ գոլովու, սմօտրյատ գդե նախոդյատսյա, ի խառաշո՜...

Էն լավ չհասկացա իմաստը, հիմա զգում եմ մարմինս բոլոր բջիջներով ...

----------


## Lion

> Հումոր չկար Լիոն ձյաձյա, մադիկ փոքր չեն, չնայած իրանց լավ մեծ են զգում, էնքան, որ եթե զգույշ չլինես, 35 համարի կոշիկով գլուխդ կտրորեն, ու դրանից նենց հաճույք կստանան, որ եթե նախանձն դքան ատելի չլիներ իմ համար, երևի նախանձեի: Գիտես էսօր ինչ եմ հիշել, բարեկամներիցս մեկը Հայատանից գնում էր ընդմիշտ ապրեու Կանադայում, ու երբ ասեցի ՝ Արս, բայց դու ամեն ինչ ունես, ինչի ես գնում, ասեց՝ /ռուսերեն ասեմ/
> -Նի խաչու բիտծ պախոժիմ նա վսեխ չեռվեյ, կատոռիե ժիվուտ վ դերմե, դվաժդի վ դեն՛ վիսօվիվայուտ գոլովու, սմօտրյատ գդե նախոդյատսյա, ի խառաշո՜...
> 
> Էն լավ չհասկացա իմաստը, հիմա զգում եմ մարմինս բոլոր բջիջներով ...


Իսկ ես չհասկացա... Իսկ փոքր մարդ ասածս քո ասածը չէր: Ես նկատի ունեի այն մադկանց, ովքեր ապրում են իրենց փոքր երջանկություններով ու տխրություններով: Ի դեպ - հումոր, համենայն դեպս ինձ համար, կա...

----------


## Dayana

Երևի էլի գնամ ...  :Smile:  
Համար 1 - ընդհամենը 20-25 կմ հեռավորություն, իսկ երբ ես աշխատանքի եմ, իսկ դու ինատիտուտւոմ ` էլի աշխատանքի  :Jpit:  ընդհամենը 2կմ, բայց նույն զգացողությունն ունեմ, ինչ էն երկու շաբաթների ընթացքում. հազարավոր կիլոմետրերի հեռավորություն եմ զգում: 
Համար 2 - դու միակն ես, ով իրեն գտավ էստեղ: Էսօր լիքը հարցեր էի տալիս, որ պարզեմ, հո ինչ-որ բան չի փոխվել: Ոչինչ մի ասա:  :Smile: 
Համար 3 - Դու ամենից բարդ դեպքն ես: Իսկապես դու Վիլլին ես, որից էդպես էլ գլուխ չհանեցի:

...  :Smile:

----------


## Lion

> Երևի էլի գնամ ...  
> Համար 1 - ընդհամենը 20-25 կմ հեռավորություն, իսկ երբ ես աշխատանքի եմ, իսկ դու ինատիտուտւոմ ` էլի աշխատանքի  ընդհամենը 2կմ, բայց նույն զգացողությունն ունեմ, ինչ էն երկու շաբաթների ընթացքում. հազարավոր կիլոմետրերի հեռավորություն եմ զգում: 
> Համար 2 - դու միակն ես, ով իրեն գտավ էստեղ: Էսօր լիքը հարցեր էի տալիս, որ պարզեմ, հո ինչ-որ բան չի փոխվել: Ոչինչ մի ասա: 
> Համար 3 - Դու ամենից բարդ դեպքն ես: Իսկապես դու Վիլլին ես, որից էդպես էլ գլուխ չհանեցի:
> 
> ...


Այ այս գրածից ես էլ գլուխ չհանեցի… :Think:

----------


## Dayana

> Այ այս գրածից ես էլ գլուխ չհանեցի…


Էդ կարևոր չի Մեհր, կարևորը ես գլուխ հանեմ  :Wink: 
Իսկ ես սկսել եմ մի կարգին գլուխ հանել էն ամեն ինչից ինչ կատարվումա իմ շուրջը ...  :Smile:  

Ոնց էս ֆիլմը չէի նայել, կամ էլ նայել ու սխալ էի հասկացել  :Blush:  Հրաշալի ֆիլմ, հրաշալի սաուդթրեքերով...  :Hands Up:  
Теория Заговора  :Love:   Երևի մի հազար անգամ կարելիա էս ֆիլմը նայել, մենակ վերջին երգի համար  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Ան քանի որ տեսնում ես, որ կարդում եմ, անպայման երկուշաբթի կտամ էս ֆիլմը նայես, բայց պիտի խոստանաս, որ մենակ կնայես, որովհետև վերջին երգն էնքան ռիթմիկա, որ անհնարա տեղում նստած մնալ  :Jpit:  Իսկ եթե մենակ չլինես, քեզ հաստատ խելագար կանվանեն  :Jpit:  

 :Yahoo:

----------


## Dayana

> Ներիր այն օրվա երաժշտաթերապիայիս համար..գիտեմ..
> 
> Կարոտել եմ


Լիլ, խնդրում եմ էս երգը լսի Can't take my eyes of you  :Love: 

Էն ժամանակ, երբ սիրտդ  մոռանումա իրա բուն ֆունկցիան ու սկսումա իրան դնել հավերժական շարժիչի տեղ, երբ բոլոր տեսակի բժիշկներն ասում են, որ դա պատանեկան "արագագործություն" է իսկ ինքդ մտածում ես վերջին էշության մասին, աշխարհի մոլոր տեսակի անբուժելի հիվանդությունները քեզ ես վերագրում, հայտնվուամ ընկերս, միակ ու ամենաթանկ, էն որ բոլորիդ հոգա տանում  :Smile:  ինքը, միակն ում անունը  բոլորը մեծատառով են գրում ու միշտ դիմում Դու-ով  :Smile:  ինքը էս երգնա ուղարկում : Ու երևի խելագարությունը հենց սենց էլ լինումա, բայց դու լսի  :Wink:  դու ուղղակի լսի էս երգն ու... just love him and let him to love you ...

----------


## Dayana

Վախում եմ էստեղ գրեմ  :Sad:  մի ժամ հավաքում եմ, հետո տանում էն մութ անկյունում տեղադրում, ուր ոչ մի կենդանի շունչ ոտք չի դնում, բացառությամբ երևի Փոքրիկ Արևի  :Love:  Ինքն էլ կսկսի կարդալ գույնզգույն ու խուճուճ մտքերս ու կմտածեի, որ խելքս թռցրել եմ  :Sad:  իսկ գուցե իսկապես թռցրել եմ, հը? Գուցե հենց էսպես են խելագարվում?  :Xeloq:  Խելագարները երջանիկ են չէ լինում, ու ես երջանիկ եմ, նրանք իրական կյանքը չեն ընկալում ` ես էլ, նրանք սխալները կրկնում են սխալի ետևից ` ես էլ  :Sad:  
Կներես...

----------


## Dayana

մրսում եմ.. աջ ձեռքս սառելա  :Sad:  երևի անընդհատ մկնիկի վրա լինելուցա, երևի կարիք կա ձեռնոց հագնել կոմպի մոտ :Jpit:  արդեն ձմռան հոտ եմ առնում, ու շուտով երևի ձյուն կգա, ու էլի կմրսեմ... իսկ իրականում ` վախում եմ ...  :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> մրսում եմ.. աջ ձեռքս սառելա  երևի անընդհատ մկնիկի վրա լինելուցա, երևի կարիք կա ձեռնոց հագնել կոմպի մոտ արդեն ձմռան հոտ եմ առնում, ու շուտով երևի ձյուն կգա, ու էլի կմրսեմ... իսկ իրականում ` վախում եմ ...


Դա՛յ, էդ մկնիկի ֆենոմենը հետաքրքիր ա, գիտե՞ս: Իմ ձեռքերը սառելու հատկություն չունեն, նույնիսկ ձմռանն առանց ձեռնոցի տաք են մնում, բայց եթե ցուրտ սենյակում կոմպի մոտ եմ, աջ ձեռքս սառում է:

Իսկ ձմեռ չեմ ուզում  :Sad:

----------


## Lion

> մրսում եմ.. աջ ձեռքս սառելա  երևի անընդհատ մկնիկի վրա լինելուցա, երևի կարիք կա ձեռնոց հագնել կոմպի մոտ արդեն ձմռան հոտ եմ առնում, ու շուտով երևի ձյուն կգա, ու էլի կմրսեմ... իսկ իրականում ` վախում եմ ...


 Դայուշ ջան, մի վախեցի... Ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Դա՛յ, էդ մկնիկի ֆենոմենը հետաքրքիր ա, գիտե՞ս: Իմ ձեռքերը սառելու հատկություն չունեն, նույնիսկ ձմռանն առանց ձեռնոցի տաք են մնում, բայց եթե ցուրտ սենյակում կոմպի մոտ եմ, աջ ձեռքս սառում է:
> 
> Իսկ ձմեռ չեմ ուզում


Իմ մոտ վախից էր Բյուր: Ես ապագան կանխազգում եմ: Մի տարի երկու ամիս ու քսան օր սպասում էի, մեկ էլ հոպ ու ստացա հեգնանք, ձաղր ու մի կարգին ապտակ: Հիմա էլ վախում եմ էլի ապտակ ստանամ, ու էս անգամ արդեն դեմքիս կապտուկ կմնա  :Sad:  
Բայց ռիսկի եմ գնում, որովհետև շամպայն սիրում եմ  :Smile:  Մենակ թե կապտուկ չստանամ  :Sad:  շատ եմ վախում...

----------


## Lion

> Իմ մոտ վախից էր Բյուր: Ես ապագան կանխազգում եմ: Մի տարի երկու ամիս ու քսան օր սպասում էի, մեկ էլ հոպ ու ստացա հեգնանք, ձաղր ու մի կարգին ապտակ: Հիմա էլ վախում եմ էլի ապտակ ստանամ, ու էս անգամ արդեն դեմքիս կապտուկ կմնա  
> Բայց ռիսկի եմ գնում, որովհետև շամպայն սիրում եմ  Մենակ թե կապտուկ չստանամ  շատ եմ վախում...


Միշտ կարդում եմ և զարմանում: Բայց նաև հիանում եմ: Ոնց ես դու, Դայանա, կաողանում ըստ էության ոչնչի մասին... այդքան մարդկային տողեր գրել :Smile:  Տաղանդ ես, լուրջ եմ ասում: Համենայն դեպս ես քիչ հայ գրողների գրվածքներ եմ կարդացել, որոնցից այսքան մարդկայնություն է բուրել :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Միշտ կարդում եմ և զարմանում: Բայց նաև հիանում եմ: Ոնց ես դու, Դայանա, կաողանում *ըստ էության ոչնչի մասին.*.. այդքան մարդկային տողեր գրել Տաղանդ ես, լուրջ եմ ասում: Համենայն դեպս ես քիչ հայ գրողների գրվածքներ եմ կարդացել, որոնցից այսքան մարդկայնություն է բուրել


Ուղղակի էդ ըստ էության ոչինչը իմ կյանքնա  :Smile:  ոմանց համար գրոշ չարժեցող, ոմանց համար էլ շատ թանկ, բայց իմ կյանքը  :Smile:  իմը  :Wink:

----------


## Lion

> Ուղղակի էդ ըստ էության ոչինչը իմ կյանքնա  ոմանց համար գրոշ չարժեցող, ոմանց համար էլ շատ թանկ, բայց իմ կյանքը  իմը


Այո Դու ճիշտ հասկացար իմ խոսքերը: Դա մեր կյանքն է, մեր փոքրիկ ուրախությոններով, տխրություններով, վախերով և երազանքներով: Ու դու այդ ամենի մասին գրում ես անչափ մարդկայնորեն: Ապրես... :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Այո Դու ճիշտ հասկացար իմ խոսքերը: Դա մեր կյանքն է, մեր փոքրիկ ուրախությոններով, տխրություններով, վախերով և երազանքներով: Ու դու այդ ամենի մասին գրում ես անչափ մարդկայնորեն: Ապրես...


Շնորհակալ եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Lion

> Շնորհակալ եմ


Բարով վայելես... աչոնիկ ջան :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Չէ, բայց ամեն դեպքում մեկ ժամ ու քառասուն րոպեն շատ քիչ է քնելու համար  :Sad:  հիմա ամբողջ օրը գլուխսս պիտի պտտվի ու քունս տանի, իսկ ես լիքը գործ ունեմ  :Sad:  Շեֆությունը գնացելա Օֆսքորդ ու ինձ նշանակել պատասխանատու  :Blush:  Պիտի պատվով դուրս գալ, առանց բագ release, իսկ դրա համար պետք է զգոն լինել  :Smile:  Ահա, մնում է ինձ համոզեմ ու վերջ  :Smile:  Բայց էլ ոչ մի երկար գիշեր, ոչ մի անքնություն   ու ոչ մի սոված մնալ  :Sad: 
Պիտի ինձ համոզեմ, իմ սիրած սալածիկնա  :Jpit:  պիտի ուտեմ, որ շուտ մեծանամ  :Jpit:

----------


## Lion

> Չէ, բայց ամեն դեպքում մեկ ժամ ու քառասուն րոպեն շատ քիչ է քնելու համար  հիմա ամբողջ օրը գլուխսս պիտի պտտվի ու քունս տանի, իսկ ես լիքը գործ ունեմ  Շեֆությունը գնացելա Օֆսքորդ ու ինձ նշանակել պատասխանատու  Պիտի պատվով դուրս գալ, առանց բագ release, իսկ դրա համար պետք է զգոն լինել  Ահա, մնում է ինձ համոզեմ ու վերջ  Բայց էլ ոչ մի երկար գիշեր, ոչ մի անքնություն   ու ոչ մի սոված մնալ 
> Պիտի ինձ համոզեմ, իմ սիրած սալածիկնա  պիտի ուտեմ, որ շուտ մեծանամ


Ես էլ եմ սալածիկ ուզում :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Իրավիճակը կարծես թե լրիվ հսկողության տակա, բայց ամեն վայրկյան ինչ-որ աննորմալ բանի եմ սպասում: Ամիրյանն անցնելիս մերսեդես մակնիշի մեքենան արգելակեղ ուղիղ կողքիս, մտքումս արդեն պատկերեցի մեքենայի ներսում տեղի ունեցածն ու վարորդի ` Էս գիշերվա կեսին էս շառը որտեղից եկավ?, արտահայտությունը, նրա երևից արգելակած մեքենանորի վարորդների հայհոյանքներով լցված դեմքեը: Բայց տարօրինակա, փողոցն անցնել սկսեցի ուղիղ կանաչ մարդուկի վառելուց սկսած: Ինչքան դանդաղ պիտի քայլեի, որ կարմիր լույս վառվեր, մեքենաներն խաչմերուկն անցնեին, իսկ ես դեռ փողոցի մեջտեղում եմ  :Xeloq:  Երևի ուղղակի համակարգն էր փչացել  :Jpit:  Լավա, որբ իրավիճակի տերը դու չես լինում, սկսելա էդ դուրս գալ  :Smile:

----------


## Արտիստ

> Լավա, որբ իրավիճակի տերը դու չես լինում, սկսելա էդ դուրս գալ


ճիշտ է...այդպես հեշտ է պատասխանտվությունը հեռու տանել քեզնից, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ սահմանափակումներ, լիքը սահմանափակումներ.իսկ դու սահմանափակումներ ու շրջանականեր չես սիրում :Smile: .չէ չէ, դուրտ չի գալիս... :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Dayana

> ճիշտ է...այդպես հեշտ է պատասխանտվությունը հեռու տանել քեզնից, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ սահմանափակումներ, լիքը սահմանափակումներ.իսկ դու սահմանափակումներ ու շրջանականեր չես սիրում.չէ չէ, դուրտ չի գալիս...


Հա, ազատություն եմ սիրում  :Smile:  Բայց... ամեն ինչ հսկողության տակ պահելը սխալա: Չգիտեմ էլ քեզ պատմել ե՞մ,  Ին գետը ահավոր արագ էր հոսում, ու եթե հանկարծ ըկնկնեի մեջը, երևի ես էլ էն թուրք Կայաի պես սրտաճաք լինեի, բայց դե ես նավակում էի, ու ինձ թվում էր թե լրիվ պաշտպանված եմ, բայց... բայց ինքն էլ էր նավակում, ու իրենց նավակը ուղղակի շուռ եկավ  :Smile:  Մի քիչ, շատ քիչ ժամանակով պատասխանատվությունից խուսափել եմ ուզում  :Smile:

----------


## Second Chance

> Մութ էր, որոշեցի քայլել մինչև կանգառ, գիտեի, որ էնտեղ ինձ սպասում են: Հա, էս աշխարհում ավելի հարազատ ոչ մեկ չունեմ, մեր երկուսի երակներով նույն արյունն է հոսում, ու ինչքան էլ կռվենք, որովհետև ես Ռամշտեյն չեմ լսում, մեկ է, իմ հարազատն է:
> -Ամ ջա, էսօր ոնց-որ մենակ ես  գնում, ես ուշանալու եմ,-ահա և վերջ, կանգառում եչ մեկ ինձ չի սպասում:
> Ցուրտա, քիչ էր մնում մեքենայի տակ ընկնեի, դիմացի աղջիկը իր առանց այդ էլ մեծ բերանը լայն բացել ու հռհռում է, դրա հետ մեկտեղ նաև ճոճվելով... հեչ սիրուն չի, ու ինքը շատ տգեղանումա դրանից, ափսոս, որ չի գիտակցում 
> Ինչ-որ կենցաղային պրոբլեմներով մարդիկ շտապում են, թվում է թե ես կանգնած եմ, իսկ ես մտքերով Էյլիի հետ էի ... Նա շատ գեղեցիկ էր, դեռ 9 ժամ էր հասցրել ապրել տաքուկ երկրի վրա, ու հասցրել էր սիրե~լ, իր անկրկնելի Ռեյնոլդին: Նրանք միասին թռչկոտում էին, վայելում իրենց օրը, չէ որ նրանք ընդհամենը մի օր ունեն, բայց էդ երջանկությունը տևեց մի քանի վայրկյան: Էյլին դեռ չէր էլ հասցրել հասկանալ, ինչ ասված է երջանիկ լինել, երբ գտավ իր Ռեյնոլդի  պատառոտված, ծակծկված ու կիսսայրված թևիներով դին: Լավ, Էյլին ինձ վրա կբարկանար, եթե իմանար, որ գույնզգույն, նուրբ ու գեղեցիկ թևիկները հիշելու փոխարեն, դաժան մարդկանց գործերը հիշեի 
> -Ողջույն, ինչպես ես?, ես էլ եմ լավ...,- խոսում եմ պատահաբար հանդիպած ծանոթի հետ ու ժպտում այնպես, որ երեսիս փոսիկը մթության մեջ լավ արտահայտվի ու այ.. քիչ էր մնում երևակայության գիրկն ընկած չնկատեի աստիճանն ու ընկնեի:
> Հետո մի քանի "պրիվատ" մտքեր դիմացիս երիտասարդների մասին, որոնք բարձրաձայնել չի կարելի...
> Բայց ինչ մութա, ու էդ մութն էլ կապույտի չի, այլ գորշ, սևին շատ մոտ, իսկ ես իմ մուգ կապույտ մթությունն եմ ուզում: Ձյուն էլ չկա...
> Մի քիչ էլ քթի տակ մրթմրթում եմ սիրելի երգն ու արդեն տանն եմ, իմ տաքուկ սենյակում, հեռու ամեն ինչից ու բոլորից  ու երջանիկ լինելու համար նույնիսկ տաք շոկոլադ հարկավոր չէ


նենց հավեսն էր, ծանոթ զգացողություններ էին :Love: 
 կանգառ, մարդիկ ,մտքեր... տուն հասնել, տաքանալ...

----------


## Dayana

> նենց հավեսն էր, ծանոթ զգացողություններ էին
>  կանգառ, մարդիկ ,մտքեր... տուն հասնել, տաքանալ...


հա՞  :Smile:  ինչ լավա  :Smile:  իմ մոտ փոխվելա  :Smile:  եղբորս աշխատանքային ժամերը փոխվել են, ու հիմա ոչ միայն մենակ եմ տուն գնում, այլ նաև մենակ եմ գալիս, ու մեքենայով չեն բերում  :Smile:  այնպես որ մեքենայի տակ ընկնելուս հավանականությունը սկսելա մեծանալ  :Smile: 
Մի ժամանակ երբ մենակ էի գալիս ու եղբայրս հանկարծ ճանապարհին ինչ-որ վթար էր տեսնում զանգում էր, ասում էր իմ շշմած քուրն ընկած կլինի մեքենայի տակ  :Jpit:  Հիմա չի էլ զանգում  :Sad:

----------


## Dayana

Համար մեկ, շնորհակալ եմ, որ ավելի քան մի տարի գիշերիս մուգ կապույտ գույն էիր տվել  :Smile:  հիմա սևա , ու ... գիտես ...  վատը չի... կսովորեմ  :Smile: 
Համար երկու, քեզ էլ եմ շնորհակալ, որ կյանքս փոխեցիր, աշխարհայացքս, ընկալումներս...  ուղղակի...  կներես, չեմ կարող չասել .. շատ եմ էս մասին մտածել, բայց ... ես դրան արժանի չէի ... կներես, երևի եսասերի մեկն եմ...  ուղղակի ... ես քեզ չեմ սիրում, ու չէի էլ կարող սիրել... ու դու դա լավ գիտես... խնդրում եմ, ոչինչ չասես` ոչ ուղիղ, ոչ թաքնված եղանակներով, ուղղակի հիշի, ես չեմ ափսոսում, որ "կապվել էի քեզ" ու որ  էդ կապվածությունն էնքան խորն էր, որ չէի էլ մտածել քանդելու մասին  :Smile:  բայց ճիշտ էիր ...
Համար երեք, դու ինչպես միշտ բացառիկ դեպք ես... ուզում էի էդ ասել ուղիղ երեսիդ, բայց .. չկարողացա... երբ դու կողքիս ես, թվումա թե իրավիճակը լրիվ հսկողության տակա ու ես ինձ լավ եմ զգում` չհաշված քո բարդ բնավորությունը, բայց էդ .... կապվածությունը... մի քիչ շատ ա, ու ... եթե դու գնաս... իսկ ես դրանում համոզված եմ... իմ գեր-թույլ սիրտն ուղղակի չի դիմանա... կներես...

Վերջ... ոչ մի կապվածություն, ոչ մի համարակալում, ոչինչ չկա...  դեռ մի քիչ էս դատարկությունը կզնգա, բայց ... հետո լավ կլինի ` համոզված եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Վարպետ

*Մոդերատորական: Թեման փակվում է օրագրի հեղինակի խնդրանքով:*

----------


## Dayana

Կարոտել եմ  :Smile: 
   Պապիկ, քեզ եմ կարոտել : Հիշում ես, երբ առաջին անգամ տեսա ինչ-որ միջատի, որ արմատ էր կռծում , էն արագիլին, որ վախենում էի ինձ տանի, քո հավատարիմ շանը, մեր նոր բնակարանը, մութ գիշերը, քո գնած ջահը, տատիկին պարտված քո նարդին... էնքան բան եմ հիշում պապ, բայց քեզ լավ չեմ հիշում  :Sad:  Հիշում եմ քեզ, երբ հիվանդ էիր: Չեմ հիշում քեզ բարկացած, երևի չի էլ եղել էդպիսի դեպք: Քեզ կարոտել եմ Պապ ... :Smile: 
     Իմ առաջին դասրանի ուսուցչին եմ կարոտել, որ մի անգամ ինձ վրա բղավեց: Հիշում եմ իրան էն ժամանակ, երբ չարությամբ էի լցվել, և հետո, երբ գնացի այցելության, ու տեսա որդուն անժամանկ կորցրած, ծեր ու հուսահատ մի տատիկի, որին էնքան շատ էի սիրում: Կարոտել եմ...
    Իմ շունիկին եմ կարոտել, Գառաֆիս  :Sad:  ինքը իմ ամենահավատարիմ ընկերն էր, նստում էինք միասին մեր բակում, աստիճանների վրա, ես գլուխն էի շոյում, ու զրուցում էինք: Երբեմն ջրիկանում էր, սկսում այս ու այն կողմ վազվզել, իսկ երբ սովածանում էր, գալիս գլուխը դնում էր ծնկներիս ու շնավարի ամ-ամ ասում: Բացառիկ էր շունիկս, կարոտել եմ...
    Քեզ էլ եմ կարոտել իմ հարազատ: Մի քանի տարի առաջ ինձ թողեցիր ու գնացիր: Սկզբում առանց քեզ դժվար էր, իսկ հետո սովորեցի: Ճիշտ են ասում, էնտեղ լավա, դրա համար էլ ոչ մեկ էնտեղից հետ չի գալիս  :Sad:  Քեզ շատ եմ կարոտել...
    Իմ ՋԻՆ-ին եմ կարոտել, որ մի օր նստեց իրա կարկատած գորգի վրա ու հեռացավ Մեղեդի սրճարանի խառը սսեղանների արանքում: Բայց իրան կարոտելիս ժպտում եմ, հուսալով, որ ինքն էլ սա կարդալուց կժպտա  :Smile:  Կարոտել եմ...
   Իմ լավագույն ընկերոջն եմ կարոտել, ով գիտեմ, էս կարդալուց լավ չի զգա, ինքը կարոտ ասվածի հետ յոլա չի գնում: Ամեն անգամ, երբ ուզումա ասել, որ կարոտելա, ասում ` էն բառից, որ չեմ սիրում  :Smile:  Կարոտել եմ...
   Քեզ եմ կարոտել ծերուկ: Դու ճիշտ է ընդհամենը սարքովի հերոս ես, կորպուս, որին ես կյանք եմ տվել, բայց քեզ կարոտել եմ: Երեսիդ չկարողացա ասել, հիմարաբար սկսեցի ծիծաղել, բայց ես քեզ շատ եմ սիրում  :Smile:  ու չմոռանաս, դու ինձ հանդիպում ես պարտք  :Wink:  Կարոտել եմ...
    Ջութակահար աղջնակին ու իր շնիկին եմ կարոտել, որ միշտ մահճակալիս գլխին կախած էր ` տանը թե մանկապարտեզում: Կարոտել եմ...

Ինչքան շատ բան եմ կարոտում ու ինչ լավա, որ կարոտում եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Lion

Շատ լավն էր, իրոք... Երևի արդեն սովորական է դարձել, որ ես մեր այս աղջկան գովում եմ, բայց դե ինչ անեմ - այնքան լավ է գրում… Ըհը, խնդրեմ - կարդացի այս վերջին պատմվածքը ու մարդկայնորեն մեջս մտավ…

 Ապրես :Hands Up:

----------


## Dayana

> Շատ լավն էր, իրոք... Երևի արդեն սովորական է դարձել, որ ես մեր այս աղջկան գովում եմ, բայց դե ինչ անեմ - այնքան լավ է գրում… Ըհը, խնդրեմ - կարդացի այս վերջին պատմվածքը ու մարդկայնորեն մեջս մտավ…
> 
>  Ապրես


ապրես Լիոն ձյաձյա  :Smile:

----------


## Lion

> ապրես Լիոն ձյաձյա


 Չարժե, աղջիկ ջան :Smile:  Դու իրոք տաղանդ ես, շարունակի գրել ու մեզ հուզել քո ստեղծագործություններով :Smile:

----------


## Մեղսավոր

կարոտել եմ :This:  բայց չեմ ասի ում...

----------


## Dayana

> կարոտել եմ բայց չեմ ասի ում...


 :Smile:  ճիշտ էլ անում ես  :Wink:  ես եմ էլի, հենց կարոտում եմ, մի հատ մեծ աղմուկ եմ բարձրացնում էդ թեմայով  :Blush:

----------


## Lion

> ճիշտ էլ անում ես  ես եմ էլի, հենց կարոտում եմ, մի հատ մեծ աղմուկ եմ բարձրացնում էդ թեմայով


Ես էլ եմ կարոտել... բայց իմ հորինած երազին :Smile:  Ու ցավն այն է, որ գնալով համոզվում եմ, որ կարոտիս առարկան ընդամենը… հորինված երազ է :Sad:

----------


## Dayana

> Ես էլ եմ կարոտել... բայց իմ հորինած երազին Ու ցավն այն է, որ գնալով համոզվում եմ, որ կարոտիս առարկան ընդամենը… հորինված երազ է


եթե հորինել ես, ուրեմն հորինիր էնքան իրական, որ հենց իրական էլ դառնա  :Wink:

----------


## Lion

> եթե հորինել ես, ուրեմն հորինիր էնքան իրական, որ հենց իրական էլ դառնա


Այո... կամ էլ գնա լսելու Հասմիկ Կարապետյանի "Հորինված իմ սերը" երգը :Sad:

----------


## Dayana

> Այո... կամ էլ գնա լսելու Հասմիկ Կարապետյանի "Հորինված իմ սերը" երգը


միայն թե ոչ էդ երգը, ու առհասարակ Հասմիկ Կարապետյան  :LOL:   :LOL:  Լիոն ձյաձյա, կարոտից ճաշակդ ընկելա  :Sad:

----------


## Lion

> միայն թե ոչ էդ երգը, ու առհասարակ Հասմիկ Կարապետյան   Լիոն ձյաձյա, կարոտից ճաշակդ ընկելա


 Գուցե... Բայց երգը, աղջիկ ջան, շատ հարազատ է թեմային :Smile:

----------


## Safaryan

Ջան ներող, բայց այս թեմայում պիտի գրեմ: Կարոտից միայն շանոսոն են լսում, որ օգնի:
Հ.Գ.ռուսական շանսոն

----------


## Dayana

> Ջան ներող, բայց այս թեմայում պիտի գրեմ: Կարոտից միայն շանոսոն են լսում, որ օգնի:
> Հ.Գ.ռուսական շանսոն


Իսկ մենք կլռենք  ու ամեն ինչ կիրականանա, հավատա  :Wink:   :Love:

----------


## Lion

> Իսկ մենք կլռենք  ու ամեն ինչ կիրականանա, հավատա


 Էրնեկ քո ասածով լիներ... Բայց կյանքը, դժբախտաբար, երջանիկ ավարտով հեքիաթ չէ :Cool:

----------


## Chilly

կարոտել եմ...

----------


## Բարձրահասակ

> Կարոտել եմ 
>    Քեզ էլ եմ կարոտել իմ հարազատ: Մի քանի տարի առաջ ինձ թողեցիր ու գնացիր: Սկզբում առանց քեզ դժվար էր, իսկ հետո սովորեցի: Ճիշտ են ասում, էնտեղ լավա, դրա համար էլ ոչ մեկ էնտեղից հետ չի գալիս  Քեզ շատ եմ կարոտել...


Դայ ջան լավ էս գրում:  :Love:  Ես էլ եմ կարոտել ..... շատերին:  :Love:  Բայց ժամանակը ստիպում է համակերպվել ամեն ինչի հետ:

----------


## Dayana

> Դայ ջան լավ էս գրում:  Ես էլ եմ կարոտել ..... շատերին:  Բայց ժամանակը ստիպում է համակերպվել ամեն ինչի հետ:


հա Լուս, բայց էդ նույն ժամանակն էլ մեկ էլ տեսնում ես նենց հավեսով քեզ տալիսա ամեն ինչ  :Smile:  կարոտի ինչքան կարող ես շատ  :Love:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Իսկ էդ զգացողությունը ինձ լրիվ անծանոթա  :Tongue:  Երբեք չեմ զգացել,չեմ մտածում դրա մասին,երևի դրա համար  :Wink:  Մեկ-մեկ կարիք զգում եմ ինչ-որ մեկի,ինչ-որ բանի,բայց հազիվ դա կարոտ լինի:
Կարդացի,լավն էր, :Hands Up:  ապրես!!!

----------


## Dayana

> Իսկ էդ զգացողությունը ինձ լրիվ անծանոթա  Երբեք չեմ զգացել,չեմ մտածում դրա մասին,երևի դրա համար  Մեկ-մեկ կարիք զգում եմ ինչ-որ մեկի,ինչ-որ բանի,բայց հազիվ դա կարոտ լինի:
> Կարդացի,լավն էր, ապրես!!!


Շնորհակալ եմ, բայց էդ ոնց ա ստացվում, որ չես կարոտում  :Xeloq:  ես առանց կարոտելու կմեռնեմ  :Blush:

----------


## Dayana

նույն շարքից  :Blush: 

սենտիմենտալ եմ...
Անընդհատ ինքս ինձ կրկնում եմ, որ ես ուժեղ եմ, որ հանկարծ չմոռանամ: Մի քանի հավասար մասերի եմ բաժանվել, որոնցից ամեն մեկը իր տեսակում ճիշտ է: Մի եսս ասում է, որ սխալ եմ, որ արժեքս կկորցնեմ, մյուսն ասում է, որ ուղղակի հիմար դրության մեջ եմ գցել, երրորդն ինձ կատարելապես ճիշտ ու ուժեղ է համարում, չորրորդը ՝ խոստանում է, որ մի կարգին վառվելու եմ, հինգերերդը.... ու էսպես շատ տարբեր մասերի բաժանված, ժպիտը դեմքիս նստած եմ: Երևի իսկապես շատ սենտիմենտալ եմ... բայց ինչպես իմ աշխարհի բարի կախարդն է ասում, ես ընկկճվում ու ճախրում եմ շատ հաճախ ու դրանում իմ ուժն է ... Սենտիմենտալ եմ, կատաստրոֆիկ սենտիմենտալ ու աննորմալ երջանիկ , պարզապես խելագար  :Jpit: ))

----------


## Dayana

մի հատ էլ ու էսօր պրծ  :Blush: 

մոռացել եմ...
Էնքան բանա մեջս կուտակվել, կարոտի ահռելի պորցիա, որ գլխիսա թափվել, ու ես տնքում եմ էդ ծանրությունից... Ուզում եմ բոլորին հատ առ հատ հիշել, բոլոր նրանց, ում կյանքումս տեղ եմ տվել` գիտակցաբար կամ բնազդով... Քեզ եմ ուզում հիշել, երբ ինձ կիսաթեք էիր նայում, երբ ժպտում էիր կամ վիճում, երբ սպիտակ հագուստով էիր, երբ ուղղակի կայիր: Մեր բակի թթենիներն եմ ուզում հիշել, որ այդպես էլ երբեք չբարձրացա... Մեր շենքի Սաթենին եմ ուզում հիշել, որ միշտ քարով գլխիս էր խփում, որովհետև նոր էի եկել իրենց շենք ու ինձ չէր սիրում: Նույն շենքի էն աղջնակին եմ հիշում, որ ձեռքերը թույլ էին, նրա հետ էլ չընկերացնք: Իմ կապույտ մազերով տիկնիկին եմ ուզում հիշել, որին շատ ավելի քիչ էի սիրում, քան միաչքանի Լենայիս: Մեր բակի պահարանի գլխին դրված լոտոյի քարերն եմ ուզում հիշել, որ միշտ եղբորս հետ ցաք ու ցրիվ էինք անում բակով մեկ: Մեր հին տան կարմիր հատակով բալկոնն եմ ուզում հիշել, որտեղ թախտն էր դրված, իսկ նրա տակ մի փոքրիկ անցք, որտեղից միշտ եղբորս հետ սպասում էինք մկների, իսկ նրանք չկաին ու չկաին: Մեր բակի էն փոքրիկ սալահատիկն եմ ուզում հիշել, որին կանգնած նկարվել եմ: Մամաիս էն բոլոր կրունկավոր կոշիկներն եմ ուզում հիշել, որ հագնում էի ու թիթիզանում, երազելով, որ մի գեղեցիկ օր դրանք իմ ոտքով կլինեն, ու հիմա, դրանք նկուղում ինչ-որ մի արկզում են երևի, կամ գուցե աղբամանն են նետվել: Դպրոցական ընկերենիս եմ ուզում հիշել, ովքեր ինձ սիրում էին ստուգողականի օրերին: Երաժպտական դպրոցիս հոտն եմ ուզում հիշել, որ միշտ նույնն էր` Շաղոյանի կերմի հոտը: Մեր դասարանի վարքի օրագիրն եմ ուզում հիշել, որը միշտ իմ ընկերենրի թեթև ձեռքով անհետանում էր` իմ անունն այլևս իր մեջ չներառելու համար: Մեր դպրոցի ետնամասում գտնվող Յասմանի ծառերն եմ ուզում հիշել, որոնցից մեկից` մի փոքրիկը դասարանցիներով գողացանք, մեր բակում տնկելու համար: Հարությունյանի տան ճամփեն եմ ուզում հիշել ու իրեն, որ ինձ համար նվագում ու  երգում էր: Իր աշխատասենյակի ներսից ու դրսից կանաչ սափորն եմ ուզում հիշել, որ մի անգամ թաքուն լվացի: Պապլավոկի թեքված ծառն եմ ուզում հիշել, որ անցյալ տարի քամին արմատախիլ արեց: Առաջին աշխատանքային օրս եմ ուզում հիշել, որ գինով սկսեց: Մեր առաջին հանդիպումն եմ ուզում հիշել, որ չեմ էլ մոռացել: Քո սիրահարվածությունն եմ ուզում հիշել...Իմ առաջին հիասթափությունն եմ ուզում հիշել... Մեր ընկերների հարսանիքն եմ ուզում հիշել, որ չեմ տեսել, բայց զգացել եմ: Քեզ եմ ուզում հիշել, մոռացել եմ... կարոտել եմ...

----------


## Poqrik_Arev

Ես էլ եմ կարոտել շատերին ու շատ ...  :Blush:  Մարդիկ, որոնք ժամանակին շատ մեծ տեղ են զբաղեցրել իմ կյանքում, որոնց շատ սիրել ու սիրում եմ, երբ ժամանակին յուրաքանչյուր օրս լցված էր միայն նրանցով ...... Հիմա ընդհանրապես ոչ մի կապ, ոչ մի բան չկա.....  :Sad:  Նամանավանդ գիտես ինչն է ցավալի, որ գիտես որ դու ինքդ քո ձեռքով ցավ ես պատճառել այն մարդուն ում շատ սիրում ու գնահատում ես, ու մինչև հիմա այդ մարդու հետ կապ չկա, որովհետև դու այլընտրանք ժամանակին չունեիր  :Sad: 

Ներողություն եմ խդրում ձեզանից, շատ շաաաատ.... Չնայած գիտեմ, որ դուք սա երբեք չեք կարդա, բայց միևնույն է ներողություն խնդրելը երբեք ուշ չէ  :Cray:

----------


## Dayana

> Ես էլ եմ կարոտել շատերին ու շատ ...  Մարդիկ, որոնք ժամանակին շատ մեծ տեղ են զբաղեցրել իմ կյանքում, որոնց շատ սիրել ու սիրում եմ, երբ ժամանակին յուրաքանչյուր օրս լցված էր միայն նրանցով ...... Հիմա ընդհանրապես ոչ մի կապ, ոչ մի բան չկա.....  Նամանավանդ գիտես ինչն է ցավալի, որ գիտես որ դու ինքդ քո ձեռքով ցավ ես պատճառել այն մարդուն ում շատ սիրում ու գնահատում ես, ու մինչև հիմա այդ մարդու հետ կապ չկա, որովհետև դու այլընտրանք ժամանակին չունեիր 
> 
> Ներողություն եմ խդրում ձեզանից, շատ շաաաատ.... Չնայած գիտեմ, որ դուք սա երբեք չեք կարդա, բայց միևնույն է ներողություն խնդրելը երբեք ուշ չէ


Ան ?  :Shok:  էս ինչ եղավ? դու ուր, ցավ պատճառելն ուր  :Xeloq:  

Էլի եմ ուզում էս ցնդած շարքից գրեմ  :Blush:  էն պրծս հետ եմ վերցնում  :Blush: 

վախենում եմ...
Վախենում եմ մեքենայի տակ ընկնելուց, որովհետև ամեն օր նման փորձեր եմ անում: Սկսել եմ վախենալ երեկոյան մենակ քայլելուց  :Sad: 
Վախենում եմ, որ էս հանգստությանը հետո կշարունակի սարսափելի փոթորի: Վախենում եմ կորցնեմ էն ամեն ինչը, ինչ ունեմ, որին իրականում երևի արժանի էլ չեմ: Վախենում եմ, որ մի օր կփոխվեմ: Վախենում եմ ստորագրությունս կարդաս ու չհասկանաս, որ քեզ եմ ասում, սիկ ավելի շատ վախենում եմ, որ չես կարդա: Վախենում եմ կորցնեմ էն, ինչ չունեմ `վախենում եմ  քեզ կորցնել...

----------


## Poqrik_Arev

> Ան ?  էս ինչ եղավ? դու ուր, ցավ պատճառելն ուր


Մռութս, հա ջահել ժամանակներս տենց մի դեպք եղելա, բայց իմ մեղքով .... չէ իմ մեղքովա եղել իմ միամտությունից, իմ չիմացությունից .... ու կիմանաս ում պատճառով, մի օր կպատմեմ .....  :Sad:  Բայց հիմա մեծացել եմ, բայց մեկա ուշա ....  :Blush:

----------


## Dayana

> Մռութս, հա ջահել ժամանակներս տենց մի դեպք եղելա, բայց իմ մեղքով .... չէ իմ մեղքովա եղել իմ միամտությունից, իմ չիմացությունից .... ու կիմանաս ում պատճառով, մի օր կպատմեմ .....  Բայց հիմա մեծացել եմ, բայց մեկա ուշա ....


Թեյք իթ իզի Նան ջան  :Wink:

----------


## Dayana

Կյանքիս նոր գույները...
Էս նոր գույները նենց լավն են: Վերարկույիս մոխրագույնը, որ ամեն առավոր լրացվում է երիտասարդ տաքսիստի աչքերի ոսկի փայլով, մեր բակի շունիկի մորթու սպիտակը, որ երբ վազվզում է իմ հետևից,  կոշիկներիս սևի հետ շատ է սազում, մեր խոհանոցի կարմիր գծերը, որ ամեն անգամ իմ թատրոնի միակ հանդիսատեսի բլուզն է հիշեցնում, որով կարող է ցանկացածին գայթակղեցնել, ինչպես ինձ  :Blush:  սեղանիս դրված ռուբիկ-կուբիկի վեց գույները, որ տրամադրությունս են բարձրացնում, բլոգիս նարնջագույն "փաբլիշ փոսթ" կոճակը, քո պալասատովի սառոչկայի վարդագույնը, որ խայտառակ ձևով սազում է կարմիր գինու հետ... Սիրուն են կյանքիս նոր գույները... էնքան պոզիտիվ են տվել, որ ապակուց հատակին ընկած ծիածանն ավելի շատ իմն եմ համարում, քան արևինը ...

Հ.Գ. Էս թեման ոնց որ Գալի օրագրի պլեճը լինի  :Jpit:

----------


## Chilly

> Կյանքիս նոր գույները...
> Հ.Գ. Էս թեման ոնց որ Գալի օրագրի պլեճը լինի


 :LOL:  չես կարողանում էլի, էս թեման ոնց որ Դայանայի անկյունը չլինի՞  :Wink:

----------


## Dayana

> չես կարողանում էլի, էս թեման ոնց որ Դայանայի անկյունը չլինի՞


հա  :Sad:  չեմ կարում էլի, չի ստացվում  :Sad:

----------


## Dayana

Կարոտից սատկում եմ ու ամեն անգամ ասելիս հիշում Ֆորշին: Կինն ասում էր, որ փոխանակ ասելուն ` ես քեզ սիրում եմ, ասել էր է` ես քո համար սատկում եմ... լօլ... Չէ, ես քո կամ մեկ ուրիշի համար չեմ սատկում, ուղղակի, ոնց բացատրեմ, որ ճիշտ ընկալես, մեկ-մեկ նենց եմ ուզում կողքիս լինես, մի կարգին ապտակեմ, նենց որ երեսիդ կապտուկ առաջանա: Մի պահ ինձ թվացել էր, թե էլ քեզ չեմ ուզում հեղափոխեմ, բայց իրականում ուզում եմ, շատ եմ ուզում, ուզում եմ ոտքից գլուխ փոխեմ, ձևափոխեմ, հետո նորից հետ բերեմ նախկին տեսակիդ... Կարոտը կոկորդս բռնել ու դանդաղ խեղդումա: Հիշեցի Քյավառում Օթելլոյի բեմադրությունը
-Դեզդեմոնա, յայլուխս ուրա
-Կորցուցել եմ, Վովթեվան ջան
-Դե որ կորցուցեր էս, պարկա քեզի խեղդեմ 

Բայց էս էն չի, ինչ ես եմ ուզում... Իմ պատկերացրածը էնքան տարբերա իմ հիմիկվա կարգավիճակից... Ես գիշերվա կապույտն եմ ուզում, ջութակահար այծի հետ...  :Smile:  Կարոտից սատկում եմ....

----------


## Lion

Լինում են մարդիկ, որոնք կան մեր կյանքում, մենք իրենց ներկայությունը սովորական ենք ընկալում, բայց հետո նրանք գնում են... ու մեր սրտում թողնում են հավերժ արնածորող մի վերք: Ու դրանից հետո զգում ես, որ տանդ պատերը քեզ խեղդում են, իսկ առաստաղը իջնում է գլխիդ ու սկսում է ճզմել...

 Եվ այնուհանդերձ. մի "սատկի", հարգելի Դայանա, մի "սատկի"... կյանքը շարունակվում է...

----------


## Dayana

> Լինում են մարդիկ, որոնք կան մեր կյանքում, մենք իրենց ներկայությունը սովորական ենք ընկալում, բայց հետո նրանք գնում են... ու մեր սրտում թողնում են հավերժ արնածորող մի վերք: Ու դրանից հետո զգում ես, որ տանդ պատերը քեզ խեղդում են, իսկ առաստաղը իջնում է գլխիդ ու սկսում է ճզմել...
> 
>  Եվ այնուհանդերձ. մի "սատկի", հարգելի Դայանա, մի "սատկի"... կյանքը շարունակվում է...


Ճիշտն ասած բան չհասկացա, բայց շնորհակալ եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Lion

Կան մարդիկ, որոնք մեզ համար թանկ են և որոնց բացակայությունը մենք զգում ենք ողջ կյանքի ընթացքում: Սակայն պետք չէ դա ծանր տանել և կոտրվել կարոտի զգացման տակ - Պարզ ասած :Tongue:  :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

> Կան մարդիկ, որոնք մեզ համար թանկ են և որոնց բացակայությունը մենք զգում ենք ողջ կյանքի ընթացքում: Սակայն պետք չէ դա ծանր տանել և կոտրվել կարոտի զգացման տակ - Պարզ ասած


Ա վոտ ի նե ուգադալ  :Tongue:  Կարոտը  ու կարոտելը , դրանք շատ կարևոր են: Դա չի նշանակում, որ առանց իրանց չես կարող ապրել, քավ լիցի  :Wink:  լավ էլ ապրում ես, բայց իրենց հետ ավելի լավ կապրես  :Wink:

----------


## Lion

> Ա վոտ ի նե ուգադալ  Կարոտը  ու կարոտելը , դրանք շատ կարևոր են: Դա չի նշանակում, որ առանց իրանց չես կարող ապրել, քավ լիցի  լավ էլ ապրում ես, բայց իրենց հետ ավելի լավ կապրես


 Դե լավ - այդ իմաստը դու դրեցիր... բայց թող այդպես լինի :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Ես վառ երևակայություն ունեմ...
Միշտ մարշուտկայի մեջ մտածում եմ ու վերջերս զգացել եմ, որ որևի միայն մարշուտկայի մեջ եմ կարողանում նորմալ մտածել: Իմ թատրոնի միակ հանդիսատեսն ու Վանիչկան գնացին, հայացքով ճանապարհում էի իրենց... Ականջակալներս ոռնում էին` քաղաքը ջազ է լսում, իսկ դեղին կուրտկայով տղան հեռախոսով 350 $ էր ուզում... Դաժան էր...  Կանառում հանգնած երիտասարդների լրիվ միանման կուռտկաները... Դու` չգիտեմ որտեղ ու  ում հետ... Էսօր Քուչակ էի հիշել, նենց լավնա, կարդաս?

Ես աչք ու դու լոյս, հոգի,
առանց լո´յս` աչքըն խաւարի.
Ես ձուկ ու դու ջուր, հոգի,
առանց ջո´ւր` ձուկըն մեռանի.
Երբ զձուկն ի ջրէն հանեն
ւ’ի այլ ջուր ձըգեն, նայ ապրի,
Երբ զիս ի քենէ զատեն,
քան զմեռնելն այլ ճար չի լինի:  

Լավնա, քիչ էր մնում հավատայի գիտես?... մեկ-մեկ ծիծաղս գալիսա իմ իսկ արարքների ու մտածածների վրա... Ախր ես... չէ, ոչ մի ես, դու...  :Wink:  Բայց դեռ "բալկոնիս" մասին հիշողություններ ունեմ ...
Կարծես թե էն խելառ երջանկության հսկայական ալիքից հետո սկսել եմ սթափվել... բայց ես խիստ զարգացած երևակայություն ունեմ ու լրիվ ուրվագծել եմ էն, ինչ էսօր արել ես... Ու նույնիսկ էն պահին, երբ պատուհանից դուրս նայում էի կանգառի ցուցանակի ստվերին, որ ինչ-որ սարսափելի բան էր հիշեցնում, պատկերացնում էի քեզ ` գարեջրի շիշը դեռքիդ ու ծխի ամպի մեջ նստած` չնայած ասել ես, որ չես ծխում, բայց ամենից սարսափելին էն էր, որ դու մենակ չէիր ու ես դա էնքան պարզ էի տեսնում, որ եթե նույնիսկ ինքդ ինձ ասես, որ ուղղակի հորինել եմ, չեմ հավատա... ես վառ երևակայություն ունեմ... Հիմա էլ չգիտեմ ինչ ես անում, ինչ ես մտածում ու ինչի ես էդքան հարբած, աչքերդ կարմրած... բայց որ հարբած ես, դա հաստատ.. Բարի գիշեր, գնա հանգստացիր... :Smile:  իսկ ես դեռ մի քիչ էլ գունավորեմ էսօրս...

----------


## Lion

Վառ երևակայությունը լավ բան է. Ուղղակի պետք չէ դրանով տարվել…

----------


## Dayana

> Վառ երևակայությունը լավ բան է. Ուղղակի պետք չէ դրանով տարվել…


իմ վառ երևակայությունը չի, ինչ կուզեմ կանեմ  :Tongue:   :Blush: 

Հ.Գ. Մեկ մեկ գոնե մի կարդա , ամաչում եմ արդեն, լօլ, բոլոր գրածներս անգիր գիտես  :Blush:

----------


## Lion

> իմ վառ երևակայությունը չի, ինչ կուզեմ կանեմ  
> 
> Հ.Գ. Մեկ մեկ գոնե մի կարդա , ամաչում եմ արդեն, լօլ, բոլոր գրածներս անգիր գիտես


Այ չար աչոնիկ – էնքան պիտի գրես, վերջը նոբելյան մրցանակ տան “առանձնահատուկ մարդկայնության” համար…

----------


## Dayana

> Այ չար աչոնիկ – էնքան պիտի գրես, վերջը նոբելյան մրցանակ տան “առանձնահատուկ մարդկայնության” համար…


 :Shok:  ծիպուն ծեբե նա յազիկ Լիոն  :Shok:   :Blush:  
մերսի  :Blush:

----------


## Dayana

Գիտեմ որ կկարդաս սա: Մի քիչ դժվարա ասել էն ինչ զգում եմ, որովհետև սխալ հասկացվելու մեծ վտանգ կա, բայց պիտի ասեմ: Գիտես  ինքը, դե ինքը էլի, դու իրան շատ ես սիրում, ինքը երևի աշխարհի ամենաերջանիկ մարդնա, որովհետև դու ես իրան սիրում: Երբեմն ուզում եմ պատկերացնեմ քեզ բարկացած, բայց չի ստացվում, չես կարող: Մտածում էի էսօր ասածներիդ շուրջ, ուզում էի գտնել պատճառը ու գտա գիտես?, մենք չենք կարողանում ընկերանալ մեզանից չափազանց ավելի լավերի հետ, նրանք մեզ վախեցնում են, ամեն րոպե մեր թերությունները մեզ ցույց տալիս իրենց կատարելությամբ... Դու շատ լավն ես ...  Գիտես վերջերս սկսել եմ հաշվել բոլոր էն մարդկանց, ում հետս Նոյան տապան կվերցնեի ու կարող ես գուշակել ով էնտեղ կա? իհարկե դու... Եթե աշխարհը վերանար ու նոր աշխարհ սկսվեր, դու էնտեղ պիտի լինեիր... Չէ, չեմ ասում լիդեր կլինեիր, դու չափազանց լավն ես լիդեր լինելու համար... Գիտես, ես իսկապես կառչած եմ էն ամեն ինչից, ինչ ունեմ ու ինչը մեծ իմաստով ոչ ունեմ, ոչ էլ երբևէ կունենամ, բայց մեծ հույս ունեմ: Գիտես, ուզում եմ քո ընկերը դառնալ, բայց ոչ բառերով, ոչ արհեստական կողքիդ լինելով, ու ոչ էլ ձևեր թափելով, ուղղակի ուզում եմ ընկերդ լինեմ: Ուզում եմ, որ քո պստոներն ինձ ճանաչեն, ու որ ինքն էլ իմ ընկերը դառնա... Թույլ կտաս ձեր ընկերը դառնամ?

Իմ ընկերջը ` աշխարհի ամենաբարի պստոին  :Smile: 
Հ.Գ. Չջիղայնանաս լօլ, որ քեզ պստո եմ ասում  :Blush:

----------


## Lion

Քաջություն ունեցա այս պոստը ինձ վերագրել: Գիտեմ, իհարկե գիտեմ, որ այն իրականում մեր տաղանդավոր Դայանայի հերթական ստեղծագործությունն է, բայց ոչինչ, հա՞, թող ես այն ինձ վերագրեմ...

 Այնքան մարդկայնություն տեսա այս պոստի մեջ, որ... ուղղակի նույնիսկ չէի ուզում պատասխանել: Իրոք, դժվար է նման պոստերին պատասխանելը: Կասեմ միայն այսքանը -

 Դայանան անչափ մարդկային է, անչափ ու անչափ - ձեր պատկերացրածի ամենամեծ չափից էլ շատ: Իրոք, հանաք բան է - այսքան ապրել ու կարդացել եմ, բայց նման ոճ, ձև, խոսքեր, չեմ հանդիպել :Smile:  Իմ կարծիքով Դայանան ուղղակի գեղեցկացնում է այս դաժան աշխարհը, իր չափով ու իրձևով գեղեցկություն է հաղորդում նրան...

----------


## Dayana

Լիոն շնորհակալ եմ պուպուշ խոսքերի համար  :Smile:  Կներես, բայց սա քո մասին չէր  :Smile:  ում մասին որ գրել եմ, ինքը առաջինն է կարդացել , որից հետո նոր տեղադրել եմ ակումբում  :Wink:

----------


## Lion

> Լիոն շնորհակալ եմ պուպուշ խոսքերի համար  Կներես, բայց սա քո մասին չէր  ում մասին որ գրել եմ, ինքը առաջինն է կարդացել , որից հետո նոր տեղադրել եմ ակումբում


Դե լավ, ոչինչ - մյուս անգամ :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

չէի էլ նկատել, որ արդեն Դեկտեմբեր ամիսնա  :Sad:  Մի ամբողջ ամիս սպասում էի, որ բլոգս ամիսների բաժանվի, իսկ էսօր նույնիսկ չէի էլ նկատել… Էսօր առաջին անգամ երեքնուկի նկար տեսա...  :Smile:  սիրում եմ էդ երգը, լավնա...

----------


## Dayana

I wanted to look into your eyes but I couldn't, I was shy...  :Love:   :Blush: 
Միշտ, երբ ուզում եմ շատ կարևոր բան ասել, սկսում եմ անգլերեն կամ ռուսերեն ասել, կամ գրել  :Blush:  բայց...ապրես  :Love:

----------


## Dayana

Ռուսական մի հատ դեբիլ խումբ կա ` Ռեֆլեքս: Աղջիկները դեռ ոչինչ, բայց իհարկե ՎիաԳռա երբեք չեն դառնա  Ու էս աղջիկները մի հատ դեբիլի խորանարդ երգ են երգում`

Я такая как ты хочешь
Я такая как ты любишь…



Էս երգը երեկ առաջին անգամ չի որ  լսել եմ, շատ վաղուց գիտեի, բայց երեկ զգացի, որ “մենք” էլ ենք էսպիսին` “կիսադեբիլացած”: Ուզում էի գոռալ` Մարդիկ, մի դարձեք էնպիսին, ինչպիսին ուզում են որ դուք լինեք, դրանով դուք անդունդը կգնաք, անկախ նրանից` ով կամ ովքեր են ուզում ձեզ “переделка” անել` ծնողները, քույրերն ու եղբայրները, “սիրելի” հակառակ կամ նույն սեռի ներկայացուցիչները, ընեկրներն ու ընկերուհիները… բոլորը… Պատկերացրեք, թե ինչ սարսափելի “հիբրիդ” կարող եք դառնալ, եթե ձեր բոլոր ծանոթներն ու հարազատները փորձեն ձեր մեջ ինչ-որ բան “իրենց հարմար” փոխել: Ախր մարդը չի կարող փոխվել, երբեք: Դու կարող ես միայն փորձել հարմարվել, իսկ դա անտանելիության աստիճան արհեստականա ու մի օր հենց նա, ում համար դու փորձում ես փոխվել կզզվի քո արհեստականությունից ու կփորձի քեզ հետ բերել քո հին վիճակին, իսկ դու ուղղակի չգիտես թե որ մեկն ես դու, իսկ եթե երկրորդն էլա նույն ճանապարհով ձեզ փոխում, ստացվում է  ”աջափ սանդալ” ու դու խառնում ես, թե կոնկրետ ում հետ ոնց քեզ պիտի պահես: Հավատացեք ինձ էդ զզվելիա: Դու կորցնում ես քո իսկական եսը, կորցնում ես աշխարհընկալման մի “մեծ անկյուն”: Սարսափելի իրավիճակա: Ախր երբ ձեզ սիրում են (հայրական, մայրական, ընկերական, տաիկ-պապիկական, քույր/եղբայրական կամ չգիտեմինչական սիրով), ձեզ սիրում են նենց, ոնց դուք կաք ու ձեր փոխվելը լրիվ անիմաստ է, որովհետև էդ դեպքում դուք այլևս դուք չեք: Պետք է ուղղակի հասկանալ, որ մարդիկ ինչքան էլ հարազատներ լինեն, ընկերներ կամ նույնիսկ թշնամիներ, նրանք չեն կարող բացարձակ նման կամ տարբեր լինեն, միշտ էլ կան նմանությունների ու տարբերությունների որոշակի սահմաններ ու հենց էդ սահմանի գոյությամբ էլ բացատրվում է “սպեկտրի” գաղափարը, որով երևում են աշխարհի բոլոր գույները: Պետք չի փորձել դուր գալ ինչ-որ մեկի, որովհետև  անհնարա գոհացնել “դիմացինին” ու Ասված մի արասցե, թե մի օր հոգնես էդ պրոցեսից.  դառնում ես անտարբեր, անհետաքրքիր մեկը, ով փոխանակ լինելու էն ինչ կա, անելու էն ինչ ուզումա կամ զգում, տարօրինակ զարմանքով նայումա “հարազատ”-ի դեմքին: Խնդրում եմ մի փորձեք փոխվել, մի հարմարվեք ու մի հարմարեցրեք ձեզ ձեր հարազատներին: 

Դե հայտնիա, որ ես ճակատագիր ասվածին մի քիչ անհավատորեն եմ մոտենում` ես կարծում եմ, որ ինքը ուղղակի ոչինչա ու էդ ես եմ իրան կերտում` ինչպես ուզում եմ: Սխալա ասել, որ ինչ լինումա հենց էդպես էլ պիտի լիներ ու ոչինչ փոխել հնարավոր *չէր*… Բոլորն ունեն ընտրության հնարավորություն` թեկուզ շատ փոքր, թեկուզ աննշան, բայց ունեն ու ամեն մեկն ընտրումա իրեն հարմար տարբերակը: Մեկը գերադասում է առավոտից մինչև երեկո սեփական փորը լցնել, մյուսը ` աշխարհը պատկերել սեփական ընկալմամբ, երրորդը` ինքնասպան լինել, չորրդն էլ գուցե իմ  ու Գալիս պես `

You’re just too good to be true
Can’t take my eyes off of you
You’d be like heaven to touch
I wanna hold you so much
At long last love has arrived
And I thank God I’m alive
You’re just too good to be true
Can’t take my eyes off of you

Pardon the way that I stare
There’s nothing else to compare
The sight of you leaves me weak
There are no words left to speak
So if you feel like I feel
Please let me know that it’s real
You’re just too good to be true
Can’t take my eyes off of you

I love you baby and if it’s quite all right
I need you baby to warm the lonely nights
I love you baby, trust in me when I say
Oh pretty baby, don’t bring me down I pray
Oh pretty baby, now that I’ve found you stay
And let me love you baby, let me love you

Առանց պարտավորությունների, առանց ինչ-որ բան ստիպելու կամ փոխելու:  :Smile:

----------

Chilly (16.03.2009), Lion (15.03.2009), Moon (16.03.2009), Tig (16.03.2009), Բարձրահասակ (16.03.2009), Երկնային (16.03.2009), Լեո (15.03.2009), Լուսաբեր (15.03.2009), Չիպ (30.03.2009)

----------


## Lion

Աչքերիս չեմ հավատում, բայց... Անչափ ուրախ եմ: Ողջույն ու բարի գալուստ քեզ, լավ աղջիկ :Smile:  Առանց քեզ ինչ-որ բան զգալիորեն պակասում էր...

----------


## Moon

ՎԱաաաաաաաաաաաաաաայ, Դայ ջան նենց ուրախ եմ, որ նորից վերադարձել ես....կարոտել եմ քեզ շատ...Տաչիկ-մաչիկ :Love:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Չգիտեմ ինչ ես գրել մի էջ, բայց բարի վերադարձ  :LOL:

----------

Adam (16.03.2009), Ariadna (24.03.2009), Morpheus_NS (17.03.2009)

----------


## Kuk

Դայո՜ւշ, բարի հետ գալ ակումբ :Jpit:

----------


## Երվանդ

Դայուշիկ ջան, բարի վերադարձ :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

Խախտում եմ ակումբի կանոնադրությունը, կատարում եմ թեմայից դուրս գրառում  :Smile: 
Դայ, Բարի վերադարձ  :Smile:

----------


## Երկնային

_Դայդայ_

----------


## Dayana

Էս Զեմֆիրան դեմա: Ինչքան լսում եմ` կարգին աղջիկա, ամեն ինչ տեղը-տեղին ընկալումա, բայց մեկ-մեկ լուրջ չափն անցնումա:

 Пожалуйста не умирай
Или мне придется тоже /մոռանումա, որ երբ խնդրում ես ապրել, որպես պատասխան մեռնում են` չգիտակցելով, որ քեզ են սպանում
Ты конечно сразу в рай
А я не думаю что тоже / համոզված լինելով, որ Դժողքում վնգստալուա ` կարոտից ու էլի կարոտից, անվերջ
Хочешь сладких апельсинов
Хочешь в слух рассказ длинный
Хочешь я взорву все звезды
Что мешают спать / համոզված լինելով, որ մահացածին խոստումներով չես վերակենդանցնի, մարդկային վերջին հնարքնա`  փորձ, նախապես ձախողված փորձ
Пожалуйста только живи
Ты же видишь я живу тобою / դեմ չեմ
Моей огромной любви
Хватит нам двоим с головою / էս մարդկային երկրորդ ապուշություննա Եվայի բկլիկությունից հետ 
Хочешь море с парусами
Хочешь музык новых самых
Хочешь я убью соседей
Что мешают спать / ռաբիզ պապայի տպավորությունա թղնում, որ իրա արդեն նառկաման դարձած լակոտին ուզումա ինչ-որ թանկագին զիբիլներով խափի էն դեպքում, որ էդ լակոտը տաս էդքան բաժանելա բոլոր էն լակոտներին, ովքեր նույն մաման ունեն սակայն տարբեր պապաներ
Хочешь солнце вместо лампы
Хочешь за окошком Альпы
Хочешь я отдам все песни
Про тебя отдам все песни
Хочешь солнце вместо лампы
Хочешь за окошком Альпы
Хочешь я отдам все песни
Про тебя отдам все песни / միշտ ինչ-որ էշություններ ա պետք  ասել, որ իսկական, մաքուր  ”արի գրկեմ”-ը մխտռվի… զզվելիա


Էս երգում ամենից շատ իհարկե սիրում եմ ծովի ու ճայերի ձայնը, բայց որոշ մտքեր իսկապես դուրս գալիս են:

Небо, море, облака
Небо, море, облака

Эти серые лица не внушают доверия
Теперь я знаю кому поёт певица Валерия
Я готова на многое, я готова даже исправиться /ազնիվ խոսք - էստեղ ես կարող եմ նույնիսկ երդվել, հաշվի չառնելով, որ զզվում եմ երդումներից/
Упакуйте, отдайте меня стюардессам-красавицам /պայմանով, որ նրանք պիտի լինեն երկարաոտ` ինչպես մի քանի օր առաջ տրանսպորտում շատ կարճ շրջազգեստով աղջիկը  ու անպայման փողկապով, հակառակ դեպքում թող գնան գրողի ծոցը /

Здравствуй, небо
Здравствуй, море
Облака

Здравствуй, небо
Здравствуй, море
Облака

Эти фильмы тупы, эти песни скучны и прилизанны
Мои мама и папа превратились давно в телевизоры
Я готова меняться не глядя с любым дозвонившимся /ահավոր լավ միտքա/
Посидим, поболтаем, покурим и может быть спишемся /իմ չծխելը էստեղ էլա ամեն ինչ փչացնում  /

Небо, море, облака

Здравствуй, небо
Здравствуй, море
Облака

Этот город заполнен деньгами и проституками /ագռավներին չի նկատել/
Я не против ни тех, ни других, но только не сутками /+1/
Я готова забыть и начать разумеется заново /ահա, պատրաստ եմ, չնայած դա ոչինչ չի փոխում /
Приготовьте согласно условиям синего самого /էս մասը չեմ հասկանում  /

Небо, море, облака

Здравствуй, небо
Море
Облака

Небо, море, облака

Здравствуй, небо
Море
Облака



Էս մյուսը հուսով եմ “իմ հոգեկան վիճակի մասին թյուր տպավորություն” չի թողնի, ուղղակի շատ “քաջ” երգա`

«Повеситься»

Раненое сердце весит тяжелее, /չեմ փորձել, ստիպված եմ հավատալ 
Пробую согреться - пью и не пьянею.
Я прошу, верни меня.
Кто теперь позволит или не позволит,
Чего же ты боишься - Бога или боли. /էս ես էլ չեմ հասկանում, ինչից ես վախում, երբ ես… լավ մոռացանք  /
Я прошу, верни меня.
Я хочу повеситься.
Фонарь, верёвка, лестница…
Забыла.
Два кровавых месяца,
Столько мин и пострадавших,
Буду висеть, молчать и любить./Մենակ էդ հանգստությունը պատկերացնելիս խելագարվում եմ: Իսկապես երանելիության գագաթնակետը պիտի լինի երևի: Չնայած ըստ Ներոնի լոգարանում երակները կտրելուն ոչինչ չի հասնի:  /
С кем-то говорю и ничего не слышу,
Влипла и горю, люблю и ненавижу.
Я прошу, верни меня.
Мимо проплывают люди и недели.
И я не плохо к вам, но вы мне надоели.
Я прошу, верни меня.
Я хочу повеситься.
Луна, улыбка, лестница… /ժպիտը չի բացառվում, բայց այ լուսնի համար խիստ կասկածում եմ, չարժի էդ երանելիությունը փչացնել ցրտի առկայությամբ, իսկ մինչև ամառ սպասելն էլ մի տեսակ էն չի:  /
Забыла.
Два кровавых месяца,
Столько мин и пострадавших,
Буду висеть, молчать и любить.

Я хочу повеситься…
Я хочу повеситься.
Луна, улыбка, лестница…
Забыла.
Два кровавых месяца,
Столько мин и пострадавших,
Буду висеть, молчать…

Я хочу повеситься.
Луна, улыбка, лестница…
Забыла.
Два кровавых месяца,
Столько мин и пострадавших,
Буду висеть, молчать и любить. / :Smile: /

P.S. Շնորհակալ եմ  :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (16.03.2009), Chilly (16.03.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Տաչիկը եկավ  :Love:

----------


## Dayana

а снег идёт  :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (16.03.2009), Chilly (16.03.2009), Monk (16.03.2009), Moon (16.03.2009), Second Chance (16.03.2009), Tig (16.03.2009), Երկնային (16.03.2009)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Նենց եմ ուրախացել, որ անկանոն շարժումներ եմ անում, ամբողջ թեյը վրես թափեցի : :LOL: 
Դայուշս :Love:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Dayana, շատ ուրախ եմ, որ նորից ակումբում ես  :Smile: 

Նաև շատ ուրախ եմ, որ այլևս չես վախենում իրերը կոչել իրենց անուններով  :Smile: 

Այսպես ավելի բնական է 

Սրտանց ուրախ եմ, որ վերադարձար  :Love:

----------


## Dayana

Արփինեի բլոգում կարդացի իրա “հայաստանից դուրս հայերի հանդիպելու” արկածները ու հիշեցի մի դեպք : Անցյալ տարի Հունիսին Նեմեցստանից գալիս ենք Հայաստան ու Վիենայի օդանավակայանում անտանելի եղանակ էր՝ քամի, անձրև, կայծակ… Մի խոսքով մի քանի ժամ օդում պտտվելուց հետո վերջապես իջել էինք Վիենայի օդանավակայան ու էնտեղից Երևան գալու հնարավորություն չկար, որովհետև Երևանից եկած ինքնաթիռը չէր կարողանում “նստել”: Մեզ ասեցին, որ նախնական մի 4 ժամով հետաձգվում է չվերթը, բայց կարող է մինչև առավոր ձգվեր: Սենց ամբողջ սրահը խառնվելա իրար, բոլորն անհանգստանում են, մենք վախեցած դեմքերով ՍՄՍ էինք գրում տանեցիներին ու մեր հետ մի Նեմեց Ժոզեֆ պապիկ ունենք, ինքն էլ ինձ ասում էր իբր չանհանգստանամ, բլա բլա բլա… Մի խոսքով արդեն երկու ժամն անցել է, մեկ էլ էս կողքիս նստած հայ երիտասարդը թեքվեց ու սենց անտարբեր դեմքով ասեց. “Քուր, էս չլինի՞ ապազդանի ենք տալիս”- ::}:  չյոռտ, ախր էս մարդը մեղք չունի որ ինքը Նեմեցերեն չգիտի, բայց կարծեմ Անգլերենով էլ էին կրկնել: Ասեցի ՝ ուհու, ու հենց հաջորդ վայրկյանին սենց հայավարի ասեց՝”Քուրս մի հատ վեշերիս նայի գնամ ծխեմ գամ էլի, մեռա”: հե հե, իհարկե համաձայնվում եմ: Էս տղեն գնումա ու մի կես ժամ չկա, մեկ էլ հոպ ու ասվում է, որ սկսում են “boarding”-ը  ու հայերը հայավարի շտապում են հերթում առաջինը լինել  իսկ մեր վերոնշյալ երիտասարդը չկա ու չկա: Մնացել եմ ես ու մեր օֆիսից մի տղա: Էս խեղճն իմ պատճառով անընդհատ ոստիկանների ձեռքն էր ընկնում  ու էս անգամ էլ բացառություն չէր: Ասացինք, որ մեր ընկերը գնացել է ծխելու ու դեռ չի եկել: Իսկ էդ անտեր օդանավակայանում պարզ ու հստակ գրված էր, որ եթե 10 րոպե “անտեր” թողնենք ձեր իրերը, նրանք “will be destroyed”  Մի խոսքով մեր երիտասարդին ամբողջ օդանավակայանով սկսեցին փնտրել ու ինչ պարզվի, էս տղեն պարապ էր մնացել, գնացել Դյութի Ֆրիներով ֆռֆռում էր:  Եկավ, նենց հայավարի ասեց՝ Մերսի ախպերս, քուրս` գոհ եմ:   բա՞  :Smile:

----------

Chilly (17.03.2009), Morpheus_NS (17.03.2009), Լուսաբեր (18.03.2009)

----------


## John

Արմին ջան, բարև:-) էս թեման դարձել է իմ' մշտական այցելելի թեմաներից, նենց հավեսով ես գրում, որ անհնար է ավելի քիչ հավեսով կարդալ;-) սիրում եմ քեզ, չհեռանաս էլ:-)

----------


## Dayana

Մի քանի օր առաջ բլոգումս մի էսպիսի գրառում արեցի՝

_Հրաշք են չէ՞: Հավատս չի գալիս, որ ինչ-որ տեղ էս դեղին պստլոները թռչկոտում են: Հլը դրանց մռութները, վախեցած աչքերը.. ո՜ւխ, նենց կսիրեի 
_



_Աչքիս սկսել եմ հասկանալ, թե ինչի են տղաները “ծտերին” սիրում_ 

Ու կուրսեցիներիցս մեկը ինձ պատասխան գրեց՝
_Ստիպված եմ քեզ հիասթափեցնել, հաստատ բմբուլների համար չի, որ սիրում են ..._

Հիմա գլուխ եմ կոտրում, որ հասկանամ՝ Բա ինչի՞ համար  :Think:

----------

Chilly (17.03.2009), Moon (18.03.2009), Morpheus_NS (17.03.2009), Safaryan (17.03.2009), Երկնային (17.03.2009)

----------


## Բարձրահասակ

> Հիմա գլուխ եմ կոտրում, որ հասկանամ՝ Բա ինչի՞ համար


Դայ ջան բմբուլների տակ գեղեցիկ և մեծ հոգի է լինում:  :Blush:

----------


## Dayana

Էլի շախմատի առաջնություն` Ամբերի առաջնություն: Երկու մրցաշարեր` կայծակնային ու կույր: Անցյալ տարի այս մրցաշարի երկու սաբ-մրցաշարերում էլ առաջին տեղում է եղել մեր հայրենակից Լևոն Արոնյանը (ոնց որ Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանը լինեի  :Jpit:   ): Ասածս ինչա? Երբ սկսվում են շախմատի առաջնությունները` պապան սկսումա կոմպս "զախվատ անել"  :Pardon:   Ու ինչպես ասում են` “լացում է իմ թեզը, լացում են իմ բոլոր գործերը”:

----------


## Dayana

Երեկ վերջապես լսեցի "Նոր Պար" երգը: Վերջնա: 

Everybody, move your body, we are dancing նոր պար  :Dance: 
Everybody, must be ready, jumping up with the նոր պար  :Dance: 

Աղջիկները գնում են անցյալ տարի Սիրուշոյի կիսատ թողած գործն ավարտին հասցնեն, այն է՝ պարացնեն Եվրոպային  :LOL:  Քելե , քելե, է՜, ինչ եմ ասում, Հե՜յ, Ջա՛ն  :Dance:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Chilly (18.03.2009), Janita Hero (19.03.2009), Moon (18.03.2009), Tig (18.03.2009), Եկվոր (26.03.2009), Լուսաբեր (18.03.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Ասում են, քաղցկեղով հիվաննդները սկսում են ընկալել ավելին, քան առողջ մարդիկ, նրանք լրացուցիչ էներգիա են ստանում, որի օգտագործել չկարողանալուց էլ հենց մահանում են: Կա հստակ գիտական բացատրություն, որ քաղցկեղածին բջիջները զարգանում են բացառապես կյանքի ընթացքում, սակայն ըստ իմ տեսության այն մեզ հետ է հենց ծնված օրից: Հապա ինչպե՞ս բացատրեմ իմ «փախուստը» կյանքիս կարևորագույն շրջանում, երբ փոխանակ բռունցներս սեղմելով փորձեի պահել ինչ ունեմ՝ հանձնվեցի ու անհետացա: Հիմա, իմ այնքան ծանոթ հիվանդանոցի կիսամութ միջանցքում կանգնած մտածում եմ, որ այդպես էլ չկարողացա  ներել ինքս ինձ քսաներեք տարի առաջ արածս քայլի համար: Քայլ, որն իրականում նրա այսքան տարի անց սպասվելիք տառապանքների կանխարգելումն էր:
- Ձեր թոքերում տարօրինակ գոյացություններ են հայտնաբերվել: Ամենայն  հավանականությամբ բարորակ գոյացություններ, որպես նախկինում տարած ծանր թոքաբորբի հետևանք, սակայն դեռ ոչինչ հստակ ասել հնարավոր չէ, ինքներդ էլ գիտեք, որ անհրաժեշտ է հետազոտել:
 Ալինան Պոտերբուրգի բժշկական համալսարանի և իմ պարծանքն էր, իմ ճանաչած ամենաբարի ու քնքուշ էակը՝ խելացի, հոգատար: Թե ինչո՞ւ չսիրահարվեցի նրան, չէ՞ որ այս աղջնակի կողքին կարելի էր կատարյալ երջանիկ լինել: Ալինայի հետ մտերմացանք ուսանողական համալսարանի խոնավ միջանցքում, որտեղ էլ հենց մի քանի տարի անց պիտի ձեռք բերեի իմ առաջին լուրջ հիվանդությունը՝ թոքաբորբը: Հատակին նստած գալարվում էի՝ փրձելով շունչս ետ բերել, երբ մոտեցավ ու զարմանքից աչքերը լայն բացած հարցրեց. 
-Ներեցեք, դուք ձեզ վատ ե՞ք զգում:
- Իսկ ինչո՞ւ դուք դիսկոտեկում չեք, ձեզ զուգընկերը երևի ձեզ է սպասում,- ավելի շատ ծղրտոց հիշեցնող ձայնով ասացի ես:
- Ես զուգընկեր չունեմ, իսկ այ դուք շնչահեղձ եք լինում: Հապա մի վեր կացեք,- թևիցս քաշելով բարձրացրեց ինձ: Արցունքներս հոսում էին առանց «կարծիքս հաշվի առնելու», ու չհասկանալով թե ինչու, ամուր գրկեցի նրան ու հազիվ լսելի ձայնով շշնջացի.
- Դա իմն էր, իմը, այդ ես պիտի ասեի, իսկ նրանք... ես այլևս չգիտեմ ինչպես ապրեմ... ես այլևս չգիտեմ ինչպես ապրեմ...
Նա ինձ լուռ դուրս ուղեկցեց ու հանրկացարանի գաղջ օդից հետո Պետերբուրգյան սառը օդը այնպիսի դող առաջացրեց, որ միայն խիստ զարգացած մկաններով ատլետը կարող էր թաքցնել:
	          Ալինայի աշխատասենյակից դուրս գալիս ասաց.
- Ալեքսից նորություն ունե՞ս:
Քսաներեք տարի առաջ, ողջ ֆակուլտետի ամենասիրուն զույգը, որոնց նույնիսկ մեր մասնաշենքի պահակ Անդրեյ Նիկոլայեվիչն էր ժպտում՝ պատերազմից «ժառանգած» անտարբեր դեմքով, դարձավ համընդհանուր քննարկամ ողբերգական թեման: Ալեքս: Անցյալ շաբաթ այցելեցի նրան: Ոչինչ չարտահայտող դեմք, դատարկ ու անհոգի աչքեր, ահա թե ինչ էր մնացե այն ժամանակվա Ալեքսանդրից: 
1962-ի Մայիսյան տոներն էին: Ալեքսն ու Վալյան քայլում էին Լիգովյան պողոտայի այգով: Հրաժեշտ տալով 4-րդ Սովետական փողոցի անկյունում քթի տակ երգում էր՝
«Դու ինձ համար միակն ես
Ինչպես Լուսինը երկնքում»:
                 Սովորաբար նա հայացով ուղեկցում է Վալյային, բայց ոչ այսօր: Միայն երեկոյան, հանրակացարան հասնելուն պես պիտի իմանար, որ Վոլգա մակնիշի մեքենայի անսարք արգելակները ժամանակի ու տարածության մեջ ընդմիշտ կբաժանեն իրեն Վալյայից:
-Ագռավներ, շատ ագռավներ էին հավաքվել... Դու նրանց տեսա՞ր, - ահա թե ինչ էր մնացել իմ ճանաչած Ալեքսից այս քսաներեք տարիների ընթացքում: Մի քանի րոպե անց  բժիշկը կասի, որ Ալեքսանդր Վասիլյեվի մոտ մտավոր անդառնալի կորուսներ են: 
                  Վալյան ու Ալինան ապրում էին նույն սենյակում: 
- Վալ, ի՞նչ ես կարծում, առաջին հայացքիս սիրահարվելը «մե՞ծ հանցանք» է:
- Հիմարիկ, սիրելը երբեք հանցանք չի կարող համարվել, առավել ևս առջին հայացքից: Այ օրինակ ես ու Ալեքսը, դու նրան գիտես չէ՞, մենք միասին ենք:
-Վոլգոգրադից եկած այն երիտասարդը՞:
- Հենց նա: Իսկ դու չե՞ս ուզում ասել, թե այդ ով է, որ կարողացել է շեղել իմ Ալինայի ուշադրությունը գրքերից:
- Գրեթե ոչ ոք:
                Ոչ չիմացավ, թե ում մասին էր խոսում Ալինան, բայց հիմա, նրա վախեցած, ցավից  ու կարոտից կիսարցունք աչքերից հասկացա, թե ինչու Ալինան մեկնեց Սեվր, Ալեքսի  հոգեբուժարան տեղափոխվելուց երեք շաբաթ անց:

             Մի քանի ամիս անց, քիմիոթերապիայի անհաջող կուրսից հետո, երբ թոքերումս օրեցօր աճող քաղցկեղի հետևանքով ուժասպառ եղած կլինեմ՝  իմ փոխարեն հեռախոսազանգին պատասխանելով Ալինեն կիմանա, որ Նևյան պողոտայի ագռավները վերջապես հանգիստ են թողել մեր սիրելի Ալեքսին:

                                                                                                                 Շարունակելի...

----------

*e}|{uka* (18.03.2009), Tig (18.03.2009), Լուսաբեր (18.03.2009), Չիպ (30.03.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Տխուր էր  :Sad:  լացս եկավ մի պահ ....  :Blush:

----------


## Chilly

Դայ էս ի՞նչ ա...  :Think:  շարունակիր, հետո կարծիք կասեմ... բայց նախ ասա էս ի՞նչ ա...

----------


## Dayana

> Դայ էս ի՞նչ ա...  շարունակիր, հետո կարծիք կասեմ... բայց նախ ասա էս ի՞նչ ա...


Չիլ ջան, չգիտեմ երբ կշարունակեմ, բայց մի օր անպայման կշարունակեմ  :Smile: 
Հասարակ պատմություն, հասարակ մարդու ու իրա հիշողությունների մասին  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Խորհուրդը...
Իմ մոտ ամեն հարցում կա "խորհուրդ", որը որոշումա հետագա քայլերս: Խորհուրդը դա իմ ընտանիքը, ընկերներս, մանր-մունր ծանոթներս են: Էդ խորհուրդն ամեն ինչ քննարկումա ` իմ հետ կապված, օրինակ ինչը ճիշտ կլինի հագնել այսօր, դրվում են քննարկման ունեցած-չունեցածս բոլոր զգեստները, քննարկվում ու գալիս ենք ինչ-որ եզրահանգման, ու ես հագնում եմ են /հագել եմ/ ինչ խորհուրդն էր որոշել: Մի քանի օր առաջ խորհուրդը որոշեց, որ իմ համար ճիշտ կլինի, եթե  ակումբ մտնեմ, դրանից առաջ խորհուրդը որոշել էր, որ  Անգլերեն պարապելու կարիք կա, ու ճիշտ կլինի չհետաձգել դա, անկախ զբաղվածության աստիճանի... Խորհուրդն իհարկե լավ բանա, բայց չափավոր, որովհետև էդ ամեն ինչից, էդ բոլոր "ճիշտ"երից հետո, ես ուզում եմ լինեմ նենց, ոնց կամ ` ազատ, ոնց որ էսօրվա մեր ֆիրմայի պրեզենտացիոն "be2 free" նկարում`

----------

Ariadna (24.03.2009), Chilly (21.03.2009), Hripsimee (10.01.2010), impression (22.03.2009), Janita Hero (22.03.2009), Kita (21.03.2009), Kuk (21.03.2009), Lion (23.03.2009), Moon (22.03.2009), Nadine (21.03.2009), Ribelle (08.04.2009), Safaryan (23.03.2009), Second Chance (21.03.2009), Արտիստ (23.03.2009), Բարձրահասակ (23.03.2009), Երկնային (21.03.2009), Ներսես_AM (21.03.2009), Ուլուանա (21.03.2009), Չիպ (30.03.2009), Փոքրիկ (21.03.2009)

----------


## Փոքրիկ

:Blush: ինչ լավ նկարա  :Love:

----------


## Երկնային

_թիթեռս… քեզ սիրում եմ, շա՜տ _

----------


## Dayana

Պատկերացրու աշխարհի ամենահոգնած մարդուն… պատկերացրեցի՞ր… Հիմա բազմապատկի դա 10-ով ու կստանաս ինձ: Ավելի հոգնել երևի անհնարա: Չգիտեմ գլուխս որտեղ թաքցնեմ, որ էլ չլսեմ, չտեսնեմ ու չզգամ էն, ինչ զգում եմ, տեսնում ու լսում

----------


## Dayana

_Լուսարար_
Մի քանի օր առաջ Հայկը մի հատ լինկ տվեց “http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igAKx5_1Ojs” իրա սիրելի ֆիլմից: Մտածեցի, որ մենք ինչ-որ ֆիլմ նայելիս միշտ գլխավոր հերոսի դերում մեզ ենք զգում: Գուցե ենթագիտակցորեն, չգիտեմ, բայց հաստատ տենց ա: Ու ինչքան էլ երկրորդական դերի հերոսը մեզ նման լինի, միևնույն է գլխավոր հերոսի “լավ ճակատագիրը”՝ առհասարակ ամեն լավ բան,  մեզ ենք վերագրում: Չէ ես ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ ուզում ասել, բայց հենց էս ֆիլմում ՝ огнем и мечом, իմ սիրելի Ալեկսանդր Դամագարովը ինչ-որ անհաջող դերում է, սիրում է մի աղջկա, որը իրեն չի սիրում այլ ֆիլմի գլխավոր հերոսին: Դե բնական էր չէ՞, աղջիկն էլ է մտնում էն “լավ” ասվածի մեջ  Էս մարդն էլ չարանում է գլխավոր հերոսի հանդեպ… մնացածը ֆիլմում, լավ չեմ հիշում սպանում է թե չէ, բայց իրականում էլա տենց: Բոլորը գլխավոր հերոս լինել չեն կարող ու եթե դու երկրորդական ես, պետք չի չարանալ գլխավոր հերոսի դեմ ու փորձել տեղից չասեմ ինչի մեջ եղած կյանքն ավելի սուզել էդ նույնի մեջ: Ես օրինակ հեչ դեր չունեմ ու ոչինչ չանողի դերն է իմը, որին Գալը նոր անուն է գտել ՝ Լուսարար, էն որ եթե մի օր չլինի, ամենաանբաշար հավաքարարն էլ էդ գործը կանի: Դե ասա ինչ մի գործ է որ, լույսը վառել - մարել  Չնայած ես չեմ դժգոհում, դրա դիմաց ինձ "վարձատրում" են:  Հա մոռացա ասել, էս ուրախ գրառում էր, եթե հանկարծ ու ինչ-որ մեկը կարդա, չմտածի թե դեպրեսված եմ:  :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Լուսարարս ..  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

_իմ շաբաթը_ 

Մի քիչ եկեք պատմեմ իմ առօրյայի մասին: Համոզված եմ, որ ինքը բացառիկա _/դե կամ էլ անհետաքրքիրա, ամեն դեպքում միշտ կարող եք էջը փակել  խոստանում եմ, որ չեմ նեղանա  /_

*Երկուշաբթի* - Արթնանաում եմ դժգոհ դեմքով, գզգզած մազերով, որովհետև Կիրակի մինչև եսիմ քանիսը նստել եմ Անգլերեն եմ պարապել կամ թեզ եմ գրել ու չեմ հասցրել ինձ հաելու մեջ նայել: Անիծում եմ բոլոր երկուշաբթիներն ու առհասարակ աշխատանքային օրերը, որ ստիպված եմ շուտ արթնանալ: Արդեն սիգնալ են տալիս ժողովուրդը, որ դուրս գամ: Թեյի բաժակի վրայից “ֆռթացնում եմ” , ինչ-որ բան եմ փորձում ուտել ու վազում եմ դուրս: Ախպերս ինչպես միշտ ասումա. “Չի լինի մի 5 րոպե շուտ արթնանաս էսքան քեզ չսպասենք”… Գալիս եմ գործի, ինձ մի կերպ տրամադրում եմ, փորձում եմ աշխատել: Երեկոյան մի 20 րոպե քայլում եմ մինչև կանգառ (եթե բախտս բերի ակումբից ինչ-որ մեկի հետ, եթե չէ՝ մենակ) , գնում եմ տուն ու սկսում կիսատ թողած անգլերենը պարապել (իբր թե): Քնում եմ մոտավորապես 2-ի կողմերում:

*Երեքշաբթի* - Արթնանում եմ ավելի քիչ ագրեսիայով, ավելի քիչ եմ անիծում բուդնիները, հիշում եմ չպարապած անգլերենի մասին, արագ հագնվում, որ չուշանամ ու վրաս չխոսեն ու ինչպես միշտ ուշանում եմ, նույն կշտամբանքներն եմ ստանում, չայից մի քիչ խմում… Միխոսքով լրիվ նույնը: Ինչպես կանոն երեքշաբթին ծանր աշխատանքային օր է, լիքը զիբիլիներ են լինում նայելու, 6-ին դուրս եմ գալիս ու վազում Բրյուսով՝ անգլերենի պարապմունքի: Մոտ երկու ժամ ստիպում եմ, որ աչքերս չփակվեն: Որպես կանոն չգիտեմ ինչ-որ գնում եմ տուն (8-ից հետո տրանսպորտ չի լինում ), տուն եմ հասնում գայլի պես սոված, ուտում եմ մրջյունի կեր, գնում կոմպի մոտ ու ինչպես միշտ թեզս եմ բզբզում (էս զզվելի թեզի ձեռքին ես ինֆարկտ եմ ստանալու  ): Ամեն իրիկուն որոշում եմ, որ թքած կարմիր դիպլոմի վրա, ինձ կապույտն էլա հերիք, գնում եմ քնելու ՝ դե բնականաբար 2-ի կողմերում:

*Չորեքշաբթի* - Իմ համար միշտ ամենաաջող օրնա եղել: Արթնանում եմ նորմալ, հասցնում եմ նաև շպարվել, թեյս եմ խմում, միրգ եմ ուտում: Նույնիսկ կարող եմ կիսաշրջազգեստ հագնել  ու գրեթե չեմ ուշանում: Գնում եմ “իմ սիրելի” Ֆուտբոլ +-ը, կարդում եմ շատ հազվադեպ բաներ, նայում եմ Իսպանիայի ու Իտալիայի առաջնությունների աղյուսակը: Գործը էս օրերին համեմատաբար թեթև ա լինում, ընդմիջմանը ամենայն հավանականությամբ գնում եմ “Շամաննոց” սուրճ խմելու: Երեկոն իհարկե գրեթե չի տարբերվում երկուշաբթի երեկոյից՝ քայլել, թեզ, գուցե ինչ-որ ֆիլմ: Հա էս օրը իմ սիրունանալու օրնա ` մազերս հինգշաբթի գզգզած չի լինի 

*Հինգշաբթի* - ամենադեբիլ օրնա: Համ շատ գործ, համ ինստիտուտ: Երեկոյան սովորականից երկար գործի մնալ: Մի խոսքով պոլնիյ բրեդ: Բայց մի լավ բան կա, հաջորդ օրը ուրբաթա, իսկ 

*Ուրբաթ* - Արթնանաում եմ ուրախ ու հանգիստ: Շպարվում եմ, թեյ եմ խմում, միրգ եմ ուտում: հագնում եմ իմ ուրբաաթ-օրյա կոշիկները՝ հնարավորինս տափակ ու հանգիստ: Էս օրը ես աշխատում եմ կես օրով: 4-ին դուրս եմ գալիս, քայլում ամենայն հավանականությամբ ընկերուհուս / :Smile: / հետ  մինչև իմ կանգառը, գնում եմ Սոնայի մոտ, հետ տատիկի տուն, միրգ եմ առնում հաջորդ շաբաթվա համար ու գնում եմ տուն: Անգլերեն եմ պարապում, կինո-մինո եմ նայում՝ եթե մոտս ինչ-որ նոր ֆիլմ կա, բայուկ եմ անում:

*Շաբաթ* - Գնում եմ անգլերենի իհարկե ուշացած՝ մի քանի ժամ տաքսիստին բացատրելով, թե կոնկրետ որտեղ կանգնի, որ ես մուտքի մոտ իջնեմ: Հետո կամ օֆիս, կամ կինո, կամ ինչ-որ տեղ, կամ էս բոլորը միասին: Մի խոսքով արդեն ամբողջ շաբաթից հոգնած գնում եմ տուն:

*Կիրակի* - Աղջիկությունս բռնումա, սկսում եմ ինչ-որ տնային գործեր անել, փորձում եմ համոզել, որ թույլ տան էդ օրվա ուտելիքը ես պատրաստեմ ու մեծամասամբ ոչինչ չի ստացվում, իսկ եթե ստացվում էլ է, էնքան անուն են կպցնում, որ հաջորդ մի քանի կիրակիների ընթացքում էդ մասին ձայն չեմ հանում: Հետո նորից կոմպ, թեզ, մինչև 2-ը նստած եմ մնում կոմպի մոտ, փորձում եմ անգլերեն պարապել, քնում եմ բնականաբար 2-ի մոտ անիծելով ինստիտուտը, բոլոր տեսակի կարմիր դիպլոմները ու ինքս ինձ համոզելով, որ ես կապույտ դիպլոմ եմ ուզում:


Այ սենց հետաքրքիր շաբաթ ունեմ ես  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Մեկ-մեկ բացառություններ էլ են լինում, ինչ-որ տեղ եմ գնում  :Jpit:  իհարկե հետո դժգոհելով, որ ես հասարակական վայրերի համար չեմ "նախատեսված"  ::}:

----------

Moon (24.03.2009), Safaryan (25.03.2009), Երկնային (23.03.2009), Լուսաբեր (23.03.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Ես էլ գիտեմ մենակ ես եմ  սենց գիժ վիճակում  :Crazy: 
 իմն էլա համարյա սենց  :Sad:  ամենտխուրը էնա որ համարյա ժամանակ չի լինում, ու միշտ մտածում ես էս վերջին անգամն էր որ սենցա  :Blush:

----------


## Dayana

> Ես էլ գիտեմ մենակ ես եմ գիժ  իմն էլա համարյա սենց  ամենտխուրը էնա որ համարյա ժամանակ չի լինում, ու միշտ մտածում ես էս վերջին անգամն էր որ սենցա


վայ, ինձ իմ սեփական "անկյունում" գիժ անվանեցին  ::}: 

Լուսաբեր ջան, ես գրեթե միշտ գիտեմ որ ամեն ինչ իրա ճիշտ տեղումա  :Wink:

----------


## Արտիստ

Հմ ոչինչ որ քանի "բոդրի" եմ մի հատ գրեմ գնամ? :Blush:  :Cool:  
Ջան լավ ձև եմ ասում, ամեն առավոտ արթնանում ես, նայում պատուհանին, կապ չունի ինչ եղանակ է, դու արևին բարևում ես,  ու մտածում ինչ լավ է որ շուտով ուրբաթ է գալու :Wink:

----------


## Dayana

> Հմ ոչինչ որ քանի "բոդրի" եմ մի հատ գրեմ գնամ? 
> Ջան լավ ձև եմ ասում, ամեն առավոտ արթնանում ես, նայում պատուհանին, կապ չունի ինչ եղանակ է, դու արևին բարևում ես,  ու մտածում ինչ լավ է որ շուտով ուրբաթ է գալու


Վարդան ջան սքայփի ստատուսս տեսել ես չէ? "Արձակուրդ եմ ուզում  :Cry: " , էս էն եզակի տարբերակներիցա, որ ոչ մի արև, ոչ մի ուրիշ պուպուշ բան օգնել չի կարող  :Sad:  միակ լուծումը մի երկու շաբաթ արջի քուն մտնելնա  :Lazy:  :Lazy:  

 Ես "անտանելի" հոգնել եմ  :Sad:  




Հեսա կասեն հոգնել ես գնա հանգստացի, ինչ ես ամեն անկյունում գոռում  :Jpit: 
Լավ եմ անում  ::}:  

I'm so tired, I haven't slept a wink
I'm so tired, my mind is on the blink
I wonder should I get up and fix myself a drink
No,no,no.

I'm so tired I don't know what to do
I'm so tired my mind is set on you
I wonder should I call you but I know what you would do

You'd say I'm putting you on
But it's no joke, it's doing me harm
You know I can't sleep, I can't stop my brain
You know it's three weeks, I'm going insane
You know I'd give you everything I've got
for a little peace of mind

I'm so tired, I'm feeling so upset
Although I'm so tired I'll have another cigarette
And curse Sir Walter Raleigh
He was such a stupid git.

You'd say I'm putting you on
But it's no joke, it's doing me harm
You know I can't sleep, I can't stop my brain
You know it's three weeks, I'm going insane
You know I'd give you everything I've got
for a little peace of mind
I'd give you everything I've got for a little peace of mind
I'd give you everything I've got for a little peace of mind

Եթե էս "հրաշալի քառյակն"  էլ չլիներ, ինչ էի անելու ?

----------

Moon (24.03.2009), Ֆրեյա (24.03.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Ծառերը կանգնած են մեռնում: Հա՞ որ...
Թթենին "ոռնում" էր արմատը կրծող որդի պատճառած ցավից:
-Տղերք, եկեք թութ ուտենք:
-Չէ, մայրիկս ասում է, որ ծառը մահանում է ու հիմա նրա ճյուղերին չի կարելի բարձրանալ. կկոտրվի:
-Չէ, եկեք, չի կոտրվի:
Երեխաները վազվզում էին ծառի կողքով, ճյուղերից քաշում կիսահաս թութը: Իսկ ծառը լռում էր: Նա, ի տարբերություն այգու հյուսիսային մասում աճող խաղողի վազի, լացել չէր կարողանում:
Վարդգես պապն ամեն օր գալիս էր, գրկում ծառի հաստ բունն ու ասում. "Ի՞նչ է կատարվում, ինչու՞ ես ուզում ինձնից շուտ մեռնել, հը՞..."
Թթենին տնկել էր հոր հետ՝ պատերազմից առաջ: Խոստացել էր, որ կխնամի, մինչև հայրը հետ գա: Ամեն առավոտ դույլը ձեռքին գնում էր ծառի մոտ, ջրում այն, արմատում բացված ճեղքը լվանում, որ անպիտան մրջյունները փչակը չուտեն: Գարնանն ու աշնանը քուքուրթով լվանում էր բունը, ներկում դեղին գույնով:
Վերջին օրերին տերևները կծկվել էին, գույնը գցել:
-Վարդան ցած իջի, հեսա Վարդգես պապն եկելա չէ՞, քեզ շան սատակա անելու, որ իմանաս,- ցածից գոռում էր Վարդգեսի թողը՝ Գուրգենչիկը:
-Մեր ծառը չի՞: Պապն ասում է, որ այն 100 տարի ապրել է ու որ ծառերը կանգնած են մեռնում, իսկ սա անցյալշաբաթվա քամուց է թեքվել, որ արմատախիլ չլինի,-գրկեց ծառն ու համբուրեց ճյուղը:-Դու չես մեռնի չէ՞:
Ծառը կամաց ճյուղը իջեցրեց ու իր վրայից ցած գցեց փոքրիկ տղային: Մի վերջին անգամ փորձեց կանգնել, "հառաչեց"՝ հասկանալով, որ ուժը հատում է:
Սրիկա որդերը դեռ կրծոտում էին արմատներն ու ամեն անգամ կրծելիս հսկա ծառը ցնցվում էր: Նույնիսկ պտուղներն էին ցավ պատճառում ճյուղերին ու ծառը մի ակնթարթում ցած թափեց ամբողջը, ճոճվեց տեղում ու հսկա դղրդյունով ցած ընկավ:
-Պապ, ա՜յ պապ, բա ասում էիր ծառերը կանգնած են մեռնում, իսկ թթենին ընկավ: Ինչու՞...

----------

*e}|{uka* (26.03.2009), Artgeo (25.03.2009), Chilly (25.03.2009), Chuk (14.06.2009), comet (25.03.2009), Nadine (25.03.2009), Ribelle (08.04.2009), Safaryan (25.03.2009), Sunny Stream (28.03.2009), Tig (24.03.2009), Արմինե (24.03.2009), Եկվոր (26.03.2009), Երկնային (25.03.2009), Լուսաբեր (24.03.2009), Փոքրիկ (25.03.2009), Ֆրեյա (24.03.2009)

----------


## Chilly

> -Պապ, ա՜յ պապ, բա ասում էիր ծառերը կանգնած են մեռնում, իսկ թթենին ընկավ: Ինչու՞...


Դայ, ա՜յ Դայ, խի՞ տխրեցրիր...

----------


## Dayana

> Դայ, ա՜յ Դայ, խի՞ տխրեցրիր...


Չէի ուզում  :Pardon:

----------

Chilly (26.03.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Էս խումբը չգիտեմ ոնց ծլեց ու տեղավորվեց իմ սիրելի երաժշտական խմբերի ցանկում  :Smile:  
Սկզբում "Պահակներին" նվիրված երգն էի սիրում՝ Սպիտակ պաստառներ, սև ափսեներ, իսկ հետո՝ նա, ով ինձ հետ _էր_, որտեզ ես հիմա  :Smile:  
Ախր շատ յուրահատուկ "լիրիկա" ունեն է  :Smile: 
Մի խոսքով ->  :Love:

----------


## Dayana

Մի քանի ամիս առաջ Համար 2-ն ասեց.
-Արմ, նենց կուզեմ մեկը հայտնվի քեզ տանի էս ամեն ինչից՝ ինձանից, ակումբից, քո Էմանուիլից: Մենք բոլորս քո վրա բացասաբար ենք ազդում:

Էդ ժամանակ նեղվեցի, մտածում էի՝ մեկը չեղավ հարցնի ես ինչ եմ ուզում, իսկ հիմա.
-Համար 2 ջան, պարզվեց, ոչ ոք ու ոչինչ պետք չի էդ "թանկագին եռյակը քանդելու համար"  :Smile:  

Հ.Գ. Կարոտել եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Եկվոր

Դայանա, ես քեզ հավանեցի…
Շարունակիր մնալ նույնը...   :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Պետք ա կարողանալ պահել, հակառակ դեպքում "էվոլյուցիայի" են ենթարկվում ու ունենում ենք էն ինչ ունենք ՝

step1



step2




step3 



step4



5-րդ քայլի մասին մտածելն անգամ սարսափելիա...

----------

Moon (27.03.2009), Poqrik_Arev (27.03.2009), Safaryan (27.03.2009), Երկնային (27.03.2009), Լուսաբեր (28.03.2009), Մարկիզ (30.03.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Ես պարզ, հասարակ մարդ եմ ու քո էդ բոլոր պիտակավորված ճշմարտություններն ինձ պետք չեն, ինձ դու ես պետք  :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (29.03.2009), Artgeo (27.03.2009), Chilly (30.03.2009), Janita Hero (28.03.2009), Moon (27.03.2009), Safaryan (27.03.2009), Փոքրիկ (29.03.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Ռուսական ռետրո սիրում եմ ու հաճախ եմ լսում: Ամնադեմքն էնա, որ ծանոթներիս էլ եմ իմ ջրերը գցում  :Jpit:  մեկ-մեկ նենց հավես երեր են ուղարկում: Էսօր հեռուստացույցով Ստաս նամինը Ցվիտի խմբի հետ "մենք ձեզ երջանկություն ենք մաղթում" երգն էր երգում, համարյա մոռացել էի սրա գոյության մասին: Էս երգում մի տող կա, որի համար սիորւմ եմ իրան ` Когда ты счастлив сам, счастьем поделись с другим. Ես երջանիկ եմ մադրիկ: Չգիտեմ էդ ոնց են ուրիշների հետ կիսում, բայց երջանիկ եղեք  :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (29.03.2009), Chilly (30.03.2009), Poqrik_Arev (29.03.2009), Ribelle (08.04.2009), Safaryan (29.03.2009), Tig (30.03.2009), Լուսաբեր (29.03.2009), Փոքրիկ (29.03.2009)

----------


## Եկվոր

> ... Ես երջանիկ եմ մադրիկ: Չգիտեմ էդ ոնց են ուրիշների հետ կիսում, բայց երջանիկ եղեք


Մարդկանց հետ երջանկությունդ կիսելու լավագույն և հուսալի ձևը այդ մասին նրանց հայտնելն է. Նրանք, ովքեր արժանի են, դրանից երջանկանում են, իսկ նրանք, ովքեր դժբախտանում են դրանից, նրանց հենց այդպես էլ պետք է :Think:

----------

Tig (30.03.2009)

----------


## Dayana

> Մարդկանց հետ երջանկությունդ կիսելու լավագույն և հուսալի ձևը այդ մասին նրանց հայտնելն է. Նրանք, ովքեր արժանի են, դրանից երջանկանում են, իսկ նրանք, ովքեր դժբախտանում են դրանից, նրանց հենց այդպես էլ պետք է


լավ միտք էր  :Smile:  Երջանիկ եղեք Եկվոր  :Wink:

----------

Եկվոր (30.03.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Թե կարող ես էս մարդուն մի սիրահարվի 

Նույնիսկ բիձուկ ժամանակ ինքը սիմպո մեռնումա   :Love:  
Բայց դե մենք էլ Ֆրանսիացիներին չենք զրջում մեր Խորեն Աբրահամյանով 
 ափսոս իրա ավելի երիտասարդ ու հաջող նկարներից չգտա  :Love:

----------

Nadine (02.04.2009), Poqrik_Arev (30.03.2009), Լուսաբեր (30.03.2009), Փոքրիկ (30.03.2009)

----------


## Lion

> Թե կարող ես էս մարդուն մի սիրահարվի


Կարողացա :Tongue:

----------


## Dayana

> Կարողացա


ինչ անհետաքրքիր մարդ ես բայց դու  :LOL:   :LOL:  ես օրինակ նիկակ չկարողացա չսիրահարվել  :Love:

----------


## Lion

> ինչ անհետաքրքիր մարդ ես բայց դու   ես օրինակ նիկակ չկարողացա չսիրահարվել


Իսկ ինձ մոտ ստացվեց: Անկեղծ ասած միշտ զարմանում եմ, երբ թույլ սեռը հիանում է Ալեն Դելոնով... :Think:  Հա, համաչափ դիմագծեր ունի... Բայց միթե տղամարդու մեջ դա է կարևոր՞... :Think:

----------

Լուսաբեր (30.03.2009)

----------


## Dayana

> Իսկ ինձ մոտ ստացվեց: Անկեղծ ասած միշտ զարմանում եմ, երբ թույլ սեռը հիանում է Ալեն Դելոնով... Հա, համաչափ դիմագծեր ունի... Բայց միթե տղամարդու մեջ դա է կարևոր՞...


Քո ասած թույլ սեռը ինքն որոշում ումա սիրահարվում  :Tongue:  համ էլ մենակ Ալեն Դելոնին տեար, բա Խորեն Աբարահամյանը  :Love:  

Հ.Գ. մնացած օֆտոպները զրուցարանում  :Wink:

----------

Lion (30.03.2009)

----------


## Lion

Դե Խորենը լավնա, չնայած չեմ սիրահարվի - սկզբունքորեն: Բայց Սարոյան եղբայրների միջի դաշնակ եղբոր կերպարը Հայ կինոյի ամենասիրածս կերպարն է: Դայ ջան, հենց էլ չուզենաս, որ թեմայումդ գրեմ - կասես, հա՞:

----------


## Dayana

> Դե Խորենը լավնա, չնայած չեմ սիրահարվի - սկզբունքորեն: Բայց Սարոյան եղբայրների միջի դաշնակ եղբոր կերպարը Հայ կինոյի ամենասիրածս կերպարն է: Դայ ջան, հենց էլ չուզենաս, որ թեմայումդ գրեմ - կասես, հա՞:


Հա ինքը Սարոյան եղբայրներում լավնա, բայց դե Դովլաթյանն էլ պակասը չի  :Blush: 
Հ.Գ.  :Tongue:

----------


## Dayana

Երեք մետր... Էղածը մի բան չի տարածության մեջ, բայց ժամանակի մեջ անհաղթահարելի անջրպետա ու հիմնական պրոբլեմը իմ չծխելնա: Չլինի՞ թե պետք ա սկսել  :Dntknw:  Գնամ ֆիզիկայի դասախոսին այցելության, ինքը հաստատ կիմանա էդ անտեր երեք մետրը շատա թե քիչ...  :Smile:

----------

Safaryan (01.04.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

3-4 տարեկան  հասակի  հետ  կապված  շատ  քիչ  հիշողություններ  ունեմ, բայց  այն  որ 4 տարեկանում  խենթի  պես  սիրահարված էի  Ալեն Դելոնին,  հիշում եմ ինչպես  հիմա: Տանը  Ալեն  Դելոնից  մեկ  նկար  կար,  այն էլ  մեկ  աչքը  կապած, ու  հիշում եմ թե ինչքան էի  երազում  ունենալ  նկար  որտեղ  Ալեն Դելոնի  դեմքը  կերեվար  ամբողջությամբ:

Ասեմ որ  մեծանալով  ճաշակս  այնքան էլ չի  փոխվել  տղամարդկանց հարցում, ընդամենը որոշ հղկումների է  ենթարկվել: :Smile: 

Դայանա ջան ասեմ որ  շատ  ուրախ եմ  որ  երջանիկ ես, երջանիկ լինելը  ամեն մեկի մոտ չէ որ  լավ է  ստացվում, համոզված եղիր  որ  քո  էմոցիաները  փոխանցվում են նաեվ  մեզ :Smile:  էնպես որ  եղիր  երջանիկ:

----------


## John

Նենց եմ սիրում երջանկությունը գիտակցող մարդկանց . . . Ապրես որ գիտակցում ես Արմին ջան, դա երջանկացնում է ինձ:-)

----------


## Dayana

> Նենց եմ սիրում երջանկությունը գիտակցող մարդկանց . . . Ապրես որ գիտակցում ես Արմին ջան, դա երջանկացնում է ինձ:-)


Ապրես Հոս ջան  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Հորեղբորից քաթուն տաքսու փողը տվող երիտասարդը, դիմացի սեղանի հարբած "կիսակլկլան սիմպատիչնի"  երիտասարդը, Վերնաշենի դառնությունն ու "նասկի հիշեցնող պանիրը" ստիպում են հասկանալ, որ... մեկա ես լավ եչմ ասի, իմ փոխարեն Վիսոցկինա ասել ` Зря ли я столько сил разбазарил?  :Smile:  Այ եթե նախորդ կյանքում ատլետ լինեի.. ափսոսում եմ, որ չեմ եղել  :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (01.04.2009), Safaryan (02.04.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Էնքան ուժերս ծաղսեցի  ”ուրիշներին” ինչ-որ բան ապացուցելու վրա, որ ինձ ոչինչ չմնաց:

Ինչքան ուզում ես կարդա կախվածությունների մասին, ինչքան ուզում ես փորձի հասկանալ հարբեցողներին ու թմրամոլներին, մեկա, չես հասկանա: Ամեն անկյունում կկարդաս, որ ոչ ոք ապահովագրված չի դրանից, բայց մեկա, չես ընկալի:

Փորձում ես հասկանալ, հարբում ես, բայց մեկա, չի ստացվում: Վերցնում ես բաժան ու խմում` առանց առիթի, ուղղակի: Երբ հարբածությունից գետինն ես “լիզում”, ինչ-որ անդուր ամոթխածությունա “ծլում”, որ ստիպումա ավելի շատ խմել, էդ վիճակին հասնելուդ համար ու դա արդեն տապալումա: Էդ էն կետնա, որից ետ դառնալն անհնարա ու ավելի քան անիմաստ, բայց փորձում ես, հաստատ: Քեզ ոչ ոք չի հասկանա, չի հավատա, որ փորձում ես, որ փորձում ես գոնե մի քիչ ոտքի կանգնել, բայց “ողնաշարը կոտրածը չի կարող քայլել”, իսկ արժանապատվությունը թույլ չի տալիս սողալ: Ահա ևս մեկ առիթ հարբելու, մոռանալու, որ դու սողալուց ավելի չես կարող: Իսկ հաջորդ օրը, գլխացավից ու էն առաջին շրջանում գլուխ բարձրացրած ամոթից շիշը ձեռքդ ես առնում ու քո միակ, հավատարիմ, լուռ ընկերջ հետ փորձում ես հաղթահարել խնդիրները: Ինքը քեզ երբեք չի կշտամբի, չի հակաճառի, ոչինչ չի ասի ու դրա հետ մեկտեղ ամեն ինչ համբերատար կլսի: Գուցե նույնիսկ ժպտա, չգիտեմ…

Բայց էդ ամեն ինչ անցնումա, հավատա, ուղղակի պետք ա դիմանալ, ևս երկու տարի…

----------

Tig (02.04.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Իդեալական վեցնյակից մնացել էն ինչ-որ փոշեհոտ պատառիկներ: Պատճառները շատ են.
Նախ էն դռան արանքում կանգնած, սառած  ժպիտը:
Էն մակաբույծը, որ առանձին-առանձին ոչնչացնումա էդ իդելականությունը: Առանձին, որովհետև միասին դա անհնար էր քանդել, իսկ առանձին-առանձին բզկտվում էր առանց մեծ դժվարության:
Հետո մեր մանկության ֆիլմերը, իրենց սաունդ թռեքերովէ Մերի Պոպինս և այլն: 
Կարծում ես քիչա? Չէ, իրականում հեչ էիչ չի, դեռ մի բան էլ շատա: Մենակ թե մեղքի զգացողություն, չարություն, ինչ-որ ավելի զզվելի ու ծանր բաներ դեռ շատ երկար կմնան, իսկ ինչպես բոլոր հորինված իդեալական բաները, այս "հրաշալի վեցնյակն" էլ կոչնչանա վառված թղթի պես: Իսկ ես հանդիսատեսի պես կողքից կնայեմ ու ինչ-որ դիվային չարությամբ կժպտամ ` ինչքանով էր դա իմը, ես պահում էի թե քանդեցի: Հա, հենց քանդեցի, որովհետև եթե թույլ ես տալիս, որ քանդվի, ուրեմն նպաստում ես, հակառակ դեպքում զենք ու զրահով կպահեիր "քոնը": Ափսոս...

----------


## Dayana

Երեկ մի տող մոռացա՝ ֆյուսկ, ֆյուսկ, ֆյուսկ... շատ եմ ափսոսում...

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Երեկ մի տող մոռացա՝ ֆյուսկ, ֆյուսկ, ֆյուսկ... շատ եմ ափսոսում...


Չեմ թողնի Դայուշ:
Երկու հատ ֆյուսկ էլ իմ կողմից:

----------

Dayana (03.04.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Երեկոյան 6-ին որոշեցի մի փոքր հագստանալ: Սկզբում անկողնուս ուղղակի պարկեցի, հետո կամաց-կամաց անցա վերմակի տակ: Արթնացել եմ առավոտյան 10-ին `հիշելով ու հայհոյելով գիշերային անուշ քունս փչացնող ապուշ կենդանիներին` երազիս զզվելի վամպիրներին: Բայց ամենազարմանալին էնա, որ ես դեռ քնի պակաս ունեմ: Տեսնես էդ շատ աննորմալա, որ մարդը 16 ժամ քնելուց հետո դեռ ուզումա մի 26-ն էլ քնի:  :Jpit: 
 Հա, մոռացա ասել, ինչ լավնա արձակուրդը, ու ոչինչ, որ վաղվանից գլուխս մաթեմատիկական բանաձևերի արանքից դուրս չի գալու`էսօր դեռ կվայելեմ այն  :Yahoo:

----------


## Dayana

Իմ երազանքների տունը/դե ցուցանակը չհաշված  :Jpit:   /

Էստեղ ոչ մի հայ չէր լինի, ոչ ոք վրաս մուննաթ չէր գա, որ ես էնպես չեմ ինչպես ինքնա ուզում կամ չեմ արել մի բան, որ ինքը կուզեր, ոչ ոք քիթը չէր խոթի իմ անձնական կյանքի մեջ, ոչ ոք իրեն իրավունք չէր վիերապահի իմ փոխարեն որոշումներ կայացնել, ոչ ոք իրեն իրավունք չէր վերապահի որոշելու ինչ է ինձ թույլատրված և ինչ ոչ, ոչ ոք չէր հետաքրքրվի թե ինչ եմ ես անում ու ոնց, ինչու եմ ես ինչ-որ բան անում և մի ուրիշ բան ոչ ու վերջապես էնտեղ ես կարող է ինչքան ուզում եմ գոռալ ու հանգիստ խղճով լաց լինել` չմտածելով, որ առավոտյան պիտի հարցնեն թե ինչու են իմ աչքերը կարմրած: Էհ.. ոնց եմ ուզում էս տանն ապրել, մենակ կամ էնպիսի մեկի հետ, ով ավելորդ հարցեր չէր տա: Էնքան եմ ուզում, չեք էլ կարող պատկերացնել թե ինչքան  Էս անդուր ցուցաակի փոխարեն մի հատ պուպուշ ճոճաթոռ կդնեի ու երեկոյան ադիալով փաթաթված թեյ կխմեյի, գուցե նույնսիկ ռադիո լսեի: Իսկ ներսում մի հատ պուպուշ TV կդնեի ու արբանյակային հեռուստատեսությամբ կնայեի, թե ինչ ա կատարվում հայաստանում: Ու ոչ մի կոմպ, ոչ մի ինտերնետ` դա կմնար միայն աշխատանքի վայրում: Չնայած էս դրախտում ապրողը դժվար թե մտածի աշխատանքի մասին: Ուզում եմ, շատ եմ ուզում, էս տնից եմ ուզում: Համաձայն եմ  կյանքիս մնացած հատվածը զոհել, մենակ թե մի երկու տարի էստեղ ապրեմ  :Sad:

----------

*e}|{uka* (05.04.2009), Artgeo (05.04.2009), Dorian (07.04.2009), Elmo (06.04.2009), Kita (05.04.2009), Lion (10.04.2009), Safaryan (05.04.2009), Selene (05.04.2009), Երկնային (05.04.2009), Լուսաբեր (05.04.2009), Փոքրիկ (05.04.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Դերասանների ու դերասանութհիների թեման շարունակելով, ուզում իմ սիրելի դերասաններից մեկի նկարը տեղադրեմ էստեղ:

Հյու Գրանտ: Իրան շատ ֆիլմերում կարելիա հանդիպել ու իհարկե նշել, որ շատ տաղանդավոր դերասանա, բայց էս մարդն ինձ ավելի շատ դուրա գալիս հենց իրա ոչ ստանդարտ արտաքինի համար: Անտանելի հանգստությունա "փչում" էս մարդուց: 



Էս "երիտասարդի" հանգստության հետ չեմ կարող չհամադրել հարյուրամյակի լավագույն կանանցից մեկին` Պատրիցիա Կասսին: Էն դեպքում, որ Գրանտ-ից միայն դրական ու թեթև հոսանք է ստացվում, Պատրիցիայից կրակ եմ զգում: Էն դեպքում, որ Գրանտի հետ կհամաձայնվեի նույն հարկի տակ ապրել, համոզված լինելով, որ ոչ մի անախորժություն չի լինի, էս "շրջազգեստով սատանայի" նույնիսկ հարևանությամբ ապրելը "խիստ պայթյունավտանգ" է:



Հեչ չեմ զարմանում, որ իմ շատ սիրելի Ալեն Դելոնը մինչև ականջները սիրահարված է եղել էս կնոջը: Մնում է պարզել, թե ով է այն հաջողակ աղջիկը, ում է  սիրահարված /կամ եղել է/ Հյու Գրանտը:

----------

Chilly (07.04.2009), Sunny Stream (13.04.2009), Լուսաբեր (06.04.2009), Փոքրիկ (06.04.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Վա՜յ, Դայ, Հյու Գրանտին  :Love:  Պատրիսիա Կասին :Love:    լրիվ հակապատկերներ ու ինձ էլ շատ սիրելի  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Ահագին էլ շատ ընկերներ ունեմ` մեկը-մեկից լավը, բայց էս ինչ-որ ռուս ձյաձիկ ա ասում: 

Листву гоняет ветер, за тучей спряталась луна.
Пропал сегодня вечер, и ты сидишь опять одна,
Ждешь и гадаешь, позвонит ли он,
Но нем как рыба подлый телефон.
Слушай!..
Пр.
Погоди, постой, не грусти, не плачь об этом
Погоди, постой, что с него возьмешь.
Погоди, постой, все пройдет, пройдет и это
Ты сама со временем поймешь, ты сама со временем поймешь.

Ах, как тебе обидно, он обманул в который раз,
Ты плачешь, это видно, и слезы катятся из глаз.
И ты простить готова все ему,
Хотя сама не знаешь, почему.
Слушай!..
Пр.
*Погоди, постой, не поможет сигарета,*
Погоди, постой, его ты не вернешь.
Погоди, постой, все пройдет, пройдет и это
Ты сама со временем поймешь 

Արա դե էս ինքնահոսի թողած զիբիլները չեմ սիրում էլի, հո զոռով չի: Հա, էս իմ զիբիլ անվանվածին _խելոք_ մարդիկ ճշմարտություն են անվանում: Ես էդ ձեր ճիշտերի դեմ ունեմ իմ սխալը,  բայց իմ սխալը ուրիշի ճշտի վրայով չի թռնում, թիկունքից չի գալիս ու էն բանից չի անում, չի խանդում, չի պարտադրում ուրիշներին, սուտ չի ասում, ձևեր չի թափում, զոհ չի խաղում, կեղծ սիրալրիության տակ չի ճռթճռթում ու էլի ահագին բաներ չի կարում անի: Ենթադրություններ չի անում, հետո էդ հրամցնի որպես մաքուր ճշմարտություն, չի խեղդում իրա գոյությամբ` դե գոնե ինձ  :Jpit:  ու հուսով եմ էլի ինչ-որ մեկի:  Իրա համար, իրա աջը քաշած ապրումա: /Եթե խանգարի, դու միայն ակնարկի  :Smile:  / Հետո, շատ հետո, երբ էդ իմ սխալը կավարտվի ու կգա հերթական ճիշտը, կբացատրեմ, թե ինչիա ինքը տենց ուժեղ սխալ: Միշտ էլ մեր չգործած մեղքերն ավելի ծանր են մեր վրա նստում, քան գործածները: Գուցե, էդ ժամանակ ինքն արդեն ակտուալ չլինի, բայց ես կփորձեմ բացատրել լա՞վ : Все пройдет, пройдет и это  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Դլյա տեխ կտո բիլ վ տանկե, էս գրառումը դեպրեսված չի  :Smile:

----------

Chilly (08.04.2009), Tig (08.04.2009), Փոքրիկ (08.04.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Մի սովետական շրջանի ֆիլմ կա` Ռոմանս սիրահարների մասին: Էս ֆիլմում նենց դեմք արտահայտություններ, մտքեր ու էպիզոդներ կան, գժվելու բանա: Ֆիլմի ու իրա սաունդթրեքերի մասին շատ եմ գրել, բայց Տռուբաչի մասին չեմ գրել: /կներեք հայերենը չգիտեմ ոնցա/ Էս Տռորբաչն ամեն առավոտ արթնանումա ու պատուհանի մոտ սկսումա նվագել: Հետո դուրս ա գալիս պատշգամբ ու գոռումա` Բարև նոր օր, ինչպես նոր կյանք, ինչպես նոր տարի, ինչպես ամեն նորն ու լավը... Չգիտեմ էլ ֆիլմի սցենարիստը կամ ռեժիսորը, կամ չգիտեմ էլի ովա էս մասը մտածել, գիտի կամ գիտեր, որ էս արտահայտությունները կյանքի կարևորություն ունեցող են: Ամեն իրիկուն քնում ենք վաղվա  "նոր" օրվա սպասելիքով, ու անապայման դրականի սպասելով, ու ամեն առավոտ արթնանում ենք հույսով, որ էսօր ամեն ինչ լավա լինելու:  :Smile:  

Դե լավ, քանի առիթ կա էս ֆիլմի մասին խոսելու, մի հատված կա էս ֆիլմում, որի համար հենց էս կինոն նայել եմ: Երիտասարդ տղան գնուամ է բանակ ու իրենից սև թուղթ ա գալիս ու իրա սիրած աղջիկը ամուսնանումա ուրիշի հետ: Երբ երիտասարդը վերադառնում ու պարզում է, որ աղջկն ամուսնացած է, ըկնում է փողոցներն ու գոռում, ցավից ոռնում ու բոլորը կողքից համոզում են, որ ամեն ինչ լավա, որ աշխարհում շատ ուրիշները կան, ում կարելիա սիրել ու գիտեք ինչա  ասում էս տղան` Հա, կան, բայց ինձ ինչ ?  :Smile:

----------

Եկվոր (21.04.2009), Փոքրիկ (09.04.2009)

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

Դայանա ջան, Գրանտը երկար ժամանակ /13 տարի/ սիրահարված է եղել Լիզ Հերլիին, բայց դա նրան չի խանգարել մերթ ընդ մերթ հաճելի ժամանակ անցկացնել Լոսի ամենախայտառակ մարմնավաճառուհիների հետ:
Ի դեպ, 2008- և 2009-ի Դայանաների միջև ակնհյատ տարբերությունը կասկածի տակ է դնում ստորագրությունդ:

----------

Ֆրեյա (09.04.2009)

----------


## Dayana

> Դայանա ջան, Գրանտը երկար ժամանակ /13 տարի/ սիրահարված է եղել Լիզ Հերլիին, բայց դա նրան չի խանգարել մերթ ընդ մերթ հաճելի ժամանակ անցկացնել Լոսի ամենախայտառակ մարմնավաճառուհիների հետ:
> Ի դեպ, 2008- և 2009-ի Դայանաների միջև ակնհյատ տարբերությունը կասկածի տակ է դնում ստորագրությունդ:


Ողջույն Լավ Ոստիկան:  :Smile: 
 Ստորագրությունս հեսա մգացնելու եմ, որ շեշտվի` Ես միշտ նույնն եմ, գուցե ուղղակի այլ կերպ եմ արտահայտվում, բայց վերջին 2 տարին լրիվ նույնն եմ` համենայն դեպս ստորագրույանս տակ _ չ_թաքնված մտքով:  :Smile:

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

Լուսարար ջան, մենք ինքներս մեր մտքերի արտահայտությունն ենք: Երբ դրանք փոխվում են, փոխվում ենք ինքներս: Բայց դու երևի ճիշտ ես՝ տրամաբանությունը փչանում է, երբ նրան ստիպում են գործ ունենալ մարդու նման բարդ մեխանիզմների հետ:
Հարց  :Smile:  . Ե՞րբ է մարդու մոտ ցանկություն առաջանում հայտարարել, որ ինքը շարունակում է նույնը մնալ…

----------


## Dayana

> Լուսարար ջան, մենք ինքներս մեր մտքերի արտահայտությունն ենք: Երբ դրանք փոխվում են, փոխվում ենք ինքներս: Բայց դու երևի ճիշտ ես՝ տրամաբանությունը փչանում է, երբ նրան ստիպում են գործ ունենալ մարդու նման բարդ մեխանիզմների հետ:
> *Հարց  . Ե՞րբ է մարդու մոտ ցանկություն առաջանում հայտարարել, որ ինքը շարունակում է նույնը մնալ…*


Երբ ամեն կողմից որոշում են, որ դու փոխվել ես  ու նահանջել համոզմունքներումդ  :Smile:  իսկ դու նույնն ես, լրիվ նույնը  :Smile:

----------

Լուսաբեր (09.04.2009), Փոքրիկ (10.04.2009)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ահագին էլ շատ ընկերներ ունեմ` մեկը-մեկից լավը, բայց էս ինչ-որ ռուս ձյաձիկ ա ասում: 
> 
> 
> *Արա* դե էս ինքնահոսի թողած *զիբիլները չեմ սիրում էլի, հո զոռով չի:* Հա, էս իմ զիբիլ անվանվածին _խելոք_ մարդիկ ճշմարտություն են անվանում: Ես էդ ձեր ճիշտերի դեմ ունեմ իմ սխալը,  բայց իմ սխալը ուրիշի ճշտի վրայով չի թռնում, թիկունքից չի գալիս ու էն բանից չի անում, չի խանդում, չի պարտադրում ուրիշներին, սուտ չի ասում, ձևեր չի թափում, զոհ չի խաղում, կեղծ սիրալրիության տակ չի ճռթճռթում ու էլի ահագին բաներ չի կարում անի: Ենթադրություններ չի անում, հետո էդ հրամցնի որպես մաքուր ճշմարտություն, չի խեղդում իրա գոյությամբ` դե գոնե ինձ  ու հուսով եմ էլի ինչ-որ մեկի:  Իրա համար, իրա աջը քաշած ապրումա: /Եթե խանգարի, դու միայն ակնարկի  / Հետո, շատ հետո, երբ էդ իմ սխալը կավարտվի ու կգա հերթական ճիշտը, կբացատրեմ, թե ինչիա ինքը տենց ուժեղ սխալ: Միշտ էլ մեր չգործած մեղքերն ավելի ծանր են մեր վրա նստում, քան գործածները: Գուցե, էդ ժամանակ ինքն արդեն ակտուալ չլինի, բայց ես կփորձեմ բացատրել լա՞վ : Все пройдет, пройдет и это 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Դլյա տեխ կտո բիլ վ տանկե, էս գրառումը դեպրեսված չի


Դայ, առաջ քո գրառումներում հնարավոր չէր տեսնել  "արա", "զիբիլ" բառերը ու ագրեսիվ որևէ բան...
Չգիտեմ ինչն է փոխվել, բայց ինձ այսպիսին ավելի ես դուր գալիս, կոնկրետ ինձ...  :Smile: 
Ես գիտե, որ իրականում քո մեջ չես փոխվել, էլի նույն մարդն ես, բայց խոելու կարիք ունես..
Ոնց որ մի մարդ, որ մի օր հոգնում է ամեն ինչից ու անում այն, ինչ իր սրտով է...
Մի վախեցիր փոխվելուց... Սա կանցնի, ու նորից կգա մի օր, երբ էլ չես ուզենա վատ բաներ ասել...
Ուղղակի ասա վերջացրա  :Love:

----------

Եկվոր (21.04.2009), Լավ ոստիկան (09.04.2009)

----------


## Dayana

> Դայ, առաջ քո գրառումներում հնարավոր չէր տեսնել  "արա", "զիբիլ" բառերը ու ագրեսիվ որևէ բան...
> Չգիտեմ ինչն է փոխվել, բայց ինձ այսպիսին ավելի ես դուր գալիս, կոնկրետ ինձ... 
> Ես գիտե, որ իրականում քո մեջ չես փոխվել, էլի նույն մարդն ես, բայց խոելու կարիք ունես..
> Ոնց որ մի մարդ, որ մի օր հոգնում է ամեն ինչից ու անում այն, ինչ իր սրտով է...
> Մի վախեցիր փոխվելուց... Սա կանցնի, ու նորից կգա մի օր, երբ էլ չես ուզենա վատ բաներ ասել...
> Ուղղակի ասա վերջացրա


Ան ջան առաջ էլ էի ասում, ուղղակի ուրիշ կերպ էի արտահայտվում: Ասելիքս չի փոխվել, ոչ էլ աշխարհայացքս, համոզմունքներս, ուղղակի ասելուս ձևնա փոխվել: Փորձում եմ ավելի _հասկանալի_ լեզվով ասել  :Smile: 
Շնորհակալ եմ:

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Երբ ամեն կողմից որոշում են, որ դու փոխվել ես  ու նահանջել համոզմունքներումդ  իսկ դու նույնն ես, լրիվ նույնը


Դեմքիս Թռնող ջան, հին հայկական մի էսպեսի խոսք կա. "_Առանց կրակ ծուխ չի լինում_": Բայց քո հանդեպ ունեցած իմ ջերմ զգացմունքները ստիպում են ինձ կասկածի տակ առնել այս խոսքի իրավացիությունը: Բացի էդ, Կիպլինգն էլ մի “տխմար” բանաստեղծություն ունի, կոչվում է “If”. Ես միայն առաջին քառյակը մեջ կբերեմ, ու օգտվելով քո թեմայում օտար լեզվով գրառումների հանդեպ ունեցած մոդեռատորների հանդուրժողականությունից, մեջ կբերեմ օրգինալը.
If you can keep your head when all about you
Are losing theirs and blaming it on you;
*If you can trust yourself when all men doubt you,
But make allowance for their doubting too;*

Հ. Գ.
Ի դեպ, ես չեմ որոշել, որ դու նահանջել ես, ինչպես նաև չեմ որոշել, որ դու տեղում ես մնացել…   :Love:

----------


## Lion

*Մոդերատորական: Գրառումը ջնջված է թեմայի հեղինակի խնդրանքով:*

----------


## Artgeo

*Մոդերատորական: Թեմայի հեղինակի և նրան սատարող բազմաթիվ ակումբցիների խնդրանքով վերևի գրառման հեղինակի ցանկացած հաջորդ գրառում իմ կողմից մեծ հաճույքով կջնջվի:*

----------


## Dayana

Երեկ մինչև Երեքն անց նստել ու մի ֆիլմ եմ նայել թմրամոլների մասին: Շատ հետաքրքիր ֆիլմա ու եթե ինձ լսեք` կնայեք: Դե քանի որ չեք լսի, մի էլ նայեք  :Jpit:  Ֆիլմը խորհուրդ է տվել ակումբի Rayader-ը ում խորհուրդ տված ֆիլմերից արդեն երկրորդն եմ նայում` Once -ից հետո ու շատ հավանում եմ:  Լավ, ոչինչ չեմ ուզում պատմել, գուցե ինչ-որ մեկդ ցանկացնա դիտել: Ֆիլմի վերնագիրն է ` Requiem For A Dream: Ֆիլմը դիտելը խիստ կապվածա ակումբում քննարկվող ` Ինչպես եք վերաբերվում Թմրամոլներին թեմայի հետ: 

Rayader մերսի  :Smile:

----------

Rhayader (16.04.2009), Sunny Stream (13.04.2009), Մարկիզ (13.04.2009)

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Երեկ մինչև Երեքն անց նստել ու մի ֆիլմ եմ նայել թմրամոլների մասին: Շատ հետաքրքիր ֆիլմա ու եթե ինձ լսեք` կնայեք:Ֆիլմի վերնագիրն է ` Requiem For A Dream:
> Rayader մերսի


Նայել եմ, ընտիր ֆիլմ է, երկար ժամանակ տպավորության տակ էի գտնվում, անընդհատ տարբեր կադրեր էին գալիս աչքիս առաջ... հաստատ արժի նայել: Թե կուզես, 4 սաունդտրեկ ունեմ` թավջութակի հրաշք ստեղծագործություններ են  :Wink:

----------


## Enipra

Արմին ջան, կարող ես էլ խաբար չտալ, հեսա ես էստեղ անձամբ կխոստովանեմ:  :Tongue: 
Դուրս չեկավ էս ֆիլմը, ժողովուրդ: Ծեծել չկա:  ::}: 

Ակումբի ֆիլմային թեմաներում էս կինոյի մասին բոլոր կարծիքները կարդալուց հետո մտահոգվեցի նույնիսկ. կա՛մ ես էն գլխից էլ բան չեմ հասկանում կինոներից, կա՛մ ահավոր սառել եմ էս սառը Եվրոպայում, բայց որ առանձնապես չազդվեցի ու նույնիսկ որոշ պահեր ինձ հիստերիկ ու ծիծաղելի թվացին, փաստ ա:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Երեկ մինչև Երեքն անց նստել ու մի ֆիլմ եմ նայել թմրամոլների մասին: Շատ հետաքրքիր ֆիլմա ու եթե ինձ լսեք` կնայեք: Դե քանի որ չեք լսի, մի էլ նայեք  Ֆիլմը խորհուրդ է տվել ակումբի Rayader-ը ում խորհուրդ տված ֆիլմերից արդեն երկրորդն եմ նայում` Once -ից հետո ու շատ հավանում եմ:  Լավ, ոչինչ չեմ ուզում պատմել, գուցե ինչ-որ մեկդ ցանկացնա դիտել: Ֆիլմի վերնագիրն է ` Requiem For A Dream: Ֆիլմը դիտելը խիստ կապվածա ակումբում քննարկվող ` Ինչպես եք վերաբերվում Թմրամոլներին թեմայի հետ: 
> 
> Rayader մերսի


Պաշտում եմ էս ֆիլմը  :Love:  Մի ժամանակ կար, երբ ամիսը մի անգամ պարտադիրը ֆիլմը նայում էի, արդեն սկսել էի խելագարվել...  :Blush: 

Սաունդթրեքն էլ է լավը, լրիվ ունեմ, ցանկացողներին կարող եմ տալ  :Smile:

----------

Rhayader (16.04.2009), Հայկօ (16.04.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Օրենքներ Շամաննոցի մանուշակագույն պատերի, դառը սուրճի ու ավանդական դարձած անանասի հյութի հաստատմաբ` 3 կողմ, մեկ ձեռնպահ.

*.* Էլ չսխալվել - առաջին մի քանի դյուժինից հետո  _ճիշտ ժամանակին_ արված տրամաբանական հետևանք:
*.* չնստել գիշերը մինչև հազարը կամ մի քիչ ավելի հիմար համակարգչի առաջ - առողջության հերն անիծելուց հետո խիստ տեղին որոշում:
*.* չվախենալ` ոչ մթությունից, ոչ ցավից, ոչ մենակությունից - միևնույն է  չի օգնելու:
*.* չսկսել խոսակցությունն ու չավարտել այն - առաջին կետրի տրամաբանական հետևանք:
*.*  չմտածել ուրիշների մասին - իրենք իրենց մասին կմտածեն:
*.* չափսոսալ, չխղճալ - նախորդ կետի տրամաբանակն շարունակություն:
*.* չնվնվալ - ձեռի հետ էս էլ գրեցի  :Jpit: 
*.* սուրճ չխմել - որովհետև էս թույնից ձեռքերս սկսում են դողալ:
*.* չանհանգստանալ - ամեն ինչ լավ է  լինելու:

Ու թե ինչ եմ անելու էս բոլորի փոխարեն, դեռ չեմ որոշել: Թողնենք դա Շամաննոցի արևոտ անկյունում մենակ նստելու հաջորդ շանսին:

----------

*e}|{uka* (15.04.2009), Chilly (15.04.2009), Chuk (15.04.2009), comet (21.04.2009), Safaryan (16.04.2009), Tig (15.04.2009), Երկնային (14.04.2009), Երվանդ (15.04.2009), Փոքրիկ (14.04.2009)

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

Էս ի՜նչ ես գրել:  :Blush: 
Ամեն ինչ պարզ, հստակ, տեղը տեղին, ո՛չ հարցերի տեղիք է տալիս, ո՛չ երկիմաստության:
Սատանեն ասում է, վերցրու և օգտագործի ակումբի կանոնադրության փոխարեն:

----------


## Dayana

Աշխարհում շատ քիչ են բառերը կարևորագույնն արտահայտելու համար: Ու դժվարա էդ ամեն գրել անձեռոցիկի ծռմռատվող սպիտակ մակերևույթին: Ճիշտ էր մարմինը կոտրատող ակնոցներով մարդը` առնետ խանդը կրծում է, բայց ոչ ինձ:  :Smile:  Ու էդ ամենից զատ` есть приятное обстоятельство, я .... չեմ ասի  :Tongue:   :Dance:

----------

*e}|{uka* (15.04.2009), Safaryan (20.04.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

> Երեկ մինչև Երեքն անց նստել ու մի ֆիլմ եմ նայել թմրամոլների մասին: Շատ հետաքրքիր ֆիլմա ու եթե ինձ լսեք` կնայեք: Դե քանի որ չեք լսի, մի էլ նայեք  Ֆիլմը խորհուրդ է տվել ակումբի Rayader-ը ում խորհուրդ տված ֆիլմերից արդեն երկրորդն եմ նայում` Once -ից հետո ու շատ հավանում եմ:  Լավ, ոչինչ չեմ ուզում պատմել, գուցե ինչ-որ մեկդ ցանկացնա դիտել: Ֆիլմի վերնագիրն է ` Requiem For A Dream: Ֆիլմը դիտելը խիստ կապվածա ակումբում քննարկվող ` Ինչպես եք վերաբերվում Թմրամոլներին թեմայի հետ: 
> 
> Rayader մերսի


Դու «Ֆանտանը» նայի))) հետո սաունդտրեկը կուզես: Ընդհանրապես, սաունդտրեկային կոմպոզիտորներից շատ եմ հարգում Կլինտ Մանսելին:

----------

Արտիստ (16.04.2009)

----------


## Dayana

ընկերության բաղադրատոմս...
Վերցնում ես մի բուռ սեր, մի քանի գդալ քնշանք, խառնում իրար, հարում մինչև համասեռ զանգված ստանաը, ավելացնում մի քիչ անտերբերություն, մի քանի գրամ խանդ, մեկ երկու գդալ  հոգատարություն, ու ընկերությունը պատրաստ է: Միայն դրականից խուսափելու համար, կարող ես ավելացնել  մի պտղունց անտարբերություն,  զգու~յշ, ասացի մի պտղունց, ոչ թե մի բաժակ, այն էլ անտարբերություն, ոչ թե ատելություն, նորից խառնել ես տարաները ...

----------

Artgeo (16.04.2009), comet (21.04.2009), Tig (17.04.2009), Եկվոր (21.04.2009), Երկնային (17.04.2009), Լավ ոստիկան (16.04.2009), Փոքրիկ (17.04.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Rayader-ի խորհրդով սկսեցի փնտրել The Fountain ֆիլմը ու շատ զարմանալիորեն գտա իմ դիսկադարանից  :Jpit:  Պարզվում է նայել էի, բայց լրիվ ուրիշ պայմաններում ու երևի քիչ բան էի հասկացել, չնայած դեռ շատ մութ մասեր մնացին: Մի խոսքով ֆիլմը "Ռակով" հիվանդ աղջկա ու նրա բժիշկ ամուսնու և նրանց "կյանքի ծառը" փնտրելու մասին էր: Սիմվոլիկան մի քիչ շատ էր, դրա համար էլ երևի ինքս քիչ բան հասկացա:  Ողջ ֆիլմի ընթացքում ամուսինը տառապում է, կոտորում իրեն ու իհարկե ֆիլմի ավարտը ցույց է տալիս, որ ոչ ապարդյուն, սակայն կնոջ հոգեվիճակը մի տեսակ շատ թաքնված է: Խիստ հանգիստ, մեռնողը տենց չի լինում: Համ էլ օպուխլով հիվանդների մոտ անտանելի սրտխառնոցներ  են լինում, իսկ էս կինը չուներ: Շատ լավն էր ֆիլմը, ու միևնույն ժամանակ մի տեսակ անբնական մասը շատ էր: Մի խոսքով խորհուրդ կտամ նայել, ինքներդ եզրահանգումներ կատարելու համար: Ռայադեր, մի անգամ էլ շնորհակալություն: Սպասում եմ հաջորդ ֆիլմի խորհրդիդ  :Wink:

----------


## Dayana

Էսօր լավագույն ընկերներիցս մեկը պատմում էր իր երազը: Լավն էր, բայց բարկացա, ազնիվ խոսք: Ինչի ուրիշի երազում և ոչ թե իմ, հը՞ կարող եք ինձ բացատրել  :Sad:  Վերջ, էսօր գլխիս անտենա եմ կպցնելու, որ էդ  երազի ալիքը բռնացնեմ  :Jpit:

----------

Ուլուանա (21.04.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Ներքին հավասարակշռւթյան էս վիճակի մասին երազել եմ վերջին մի քանի ամիսը: Սիրտս բերնեբերան լցվելա սիրով ու հանգստությամբ: Մոտս նենց տպավորությունա, որ Աստված հենց նոր իմ գործած ու չգործած բոլոր մեղքերը ներելա ու ես չգիտեմ ինչի ուզում եմ ներեմ բոլորին, ովքեր երբևէ ինչ-որ մեղք են գործել: Բոլոր կողոպտիչներին, մարդասպաններին ու ծայրահեղ անհանդուրժելի սրիկաներին կարող եմ ներել: Էլի էն աննորմալ վիճակներիցա, որ ուզում եմ գոռամ` աաա, մարդիկ, ես երջանիկ եմ, բայց բավականա ինչ-որ մեկը հարցնի` ինչու? ու  ես կկախվեմ  :Jpit:  Առանց պատճառ, հենց էնպես, ուղղակի, չգիտեմ  :Smile:  ուղղակի երջանիկ եմ ու վերջ: Վերջին անգամ չեմ էլ հիշում, թե որերորդ դասարանում եմ ադիալով փաթաթվել ու բազմոցին կուչ եկած ինչ-որ ֆիլմ նյաել (արցունքների առկայությունը պարտադիր է  :Smile:  ) Գիտեմ, որ Արտակը մի անգամ արդեն գրելա կյանքի բալանսավորման մասին, բայց ես էլ ասեմ, էս աշխարհում ամեն ինչ բալանսավորվածա, բոլոր գույները, մարդկային հարաբերությունները, զգացմունքները, հոգեվիճակները, ամեն, ամեն ինչ, ու էդ լավա, արտակարգ լավ: Կարիք չկա կյանքը պլանավորել տաս տարի առաջ, որովհետև երբեք չգիտես, թե վաղն ինչ կլինի, իսկ քանի դեռ էսօրը կա, ապրենք, ու ապրել, չի նշանակում կյանքի ենթադրյալ հաճույքները վայելենք, այլ ուղղակի փորձենք երջանիկ լինել  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Եթե շատ նյարդայնանաք, կարող եք ինձ անտեսվածների ցանկում ավելացնել, բայց եթե կարդացիք, խաղաղություն ու հոգեկան հավասարակշռություն ձեզ  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (18.04.2009), Ariadna (18.04.2009), Chilly (18.04.2009), Chuk (18.04.2009), comet (21.04.2009), murmushka (18.04.2009), Tig (18.04.2009), Բարձրահասակ (18.04.2009), Եկվոր (21.04.2009), Երկնային (18.04.2009), Փոքրիկ (18.04.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Հիմա մի տեսակ իրարից խուսափում ենք, բայց էդ ժամակավոր բանա: Միշտ լինում են դեպքեր, որ ուղղակի չենք շփվում, կարող ենք միայն թեթևակի բարևել կամ նույնիսկ չբարևել, լինել հեռու, չտեսնվել օրերով կամ տեսնվել խիստ հազվադեպ, բայց կապը, էն գերբնական կապը միշտ կա: Էդ իսկական սերնա: Մենակ քո հետ կարող եմ էդքան անկեղծ լինել, բաց ու ասել ամեն ինչ` ինչ զգում եմ, մենակ դու կարող ես տալ կյանքի կարևորության խորհուրդներ, մենակ քո հետ կարող եմ անվերջ վիճել, մենակ դու ինձ կարող ես մեծավարի խրատներ տալ, մենակ քո աշխրհի ամենասիրուն աչքերը կարող են ինձ տենց նայել, մենակ դու կարող ես անունս տենց սիրուն փոքրացնել… Չգիտեմ կյանքն ինչեր ա մեր համար պատրաստել ու գուցե լինի ժամանակ, որ տարիներով չհանդիպենք, չխոսենք, նույնիսկ հեռազանգելը “ճոխություն” համարվի, բայց մի օր, թեկուզ տաս տարի չհանդիպելուց հետո, մի օր, կհանդիպենք իրար, կնստենք մի տաքուկ սրճարանում, դու սուրճ կվերցնես, իսկ ես կանաչ թեյ ու կզրուցենք, նենց, ոնց մենակ ես ու դու ենք զրուցում, ու դու կվառես սիգարետն ու ծուխը մի կողմ կփչես ու երկրորդ գլանակին, ինչպես հիմա, ես կասեմ. “Քիչ ծխի էլի, պապ…”   :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (18.04.2009), Ariadna (21.04.2009), Chilly (20.04.2009), Chuk (19.04.2009), cold skin (20.04.2009), comet (21.04.2009), murmushka (18.04.2009), Nadine (20.04.2009), Tig (20.04.2009), Արտիստ (18.04.2009), Բարձրահասակ (19.04.2009), Եկվոր (21.04.2009), Երկնային (18.04.2009), Մարկիզ (19.04.2009), Ուլուանա (20.04.2009), Փոքրիկ (18.04.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Էսօր նամակ եմ ստացել հետևյալ տեքստով`
Dear Jobseeker,

One of our Affiliates, would like to find out if you would like to apply to live and work in the USA. Please click on the links below to apply today.

Kind Regards,
TipTopJob Team

Գիտեմ որ հեքիաթիա նման, որ Ամերիկայում գործ գտնելու համար նորմալ հետաքրքրվելա պետք, լիքը ինտերվյուներ բան ման, իսկ էս ծիպ-տոպում դեռևս ուսանող ժամանակ էի գրանցվել: Մի խոսքով համ գիտեմ որ հոքիաթա, համ էլ Սատանեն ասումա րեզյումե ուղարկի  :Jpit:  Բայց ախր եթե ստացվի՞, ոնց կարող եմ թողնել ամեն ինչ ու գնալ, իսկ ստացվելու դեպքում հետ կանգնելն էլ մի բան չի: Չգիտեմ, ի՞նչ անեմ  :Dntknw:  Չեմ ուղարկի, թող գրողիծոցը գնան իրանց Ամերիկայով, իրանց Սիլիկոնե կրծք...էէէ ինչ եմ ասում, Սիլիկոնային Հովտով ու ամեն ինչով, ես ստեղից գնացողը չեմ: Էդ էր պակաս, ինձ սեփական երկրից "աբիժնիկ" անվանեն  :Beee:  կամ էլ գնամ էնտեղ ու ամեն հեռախոսազանգի հետ ասեմ, որ "Հայաստան ասելիս, շրթունքս ճաքում է": 

Թե ասա ինչի տենց ոգևորվեցիր, անլուրջ նամակ էր էլի  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (21.04.2009), comet (21.04.2009), Dorian (21.04.2009), Nadine (20.04.2009), Tig (21.04.2009), Եկվոր (21.04.2009), Փոքրիկ (20.04.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Տոմի Ռեվեն իմ փոխարեն էս խոսքերն ասելա ու երևի լավա ասել, որովհետև իմ խելքն էսքան չէր ձգի: Էն մի քանի շատ սիրելիներին, ովքեր երեկ իմ պատճառով անախորժություն ունեցան՝

I know I wasn't there
When you needed me the most
I know I didn't care
And was afraid to get so close
Tonight it's getting hard to fall asleep
'Cause it's becoming clear that I broke all into pieces
And I can not reverse it
So I've got one more thing to say

I'm sorry for your pain
I'm sorry for your tears
For all the little things I didn't know
I'm sorry for the words I didn't say
But what I still do
I'm still ...

I know I let you wait
I've been away for far too long
But now I can relate
To everything that I did wrong
Stop breathing when I think I'm losing you
And there'll be no excuse so I'm on my knees
So listen please
Let me hold your hand once again

I'm sorry for your pain
I'm sorry for your tears
For all the little things I didn't know
I'm sorry for the words I didn't say
I'm sorry for the lies
I'm sorry for the fights
For not showing my love a dozen times
I'm sorry for the things that I've called mine
But what I still do
I'm still loving you

That's what I will always do

----------

Գալաթեա (22.04.2009)

----------


## comet

Թե ինչու մինչև հիմա չէի կարդում գրառումներդ :Love:  :Blush: 
Լավն էր Դայուշ, հատկապես ընկերության բաղադրատոմսը: 



> ավելացնում ես մի քիչ անտերբերություն


 Էս մասին կարելի է ուշադրություն դարձնել, հետաքրքիր էր :Smile:

----------


## Rhayader

> Սպասում եմ հաջորդ ֆիլմի խորհրդիդ


Ֆիլմը միասին կնայենք, կբացատրեմ:
Կինը մեռնում է քաղցկեղի վաղ ստադիայում:, ի միջի այլոց:

Հաջորդը՝ La cite des enfants perdus (Կորած երեխաների քաղաքը)

----------


## Dayana

> Ֆիլմը միասին կնայենք, կբացատրեմ:
> Կինը մեռնում է քաղցկեղի վաղ ստադիայում:, ի միջի այլոց:
> 
> Հաջորդը՝ La cite des enfants perdus (Կորած երեխաների քաղաքը)


Էդ քաղցկեղի մասը  հասկացել էի  :Jpit:  /էշչյո բի/, բայց էն մատանու խուճուճ պահերը էնքան էլ չէ  :Blush:

----------


## Dayana

6 միավորի տարբերությունը սկսելա նյարդայնացնել - անիմաստ ա:
Մեր հարևանի բազմաչարչար շունը բակ դուրս գալուցս ոգևորվումա - ապուշ կենդանի դուրս եկավ:
Սեղանիս դրված կենդանիները գազանանոց են հիշացնում - կյանքի գազանանոց՝ իրական գազաններով:
Կիրառական vs  ՎեՏե կռիվը կոկորդիսա կանգնաել - ինչ լավա՞, որ մասնագիտությունս փոխում եմ: 
Ծյոծյա Նաձյային չեմ ճանաչում, բայց համարն են տվել - Միմինո թե՞ անկապ չարչարանք:
Մոխրագույնը կամաց-կամաց փոխարինվեց կանաչով ու ինչքան էլ որ տարօրինակ չլինի, դառավ կարմիր - գերագնահատել էի վտանգը, իրականում 0-ից չտարբերվեց:
Բայց մեկ է, էդ վեց միավորի արբերությունը լավը չի - չեմ համակերպվում պարտության հետ, ավելի շուտ, քո հաղթանակի  :Wink:  - ուղղակի քեզ հակառակ - (c) ես  :Smile:

----------

Փոքրիկ (23.04.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Էն, որ ես կինոման եմ` փաստա: Բայց ես նաև մուլտաման եմ  :Blush:  ահավոր շատ եմ սիրում մուլտիկներ: Ուզում եմ մուլտերի հնգյակ կազմեմ ու ոչ մի կերպ չի ստացվում, ախր շատ-շատ են է: Փորձեմ մի թեթև իրար գլուխ հավաքել`
*1. Ռուսալոչկա* - էս մուլտի հետ ոչինչ չեմ փոխի, երգը, ռուսալկան` սիրու~ն, պրինցը` ոչ պակաս սիրուն  :Jpit:  ամեն ինչ սիրում եմ `էս մուլտիկի մեջ, դրա համար էլ ինքը առաջին տեղումա:
*2. Բրեմենյան երաժիշտները -* երեքն էլ սիրում եմ` մեկը մեկից շատ, համ առաջինը, համ վերադարձը համ էլ իրանք 20 տարի անց: Համարյա բոլոր երգերը անգիր գիտեմ  :Love:  
*3. Մաուգլին -* էս մուլտը մի քիչ մեծական ա, շատ խորը, շատ լավնա: Համոզված եմ, որ 80 տարեկանում էլ նայելու եմ:
*4. Գտնված երազը -*  Կարծում եմ հայերի ամենասիրելի մուլտիկներից մեկնա: Շատ բարի մուլտա:
*5. Անաստասիա -* Էս մուլտը հայտնաբերել եմ մի երեք տարի առաջ: Շատ սիրուն մուլտա: Անաստասիա Ռոմանովայի մասինա: Շատ սիրում եմ իմպերատրիցայի կերպարը ու կուզեի իրա նման ուժեղ լինեի մեկ էլ տենց սիրուն` 80-ն անց տիկինա, բայց նենց ասանկա ունի~  :Love:  մեկ էլ էս մուլտի մեջ մի երգ կա, որ Անաստասիայի շկատուլկայի երգնա, դա էլ եմ շատ սիրում` once upon in December ... մնացածը չեմ հիշում, երեկ էս մասը ականջովս ընկավ:

Մի օր կշարունակեմ, որովհետև սիրելի մուլտերս շատ-շատ են:

----------

Chuk (26.04.2009), cold skin (27.04.2009), Rhayader (28.04.2009), Երկնային (25.04.2009), Լուսաբեր (30.04.2009), Փոքրիկ (25.04.2009)

----------


## Երկնային

> 1. Ռուսալոչկա - էս մուլտի հետ ոչինչ չեմ փոխի, երգը, ռուսալկան` սիրու~ն, պրինցը` ոչ պակաս սիրուն  ամեն ինչ սիրում եմ `էս մուլտիկի մեջ, դրա համար էլ ինքը առաջին տեղումա:


_ничего я не видела.. только его.._

----------


## Երկնային

> 5. *Անաստասիա* - Էս մուլտը հայտնաբերել եմ մի երեք տարի առաջ: Շատ սիրուն մուլտա: Անաստասիա Ռոմանովայի մասինա: Շատ սիրում եմ իմպերատրիցայի կերպարը ու կուզեի իրա նման ուժեղ լինեի մեկ էլ տենց սիրուն` 80-ն անց տիկինա, բայց նենց ասանկա ունի~  մեկ էլ էս մուլտի մեջ մի երգ կա, որ Անաստասիայի շկատուլկայի երգնա, դա էլ եմ շատ սիրում` once upon in December ... մնացածը չեմ հիշում, երեկ էս մասը ականջովս ընկավ:

----------

Dayana (25.04.2009), Փոքրիկ (25.04.2009)

----------


## Dayana

> _ничего я не видела.. только его.._


ահա  :Love:  ու էդ մի անգամ, Դեկտեմբերին չէ?  :Wink: 
Շնորհակալ եմ Նյուտ, շատ   :Love:  հիմա կարող եմ երգել Անաստասիայի հետ  :Blush:

----------

Երկնային (25.04.2009)

----------


## Փոքրիկ

> Անաստասիա - Էս մուլտը հայտնաբերել եմ մի երեք տարի առաջ: Շատ սիրուն մուլտա: Անաստասիա Ռոմանովայի մասինա: Շատ սիրում եմ իմպերատրիցայի կերպարը ու կուզեի իրա նման ուժեղ լինեի մեկ էլ տենց սիրուն` 80-ն անց տիկինա, բայց նենց ասանկա ունի~ մեկ էլ էս մուլտի մեջ մի երգ կա, որ Անաստասիայի շկատուլկայի երգնա, դա էլ եմ շատ սիրում` once upon in December ...


 :Love: վաաախ, նենց եմ սիրում էս մուլտն ու մեջի երգերը  :Blush: 
 :Blush: Մերսի Արուս, ես էլ հեսա կլսեմ

----------

Երկնային (25.04.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Ճիշտ են ասում՝ վախեցեք ձեր երազանքներից, դրանք կարող են իրականանալ: Չհասցրեցի նորմալ երազել, մեկ էլ հոպ՝ ու դիմացս դրվեց: Մի անգամ ռեջեքթ արեցի, որոշեցի մնալ "հարազատ ցեխի" մեջ, հիմա երկրորդն ունեմ՝ ավելի լուրջ, ավելի իրական, բայց վախից դողում եմ: Կդիմանա՞մ: Ախր էդ քիչ ժաանակ չի, ահագին շատա: Բայց ես ինչպես միշտ ժամանակից առաջ եմ ընկնում: Էդ ուղղակի փորձա, որը կարող ա ուղղակի չստացվել ու վերջ, իսկ ես սարսափահար եմ եղել:  :Sad:  Երկու տարբերակ ունեմ՝ կամ հրաժարվում եմ ու շաունակում ապել ինչպես հիմա, կամ ընդունում եմ ու պայքարում դրա համար, մի քիչ ինձ նեղություն եմ տալիս ու ցտեսություն անգույն կյանք, բարի գալուստ երազանքների աշխարհ, կարոտախտից "սատկող" հիվանդով: Նույնն եմ զգում ինչ առաջին անգամ զանգելիս, նույն հեռավորության զգացողությունը, ախր մի քանի կիլոմետր ա արբերությունը ՝ 2 կամ 3, ոչ ավելի: 
Մեկը չկա ասի, ինչ ես պանիկայի մեջ ընկել, նույնիսկ 10-ից մեկ շանս չունես, արդեն պանիկայի մեջ ես ընկել  :Jpit:  
Հ.Գ. Կարոտել եմ...

----------

Chilly (27.04.2009), Chuk (27.04.2009), Երկնային (27.04.2009), Փոքրիկ (27.04.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Այսօր զգում էի, որ ինչ-որ բան պակաս էր, բայց խիստ գրաֆիկը թույլ չէր տալիս սթափ մտածել ու փրձել հասկանալ `թե ինչ: Հենց նոր, երբ վերջապես կարողացա միացնել համակարգիչս , հասկացա, թե ինչն էր պակաս: Ու էդ ախր էնքան ակնառու էր: Հոգնածությունս թույլ չի տալիս մի կարգին անհանգստանալ, բայց... կարոտեցի...  :Smile:  
Ինչ-որ բան հաստատ պակաս է, խիստ պակաս` ինձ համար  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (28.04.2009), murmushka (28.04.2009), Փոքրիկ (28.04.2009)

----------


## Dayana

*Դեպք մեկ* /կամ առաջին օր/ - անհանգստանալու կարիք չկա:
*Դեպք երկու* - պետք է ուշադիր լինել, միտում կա օրինաչափություն դառնալու:
*Դեպք երեք* - օրինաչափություն:

Հ.Գ. Մնաց 4 միավոր  :Tongue:  բայց ի՞նչ կռիսն եմ ես՝ հակառակվելու մասնագետ  :LOL:   :Blush:

----------

Փոքրիկ (29.04.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Հավատ.
Ի՞նչ բան է առհասարակ հավատն ու ո՞նց է ինքը ձևավորվում: Կան դեպքեր, որ էսպես ասած տեղումդ նստած ես մեկ էլ հոպ ու սկսում ես հավատալ ինչ-որ բանի, ինչ-որ երևույթի, կամ չգիտեմ ինչի, ու դրա հետ մեկտեղ կան դեպքեր, եր ուղղակի չես հավատում: Ինչքան էլ հանճարող համոզողներ լինեն մեկ է, չես հավատում ու վերջ: Երբեմն կարք է լինում ինքդ քեզ համոզելու, նույն բանը մի քանի անգամ կրկնելու համար, որ հավատաս, բայց կարծում եմ հենց էնպես չի, որ առաջացել է ՝ Լավ է մեկ անգամ տեսնել, քան հարյուր անգամ լսել արտահայտությունը ու ինքը ժամանակի ընթացքում ձևափոխվել, արտապատկերվել է տարբեր հարթյուններում…
Կան երևույթներ, որոնց ես հավատում եմ աչքերս փակ, կան էնպիսիք, որ ինձ համոզել են դրանում, կան երրորդները, որ ես ինքս եմ ինձ համոզել դրանում ու կան էնպիսի իրավիճակներ, երևույթներ, որ թեկուզ մի մեխով երկու ոտս մեխեն, մեկ է՝ չեմ հավատում: Ու առհասարակ, լավ է չհավատալ, քան թե հավատալ ու մի օր պարզել, որ դա սուտ էր: 

Մոտս լրիվ նույն վիճակնա, ինչ մի 18-20  տարի առաջ, երբ իմացա, որ ձմեռ պապիկ գոյություն չունի ու ծնողներիս խնդրանքով՝ ձմեռ պապիկի շորերով, մեզ նվերներ էր բերել Արայիկը : Հենց նոր լրջորեն գիտակցեցի, որ ձմեռ պապիկ չկա… ու... չէր էլ կարող լինել...

----------

Chuk (30.04.2009), Tig (01.05.2009), Լուսաբեր (30.04.2009), Փոքրիկ (01.05.2009)

----------


## dvgray

Հավատը դա նվիրվածություն է, հավատը դա …
մեկը հավատում է օբեկտին, մյուսը սուբեկտին, էն մեկն էլ գործողությանը, որը պետք է կատարվի…
հավատում եմ որ աշխարհը արդար է: հավատում եմ որ լավին միշտ լավն է հասնում:
…
Հ,Գ.  Դայանա, կներես, որ առանց թույլատրության քո անկյուն "խցկվեցի"  :Smile:

----------

Dayana (01.05.2009), Tig (01.05.2009)

----------


## Dayana

> Հավատը դա նվիրվածություն է, հավատը դա …
> մեկը հավատում է օբեկտին, մյուսը սուբեկտին, էն մեկն էլ գործողությանը, որը պետք է կատարվի…
> հավատում եմ որ աշխարհը արդար է: հավատում եմ որ լավին միշտ լավն է հասնում:
> …
> Հ,Գ.  Դայանա, կներես, որ առանց թույլատրության քո անկյուն "խցկվեցի"


Գուցե, ուղղակի իմ "հավատացած" լավը պարզվեց որ լավը չի  :Xeloq:  կամ սխալ հավատ էր կամ լավին լավը չի հասնում, ինչևէ, դեռ "հավատում եմ"...  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Շնորհակալ եմ, որ "ներխուժել" ես իմ թեմա  :Love:  էլ ով, եթե ոչ դու  :Blush:

----------


## Dayana

Ծիծաղս գալիս է:  :Sad: 
Հանճարների տեսությունս դեռ շարունակում եմ ու զարմանում դահիճի՝ ինձ մի կախեք աղերսանքի վրա…
Զարմանում եմ սրիկային սրիկայության համար սիրելուս վրա…
Ատել չկարողանալուս վրա…չնայած…ընկերներիցս մեկն ասում է, որ դա իմ "ուժն" է… /տեսնես քանի դեցիբել է էդ անպետք ուժը/ուժգնությունը /
Ծայրահեղ զարմանում եմ սեփական ապուշությունն ուրիշի գլխին բարդող, ուրիշի երջանկությունից սեփական դժբախտությանը բացատրություն պահանջողների վրա…
Էժան դերերի համար իրար գլուխ ջարդողների վրա…
Սեփական փոքրությունը մեծ-մեծ անվանումների տակ ծածկողների վրա… ու առհասարկ, դեռ զարմանում եմ  :Smile:

----------

Փոքրիկ (03.05.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Գրեթե ամեն օր նույն հարցն են տալիս ու ամեն օր նույն պատասխանն եմ տալիս: Նենց եմ հոգնել էդ հարցից ու էդ պատասխանից: Ես ոչինչ չգիտեմ, չգիտեմ ինչ է լինելու, ես գուշակ չեմ, ինքս ոչինչ չեմ արել, ոչինչ չեմ փոխել ու չեմ էլ կարող: Անկախ նրանից, թե ես ինչ եմ "մտածում", երկրագունդը միշտ նույն ուղով է պտտվում ու նույն արագությամբ: Ես չգիտեմ, թե մի տաս օրից ինչ է լինելու, գուցե ոչինչ էլ չի լինելու, ես... նորից նույն հարցի առաջ եմ կանգնել, ինչ` անցյալ տարի ...  :Smile:

----------

Փոքրիկ (03.05.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Ժամանակ առ ժամանակ կարդում եմ ստցածս վարկանիշներն ու այն գրառումները, որոնց համար ինչ-որ մարդիկ վարկանիշ են տվել: Երբ վարկանիշ եմ ստանում, չեմ մտածում` վայ, էլի վարկանիշ, հեսա կանաչ կուբիկներս  կավելանան, այլ անմիջապես մտնում եմ կարդալու, թե ինչ է գրված տեքստում, որովհետև կան վարկանիշներ, որոնց տեքստը միլիոն միավոր ու կանաչ կուբիկ արժի: 
Վարկանիշների տեքստը, ինչպես ասեցի, կարող է լինել շատ թանկ, բայց կան վարկանիշներ, որ կանաչ կուբիկ կարող են առաջացնել ակումբում, ու մի մեծ, կարմիր "ակոս"` էնտեղ, ներսումդ: Քիչ առաջ կարդում էի վարկանիշային տեքստերս ու նկատեցի, որ երեք գրառում, որ ուղղված են եղել կոնկրետ մարդու, ստացել են վարկանիշ այդ մարդուց` "անտեղյակության խորանարդ" տեքստով  :Jpit:  Մի վարկանիշ ունեի, որ հիմա ջնջված է, դրա համար անտանելի ափսոսում եմ: 

Հ.Գ. Ետ տվեք իմ ամենաթանկ վարկանիշը  :Cry:

----------


## Dayana

Իրականության կրկնողություն երազի տեսքով... մի քանի դեկորատիվ նյուանսներ... 
Աշխարհս տապալող 1,8 սմ տրամագծով "հրեշ"...
Ակնոցներովը էլի կոկորդն է "պատռում" ՝ Я не подарок, твою м*ть :Smile:  
իսկ բարձր հասարակությունը իր "կանոններն է թելադրում" - մի քիչ դանդաղ խնդրում եմ, ես գրի եմ առնում ... 
7 միավոր...   :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Կյանքի պլանավարում միայն առաջիկա 12օրվա համար,  դրանից հետո... սցենարներ կա՞ն - լավագույններին կտրվեն դրամական պարգևներ  :Jpit: 
Կյանքի կարևորության մարդիկ - դեռ կան: Քո երիկամի ցավը՝ իմ երկամի ցավն է: Լավ եղի, խնդրում եմ: Էդ ինձ օդի պես պետք ա:
Առաջին շոշափելի արդյունք, ինչպես առաջին խոսք, ինչպես առաջին քայլ, ինչպես ամեն ինչի առաջինը՝ չափազանց հետաքրքիր ու ռիսկային: Փրփրագմփիկ վ ստուձիու  :Smile: 
Հ.Գ.  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

srtik -ի բլոգում կարդացի ծով գնալու մասին ու էլի հիշեցի, որ ես երբեք ծով չեմ տեսել, ավելի շուտ օվկիանոս: Հիշեցի Knocking on Heaven’s Door ֆիլմն ու էդ ֆիմի երկու մահամերձ հիվանդ խելառներին, որ ուզում էին օվկիանոս տեսնել:  Ես էլ եմ ուզում  Քանի դեռ չեմ տեսել, ստիպված եմ նկարներին նայել, հրաշքա չէ?

Ուզում ես ոտաբաց էս ավազների մեջ “տռճիկ” տալ…

Բլոգումս օվկիանոսի նկար տեղադրելիս հիշեցի Սարոյանին, իսկ էս մեկին նայելիս հիշում եմ "Հեքիաթ Սալթան թագավորի մասին" մյուզիքլը: Ծով եմ ուզում  :Sad:

----------

Բարձրահասակ (10.05.2009), Երկնային (10.05.2009), Փոքրիկ (10.05.2009)

----------


## Երկնային

> srtik -ի բլոգում կարդացի ծով գնալու մասին ու էլի հիշեցի, որ ես երբեք ծով չեմ տեսել, ավելի շուտ օվկիանոս: Հիշեցի Knocking on Heaven’s Door ֆիլմն ու էդ ֆիմի երկու մահամերձ հիվանդ խելառներին, որ ուզում էին օվկիանոս տեսնել:  Ես էլ եմ ուզում  Քանի դեռ չեմ տեսել, ստիպված եմ նկարներին նայել, հրաշքա չէ?


_Դայ, ինչ հետաքրիր ա… գիշերը մեկի հետ զրուցում էի ու դա էի ասում  որ երազում եմ գիշերով ծով/օվկիանոսում հայտնվել ու ափին ուղղակի ավազի վրա բոբիկ քայլել  

հետո երազ տեսա…_

----------


## Dayana

> _Դայ, ինչ հետաքրիր ա… գիշերը մեկի հետ զրուցում էի ու դա էի ասում  որ երազում եմ գիշերով ծով/օվկիանոսում հայտնվել ու ափին ուղղակի ավազի վրա բոբիկ քայլել  
> 
> հետո երազ տեսա…_


Չէ, գիշերով ես կվախենամ  :Sad: 


տես ինչ սարսափելի է ծովը գիշերով... 

Հ.Գ. Բայց քո երազից կարելի է փորձել  :Jpit:

----------


## Katka

> Չէ, գիշերով ես կվախենամ 
> 
> 
> տես ինչ սարսափելի է ծովը գիշերով... 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Բայց քո երազից կարելի է փորձել


Սարսափե՞լի: Սարսափելի գեղցկություն ու հանգստություն: Միայն թե մենակ չպետք է գնալ այնտեղ: Գնալ միմիայն նրա հետ:

----------


## Երկնային

> Չէ, գիշերով ես կվախենամ 
> 
> տես ինչ սարսափելի է ծովը գիշերով... 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Բայց քո երազից կարելի է փորձել


_եթե մենակ չլինես, հեչ էլ վախենալու չի_

----------


## Dayana

> Սարսափե՞լի: Սարսափելի գեղցկություն ու հանգստություն: Միայն թե մենակ չպետք է գնալ այնտեղ: Գնալ միմիայն նրա հետ:





> _եթե մենակ չլինես, հեչ էլ վախենալու չի_


Ինձ համոզեցիք, մնում է իրան համոզեք  :LOL:   :LOL:  բայց մեկ է, սարսափելի է գիշերային ծովը  :Blush:  ես նկարից այս կողմ վախենում եմ, թվումէ թե այ հիմա ալիքները էկրանից ներս են գալու ու ինձ խեղդեն: Նախորդ կյանքում երևի նավաբեկումից եմ մահացել  :Think:

----------


## Artgeo

Գիշերը ծովը շատ սիրուն ա...

----------

Երկնային (10.05.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Դե լավ, դե որ բոլորդ ծովասեր եք, տեսեք ինչ հրաշքա `

Էս տեսարանից վախից "լեղիս ջուր է կտրում", բայց միևնույն է ` հրաշք է  :Smile:  

Հ.Գ. Էս մայակներում ինչ-ոչ մարդիկ են ապրում: Այ թե հաճույք կարելի է ստանալ էստեղ ապրելուց, բայց... առանց ինտերնետ ?  :Xeloq:

----------


## Katka

> Ինձ համոզեցիք, մնում է իրան համոզեք   բայց մեկ է, սարսափելի է գիշերային ծովը  ես նկարից այս կողմ վախենում եմ, թվումէ թե այ հիմա ալիքները էկրանից ներս են գալու ու ինձ խեղդեն: Նախորդ կյանքում երևի նավաբեկումից եմ մահացել


Ասա տեսնենք ու՞մ պիտի համոզենք :LOL:  Երկնային ջան, համոզելուց ո՞նց ես:

----------


## Երկնային

_Դայ, մատդ ում վրա դնես, համոզող եմ_

----------


## Եկվոր

> _Դայ, մատդ ում վրա դնես, համոզող եմ_


Համոզելու կարիք չկա, ես համաձայն եմ :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Chilly (11.05.2009), Երկնային (11.05.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Հլը բոլոր օֆտոպները վերցրեք ու մարշ Զրուցարան  :Tongue: 

Անգլերենում մի հատ պուպուշ արտահայտություն կա ՝ bad habites. Անգլերեն վատ գիտեմ ու ճիշտ հայերեն թարգմանությւոնը չգիտեմ, բայց մոտավորապես ՝ վատ սովորություն: Դրանցից է օրինակ "եղունգ կրծելը": Մարդը միշտ գիտակցում է, որ դա վնաս է, սակայն առանց դրա չի ակրողանում՝ ախր դա նյարդերն է հանգստացնում: Մի օր հաստատ պետք է հրաժարվել էդ վատ սովորությունից: Մենք ամեն օր գիտակցում ենք, որ վատ սովորությունները մեր կյանքը "փչացնում են", սակայն մենք արդեն դրանց "գերին" ենք: Հրաժարվելու միակ եղանակը ինքդ քեզ ստիպելով է, այսպես ասած կամքի ուժով: Ամեն անգամ, երբ "եղունգ կրծելու" ցանկություն ես ունենում, ինքդ քեզ համոզում ես, որ դա սխալա ու չես անում: Առաջին մի քանի օրը խիստ դժվար է լինում, հետո կամաց-կամաց սովորում ես  :Smile:  Այ թե հաճույք ես ստանում լրիվ ձերբազատված լինելուց հետո  :Smile:

----------

Artgeo (11.05.2009), Եկվոր (12.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> տես ինչ սարսափելի է ծովը գիշերով...


Ներողություն, Դայանա՛ ջան, որ քիթս խոթում եմ քո օրագիր :Pardon: 

Ուղղակի ուզում եմ ասել, որ ծովը միշտ չէ, որ գիշերով սարսափելի է: Ես բախտ ունեցել եմ գիշերով նստել ծովի ափին: Դա մի անասելի հաճույք է ու հաճելի տեսարան, երբ ցերեկվա կիզիչ արևից շիկացած ազավը դեռ չի հասցրել սառչել, իսկ ծովից արդեն սկսել է փչել պաղ ու դուրեկան քամի: Ոչ մի ձայն չկա. միայն ծովի ահազդու ու ազդեցիկ խշշոցն է: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ եթե երկինքն էլ պարզ ու աստղալից է լինում, տեսարանը ուղղակի չքնաղ է դառնում: Նայում ես դիմացդ, շուրջբոլորդ միայն աստղե՜ր ու աստղե՜ր են. վերև, ներքև, հորիզոնին, ամենու՜ր.... ներքուստ անսահմանության մի անբացատրելի զգացողություն ես ունենում:
Մի խոսքով երևի շուտով դու ինքդ դրանում կհամոզվես :Wink: 

Հ.Գ. Հուսով եմ սա օֆֆտոպ չէր :Blush:

----------

murmushka (11.05.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Նորից ինչ-որ գրողի տարած նամակ եմ ստացել` լրացրեք ձեր տվյալները կանաչ քրտին մասնակցելու համար, այսինչ ընկերությունն աշխատանք ունի ձեզ համար: Տպավորություն է, թե ինչ-որ մեկը չար կատակ է անում, ու եթե էդ հիմար սայթն էդքան լուրջ չլիներ, կմտածեի, թե սպամ է: Դե եկ մարդ աստծո, բախտ հորջրոջվածի... չէ, էս ուրիշ օպերայից էր: Չբռնեմ ու գնամ, հը՞  :Think:  Վախենամ, որ նախորդ թեսթն էլ դրական արդյունք ունենա  :Sad: 
Հ.Գ. Աչքիս հողն էլ ինձ չի դիմանում, քշումա  :Sad:

----------


## dvgray

> Ուղղակի ուզում եմ ասել, որ ծովը միշտ չէ, որ գիշերով սարսափելի է: Ես բախտ ունեցել եմ գիշերով նստել ծովի ափին: Դա մի անասելի հաճույք է ու հաճելի տեսարան, երբ ցերեկվա կիզիչ արևից շիկացած ազավը դեռ չի հասցրել սառչել, իսկ ծովից արդեն սկսել է փչել պաղ ու դուրեկան քամի: Ոչ մի ձայն չկա. միայն ծովի ահազդու ու ազդեցիկ խշշոցն է: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ եթե երկինքն էլ պարզ ու աստղալից է լինում, տեսարանը ուղղակի չքնաղ է դառնում: Նայում ես դիմացդ, շուրջբոլորդ միայն աստղե՜ր ու աստղե՜ր են. վերև, ներքև, հորիզոնին, ամենու՜ր.... ներքուստ անսահմանության մի անբացատրելի զգացողություն ես ունենում:
> Մի խոսքով երևի շուտով դու ինքդ դրանում կհամոզվես
> 
> Հ.Գ. Հուսով եմ սա օֆֆտոպ չէր


գեղեցիկ ես նկարագրել:
իսկ ես շատ էմ սիրում լողանալ ծովում գիշերվա վերջում , համարյա թե առավոտվա կողմ: մի ուրիշ հրաշք է դա, երբ ծովը ընդանրապես չի շարժվում:

----------


## dvgray

> Նորից ինչ-որ գրողի տարած նամակ եմ ստացել` լրացրեք ձեր տվյալները կանաչ քրտին մասնակցելու համար, այսինչ ընկերությունն աշխատանք ունի ձեզ համար: Տպավորություն է, թե ինչ-որ մեկը չար կատակ է անում, ու եթե էդ հիմար սայթն էդքան լուրջ չլիներ, կմտածեի, թե սպամ է: Դե եկ մարդ աստծո, բախտ հորջրոջվածի... չէ, էս ուրիշ օպերայից էր: Չբռնեմ ու գնամ, հը՞  Վախենամ, որ նախորդ թեսթն էլ դրական արդյունք ունենա 
> Հ.Գ. Աչքիս հողն էլ ինձ չի դիմանում, քշումա


Կանաչ քարտերի շահման հետ գործ չունես  :Smile: :  Դրանից հետո գնալու ճամփաներտ բռնում փակում են  :Sad: 
Հ.Գ, խորհուրդ  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Հ.Գ, *խորհուրդ*


Էս բառը մոտս տաք հիշողություններ են առաջացնում: Թվում է թե անելանելի իրավիճակների միակ փրկությունը խորհուրդն է, բայց արի ու տես, որ դրա հիմնական միսսիան տվյալ մարդուն՝ էս դեպքում ինձ, կատարելապես ազատ ընտրության հնարավորություն տալու մեջ է:  :Smile:  

--------
Ծուխն անկուշտ կուլ տալով նյարդային շարժումներ անելով քայլում ես փողոցում: Ինչ-որ տեղ՝ ենթագիտակցությանդ մեջ մեխվել եմ ու դուրս չեմ գալիս, բայց նայում ես ուղիղ երեսիս ու չես ճանաչում: Ուզում էի կանչել, բայց ինչի՞ համար: 16 թե՞ 17 տարի է, ինչ քեզ գիտեմ, չեմ էլ հիշում ու եթե հարցնեն, ինչով ես տարբերվում ամբողջ աշխարհից, չեմ կարողանա ասել: Բայց կա մի բան, որով դու գերզանցել ես բոլորին:  :Smile:  Երանի քո պես լինեի:
--------
Նոր "բացահայտում" եմ արել: Միշտ հետաքրքրում էր ինձ, ինչու՞ տղաները օրորոցային չեն երգում: Կյանքումս լսած ամենադեմք օրորոցայինն էսօր էր: Երբ աչքերդ փակվում ու գիտակցությունդ անջատվում է, իսկ ականջիդ տակ մի քանի "տոննա" սիրով ճռթճռթացող ձայնը օրորոցային է երգում, արցունքներդ պահելու համար ձևացնում ես, թե քնած ես: Շատ սիրելիս խաղը չեն նկատում ու ծածկում են, որ չմրսես: Չէ, ամեն դեպքում դա աղջիկներինն է:
-------
Գլխարկը հակառկ դնող փոքրիկ երաժիշտ ը երգում ՝ Եթե անձրև է ու անձրևանոց չունես, եթե նույնիսկ ավազակները ճանապարհիդ կանգնած են՝ մի հանձնվիր * 3, ինչ էլ որ լինի, մի լացիր ու մի ստրկացիր, շպտա *3  :Smile:   ամեն ինչ լավ է լինելու...

----------


## Dayana

Հենց նոր ծավածված խոսակցություն  :Jpit:  Չեմ կարող չտեղադրել էստեղ, էսպիսի խոսակցություններ միլիոնից մեկ են լինում  :Jpit: 

Մի շատ պուպուշ էակ  :Love:  

*Ինքը:* 
միսիկ, բայեվ 
*Dayana* (16:13:26 14/05/2009)
ջանա
*Dayana* (16:13:29 14/05/2009)
բարև  :Smile: 

էստեղ անհետաքրքիր ոնց ես ,ոնց չես ու մերսելու մի քանի թեթև փորձեր  :Jpit:  մեկ էլ գմփ ու...

*Ինքը:* 
լսի
*Ինքը:* 
լսում ե՞ս
*Dayana* 
իհարկե
*Ինքը:* 
դու խելացի ես չէ՞ 
*Dayana* 
վայ
*Dayana* 
բա դա հարց է՞ր
*Dayana* 
ես մոզգ եմ
*Dayana* 
 :LOL: 
*Ինքը:* 
գիտեմ  :Smile:  ուզում էի տեսնեի գիտես թե չէ


ա դե սիրում եմ էլի լավ մարդկանց  :Jpit:  ուղղում՝ լավ մարդ եմ համարում բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր ինձ "պուպուշ" են համարում  :Jpit:

----------

Chilly (14.05.2009), Tig (14.05.2009), Երկնային (14.05.2009), Փոքրիկ (17.05.2009)

----------


## Tig

> .............
> 
> ա դե սիրում եմ էլի լավ մարդկանց  ուղղում՝ լավ մարդ եմ համարում բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր ինձ "պուպուշ" են համարում


Արմին ջան դու շատ Պուպուշն ես :Smile: 
Էս նրա համար չեմ ասում, ոչ ինձ լավ մարդ համարես :Cool:  Մեկա գիտեմ, որ համարում ես :LOL:  Դու իսկակաից պուպուշն ես :Wink: 

հ.գ. Էս էլ քո խաթեր, որ չասես թե ամաչում եմ օֆֆտոփեմ քո բաժնում :Tongue:

----------


## Dayana

Թթված ու խիստ հոգնած դեմքով դիպլոմս եմ պատմում ղեկավարիս մեկ էլ զանգ.
-Ճուտի~կ, քեզ կարոտել եմ...
Ես չափազանց երջանիկ մարդ եմ, որովհետև ունեմ էնպիսի հարազատներ, որոնք տարիներով չտեսնելու, նույնիսկ չխոսելու դեպքում քոնն են ու զգում են քեզ բոլոր բջիջներով: Փոխադարձաբար մի քանի անգամ որպիսությամբ հետաքրքրվեցինք, մի քիչ քայլեցինք ու երբ խնդրեցի իրա ճուտիկին գրկել, նայեց ինձ ու ասեց.
-Հրաշքա չէ՞, Ճուտիկը Ճուտիկ ա գրկել  :Blush:  
Ահա թե ինչու է երկիր մոլորդակը դեռ պտտվում  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (16.05.2009), Tig (18.05.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Մեղքեր:
Երբ է  մարդկությունը սկսել մեղքեր գործել: Կայենից ու Աբելից դա սկսեց թե՞ ...
Իսկ ով ու երբ սկսեց դատել մարդկանց ու իրենց գործած մեղքերը, Աստված թե՞...
Ինձ համար աշխարհի ամենավատ մասնագիտությունը դատավորի մասնագիտությունն է: Առնվազն "անսիրտ" պետք է լինել, որ  սրիկայի մահվան դատապարտես ու հանգիստ խղճով քնես, ու էդպես օրեր, ամիսներ, տարիներ... Դատելու իրավունք ի վերուստ տրված է միայն հենց իրեն, էն որ վերևում է, իսկ հասարակ մահկանացուն պիտի գոնե մի փոքր խելք ունենա, որ չդատի ու ամեն անգամ ինչ-որ մեկի արած կամ չարած մեղքերի համար տեղից վեր-վեր չթռնի ու հրմշտի, չէ որ ինքը գուցե ավելի մեծ մեղքերի "հեղինակ" է: Իսկ երբ քաջությունդ կամ գուցե սրիկայությունդ հերքել է, ու անկախ արածիցդ ու չարածիցդ ուրիշի "մահվան" ես դատապարտել, ընդունի դա ու մեղա եկ, գուցե քեզ ներեն քո չներելու համար  :Smile: 
Հ.Գ. Գոնե մեկ - մեկ, խիստ հազվադեպ, կարդացեք Աստվածաշունչ, գուցե օգնի լավը դառնալ?  :Smile: 

Նախապես խնդրում եմ չանձնավորել գրառումս, իսկ եթե չդիմանաք գայթակղության ու անձնավորեք, Աստված ձեզ հետ, ինձ մեկա  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (18.05.2009), Tig (18.05.2009), Բարձրահասակ (17.05.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Հոգնել եմ:
Ես անտանելի հոգնել եմ: Թվում է թե հիմա շունչս պիտի փչեմ: Ամբողջ օրը վազվզել եմ, ծանրաբեռնված աշխատել, դա դեռ քիչ էր, թևերս թողել եմ լիֆտի դռների արանքում ու կապտուկներ վաստակել  :Sad:  լավ է գոնե ձեռքիս կապտուկներն անցեն, մնացին միայն թևերիս վրա, որոնք կարող եմ ծածկել երկար թևքերում վերնաշապիկի տակ  :Sad:  Հոգնածությունից կոտրատվող գլուխս բարձին դնել չեմ կարողանում /չնայած միշտ էլ բարձն է գլխիս վրա լինում  :Jpit:  / ու ամբողջ գիշեր մտածում եմ, տեսնես գոնե մի կես ժամ կքնեմ, ախր աչքերս փակվում էին, բայց չի ստացվում: Գույնզգույն մտքերը վազվզում են մտքումս ու թվում է, թե Ֆրանսիայի սիմֆոնիկ օրկեստրը, Դանիել Գատտի գլխավորությամբ Շոստակովիչ է նվագում ուղիղ գլխիս մեջ:  :Sad:  
Ես սարսափելի հոգնել եմ  :Sad:

----------

Chuk (18.05.2009), Լեո (18.05.2009), Փոքրիկ (18.05.2009), Ֆրեյա (18.05.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Կներեք էլի, բայց շնորհակալություն եք հայտնել հոգնելուս համար թե ձեռքերս լիֆտի դռների տակ կապտացնելու համար  :Jpit: 

պաչ բոլորիդ, կատակ էր  :Wink:

----------


## Ariadna

> Կներեք էլի, բայց շնորհակալություն եք հայտնել հոգնելուս համար թե ձեռքերս լիֆտի դռների տակ կապտացնելու համար 
> 
> պաչ բոլորիդ, կատակ էր


Չէ, Դայ ջան, երևի ուշացումով էն պատմական գյաբռվելուդ համար  :LOL:  Կներես կատակ էր, ուղղակի գիտես, չեմ դիմանում, որ ասելս գալիս ա  :Wink:

----------


## Dayana

> Չէ, Դայ ջան, երևի ուշացումով էն պատմական գյաբռվելուդ համար  Կներես կատակ էր, ուղղակի գիտես, չեմ դիմանում, որ ասելս գալիս ա


պահ  :Beee:  ես որ պատմականորեն չգյաբռվեի օֆիսի դռներին, դուք հո բոլորով չէիք հավաքվի ու գայիք Էջմիածին  :Jpit:  
ուրիշի տխրության վրա ուրախացող ընկերներ, էհ...  :Sad:   :Love:

----------


## Chuk

Դայ, շնորհակալություն հայտնելուս պատճառները.
- ձեռքերիդ կապտուկներն արդեն անցել են
- թևերդ կարող ես վերնաշապիկի թևքերում թաքցնես

Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա նրա համար, որ 1 օրից ծանրաբեռնվածությունդ գոնե ինչ-որ չափով թեթևանում է, որ չնայած հոգնածությանդ, մտնում ու էստեղ գրում ես ու ընդհանրապես որտև քեզ շատ եմ սիրում  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Դայ, շնորհակալություն հայտնելուս պատճառները.
> - ձեռքերիդ կապտուկներն արդեն անցել են
> - թևերդ կարող ես վերնաշապիկի թևքերում թաքցնես
> 
> Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա նրա համար, որ 1 օրից ծանրաբեռնվածությունդ գոնե ինչ-որ չափով թեթևանում է, որ չնայած հոգնածությանդ, մտնում ու էստեղ գրում ես _ու ընդհանրապես որտև քեզ շատ եմ սիրում_


Քանի որ ես բացառիկ եսասերի մեկն եմ, դրա համար էլ մտնում ու էստեղ գրում եմ  :Smile: 
Մնացածը գիտես`  :Love:

----------


## Ծով

Փնտրում եմ մի տեղ, որ մի բան գրեմ...բայց համոզված եմ, որ էս մի անկյունի տերն իմ առաջ իր սիրտը հաստատ կբացի....էս ինչ ծովեր են....ծով եմ ուզում...ուզում եմ ծով լինել...չի ստացվում...լրիվ եմ գժվել...էս որ հիմա գրում եմ, էլ չեմ գրում :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 
Դա՛՛՛յ, ու ուժի մեջ ա..չեմ մոռացել...դիպլոմայինս էլ տամ ոււուուոււո :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------

Dayana (19.05.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Դժվար է:
Միթե էդքան դժվար է ընկալել ու հասկանալ պարզ ճշմարտությունները: Դիմացս դրած թերթակույտից գլուխս պտտվում է, կոպերս  վաղուց դադարել են իմ ցանկությամբ բացվել կամ փակվել, գլուխս պտտվում է հոլի պես, վալերյանայի շշի հատակը նկատելի է դառել... դեղակույտ... ինչ լավա, որ դեռ մի օր ունեմ, պատճառաբանելու, թե ինչու եմ այսքան հոգնած ու դեղախեղդ եղած  :Smile:  վաղվանից մի նոր բան պիտի մտածեմ, հակառակ դեպքում... չեմ էլ ուզում մտածել թե ինչ կլինի հակառակ դեպքում: Դժվար եմ ընկալում կամ ինձ են դժվար ընկալում: Վերջերս էնքան խորհուրդներ եմ լսել, որ թիվ ու սահման չկա: Զրմանալին այն է, որ մարդիկ, տեղից վեր են կենում ու խորհրդախեղդ անում, իրականում իրենք էլ գիտեն, որ դա օգնել չի կարող: Նույնն է թե գրիպով հիվանդին "խեղդես" թոքախտաի դեմ հաբերով:  :Smile:  
Սիրում եմ խորհուրդներ լսել ու միշտ ընդունում եմ, բայց միշտ կարիք եմ ունենում ճիշտ խորհրդի, այսինքն իրավիճակի ճիշտ գնահատականից ծնված խորհրդի: /դա երևի վերջին փորձն է ինչ-որ բանով օգնելու հարազատիդ --- պետք չի  :Smile:  /
Ուֆ ինչ էլ երկար խոսեցի,  ի՞նչ էի ուզում ասել  :Xeloq:  հա, դժվարանում եմ... չէ... հրաժարվում եմ հասկանալ  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

I wanna be loved by You...  :Smile:

----------

Երկնային (21.05.2009), Լեո (19.05.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Նրան, ով առավոտյան ինձ հրաժեշտ տվեց:
Հետ կգա՞ս - չգիտեմ ինչու, բայց ինչ-որ բան էականորեն պակասել է: Հետ արի...  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Երեկոյան դուրս եկա ու քայլում էի մինչև պայմանավորվածության վայրը: Չեմ սիրում Մատենադարանի անկյունը, բայց դա խիստ անձնական պատճառներով: Ինչևէ, հենց էդ անկյունում դիմացս դուրս եկավ մի փոքրիկ աղջիկ՝ ձեռքին երկու շիշ գարեջրով "ցելոֆան": Աղջկա լիալուսնի նման կլոր դեմքը, որի վրա դժվարությամբ նշվարվում էր փոքրիկ քիթիկը, բաց վարդագույն շուրթերն ու կլորիկ, բաց աչքերը, արահայտում էր՝ բացարձակապես ոչինչ: Շատ սիրունիկ էր: Ժպտացի: Դեմքի արտահայտությունը ոչ մի "գրամ" չփոխվեց: Եթե փոքրիկ աղջնակը դրսում ստացած ժպիտին չի պատասխանում՝ փոխադարձ ժպիտով կամ լեզուն ցույց տալով, ուրեմն մի բան այն չէ: Մտքումս ձևավորվեց նրանց տունը, չսափրված հայրը, մոր դալուկ դեմքը: Նույնիսկ հոր ձայնը ականջումս դղրդաց՝ ախչի հացը դիր, ճուտ, հլը թռի երկու շիշ կիլիկիա առ արի ու հետևից բղավոցը՝ շուտ կգաս...
Իսկ գուցե դա իմ երևակայության արդյունքն էր ու իսկապե՞ս դրսում 2009 թիվն է: Չգիտեմ...

----------

Chuk (22.05.2009), Dorian (25.05.2009), Tig (22.05.2009), Եկվոր (01.06.2009), Լեո (25.05.2009), Ուլուանա (23.05.2009), Ռուֆուս (22.05.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Երրորդ բացասական...
Երևի իմ տարիքի աղջիկ է, կամ մեկ-երկու տարի մեծ: Ամեն անգամ տեսնելիս մտածում էի` վայ, ինձանից պուճուրիկ աղջիկ էլ է լինում: Իր պես սիրուն, փոքրիկ աղջիկ ունի: Մի փոքրիկ էլ նոր է ծնվել: Նույնիսկ սեռը չգիտեմ.. չկարողացա հարցնել... Բժշկի սխալ թե՞ բախտի քմահաճույք... չգիտեմ, բայց նա հիմա վերակենդանացման բաժնում է, ու մնում է աղոթել, որ առավոտյան լույսը բացվի նաև նրա համար...

Հ.Գ. խնդրում եմ այս գրառմանը շնորհակալություն չհայտնել

----------


## Dayana

Նոր ծնունդ, նոր անուն ու գուցե նոր կյանք  :Smile:  Տատիկիս մամայի անունը սիրուն անուն է  :Smile:  Իմն է  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (25.05.2009), Tig (25.05.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Ճակատագիրը սիրում է ինքնագլուխ որոշումներ կայացնել ու ես միշտ ստիպված եմ լինում "մի կարգին մռութին հասցնել հիմար որոշումների համար":
Առաջին փուլն ավարտված է: Փաստորեն անցա:Այ հիմա հաստատ գիտեմ ՝ չեմ ուզում:   Կյանքում շատ ավելի կարևոր բաներ կան, քան լավ աշխատանքը, լավ կյանքն ու զարգացած երկրները: Էդ էնա ինչ ես ունեմ  :Smile:  
Քիչ էր մնում մոռանայի ասել, ավատարիս երկրորդ սերիան է դուրս եկել՝ 

Հ.Գ. "Դլյա ծեխ կտո բիլ վ տանկե"՝ էս գրառումը դեպրեսված չի, շատ երջանիկ ա:

----------

Chilly (27.05.2009), Chuk (25.05.2009), Tig (25.05.2009), Երկնային (25.05.2009), Փոքրիկ (25.05.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Քո արցունքները կաթում են ուղիղ սրտիս: 
Տաք են:
Էներգիայի պահպանման օրենքը չմոռանաս, խնդրում եմ:
Եթե մի տարի առաջ խելքս հերիքեր հասկանալ քեզ, գուցե թույլ չէի տա էդքան սխալներ:
Շատ եմ սիրում քեզ:
Հ.Գ. Կներես, չդիմացա:

----------

Chilly (27.05.2009), Chuk (27.05.2009), Tig (27.05.2009), Ungrateful (02.06.2009), Եկվոր (01.06.2009), Երկնային (27.05.2009), Փոքրիկ (27.05.2009)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Քո արցունքները կաթում են ուղիղ սրտիս: 
> Տաք են:
> Էներգիայի պահպանման օրենքը չմոռանաս, խնդրում եմ:
> Եթե մի տարի առաջ խելքս հերիքեր հասկանալ քեզ, գուցե թույլ չէի տա էդքան սխալներ:
> Շատ եմ սիրում քեզ:
> Հ.Գ. Կներես, չդիմացա:


Երանի էն մարդուն, ում սա գրել ես...

----------


## Dayana

> Երանի էն մարդուն, ում սա գրել ես...


Երանի ինձ, նման *ընկեր* ունենալուս համար  :Smile:

----------

Tig (27.05.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Թաքնվել եմ: Փակվել եմ իմ 9 քառ. մետր տարածքում ու Լեպս եմ սլում` озеро надежды, ու քանի դեռ պատասխանը չեմ գտել ` куда мне дется от ... կարևոր չի...

----------


## Dayana

Էսօր կոմպը ֆորմատ անելու օրա, լօլ: Ամեն ինչ մանրամասն զննեցի, վերցրեցի բոլոր պետքական ու անպետք ֆայլերը էքստերնալ վինչի վրա, կարդացի հաղորդագրություններս ու վերջ: Պատրաստ ենք: 
Վերջին հաղորդագրություն` 23:57:59 24/12/2008 , չեմ պահելու  :Smile:

----------

Երկնային (31.05.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Ինչ "դանդաղ" է պտտվում էս անիծյալ մոլորակը...

----------


## Dayana

Անուկը ջրծաղիկով հիվանդ տանը պարկած է, իսկ ես "սավսեմ" մենակ եմ մնացել  :Sad:

----------


## Poqrik_Arev

Ճիշտն ասած պառկած չեմ  :Blush:  կպել եմ արդեն այս անտեր կոմպի աթոռին  :Blush:  ու հլը 2 շաբաթ կա .... ինչ իմանանք դիֆուզիայի արդյունքում ինչ կլինի  :Blush: 

Իսկ "օդին, սովսեմ օդինի" համար դու գիտես  :Wink:  հոգով ու սրտով ...  :Blush:

----------


## Dayana

> Ճիշտն ասած պառկած չեմ  կպել եմ արդեն այս անտեր կոմպի աթոռին  ու հլը 2 շաբաթ կա .... ինչ իմանանք դիֆուզիայի արդյունքում ինչ կլինի 
> Իսկ "օդին, սովսեմ օդինի" համար դու գիտես  հոգով ու սրտով ...


մեկա одын   :Sad:  

Էսօր Դրամատիկականի այգում պստոների համար համերգ էր, մի փոքրիկ լողավազան են սարքել ու մեջը ջուր լցրել: Եթե ցայտաղբյուրն էլ աշխատեր՝ դե ֆանտանչիկը էլի, լրիվ հրաշք կլիներ:  :Smile:  

հուսով եմ կարիք չկա նշելու, որ սա ուրախ գրառում էր… թե ֆսյետակի կա՞...   :Think:

----------


## Dayana

Հաղթելն էնքան հեշտ ա: Բայց միշտ պիտի պատրաստ լինես դափնու պսակը զիջել ուրիշի, որովհետև... դե չկա որովհետև, ուղղակի "բնության" օրենքնա: Եթե մի անգամ "քաջություն" ես ունեցել թույլ լինել, ստիպված ես ամբողջ կյանքդ կրել *թույլ մարդ*ու պիտակ: Էդ կեղծ հոգաարությունից նենց զզվելի դիվային չարություն էր գալիս: Ժպտում էի: Փաստորեն խելքս բավականացրել էր էլի, չէի սխալվել  :Smile:  

Երգը, որ ականջիս տակ երգում էր՝ *ա նա վայնե, կակ նա վայնե*՝ չեմ պատերազմում, զիջում եմ թե "գահս", թե "ռազմավարը": Փաստորեն էս անգամ էլ իմ փոխարեն որոշվեց: Ինչպես միշտ: Նույնիսկ ավելորդ եմ համարում նշել, որ պատմությունը կրկնվում է: 

Հ.Գ. էս գրառումը հեչ ուրախ չէր, շատ տխուր էր ու բարկացած  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Հաղթելն էնքան հեշտ ա: Բայց միշտ պիտի պատրաստ լինես դափնու պսակը զիջել ուրիշի, որովհետև... դե չկա որովհետև, ուղղակի "բնության" օրենքնա: Եթե մի անգամ "քաջություն" ես ունեցել թույլ լինել, ստիպված ես ամբողջ կյանքդ կրել *թույլ մարդ*ու պիտակ: Էդ կեղծ հոգաարությունից նենց զզվելի դիվային չարություն էր գալիս: Ժպտում էի: Փաստորեն խելքս բավականացրել էր էլի, չէի սխալվել


Գիտե՞ս, Դայ, հաղթանակի դափնի զիջելը ոչ միշտ է թուլության նշան... իսկ իրականում թույլ մարդիկ հազվադեպ կարող են արժանապատվորեն զիջել այդ դափնին, սովորաբար այդպես ուժեղներն են անում  :Wink:

----------


## Dayana

> Գիտե՞ս, Դայ, հաղթանակի դափնի զիջելը ոչ միշտ է թուլության նշան... իսկ իրականում թույլ մարդիկ հազվադեպ կարող են արժանապատվորեն զիջել այդ դափնին, սովորաբար այդպես ուժեղներն են անում


Ուժեղ եմ չէ՞: Ուղղակի դեռ չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ, թե ինչի եմ ուժեղ, ինչիս է պետք էդ ուժը:   :Smile:  
Եթե իսկապես ուժեղ լինեի, տեր կկանգնեի իմ "ունեցածին", իսկ ես "պոչս քաշում եմ" ու ճանապարհ բաց անում *ուրիշին*:

----------


## Chuk

> Ուժեղ եմ չէ՞: Ուղղակի դեռ չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ, թե ինչի եմ ուժեղ, ինչիս է պետք էդ ուժը:   
> Եթե իսկապես ուժեղ լինեի, տեր կկանգնեի իմ "ունեցածին", իսկ ես "պոչս քաշում եմ" ու ճանապարհ բաց անում *ուրիշին*:


Եթե իսկապես ուզեիր ինքդ գնալ էդ ճանապարհով, վստահ եմ, որ ոչ մեկին չէիր թողնի այն խլել քեզնից, ճանապարհ չէիր բացի: Ուղղակի իրականում ինքդ էլ չես ուզում  :Blush:

----------


## Dayana

> Եթե իսկապես ուզեիր ինքդ գնալ էդ ճանապարհով, վստահ եմ, որ ոչ մեկին չէիր թողնի այն խլել քեզնից, ճանապարհ չէիր բացի: Ուղղակի իրականում ինքդ էլ չես ուզում


Զրպարտություն  :Jpit:  
Դու չէիր ուզում  :Blush:  իսկ ես.. ես էլ չէի ուզում երևի ...

----------

Chuk (02.06.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Դե լավ, չկա-չկա... ուղղակի թեմայից դուրս գրառում... Դայ, քեզ շատ եմ սիրում  :Smile:

----------

Dayana (02.06.2009)

----------


## Dayana

> Դե լավ, չկա-չկա... ուղղակի թեմայից դուրս գրառում... Դայ, քեզ շատ եմ սիրում


Էդ դեպքում ինձ մենակ չթողնես ...

----------


## Chuk

> Էդ դեպքում ինձ մենակ չթողնես ...


Դայ, ես կարճ կասեմ, դու հասկացի. ես էստեղ եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Խաղում են...
Տանը խաղում են երջանկություն` թոզ են փչում *սեփական ընտանիքի* աչքերին, սեփական կնոջը կամ ամուսնուն վերաբերվում, որպես հասարակ պատրականության կամ... ընտանի կենդանու, որին սիրում են կամ նրա հետ կապված են, ու նրանից հրաժարվելը իրենց կամ նրան ցավ կպատճառի:
Դրսում խաղում են երջանկություն` թոզ են փչում կոլեգաների, *ընկերնրի* աչքերին: 
Հայելուն նյաելիս խաղում են` սեփական ճարպոտ փորին նայելիս ամենասեքսուալ կերպարին են տեսնում ու ինչպես միշտ` թոզ են փչում *սեփական աչքերին*:
Մարդկային հարաբերություններում խաղում են՝ ստում ու կեղծում ամեն ինչ`չնայած ոչինչ չունեցողի կեղծածն էլ երևի ոչինչ է:
Խաղում են ու կեղծում անընհատ, առանց հանգստյան օրերի, առանց ընդմիջման ու առանց կանոնների: Խաղում են նույնիսկ սեփական կերպարի հակառակորդ` քննադատում են խաղացողներին, այն դեպքում երբ երեկ, նույն խաղի էին խաղում ու այսօր էլ եթե, մի բիս լսեին, նոր թափով նորից նույնը կանեին: 

Չգիտեմ էլ ինչու սա գրեցի... չնայած.., գիտեմ, ուղղակի չեմ ասի: Ես էլ իմ "դերն" ունեմ  - *Լույսերը մարում եմ...*

----------

Kita (05.06.2009), Nadine (06.06.2009), Ribelle (09.06.2009), Tig (08.06.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Նորից ծայրահեղ հոգնածության տասչորսժամյա քուն: Նորից... Անհաղթահարելի ֆիզիկական հոգնածություն: Ֆիզիակակն...
Տրամաբանական հետևանք` Հոգին ֆիզիակական մարմին է: 
Իսկ ընթացքում աշխարհը ոռնում էր ԻՄ ֆիզիկական հոգնածության ցավից` քամի, կայծակ, անձրև... փո-թո-րիկ...

Այն երբեք չի անցնի  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Տառասխալներ  :Smile: 
Ես հայտնի տառասխալ անող եմ: Երբեմն կարդում եմ սեփական գրածներս ու ոչինչ չեմ հասկանում` միլիոն հատ սխալ ունեմ: Դա մի տեսակ հիվանդության պես մի բան է ` խրոնիկական ու վարակիչ: Ինձ հետ խոսողներին այն շատ արագ է փոխանցվում: Եթե փորձեմ նշել բոլոր էն մարդկանց, ովքեր ինձ հետ խոսելիս տառասխալներ են անում ապշահար կլինեք: Լավ, բավական է նշել միայն նրանցից մեկին` Ուլուանային: Անուկը հայտնի է անթերի հայերենով գրողի անունով, սակայն արի ու տես, որ նույնիսկ Անւոկին եմ կարողանում "վարակել"  :Jpit:  Տառասախալային էպիդեմիա է ինչ է? Տեսնես դրանից հնարավոր է բուժվել, դե կամ գոնե` լավանալ  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (09.06.2009), Chuk (09.06.2009), comet (09.06.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Եթե փորձեմ նշել բոլոր էն մարդկանց, ովքեր ինձ հետ խոսելիս տառասխալներ են անում ապշահար կլինեք: Լավ, բավական է նշել միայն նրանցից մեկին` Ուլուանային: Անուկը հայտնի է անթերի հայերենով գրողի անունով, սակայն արի ու տես, որ նույնիսկ *Անւոկ*ին եմ կարողանում "վարակել"


Եկել եմ հաստատելու։  :Jpit:  Դայուշի հետ խոսելիս կամ իր բլոգում քոմմենթ անելիս երբեմն էնպիսի տառասխալներ ու վրիպակներ եմ թույլ տալիս, որ հետո երբ կարդում եմ գրածս, քիչ ա մնում ինֆարկտ ստանամ։  :Scare:   :Jpit:  Տենց մենակ Դայի հետ ա լինում։  :Blush: 

Ի դեպ, սկզբում ինձ թվացել էր, թե հատուկ էֆեկտի համար է գրել «Անւոկ», բայց բանից պարզվեց՝ չկանխամտածված ֆիրմային վրիպակ է։  :LOL:

----------

Փոքրիկ (09.06.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Ջղայնաներվային վիճակաս սահուն փոխվեց ժպիտի ՝ բարի ու երջանիկ: Մայրիկը հիշեցի, երբ Զաքարյանի որդին ընդունվում է համալսարան ու փողոցում հայրը բղավում է ՝ Մենք ընդունվել ենք  :Yahoo:  Այ հիմա ես նույն վիճակում եմ: Ճուտս ընունվել ա, մենք ընդունվել ենք  :Jpit:  Նենց հաճելի զգացողություն ա: Համ էլ առիթ եղավ մի հատ մռութին "խփելու"  :Blush:

----------

Chilly (09.06.2009), Chuk (09.06.2009), comet (09.06.2009), murmushka (10.06.2009), Tig (09.06.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Էս աշխարհը չափազանց մեծ ա իմ համար, կամ ես եմ շատ փոքր, ու  մի օր ինքը ինձ կուլ կտա  կամ ես կճխլվեմ էդ "ծանրությունից"  :Smile:

----------

Manya (11.06.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Մի ազջիկ կա, անունն Աննա: Ժամանակին ինքը Պրոսպեկտի վրայի մեքեիկական ռեստորանի կողքին էր նստում`ձեռնափայտերով, ու ամեն անգամ տեսնելիս, անիծում էի աշխարհը` էդ սիրունիկ աղջկան հիվանդ ստեղծելու համար: Ամեն անգամ` իրեն դրամ տալիս, ինձ թվում էր, թե ես օգնում եմ իրեն: Հետո էդ օգնելը դառավ ինձ համար կենսական պահանջ: Ինձ էի պետքական զգում, ոչ թե ուրիշին էի օգնում:
Մի օր էլ Տերյանի վրա հանդիպեցի նույն աղջկան` առանց ձեռնափայտերի, քայլելիս... Շարունակում եմ Աննային "օգնել", բայց հիմա էլ ոչ ինձ եմ պետքական զգում, ոչ աշխարհն անարդար, ուղղակի հասկանում եմ, որ ամեն ինչ չի էնպես, ինչպես պիտի լիներ "պօ իդեե":

----------

*e}|{uka* (11.06.2009), Ariadna (12.06.2009), Chilly (11.06.2009), Chuk (10.06.2009), comet (11.06.2009), Hayk Avetisyan (14.06.2009), Manya (11.06.2009), murmushka (10.06.2009), Norton (10.06.2009), Tig (11.06.2009), Ungrateful (11.06.2009), Եկվոր (12.06.2009), Երվանդ (13.06.2009), Ծով (11.06.2009), Ուլուանա (12.06.2009), Ռուֆուս (11.06.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Յոհանա Գանտլեռն ամուսնու հետ ուշացել էր  Ա330 ինքնաթիռից, որը վթարի է ենթարկվել Ատլանտյան օվկիանոսում, սակայն մի քանի օր անց,Մյունխենի օդանավակայինց Իտալական Ալպեր տանող ճանապարհին՝   Հարվային Տիրոլի շրջանում, մահացել է ավտովթարից: Փաստորեն, մահվան ցուցակից չես փախչի  :Smile:

----------

cold skin (11.06.2009), comet (11.06.2009), Norton (11.06.2009), Poqrik_Arev (13.06.2009), Եկվոր (12.06.2009), Երկնային (11.06.2009), Երվանդ (13.06.2009), Ռուֆուս (11.06.2009), Փոքրիկ (11.06.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Ինչ էի անելու ես առանց էս գուգլ սպամերի:  :Smile:  
Հետևություն` սպամերը ստեղծվել են, որ մարդիկ իրենց մենակ չզգան:

----------

Chilly (12.06.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Ցուրտ ա ...

----------


## comet

> Ցուրտ ա ...


Արև դարձիր...

----------

Tig (12.06.2009)

----------


## Dayana

> Արև դարձիր...


չեմ կարող  :Smile:

----------


## comet

> չեմ կարող


Իսկ ես հավատում եմ, որ կարող ես :Smile:  Գրառումներիդ մեջ էնքան լույս ու ջերմություն կա...

----------


## Dayana

> Իսկ ես հավատում եմ, որ կարող ես Գրառումներիդ մեջ էնքան լույս ու ջերմություն կա...


էդ լրիվ հորինած ա  :Smile:  ես եմ հորինել  :Smile:

----------


## comet

> էդ լրիվ հորինած ա  ես եմ հորինել


 :Smile:  Հորինելու կարողությունն արդեն ինչ-որ բան է...

----------


## Dayana

> Հորինելու կարողությունն արդեն ինչ-որ բան է...


հորինել = ստել  :Smile: 


Էդ իմ մասին դրական, բարի, պուպուշ, քնքուշ ու չգիտեմ ինչ կարծիքը մի օր ինձ կսպանի՝ չի զգացվո՞ւմ որ դա *ես չեմ*, էդ հորինած ա, սարքած, խափած, *չ*իրական... սուտ...

Հ.Գ. *comet* սա անձամբ քեզ չէի ասում,in general էր:

----------

comet (12.06.2009), Manya (12.06.2009)

----------


## Chilly

> հորինել = ստել


 :Angry2:  ստում ես

----------

comet (12.06.2009), Manya (12.06.2009), Tig (12.06.2009), Երկնային (12.06.2009), Երվանդ (13.06.2009)

----------


## Manya

> հորինել = ստել 
> 
> 
> Էդ իմ մասին դրական, բարի, պուպուշ, քնքուշ ու չգիտեմ ինչ կարծիքը մի օր ինձ կսպանի՝ չի զգացվո՞ւմ որ դա *ես չեմ*, էդ հորինած ա, սարքած, խափած, *չ*իրական... սուտ...
> 
> Հ.Գ. *comet* սա անձամբ քեզ չէի ասում,in general էր:


ես քեզ չեմ ճանաչում բայց քո գրածներիտ եմ ծանոթ ու երբեք չես կարող ստել ստեղծագործելու ժամանակ, ստեղծագործող մարդիկ միշտ հոգու խորքում ցավ ունեն ու ցանկանում եմ իրենց հանգստացնեն ստեղծագործելով: դու հիմա ես ստում :Stop:  :Acute:

----------


## Dayana

> ես քեզ չեմ ճանաչում բայց քո գրածներիտ եմ ծանոթ ու երբեք չես կարող ստել ստեղծագործելու ժամանակ, ստեղծագործող մարդիկ միշտ հոգու խորքում ցավ ունեն ու ցանկանում եմ իրենց հանգստացնեն ստեղծագործելով: դու հիմա ես ստում


Փաստորեն դուք զգում եք, որ ես "ստեղածործելիս", այսինքն մի երկու տող տափակություն ակումբցիների վրա "ծախելիս" անկեղծ եմ, արտահայտում եմ ինչ-որ զգացմունքներ, ձեր զգացածով` ցավ, իսկ երբ ասում եմ, որ չեմ կարող արև լինել, որովհետև էդքան ուժեղ չեմ ու առավել ևս էդքան լավը չեմ` ստում եմ?  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> ստում ես


վրաս չգոռաս  :Smile: 
 :Tongue:

----------


## Manya

> Փաստորեն դուք զգում եք, որ ես "ստեղածործելիս", այսինքն մի երկու տող տափակություն ակումբցիների վրա "ծախելիս" անկեղծ եմ, արտահայտում եմ ինչ-որ զգացմունքներ, ձեր զգացածով` ցավ, իսկ երբ ասում եմ, որ չեմ կարող արև լինել, որովհետև էդքան ուժեղ չեմ ու առավել ևս էդքան լավը չեմ` ստում եմ?


դե ես իմ կարծիքը հայտնեցի բայց երբեք քեզ մի թերագնահատի: :Ok:  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

Դայանա՛, մնա այդպիսին  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Ցուրտ չի...

----------

comet (15.06.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Սառան մթության մեջ վախվորած քայլում էր դեպի պատշգամբ: Եթե Ռիչն այնտեղ չլինի, ուրեմն մենակ է: 
-Ռիչ,  այստե՞ղ ես
-Սսս, արի այստեղ: Մի տեսա, թե ինչ հրաշք է:
Երբ մոտեցավ, Ռիչը մատն առաջ պարզած ցույց էր տալիս անտառը:
-Տեսնո՞ւմ ես ա՜յ, այն եղնիկին:
-Ահա, բայց...
-Սպասիր, այ հիմա նայիր աջ, տեսա՞ր:
-Ես ոչինչ չեմ տեսնում:
-Ուշադիր նայիր:
-Վագրն է,- ճչաց Սառան:
-Սսսս, հապա ուշադիր նայի, թե ինչպե՞ս է պատրաստվում որսի: Տեղացիներն ասում էին, որ  վագրը սիրում է գիշերով որսի դուրս գալ, երբ շրջակայքը լուռ է: Հապա նայիր, թե ինչպես է ոտքերով հողը ետ շպրտում`դիրքն ամրապնդում: 
-Մի բան արա, նա հիմա կուտի եղնիկին:
-Սպասիր, նա դեռ դիրքն է լավացնում: 
Մեքսիկայում անց կացրած բոլոր օրերին Սառան սարսափով էր նայում որսորդներին ու գիշատիչներին,  սակայն առավել ծանր էր Ռիչարդի աչքերի դիվային փայլը:
-Այ հիմա, տեսնո՞ւմ ես, նա սկսեց անհանգիստ շարժել գլուխը, պատրաստվում է հարձակման: Մեկ, Երկու, Երեք ...
Երեք հաշվարկի հետ վագրը անասելի արագությամբ հարձակվեց ու բռնեց Եղնիկի կոկորդից: Վերջ:
-Բռավո: Այ քեզ հարձակում, բռավո՜:
-Ռիչ, ինչպե՞ս կարող ես ուրախանալ: Այդ սարսափելի գազանը հոշոտեց եղնիկին, իսկ դու ուրախանում ե՞ս:
-Լսիր Սառա, դու ի՞նչ ես կարծում, վագրերը պիտի վերանա՞ն այս աշխարհից:
-Ո՛չ, բայց եղնիկը ...
-Իսկ քանի որ նրանք որթերով չեն սնվում, ստիպված ես հանդուրժել, որ եղնիկներ կամ քարայծեր ուտեն: Նախորդ օրը դու նույնչափ հուզվել էիր, երբ ալիգատորը զեբրին կերավ: Հասկացիր, բնության մեջ միշտ էլ գիշատիչները գոյատևում են կաթնասուններին ոչնչացնելով և հիշիր, լավ է վագրի զոհ դառնալ, քան բորենիների:

----------

Chilly (17.06.2009), Chuk (17.06.2009), comet (17.06.2009), dvgray (17.06.2009), murmushka (17.06.2009), Tig (17.06.2009), Երկնային (17.06.2009), Լեո (17.06.2009)

----------


## Երկնային

_Մի սենց պատմվածք էի կարդում, մի քիչ ուրիշ սյուժեյով, բայց իմաստը նման էր… իսկ վերջում աղջիկը պարզապես հասկացավ, որ էլ չի սիրում էդ տղային…_

----------


## Dayana

> _Մի սենց պատմվածք էի կարդում, մի քիչ ուրիշ սյուժեյով, բայց իմաստը նման էր… իսկ վերջում աղջիկը պարզապես հասկացավ, որ էլ չի սիրում էդ տղային…_


բայց ինչի՞ ջանա  :Xeloq:

----------


## Երկնային

> բայց ինչի՞ ջանա


_Զգաց, որ լրիվ ուրիշի ա ինքը սիրել…_

----------


## Dayana

> _Զգաց, որ լրիվ ուրիշի ա ինքը սիրել…_


վույ  :Love:  չէ, մեր Սառան ու Ռիչարդը նման եզրահանգումների չեկան  :Wink:

----------


## comet

> Սառան մթության մեջ վախվորած քայլում էր դեպի պատշգամբ: Եթե Ռիչն այնտեղ չլինի, ուրեմն մենակ է: 
> -Ռիչ,  այստե՞ղ ես
> -Սսս, արի այստեղ: Մի տեսա, թե ինչ հրաշք է:
> Երբ մոտեցավ, Ռիչը մատն առաջ պարզած ցույց էր տալիս անտառը:
> -Տեսնո՞ւմ ես ա՜յ, այն եղնիկին:
> -Ահա, բայց...
> -Սպասիր, այ հիմա նայիր աջ, տեսա՞ր:
> -Ես ոչինչ չեմ տեսնում:
> -Ուշադիր նայիր:
> ...


Դայ, օձի ու մկան պատմությունը կարդա :Blush: 
http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t=40801&page=3

----------


## Dayana

Ռինգ դուրս գալուց առաջ երկու մարզիկներից յուրաքանչյուրը համոզված է, որ հենց ինքն է հաղթելու, բայց քանի որ միշտ էլ հաղթող է դառնում միայն մեկը, իսկ մյուսը ` պարտվում է, պիտի պատրաստ լինես նաև պարտվելու: Պարտվելը դա միայն կոտրած մռութն ու բազմաթիվ կապտուկները չեն: Պիտի կարողանաս կոտրած մռութվ ոտքի կանգնել ու նորից մարզվել, ուժեղանալ ու մի օր էլ գուցե պատասխան մռութ-կոտրոցին լինի  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (21.06.2009), Artgeo (18.06.2009), Chilly (19.06.2009), Chuk (18.06.2009), cold skin (19.06.2009), murmushka (19.06.2009), Tig (19.06.2009), Արամ (19.06.2009), Երկնային (20.06.2009), Երվանդ (19.06.2009), Լեո (19.06.2009), Ներսես_AM (18.06.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Կարդալս դառել էր անդուր սովորություն: Էլ էն սրտի խփոցներով չէի կարդում, ամեն տողն ընդգծելու համար, այլ ուղղակի, երևի պարապությունս լցնլու համար: Էսօր վերջապես մի արտահայտություն ընդգծեցի `
*Եթե դու երիտասարդ ես ու հաջողակ, ապա նմանվում ես փարոսի, որ գիշերվա խավարի մեջ արտահայտված լույս է արձակում, ու քո շուրջ մեծ արագությամբ հավաքվող բարեկամները նման են այն բոլոր թռչուններին ու միջատներին, որոնք մեծ արագությամբ դեպի փարոսն են թռչում, սակայն եթե դու փարոսի պես ուժեղ ու հաստատուն լինես, չես քնդվի, այլ նրանք կբախվեն քեզ ու ցած կընկնեն:*
Ճիշտ և ճիշտ նույնը չէր գրված, սակայն միտքը նույնն էր:  :Smile:

----------

Cassiopeia (19.06.2009), Chuk (19.06.2009), comet (22.06.2009), murmushka (19.06.2009), Poqrik_Arev (27.06.2009), Tig (20.06.2009), Ռուֆուս (19.06.2009), Փոքրիկ (20.06.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Մեր կուրսի տղաներից մեկը, ում մենք Վարչապետ էինք անվանում, թմբլիկ փորիկ ունենալու համար  :Jpit:   մի անգամ ասաց, որ 8-րդ դասարանում մասնակցել է հանրապետական դպրոցական շարադրությունների մրցույթին ու հաղթել, ու որ նրա շարադրությունը տպագրվել է ինչ-որ թերթում: Մբողջ խմբով համոզեցինք, որ թերեը բերի, կարդանք: Նախապես խնդրել էր, թերթի հետ զգույշ վրավենք, որովհետև դա միակ օրինակն էր, որ ինքն ուներ: Սկզբում կարդաց մեր կուրսի ակտիվ տղաներից մեկը, ու երբ ասաց, որ լավնա, սկսեցին կուրսեցիները հերթով կարդալ: Հա, մոռացա ասել, որ ինձ չէին տալիս, ասում էին, որ իմ նյարդերի համար չի: Դե մի քիչ նվնվացի ու թերթը վերցրեցի: Կարդացի մինչև վերջ`անտուն երեխաների ու մեր`նրանց վերաբերմունքի մասին էր: Վերջին նախադասությունը կարդալից արունքներս թափվեցին թերթի վրա ու փչացրեցին այն: Խեղճ տղան քանի տարի էր պահել էդ թերթը, իսկ ես իմ նվնվանության պատճառով փչացրեցի: Ինչպես միշտ  :Smile: 
Հ.Գ. Կարոտել եմ ինսիստուտի կուրսեցիներիս, մեր լավ կուրսին, լյաքսյան կուրսն էն չէր:

----------

Amaru (25.06.2009), Chuk (21.06.2009), Tig (23.06.2009), Արամ (21.06.2009), Ռուֆուս (22.06.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Մի ամիս առաջ մի առաջարկ ստացա: Իհարկե առաջարը լուրջ էր ու նույնիսկ ընտանիքիս անդամները դեմ եղան, որովհետև ինձ չէին պատկերացնում էդ նեմեցների մեջ: Ամեն դեպքում որոշեցի ռիսկի դիմել ու քանի որ շատ էի ուզում, գնացի առաջ: Մի երկու շաբաթ առաջ պարզվեց, որ խելքս բավականացրել էր, սակայն մի լուրջ պատճառաբանությամբ, ես այսպես ասած տեղս զիջեցի մեկ ուրիշի, որը թե փորձով, թե գիտելիքներով ինձանից առավել էր: Ես մի քիչ նեղվեցի, բայց խնդիրը դա չէր, այլ էն պատճառաբանությունը, որ լսեցի.
-Դու չափազանց նուրբ էակ ես և դա քեզ համար չի:  :Smile: 
Բայց ինքը խիստ սխալվում էր, ուղղակի չկարողացա հակաճառել, տարիքային տարբերությունը թույլ չտվեց: /վերջապես շեֆություն մարդ ա/Ես միայն ասացի. " Ոնց հարմար ես գտնում":
Իրականում մի անգամ կուլ տվեցիր նուրբ ու քնուշ պիտակը, վերջ, էլ տակից դուրս չես գա: 

Մի շաբաթ կամ տաս օր առաջ/լավ չեմ հիշում/  մի "նորություն" իմացա /չնայած մի 7 ամիս առաջ արդեն գլխի էի ընկել/, որը հաճելիներից չէր իահրկե, սակայն ժպտացի, հա~, մեկ էլ ասեցի, որ չեմ վախենում: Հիմա ես ուժե՞ղ եմ,  թե՞ թույլ:  :Xeloq:  Երևի ամենաճիշն է ասել՝ ժպտադեմ  :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (27.06.2009), Chuk (24.06.2009), comet (25.06.2009), Kita (25.06.2009), Moon (25.06.2009), murmushka (24.06.2009), Norton (25.06.2009), Tig (24.06.2009), Եկվոր (24.06.2009), Երկնային (24.06.2009), Երվանդ (24.06.2009), Ռուֆուս (24.06.2009), Փոքրիկ (24.06.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Տնամերձը դուրս եկել ա  :Jpit:  Որոշել եմ ծաղիկներ ցանել, սիրունացնել: Իհարկե այգին մի քիչ մաքրելու կարիք կա, անսիրտ հարևանները մի տեսակ տնավորվել են ու աղբանոցի վերածել հրաշք այգին,: +ժամանակին էնքան սիրուն ծաղիկներ էին աճում, իսկ հիմա բոլոր սիրուն ծաղիկների փոխարեն մոլախոտեր են: Բայց ոչինչ, ամեն ինչ իր տեղը կընկնի:

----------

Amaru (25.06.2009), Chuk (25.06.2009), comet (26.06.2009), Kita (25.06.2009), Moon (25.06.2009), Tig (26.06.2009), Լուսաբեր (25.06.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Բնությունը մեկ-մեկ իրա գործն անում ա խիստ արդարացիորեն, գրողն ինձ տանի: Ուզում ես միջիցդ երկու կես եղի, մեկա արժանին միշտ արժանանում ա: Փորումս լիքը թիթեռներ են թռչկոտում, ոնց որ հենց նոր սիրահարված ժամանակ: Փաստորեն դա իրական երջանկության զգացողությունն է:  Չէ, բայց իսկապես, բնությունը եթե մի քիչ էլ խելոք քայլեր անի, իմ ճանաչած լավագույն մարդկիկ կլինեն նաև ամենաերջանիկները;  :Yahoo:  Ոնց որ խոսի կարողությունը կորցրած 2 տարեկան երեխա լինեմ, որ ուզում ա թռչկոտել  :Jpit:  Շամպանսկին ու Կլուբնիկան սկսեմ պատրաստել: Մոռացա հարցել` սերուցքով թե առանց?  :Think:  

Հ.Գ. Փաստորեն աշխարհը դեռ չի քանդվում:  :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (27.06.2009), Chuk (27.06.2009), Soleil (07.07.2009), Երվանդ (27.06.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Զզվում եմ կիսատ թողած խոսակցություններից: Ասել ամեն ինչ կամ լռել ընդմիշտ: Չկարողացա: Դիմացինի ընկալումն անկանխատեսելի է ու երբեմն ամենապարզ խոսքը կարող է ընկալվել որպես չգիտեմ ինչ` ընդհուպ մինչև սպանության սպառնալիք: Ամեն դեպքում, եթե աշխարհի վերջին օրը լիներ, դժվար թե կարողանայի ասել էն ինչ հեշտությամբ կարելի է ակնարկել հին ու բարի ծանոթների մասին պատմություններով: Իրականում ճանաչածս բոլոր ուժեղ բնավորությամբ մարդիկ սրտի առիթմիա են ստանում, երբ փորձում եմ մի քիչ խոսել էդ փոքրիկ "հրեշի" մասին: Ինքն էդքան սարսափելի չի, ուղղակի ես մեկ-մեկ անտանելի խոսելու ցանկություն եմ ունենում: Մոռացա ասել, մի քանի օրից "բանտից" դուրս կգամ:  :Jpit:

----------

Soleil (07.07.2009), Tig (29.06.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Բաց պատուհանից լսվող ծիտիկներ ձայն` առաջին անգամ լուսաբաց եմ դիմավորում:  :Smile: 
Քրքրած հիշողություն, որը տառ առ տառ վերհիշեցի, մինչդեռ երեկ ամեն ինչ անում էի, որ մոռանամ:
Ոչինչ չարտահայտող քնաթաթախ դեմք:
Կլավիատուրայի անվերջանալի ռեքվիեմ`շխկ-շխկ-շխկ - սի բեմոլ մաժոր... /էսօր երկար թթվեցի դաշնամուրի մոտ/
Սովորածս նոր արտահայտությունը` Սինդը ֆ**ին Ռելլա... 
Մեկ էլ իմ անիրականանալի երազանքը` բարձրանալ կամրջի բազրիքին, գոռալ ու ցած թքել`վերջապես հաղթահարելով բարձրության էդ վախը... 
Իսկ աշխարհի վերջին դեռ շատ կա:  :Wink:

----------

*e}|{uka* (30.06.2009), Amaru (30.06.2009), Chuk (28.06.2009), comet (30.06.2009), Norton (28.06.2009), Soleil (07.07.2009), Tig (29.06.2009), Ungrateful (28.06.2009), Եկվոր (28.06.2009), Երկնային (30.06.2009), Փոքրիկ (28.06.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Տեսնես ո՞վ է հնարել էդ օրացույց ասվածը: Մեկ-մեկ օրացույցին նայելիս քիչ է մնում սրտի կաթված ստանամ:   :Smile:

----------

Moon (29.06.2009), Եկվոր (30.06.2009)

----------


## Եկվոր

> Տեսնես ո՞վ է հնարել էդ օրացույց ասվածը: Մեկ-մեկ օրացույցին նայելիս քիչ է մնում սրտի կաթված ստանամ:


Իսկ դու փորձե՞լ ես թարս կախել՝ երեսով դեպի պատը: Բավականին օգտակար տարածություն է ստացվում :Wink:

----------


## Dayana

> Իսկ դու փորձե՞լ ես թարս կախել՝ երեսով դեպի պատը: Բավականին օգտակար տարածություն է ստացվում


Ես իրեն դուրս եմ շպրտել իմ սենյակից  :Blush:  բայց համակարգչի էկրանին միշտ կա  :Wacko:

----------


## Լեո

Դայանա, կներես, նորից թիքս խոթում եմ այնտեղ, որտեղ իմ կարիքը բանավ չի զգացվում  :Blush:  Պարզապես ուզում եմ ասել, որ օրացույցը այնքան էլ վատ բան չէ: Օրինակ՝ երբ քունդ չի տանում, կարող ես նայել օրացույցին, հավշել տարվա օրերն ու շաբաթները, մինչև որ քունդ տանի  :Smile:  
Ես չեմ փորձել, բայց կարծում եմ կօգնի  :Jpit:

----------


## Dayana

> Դայանա, կներես, նորից թիքս խոթում եմ այնտեղ, որտեղ իմ կարիքը բանավ չի զգացվում  Պարզապես ուզում եմ ասել, որ օրացույցը այնքան էլ վատ բան չէ: Օրինակ՝ երբ քունդ չի տանում, կարող ես նայել օրացույցին, հավշել տարվա օրերն ու շաբաթները, մինչև որ քունդ տանի  
> Ես չեմ փորձել, բայց կարծում եմ կօգնի


Լեո ջնա, երբ քունս չի տանում, նայում եմ օրացույցին ու հաշվում մինչև կոնկրետ ամսաթիվ ու էլ ընդհանրապես քունս չի տանում  :Jpit:

----------


## Dayana

Սիրելի ֆիլմերի տասնյակը վերանյեցի ու առաջին պատվավոր հորիզոնականում "տեղադրեցի" Осень в Нью-Йорке  ֆիլմը:  Սիրուն դերասանուհի, սիրուն սյուժե, սիրուն տեսարաններ, ամեն ինչ սիրուն է էս ֆիլմում: Արտահայտություններ, որոնք .. չգիտեմ... անգին են երևի: Մի սցենա կա, որտեղ հերոսուհին խոսում է հիշողությունների մասին: Մտածում էի չգրել, բայց կգրեմ: Էսպիսի մի խոսք կա` Մի տարի հետո ես կլինեմ հիշողություն... Նենց սիրուն էր:  :Smile:  
Ահա և նրանք`

Ամեն դեպքում ֆիլմը ունի մի անհաջող մաս` Էդ Ռիչար Գիրն է: Ոնց են ստիպել էս սիրուն աղջկան Գիրի հետ նկարվել,  չեմ սիրում էդ բիձուկին, իսկ այ Վայնոնային  :Love:  ըմմմմ, գժվել կարելի ա:

----------

Kita (04.07.2009), Երկնային (04.07.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Օֆիսում սեղանս նման ա մանկապարտեզի պահարանի՝ վրան լիքը խաղալիքներ կան, խխունջ, արջի մռութով բացիկ ու նման բաներ: Սկզբում բոլորին հետաքրքրում էր իմ խխունջիկը, որը բավականին մեծ է ու երբ ականջիդ ես մոտեցնում, մի կարգին խշշում է: Հետո սկսեց հետաքրքրել հրեշտակի թևիկներով պստիկի արձանիկը, որի տուտուզիկը բաց է ու միշտ ուրախանալու առիթ էր ստեղծում:  Հետո հայտնվեց սկրեպների պահապան Ռիչը, որի գլուխը զսպանակին է ամրացված ու ամեն անգամ կտտացնում եմ մռութին, իսկ ինքը, մեծ-մեծ ատամները բաց արած գլուխն առաջ ու հետ է տանում: Տեսնելու բան է:  :Jpit:  Ժամանակի հետ այստեղ եկան նաև երկու արջուկ՝փամփլիկ խաղալիք ու թղթե բացիկ: Թղթե բացիկի արջուկն իսկական նեմեցական արջ է՝ դմբլդոխի դեմքով, նենց մռութն ա, նենց տխուր դեմք ունի, քիչ ա մնում բռնես ուտես: Իսկ փափլիկ արջը լրիվ ուրիշ պատմություն է: Լրիվ ես եմ՝ հարյուրավոր կարկատաններով: Մեր թիմ լիդերից մեկի ուրախությունն է, ամեն օր գալիս է, գլուխո շոյում, անձեռոցիկով քիթիկը մաքրում ու գնում: Իսկ էսօր էլ եկավ, վրեցրեց արջիս, իրա կարմիր կիսաթւ բլուզը հանեց ու ասեց՝ ամառ ա, թող հով լինի  :Jpit:  հիմա խողճ արջս կարմրած դեմքով ա նստել:
Հ.Գ. Մտածում եմ, էդ արջի համար մի հատ արջուհի չգտնե՞մ  :Jpit:

----------

cold skin (06.07.2009), Kita (08.07.2009), Norton (06.07.2009), Tig (07.07.2009), Ռուֆուս (06.07.2009), Փոքրիկ (07.07.2009)

----------


## Արտիստ

> Հ.Գ. Մտածում եմ, էդ արջի համար մի հատ արջուհի չգտնե՞մ


Չէ, ասում եմ բժկի տար մի հատ  :Jpit:

----------


## Dayana

> Չէ, ասում եմ բժկի տար մի հատ


չէ, ուղղակի ցմփորիկ ա   :Tongue:   :Jpit:

----------


## impression

> չէ, ուղղակի ցմփորիկ ա


նվիրողի պես  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Պապիկիս մասին շատ եմ գրել, բայց միշտ կարոտս չի թողել գրել իրա բացառիկ խելքի ու քնքշության մասին: Պապիս դեմք էր, բառիս ամենասիրուն իմաստով: Նենց բռնկուն էր պապիս, իսկը իմ պես: Հանգիստ էր, շատ հանգիստ, մեկ էլ մի ստից բանից նենց կբռնկվեր, որ էլ ասելու չի, բայց դե հենց հաջորդ րոպեին էլ հանդարտվում էր: Այսինքն միշտ էլ բռնկվում էր, երբ տատիկն իրան նարդիով մարս էր անում  :Jpit:  Պապիս մի խոսք ունի, որը իսկական թևավոր խոսք ա՝ *Չի կարելի լինել էնքան քաղցր, որ քեզ կուլ տան, ոչ էլ էնքան թթու ՝ որ թքեն:* Ես երկու ծայրահեղություններն էլ հատում եմ: Երբ սիրում ու նվիրվում եմ, միշտ քաղցրության չափն անցնում եմ ու կուլ են տալիս՝ բոլորն անխտիր: Իսկ թթվության դեպքորում ոչ մի վայրկյան չեն մտածում:  Մի օր էս աշխարհն ինձ կուլ կտա՝ ես էլ կպրծնեմ, ինքն էլ:  :Smile:  
Հ.Գ. Չկպնեք, չհարցնեք "ի՞նչ ա եղել", հավես չունեմ: Իմ Դայուշնոցում ինչ գրող կուզեմ կգրեմ:

----------


## Dayana

Հայկական ֆիլմեր շատ եմ սիրում, բայց էդ ֆիլմերում իր առանձնահատուկ տեղն ունի "Կտոր մը Երկինքը": Սոֆիկո Չիաուրելլին Ֆրունզի հետ եթե մի ֆիլմում է նկարվել, ուրեմն ֆիլմը լավագույններից մեկն է առհասարակ համաշխարհային կինոդարանում: Սիրում եմ ֆիլմի բոլոր հերոսներին, բոլոր էպիզոդները, արտահայտությունները ու ամենից ատ մեկը, երբ քահանան հայտնում է, որ այսպես ասված համայնքը դեմ է նրա ու Անժելի միությանը ու Թորիկը բարկանում է ու ասում՝  
Ո՞ւր էր այդ համայնքը, երբ ես դժբախտ էի: 
Նենց եմ սիրում էս պահը, շատ:  :Smile:

----------

cold skin (08.07.2009), comet (08.07.2009), Ուլուանա (07.07.2009), Ռուֆուս (07.07.2009), Փոքրիկ (07.07.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Դե որ ես տարօրինակ սովորույթներ ունեմ, դա արդեն իսկ բացահայտված փաստ է: Իմ սովորույթներից է նաև մարդկանց աստիճանավորելը: Բոլոր մարդիկ ծանոթության սկզբում լինում են ամենացածր սանդղակում, հետո կամաց-կամաց բարձրանում են: Կարող է էնպես լինել, որ ինչ-որ մեկը խիստ հիասթափեցնի, բայց երբեք ցած չեմ գցում, տեղում մեխում եմ ու վերջ, իսկ կան էնպիսիք, ովքեր էնքան են աճում, որ բոլոր տեսակի սանդղակների վրայից թռնում են: Էսօր իմ հին ընկերնրից մեկի մասին խոսք գնաց ու մի քանի ֆրոնտո կարծիք լսեցի, որ ինքը արժանի չի իմ ընկերը լինել: Չորս տարի առաջ ես էլ դա կասեի, բայց 2006-ին մի նամակ ստացա, որ էդ մարդուն սանդղակով վեր բարձրացրեց: Ինչքան էլ անտարբեր ու հիմար լինի էդ մարդը, մեկ է, ինչ-որ ժամանակ ինչ-որ պարագայում իմ ընկերն է եղել ու ուղղակի չեմ կարող "դեն նետել" անցած 4 տարին:  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (08.07.2009), Kita (08.07.2009), Ռուֆուս (08.07.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Ցեխաջրեր... Էսօր հնարավոր բոլոր եղանակներով թրջվել եմ… Նախ մեքենան ցեխաջրեց, հետո անձրևը մի լավ ջրեց, հետո նորից ցեխաջուր:  Ամեն դեպքում գրել չի ստացվում, լուրջ դեպրեսիաներ են պետք: Երեկ բարկացել էի, չէի պատկերացնում մի օր, որ առանց սթրեսի, առանց նեղվածության լինի, էսօր դեռ էդպես է  :Jpit:

----------


## Dayana

Դեռևս մի տարի կամ գուցե կես առաջ ես ահավոր վախկոտ էի: Մեր տանը երեկոյան "շրջագայում" էի միայն բոլոր լույսերի վառված լինելու պարագայում: Ինձ թվում էր, թե վախն ինձ հետ ա ծնվել ու ինքը երբեք չի վերանալու.  ես վախենում էի մթությունից, սենյակում մենակ մնալուց, գիշերն առհասարակ վախենում էի թևս վերմակից դուրս հանել, հետո սկսեցի վախենալ բլոջիկներից, մորեխից... Մի խոսքով վախկոտ էի ամաչելու աստիճան: Վերջերս նկատել եմ, որ լույսերն անջատած առաջին հարկից երկրորդ հարկ եմ բարձրանում ու նույնիսկ էն պարագայում, որ հեռախոսս մոտս է, լույս չեմ գցում` նույնիսկ աստիճաններին: Փաստորեն, չեմ վախենում...  :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (09.07.2009), Chuk (09.07.2009), comet (09.07.2009), Norton (09.07.2009), Ribelle (09.07.2009), Surveyr (09.07.2009), Tig (09.07.2009), Երկնային (09.07.2009), Լեո (09.07.2009), Ռուֆուս (09.07.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Վախը նաև ինքնապաշտպանական ռեֆլեքս է: 
Փաստորեն սկսել ես քեզ ավելի պաշտպանված զգալ  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Վախը նաև ինքնապաշտպանական ռեֆլեքս է: 
> Փաստորեն սկսել ես քեզ ավելի պաշտպանված զգալ


Չէ, սկսել եմ պատշպանության կարիք չզգալ:  :Smile:

----------

comet (09.07.2009), Ribelle (09.07.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Ես չէի սխալվել: Դու հաջողություն ես բերում: :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Ես չէի սխալվել: Դու հաջողություն ես բերում:


Ու՜խ, կանչե՞լ են  :Yahoo:

----------


## Elmo

> Ու՜խ, կանչե՞լ են


հա, 1 փուլ: Էլի կգաս մեր մոտ: Դեռ 3 կամ 4 փուլ կա  :Blush:

----------


## Dayana

> հա, 1 փուլ: Էլի կգաս մեր մոտ: Դեռ 3 կամ 4 փուլ կա


Կինոները պատրաստի Էլմո ձյաձյա, գալու եմ  :Love:

----------


## Kita

> Կինոները պատրաստի Էլմո ձյաձյա, գալու եմ


Դայ բա տորտիկները :Jpit:

----------


## Dayana

> Դայ բա տորտիկները


Տորտիկ էլ կա՞ր  :Sad:  ինձ չեն ասել  :Cray:

----------


## Մանոն

> Դեռևս մի տարի կամ գուցե կես առաջ ես ահավոր վախկոտ էի: Մեր տանը երեկոյան "շրջագայում" էի միայն բոլոր լույսերի վառված լինելու պարագայում: Ինձ թվում էր, թե վախն ինձ հետ ա ծնվել ու ինքը երբեք չի վերանալու.  ես վախենում էի մթությունից, սենյակում մենակ մնալուց, գիշերն առհասարակ վախենում էի թևս վերմակից դուրս հանել, հետո սկսեցի վախենալ բլոջիկներից, մորեխից... Մի խոսքով վախկոտ էի ամաչելու աստիճան: Վերջերս նկատել եմ, որ լույսերն անջատած առաջին հարկից երկրորդ հարկ եմ բարձրանում ու նույնիսկ էն պարագայում, որ հեռախոսս մոտս է, լույս չեմ գցում` նույնիսկ աստիճաններին: Փաստորեն, չեմ վախենում...


Փաստորեն մի՜ քիչ մեծացել ես  :Tongue:  Քեզ կարոտել եմ… :Love:

----------


## Dayana

> Փաստորեն մի՜ քիչ մեծացել ես  Քեզ կարոտել եմ…


հա, մի քիչ  :Blush:  ես էլ եմ կարոտել  :Kiss:

----------


## Elmo

> Կինոները պատրաստի Էլմո ձյաձյա, գալու եմ


Իրար գլուխ կհավաքեմ, իմաց կտամ: Տորթիկը Անուշի վրա:

----------


## Dayana

Համեմատություներ...
Համեմատում ենք ամեն ինչ` գրքեր, ստողծագործություններ, երգ, պար, ֆիլմեր, երևույթներ ու նույնիսկ մարդկանց ու զգացմունքները: Հայրիկիս ընկերը` գիտության թեկնածու, արտագնա աշխատանքի ա մեկնել, իսկ էստեղ իրա որդին ինչպես ասում են "սեփական ուժերով" ՎՏ է ընդունվել: Անմիջապես օրինակ դարձրեցի փոքր եղբորս համար, իսկ դա սխալ էր, որովհետև երեխան ուզում է ֆուտբոլիստ դառնալ, իսկ երբ ասում է ֆուտբոլ, ասում եմ արդյոք Ֆիգու կդառնա? Նորից համեմատություն: Սարսափելին այն է, որ ինքս էլ համեմատվում եմ: Նայում եմ, փորձում համեմատվել, իսկ դա սխալ է, անընդունելի, բայց... համեմատում ենք ու համեմատվում, առանց ընդունելու, որ ընդհանուր եզրեր ուղղակի չեն կարող լինել, որովհետև ամեն ինչ ու բոլորը "unique"  են ու համեմաելն ուղղակի անհեթեթ է:  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (12.07.2009), may (12.07.2009), murmushka (14.07.2009), Tig (13.07.2009), Կաթիլ (13.07.2009), Մանոն (12.07.2009), Միքայէլ (13.07.2009), Փոքրիկ (12.07.2009)

----------


## Tig

> Համեմատություներ...
> Համեմատում ենք ամեն ինչ` գրքեր, ստողծագործություններ, երգ, պար, ֆիլմեր, երևույթներ ու նույնիսկ մարդկանց ու զգացմունքները: Հայրիկիս ընկերը` գիտության թեկնածու, արտագնա աշխատանքի ա մեկնել, իսկ էստեղ իրա որդին ինչպես ասում են "սեփական ուժերով" ՎՏ է ընդունվել: Անմիջապես օրինակ դարձրեցի փոքր եղբորս համար, իսկ դա սխալ էր, որովհետև երեխան ուզում է ֆուտբոլիստ դառնալ, իսկ երբ ասում է ֆուտբոլ, ասում եմ արդյոք Ֆիգու կդառնա? Նորից համեմատություն: Սարսափելին այն է, որ ինքս էլ համեմատվում եմ: Նայում եմ, փորձում համեմատվել, իսկ դա սխալ է, անընդունելի, բայց... համեմատում ենք ու համեմատվում, առանց ընդունելու, որ ընդհանուր եզրեր ուղղակի չեն կարող լինել, որովհետև ամեն ինչ ու բոլորը "unique"  են ու համեմաելն ուղղակի անհեթեթ է:


Արմինե ջան ինչոր տեղ ճիշտ ես, բայց ինչոր տեղ էլ նաև համեմատությունն է բորբոքում ձգտումենրը...... Այնպես որ չհամամատելն էլ մի բան չի :Wink: 
Պիտի գտնել համեմատման ոսկե միջինը… :Think:

----------

Apsara (14.07.2009)

----------


## Dayana

> Արմինե ջան ինչոր տեղ ճիշտ ես, բայց ինչոր տեղ էլ նաև համեմատությունն է բորբոքում ձգտումենրը...... Այնպես որ չհամամատելն էլ մի բան չի
> Պիտի գտնել համեմատման ոսկե միջինը…


Համեմատություն -» մրցակցություն -» նախանձ -» թույն -» ... վախենում եմ հետևանքներից Տիկ ջան, դրա համար "օձին բնում եմ սպանում" , դե գոնե փորձում եմ:  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Կան սովորույթներ, որոնցից անհնար է ձերբազատվել...

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Համեմատություն -» մրցակցություն -» նախանձ -» թույն -» ... վախենում եմ հետևանքներից Տիկ ջան, դրա համար "օձին բնում եմ սպանում" , դե գոնե փորձում եմ:


Արմ, քո բերածը հնարավոր տարբերակներից մեկն է միայն, մյուսն էլ սա է. համեմատություն —> մրցակցություն —> առաջընթաց։ 
Համեմատությունն ինքնին բացասական երևույթ չէ, եթե կարողանաս այն ճիշտ ու տեղին օգտագործել, ոչ թե ինքնանպատակ դարձնել՝ դառնալով վերջինիս գերին։

----------

Apsara (14.07.2009), Tig (14.07.2009)

----------


## Dayana

> Արմ, քո բերածը հնարավոր տարբերակներից մեկն է միայն, մյուսն էլ սա է. համեմատություն —> մրցակցություն —> առաջընթաց։ 
> Համեմատությունն ինքնին բացասական երևույթ չէ, եթե կարողանաս այն ճիշտ ու տեղին օգտագործել, ոչ թե ինքնանպատակ դարձնել՝ դառնալով վերջինիս գերին։


Ան ջան, ուղղակի ես, սկզբունքորեն, իմ առաջընթացի համար ուրիշին չեմ ընտրում մրցակցության առարկա: Դեմ եմ բոլոր տեսակի բարի նախանձներին ու որիշին աչք անելով առաջ գնալուն: Մաքսիմալ ուրիշին նայելով առաջ գնալս կլինի, եթե "ուրիշի", ով ինձ շատ թանկ ա համար ինչ-որ բան անեմ:
 :Blush:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Կարծեմ էլի եմ էս թեմայով գրել: Եթե համեմատվում ես ուրիշների հետ՝ ասենք, պայմանական Ա պարամետրով, աճում ես, բայց մեջը խեր չկա, որովհետև միշտ անբավարարված ես, քանի որ միշտ կգտնվի մեկը, ում Ա-ն քո Ա-ից մեծ ա: Եթե չես համեմատվում առհասարակ, կարող ես լճանալ, ու ընդհանրապես կորցնել քո Ա-ն, դրա վերջը էլի անբավարարված վիճակն ա: Դրա համար ամեն մարդ պետք ա համեմատվի ինքն իր հետ գերազանցի ինքն իրեն, ու հաճույք ստան ինքն իր նկատմամբ աճից: Էսօր իմ Ա-ն ավելի մեծ ա քան երեկ, իսկ վաղը իմ Ա-ի աճը եսօրվա նկատմամբ եղավ ավելի մեծ, քան եղել էր էսօր երեկվա նկատմամբ: Էս ա առանց նախանձի ու ինքդ քեզ ուտելու զարգանալու բանալին իմ համար: Ես տենց եմ անում՝ համենայնդեպս փորձում եմ  :Xeloq:

----------

Ariadna (14.07.2009), murmushka (14.07.2009), Second Chance (18.07.2009), Tig (14.07.2009), Երկնային (16.07.2009), Ուլուանա (15.07.2009)

----------


## Dayana

> Կարծեմ էլի եմ էս թեմայով գրել: Եթե համեմատվում ես ուրիշների հետ՝ ասենք, պայմանական Ա պարամետրով, աճում ես, բայց մեջը խեր չկա, որովհետև միշտ անբավարարված ես, քանի որ միշտ կգտնվի մեկը, ում Ա-ն քո Ա-ից մեծ ա: Եթե չես համեմատվում առհասարակ, կարող ես լճանալ, ու ընդհանրապես կորցնել քո Ա-ն, դրա վերջը էլի անբավարարված վիճակն ա: Դրա համար ամեն մարդ պետք ա համեմատվի ինքն իր հետ գերազանցի ինքն իրեն, ու հաճույք ստան ինքն իր նկատմամբ աճից: Էսօր իմ Ա-ն ավելի մեծ ա քան երեկ, իսկ վաղը իմ Ա-ի աճը եսօրվա նկատմամբ եղավ ավելի մեծ, քան եղել էր էսօր երեկվա նկատմամբ: Էս ա առանց նախանձի ու ինքդ քեզ ուտելու զարգանալու բանալին իմ համար: Ես տենց եմ անում՝ համենայնդեպս փորձում եմ


Բագը իմ ընգերն ա  :Smile: 
Ես հենց դա էլ ասում էի, որ սեփական արժանիքների ու սեփական հոգու հանգստության համար պիտի աճես, ոչ թե ուրիշից լավը  լինելու համար:

----------

Ariadna (14.07.2009), Ձայնալար (14.07.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Հարբած երիտասարդը կամուրջի վրա հրաժեշտ է տալիս սիրած աղջկան` պայմանով, որ հաջորդ կյանքում, եթե էս նույն կամրջից կոկորդը պատռելով աղջկա անունը գոռա` նա պիտի լսի...

----------


## Dayana

Փոքր ժամանակ, երևի շատ փոքր, որովհետև չեմ հիշում քանի տարեկան էի, մի պատմվածք կարդացի: Ցավոք չեմ հիշում ոչ վերնագիրը, ոչ հեղինակին, բայց հիշում եմ, որ ռուսիշերեն էր: Մի խոսքով մի փոքրիկ տղայի մասին էր, որ ապրում էր շատ աղքատ ընտանիքում ու երազում էր հաջողակ  բռնցքամարտիկ դառնալ ու մի օր հորը խնդրում է, իր համար "տանձիկ" գնել: Հայրը գումար չունենալու պատճառով դիմում է  խորամանկության ու տղայի համար գնում է տանձ` ուտելու: Երեխան գիտակցում է ամեն ինչ ու հորից արցունքները թաքցնելու համար որոշում է, որ եթե առաստաղին նայի, արցունքներն իրենք իրենց հետ կհոսեն, սակայն սխալվում է: 
Տրանսպորտում աչքերս փակ քթիս տակ մռմռում էի ինչ-որ երգ ու երևի կողքիս կնոջը նյարդայանցնում էի: Երբ տեղ հասանք, նույն կանգառում իջավ ու նայեցի, աչքերս երևի արևից մի քիչ ջրոտվել էր, սրբեցի ու ասեցի` իմիջիայլոց, ձեր պայուսակը շատ սիրուն ա: Նենց հավեսով ժպտաց  :Blush:  իսկ ես կարծում էի, թե ինքը ընդհանարպես չի ժպտում: Փաստորեն պայուսակն իսկապես սիրուն էր:

----------

Chuk (17.07.2009), cold skin (18.07.2009), dvgray (18.07.2009), Tig (18.07.2009), Փոքրիկ (18.07.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Մինչև պստոյի ծնվելը իրա հետ լիքը խոսում էի: Հարսս միշտ ուրախանում էր, որովհետև իրեն բարևելուց առաց չծնված պոտոյիկին էի բարևում ու զգուշացնում էի, որ հենց ծնվի, բոլորից զատ ինձ ա սիրելու ու ճանաչի: Չէին հավատում: Պատկերացրեք, երկու ամսեկան երեխային քնից արթնացնեք ինչ ճվվոց կգցի, իսկ ես գնում եմ, արթնացնում ու ասում ՝ Մոծա՞կ, ես եմ: Մեծ աչուկները բաց ա անում ու ժպտում: Երեկ էլ եմ գրկել, գզմզել ու չնայած դրանից հետո միլիոն անգամ ձեռքերս լվացել եմ ու լողացել, ձեռքերից էդ մոծակի հոտն ա գալիս:  :Love:

----------

Chilly (21.07.2009), Chuk (18.07.2009), cold skin (20.07.2009), comet (21.07.2009), Elmo (18.07.2009), Kuk (18.07.2009), murmushka (19.07.2009), Nadine (21.07.2009), Rammer (18.07.2009), Ribelle (27.07.2009), Second Chance (18.07.2009), Tig (18.07.2009), Բարձրահասակ (19.07.2009), Դեկադա (18.07.2009), Հայկօ (19.07.2009), Ռուֆուս (18.07.2009), Սյունիք (29.08.2009), Փոքրիկ (18.07.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Հայ կանայք սովոր չեն կեմպլեմենտների...
Ինսիտուտյան տարիներին մի անգամ ձեր բոլորի կեղմից հայտնի Հայրապետյան Միքայելն ասաց, որ հայ կանայք սովոր չեն հաճոյախոսությունների ու կարող են քարի պես դիմացդ կանգնել ու լսել մի քանի տոննա հաճոյախոսություն ու ոչ մի արձագանք, այն դեպքում, երբ օտարազգի ցանկացած կին ուղղակի կհալվեր դրանցից: Չգիտես ինչու վերջերս հիշեցի ու որոշեցի էքսպերիմենտ անել: Ամեն առավոտ գալիս եմ գործի ու աղջիկներից մեկին առանձնացնում ու օրվա ընթացքում ամեն հանդիպելիս նշում եմ, որ էսօր ինքը շատ սիրուն ա, որ զգեստը կամ սանրվածքը լավն է ու նման բաներ: Երկու օր անընդմեջ կեմպլեմենտ նույն մարդուն չեմ անում,  :Jpit:  բայց արի ու տես, որ մեր աղջիկները ոչ ուրախանում են ոչ էլ առավել ևս ծաղր կամ սուտ փնտրում: Մի օր մեկը չդիմացավ ու ասեց. "Օրիենտացիադ նորմալ ա՞  :Shok: ": 
Ահա թե ինչ, եթե մարդուն կոմպլեմենտ ես անում, ուրեմն դու կամ շեղված ես, կամ ... երկրորդ տարբերակ չկա, որովհետև մարդը սովոր չէ լավ բան լսել, ականջին հարազատ են դառել՝ "Քուրո, կարելիա ձեր հետ ծանոթանալ" կամ "Արա էս ինչ ծիտ ա" տեսակի արտահայտությունները:  :Smile:

----------

Chilly (22.07.2009), Chuk (22.07.2009), cold skin (22.07.2009), comet (22.07.2009), Kita (22.07.2009), Norton (22.07.2009), Ribelle (27.07.2009), Tig (23.07.2009), Բարձրահասակ (22.07.2009), Ռուֆուս (22.07.2009), Փոքրիկ (22.07.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Հ.Գ. Հաճոյախոսություններս երբեք կեղծ չեն լինում:  :Wink:

----------


## Ariadna

> Հ.Գ. Հաճոյախոսություններս երբեք կեղծ չեն լինում:


Բա էդ դեպքում ինչու՞ երկու օր անընդմեջ չես անում կոմպլիմենտ  :Smile:  Թե ձեր աղջիկների մոտ տենց չի լինում, որ երկու օր իրար վրա շատ սիրուն լինեն  :LOL:  Լավ, չնեղվես, էս դեպքում դու ես շեֆը, ոնց կվորոշես կոմպլիմենտ անել, էն էլ ճիշտն ա  :Kiss:

----------


## Dayana

> Բա էդ դեպքում ինչու՞ երկու օր անընդմեջ չես անում կոմպլիմենտ  Թե ձեր աղջիկների մոտ տենց չի լինում, որ երկու օր իրար վրա շատ սիրուն լինեն  Լավ, չնեղվես, էս դեպքում դու ես շեֆը, ոնց կվորոշես կոմպլիմենտ անել, էն էլ ճիշտն ա


Իմ օրենտացիոն համբավով երկու օր նույն աղջկան կոմպլեմենտ անեմ, ինձ գործից կհանեն  :LOL: 
Իսկ թե իրականում ինչու չեմ նույն մարդուն երկու օր անընդմեջ կոմպլեմենտ անում, քեզ առանձին կասեմ  :Wink:

----------

Ariadna (22.07.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Հայ կանայք սովոր չեն կեմպլեմենտների...
> Ինսիտուտյան տարիներին մի անգամ ձեր բոլորի կեղմից հայտնի Հայրապետյան Միքայելն ասաց, որ հայ կանայք սովոր չեն հաճոյախոսությունների ու կարող են քարի պես դիմացդ կանգնել ու լսել մի քանի տոննա հաճոյախոսություն ու ոչ մի արձագանք, այն դեպքում, երբ օտարազգի ցանկացած կին ուղղակի կհալվեր դրանցից: Չգիտես ինչու վերջերս հիշեցի ու որոշեցի էքսպերիմենտ անել: Ամեն առավոտ գալիս եմ գործի ու աղջիկներից մեկին առանձնացնում ու օրվա ընթացքում ամեն հանդիպելիս նշում եմ, որ էսօր ինքը շատ սիրուն ա, որ զգեստը կամ սանրվածքը լավն է ու նման բաներ: Երկու օր անընդմեջ կեմպլեմենտ նույն մարդուն չեմ անում,  բայց արի ու տես, որ մեր աղջիկները ոչ ուրախանում են ոչ էլ առավել ևս ծաղր կամ սուտ փնտրում: Մի օր մեկը չդիմացավ ու ասեց. "Օրիենտացիադ նորմալ ա՞ ": 
> Ահա թե ինչ, եթե մարդուն կոմպլեմենտ ես անում, ուրեմն դու կամ շեղված ես, կամ ... երկրորդ տարբերակ չկա, որովհետև մարդը սովոր չէ լավ բան լսել, ականջին հարազատ են դառել՝ "Քուրո, կարելիա ձեր հետ ծանոթանալ" կամ "Արա էս ինչ ծիտ ա" տեսակի արտահայտությունները:


Ճիշտ է, խոսքդ կանանց մասին է... բայց ես շատ դժվար եմ և կոմպլիմենտ անում և առհասարակ, ընդունում...
Կարծում եմ, կոմպլիմենտը տեղին է, երբ դու ի սրտե ուզում ես ասել, որ ...
շատերը կոմպլիմենտ են անում դիմացինին հաճելի լինելու համար:

----------


## Dayana

> Ճիշտ է, խոսքդ կանանց մասին է... բայց ես շատ դժվար եմ և կոմպլիմենտ անում և առհասարակ, ընդունում...
> Կարծում եմ, կոմպլիմենտը տեղին է, երբ դու ի սրտե ուզում ես ասել, որ ...
> շատերը կոմպլիմենտ են անում դիմացինին հաճելի լինելու համար:


Շատերն ուղղակի "ափսոսում" են կոմպլեմենտ անել, կամ վախենում են ցարական տիտղոսները ցած ընկնեն ուսերից:  :Wink:  
Ամենից հետաքրքիրն էն էր, որ գրառումս մեծամասամբ ընկալվեց  որպես ծաղրանք կամ կեղծավորություն:  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

Ես էլ եմ շատ կոմպլիմենտներ անում, ծանոթ աղջիկներին ու շատ էլ գոհ էն լինում, միանգամից դեմքներ արտահայտությունտ փոխվումա, բաա :Smile: 
Ճիշտա ես մեծիմասամբ հումորով եմ անում, բայց լուրջ էն ընդունում, տենց ձեռա տալիս :LOL:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Շատերն ուղղակի "ափսոսում" են կոմպլեմենտ անել, կամ վախենում են ցարական տիտղոսները ցած ընկնեն ուսերից:  
> Ամենից հետաքրքիրն էն էր, որ գրառումս մեծամասամբ ընկալվեց  որպես ծաղրանք կամ կեղծավորություն:


Հա ամեն մոտեցում էլ կա... ասում են, որ մարդիկ միշտ պետք է աշխատեն իրենց դիմացինին դրական էմոցիաներ տալ, մասնավորապես, եթե մեկի մոտ մի բան լավ է ստացվում, ասել դրա մասին, սա չպետք է շփոթել շողոքորթության հետ,..., արդյունքում, դիմացինդ իրեն լավ կզգա... 
Ես շատ հազվագյուտ եմ կոմպլիմենտ անում... դե դա ինչքանով է դրական կամ բացասական, չգիտեմ...

----------

Dayana (22.07.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Հ.Գ. Հաճոյախոսություններս երբեք կեղծ չեն լինում:


Ճիշտ ա: Շատ խելոք, պուճուր, սիրուն, բարի ու հաջողություն բերող աղջիկ, որին շատ եմ սիրում:  :Love:

----------

Dayana (22.07.2009)

----------


## Dayana

27 ու 7 ...
զզվում եմ Հուլիսի 27-ից...

----------


## Elmo

> 27 ու 7 ...
> զզվում եմ Հուլիսի 27-ից...


Սիրուն աղջիկ հեսա մի բան կասեմ, կսկսես չզզվել 27-ից:
Էսօր 27-ն ա չէ՞: Էսօր զագնեցին կանչեցին:  :Yahoo:

----------

Ariadna (27.07.2009), Հայկօ (27.07.2009)

----------


## Dayana

> Սիրուն աղջիկ հեսա մի բան կասեմ, կսկսես չզզվել 27-ից:
> Էսօր 27-ն ա չէ՞: Էսօր զագնեցին կանչեցին:


 :Yahoo: 
Ինչ լավա Մո, դե քեզ հաջողություն  :Wink:  
Համ էլ տեսա՞ր, ես հեչ կապ չունեի  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> Ինչ լավա Մո, դե քեզ հաջողություն  
> Համ էլ տեսա՞ր, ես հեչ կապ չունեի


Մերսի Դայ ջան:

Համ էլ ուներիր: Դու չգիտես, ես եմ զգում, որ ունեիր: Վրջնական գնահատման փուլինց առաջ գալու եմ օրհնես:  :Jpit:

----------


## Dayana

> Մերսի Դայ ջան:
> 
> Համ էլ ուներիր: Դու չգիտես, ես եմ զգում, որ ունեիր: Վրջնական գնահատման փուլինց առաջ գալու եմ օրհնես:


Հա Մո ջան, արի, բայց մեկ ա ես նիուդաչնիկ սատկում եմ  :Jpit:  զգույշ կլինես  :Wink:  
Հ.Գ. Անուշին ու փոքրիկ շտանգիստին բարևի  :Love:

----------

Elmo (27.07.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Արժեքային համակարգ...
Ընդհանրապես էդ գնահատման ու արժեվորման համակարգերը խիստ կարևոր են ու առանց դրանց, մեղմ ասած ՝ նիկուդա, բայց իրենց ամենից վատ հատկանիշնը փոփոխականությունն է: Այն ասես կա, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ ինքը չկա, որովհետև այն մոտ վեց միլիարդ է, կամ մի քանի միլիոն ավել: Ու դա դեռ ոչինչ՝ այն ժամանակի ու տարածության մեջ փոփոխվում է: Կարող է հստակ սահմանված լինել, սակայն մի րոպեում ուղղակի քանդվել: Դասակարգման արդյունքում առաջնային "հասցեները" դուրս են նետվում անպետք իրի պես ու իրենց փոխարինման են գալիս նորերը, իսկ երբեմն նաև էտալոններ են սահմանվում: Մի խոսքով դասակարգման համակարգը սիրուն բանա, դուրս գալիս ա:  :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (30.07.2009), Chilly (29.07.2009), Chuk (28.07.2009), Tig (29.07.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Գնամ լիմոն ուտեմ, որ էս երջանիկ դեմքիս արտահայտությունն անցնի:  ::}: 
Երոն ճիշտ էր, ես փոխվողը չեմ, բայց ի՞նչ լավա, որ ես չեմ փոխվի ...  :Yahoo:  

Հ.Գ. Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը տխուր էր, կներեք որ ես էսքան ուրախ եմ:

----------

*e}|{uka* (30.07.2009), Chuk (30.07.2009), cold skin (30.07.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Չուկի Տերևը կարդալուց հետո հիշեցի: Ես դպրոցական հասակում առավել անտաղանդ էի, քան հիմա ու էն ժամանակ մտքերս շարադրել ընդհանրապես չէի կարողանում: Մինչև 9-րդ դասարան, հենց շարադրություն գրելու խնդիր էր լինում, գալիս էի տուն սկսում մամային կամ պապային համոզել, որ ինձ օգնեն: Հիշում եմ, մի անգամ մեր Գրականության դասատուն ինչ-որ բառերի շարան էր տվել, որով պիտի շարադրություն գրեինք: Երբ կարդացի գրածս, մաման քիչ էր մնում կաթված ստանար: Ստիպված ինքը իմ փոխարեն գրեց:  :Blush:  Լավ հիշում եմ, մամաս էդ բառաշարանի հիման վրա, ի միջի այլոց նշեմ, որ էդ բառաշարանը կյանքումս հանդիպած ամենատխմար բառախումբն էր, որով հնարավոր էր հստակ միտք շարադրել,   նկարագրել էր պատմական ինչ-որ դեպք: Իհարկե 5 ստացա, ու հենց հաջորդ օրը, դասարանում շարադրություն գրելու առաջադրանք ստացանք: Ասեցի վերջ, հիմա մի հիմարություն կգրեմ ու կբռնվեմ: Մի խոսքով գրեցի իմ "Կռունկ ուստի կուգաս"-ը ու չնայած 5 էի ստացել, ամեն դեպքում նաև ստացա հետևյալ արտահայտությունը` Ժուռնալից արտագրած տեքստ էր, ես սա արդեն ինչ-որ տեղ կարդացել եմ:  :Smile:  
Հետաքրքիր մարդ էր ուսուցիչս: Մի անգամ ասաց` Այս աղջիկն իսկապես տաղանդավոր է, բայց երևի սկլերոզ ուներ, որովհետև չասեց, թե ինչում եմ ես տաղանդավոր:  :LOL:

----------

Amaru (31.07.2009), Chilly (31.07.2009), Chuk (31.07.2009), comet (05.08.2009), Norton (31.07.2009), Second Chance (06.08.2009), Tig (31.07.2009), Ungrateful (31.07.2009), Բարձրահասակ (31.07.2009), Ուլուանա (31.07.2009), Ռուֆուս (31.07.2009), Սյունիք (29.08.2009), Փոքրիկ (31.07.2009), Ֆոտոն (05.08.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Կան սովորություններ, որոնցից երբեք չեմ կարողանա ձերբազատվել: Հիթչի մեթոդը ֆիլմում մի անհաջողակ չաղլիկ կար, որ ամեն ինչ թափում էր վրան, պարել չգիտեր ու գլխից մեծ մեկին էր սիրահարվել: Նմանա չէ՞ ինձ:  :Jpit:   Ամեն անգամ պաղպաղակ վաճառողի կողքով անցնելիս ուզում եմ ուտել, բայց ուտում եմ միայն երբ մենակ եմ, որովհետև հակառակ դեպքում պիտի թափեմ վրաս ուրիշների ներկայությամբ: Ամոթ ա:  :Blush: 
Անհաղթահարելի սովորույթներից ա նաև թղթե սոկի տուփը ծալծլելը, երեկոյան, քնից առաջ չաթլիստում օնլայն բոլորին բարի գիշեր ասելը, անկախ նրանից բարևել էի թե ոչ, ձայնիս  տոնի բարձրացմանը զուգընթաց լացելը, առանց ակնոցների արևին նայելը, որի արդյունքում ոսպնյակի այրվածք եմ ստանում ու մի քանի րոպե ուղղակի կուրանում եմ, կաթով թեյ խմելը, պուճուրների հետ չարություն անելը, քթի տակ մռմռալը՝ անընդհատ ու էլի շատ ինձ հատուկ անսովոր սովորույթներ:

Էնքան երկար գրեցի, մոռացա ինչ էի ուզում ասել:
Էսօր ցանցային ադմինիստրատորների միջազգային օրն  է, այնպես որ Հեփի Սիսադմինզ Դեյ  :Jpit:

----------

Amaru (31.07.2009), Chuk (31.07.2009), comet (05.08.2009), Enipra (31.07.2009), Ribelle (04.08.2009), Tig (31.07.2009), Ungrateful (31.07.2009), Բարձրահասակ (31.07.2009), Մանոն (31.07.2009), Ուլուանա (07.08.2009), Ֆրեյա (31.07.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Քամին պատուհանս ա թակում, բայց ալարում եմ վեր կենալ, բաց անել ու տեսնել, թե ինչ ա ուզում...  :Smile:

----------

Բարձրահասակ (05.08.2009), Ֆոտոն (05.08.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Ես՝ ինքնակոչս օրագրի տիրոջը շնորհում եմ հաջողություն բերող թալիսմանի կոչում:  :Love: 
Կարգավիճակդ փոխի դիր թալիսման  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Ես՝ ինքնակոչս օրագրի տիրոջը շնորհում եմ հաջողություն բերող թալիսմանի կոչում: 
> Կարգավիճակդ փոխի դիր թալիսման


Մո, ինձ կկտրատեն ու ակուլաներին բաժին կդարձնեն  :Jpit: 
համ էլ շնորհավոր  :Yahoo:  ամեն տեղ կասեմ ես ՑԲ-ում ծանոթ ադմին ունեմ  :Blush:

----------

Elmo (06.08.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Մո, ինձ կկտրատեն ու ակուլաներին բաժին կդարձնեն 
> համ էլ շնորհավոր  ամեն տեղ կասեմ ես ՑԲ-ում ծանոթ ադմին ունեմ


համ էլ դեռ հայտնի չի թալիսմանը ով ա  :Beee:

----------


## Dayana

> համ էլ դեռ հայտնի չի թալիսմանը ով ա


ահա և առաջին "պիլայով" կտրատողը  :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> ահա և առաջին "պիլայով" կտրատողը


հա՞
 :Beee:

----------


## Dayana

անգույն...

----------


## Dayana

Երևի չկա մի հայ կամ նախին սովետակա երկրներից որևէ մեկի բնակիչ, որ չի տեսել "поле чудес" հեռուստահաղորդումը: Ցավոք չեմ հիշում էն շրջանը,երբ Լիստեվն էր վարում, բայց մի արտահայտություն կա, որի համար սիրում էդ հաղորդումը: Ամեն անգամ, ավարտին, Յակուբովիչն ասում ա՝ "и дай вам бог хотя бы на эту короткую неделю": Նենց ա դուրս գալիս:  :Smile: 
Մի արտահայտություն էլ կա, որ առաջին հայացքից տափակություն ա թվում, իրար կպցրած հանգեր, բայց երբ մի քիչ ավեի խորն ես մտածում, նենց լավն ա՝ "русское радио - все будет хорошо":

----------

Amaru (14.08.2009), Kita (10.08.2009), murmushka (11.09.2009), Բարձրահասակ (11.08.2009), Ֆրեյա (10.08.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Գաղտնիքն այլևս գաղտնիք չի, եթե այն հայտնի է մեկից ավելի մարդկանց: :Smile:

----------

Կաթիլ (14.08.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Գաղտնիքն այլևս գաղտնիք չի, եթե այն հայտնի է մեկից ավելի մարդկանց:


Ինձ էլ կասե՞ս  :Blush:

----------


## Dayana

> Ինձ էլ կասե՞ս


ինչ ասեմ?  :Xeloq:

----------


## Dayana

Երկրորդ կուրս էինք, մեր խումբ մի տղա եկավ: Աշխույժ տղա էր, որ դուրս էր մնացել ինսիտուտից, գնացել էր բանա ու վերադառնալով վերականգնվել ու եկել էր մեր խումբ: Էս տղան բացի մասնագիտությունից ինչ ասես չէր աշխատում, սկսած մեր Աստղուլի մասնագիտությունց` քսեռոքում  :Jpit:  վերջացրած ֆիլմերի մոնտաժման աշխատանքով: Մի օր էլ գալիս է դասի ու հայտարարում, որ սիրահարվել է ու կորում մի ամսով, ինչպես սովորաբար անում էր: Վերադարձին իր հետ բերում է հարսանեկան նկարներն ու հայտարարում, որ ամուսնացել է: Մի տարի անց նա արդեն մեր կուրսում չէր, բերեց իր փոքրիկի նկարները` իսկական հրաշք:
Էսօր փողոցում հանդիպեցի: Հետաքրքրվեցի փոքրիկով ում մասին շատ "դեմք" պատմություններ էի լսում կուրսեցինքրից: Պարզվեց ամուսնալուծվել են: Իրենց ամուսնությունը էնքան արագ էր, էնքան հաստատուն, բոլորին դեմ գնալով, իսկ ամուսնալուծությունը ինչպես ինքն ասեց` ոնց որ կինոյում: Փաստորեն տենց էլ է լինում` թվում է թե սիրում ողջ կյանքի համար մեկ էլ մի օր բաբաց ու ամեն ինչ օդ է թռնում ու մնում է խորը հիասթափությունը: Բայց ոչինչ, իր մոտ արդեն ամեն ինչ նորովի ու լավ է գնում: 
Հա, երկար բարակ գրեցի ու մոռացա ասել կարևորը: Հետաքրքրվեցի, թե ինչով է զբաղում ու երբ ասեց, որ թատրոնում է աշխատում, անմիջապես ենթադրեցի, որ ռեժիսոր է կամ ռեժիսորի ասիստենտ: Պարզվեց որ չնայած աշխատել է որպես ռեժիսորի ասիստենտ, հիմա լրիվ ուրիշ մասնագիտությամբ է աշխատում թատրոնում` Լուսարար:  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (20.08.2009), Chuk (18.08.2009), Kita (18.08.2009), Norton (18.08.2009), Բարձրահասակ (19.08.2009), Մանուլ (20.08.2009), Սյունիք (29.08.2009), Փոքրիկ (19.08.2009), Ֆոտոն (18.08.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Բայց ոչինչ, իր մոտ արդեն ամեն ինչ նորովի ու լավ է գնում:


Իսկ նախկին կնոջ մո՞տ:

----------


## Dayana

> Իսկ նախկին կնոջ մո՞տ:


նա էլ է լավ, իհարկե հիմա Հայաստանում չէ, բայց իր մոտ էլ է կարծես ամեն ինչ կարգին  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

բոլոր ուժերը հավաքեցինք` գնաց…
Ուրեմն… լավ ավելի լուրջ, ուզում եմ մի քիչ “բամբասեմ” Անուկից : Ան էս ռասկռուտկայի համար ինձ պիտի վճարես հա   ...

Երբ դեռ նոր էի ակումբում` էդ մի երեք տարի առաջ էր, վախենում էի գրառումներ անել, որովհետև “Մեծն Ուլուանան” ինձ ինֆրեքշըն կտար: Բա ոնց էի զարմանում, որ գրածներս էր կարդում, ու մի շրջան կար, երբ նույնիսկ վարկանիշ էր տալիս դրանց, կամ ասում էր, որ լավնա: Ակումբում ակտիվնալուս զուգընթաց սկսեցի ավելի խուսափել Անուկից: Իմ համար Անուկը` “Ես ամեն ինչ գիտեմ” էր: Դե ես մեղք չունեմ, ինքը ամեն ինչ գիտի, բոլոր թեմաներում գրառում ունի, ու ինչ գրառում` մի 20 տող:  :Blush:  Հետո սկսեցի “չսիրել” Անուկին, որովհետև համոզված էի, որ ինձանից զզվումա: Մի անգամ որոշեցի փորձ կատարել` ասում եմ, շատ պիտի մեծանամ, որ ինձ Այ Սի Քյու-ում ավելացնես? Մեկ էլ գգմփ ու խուսափողական պատասխան: Հասկացա, որ  իմ թափի բանը չի ու խելոք կողք քաշվեցի: Հետո, որ երեխեքը խոսում էին Անուկի մասին, շատրեն ասում էին գա Հայաստան, երկար բարակ խոսենք, շփվենք, զարանում էի, ասում էի “ինչի Անուկը շփվումա?  ” Լավ է, ինչ եմ էսքան փիս-փիս բաներ գրում: Հեսա կողքից կարդացողը կմտածի, Անուկը բոբոյա: Էս սաղ նախապատմությունը նրա համար էր, որ ասեի` լրիվ ուրիշ կողմից եմ բացահայտել Անուկին: Ով կմտածեր, որ լեգենդար Ուլուանան կմտնի իմ բլոգ, քոմենթ կանի, դեռ մի բան էլ հետս կընկերանա ու ես իրան կասեմ Անուկ :yups Հա, մեկ էլ ինքը մի հատկանիշ ունի, որ քչերն ունեն` անկեղծության “փոշեկուլ” ա, հետը խոսելիս կարող ես բերանիցդ թռցնել էնպիսի բաներ, որ ոչ մեկի չես ասել: Զգույշ կլինեք Անուկի հետ:  ուֆ, էն կարևորները չասեցի: Ան, ուրախ եմ, որ ընկերացանք, մեկ էլ ոչ ճիշտ հայերենով գրլուս համար կներես, բլոգում սիրում եմ մի քիչ “ռաբիզոտ” գրել: Համ էլ, իմ Տաչիկը լավնա  :Tongue: 

Էս գրածս ահագին հին է, հիմա նաև կավելացնեմ, որ Անուկի հետ շատ ընդհանուր հատկանիշներ ունենք. երկուսս էլ արտույտիկ ենք, հետ ենք նայում, հեռախոսը վերջինն ենք անջատում, վախում ենք բլոջիկներից ու էլի շատ հատկանիշներ...

----------

*e}|{uka* (19.08.2009), Chuk (19.08.2009), Norton (19.08.2009), Դեկադա (19.08.2009), Երկնային (19.08.2009), Մանուլ (20.08.2009), Փոքրիկ (20.08.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Երկրորդ կուրս էինք, մեր խումբ մի տղա եկավ: Աշխույժ տղա էր, որ դուրս էր մնացել ինսիտուտից, գնացել էր բանա ու վերադառնալով վերականգնվել ու եկել էր մեր խումբ: Էս տղան բացի մասնագիտությունից ինչ ասես չէր աշխատում, սկսած մեր Աստղուլի մասնագիտությունց` քսեռոքում  վերջացրած ֆիլմերի մոնտաժման աշխատանքով:


ինչ մասնագիտություն ունեմ է... բոլորին ձգում ա :LOL:   :Yea:

----------


## Dayana

Քանի որ օֆիսում ինչ-որ մեկը  տրորել ա ինտերնետի լարը,  լարը ծակվել ա ու հիմա սաղ իներներտը արտահոսում ա, որոշեցի մի քանի զավեշալի դեպք պատմել:

Երաժշտական դպրոցում մի ընկերուհի ունեի, շատ տաղանդավոր աղջիկ էր: Երբ մենք նոր ընդունվում էինք երաժշտական, ինքն արդեն նվագում էր: Բայց մի "վատ" սովորություն ուներ՝ սիրում էր ռետին ուտել: Ես էլ մի ռետին ունեի՝ կլուբնիկայի տեսքով ու անուշ հոտով: Ամեն անգամ ասում էր. "Ամ, կտա՞ս ուտեմ",- ես էլ ահավոր բարկանում էի ու չէի տալիս: Մի օր էլ ռետինս թողնում եմ սեղանին (մենք միասին ենք նստել ամբողջ 7 տարի) ներս եմ գալիս ու ի՞նչ տեսնեմ, ռետինս կծել էր ու մի մեծ հատված արդեն ծամում էր: Անմիջապես բարկացա, մեկ էլ երջանիկ դեմքվ ասում ա.
- Ուխ, ինչ համով ա  :Love:  կտա՞ս մի հատ էլ կծեմ:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Մի քանի օր առաջ արթնանում եմ, մեկ էլ տատիկս տխուր դեմքով ասում ա.
-Հլը ասա տատ, էս գիշեր աչք փակել ե՞ս:
Զարմացած նայում մ տատիկի դեմքին.
-Ի՞նչ ա եղել տատ:
-Էն շան տղի պատճառով:
Էստեղ սկսում եմ անհանգստանալ, ոնց մտածում եմ, ոչ մեկ տատիկին չէր նեղացնի ու հետաքրքրվում եմ.
-Տատ, էսան տղեն ովա՞:
-Հայկը:
 :Shok:  աչքերս դուրս են թռնում, ո՞նց թե  Հայկը: (Եղբորս անունը Հայկ է)
-Ի՞նչ ա արել տատ:
-Սպանել են էն խուժանները  :Sad:  
Էտեղ սկսում եմ մտածել, որ տատիկս վատ երազ ա տեսել ու իրեն վատ ա զգում, բայց պարզվեց, որ Հայկը կինոյի տղեն ա  :Jpit: 

Լավ, ինտերնետի արտահոսքը կասեցվեց, գնամ գործ անեմ  :Jpit:

----------

Chuk (20.08.2009), Kita (20.08.2009), Norton (20.08.2009), Մանուլ (20.08.2009), Փոքրիկ (20.08.2009), Ֆոտոն (20.08.2009)

----------


## Ariadna

> Քանի որ օֆիսում ինչ-որ մեկը  տրորել ա ինտերնետի լարը,  լարը ծակվել ա ու հիմա սաղ իներներտը արտահոսում ա, որոշեցի մի քանի զավեշալի դեպք պատմել:
> 
> Երաժշտական դպրոցում մի ընկերուհի ունեի, շատ տաղանդավոր աղջիկ էր: Երբ մենք նոր ընդունվում էինք երաժշտական, ինքն արդեն նվագում էր: Բայց մի "վատ" սովորություն ուներ՝ սիրում էր ռետին ուտել: Ես էլ մի ռետին ունեի՝ կլուբնիկայի տեսքով ու անուշ հոտով: Ամեն անգամ ասում էր. "Ամ, կտա՞ս ուտեմ",- ես էլ ահավոր բարկանում էի ու չէի տալիս: Մի օր էլ ռետինս թողնում եմ սեղանին (մենք միասին ենք նստել ամբողջ 7 տարի) ներս եմ գալիս ու ի՞նչ տեսնեմ, ռետինս կծել էր ու մի մեծ հատված արդեն ծամում էր: Անմիջապես բարկացա, մեկ էլ երջանիկ դեմքվ ասում ա.
> - Ուխ, ինչ համով ա  կտա՞ս մի հատ էլ կծեմ:


Արմ, բայց արի խոստովանի, որ էդ ռետինները շատ գայթակղիչ էին, ես էլ փորձում էի դիմանալ գայթակղությանը, բայց արդյունքում մի փոքրիկ մաս գոնե ռետինիցս կծված էր լինում: Բա կիվիի  հոտովը իիինչ լավն էր  :Love:

----------


## Dayana

> Արմ, բայց արի խոստովանի, որ էդ ռետինները շատ գայթակղիչ էին, ես էլ փորձում էի դիմանալ գայթակղությանը, բայց արդյունքում մի փոքրիկ մաս գոնե ռետինիցս կծված էր լինում: Բա կիվիի  հոտովը իիինչ լավն էր


ես ոչ մի անգամ չեմ փորձել  :LOL:  , քուիկիկ, ախր դա ռետին ա  :Blush:

----------


## Ariadna

> ես ոչ մի անգամ չեմ փորձել  , քուիկիկ, ախր դա ռետին ա


Անպայման փորձի, չես փոշմանի  :LOL:  Քուիկիկը նույնիսկ ֆոտոներն էր կրծում փոքր ժամանակ, նենց հետաքրքիր արոմատ ունեին, մեկ էլ ապերիկիս թևիկները  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Անպայման փորձի, չես փոշմանի  Քուիկիկը նույնիսկ ֆոտոներն էր կրծում փոքր ժամանակ, նենց հետաքրքիր արոմատ ունեին, մեկ էլ ապերիկիս թևիկները


Խեղճ Բագ  :Jpit:

----------


## Ariadna

> Խեղճ Բագ


Բագը մինչև հիմա, որ ինչ որ մեկի էրեխուն սիրում եմ, ասում ա՝ զգուշ էղեք, սա կծում-մծում ա  :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

Երկու տարի մինուս 8 օր ու Finita, la commedia :

----------


## Dayana

չեմ սիրում հրաժեշտը...
ինչ-որ ժամանակը մեկ թիմով հավաքվում ենք ու լսում ՝ Ժողովուրդ, ես գնում եմ...
Նենց զզվելի զգցողություն ա առաջանում, ոնց որ ամբողջ աշխարհի առաջ մենակ կանգնած լինես ու սպասես, թե երբ են պոմիդորով դեմքիդ խփելու: Երևի ծանր եմ տանում էս տեսակի հրաժեշտը, քանի որ հետ նայելու ու մի վերջին հայացքով ուղեկցելու հնարավորություն չկա: Չսիրեցի ես էդ հրաժեշտը...

----------

Բարձրահասակ (27.08.2009), Սյունիք (29.08.2009), Փոքրիկ (25.08.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Անձրև `

----------

*e}|{uka* (13.09.2009), Ambrosine (06.09.2009), Ariadna (08.09.2009), Chuk (06.09.2009), murmushka (11.09.2009), Norton (06.09.2009), Second Chance (08.09.2009), Ungrateful (06.09.2009), Բարձրահասակ (07.09.2009), Երկնային (11.09.2009), Լեո (06.09.2009), Լուսաբեր (13.09.2009), Մանուլ (08.09.2009), Ուրվական (06.09.2009), Չամիչ (13.09.2009), Սյունիք (08.09.2009), Փոքրիկ (06.09.2009), Ֆոտոն (06.09.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Մի քանի ամիս առաջ խոսում էի ընկերներիցս մեկի հետ, ասում էր՝ Դրսում կյանքն արագ ա,  մտնում ես մետրո ու մարդկային հոսքը քեզ տանում ա իր ուղղությամբ, փողոցում հոսքը քեզ տանում ա ու եթե հանկարծ հոսքին հակառակ փորձես գնալ, տեղ չես հասնի: Մտածեցի ՝ Տեսնես Հայաստանում ե՞րբ էդպես կլինի: Վերջերս նկատել եմ, որ Երևանում լրիվ նույնն է: Դուրս եմ գալիս փողոց ու հիշում "Dying young" ֆիլմը, որտեղ գլխավոր հերոսը բղավում էր "Too Loud", իսկ ես երբեմն "too fast" գոռալու կարիք եմ ունենում: Մարդիկ էնպիսի արագությամբ են անցնում, որ գլուխս սկսում է պտտվել: Էսօր մոտ 20 մետր հեռավորության վրա գտնվող խանութն էի գնում ու ետդարձի ճանապարհին արդեն գլխապտույտից քիչ էր մնում պատերից բռնվեի: Տեսնես իսկապե՞ս կյանքն ա արագացել, թե՞ ես եմ "դանդաղել":

----------

Ambrosine (08.09.2009), Chuk (09.09.2009), Kita (08.09.2009), Norton (11.09.2009), Բարձրահասակ (11.09.2009), Ուլուանա (08.09.2009), Ռուֆուս (09.09.2009), Սյունիք (08.09.2009), Ֆոտոն (08.09.2009)

----------


## Dayana

- Հայրիկ, այսօր շուտ կգաս տուն?, Ռիչն է մեզ հյուր գալու:

- Ներիր փոքրիկս, այսօր ներկայացում ունենք:

Ինչպես միշտ առաջինն եմ եկել, դահլիճը կամաց-կամաց լցվում է հանդիսատեսով, ահա և տիկին Սմիթը. նա ոչ մի ներկայացում բաց չի թողնում: Ինչպես միշտ եկել է շնիկի, դստեր ու նրա տխմար ամուսնու հետ, որին աղջիկը միշտ հուշում է անտրակտի ժամանակ: Հիմա կսկսի ներկայացումը, մարում են դահլիճը լուսավորող ջահերը ` հերթով, վարագույրը փակ է, բացվում է վարագույրն ու երևում է միայն բեմի ետնամասը. բեմը մթության մեջ է:

Բեմը կիսամութ է: Ետնամասում լսվում է թմբուկների ձայն: Բեմում են վհուկները:

Աղոտ լույս է ընկնում վհուկի դեմքին, - սա նավաստու մատն է, որ լողում էր հեռվից,- լռություն, - ծափեր...

Իմ խեղճ պարոն Պիեռ, ձեր թատրոնի զգեստապահարանում չկա ոսկեգույն զգեստ ու ստիպված ենք "ստանալ"   սպիտակ զգեստների արծաթե երանգները:

-Նա մահացավ ու կատարեց իր պարտքը,

Աստված նրա հետ` ահա սփոփանքը...

Լույսը մարդում է ու նորից վառվում բեմի ետնամասում, դեմքերն ու դերերն արդեն չեմ զգում` նրանք տարբեր են ու չափազանց նման: Վարագույրը փակվում է:
Ծափեր.... բեմը դավարում է: ծափեր... ետ են գալիս բոլորը, հագուստներ, կարևոր ու երկրորդական տեսարաններ, դերասաններ, պաուզա... ծափեր... գլուխս կախ եմ գցում...

Ծափեր....

Վարագույրը փակվում է ու դահլիճն այլևս չի երևում, կարծես այն չկա. կա միայն բեմ:
Տեսարան երկուս. Բեմը կամաց-կամաց լուսավորվում է ու երևում են այս տեսարանի դեկորացիենարը:
Ողջ ներկայացման ընթացքում Պիեռի դեմքը մերթ շառագունում էր, մեկ նա ժպտում էր, մեկ էլ հանկարծ ` գունատվում: Ավատրին նա կատարելապես ուժասպառ կլինի:

Բեմի կիսախավարում երևում է Մակդուֆի շողքը.
-Ապրի արքա...

Աղոտ լույսը լուսավորում է նախ դեմքը, հետո ` ձեռքը: Ետնամասում վառվում է լույսն ու երևում էն վհուկները...

Երկրորդական դերեր, գլխավոր դերեր, Լեդի Մակբեթ, պարոն Պիեռ. ծափեր... չեմ շտապում գլուխս վեր բարձրացնել: Ծափեր... Երբեմն դրանք այնքան երկար են տևում, ետ են կանչում դերասանին, իսկ հետո ռեժիսորին, ու ծափեր, ծափեր, ծափեր... Ահա իմ վարձատրությունը:

Տիկին Սմիթի շնիկն ու նրանից պակաս խելացի փեսան հորանջում են` կեսգիշերին մոտ է:

Դահլիճը լուսավորվում է, տիկին Սմիթը պարոն Պիեռին է նվիրում կարմիր վարդակակաչների փունջը, իսկ Պիեռն իր հերթին համբուրում է Էլինա Սմիթի ճարպոտ ձեռքը ու 10 մղոն հեռավորությունից ինձ թվում է, թե Պիեռի քիթը "թաղվել" է միսիս Սմիթի ձեռքում:

Դահլիճը կամաց-կամաց դատարկվում է: Ահա և վերջին հեռացողը` պարոն Սթիվեն Մենսոնը: Նա երբեք չի շտապում լքել թատրոնը ու ինձ երբեմն թվում է, թե նա երեսն ինձ էլ թեքում ծափահարելիս:

Պարոն Ռիշեր, լույսերը մարեք, - Պիեռի ձայնն է, - դուք այսօր փայլուն աշխատանք կատարեցիք: Վերջին անգամ խոնարհում եմ գլուխս ու անջատում լույսը` ծափերն այդ բոլոր, իմը չէին...

----------

*e}|{uka* (14.09.2009), Chilly (11.09.2009), Chuk (11.09.2009), murmushka (11.09.2009), Norton (11.09.2009), Արտիստ (11.09.2009), Չամիչ (13.09.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Փոքր ժամանակ միշտ մամայի կաբլուկով կոշիկների վրա աչք ունեի, իսկ դա խիստ արգելված էր: Մեկ-մեկ հասցնում էի "թռցնել" ու գնալ բակ, բայց եթե հենց առաջին րոպեում մաման չէր "բռնացնում", մի հատ փափուկ մասերիս խփում ու ձեռքիցս առնում, ապա անպայման "դրմփում" էի գետնին ու հետո նույն սցենարով` փափուկ մասերին հարված ու կոշիկները ձեռքիցս առնում էին: Քանի որ սա միշտ չստացվող էր, իսկ ես չափազանց շատ էի ուզում, որ քայլելիս կտկտոց լսվեր, մի եղանակ գտա: Սոկի թիթեղյա "բանկաները" վերցնում էի, դնում ուղիղ կրունիկս տակ, ուժեղ սեղմում էի ու "կտկտիկը" պատրաստ էր: 
Մեծացա, սեփական կտկտիկ առնելու իրավունք ստացա  :Jpit:  բայց չսիրեցի դա ու սկսեցի չօգտագործել իրավունքս:

----------

*e}|{uka* (14.09.2009), Kita (13.09.2009), Լուսաբեր (13.09.2009), Ուլուանա (13.09.2009), Չամիչ (13.09.2009), Ռուֆուս (14.09.2009), Ֆոտոն (13.09.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Մեծացա, սեփական կտկտիկ առնելու իրավունք ստացա բայց չսիրեցի դա ու սկսեցի չօգտագործել իրավունքս:


Ճիշտն ասած ես էլ եմ մի քիչ նեղվում  էտ  կտկտիկներից, բայց դե  փաստը մնում է փաստ՝ կտկտիկներով  կնոջ քայլվածքը լրիվ  փոխվում է՝ դառնալով  հեզաճկուն: :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Ճիշտն ասած ես էլ եմ մի քիչ նեղվում  էտ  կտկտիկներից, բայց դե  փաստը մնում է փաստ՝ կտկտիկներով  կնոջ քայլվածքը լրիվ  փոխվում է՝ դառնալով  հեզաճկուն:


Ախր ամռանը հեզաճկվելը հարմար չի է  :Blush:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ախր ամռանը հեզաճկվելը հարմար չի է


Չէ՜՜ ես ընդհանրապես եմ ասում: Չարժի ամեն օր հեզաճկվել: Ընդմիջումներով հեզաճկումը  համ քեզ, համ էլ  դիմացինների համար  հաճելի, ամեն անգամ թարմ անակնկալա դառնում :Smile:  :Blush: :

----------


## Dayana

> Չէ՜՜ ես ընդհանրապես եմ ասում: Չարժի ամեն օր հեզաճկվել: Ընդմիջումներով հեզաճկումը  համ քեզ, համ էլ  դիմացինների համար  հաճելի, ամեն անգամ թարմ անակնկալա դառնում:


հա, ամիսը մեկ կարելի է, նույնիսկ` պարտադիր  :Blush:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ախր ամռանը հեզաճկվելը հարմար չի է


Բա ձմռա՞նն ա հարմար։  :Shok:  Ամռանը դեռ համեմատաբար ավելի տանելի ա, իմ կարծիքով։ Չնայած ես էլ չեմ սիրում անհարմարավետության գնով հեզաճկվել՝ ո՛չ ամռանը, ո՛չ էլ ձմռանը։  :Jpit:

----------


## Dayana

> Բա ձմռա՞նն ա հարմար։  Ամռանը դեռ համեմատաբար ավելի տանելի ա, իմ կարծիքով։ Չնայած ես էլ չեմ սիրում անհարմարավետության գնով հեզաճկվել՝ ո՛չ ամռանը, ո՛չ էլ ձմռանը։


Ձմռանը ցուրտ ա, ու բարձրակրունկ կոշիկն օգնում է գետնից ավելի "հեռու" լինել ու ավելի քիչ սառել:  :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ձմռանը ցուրտ ա, ու բարձրակրունկ կոշիկն օգնում է գետնից ավելի "հեռու" լինել ու ավելի քիչ սառել:


Չէ, քո ասածը պլատֆորմն ա։  :Tongue:  Էդ լրիվ ուրիշ բան։ Ես, օրինակ, ամառ թե ձմեռ առանց պլատֆորմի ինձ հարմարավետ չեմ զգում  (չեմ սիրում ոտքով գետինն զգալ), պիտի գոնե մի քիչ պլատֆորմ ունենա կոշիկս, բայց դե ոչ բարձրակրունկով, էն էլ կտկտիկ։  :LOL: 

Բայց փոքր ժամանակ ես էլ էի կտկտիկի գիժ։ Լրիվ քո օրին եմ եղել։  :Jpit:

----------


## Dayana

> Չէ, քո ասածը պլատֆորմն ա։  Էդ լրիվ ուրիշ բան։ Ես, օրինակ, ամառ թե ձմեռ առանց պլատֆորմի ինձ հարմարավետ չեմ զգում  (չեմ սիրում ոտքով գետինն զգալ), պիտի գոնե մի քիչ պլատֆորմ ունենա կոշիկս, բայց դե ոչ բարձրակրունկով, էն էլ կտկտիկ։ 
> 
> Բայց փոքր ժամանակ ես էլ էի կտկտիկի գիժ։ Լրիվ քո օրին եմ եղել։


Ես առհասարակ մեծ կոշիկներ էի սիրում, մանավանդ "տապչկաներ": Մի նկար ունեմ, կտեսադրեմ էստեղ, ես մոտ 3 տարեկան, իսկ մորեղբորս տղան ` նորածին: Իրեն դրել եմ "կալյասկայի" մեջ, հագել եմ ինձանից մի քանի տասնյակ անգամ մեծ "տապչկա" ու իրան "ման եմ տալիս"  :Jpit:

----------


## Dayana

Ճիշտ էր մեր նեմեց բարեկամը` միայն կորցնելուց հետո ենք գիտակցում ունեցածի արժեքը: 
Ինչ զզվելիա ընդմիշտ հասկացությունը, իրա անդուր ինտերպրետացիայով` երբեք: Մենք կորցնում ենք ընդմիշտ ու էլ երբեք չենք վերագտնում:

----------

*e}|{uka* (15.09.2009), Chuk (15.09.2009), Enigmatic (18.09.2009), Kuk (15.09.2009), Norton (15.09.2009), Tig (15.09.2009), Ungrateful (15.09.2009), Բարձրահասակ (18.09.2009), Նարե (18.09.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Առաջին կուրսում էի: Իմ այժմյան լավագույն ընկերներից մեկը մեր քաղաքից էր ու միշտ միասին էինք տուն գնում: Էդ չարաբաստիկ օրը ես ու քույրս որոշել էինք միասին զբոսնել ու ինչ-որ տեղ գնալ, ու ես ընկերուհուս այսպես ասած մենակ թողեցի: Երբ տուն եկա, ինձ զանգահարեցին ու ասեցին, որ մեր խմբի աղջիկներից մեկն ընկել ա մեքենայի տակ: Ես անմիջապես հասկացա, թե ով է, բայց ինձ համար սարսափելի տարօրինակ էր, որովհետև ինքը մենակ չէր այլ մեր մյուս ընկերուհու ու նրա ընկերոջ հետ: Ամեն դեպքում երբ իմացա, որ ընկերուհիս մեքենայի տակ է ընկել ու հիվանդանոցում է, ինձ սարսափելի մեղավոր էի զգում ու կարծում էի, որ եթե ես իրեն մենակ չթողնեի` ոչինչ չէր լինի: Մի կերպ լաց ու կոծով դիմացա ու հաջորդ օրն առավոտյան գնացի հիվանդանոց, մի քանի համակուրսեցու հետ: Հիվանդանոց հասնելուն պես ընկերուհուս մայրը ասեց` Դու ես մեղավոր, երեխուս մենակ ես թողել, ընկել ա մեքենայի տակ, լավա մյուս ընկերուհին հետն ա եղել, բերել ա հիվանդանոց: Չեմ կարող բացատրել թե ինչ կատարվեց ինձ հետ: Հենց էդ պահին հասկացա, որ ես ոչ մի մեղավորություն չունեմ ու ես չեմ հրել իրենց աղջկան ու մեքենայի տակ գցել: Բայց դե իրավիճակն էդպիսին էր, ես մենակ էի թողել ու պատճառ հանդիսացել մեքենայի տակ ընկնելու, իսկ մեր մյուս ընկերուհին փրկել էր նրա կյանքը: Ինչևէ, աղջիկն այդ լավացավ, ոչ մի լուրջ բան չէր եղել ու հիմա շատ առողջ ա ու շատ սիրուն:  :Blush: 
Բայց հենց էդ ժամանակ մի բան հասկացա` երբ քեզ մեղավոր ես զգում մի բանում, որում իրականում դու ոչ մի մեղք չունեմ, դիմացիններն էլ են քեզ մեղադրում ու դու դառնում ես վիսոցկու երգի "այծի" կարգավիճակում:

Հ.Գ. Էսօր նոր բառ եմ սովորել ` desolate  :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (17.09.2009), Amaru (18.09.2009), Chuk (17.09.2009), Hayk Avetisyan (26.09.2009), Kita (18.09.2009), No Broken Hearted Girl (02.11.2009), Tig (18.09.2009), Երվանդ (27.09.2009), Լուսաբեր (27.09.2009), Մանուլ (17.09.2009), Չամիչ (17.09.2009), Ռուֆուս (20.09.2009), Ֆոտոն (18.09.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Բայց հենց էդ ժամանակ մի բան հասկացա` երբ քեզ մեղավոր ես զգում մի բանում, որում իրականում դու ոչ մի մեղք չունեմ, դիմացիններն էլ են քեզ մեղադրում ու դու դառնում ես վիսոցկու երգի "այծի" կարգավիճակում:


Այ հենց այս փաստը գալիս է ապացուցելու, որ  միտքը  նյութեղեն է :Smile:

----------

Dayana (18.09.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Հաջորդ շաբաթ օֆիսի անգլերենի կուրսերն են սկսում` շաբաթը երեք օր, իսկ ես շաբաթը երկուսն էլ օֆիսից դուրս ունեմ: Ստացվում է շաբաթվա  4 օրը աշխատանքից հետո, ու շաաբթ օրը "վազելու" եմ անգլերենի, ու իմ օր ` ատամնաբույժի մոտ, Կսկսեմ ըստ արժանվույն գնահատել կիրակիս: Եթե դրան գումարենք նաև էն, որ ուզում եմ ասեղնագործել, կիրակիս էլ կկորցնի իր "իրական դեմքը": Էլ չեմ ասում ներկելու տեստրերս, որ կիսատ են մնացել:  Բոլոր նախապայմանները կան պլանավորածս արձակուրդը "պռավալ "տալու, բայց դեռ "պայքարում եմ": Էսօր մի նոր երևույթ ընկալեցի, որ մինչև էս երբեք չէի հասկանում` դաժան երևույթը...  :Smile:  

Հ.Գ. Քույրս միշտ ժ-ն կրկնակի ա շեշտում, իրականում դա հենց արտահայտում ա էդ երևույթի դաժանությունը:

----------

Chuk (19.09.2009), Enipra (19.09.2009), Բարձրահասակ (22.09.2009), Ռուֆուս (20.09.2009), Փոքրիկ (27.09.2009), Ֆոտոն (19.09.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Մոռացա ասել, որ Նեմեց, հիստերիկ հանգուցյալն ինչպես միշտ ճիշտ էր...  :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հաջորդ շաբաթ օֆիսի անգլերենի կուրսերն են սկսում` շաբաթը երեք օր, իսկ ես շաբաթը երկուսն էլ օֆիսից դուրս ունեմ: Ստացվում է շաբաթվա  4 օրը աշխատանքից հետո, ու շաաբթ օրը "վազելու" եմ անգլերենի, ու իմ օր ` ատամնաբույժի մոտ, Կսկսեմ ըստ արժանվույն գնահատել կիրակիս: Եթե դրան գումարենք նաև էն, որ ուզում եմ ասեղնագործել, կիրակիս էլ կկորցնի իր "իրական դեմքը": Էլ չեմ ասում ներկելու տեստրերս, որ կիսատ են մնացել:  Բոլոր նախապայմանները կան պլանավորածս արձակուրդը "պռավալ "տալու, բայց դեռ "պայքարում եմ": Էսօր մի նոր երևույթ ընկալեցի, որ մինչև էս երբեք չէի հասկանում` դաժան երևույթը...


Վարժվի-մարժվի, ընկալի-մընկալի, Դայուշ ջան  :Smile: : Կիրակին իրականում շա՜տ ավելի քաղցր բան ա, երբ նույնիսկ էդ մի կիրակիից ես զրկված  :Sad: : Էլ չեմ ասում գիթառի պարապմունքները, շտանգեն ու երեկոյան հառփումները, որ էդպես էլ մնացին մանկության վարդագույն երազանք:

----------


## Dayana

Ընդհանրապես հակված եմ մարդկանց արտաքին տեսքով չգնահատել, բայց փաստը մնում է փաստ, որ մեծամասամբ, մարդու որտաքինը հոգու որոշակիորեն արտացոլումն է, սակայն որքան էլ գիտակցում ու ընդունում եմ դա, երբեք ընկերներ չեմ ընտրում հենց այդ "վստահություն ենրշնչող" արտաքինի օգնությամբ: Մի անգամ առիթ եղավ ընկերներիցս մեկին ընտանիքիս հետ ծանոթացնելու ու առաջին բանը, որ մայրս ասաց` "Այսինչ մարդը, քո այդ ընկերներից, չափազանց չարացած էր": Ստիպված եղա բացատրել, որ կյանքի դժվարություննեը ստիպել են մարդուն "վատը" դառնալ, բայց ժամանակը ցույց տվեց, որ դժվարությունները ոչինչ են, քանի որ մարդու տեսակի միակ կարևոր մասը, դա գենն է` դնթ, այն երբեք չի փոխվում: Ինչ լավա, որ նախապե գիտես, թե ինչպիսին են ընկերներդ ու առիթ չի  լինելու հիասթափվել:   :Smile:

----------

Tig (15.10.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Էս վիրտուալ աշխարհը նենց հետաքրիքր ա: Էստեղ մարդիկ ընկերանում են, կռվում, սիրում ու նախանձում իրար: Իսկապես սա մի մեծ սարդոստայն է, որտեղ ընկնելուց հետո դուրս գալը չափազանց դժվար է:
Մի քանի ամիս առաջ լաց ու կոծ էի անում, նեղվում էի, որ շունիկ չունեմ, ու վիրտուալ աշխահը ինձ նվիրեց դա: Հիմա ես իմ սեփական շունիկն ունեմ, անունն էլ ` pupushik: Ինքը նենց դեմք ա, երբ սովածանում ա, իրա մեծ զնգզնգան ամանը վերցնում ա, գալիս կանգնում էկրանիս առաջ ու սկսում հաչել, նույնը ` ծարավելիս: Իսկ երբ ուտելիքը կամ ջուրը մոտ եմ բերում, սկսում ա թռչկոտել ու հաչել: Հետո մասին խաղում ենք, ես իրան չոփոնիկի եմ ուղարկում, սանրում եմ... 

Հետո սկսում եմ գլուխը շոյել, իսկ երբեմն էլ լկստվում ա `

Ինքը դառել ա իմ հավատարիմ բարեկամն ու ընկերը ու ես իրան շաատ եմ սիրում: Քանի որ մաստեր քարտ չունեմ,  իրա համար պուպուշ բաներ գնելու համար ստիպված եմ լինում "վաստակել" որոշակի շնային գումար:  :Jpit:  
Հիմա էլ պուպուշիկս քնած ա

----------

*e}|{uka* (27.09.2009), Chilly (28.09.2009), Chuk (27.09.2009), cold skin (28.09.2009), Lion (12.10.2009), murmushka (15.10.2009), No Broken Hearted Girl (02.11.2009), Ribelle (27.09.2009), Երկնային (27.09.2009), Լուսաբեր (27.09.2009), ԿԳԴ (21.10.2009), Մանուլ (27.09.2009), Չամիչ (27.09.2009), Սյունիք (27.09.2009), Փոքրիկ (27.09.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Ես աշխարհի ամենաանհաջողակ մարդն եմ, ազնիվ խոսք: Պիեռ Ռեշարի նույնանուն ֆիլմի դերակատարումը իսկը ինձ համար է, էդ ես եմ ՝ իրական կյանքում: Մենակ ես կարող եմ չնկատել փակված դուռն ու մռութով խփել, մենակ ես կարող եմ սարից ցած գլորվել ու մենակ ես կարող եմ ոտքս նենց խփեմ սեղանին, որ արյուն գա ու կապտի:  Եթե հանկարծ աստերոիդ ընկնի, հաստատ իմ գլխին ա ընկնելու:  :LOL:   :Black Eye:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ես աշխարհի ամենաանհաջողակ մարդն եմ, ազնիվ խոսք: Պիեռ Ռեշարի նույնանուն ֆիլմի դերակատարումը իսկը ինձ համար է, էդ ես եմ ՝ իրական կյանքում: Մենակ ես կարող եմ չնկատել փակված դուռն ու մռութով խփել, մենակ ես կարող եմ սարից ցած գլորվել ու մենակ ես կարող եմ ոտքս նենց խփեմ սեղանին, որ արյուն գա ու կապտի: Եթե հանկարծ աստերոիդ ընկնի, հաստատ իմ գլխին ա ընկնելու:


Դայ ջան, քույրս էլա տենց, արդեն ասելիք ենք դարձրել`Մենակ Զառան կարա, ու թվարկում ենք <<մենակ Զառան>> կարա շարքից հերթական արկածների ցանկը:

Մի անգամ ամռանը, նշստած տեղը արդուկ անելիս, արդուկը փոխանակ դնի սեղանին, դնում է ուղիղ ոտքին:  Ամբողջ ամառը ստիպված եղավ անցկացնել արդուկի դաջվածքը ոտքին: :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Դայ ջան, քույրս էլա տենց, արդեն ասելիք ենք դարձրել`Մենակ Զառան կարա, ու թվարկում ենք <<մենակ Զառան>> կարա շարքից հերթական արկածների ցանկը:
> 
> Մի անգամ ամռանը, նշստած տեղը արդուկ անելիս, արդուկը փոխանակ դնի սեղանին, դնում է ուղիղ ոտքին:  Ամբողջ ամառը ստիպված եղավ անցկացնել արդուկի դաջվածքը ոտքին:


Երևի ես ու քույրդ ծանոթանանք, ընկերանանք: Բայց հավատա, էդ անհաջողակ լինելը մեկ-մեկ նենց ա ձանձրացնում, որովհետև էդ ավելի շատ անուշադրության հետևանք ա:  :Sad:

----------


## Dayana

Տեսնես կա՞ աշխարհում մեկն, ով չի սիրում չորացած տերևները ոտքերով խշխշացնել

----------

Chuk (15.10.2009), cold skin (15.10.2009), comet (15.10.2009), Lexsa (15.10.2009), murmushka (15.10.2009), No Broken Hearted Girl (02.11.2009), Norton (15.10.2009), Ribelle (21.10.2009), Tig (15.10.2009), Ungrateful (15.10.2009), Արշակ (15.10.2009), Բարձրահասակ (19.10.2009), Երկնային (15.10.2009), Մանուլ (24.10.2009), Ռուֆուս (15.10.2009), Փոքրիկ (28.10.2009)

----------


## Kita

> Տեսնես կա՞ աշխարհում մեկն, ով չի սիրում չորացած տերևները ոտքերով խշխշացնել


Կա Դայ ու դաժե իրա նյարդեի վրա ազդում էր իմ խշխշացնելը :Jpit:  ` ես էլ առիթս բաց չէի թողնում :LOL:  :Blush:

----------


## Dayana

Աշխարհը ստեղծելիս Աստված պապիկը մարդկանց էնքան տարբեր ա սարքել: Ոմանք կյանքում գտնում, ամրապնդում են իրենց տեղն ու դիրքը, ու դառնում էս մեծ կյանք ասվածի մի փոքրիկ, բայց շատ ամուր կտոր: Ոմանք ծնված են երկրոր պլանում մնալու համար ու որքան էլ հնարավորություններ ունենան, մեկ է, մնալու են ստվերում: Կան երրորդները, ովքեր ոչ առաջին ու ոչ էլ երկրորդ տեսակին չեն պատկանում ու նրանց էլ իրենց կյանքը "հետաքրքրացնում" են երևակայությամբ, իսկ երբ մի օր էդ երևակայած "պայծառ" կյանքի փոխարեն մռութը հանդիպում է իրական կյանքին... Դրա համար էլ երևի "մենք" կառուցում ենք բարձր կամուրջներ: 


Երևի էս տարբերության վրա էլ հենց կառուցվել է էս գույնզգույն աշխարհը:

Հ.Գ. Հենց էս տարբերությունն   ա պատճառը, որ ոմանք սիրում են թեյը կաթով խմել, իսկ ոմանք արճիճից իրեր են պատրաստում:  :Smile:

----------

Chilly (21.10.2009), Chuk (21.10.2009), cold skin (21.10.2009), Jarre (25.10.2009), No Broken Hearted Girl (02.11.2009), Tig (21.10.2009), Դեկադա (25.10.2009), Լուսաբեր (25.10.2009), ԿԳԴ (21.10.2009), Շինարար (21.10.2009), Ռուֆուս (21.10.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Ընկերներս` Անուշն ու Վազգն էսօր պստոիկ են ունեցել: /արդեն երեկ/ Հանկարծ մտածեցի. Ինչ լավա, որ սենց լավ ընկերներ ունեմ: 


Մոտ մի տարի առաջ, երբ Անուշենք նոր էին ամուսնացել ու ես դեռ չէի ճանաչում Վազգին, Անուշի հետ հաճախ էինք տարբեր թեմաներով խսում, կատակներ անում: Մի օր էլ Վազգը Օդնոյով գրեց ու երբ բողոքեցի, թե ինչի Անուշը չի գրում, ասեց. "Հեսա, աթոռիս հենված ա, գնանք կինո նայենք, հետո քեզ կգրի": Երևակայությանս մեջ նկարեցի էդ վայրկյանն ու պահեցի: Էսօր ուզում էի պատկերացնել Վազգին իրանց փոքրիկ հրաշքին նայելիս ու փորձեցի պատկերացնել նորաթուխ ծնողների երջանիկ դեմքերը ու անմիջապես ենթագիտակցությունս վերականգնեց մի տարի առաջ "պահպանված" պատկերը` իրական երջանկության _"անընդհատ աճող"_ պատառիկը:  :Smile:  

Հ.Գ. Մեկ էլ հանկարծ պատկերացրեցի, թե ոնց ենք ես ու Մերին խաղալու մի տարի հետո ու ստացա էս պատկերը`

Շուտ եմ ասել, կանաչ յուբկան իմն ա  :Angry2:   :LOL:

----------

*e}|{uka* (23.10.2009), Amaru (03.11.2009), CactuSoul (23.10.2009), Chuk (23.10.2009), cold skin (24.10.2009), Enigmatic (02.11.2009), h.s. (25.10.2009), Jarre (25.10.2009), Kita (23.10.2009), Norton (23.10.2009), Ribelle (27.10.2009), Safaryan (23.10.2009), Tig (23.10.2009), Ungrateful (23.10.2009), Արամ (25.10.2009), Դատարկություն (23.10.2009), Դեկադա (25.10.2009), Երկնային (23.10.2009), Երվանդ (23.10.2009), Լուսաբեր (25.10.2009), ԿԳԴ (27.10.2009), Ձայնալար (26.10.2009), Մանուլ (24.10.2009), Ուլուանա (23.10.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Ժամանակի ընթացքում մարդիկ փոխվում են ու էդ բնական ա, ու էդ փսոփոխությունը երբեմն հանգեցում է բարդությունների: Եթե և' x-ը, և' y-ը ժամանակի ընթացքում փոփոխվում են տարբեր չափերով, նրանց երբեմնի ընդհանրությունները ուղղակի 0  են դառնում:
Մի խոսքով ես ահավոր փոխվել եմ ու հեչ չեմ կարողանում շփվել էն մարդկանց հետ, ում հետ մի քանի տարի առաջ նույնիսկ ընկերություն էի անում: Ինձ զգում եմ դավաճան, բայց դե ես մեղք չունեմ, ուղղակի կենցաղային թեմաները սպառվել են:  :Sad:  
Մի քիչ մաքուր օդ, ու ամեն ինչ իր տեղը կնըկնի... երևի...

----------

Chilly (26.10.2009), Chuk (25.10.2009), Jarre (25.10.2009), Norton (25.10.2009), Ungrateful (25.10.2009), Դատարկություն (25.10.2009), Դեկադա (25.10.2009), Երկնային (25.10.2009), Լուսաբեր (25.10.2009), Հայկօ (25.10.2009), Մանուլ (25.10.2009), Ֆոտոն (25.10.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Մրսում եմ ...
Մենակ նստել եմ մեր պատշգամբի բազմոցին ու դողում եմ քնից նոր արթնացած մանչուկի պես...

Արդեն տասնինը օր է, ինչ նա գնացել  է: Էդպես էլ չհասկացա, թե ինչու գնաց: Մի քանի օր ջերմություն ուներ, առաջարկեցի բժշկի գնալ, իսկ նա համառորեն հրաժարվում էր:  Մի օր էլ գիշերն արթնացավ, գնաց լոգարան, ես իհարկե դրանում ոչ մի տարօրինակ բան չտեսա, սակայն նա վերադարձավ ամբողջովին թաց  գիշերազգեստով:
-Շոգո՞ւմ ես սիրելիս:
-Վայ, էս դու քնած չե՞ս, կներես, արթնացրի, ուղղակի մի փոքր շոգեցի...
Հարցակոծ անել չեմ սիրում, ոչինչ չհարցրի: Մենք սիրում էինք միմյանց ու եթե ինչ-որ բան ունեինք ասելու, ասում էինք առանց կողմնակիությունների: Երբևէ չենք փորձել գուշակել դիմացինի տրամադրությունը, ինչ-որ բանա սելու համար. դա երկուսիս համար էլ չասված օրեք էր` ասել ամեն ինչ, երբ ցանկանանք ու ինչպես ցանկանանք, և դա պիտի ընդունվեր առանց քննարկումների:
Չքնեցի, մտածելով, որ գուցե ինչ-որ բան այն չէ: Հաջորդ երեկո համբուրեցի ճակատն ու բարի գիշեր մաղթեցի, իսկ ինքս ձևացրի, թե թերթ եմ կարդում, ու նստեցի գրասեղնի մոտ, որին դրված լուսամփոփի աղոտ լույսը ծածկեցի մարմնովս ու սպասեցի մինչև քնի: Մոտ երկու ժամ ոչ մի շարժում չէին անում, որպեսզի համոզվեմ, որ քնել է: Վերջապես ինքս էլ անկողին մտա: Դեռ կես ժամ չէր անցել, երբ Էլին վեր կացավ ու գնաց լոգարան: Սիրտս սկսեց արագ բաբախել: Միթե՞ կինս ինչ-որ խնդիր ունի, որի մասին ինձ ոչինչ չի ասում, միթե՞ այդքան սխալ եմ ինձ պահել, որ չի վստահում, կամ գուցե վախենում է ասել, վախենում է անհանգստացնել... Ի վերջո եկա եզրահանգման, որ ոչինչ էլ չկա, հակառակ դեպքում Էլին ինձ ամեն ինչ կասեր:
Հաջորդ շաբաթ մեր տանն ընթրիք էր: Ներկա էին իմ բոլոր ընկերները, որոնց Էլին տարբեր գույներով էր անվանում ու մեր ընկերական երեկոներին գույնզգույն էր անվանում: Ընկերներս տարբեր են ու ես նրանց չեմ ընտրել ինչ-որ արժանիքի համար, ու առհասարակ ես ընկերներ չեմ ընտրում, այդ նրանք են ինձ ընտրում ու հարկ եղած դեպքում ուղղակի հեռանում: Էլին այլևս  ընկերներ չուներ. իմ ընկերները՝ նրա ընկերներն էին, որոնցից շատեին ուղղակի տանել չեր կարողանում: Այդ ցանկը գլխավորում էր Վիլլին, որին Էլին ոչ միայն չէր սիրում, այլև տխամր էր անվանում: Միակ ընկերս էր, ում հետ շփվելս Էլիին առավել տհաճ էր, բայց նա գիտեր, որ Վիլլին իմ կարիքն ունի, ու ես նրան չեմ թողնի: 
Շաբաթ երեկոյան ընթրիքից հետո Վլլին խնդրեց մնալ մեր տանը, ինչին Էլին համաձայնվեց այնպիսի քաղաքավարությամբ, որ նույնիսկ ես ապշեցի: Իսկ երկու օր հետո, նա եկավ, կանգնեց ուղիղ դիմացս ու ասաց`
- Ռիչարդ, ես  տեղափոխվում եմ Վիլլի մոտ:
-Բայց..,- լեզուս կապ ընկածի պես կմկմացի ես,- չէ որ դու ատում ես Վիլլիին,- ու ոչ մի հարց, թե արդյո՞ք սիրում է նրան, կամ չի՞ մտածում իմ մասին, մեր ապրած 6 տարիների մասին...
-Վիլլին մեկնել է Եվրոպա և առաջիկա մի քանի տարիների ընթացքում չի երևա, իսկ տունն իմ տրամադրության տակ կլինի:
-Փաստորեն մենք երկուսով ենք տեղափոխվում, իսկ ինչը՞ քեզ դուր չի գալիս մեր տնաը,- անմիջապես վրա հասա ես, ենթադրելով, որ Էլիանորային դուր չէր եկել մեր տունն ու նա ավելի հարմարավետ տուն էր գտել մեզ համար: Եվ իսկապես, մեր տունն ընդհամենը մեկ սենյակից էր բաղկացած, մի փոքրիկ պատշգամբ, խոհանոց, որը մեր տան ամենաընդարձակ մասն է: Ու եթե որոշել էինք ընտանիքի անդամների քանակն ավելացնել, հարկավոր էր ավելի հարմարավետ բնակարան տեղափոխվել:
-Սպասիր Ռիչ, ես չասացի մենք, ես ասացի՝ ես: Ես գնում եմ, իսկ դու մնաում ես,- սառը ցնցուղի նման խոսքերը թափվեցին գլխիս: Հետո նա համբուրեց ինձ, ինչպես երբևէ, փակեց դուռը երեսիս ու գնաց: Այդպես էլ չհասկացա, թե ինչու՞ գնաց:Մնացի մենակ...  Մի քանի անգամ խոսել եմ նրա մոր հետ, ու նա էլ ինձ պես զարմացած է, սակայն ասում է, որ Էլին ինձ շատ է սիրում ու դա արել է իմ երջանկության համար: Սակայն մոռացել է ինձ հարցնել, ի՞նչ եմ ես ուզում, որն է իմ իրական երջանկությունը: Ինչպես կարող եմ ես երջանիկ լինել առանց նրա...
Նստած եմ մեր պատշգամբում ու մրսում եմ...


-Սառա, ջուր կտա՞ս:
-Խմիր սիրելիս: Լսիր, գուցե զանգե՞ս Ռիչարդին, դու պարտավոր ես նրան ասել այդ մասին:
-Մենք վաղուց միասին չենք և ես ոչնչով նրան պարտավոր չեմ:
-Բայց...
-Խնդրում եմ, ես ուզում եմ քնել:
-Քնիր փոքրիկս, քնիր... քնիր...

----------

Chilly (26.10.2009), Chuk (26.10.2009), murmushka (26.10.2009), No Broken Hearted Girl (02.11.2009), Norton (26.10.2009), Դատարկություն (26.10.2009), Լուսաբեր (26.10.2009), Մանուլ (29.10.2009), Փոքրիկ (29.10.2009)

----------


## snow

Լավն էր, հետաքրքրի ու թեթև ընթերցվեց, բայց վերջն ինչ որ անհասկանալի էր:

----------


## Chilly

> վերջն ինչ որ անհասկանալի էր:


 և ոչ միայն վերջը... Դայ, խի գնա՞ց... ի՞նչն էր պատճառը...  :Think:

----------


## Dayana

> և ոչ միայն վերջը... Դայ, խի գնա՞ց... ի՞նչն էր պատճառը...


գնաց քնի  :Smile:

----------

Chilly (26.10.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դայ, մտել եմ Դայուշնոցդ, էնքան հավես ա: Ուզեցի հետդ խոսել, էն էլ օֆլայն ես: Էս վերջինի վերաբերյալ... Մենակ ե՞ս եմ, որ հասկացել եմ, թե՞ սխալ եմ հասկացել: Ամեն դեպքում հզոր էր: Սկզբում Լոնդոնի «Մեծ տան փոքրիկ տիրուհին» հիշեցրեց, բայց հետո լրիվ ուրիշ ընթացք ստացավ: Պաչիկ եմ անում քեզ: Ահավոր կարոտել եմ:

----------


## Dayana

> Դայ, մտել եմ Դայուշնոցդ, էնքան հավես ա: Ուզեցի հետդ խոսել, էն էլ օֆլայն ես: Էս վերջինի վերաբերյալ... Մենակ ե՞ս եմ, որ հասկացել եմ, թե՞ սխալ եմ հասկացել: Ամեն դեպքում հզոր էր: Սկզբում Լոնդոնի «Մեծ տան փոքրիկ տիրուհին» հիշեցրեց, բայց հետո լրիվ ուրիշ ընթացք ստացավ: Պաչիկ եմ անում քեզ: Ահավոր կարոտել եմ:


Շնորհակալ եմ Բյուր ջան: Իսկապես մենակ դու հասկացար, երևի մասնագիտությունից էր: Ուզում էի նկարագրել գիշերային շնչահեղձ լինելու տեսարանները և այլն, բայց մտածեցի ընդմիշտ քնելու օրինակն ամեն ինչ կասեր: Անկեղծ սպասում էի, որ ինչ-որ մեկը Արիադնայի պես կասի. "Դայ, հերիք ա հերոսներիդ սպանես  :Angry2: ", բայց ոչ ոք չասեց:  :Smile:  Ամեն դեպքում շնորհակալ եմ: Ես էլ եմ շատ կարոտել:

----------


## Dayana

Հա մտածեցի ու էդպես էլ չկարողացա միտքս ճիշտ ձևակերպել: 
Ուզում էի բացատրել, որ գլխից մեծ խոստումներ տալը, դա ստելու տեսակ ա  ու ես նենց եմ հոգնել էդ ստից:

----------

cold skin (28.10.2009), h.s. (03.11.2009), Kuk (27.10.2009), No Broken Hearted Girl (02.11.2009), Norton (27.10.2009), Ribelle (28.10.2009), ԿԳԴ (27.10.2009), Ձայնալար (27.10.2009), Ռուֆուս (28.10.2009), Սլիմ (03.11.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Եվս 7200 շխկ-շխկ-շխկ ու լույսը կբացվի:  :Smile:

----------

cold skin (28.10.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Վերջին բացահայտումներիցս.
Թերարժեքության ու գերարժեքության կոմպլեքսներն իրար եղբայրներ են ու մեկն առանց մյուսի չի ապրում: Մարդիկ տառապում են մեկով ու երբ գտնում են դրա դեմ պայքարի կամ դա մեղմացնող միջոց, մյուսն է գլուխ բարձրացնում` այն էլ ահռելի թափով: Տեսնես ինչի՞ ա դա էդպես:  :Xeloq: 
Տեսնես բարդույթներն ընդհանրապես հաղթահարելի ե՞ն:  :Dntknw:

----------

Enigmatic (02.11.2009), Legolas (08.11.2009), No Broken Hearted Girl (02.11.2009), Tig (02.11.2009), VisTolog (22.11.2009), Դատարկություն (02.11.2009), Դեկադա (02.11.2009), Մանուլ (02.11.2009), Ուլուանա (02.11.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Վախում եմ, երբ մարդիկ ինձ սիրում են, լավ են վերաբերվում, պուպուշ են անում, սարսափում եմ: Սովորել եմ դրան ու հետագա կծոցներից ծվատվում եմ /էս ինչ բառ գտա  :Jpit: / Դրա համար էլ հաճախ եմ անտեղի վիճում, որ ինչ-որ անջրպետ առաջանա դիմացինի հանդեպ ու հետագա կծմծոցից խուսափեմ, որ երբ նեղացնեն, ներել-չներելու համար չմտածեմ: Երբ մարդը քիչ հարազատ ա, ինչ ղալաթ էլ անի, ընդունում եմ որպես էդ մարդու ռեակցիա, իսկ երբ հարազատ, կարևոր մարդն է նեղացնում ՝ խորն եմ ընկալում ու նեղվում եմ:
Մի պարզ խոսակցություն.
-Էստեղ ե՞ս...
-Հա, մեռնեմ քեզ...
Ամենահեռու ու քիչ կարևրոր մարդուց, որը ստիպում ա վախենալ, ախր եթե վաղը էդ նույն մարդը ստիպված ինձ նեղացնի, ես կնեղվեմ, գուցե նույնիսկ լաց լինեմ, իսկ եթե երեկ նեղացներ, "չէի էլ նկատի": Մի խսքով սիրելի մարդկանց "ավելցուկ" ունեմ ու էդ վախեցնում ա:  :Sad: 

Ինձ չնեղացնեք...  :Angry2:   :LOL:

----------

Chilly (04.11.2009), Chuk (03.11.2009), h.s. (03.11.2009), Kita (03.11.2009), No Broken Hearted Girl (03.11.2009), Norton (03.11.2009), snow (03.11.2009), Tig (03.11.2009), Լուսաբեր (03.11.2009), ԿԳԴ (03.11.2009), Մանուլ (03.11.2009), Սլիմ (03.11.2009), Ֆոտոն (04.11.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Ուրշների դեպրեսիաների մասին կարդում եմ ու դեպրեսվում:  :Jpit: 
Իրանք իսկական հիստերիա չեն տեսել: Որոշակի ժամանակահատվածը մեկ գործից շուտ եմ դուրս գալիս, գալիս եմ տուն, նստում խոհանոցում ու սկսում բողոքել ամբողջ աշխարհից, ու էդ ուղեկցվում ա իմ անդադար լաց ու կոծով: Հետո խեղճ մամաս ինձ հանգստացնում ա, պաչիկ ա անում ու ուղարկում 15- 18 ժամյա քնի: Իսկ առավոտյան ամեն ինչ կարգին է: Ցտեսություն հիստերիա, մինչ հաջորդ հիստերիան:  :LOL:  
Այ սա հիստերիա է, թե չէ մի ստից բանից նեղվել, տրամադրության անկում ունենալ և այլն, դրանք հաշիվ չեն:  :Jpit:   :Jpit: 

Հ.Գ. Էսօր աշխատանքից շուտ եմ դուրս եկել, գնացել եմ իմ լավ տրամադրությամբ վարակել Սոնային, հետո էլ եկել եմ ու տանեցիներին վարակել:  :Love:

----------

cold skin (05.11.2009), No Broken Hearted Girl (03.11.2009), Norton (03.11.2009), VisTolog (22.11.2009), Լուսաբեր (03.11.2009), Մանուլ (03.11.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Բոլու ուժերս հավաքեցի ու որոշեցի ասեմ` համաձայն եմ, բայց փոխարենն ասեցի "էստեղ ես?":
Գիտես ոնց եմ վախում մթությունից? Եթե նույնիսկ այսօր քաջությունս հերիքեր ու ասեի էն ինչ ուզում եմ ասել, չափազանց մեծ ա հավանականությունը, որ ևս մեկ անգամ պիտի միայնակ չափեմ Թումանյանի մթությունը, ու էս անգամ երևի էլ երբեք չկարողանամ հաղթահարել վախս` մթությունից: Մի բան էլ ասեմ ծիծաղենք` եթե ևս 8 օր սպասեիր, ուղիղ մեկ տարի կլիներ: 
Հ.Գ. Ինչ լավա, որ դու սա չես կարդա:  :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (08.11.2009), Amaru (18.11.2009), Norton (08.11.2009), Ծով (17.11.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Ավելի զվարճալի բան, քան օրագրի հին էջերն են, դժվար է գտնել:  :Smile:

----------

Amaru (18.11.2009), Chilly (10.11.2009), Kita (10.11.2009), Երկնային (10.11.2009), Մանուլ (10.11.2009), Ուլուանա (10.11.2009), Ռուֆուս (10.11.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Եթե կյանքը չի տալիս այն, ինչ ուզում ես, պետք է սկսես ուրիշ բան ուզել:  :Jpit:

----------

Amaru (18.11.2009), Chuk (10.11.2009), Kita (10.11.2009), murmushka (10.11.2009), Norton (11.11.2009), snow (11.11.2009), Surveyr (11.11.2009), Tig (11.11.2009), Ungrateful (10.11.2009), Երկնային (10.11.2009), Լեո (15.11.2009), Ծով (17.11.2009), Մանուլ (10.11.2009), Շինարար (11.11.2009), Սլիմ (11.11.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Էս Ներսես_AM-ը մոնիտորս վերցնում, դնում ա հատակին, ու ես ստիպված եմ լինում հատակին նստած աշխատել:  :Cry:

----------

Kita (11.11.2009), VisTolog (22.11.2009), Ռուֆուս (11.11.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Մարդիկ լինում են գոհ ու դժգոհ: Եթե մարդը ունակ չէ գոհանալու, ուզում ես աշխարհի գանձերը տուր նրան, մինչևնույն է քիչ կլինի, ուզում ես կյանքդ տուր ` մեկ է դժգոհ կլինի, իսկ եթե մարդը գոհ է, դու ձեռքից առնում ես ամեն ինչ, թողնում մենակ ու դատարկաձեռն, բայց նա գոհ է, ներսում ինչ-որ բան ունի "պահված"  ու գոհ է:  :Smile:  
Նման ա անխելք մարդու հեքիաթի սոված գայլին, բայց թե նա պիտի անխելք մարդ ուտեր, որ կշտանար, ասել է թե գոհանար, էս դժգոհներին ինչքան կուզես անխելք ու խելոք մարդ տուր ուտելու, մեկ է ` դժգոհ են ու դժգոհ: Ո՜ւֆ...   :Angry2:   :Sad:

----------

*e}|{uka* (15.11.2009), CactuSoul (15.11.2009), Chuk (12.11.2009), cold skin (13.11.2009), Kita (13.11.2009), Norton (13.11.2009), Լեո (12.11.2009), Ծով (17.11.2009), ԿԳԴ (14.11.2009), Մանոն (13.11.2009), Մանուլ (13.11.2009), Ֆոտոն (13.11.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Նախորդ կյանքում երևի Սիբիրում եմ ապրել: Չգիտեմ ոնց բացատրեմ, թե ինչքան եմ սիրում ձյունը: Մենակ էդ մասին մտածելուց մարմնովս սարսուռ ա անցնում: Էս տարի հասցրել եմ առաջին ձյունը տեսնել: Նենց դեմք էր, զանգել եմ պապային ու ասում եմ. "Պա՜պ, նենց ձյուն ա գալիս, փաթիլ-փաթիլ, ձեր մոտ էլա գալիս?", պապան զարմանքից չէր խոսում: Դժվար ա էդ բացատրել: Հետաքրքիրն էնա, որ չկա մեկը, ով իմ պես սիրում ա էդ գրողի տարած ձյունը, իսկ ես սիրում եմ...

----------

*e}|{uka* (19.11.2009), Kita (13.11.2009), Norton (13.11.2009), snow (13.11.2009), Լեո (15.11.2009), Լուսաբեր (13.11.2009), Մանուլ (13.11.2009), Փոքրիկ (13.11.2009)

----------


## Amarysa

> Մրսում եմ ...
> Մենակ նստել եմ մեր պատշգամբի բազմոցին ու դողում եմ քնից նոր արթնացած մանչուկի պես...
> 
> քնիր...


լավն էր  :Hands Up:

----------

Dayana (13.11.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Էսօր նենց սիրուն անձրև էր: Նայեցի երկնքին, անձրևը սկսեց աչքերս լցվել, բայց չէի կարող թոքերիս չնվիրել էդ տոնը` անձրևի հոտը շնչելու:  Հիշեցի դպրոցական տարիներս` անձրևնի կաթիլն առաջանում է ջրային գոլորշիների ու փոշու հատիկի միացումից: Տուն եկա փոշու հատիկների "մի մեծ կույտ" մազերիս մեջ, ու ոչինչ որ արդեն փռշտում եմ, հազում ու մի թեթև դողացնում, մազերիցս դեռ անձրևի հոտն է գալիս:  :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (15.11.2009), Norton (14.11.2009), Ungrateful (14.11.2009), Երկնային (14.11.2009), Լեո (14.11.2009), Լուսաբեր (14.11.2009), Մանուլ (14.11.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> ...չկա մեկը, ով իմ պես սիրում ա էդ գրողի տարած ձյունը, իսկ ես սիրում եմ...


Նվիրում եմ քեզ  :Smile:

----------

Ծով (17.11.2009)

----------


## Dayana

> Նվիրում եմ քեզ


Լեո ձյաձյա, անփաչ շնորհակալ եմ: Որտեղից էլ գտել էիր էս հրաշք երգն ու եռակի հրաշք հոլովակը:   :Love:   :Yahoo:

----------

Լեո (15.11.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Ինսիտուտում ժողովրդական ասացվածքների մասին ինչ-որ տեսություն էինք քննարկում ու եկանք այն եզրահանգման, որ "մուրազդ փորումդ մնա"  անեծքը ամենից դաժանն է, բայց արի ու տես, որ իրականում "հարամ անել" ասացվածքը ավելի խորն էր: Տեսնես ինչի՞ են մարդիկ էդքան շատ սիրում ուրիշի գլխին "հարամ անել" իրա ունեցած-չունեցած մի բուռ երջանկությունը՝ թեկուզ հորինած, թեկուզ  ծուռումռտիկ, թեկուզ "վատը": 
Աննասուն երկիր ա, աննասուն երկիր ա...  :Angry2:

----------

Մանուլ (17.11.2009), Ֆոտոն (18.11.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Բայց ինչ դեմք բանա կյանքը: Երբ դեռ դպրոցական էի, կային հստակ սահմանված "օրինակելի մարդիկ", ում ես ձգտում էի նմանվել, հասնել նրանց ու եթե հանկարծ կարող էի, անցնել: Ժամանակի ընթացքում իմ էդ հեղինակությունները դարձան ոչ էնքան հեղինակություն ու նույնիսկ ավելին, սկսեցի աշխատել չանել էն, ինչ նրանք են անում կամ արել, որովհետև դա բացարձակ սխալ է ինձ համար: Երբեմն մտածում եմ, թե ժամանակը գնացել ա, իսկ իրանք մնացել են նույնը`ես ամենալավն եմ սկզբունքով: Բայց մի հատ լուրջ վտանգ կա, որ ես էլ եմ ինչ-որ ժամանակ անց մտածելու, թե ես լավն եմ ու գնալու եմ նույն ուղիով: Ուֆ, թե ասա ձեզ ինչ վատություն էի արել? Իմ համար խաղաղ ապրում էի, փորձում նմանվել, քայլ անել դեպի Ձեզ, իսկ դուք բաբաց ու ամբողջ աշխարհին անտեղյակության շղարշի տակ եք գցել ու ապրում եք ձեր "տեղեկացվածության դարաշրջանում": 
Ներվայնանում եմ, որ մարդկանց մոտ սանդղակը միշտ նույնն ա ու միշտ միատեսակ, ոնց որ կյանքը մենակ մի գույնից լինի, էդ էլ անգույնն ա:

----------

Amaru (18.11.2009), CactuSoul (18.11.2009), Tig (19.11.2009)

----------


## Արտիստ

Բարև  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Բարև


Բարև  :Smile: 
Ինչ լավա դու կաս ակումբում: Ուզում էի ասել, ձեր սենյակը, որ ժամանակին մեր սենյակն էր, էնքան իմն էր, էնքան լավն էր, իսկ հիմա ինչ-որ մալազիացի անդուր դեմքով աղջիկ ա զավթել, հետն էլ մի շշմած դեմքով նեմեց ա բերել:  :Sad:

----------


## Dayana

Վաղը, ավելի շուտ արդեն էսօր ուրբաթ ա, այսինքն մյուս օրը գործի չենք ու կարող ենք հանգիստ քնել: Էս շաբաթն էլ անցավ: Եվս մի շաբաթ, ու Նոյեմբերը կվերջանա:  :Smile: 
Էլի գիշերվա կեսին մտքիս մի երգ ա եկել ու ոչ մի կերպ չի թողնում քնել` "Եվ վաղն ամեն ինչ կսկսվի նորից" ...  :Smile:

----------

Tig (20.11.2009), Երկնային (20.11.2009), Մանուլ (20.11.2009), Շինարար (20.11.2009)

----------


## Երկնային

> Վաղը, ավելի շուտ արդեն էսօր ուրբաթ ա, այսինքն մյուս օրը գործի չենք ու կարող ենք հանգիստ քնել: Էս շաբաթն էլ անցավ: Եվս մի շաբաթ, ու Նոյեմբերը կվերջանա: 
> Էլի գիշերվա կեսին մտքիս մի երգ ա եկել ու ոչ մի կերպ չի թողնում քնել` "Եվ վաղն ամեն ինչ կսկսվի նորից" ...


_ու նոյեմբերս մեկ էլ մի տարուց կգա…_

----------

Dayana (20.11.2009)

----------


## Kuk

Я честно рад, что уже не будет хуже, да куда уж хуже....

----------

Dayana (20.11.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Մաման էր զանգել: Մոտավորապես էսպիսի խոսակցություն եղավ.
Մամ: Արմի՞ն:
Ես: հաջան
Մամ: Ո՞նց ես
Ես: լավ եմ, դո՞ւք
Մամ: Մենք էլ: Հաց կերել ե՞ս:
Ես: Հա:
Մամ: Ի՞չ ես կերել:
Ես: Եսիմ Մամ, սալաթ - մալաթ
Մամ: Լա՞վ ես:
Ես: Հա Մամ, ի՞նչ կա:
Մամ: Ոչ մի բան, ուղղակի նոր զգացի, որ քեզ կարոտել եմ, ուզեցի խոսել հետդ:
Ես: Ապրես...  :Love: 

Մենակ ինքը կարող էր զգալ, որ նեղվզած եմ, որ չգիտեմ ի՞նչ անեմ: Իսկ Կուկն ասում ա, թե ավելի վատ չի լինում: Լինում ա, հաստատ լինում ա:  :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (21.11.2009), Chuk (20.11.2009), cold skin (20.11.2009), Enigmatic (25.11.2009), Kita (20.11.2009), Norton (21.11.2009), Surveyr (20.11.2009), VisTolog (22.11.2009), Դատարկություն (20.11.2009), Երկնային (20.11.2009), Լուսաբեր (20.11.2009), Մանուլ (20.11.2009)

----------


## Katka

> Մաման էր զանգել: Մոտավորապես էսպիսի խոսակցություն եղավ.
> Մամ: Արմի՞ն:
> Ես: հաջան
> Մամ: Ո՞նց ես
> Ես: լավ եմ, դո՞ւք
> Մամ: Մենք էլ: Հաց կերել ե՞ս:
> Ես: Հա:
> Մամ: Ի՞չ ես կերել:
> Ես: Եսիմ Մամ, սալաթ - մալաթ
> ...


Դայուուուշ :Sad:  :Kiss:  Կանցնի, հա, կանցնի :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Դայուուուշ Կանցնի, հա, կանցնի


Հա Կատ ջան, էս էլ կանցնի:  :Wink:

----------


## Dayana

Վերջը գտա էլի էս երգը:  :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (21.11.2009), Norton (21.11.2009), Ribelle (22.11.2009), Մարկիզ (21.11.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Վերջը գտա էլի էս երգը: 
> Արձագանք - կենցաղային երգ


Վայ: Կես բերան ասեիր՝ ղրգեի  :Blush: :

----------


## Dayana

> Վայ: Կես բերան ասեիր՝ ղրգեի :


Հայկ ջան, չեմ կարողանում դաունլոադ անել, որ խնդրեմ կուղարկես? Հեսա մեյլս Պմ անեմ  :Blush:

----------


## Հայկօ

Է՞լ ով ա ուզում: Շուտ ասեք՝ CC դնեմ, քանի upload ա անում  :Smile: :

Արձագանք - Անահիտ
Արձագանք - Ես ուրիշ ցեղից եմ
Արձագանք - Իմ ընկեր

Սրանց համար էլ եմ գժվում  :Love: 

Բայց երկու ուրիշ երգ եմ փնտրում, ոչ մի տեղ չկան  :Sad: : Բառերն եմ հիշում մասամբ.1. ...Հերթական անգամ պտույտ կգործի,
Երկիր մոլորակը շուրջն արևի,
Հերթական սերունդը քո դուռը կթակի,
Որ քեզ չթվա, թե դու ես միակ հույսն աշխարհի...

2. ...Ինչ-որ մի օր, ինչ-որ մի տեղ,
Կհանդիպե՜նք իրար որպես անծանոթներ...
Հ.Գ. Դայ, ստորակետո՞վ, թե՞ կետով  :Think: ...

----------


## Dayana

> Է՞լ ով ա ուզում: Շուտ ասեք՝ CC դնեմ, քանի upload ա անում :
> 
> Արձագանք - Անահիտ
> Արձագանք - Ես ուրիշ ցեղից եմ
> Արձագանք - Իմ ընկեր
> 
> Սրանց համար էլ եմ գժվում 
> 
> Բայց երկու ուրիշ երգ եմ փնտրում, ոչ մի տեղ չկան : Բառերն եմ հիշում մասամբ.1. ...Հերթական անգամ պտույտ կգործի,
> ...


Եթե մեյլի համար ես ասում, ենթադրաբար կետով  :Blush: 

Երկրորդ երգը ես էլ եմ շատ սիրում `
Քեզ ես կասեմ, մնս բարով,
Բայց հենց այնպես ոչինչ չի ավարտվում...  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

էսօր չգիտեմ ինչի հիշեցի իմ կարմիր ակով մատանին, որ տատիկս էր բերել: Էնքան հետաքրքիր պատմություններ կան կապված էդ մատանու հետ: 
Տատիկն էդ մատանին բերել էր, երբ ես դեռ 3-4 տարեկան էի, ու քանի որ շատ փոքր էի, բնականբար չէի կրում: Երբ առաջին դասարան էի, ինձ թույլատրվեց կրել էդ մատանին կիրակի օրերին, երբ տանն էի լինում, ու քանի որ արդեն մեծացել էի, այն ճյուտիս էր լինում հագնել: Անդուր սովորություն ունեի` մատանին ատամներով սեղմել: Մի անգամ ինձ թողեցին մեր հարևանի տանը, ում աղջիկը հորեղբորս աղջկա դասարանցին էր, սա էլ ոչ ավել ոչ պակաս հայտարարեց, որ մատանին ճկուտին հագնելիս երազին սատանաներ են գալիս: Չեմ էլ ուզում հիշել, թե դրանից հետո ինչքան ժամանակ չէի կարողանում մատանին կրել ու ինչքան էի վախենում մթությունից և այլն: Բայց դե մանուկների գլուխը հիմարություններով լցնելու համար հորեղբորս աղջին իրան դաս տվեց:  :Jpit: 
Իսկ մի օր էլ մատանին ատամներով սեղմելիս, մտավ ատամների արանքն ու հորեղբորս հարևանը այն կտրեց և վերջ, վերջ իմ կարմիր ակով մատանուն, որի ակը մի քանի անգամ հասցրել էր պոկվել ու մաման սոսնձել էր: 
Բայց ինչ սիրուն մանկություն եմ ունեցել?  :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (22.11.2009), Chuk (22.11.2009), murmushka (22.11.2009), Norton (22.11.2009)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> էսօր չգիտեմ ինչի հիշեցի իմ կարմիր ակով մատանին, որ տատիկս էր բերել: Էնքան հետաքրքիր պատմություններ կան կապված էդ մատանու հետ: 
> Տատիկն էդ մատանին բերել էր, երբ ես դեռ 3-4 տարեկան էի, ու քանի որ շատ փոքր էի, բնականբար չէի կրում: Երբ առաջին դասարան էի, ինձ թույլատրվեց կրել էդ մատանին կիրակի օրերին, երբ տանն էի լինում, ու քանի որ արդեն մեծացել էի, այն ճյուտիս էր լինում հագնել: Անդուր սովորություն ունեի` մատանին ատամներով սեղմել: Մի անգամ ինձ թողեցին մեր հարևանի տանը, ում աղջիկը հորեղբորս աղջկա դասարանցին էր, սա էլ ոչ ավել ոչ պակաս հայտարարեց, որ մատանին ճկուտին հագնելիս երազին սատանաներ են գալիս: Չեմ էլ ուզում հիշել, թե դրանից հետո ինչքան ժամանակ չէի կարողանում մատանին կրել ու ինչքան էի վախենում մթությունից և այլն: Բայց դե մանուկների գլուխը հիմարություններով լցնելու համար հորեղբորս աղջին իրան դաս տվեց: 
> Իսկ մի օր էլ մատանին ատամներով սեղմելիս, մտավ ատամների արանքն ու հորեղբորս հարևանը այն կտրեց և վերջ, վերջ իմ կարմիր ակով մատանուն, որի ակը մի քանի անգամ հասցրել էր պոկվել ու մաման սոսնձել էր: 
> Բայց ինչ սիրուն մանկություն եմ ունեցել?


........ :Love:  :Love: 

Ես էլ եմ ճկույթիս մատանի հագնում մեկ- մեկ ու երազումս սատանա- մատանա եմ տեսնում մեկ- մեկ:  :Scare:   :LOL:  
Մթություն:  :Sad: 
Դայ, դու ո՞նց ես մթությունը լցնում: Կսովորացնե՞ս: Թե՞ դու էլ չգիտես:  :Sad:

----------


## Dayana

> ........
> 
> Ես էլ եմ ճկույթիս մատանի հագնում մեկ- մեկ ու երազումս սատանա- մատանա եմ տեսնում մեկ- մեկ:   
> Մթություն: 
> Դայ, դու ո՞նց ես մթությունը լցնում: Կսովորացնե՞ս: Թե՞ դու էլ չգիտես:


Կարգավիճակովս Իդ, մենակ իրանով  :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (22.11.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Կյանք իր բոլոր խուճուճ-մուճուճություններով անտանելիության աստիճան կանխատեսելի ա, ու ես չեմ էլ կարող գոնե ձևացնել, թե չգիտեի, որ ամեն ինչ հենց էսպես պիտի լինի: Լավ ա, երբ ֆինիշը ստարտից առաջ ա, ավելորդ ուժեր վատնելու կարիք չի լինում...  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (22.11.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Եվս մեկ Արձագանք




Որոշեցի բառերը դուրս գրել, հին, տատական` լսել-գրել եղանակով  :Jpit: 

Երբ խոսքերը, ավելորդ են
Լավ մտքերն էլ խորթ են,
Կյանքը թող շարունակվի:

Երբ ընկերդ քեզ օտար է,
Իսկ օտարն ընկեր է,
Կյնաքը թող շարունակվի:

Անփոփոխ մնաց միայն մի բան,
Երբ բոլորը սողալով անցան,
Այն որ ջնջելով հետքերը` գնացին:

Երբ սրբերը մեղավոր են,
Մեղավորն էլ սուրբ է,
Կյանքը թող շարունակվի:

Երբ գործերը միասյն թուղթ են,
Իսկ թղթերն էլ սուտ են,
Կյանքը թող շարունակվի:

Անփոփոխոխ մնաց միայն մի բան,
Երբ բոլորը քայլելով անցան,
Որ փոշին ելավ և կնստի գետնին:

Երբ տեսնողը կույր է,
Իսկ կույրը տեսունակ է,
Կյանքը թող շարունակվի:

Երբ լսողը խուլ է,
Խուլն էլ ունկնդիր է,
Կյանքը թող շարունակվի:

Անփոփոխ մնաց միայն մի բան,
Երբ բոլորը վազելով անցան,
Ոնց աղմուկ ելավ, այնպես էլ կմարի:

Երբ լացողը ծաղրածու է,
Իսկ ծաղրածուն տխուր է,
Կյանքը թող շարունակվի:

Երբ սողունը թևերով է,
Թևերովն է գող է,
Կյանքը թող շարունակվի:

Ան փոփոխ մնաց միայն մի բան,
Երբ բոլորը թռնելով անցան,
Այդ քամուց անմիտ, փոշի և աղմուկ ելավ,
Այդ քամուց անմիտ, փոշի և աղմուկ ելավ:

----------

*e}|{uka* (22.11.2009), Farfalla (22.11.2009), Safaryan (22.11.2009), snow (23.11.2009), Tig (23.11.2009), Yeghoyan (22.11.2009), Դատարկություն (22.11.2009), Երկնային (22.11.2009), Ուլուանա (22.11.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Չեմ հասկանում ինչի՞ են մարդիկ էդքան Չագուչ լինում  :Sad:  Անուկն ասում ա որ սենց արտահայտվելը սխալ ա, բայց էլ չեմ դիմանում: Ամեն օր, ամեն Աստծո օր կյանքս ուտում ա նույն մարդը՝ իրա կատարյալ բութ լինելով: Էն որ դու սենց քիթդ խոթած գործերիդ մեջ, չգիտես ի՞նչ անես ու քեզ անընդհատ մի տափակ, անիմաստ բան են ասում, ու էդ ամեն ինչը երջանիկ դեմքով: Ուզում ես հասկանալ, թե ինչի՞ վրա ա տենց երջանիկ  :Dntknw:  Արձակուրդ եմ ուզում  :Sad:

----------

Chuk (25.11.2009), Kuk (25.11.2009), Tig (25.11.2009), Ներսես_AM (25.11.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Էսօր ոչ օֆիցիալ թիմ լիդիս հետ վիճել եմ, նախկին օֆիցիալ թիմ լիդիս հետ վիճել եմ, Անուկիս հետ վիճել եմ, Ներսեսի հետ վիճել եմ, Գալաթեայի հետ վիճել եմ, պապայիս հետ վիճել եմ, տատիկիս հետ վիճել եմ, մամայիս հետ վիճել եմ, օֆիսում էլի ով ձեռքի տակ ընկավ ` հետը վիճեցի, ակումբում դեռ կհասցնեմ վիճել ու էդպես շարունակ:  :Smile:  

Հա, ինչ էի ուզում ասել ` նենց հոգնած եմ, ինձ շտապ արձակուրդ ա պետք` ձյունոտ:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Էսօր ոչ օֆիցիալ թիմ լիդիս հետ վիճել եմ, նախկին օֆիցիալ թիմ լիդիս հետ վիճել եմ, Անուկիս հետ վիճել եմ, Ներսեսի հետ վիճել եմ, Գալաթեայի հետ վիճել եմ, պապայիս հետ վիճել եմ, տատիկիս հետ վիճել եմ, մամայիս հետ վիճել եմ, օֆիսում էլի ով ձեռքի տակ ընկավ ` հետը վիճեցի, ակումբում դեռ կհասցնեմ վիճել ու էդպես շարունակ:  
> 
> Հա, ինչ էի ուզում ասել ` նենց հոգնած եմ, ինձ շտապ արձակուրդ ա պետք` ձյունոտ:


Էտ ցուցակում մեկի հետ կռվել ես աչքիս ոչ թե վիճել :LOL:  :LOL:  :Tongue:

----------


## Dayana

Փոքր ժամանակ էնքան շատ էր լինում, որ զարմիկներս կամ զարմուհիներս մեր տանը մնային ու քնից առաջ միշտ դիմում էին "թևիկս շոյի" կամ "մազերի խաղա" տեսակի արտահայտություններով: Հետո, երբ ավելի հասուն տարիքում էի, փոքրիկ զարմիկներս սկսեցին գալ մեր տուն, իրենց համար էլ հեքիաթ էի պատմում ու ամեն անգամ ստիպում էին նոր մի բան պատմել, ես էլ երևակայությանս սկում էի զոռ տալ ու հազար տեսակի, հազար գլխանի հրեշներով, թռչող ափսեներով ու չգիտեմ էլ ինչերով զարդարած հեքիաթներ էի հորինում: Հիմա էն ամենափոքր, մի թիզ պստոներս էլ շահագործում են, ստիպում են նստել իրենց կողքին ու նայել, թե ոնց են համակարգչով խաղում, կամ հետները միասին "սքուբի դու" նայել կամ նման մի նորահայտ/տափակ մուլտֆիլմ: Երբեմն գալիս են ինձ հյուր ու իմ մուլտֆիլմենրի սկավառակները տանում են ու բնականաբար, չեն վերադարձնում: 
Հա, ի՞նչ էի ուզում ասել, էսօր օֆիսում 24-ժամյա աշխատանքային օր էր, որը փոխարինեցի եղբորս հետ զրույցով, իսկ հետո համատեղ ֆիլմի դիտումով: Ասածս ի՞նչ ա - բայց ինչ լավ բան ա լավ եղբայր ունենալը` իրեն ոչ ոք, ոչ մի զարմիկ կամ զարմուհի, ընկեր կամ ընկերուհի չի կարող փոխարինել:

----------

Chilly (01.12.2009), Chuk (28.11.2009), cold skin (28.11.2009), Farfalla (28.11.2009), Norton (28.11.2009), snow (28.11.2009), Tig (30.11.2009), Բարձրահասակ (05.01.2010), Դատարկություն (28.11.2009), Լուսաբեր (28.11.2009), Մանուլ (28.11.2009), Ուլուանա (28.11.2009), Ռուֆուս (28.11.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Էսօր ախպորս տղան նայեց երեսիս, մեկ էլ ասեց.
-Պապ, հլը նայ էս Արմինեի աչքերը ոնց որ աչքերի մեծ յաշչիկ լինի  :Jpit: 
Սկզբում չհասկացա ինչ ա ասում, ասում եմ ինչ բալես? ասում ա` աչքերդ մեծ են հորքուրիկ  :Blush:

----------

*e}|{uka* (29.11.2009), Chilly (01.12.2009), Chuk (30.11.2009), cold skin (30.11.2009), Farfalla (29.11.2009), Kita (29.11.2009), Kuk (29.11.2009), Life (30.11.2009), Norton (30.11.2009), Tig (30.11.2009), Yeghoyan (01.12.2009), Դատարկություն (29.11.2009), Երվանդ (30.11.2009), Մանուլ (29.11.2009), Ռուֆուս (30.11.2009), Ֆոտոն (30.11.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Զզվում եմ ամեն ինչի կրկնությունից: Դու քեզ պատեպատ ես տալիս, փորձում ես ամեն ինչ լավացնել ու միշտ նույն զզվելի ելքն ա ունենում: puppy-ի հետ կապվածության գիծը կարմրել ա, իսկ դեռ երեկ կանաչ էր: Լրիվ նույնը մի ամիս առաջ էր, կանաչել էր, նորից կարմրեց:  :Sad:  Մինչև կանաչում ա, հարյուր գույն ա փոխում, ու էդ ընթացքում ես ակտիվ պահում եմ իրան, մեկ էլ բավականա  մի օր, երկու անգամից քիչ կեր կամ ջուր տամ ու հետը չխաղամ և վերջ, կարմրում ա  :Sad:

----------

Norton (01.12.2009), Ռուֆուս (01.12.2009), Ֆոտոն (01.12.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Զզվում եմ ամեն ինչի կրկնությունից: Դու քեզ պատեպատ ես տալիս, փորձում ես ամեն ինչ լավացնել ու միշտ նույն զզվելի ելքն ա ունենում: puppy-ի հետ կապվածության գիծը կարմրել ա, իսկ դեռ երեկ կանաչ էր: Լրիվ նույնը մի ամիս առաջ էր, կանաչել էր, նորից կարմրեց:  Մինչև կանաչում ա, հարյուր գույն ա փոխում, ու էդ ընթացքում ես ակտիվ պահում եմ իրան, մեկ էլ բավականա  մի օր, երկու անգամից քիչ կեր կամ ջուր տամ ու հետը չխաղամ և վերջ, կարմրում ա


Բա գիտես թե կնիկ պահելը հեշտա հա?  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (01.12.2009), Դեկադա (15.12.2009)

----------


## Dayana

> Բա գիտես թե կնիկ պահելը հեշտա հա?


Ես շուն էի պահում  :Sad:  էն էլ վիրտուալ  :Sad:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Դայ, ի՜նչ լավն ա ստորագրությունդ,  :Hahax: 

Սպասում ես ձյուն լինի, որ խաղանք, չէ՞: Ես էլ եմ միանում ձնագնդախաղին սպասողներին:  :Wink:

----------


## Dayana

> Դայ, ի՜նչ լավն ա ստորագրությունդ, 
> 
> Սպասում ես ձյուն լինի, որ խաղանք, չէ՞: Ես էլ եմ միանում ձնագնդախաղին սպասողներին:


Ճիշտն ասած ես ձնագնդիկի մեծ սիրահար չեմ, բայց ձնեմարդի հարցում խնդիրներ չեմ տեսնում:  :Wink:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Ճիշտն ասած ես ձնագնդիկի մեծ սիրահար չեմ, բայց ձնեմարդի հարցում խնդիրներ չեմ տեսնում:


Ու՜խխ, ձնեմարդ վաղուց չեմ սարքել: Միանանք ձյան գալով:  :Love:

----------


## Dayana

Ամենից շատ լսած խոսքեր`
- Դու ուժեղ աղջիկ ես, մի մռութներդ կախի, գլուխդ բարձր, ամեն բանից էդքան չեն նեղվի: Վաղը անգլերեն ունես, վեր կաց պարապի: Մոռացել ես, թե ինչքան անելիք ունես? Դեռ պիտի մասնագիտությունդ փոխես, անգլերենդ նորմալացնես, Լոնդոն գնաս ու Օվկիանոս տեսնես, առագաստանավ նստես ու էն գրողի տարած տունդ կառուցես, դրա համար ուժեր են պետք, որ էսօր չպիտի վերջնականապես փչացնես: Դե... դու մեծ աղջիկ ես, ինչ ես տզզում? Ձագ, արի գրկեմ քնի, վաղը նոր օր ա սկսում, ամեն ինչ կհարթես, դու կարող ես...
-Գրկում եմ պարանոցս ու ...  :Lazy:

----------

*e}|{uka* (02.12.2009), CactuSoul (02.12.2009), Chilly (07.12.2009), Chuk (02.12.2009), cold skin (02.12.2009), Enigmatic (03.02.2010), Kita (02.12.2009), murmushka (02.12.2009), My World My Space (03.02.2010), Norton (02.12.2009), Tig (10.12.2009), Արևհատիկ (03.02.2010), Բարձրահասակ (05.01.2010), Դեկադա (15.12.2009), Երվանդ (15.12.2009), Մանուլ (15.12.2009), Ռուֆուս (02.12.2009), Ֆոտոն (02.12.2009)

----------


## Kuk

Դայ, էս ո՞ւր ես կորել, կարոտել եմ :Sad:

----------

*e}|{uka* (15.12.2009), Chuk (15.12.2009), Norton (15.12.2009), Yeghoyan (15.12.2009), Երվանդ (15.12.2009), Փոքրիկ (16.12.2009), Ֆոտոն (15.12.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Օֆիսի մյուզիք բոքսը ամեն անգամ քրքրելիս մի ֆորլդըր եմ հանդիպում, որի մեջ ընդհամենը մի երգ կա, բայց ամեն հանդիպելիս միկրոինֆարկտ եմ ստանում...

----------

Chuk (03.02.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Հեչ չէի մտածի, որ բլոգումս կգրեմ կիսաքաղաքական թեմաներով, բայց չդիմացա: Ամեն ինչ իմացող, խելոք, տեղյակ, քաղաքականապես հասուն դեմքերից արդեն նենց եմ կշտացել: Վերջին իդեատիզմը ուղղակի սպանեց: "Ղարաբաղցի զինվորականին կասեն նահանջել, ինքն էլ կնահանջի" ու մեկը չկա բացատրի, որ զինվորը բութ կենդանի չի, որ ասեն "նահանջի" ինքն էլ "ղուլաղները կախ" հետ գնա, էն էլ էն զինվորը, որը ոչ թե "խալխի" տունն ա թալանել նախորդ պատերազմի ժամանակ, այլ կռվել ա, ալյուրը որպես կենսաբանական զենք ա կիրառել, թշնամում "խաբելու" համար: Մարդիկ սովոր են իրանց հեղինակավոր հոպարներին լսել, գլուխները լցնել "հարմար" ինֆորմաթիայով ու սկսել մնացած բոլորին, ովքեր "կես տոն" շեղվում են իրենց իմացածից, համարել անհասկացող: Միշտ էլ ամենից բարձր գոռացողներն ամենաառաջինն են "թռնում" վտանգի ժամանակ...

Հ.Գ. Գրառումս խնդրում եմ չքննարկել:

----------

Tig (05.02.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Քանի որ էսօր նյարդային գրառում անելու օր ա, մի հատ էլ գրեմ: Ինչպես շատերդ գիտեք, մեր ֆիրման online matchmaking ուղղվածությամբ է, ասել է թե ունենք կայք, որը նախատեսված է "կյանքի ընկեր" գտնելու համար: Չգիտեմ ինչ եղանակով (չնայած երևի գիտեմ) ինչ-որ անհայտ աղջիկներ ինձ անընդհատ նամակներ են գրում, որին պարտադիր կցում են իրենց նկարները: Էդ դեռ ոչինչ, բայց այ նամակի տեսքն ինձ ուղղակի ափերից հանում է " Ողջույն, ես Այսինչն եմ, ձեր կոնտոկտը տեսել եմ be2 կայքում ու զարմանալի էր, որ դուք ՛փնտրում" էիք աղջիկ: Ուղարկում եմ ձեզ իմ նկարը, եթե հետաքրքրի, պատասխանեք իմ մեյլին": Դե արի ու մի բարկացի:  :Angry2:  Ախր ո՞նց բացատրեմ, որ ես Որակի Ապահովման ինժիներ եմ ու ռեգիստրացիա եմ լինում բոլոր հնարավոր կոմբինացիներով, մի քանի տասնյակ "յուզերներով": Ուֆ  :Sad:

----------

Chuk (05.02.2010), Enigmatic (05.02.2010), Norton (06.02.2010), Tig (05.02.2010), Ռուֆուս (05.02.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Դայ, էդ աջիկներին ինձ forward արա  :Jpit: 

Պատկերացնում եմ ձեր մոտ աշխատող Որակի Ապահովման տղա ինժեներները ինչ են քաշում  :Lol2:

----------


## ministr

Արմին ջան օգնելու բան կա?  :Jpit: 




> Դայ, էդ աջիկներին ինձ forward արա 
> 
> Պատկերացնում եմ ձեր մոտ աշխատող Որակի Ապահովման տղա ինժեներները ինչ են քաշում


Հա, Մանավանդ եթե ՏՂԱ ԵՆ ՓՆՏՐՈՒՄ  :Jpit:

----------


## Dayana

> Դայ, էդ աջիկներին ինձ forward արա 
> 
> Պատկերացնում եմ ձեր մոտ աշխատող Որակի Ապահովման տղա ինժեներները ինչ են քաշում


Խնդիրն էն ա, որ մեյլերի մասը ես եմ տեստ արել միշտ ու մենակ ես եմ ռեալ մեյլ դրել  :LOL:  դրա համար մեր տղաները չեն ստանում  :Angry2:

----------


## Dayana

Էսօր մեքենայի մեջ լսում էի "մարտիկի երգը", որ դպրոցական ժամանակ ինչ-որ միջոցառման ժամանակ պետք էր սովորել: Հիշում եմ, ես չկարողացա սովորել, որովհետև բավական էր մաման սկսեր երգել, ես սկսում  էի հոնգուր-հոնգուր լաց լինել ու լավ հիշում եմ, որ դա մեր դպրոցից մի տղա սովորեց` Իվանը, ով ինձ ասում էր "ընկեր լեյտենանտ": Չեմ էլ հիշում, թե ինչի էր էդպես ասում? Վերջին անգամ դպրոցում 7 տարի առաջ եմ եղել, ևս 3տարի ու կասեմ "մեր ավատելու 10-ամյակն է", իսկ դպրոցական ժամանակ էդ տաս տարին էնքան հեռու էր, շատ հեռու:

----------

CactuSoul (06.02.2010), unknown (07.02.2010), Yeghoyan (05.02.2010), Արևհատիկ (05.02.2010), Լեո (06.02.2010), Մանուլ (06.02.2010), Ֆոտոն (05.02.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Ըստ ինչ-որ հետազոտության, մարդու սիրտը մեկ միլիոն սթրեսից հետո պարզապես դադար է առնում: Էդ հաշվարկներով ես մի 50 տարի չեմ ձգի:
Հերթական անգամ դարակս բացելիս հերթական միկրոինֆարկտը ստանալուց հետո մնում էր ուղղակի փորձարկել լիմոնի ու աղի համադրությունը, հա ու էդ պետք ա համադրել Գարնանային Բլյուզով:  :Smile:

----------

Kita (06.02.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Քիչ առաջ մաման հետս կռիվ էր անում: Ասում էր.
-Ինչ արեցիր թավան?
-Ես չեմ վերցրել:
-Դրել ես սառնարանի մեջ?
-Չէ մամ, ես ձեռք չեմ տվել:
-Ոնց չէ? Նոր էստեղ էր, ես ասացի դնենք սառնարանը, իսկ հիմա չկա, հո չհամբարձվեց?
-Չգիտեմ մամ, կարող ա դու ես վերցրել?
-Ես չեմ վերցրել, ուզում էի վերցնել, բայց չվերցրեցի:

Մեկ էլ բաց է անում գազոջախի ներսի մասը, որտեղ բոլոր հայ տանտիկինները սովորություն ունեն ինչ-որ թավա խցկել ու հանում թավան:

Ու մի խինդ, մի ուրախություն  :LOL:  Ես խմում եմ, մամաս ա հարբում  :LOL:

----------

Kita (06.02.2010), Tig (08.02.2010), unknown (07.02.2010), yerevanci (09.02.2010), Դեկադա (06.02.2010), Լուսաբեր (09.02.2010), Ֆոտոն (06.02.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Եվս 15 րոպե ու ես կգժվեմ: Միաժամանակ 6 հոգի ինձ գրում են, ու 6-ն էլ բողոքում են, իսկ ես 6-ին էլ փորձում եմ ինչ-որ լավ բաներ ասել, ծիպա "հեսա ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի", "դե լավ մի նեղվի", "դուրս արի մի քիչ քայլի", "գնա արձակուրդ" ...  :Shout:  
Իմ հորեղբայրը 30 տարեկանում հիվանդացավ քաղցկեղով ու 3 տարի անց մահացավ, թողնելով ընտանիքին մենակ ու անօգնական, իսկ մարդիկ բողոքում են, որովհետև էս տարի Եվրոպայում չեն կարողացել հանգստանալ ու որ Խուլիո Իգլեսիասի համերգին երկու անգամ գնացել են, բայց երրորդին չեն կարողացել:  Ես կգժվեմ, ազնիվ խոսք, ինձ շտապ պետք ա բոլոր տեսակի չաթերն անջատել  :Wacko:

----------

*e}|{uka* (06.02.2010), Cassiopeia (13.02.2010), Farfalla (08.02.2010), murmushka (07.02.2010), Norton (07.02.2010), Tig (08.02.2010), unknown (07.02.2010), Արևհատիկ (06.02.2010), Դեկադա (09.02.2010), Մանուլ (06.02.2010), Ռուֆուս (07.02.2010), Ֆոտոն (06.02.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Մարդիկ ինչ-որ դրական ինֆորմացիայի, լավի կարիք ունեն: Այ էս "հասարակ" մարդկանց լսեք՝


No matter who you are
No matter where you go in your life
At some point you're gonna need somebody
To Stand by You  :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (09.02.2010), Artgeo (09.02.2010), Tig (09.02.2010), Լուսաբեր (09.02.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

> Քիչ առաջ մաման հետս կռիվ էր անում: Ասում էր.
> -Ինչ արեցիր թավան?
> -Ես չեմ վերցրել:
> -Դրել ես սառնարանի մեջ?
> -Չէ մամ, ես ձեռք չեմ տվել:
> -Ոնց չէ? Նոր էստեղ էր, ես ասացի դնենք սառնարանը, իսկ հիմա չկա, հո չհամբարձվեց?
> -Չգիտեմ մամ, կարող ա դու ես վերցրել?
> -Ես չեմ վերցրել, ուզում էի վերցնել, բայց չվերցրեցի:
> 
> ...


Հա  լավ  ասեցիր,  դա  երևի  բոլոր  տանտիկինների  սովորություննա,  դե  քանի  որ  քույր  չունեմ,  իրար  «մեղադրելու»  պահը  չկա,  մաման  ինքն  իրանա  ասում  
-Էս  ու՞ր  դրի,  է :LOL:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Մարդիկ ինչ-որ դրական ինֆերմաթիայի, լավի կարիք ունեն: Այ էս "հասարակ" մարդկանց լսեք՝
> 
> 
> *No meter* who you are
> *No meter* where you go in your life
> At some point you're gonna need somebody
> To Stand by You


No Matter միգուցե  :Jpit:  Դայ մեր պայմանավորվածությունը հիշում ես չէ՞  :Jpit:

----------


## Dayana

> No Matter միգուցե  Դայ մեր պայմանավորվածությունը հիշում ես չէ՞


I Kill you  :Angry2:  100դրամ  :Sad:   :LOL:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> I Kill you  100դրամ


200դրամ, երկու տեղ ես սխալ գրել  :Jpit:

----------


## Dayana

> 200դրամ, երկու տեղ ես սխալ գրել


ու 5 միավոր օֆտոպելու համար  :Smile:

----------

Հայկօ (09.02.2010)

----------


## Dayana

> Արմ նորմալ ա ամեն ինչ


Հետաքրքիր ա ինչն ի նկատի ուներ? Ես նորմալ ոչինչ չեմ նկատում, բացարձակապես ոչինչ...

----------


## Dayana

Տերյան-Մոսկովյան խաչմերուհում, բնակելի շենքի առաջ մարդիկ էին հավաքված: Ինչ-որ մեկը մահացել էր: Երկու անգամ անցա էդ կողմով (մեկ լանչի գնալուց, մեկ էլ ՝ վերադառնալիս) ու երկու անգամ էլ ապշեցի, որովհետև մարդիկ զրուցում էին, ասում-խոսում ու ոչ մեկի դեմքին տխրության կամ գոնե "ափսոսանքի" նշույլ չկար: Լավ, հեչ չի ազդո՞ւմ  :Xeloq:  Հետո էլ ինձ ասում են "ինչի՞ չես հարգում ու ոչ մի թաղման չես գնում", ի՞նչ անեմ, ես էլ գնամ ու զրուցեմ հին ու բարի ծանոթների հետ, ում վերջին անգամ մի տարի առաջ, էսինչի թաղմանն եմ տեսել:

----------

Jarre (11.02.2010), Legolas (11.02.2010), My World My Space (11.02.2010), Արևհատիկ (12.02.2010), Դեկադա (13.02.2010), Ֆոտոն (11.02.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Ա-զա-տու-թյուն  :Yahoo:

----------

Chuk (12.02.2010), Monk (12.02.2010), Tig (16.02.2010), Ծով (12.02.2010), Ներսես_AM (12.02.2010), Ռուֆուս (12.02.2010), Ֆոտոն (12.02.2010)

----------


## ministr

Էէէէէէ... կարոտելու ենք Դայուշ-մոդերուշին  :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (12.02.2010), Արևհատիկ (12.02.2010)

----------


## Dayana

> Էէէէէէ... կարոտելու ենք Դայուշ-մոդերուշին


Դայուշ չէ, Դայանա  :Wink:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Դայ, բայց ինչի՞  :Cry: 

Կարո՞ղ ա վատ էինք համամոդերություն անում Երկիր մոլորակում: Ամեն դեպքում շնորհակալ եմ ամեն ինչի համար  :Smile:

----------

Dayana (19.02.2010)

----------


## Dayana

> Դայ, բայց ինչի՞ 
> 
> Կարո՞ղ ա վատ էինք համամոդերություն անում Երկիր մոլորակում: Ամեն դեպքում շնորհակալ եմ ամեն ինչի համար


Հայկ ջան մերսի: 

Ժող, կարիք չկա էլի տենց գրելու, ես հո ֆրոնտ չեմ գնում?  ::}:  Ադմինություն էր էլի, երեկ տուգանում էի, էսօր էլ չեմ տուգանի, էդքան բան: Լիքը ազատ ժամանակ առաջացավ, լիքը պլաններ ունեմ, կիրագործեմ:  :Wink:

----------

Ռուֆուս (12.02.2010)

----------


## ministr

Ման գամ գտնեմ տվածդ տուգանայինները, ոսկեզօծեմ կախեմ մի տեղից տենց մնա  :Smile:  Ափսոս շատ քիչա  :Sad:

----------


## Dayana

> Ման գամ գտնեմ տվածդ տուգանայինները, ոսկեզօծեմ կախեմ մի տեղից տենց մնա  Ափսոս շատ քիչա


Այ մարդ շատ ես տուգանում ` բողոքում են, քիչ ես տուգանում ` բողոքում են: Երգիրը երգիր չի էլի  :LOL:

----------


## ministr

Արմ ջան մարդս մարդ լինի  :Jpit:

----------


## Katka

սիրածս մոդերատորների մեջ երկրորդ հորիզոնականում էիր, այ տոլերանտի մեկը: :Wink:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> սիրածս մոդերատորների մեջ երկրորդ հորիզոնականում էիր, այ տոլերանտի մեկը:


Հետաքրքիր ա, բա առաջինն ո՞վ ա  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> սիրածս մոդերատորների մեջ երկրորդ հորիզոնականում էիր, այ տոլերանտի մեկը:


Իսկ ես հուսով էի, թե առաջինն էի  :Sad:

----------


## Katka

> Իսկ ես հուսով էի, թե առաջինն էի


Գնա ա է :Beee: 

 բայց դե շատ չցույց տամ թուլություններս, ասեմ մի բան, Nina Simone, դու հասկացիր :Kiss:

----------


## Lion

> Տերյան-Մոսկովյան խաչմերուհում, բնակելի շենքի առաջ մարդիկ էին հավաքված: Ինչ-որ մեկը մահացել էր: Երկու անգամ անցա էդ կողմով (մեկ լանչի գնալուց, մեկ էլ ՝ վերադառնալիս) ու երկու անգամ էլ ապշեցի, որովհետև մարդիկ զրուցում էին, ասում-խոսում ու ոչ մեկի դեմքին տխրության կամ գոնե "ափսոսանքի" նշույլ չկար: Լավ, հեչ չի ազդո՞ւմ  Հետո էլ ինձ ասում են "ինչի՞ չես հարգում ու ոչ մի թաղման չես գնում", ի՞նչ անեմ, ես էլ գնամ ու զրուցեմ հին ու բարի ծանոթների հետ, ում վերջին անգամ մի տարի առաջ, էսինչի թաղմանն եմ տեսել:


Գրողը տանի... տառացիորեն նույն բանը ու նույն առիթով իմ մտքով է անցել...  :Sad:

----------


## Dayana

Ճիշտ են էլի ասում, եթե ուզում ես մարդու մասին ճիշտ կարծիք կազմել, հարցրու նրան, թե ինչպես է մտածում նա ինքն իր մասին, հետո բազմապատկիր այն -ով ու կստանաս նրա իրական կերպարը...

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ճիշտ են էլի ասում, եթե ուզում ես մարդու մասին ճիշտ կարծիք կազմել, հարցրու նրան, թե ինչպես է մտածում նա ինքն իր մասին, հետո բազմապատկիր այն -ով ու կստանաս նրա իրական կերպարը...


Ավելի լավ տարբերակ կա: Գովում ես տվյալ մարդուն իր ընկերների մոտ:  ::}:

----------


## ministr

> Ավելի լավ տարբերակ կա: Գովում ես տվյալ մարդուն իր ընկերների մոտ:


Ինչի ընդհանրացրիր?  :Smile: 
Աֆորիզմն ասում է "Ուզում ես իմանալ աղջկա թերությունների մասին? Գովիր նրան իր ընկերուհիների մոտ"  :Jpit:

----------


## Dayana

Նորմալ ա...
Չէր կարող ամեն ինչ իդեալական լինել  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Մարդ կա կույր ա, մարդ կա հոգով ա կույր, մարդ էլ կա էնքան կույր ա` թե հոգով, թե մարմնով, որ կույրաշապտությունից էն կողմ աշխարհը չի ընկալում ու մնացած ամեն ինչ իրա աչքին տարօրինակ ու նույնիսկ զվարճալի ա թվում  :Jpit:  Հետաքրքիր ա, հոգու լինզաներ լինու՞մ են  :Think:   :LOL:

----------

*e}|{uka* (18.02.2010), A.r.p.i. (19.03.2010), CactuSoul (16.02.2010), Farfalla (17.02.2010), Tig (16.02.2010), Արևհատիկ (16.02.2010), Ֆոտոն (16.02.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Նենց հետաքրքիր ա, մի տաս տարի առաջ անքնություն ասվածն ինձ համար չգիտեմ ի՞նչ էր: Հիշում եմ, հորաքրոջս սկեսուրը, երբ իրենց տանն էի լինում, գիշերը ուղղակի քայլում էր սենյակում կամ նստած մնում մահճակալին: Ամեն անգամ գիշերն արթնանալիս ուզում էի ստուգել, չի քնել արդյո՞ք ու միշտ հիսթափվում էի ՝ չէր քնում: Էն ժամանակ էդ անքնություն ասվածն ինձ համար Ամերիկա հայտնաբերելուց էլ լուրջ ու տարօրինակ էր, բայց պարզվեց, որ էդ ինչ-որ հասարակ, "բնական" վիճակ էր:  ::}:

----------

Enigmatic (19.02.2010), Tig (19.02.2010), Ֆոտոն (19.02.2010)

----------


## keyboard

> Նենց հետաքրքիր ա, մի տաս տարի առաջ անքնություն ասվածն ինձ համար չգիտեմ ի՞նչ էր: Հիշում եմ, հորաքրոջս սկեսուրը, երբ իրենց տանն էի լինում, գիշերը ուղղակի քայլում էր սենյակում կամ նստած մնում մահճակալին: Ամեն անգամ գիշերն արթնանալիս ուզում էի ստուգել, չի քնել արդյո՞ք ու միշտ հիսթափվում էի ՝ չէր քնում: Էն ժամանակ էդ անքնություն ասվածն ինձ համար Ամերիկա հայտնաբերելուց էլ լուրջ ու տարօրինակ էր, բայց պարզվեց, որ էդ ինչ-որ հասարակ, "բնական" վիճակ էր:


Քուրիկս, էդ ինչնա քո անքնության պատճառը, իմը հլը գոնե գիտեմ, բա քոնը...
Չնայած, դա նույնպես ինձ համար խորթ էր, բայց...
Չնայած խոստովանում եմ, մեկ-մեկ օգնումա, մտածելու, մենակ մնալու, կյանքը վերլուծելու համար շատ հարմար վիճակ է:

----------

Tig (19.02.2010)

----------


## Dayana

> Քուրիկս, էդ ինչնա քո անքնության պատճառը, իմը հլը գոնե գիտեմ, բա քոնը...
> Չնայած, դա նույնպես ինձ համար խորթ էր, բայց...
> Չնայած խոստովանում եմ, մեկ-մեկ օգնումա, մտածելու, մենակ մնալու, կյանքը վերլուծելու համար շատ հարմար վիճակ է:


Ինձ էլ կասե՞ն Հով  :Jpit: 

Հ.Գ. Կարոտել-մարոտել եմ  :Smile:

----------


## keyboard

> Ինձ էլ կասե՞ն Հով 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Կարոտել-մարոտել եմ


Չէ, քեզ ով կարա ասի, ես տը հլը կենդանի եմ, մնացածի մասին չեմ խոսում:
Լրիվ հասկացա, մյուս շաբաթ, անգամ եթե երկրագունդն էլ հետ պտտվի, կարոտդ արնելու ես, եդ ես եմ խոստանում, նենց որ, բռնվի:

----------


## Dayana

Ես էլ Հախվերդյանական այցետոմս "ստացա"...  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

վաղը գնում եմ զագս
չէ, էն իմաստով չէ, որ ամուսնանում եմ, էդ եղբայրս ա ամուսնանում, ու ես, որպես “բարի աչքերով մարդ” պիտի վկա լինեմ: Մինչ այս ևս մեկ անգամ եղել եմ ամուսնության վկա`մյուս եղբորս` հորեղբորս տղայի ամուսնության ժամանակ, դա 7 տարի առաջ էր: Հենց դիմում գրելու օրն էլ ինձ առաջարկեցին լինել վկա: Ամառ էր, առաջին կուրսի առաջին ամառը ու ես ամբողջ մի ամիս անընդհատ ինքս ինձ խոսում էի “վի ժե սկազալի, սվիձեծելի, ատդալիծես, յա ի ատդալիլաս” ու էնքան կարևոր էի ինձ զգում: Լավ հիշում եմ, որ զուգվել-զարդարվել, պատրաստվել էի էդ օրվան ու երբ ամուսնույթունը հաստատող կինը (չյոռտ զնայետ իրանց ոնց են անվանում) հարցրեց թե քանի տարեկան եմ` կախվեցի: Էդ ժամանակ դեռ 18-ս չէր լրացել, իսկ ԶԱԳՍ-ում պարտադիր էր 18 և ավելի տարեկան վկա ունենալ: Հիշում եմ, թե ինչ հուսահատ դեմքով նայեցի հարսիս, թե “մի բան ասա” ու երբ մերոնք բացատրեցին, որ ուզում են հենց ես լինեմ վկա ու որ ես շատ ուզում եմ լինել վկա` իսկ ես շատ էի ուզում, ինձ ահավոր կարևոր էի զգում, մեր տիկինը համաձայնվեց: Ու վաղը ևս մեկ նման դեպք պիտի լինի` ես պիտի կարևոր զգամ ինձ, էս անգամ քեռիիս տղայի ամուսնության ժամանակ: Ու իմ համար իսկական ամուսնությունը հենց սա ա, ոչ թե Հարսնաքարերում, Սիպտակցի Հայկոների կամ Սևցի Գուգոների կլկոցների տակ տաշի գոռացող, կամ Թաթա Սիմոնյանի ու Սոսո Պավլիաշվիլու Սիրուն Աղջիկների տակ տաս տոննա ոսկեղենով ծալծլված “ինծիլիգենտ” կանանց ու նրանց հաստափոր ամուսինների ջարդրտվող դեմքերով անց կացված/անց կացվելիք խնջույքները/երեկոները: Երդում Աստծո ու Պետությանդ առաջ:

Հ.Գ.   :Love:

----------

*e}|{uka* (27.02.2010), Ariadna (22.02.2010), Chuk (22.02.2010), Janita Hero (27.02.2010), Kita (22.02.2010), Tig (22.02.2010), yerevanci (11.03.2010), Արևհատիկ (23.02.2010), Դատարկություն (23.02.2010), Երկնային (22.02.2010), Մանուլ (23.02.2010), Ռուֆուս (22.02.2010), Ֆոտոն (22.02.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Ուզում էի հասկանալ, ուղեղիս բոլոր բջիջները լարեցի ու հասկացա մի բան ` ևս մեկ սխալ: Պո իդեե, էդքան սխալների մեջ էս մեկը մեծ կշիռ չունի, բայց զա ձեռժավու աբիդնո  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Մի շաբաթ առաջ դրսում հանդիպեցի ընկերուհուս մայրիկին, ով մի քիչ նեղացկոտ ձայնով ասեց, որ ես արդեն երկու տարի ա խոստացել եմ իրենց հյուր գնալ: Իսկապես, ավելի քան երկու տարի ա, ու ընկերուհիս հասցրել ա արդեն երկու ճուտիկ ունենալ: Խոստացա, որ էս շաբաթ անպայման գնալու եմ, նույնիսկ որպես ապացույց ասեցի, որ արձակուրդ եմ վերցրել, էնպես որ հաստատ կգնամ: Իրենց տունը հենց մեր տան ետնամասում է ու մեր բալկոններն իրար են նայում, բայց չի ստացվում գնալ: Չեմ սիրում էլի ես հյուր գնալ, աղմուկ, լիքը մարդիկ  ու առհասարակ տանից դուրս գալ չեմ սիրում  :Cry: 

Հ.Գ. Այ եթե զույգ քույր ունենայի, իմ փոխարեն էդ "մասթերը" ինքը կաներ:

----------

A.r.p.i. (19.03.2010), Farfalla (27.02.2010), Kita (27.02.2010), Tig (01.03.2010), yerevanci (11.03.2010), Դեկադա (27.02.2010), Ռուֆուս (27.02.2010), Ֆոտոն (28.02.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Մտածում եմ, էս մի շաբաթով արձակուրնդ ինձ չբավականացրեց, չբռնեմ մի շաբաթ էլ "գրիպ ընկնեմ" ?  :Think:  կամ էլ մի չարություն անեմ, ինձ մի երկու-երեք ամսով տնային կալանք նշանակեն, հանգստանամ  :Sad: 

Չեմ ուզում գործի գնալ, չեմ ու-զում  :Shout:

----------

yerevanci (11.03.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Սոված էի: Ամբողջ օրը քայլել էինք, նույնիսկ վազել, հասցնելու համար տեսնել ամեն ինչ` սուր տանիքներով հսկա շենքերը, գետը, կամուրջները, թանկարժեք քարերով զարդեղենը... Իսկ այ կայարանում հրաշքների աշխարհից մնաց միայն արդեն կորցրած հիշողություններ: Ոտքերս ցավում էին, աչքես` փակվում: Միակ բանը, որ ուզում էի, նստել սալահատակին ու գլանակը վառել, բայց հանկարծ հիշեցի, որ չեմ ծխում, իսկ ինչպես հայտնի է, եթե չես ծխում, փոխարենն ուտում ես: Գնեցի ամենամեծ "սենդվիչն" ու դրեցի պայուսակիս մեջ: Խցիկում ցուրտ էր, ու ես փաթաթվել էի միակ տաք հագուստիս` շարֆիկիս մեջ: Կողքիս նստած Ամերիկացի երիտասարդը կիսաթև վերնաշապիկով շոգում էր, ու խնդրեց պատուհանը բացել: Դողում էի` ցրտից, հոգնածությունից, անընդհատ աչքերիս ընկնող լույսից: Կեսգիշերին մոտ էր, երբ կողքի "խցիկից" ընկերներս կանչեցին: Ներսում տաք էր ու մութ: Ինձ առաջարկեցին մի փոքր քնել: Շարֆս կիրառելով որպես բարձ, պայուսակից հանեցի սենդվիչն ու սկսեցի ուտել: Ոտքերիս ցավը, սովածությունս, հոգնածությունս, ճանապարհին վատ չզգալուս դիմաց խմած դեղի բժժածությունը իրեն արեց ` քնեցի: Երբ տեղ հասանք անձրև էր: Կայարանից վազելով գնացի համարս, փակեցի պատուհանը, որ միշտ բացում էր սենյակս հավաքող կինն ու պառկեցի տաք լոգարանում: Աչքերիս առաջ վազվզում էին տարբեր տեսակի ու գույների նկարներ, քանդակներ, շենքեր, հյուրանոցի պատռված բազմոցը, հարբած երիտասարդին, որ բոլորին սիրաշահում էր, անդուր թեյը, անտանելի նախաճաշը, "տիկնիկների տունը", ուր էդպես էլ չմտա, նեղլիկ միջանցքի լուսաֆորն ու կայարանում մեզ ցտեսություն ասող Անո տոտային` սպիտակ ժակետն ուսերին...

----------

CactuSoul (28.02.2010), Chilly (04.03.2010), keyboard (02.03.2010), Tig (01.03.2010), yerevanci (11.03.2010), Դատարկություն (28.02.2010), Մանուլ (28.02.2010), Ֆոտոն (06.03.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Երկու օր առաջ գիշերը մեկն անց էր, նստած զռռում էի, մաման փորձում էր հանգստացնել, մեկ էլ "անծանոթ համարից" ՍՄՍ ես ստանում ` "Ուզում էի ասել, որ ես քեզ սիրում եմ":  Պատասխանում եմ "մերսի, իսկ ով ա?": 
Amaru  :Smile: 

Էս աղջիկը դեմք ա, բառիս ամենադրական իմաստով: Արցունքներս մաքերցի ու ժպտացի, նենց երջանիկ էի/ եմ ու թքած, որ մարդիկ էս կարդալով իրանց հիվանդ երևակայությունը ևս մեկ անգամ առսջ կգցեն ու կմտածեն, թե ես համասեռամոլ եմ, կարևորը, որ ես ինքս գիտեմ, թե ես ով եմ:

----------

*e}|{uka* (06.03.2010), CactuSoul (06.03.2010), Chuk (06.03.2010), impression (06.03.2010), Kita (06.03.2010), Ribelle (19.03.2010), yerevanci (11.03.2010), Երկնային (06.03.2010), Մանուլ (06.03.2010), Ուլուանա (06.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (07.03.2010), Ֆոտոն (06.03.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Երկու օր առաջ գիշերը մեկն անց էր, նստած զռռում էի, մաման փորձում էր հանգստացնել, մեկ էլ "անծանոթ համարից" ՍՄՍ ես ստանում ` "Ուզում էի ասել, որ ես քեզ սիրում եմ":  Պատասխանում եմ "մերսի, իսկ ով ա?": 
> Amaru


 Վույ:  :Love:  Երկուսիդ էլ սիրում եմ: Հե հե՜:  :Jpit: 

Արմինե ջան, Դայանա ջանա՜  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (06.03.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Աստված մեզ ստեղծելիս միայն Ազատություն ա տվել: Խնդրում եմ, մի սահմանափակեք ազատությունս ու թողեք ինչ ուզում եմ անեմ, ում ուզում ` սիրեմ ու առհասարակ, մարդիկ, ինձ հանգիստ թողեք էլի: 
Ես ձեզ չեմ խանգարում չէ? Հենց խանգարեմ, ձեն հանեք, սուս ու փուս կգնամ, բայց օրագրումս ինձ խորհուրդասպան մի արեք էլի, շատ եմ խնդրում:

----------

murmushka (06.03.2010), Tig (13.03.2010), yerevanci (11.03.2010), Մանուլ (06.03.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Մոդերատորական։ Մի շարք գրառումներ ջնջվել են, քանի որ թեմայի հեղինակը չի ցանկանում, որ իր մտորումները քննարկվեն։ Խնդրում ենք հարգել հեղինակի ցանկությունը՝ հաշվի առնելով, որ սա նրա անձնական օրագիրն է։*

----------

Artgeo (06.03.2010), CactuSoul (07.03.2010), Chuk (06.03.2010), Dayana (06.03.2010), Kita (07.03.2010), ministr (06.03.2010), murmushka (06.03.2010), Հայկօ (07.03.2010), Մանուլ (06.03.2010), Ֆոտոն (07.03.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Որ փոքր էի, տարիները ահավոր դանդաղ էին անցնում ու թե ես, թե բոլորը իմ շրջապատում շատ ուշ-ուշ էին մեծանում: Իսկ հիմա մի տեսակ ամեն ինչ շատ արագ ա: Երևի կյանքն ա արագ կամ երկրագունդն ա արագ պտտվում: Մի տարի առաջ էս օրը շունչս պահած սպասում էի, որ  մոծակս ծնվի, իսկ էսօր արդեն մի տարեկան ա դառնում/դառել: Մի քիչ էլ շունչս պահած որ սպասեմ, մեկ էլ հոպ ու մի օր կասի՝ հորքուրիկ:  :Love:  
Երևի ինքը էս աշխարհում միակն ա, ում սիրում եմ առանց փոխադարձության սպասելու, մաքուր, շատ, շատ-շատ...

----------

*e}|{uka* (11.03.2010), A.r.p.i. (19.03.2010), Amaru (11.03.2010), CactuSoul (12.03.2010), Chuk (11.03.2010), Farfalla (13.03.2010), keyboard (22.03.2010), Kita (11.03.2010), Minerva (23.03.2010), murmushka (13.03.2010), Norton (13.03.2010), Tig (13.03.2010), yerevanci (11.03.2010), Արևհատիկ (11.03.2010), Դատարկություն (24.03.2010), Դեկադա (11.03.2010), Լուսաբեր (19.03.2010), Մանուլ (11.03.2010), Ուլուանա (11.03.2010), Ֆոտոն (13.03.2010)

----------


## Արտիստ

> Ես ձեզ չեմ խանգարում չէ? Հենց խանգարեմ, ձեն հանեք, սուս ու փուս կգնամ, բայց օրագրումս ինձ խորհուրդասպան մի արեք էլի, շատ եմ խնդրում:


Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս համբերատար լինել:Դ:Պ

----------


## Dayana

> Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս համբերատար լինել:Դ:Պ


 Դու գնա դիպլոմային գրի, ստուդենտ  :Tongue:

----------

yerevanci (27.03.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Կան չէ՞ մարդիկ, որ "ստեղծված են հարամ անելու համար": Իրանք մեղք չունեն, բնությունն էդպիսին ա սարքել: Կարող են ծննդյանդ օրը գալ ու ասել, որ սարսափելի տեսք ունես, ու ծաղիկները, որ սպասում էիր ինչ-որ կոնկրետ մեկից` չես ստանալու, որովհետև բավականաչափ լավը չես: 
Տեսնես ինչի՞ էս հիշեցի, իմ թերությունների լիստն էի նախագծել, գրել-ջնջել, պատրաստել, բայց ջնջեցի, վաղը շուտ պիտի արթնանամ... 
Տեսնես էդ անկեղծության չափիչն ինչ տեսք ունի, որով ինձ հաճախ չափչփում են: Հուսամ դա հեռավորություն/երկարություն չափող սարքը չի, դրանով չափում են միայն մի անգամ` վերջում, դա էլ դեռ կհասցնեն:  :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (18.03.2010), Amaru (18.03.2010), Chuk (18.03.2010), keyboard (22.03.2010), SSS (18.03.2010), Tig (18.03.2010), yerevanci (27.03.2010), Արևհատիկ (18.03.2010), Երկնային (19.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (18.03.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Մանկությունից շատ քիչ բաներ եմ հիշում, այն էլ ` աղոտ, բայց կա մի բան, որ հիշում եմ հստակ ` օրորոցայիններս են: Կիլոմետրերի հեռավորությունից "Մշո Աղջիկ" երգն ականջս ընկնելիս մի տեսակ խառնվում եմ իրար ու չնայած ես չգիտեմ երգի իրական բառերը, քանի որ մամաս բառերը փոփոխած էր երգում, իսկ հետագայում որքան էլ փորձեց սովորեցնել ճիշտը, չկարողացավ, միևնուն է, ամեն անգամ լսելիս սկսում եմ "իմ բառերով" ձայնակցել:

----------

CactuSoul (19.03.2010), Farfalla (19.03.2010), keyboard (22.03.2010), Minerva (23.03.2010), My World My Space (19.03.2010), yerevanci (27.03.2010), Արևհատիկ (19.03.2010), Դատարկություն (24.03.2010), Դարք (19.03.2010), Երկնային (19.03.2010), Ձայնալար (19.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (19.03.2010), Ֆոտոն (19.03.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Տյառն Ընդառաջի ժամանակ ինչ-որ բլիթներ էին պատրաստվել, որոնց մեջ կոնֆետ կար, բացառությամբ մեկի` ինձ բաժին ընկավ, էսօր էլ ամանների մի մեծ "կույտից" վեց աման ընտրելիս միակ չլվացված ամանն ինձ բաժին ընկավ: Որ երկիր մոլորակի վրա աստերոիդ ընկնի, իմ գլխին ա ընկնելու:  :Black Eye:  
Տեսնես Աստված պապիկի "դավտարում" բողոքների բաժին կա?  :Think:

----------

CactuSoul (19.03.2010), Farfalla (20.03.2010), keyboard (22.03.2010), Minerva (23.03.2010), yerevanci (27.03.2010), Դատարկություն (24.03.2010), Լուսաբեր (19.03.2010), Հայկօ (20.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (21.03.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Մյուզիք Ֆոլդերումս "ուբոռկա" արեցի ու Բրյուս ամենակարողի ֆիլմը հիշեցի ՝ Աշխարհի վերջը մոտ է ու քանի դեռ չէի որոշել դառնալ լավ մարդ՝ ներողամիտ, "ռիսայքլ բինս" մաքրեցի: Վեց մեգ ազատ տարածություն, մտածում եմ ինչո՞վ  լցնեմ  :Jpit:

----------

keyboard (22.03.2010), yerevanci (27.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (22.03.2010)

----------


## ministr

Վեց մեգ?  :Jpit:  Մի հատ mp3 դիր հերիքա  :LOL:

----------

keyboard (22.03.2010)

----------


## keyboard

> Մյուզիք Ֆոլդերումս "ուբոռկա" արեցի ու Բրյուս ամենակարողի ֆիլմը հիշեցի ՝ Աշխարհի վերջը մոտ է ու քանի դեռ չէի որոշել դառնալ լավ մարդ՝ ներողամիտ, "ռիսայքլ բինս" մաքրեցի: Վեց մեգ ազատ տարածություն, մտածում եմ ինչո՞վ  լցնեմ


 Ամ, Գայուշոկի նոր նկարները տա՞մ, բայց վախենամ մի հատ հազիվ տեղավորես :Tongue:

----------


## Dayana

_Մարդեր_, ցանկացած քայլից առաջ երկու անգամ մտածեք էլի, առաջին անգամ քեշից ա բերում...

----------

CactuSoul (23.03.2010), keyboard (24.03.2010), Tig (23.03.2010), yerevanci (27.03.2010), Ձայնալար (23.03.2010), Ֆոտոն (22.03.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Պուպուշ երգ ա  :Smile:  համ էլ ահագին միտք ունի  :Smile:

----------

Tig (23.03.2010), yerevanci (27.03.2010), Հայկօ (24.03.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Պարզվում ա բարկանալիս մկաններն ավելի են լարվում, քան ուղեղը, հետևաբար բարկանալիս ձայնի տոնը բարձրացնելու ու հայհոյելու փոխարեն պետք է մռութին խփել  :Jpit:  
Հատուկ շնորհակալություն Մինիստրին "չռփիչի" օրենը մանրամասն բացատրելու համար  :Jpit:

----------

keyboard (24.03.2010), ministr (23.03.2010), yerevanci (27.03.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Ամենադեմք մտքերնը գլուխս են "գալիս" կամ ծագում են առավոտյան, գործի գալու ճանապարհին: Էսօր մտածում էի, այ եթե Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծվի իմ կենդանության օրոք, կգնամ էնտեղ, մի հատ պուճուրիկ տուն կգնեմ (ես պուճուր, յարս ՝ պուճուր) ՝ մի 60 քառ. մ. բնակ. տարածքով, ու պապերիս հողում կապրեմ, մեկ ա, Եվորպա-Մեվրոպա, դրանք բանի պետք չեն:  :Dntknw:

----------

Ariadna (24.03.2010), CactuSoul (24.03.2010), keyboard (24.03.2010), SSS (24.03.2010), yerevanci (27.03.2010), Անտիգոնե (19.01.2014), Արևհատիկ (24.03.2010), Լուսաբեր (24.03.2010), Լուսիանա (03.04.2010), Ձայնալար (11.04.2010), Ֆոտոն (24.03.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Վերջին մի տարում էնքան եմ լսել. "Դայ, հեսա կտեսնես, նենց եմ խրվելու գործի մեջ, որ դուրս գամ ու երազեմ միայն քնելու մասին:" 
Երեկ բավականին ուշ դուրս եկա, նստեցի մեքենա, միացրեցի Նալիչ ու "հանգեցի" ու եթե երեխեքը երկու վայրկյան ուշ դուռը բացեին, ինձ դժվարությամբ կարթնացնեին: Երազում էի հասնել տուն ու անկողին մտնել: Մեքենայի մեջ տաք էր ու փափուկ ու Նալիչն էր երգում, մեկ էլ մի պահ արթնացա ու միացա Նալիչին՝

Скажите принцу, ай молодцу, 
Что принцу не к лицу обижать красавицу...

ու նորից քնեցի  :Lazy:

----------

Amaru (03.04.2010), Chilly (25.03.2010), Farfalla (25.03.2010), yerevanci (27.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (25.03.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Աղջկական խոսակցություն գիշերվա 4-ին.

Ես - Ինքը ռաբիզ հայ տղա ա:
Ինքը: -Չէ, ռաբիզ չի, քյարթ ա: 
Ես: - Չէ, ռաբիզ ա, քյարթը մի քիչ ուրիշ ա: Կմեծանա, կդառնա քյարթ:
Ինքը:-  դե, ռաբիսները մինիմում ռաբիս են սիրում ու լսում, ինքը կարծեմ չի սիրում  :LOL:   թե՞ թաքուն գիշերները նաուշնիկներով լսում ա, խաբար չենք: Անկողնու մեջ խորը պահ մտած, որ մարդ չլսի։ 

Ինչ լավա, որ մենք չգիտենք էդ Քյարթի հայերեն բացատրությունը  :LOL:

----------

yerevanci (27.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (28.03.2010)

----------


## Արտիստ

> Աղջկական խոսակցություն գիշերվա 4-ին.
> 
> Ես - Ինքը ռաբիզ հայ տղա ա:
> Ինքը: -Չէ, ռաբիզ չի, քյարթ ա: 
> Ես: - Չէ, ռաբիզ ա, քյարթը մի քիչ ուրիշ ա: Կմեծանա, կդառնա քյարթ:
> Ինքը:-  դե, ռաբիսները մինիմում ռաբիս են սիրում ու լսում, ինքը կարծեմ չի սիրում   թե՞ թաքուն գիշերները նաուշնիկներով լսում ա, խաբար չենք: Անկողնու մեջ խորը պահ մտած, որ մարդ չլսի։ 
> 
> Ինչ լավա, որ մենք չգիտենք էդ Քյարթի հայերեն բացատրությունը


Մենք հայերս, միշտ սխալ բնութագրում ենք տալիս քյարթ հասկացողությանը, չգիտես ինչի կապում ռաբիս երաժշտության հետ, ռաբիս ապրելակերպի և մնացած այլ ամենի հետ ինչ կապված է ռաբիսին: Քյարթը, դա ընդամենը որակական հատկանիշ է, ինչպես ասենք` փափուկը, այն կարելի է վերագրել ցանկացած բանի, մարդու, իրի և այլնի.
օրինակ`
քյարթ շուն
քյարթ մողես
քյարթ կոդ
քյարթ ռոքեր
քյարթ մետալիստ(հեռու պահի)

և այլն  :Smile:  Կամ էլ ասենք քյարթ ռաբիս :Smile:  Իսկ թե ինչպես բացատրել որն է դա, ինչպես ամեն ուր, այստեղ էլ իր տեղն ունի հիերարխիան` յուրաքանչյուրիս համար այն տարբեր է, օրինակ, քյարթ ռոքերը մեկ այլ ռոքերին ավելի քյարթ է համարում, ու ճիշտ էլ անոււմա :Smile:  բա, այ տենց բաներ:
Օրինակ իմ մոտ 40 տոկոս քյարթ բանա ապրում, 50 տոկոս ոչ,  են 10 տոկոսն էլ չի ապրում :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Հեռուստացույցով Երգ-երգոց հաղորդումն ա: Լսում եմ մամայիս ձայնը, Առաջին սիրո երգն ա երգում: Եթե մամաս ինժիներ չդառնար, երևի օպերային երգչուհի կդառնար: Երևի բոլոր երեխաներին էլ իրենց մամաների ձայնը ամենազուլալն ա թվում: Երևի...  :Love:

----------

Amaru (03.04.2010), Chuk (28.03.2010), Farfalla (29.03.2010), impression (28.03.2010), Jarre (07.04.2010), Minerva (07.04.2010), SSS (29.03.2010), Tig (29.03.2010), Yeghoyan (29.03.2010), yerevanci (31.03.2010), Արևհատիկ (06.04.2010), Դատարկություն (06.04.2010), Դեկադա (29.03.2010), Ծով (10.04.2010), Հայկօ (28.03.2010), Մանուլ (29.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (28.03.2010), Ֆոտոն (28.03.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Պրոբլեմը հասկանալու վրա վատնածս ժամանակն անհամեմատելի էր պրոբլեմի իրական արժեքի հետ, որի արդյունքը ցավալիորեն (ինձ համար) պրոբլեմի անտեսումն էր  :Smile:

----------

Jarre (07.04.2010), SSS (31.03.2010), Tig (31.03.2010), yerevanci (31.03.2010), Դարք (30.03.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Վաղուց չէի զզվել, սիրտը խառնելու, աչքերը լցվելու աստիճան: Հիշեցի, վերապրեցի, բավական ա մի քանի ամսվա համար:  :Smile:

----------

yerevanci (31.03.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Էսօր վերջապես, վերջին երկու ամսվա ընթացքում գործից նորմալ ժամի դուրս եկա, քայլելով իջա կանգառ: Օպերայի մոտ տեսա մի խումբ մարդկանց, ովքեր "լոզոտ" աչքերով նայում էին Բագրիա ծածկանունով թմբլիկ հայուհու պորտապարին: Մեր փողոցում հանդիպեցի ֆիզիկայի ուսուցչուհուս, ով աղջկա հետ ինչ-որ տեղ էր գնում: Հարցրեց` Նորություն չունես? Մտածեցի, որ իր համար էնքան էլ հետաքրքիր չի լինի այն նորությունը, որ առանց րիլիզ սպրինտի րիլիզ ենք ունենալու, դրա համար էլ ասեցի ոչ: Մայր ու աղջիկ հոգոց հանեցին ու ասեցին` լավ չի, հեչ լավ չի: Մի տեսակ տրամս ընկավ: Մտածում եմ, գուցե պետք էր ասել րիլիզ սպրինտերի մասին?  :Dntknw:

----------

Amaru (03.04.2010), CactuSoul (01.04.2010), Chilly (07.04.2010), Chuk (01.04.2010), Jarre (07.04.2010), Minerva (07.04.2010), SSS (02.04.2010), Tig (11.04.2010), yerevanci (08.04.2010), Դատարկություն (06.04.2010), Լուսաբեր (01.04.2010), Հայկօ (02.04.2010), Ձայնալար (11.04.2010), Մանուլ (01.04.2010), Ուլուանա (01.04.2010), Սլիմ (01.05.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Օֆիսում ամեն "աշխտանաքային փուլից" հետո նոմինացիաներ են կազմակերպվում: Աշխատողներին ուղարկում են ցուցակ, որտեղ նշված են` թիմի ոգի, ամենից շատ թիմին աջակցող և այն նոմինացիաներ ու յուրաքանչյուրը կարող է նշել իր համար լավագույնին: Արդյունքները հաշվվում են ու հաղթողներին աստղիկներ են նվիրում: Իդեան շատ սիրուն ա  ու այդ աստղիկներ բաժանելու պրոցեսը` բավականին հետաքրքիր, բայց էդ հեչ, նախապատմություն էր: Մինչ ես կլրացնեի այդ "ցանկը" "հանդիպում" (ժողով) կազմակերպվեց, որտեղ աղջիկներից մեկն եկավ ու նստեց կողիքս, նախապես ասելով, որ վաղուց չենք "շփվել", ես էլ կես կատակ, կես լուրջ հարցնում եմ.
- Ինձ ինչ նոմինացիա ես տվել?
-Ոչ մի ջանա, դու իմ համար էս օֆիսում ուրիշ տեղում ես, բոլոր նոմինացիաներից դուրս: Դու իմ ընկերն ես, միակ ու անկրկնելի,- ժպտացի, ու հիշեցրեցի, որ ինձանից զատ, ինքը մի ընկեր ունի օֆիսում, ով իսկապես իր ընկերն է ու շատ վաղուց: Ժպտաց. համաձայնվեց:

Լավ ա, երբ քեզ ասում են, որ ամեն տեսակ սահմանումներից դուրս ես, որ անփոխարինելի ընկեր ես, բայց մի տեսակ _արի մնանք ընկերներ_ տեսքով հնչեց...

----------

Amaru (03.04.2010), Chilly (07.04.2010), yerevanci (08.04.2010), Դարք (03.04.2010), Դեկադա (03.04.2010), Լուսաբեր (03.04.2010), Մանուլ (03.04.2010), Ռուֆուս (03.04.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Եթե մի երեք օր էլ ինձ համոզեմ, որ ամեն ինչ կարգին ա, կսկսեմ հավատալ դրան  :Smile:

----------

Minerva (07.04.2010), Tig (11.04.2010), yerevanci (08.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (06.04.2010), Դեկադա (11.04.2010), Ծով (10.04.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Հեռուստացույցով քահանա էր խոսում ` Տեր Շմավոն, երևի մեր ակումբի Տեր Հայրն է, ինչևէ, ասում էր ամեն օրվա վերջում ինքներս մեզ հարց պիտի տանք, քանի հոգու ենք էսօր ներել, որպեսզի Տերունական աղոթքը իրավունք ունենանք ասելու: Փաստորեն արդեն քսան և ավելի տարի ես "արգելված" աղոթք եմ անում: Հա, բայց ես ինչ անեմ, որ ներել չգիտեմ? չի ստացվում  :Sad:  

Բայց դե լավ բաներ էլ կան `  Լապտոպիս պայուսակն արդեն հասել ա, իսկ լապտոպս դեռ ճանապարհին ա  :Love:  ես նյութապաշտ եմ?  :Dntknw:

----------

CactuSoul (10.04.2010), Chuk (09.04.2010), Farfalla (10.04.2010), Norton (16.04.2010), yerevanci (13.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (10.04.2010), Դատարկություն (10.04.2010), Դարք (10.04.2010), Դեկադա (11.04.2010), Ծով (10.04.2010), Մանուլ (10.04.2010), Սլիմ (01.05.2010), Ֆոտոն (09.04.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Ես հոսանքին հակառակ չեմ գնում, էդ հոսանքն ա ինձ հակառակ հոսում  :Unsure:    (c) մի խելոք մարդ

----------

*e}|{uka* (10.04.2010), Tig (11.04.2010), Yeghoyan (11.04.2010), yerevanci (13.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (10.04.2010), Դարք (10.04.2010), Մանուլ (10.04.2010)

----------


## Lord

> Ես հոսանքին հակառակ չեմ գնում, էդ հոսանքն ա ինձ հակառակ հոսում    (c) մի խելոք մարդ


Պետք է կարողանաս այնպես անել, որ հոսանքի ուղղությունը ուղղես քո շարժման ուղղությամբ

----------


## Շինարար

*Մոդերատորական:* *Վերջին հինգ ոչ օրագրային գրառումները ջնջվել են: Օրագիրը զրուցարանի մի՛ վերածեք: Հաջորդիվ, բոլոր նման գրառում կատարողները տուգանվելու են:*

----------

CactuSoul (11.04.2010), Chuk (11.04.2010), Ձայնալար (11.04.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Դրպոցում մի տարի մեր պատմության ուսուցիչը փոխվել էր ու մի կին էր եկել, ով էն ստանդարտ "արի դասդ պատասխանելու" սկզբունքին լրիվ դեմ էր գնացել ու դասը պատասխանում էինք բոլորով, ընդհանուր քննարկման եղանակով ու գնահատական էլ չէր դնում, այլ ամեն բաժնի վերջին քննարկման ժամանակ ասում էր թե ով ինչքան գիտելիք ունի, ինչ պիտի լավացնի ու տենց բաներ: Գնահատվում էինք միայն տարեվերջին, բայց այսպես ասած ստիպված: Էն ժամանակ մտածում էի, որ երևի կարևորն էդ գիտելիքը, ստացած ու տված գիտելիքը, կատարած գործն էր, բայց ժամանակի ընթացքում սկսեցի հասկանալ "համակերպվել", որ "ճիշտը" գնահատ_վ_ելն ա, բայց գնահատելն ու գնահատվելը, ոչ թե պտիչկա դնելը  :Smile:

----------

Chilly (15.04.2010), Jarre (14.04.2010), Legolas (19.04.2010), yerevanci (19.04.2010), Մանուլ (18.04.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Էն որ ասում էի է, լապտոպ-լապտոպ, մի խոսքով լապտոպ ատմենյայետցա, հրաբուխ ա  :Jpit:   :LOL:   :Lol2: 

Հ.Գ. Մտածեցի տոնկում գտնվողների համար բացատրեմ էլի գրառումս: Հրաբխի, ավելի շուտ հրաբխային ամպի պատճառով բոլոր թռիչքները հետաձգվել են, ու լապտոպս չի կարող գալ, ու քանի որ շանսերը շատ քիչ են, որ հետո ինչ-որ մեկտ կբերի էդ լապտոպը... մի խոսքով հասկացաք  :Jpit:

----------

Artgeo (17.04.2010), Chilly (17.04.2010), Jarre (19.04.2010), Kita (17.04.2010), yerevanci (19.04.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Պոզիտիվի դիֆիցիտ ա, ամեն տեղ: 

Բա սրա վերջն ինչ ա լինելու?  :Unsure:

----------

CactuSoul (19.04.2010), Enigmatic (22.04.2010), Jarre (19.04.2010), Tig (19.04.2010), yerevanci (19.04.2010), Երկնային (20.04.2010), Ուլուանա (19.04.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Էհ, ասում եմ էդ 38 աստիճանը ստից բան ա,  չեն հավատում, համ էլ մեկ ա գրիպը յոթ օր ա տևում, երեքն անցել ա  ::}:  

տակ չտո ռուկի պռոչ ատ մայեյ մագիլի  :Angry2:

----------

Jarre (22.04.2010), yerevanci (26.04.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Այսօր երկու անգամ փորձեցի սեփական գլխից բարձր ցատկել ու երկու անգամ էլ լուրջ վնասվածքներ ստացա: Այստեղից տրամաբանական հետևություն => թռիչք բարձրությունն իմ խելքի բանը չի:  :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (22.04.2010), Chilly (22.04.2010), Jarre (22.04.2010), Tig (22.04.2010), yerevanci (26.04.2010), Դեկադա (22.04.2010), Լուսաբեր (22.04.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Աստված պապիկը մի օր հոգնել ա մենակ մնալուց ու որոշել ա ստեղծել տիեզերքը, երկիր մոլորակն ու մարդկանց: Դե քաին որ ինքն իր պրադուկտ մենեջերն է, ինքն է որոշել թե ինչպիսին պիտի լինի մոլորակը, որը հենց իր, միակ սոֆթվեր արխիտեկտորի միջոցով որոշել է այդ աշխարհը ստեղծալու "ճշգիրտ" եղանակն ու փոխանցել ինքն իրեն, միակ "ծրագրավորողին" ու ասել ` դե սարքի: Մոտավոր ավարտից հետո "աշխարհը" ենթարկվել է իր տեստավորմանը ու ինչպես բոլոր ծրագրավորողները, ինքն իր վրա սխալներ չգտնելով և քանի որ ինքն է նաև այսպես ասած ռիլիզ մենեջերը, որոշել է պատրաստի աշխարհն ու մարդուն "կյանքի կոչել": Բայց դե ինչպես բոլոր ափալ-թափալ, 7 օրում գլուխ բերած գործերը, մեր աշխարհն ու առավել ևս բազմաֆուկցիոնալ մարդը լիքը թերություններով են եղել, որոնք Աստված պապիկը փորձում է/էր ուղղել, մինչև մի օր կորոշվի, որ այս "պրոեկտն" այլևս պիտանի չէ և կարիք կա մի նոր բան ստեղծելու  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (01.05.2010), cold skin (05.05.2010), KiLa (17.05.2010), LoK® (01.05.2010), SSS (01.05.2010), Tig (01.05.2010), Աթեիստ (01.05.2010), Ներսես_AM (01.05.2010), Սլիմ (01.05.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Աստված պապիկը մի օր հոգնել ա մենակ մնալուց ու որոշել ա ստեղծել տիեզերքը, երկիր մոլորակն ու մարդկանց: Դե քաին որ ինքն իր պրադուկտ մենեջերն է, ինքն է որոշել թե ինչպիսին պիտի լինի մոլորակը, որը հենց իր, միակ սոֆթվեր արխիտեկտորի միջոցով որոշել է այդ աշխարհը ստեղծալու "ճշգիրտ" եղանակն ու փոխանցել ինքն իրեն, միակ "ծրագրավորողին" ու ասել ` դե սարքի: Մոտավոր ավարտից հետո "աշխարհը" ենթարկվել է իր տեստավորմանը ու ինչպես բոլոր ծրագրավորողները, ինքն իր վրա սխալներ չգտնելով և քանի որ ինքն է նաև այսպես ասած ռիլիզ մենեջերը, որոշել է պատրաստի աշխարհն ու մարդուն "կյանքի կոչել": Բայց դե ինչպես բոլոր ափալ-թափալ, 7 օրում գլուխ բերած գործերը, մեր աշխարհն ու առավել ևս բազմաֆուկցիոնալ մարդը լիքը թերություններով են եղել, որոնք Աստված պապիկը փորձում է/էր ուղղել, մինչև մի օր կորոշվի, որ այս "պրոեկտն" այլևս պիտանի չէ և կարիք կա մի նոր բան ստեղծելու


Աստված պապիկը էնքան ճկունա ստեղծել տիեզերքն ու մարդուն, որ հանգիստ կարողանումա փոփոխություններ անել ու նոր ռիլիզ վերսիա տալ… :Wink: 
Նենց որ նոր բանի ստեղծման կարիք չի լինի, այլ հնի ձևափոխման ու զարգացման: :Tongue:

----------


## Dayana

> Աստված պապիկը էնքան ճկունա ստեղծել տիեզերքն ու մարդուն, որ հանգիստ կարողանումա փոփոխություններ անել ու նոր ռիլիզ վերսիա տալ…
> Նենց որ նոր բանի ստեղծման կարիք չի լինի, այլ հնի ձևափոխման ու զարգացման:


Ինչպես ասում էր մի խելոք մարդ ՝ կապրենք կտեսնենք  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. բայց Աստվածաշնչում էլ է ասվում, որ էդ պրադուկտը  պիտի "դուրս գա կիրառությունից", ասել է թե ռոլբեք ֆորեվը  :Wink:

----------

Tig (01.05.2010), yerevanci (23.05.2010)

----------


## SSS

> Ինչպես ասում էր մի խելոք մարդ ՝ կապրենք կտեսնենք


Կներեք խցկվելու համար :Blush: բայց աստված չանի,որ տեսնենք :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Նույնիսկ վեց բաժակից հետո չկարողացա հասկանալ, թե էդ որ օրենքով ա Նազենի Հովհաննիսյանն ավելի կինո-դերասանուհի, քան Լոսթի ցանկացած Ճ դերասան: Որ ասում եմ աշխարհը սկսել ա հակառակ պտտվել, ասում են հարբած ես  :Beee: 

Հ.Գ. Խաչիկը, Վաչիկը, Հրաչիկը, Քաջիկը...  :Dance:

----------

Farfalla (03.05.2010), helium (10.05.2010), Kita (03.05.2010), Tig (03.05.2010), yerevanci (23.05.2010), Մանուլ (03.05.2010), Ռուֆուս (02.05.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Մանկությանս կապույտ դարբասները, որոնց առաջ ամեն ուրբաթ պպզած (կքանստած) սպաում էր տատիկիս եղբայրը: Իմ մանկության խարխուլ տանիքը, որի տակ ծիծեռնակները բույն էին հյուսում ու ամեն երեկո ծլվլում էին: Այդ ժամանակ ես իմացա, որ երբ ծիծեռնակը ցածրում է թռչում, ուրեմն անձրև է գալու, կիսաքանդված լողավազանը, որում երկար մնալուց կապտում ու ջերմում էի,առաջին կիթառը, առաջին ու ամենաամայի այգին,  բադը, որ ամբողջ գյուղի առաջ ինձ ստիպեց գոռալով վազվզել: Իմ ամենասիրելի գյողը: Էնքան բան էր կապված էդ միջանցքի հետ, որ թվում էր թե հիմա դուռը կբացվի ու մանկությանս բարի քեռիները կգան, կպպզեն կողքիս ու իրանս գրկելով քրտինքահոտ համբույր կթողնեն այտիս, իսկ փոխարենը ես ստացա մանկությունից մնացած խարխուլ տանիքը՝ իր արդեն միակ ծիծեռնակով ու քեռիների այրիացած կանանցով: Մանկությանս բարի պապիկն այլևս նստած չէր կապույտ դարբասի առաջ ու մեզ չէր սպասում, այլ մնացել էր տան արևմտյան պատին փաքցված: Մեքենայից գլուխս դուրս հանեցի ու աչքերս ամուր սեղմեցի, որ արևը չծակի ու... որ արցունքներս չհոսեն....

----------

*e}|{uka* (12.05.2010), CactuSoul (10.05.2010), Chuk (10.05.2010), cold skin (10.05.2010), DavitH (10.05.2010), Enigmatic (10.05.2010), ministr (10.05.2010), SSS (10.05.2010), Tig (10.05.2010), yerevanci (23.05.2010), Արևհատիկ (14.05.2010), Դատարկություն (13.05.2010), Եկվոր (20.05.2010), Ձայնալար (14.05.2010), Մանուլ (10.05.2010), Ներսես_AM (10.05.2010), Ֆոտոն (10.05.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Արթուրի աղունիկների դեմ բողոքի ակցիայից հետո հիշեցի մեր ծիտիկներին: Դեռ դպրոց չէինք գնում ու մեր տունը քանդել, նորն էին կառուցում: Մենք էլ տեղափոխվել էինք մեկ այլ տուն, որը բնակելի շենքում էր: Մեծ պատշգամբ ունեինք, որտեղ ես ու Հայկը սովորաբար խաղում էինք, ու էնտեղ միշտ շատ ծիտիկներ կային: Հայրիկին խնդրել էինք, մեր ծիտիկների համար մի "տախտակ" էր ամրացրել պատշգամբի գոգին, որի վրա հացի փշուրներ էինք լցնում ծիտիկների համար: Երկու ծիտիկ կային, որոնց ես ւ եղբայրդ "սեփականաշնորհել էինք": Իմ ծիտիկը թմբլիկ էր ու պուճուրիկ, անվանել էինք կլոր-փոքրիկ, իսկ Հայկի ծիտիկը աբելի մեծ էր, ու նիհարիկ, մի տեսակ երկարավուն, որին անվանել ինք երկարավզիկ: Ամեն անգամ հաց ուտելիս ես ու եղբայրս դուրս էինք թռչում, նախ երկարավզիկին ու կլորփորիկին հաց տալու, իսկ հետո նոր մենք էինք ուտում: Հորեղբորս տղան էդ ժամանակ չարաճճի տղա էր ու հաճախ էր ասում, որ պարսատիկով (ռագատկա) "ծիտ խփում", դրա համար էլ իրան մեր պատշգամբ չէինք թողնում: Մի անգամ էլ տատիկը հայտարարեց, որ մեր պատշգամբում մուկ կա ու որոշեց թակարդ դնել: ռավոտյան արթնացանք, ու տեսանք որ մկան փոխարեն ծիտիկն է թակարդն ընկել, իսկ նրա ընկերն այլևս մեր պատշգամբ չեկավ: Մի քանի օր շատ նեղվեցինք ես ու եղբայրս, իսկ հետո համակերպվեցինք:

----------

Artgeo (10.05.2010), CactuSoul (10.05.2010), cold skin (10.05.2010), yerevanci (23.05.2010), Դեկադա (12.05.2010), Եկվոր (20.05.2010), Մանուլ (10.05.2010), Ռուֆուս (10.05.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Ես գիտեմ, որ մարդիկ 
Մի անգամ են ապրում, 
Մի անգամ են սիրում, 
Մի անգամ են մեռնում։ 

Ռ. Հախվերդյան

----------

*e}|{uka* (12.05.2010), A.r.p.i. (15.05.2010), Artgeo (13.05.2010), CactuSoul (13.05.2010), Tig (13.05.2010), yerevanci (23.05.2010), Yevuk (23.06.2010), Դատարկություն (27.06.2010), Մանուլ (13.05.2010), Շինարար (12.05.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Այ մարդ Կոլան խմել եմ, Չիպսն ու Շոկոլադն էլ կողքիս դրած են, հերթափոխով ուտում եմ, բայց դեպրեսիան չի անցնում ու չի անցնում: 
Ասում եմ էլի, ճիշտ չիպսը Պրինգլզն ա, իսկ էս Լեյզը բանի պետք չի  :Beee:

----------

Chilly (16.05.2010), yerevanci (23.05.2010), Ձայնալար (14.05.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Մտածում եմ, եթե ես էնպիսի մի երկրում ապրեի, որտեղ գնացքն ու հասարակական տուալետն իրարից էականորեն տարբերվում են, ու եթե ես էլ տրանսպորտի, այդ թվում նաև գնացքի հետ մեծ խնդիրներ չունենայի, հիմա կնստեի գնացք ու անհայտ ուղղությամբ կգնայի, բայց... եթե ես էստեղ չլինեի ու ես չլինեի, էլ "էստեղ մի ռուսերեն արտահայտություն" / ինչի՞ պիտի գնայի, էն էլ անհայտ ուղղությամբ:  :Dntknw:

----------

Chilly (16.05.2010), KiLa (17.05.2010), Tig (20.05.2010), yerevanci (23.05.2010), Մանուլ (16.05.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Որ ես մի քիչ խենթ չլինեի, հիմա հաստատ գժվել էի

----------

*e}|{uka* (19.05.2010), Chilly (20.05.2010), Tig (20.05.2010), yerevanci (23.05.2010), Եկվոր (20.05.2010), Շինարար (19.05.2010), Ուլուանա (19.05.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Ախր մարդկանց ինչի՞ն ա պետք առանց պատճառի ստելը: Եթե ոչ շողոքարթելու, ոչ ճշմարտությունը թաքցնելու, ոչ էլ մեկ այլ պատճառ չկա, ինչի՞ են մարդիկ ինչ-որ շատ փաթեթավորված սուտ հորինում ու հրամցնում աշխարհին, հը՞... 
Հիասթափությունների դեմ պայքարի եղանակ է պետք գտնել  :Sad:

----------

Farfalla (22.05.2010), yerevanci (23.05.2010), Մանուլ (22.05.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Ոչ պինգվինային հագուստով մատուցողներ ունի միայն Կոստա սրճարանը` Մոսկվայում իմ ամենասիրելը վայրը: Բայց հագուստից բացի կա ևս մի բան, որի համար Կոստան անփոխարինելի եմ համարում, դա տապակած ճուտիկն է ու թող ներեն ինձ բոլոր բուսակերները, բայց հրաժարվել ճուտիկից չեմ կարող, ուղղակի չեմ կարող: 
-Տիկին Գայանե, խնդրում եմ փոխանցեք Վազգեն պապիկին, որ այսօր ես սովորականից ավելի ուշ եմ տուն գնալու, ասացեք որ ժամը տասին Կոստա սրճարանի մուտքի մոտ լինի:
Վազգեն պապն այս քաղաքում ունեցած միակ բարեկամս է: Նրանք ընտանիքով Մոսկվա են տեղափոխվել իմ ծնվելուց մի քանի տարի առաջ, իսկ հետո որդիները գնացել են Եվրոպա, իսկ Վազգեն պապը մնացել է  էստեղ:
-Լյուսի, ինձ տապակած ճուտ և սպիտակ գինի բերեք խնդրում եմ:
-Ինչպես մի՞շտ՝ քաղցր:
-Այս անգամ դառը խնդրում եմ:
Լյուսին Կոստայի մենեջերն է: Մի քիչ լավ չեմ հասկանում նրա պատրականությունները, բայց դա իմ գործը չէ, ես գոհանում եմ իմ տապակած պատվերը չուշացնելու և նյարդերս ավելորդ հարցերով չսղոցելու համար: 
-Մամ ջան, ամեն ինչ կարգին է... այո նշում եմ... մի քիչ աղմում է, կոլեգաներս երգում են, անչափ շնորհակալ եմ ամեն ինչի համար... երեք օրից որոկավորման քննությունն է, եթե հաջողացնեմ, մի երկու շաբաթով արձակուրդ կգամ: Գրկիր իմ կողմից հայրիկին ու Վարդանին: Ես ձեզ շատ եմ կարոտել: Ցտեսություն մամ ջան:- Իմ ստերի համար հանդերձյալ աշխարհում ոտաբաց եմ քայլելու շիկացած "հատակին", բայց սեփական ծնողներին ցավ պատճառելուց ավելի գերադասելի է նրանց ստելը:
-Լյուսի, շնորհակալ եմ ընթրիքի համար: Կարող եմ խնդրել ինձ համար մի փոքրիկ թխվածքաբլիթ և մոմ բերեք:
-Մո՞մ: Շատ բարի, հիմա կխնդրեմ բերել:
-Շնորհակալ եմ: - Լյուսիին ինձ համար անհասկանալի մենեջեր կոչվող պոզիցիային վերցնելու համար երևի ամենալավ ու բավարար պայման այն է, որ նա խուսափում է հարցեր տալուց:

Վազգեն պապ, բարի երեկո: Կներեք, որ այսքան ուշ դուրս եկա:
-Բալես, էս քաղաքում սա ուշ չի, բայց մի տեսակ զարմացա: Սովորաբար ութին քեզ տուն եմ տանում, իսկ էսօր... եսի՞մ - Վազգեն պապի երեսին դրոշմված էր հայկական անհանգստությունը: Ամբողջ ճանապարհին կարծես կարդում էի Վազգեն պապի մտքերը` չլինի՞ երեխան սխալ շրջապատ է ընկել, կամ մի անհաջող մեկի հետ է հանդիպում ու որպեսզի խուսափեմ հարցերից ու չտանջեմ Վազգեն պապին, որոշեցի նախապես ամեն ինչ պատմել:
-Վազգեն պապ, ճիշտն ասած էսօր մի փոքրիկ առիթ կար, դրա համար էլ եկել էի Կոստա:
-Հա բալես:
-Դե,  ճիշտն ասած էսօր ծննդյանս օրն է ու ... դե որոշեցի նշել:
-Վայ բալես, շնորհավոր: Ապրեն ծնողներդ, որ քո պես հալալ ծծկեր բալիկ են ունեցել: Խեղճ մարդիկ, հիմա երևի պռոշները ճաքում ա: - Պատուհանից դուրս քաղաքն էր, հսկայական շենքերով ու "անմար" լույսերով, իսկ մեր գյուղում հիմա գիշեր է, մութ, ինչպես գեհենը, իսկ անտառից հստակ լսելի են գայլերի ոռնոցները:Մուշեղն իր ակորդեոնն է նվագում, իսկ Գառնիկ պապը նստել է տան ետնամասում, ծխում է իր իսկ ձեռքերով աճեցրած թութունն ու երազկոտ հայացքով նայում բարդիներին, որ կարծես շրջափակում էին մեձ գյուղը:
Մտովի պատկերացրեցի տատիս տունը ` փոքրիկ, հողաշեն տունը, որն ավելի շատ խրճիթ կարող է անվանվել, բայց իմ մանկության ամենատաք ու սիրուն տունն է: Երբեմն երազիս տեսնում եմ մեր այգին, մեր սարերն ու պապիկիս, որ բղավում էր.
-Այ բալա, էդ շբալուտի ծառիցը դեսն իջի, ընկնելու ես ոտքդ կոտրես, հետո ես քո հորն ի՞նչ պատասխան պիտի տամ:
-Բա ո՞ւմ հետ էիր նշում ծնունդդ բալես, - մտքերիցս կտրեց Վազգեն պապի հարցը:
-Մենակ էի, Վազգեն պապ:
-Ո՞նց թե մենակ, էստե՞ղ, մենա՞կ: Բալես, արի քեզ մեր Վարդանի հետ ծանոթացնեմ: Ճիշտ է կրթություն չունի, բայց լավ, աշխատող տղա է: Ինչ-որ շինարարություն է աշխատում, ոչ խմում է, ոչ ծխում, կարգին, խելքը գլխին տղա է: Տեսքն էլ, տեղին: Ի՞նչ ես էս քաղաքում մենակ ապրում:
-Դե հա, մենակ էի: Էստեղ ընկերներ չունեմ, և բացի այդ, մի մեծ առիթ էլ չէր, ուղղակի չէի ուզում տանը մենակ մնալ, - Վազգեն պապն ամեն ինչ հասկացավ ու համոզված էի, որ նման խոսակցություն այլևս չի լինի:
-Էհ, բալա, լավ: Բա ես ու Գայանեն էլ ո՞ր օրվա բարեկամներն ենք, պիտի գայիր մեր տուն:
-Դե լավ, Վազգեն պապ, մյուս տարի կգամ: Շնորհակալ եմ: Վազգեն պապ, Մախովայից աջ կթեքվե՞ք: Մի փոքր զբոսնենք: - Մանեժնայա փողոցի անկյունում արգելակեց մեքենան: Մի կին կանգնած ծխում էր: Ծուխն անհագ քաշում էր ներս ու հազալով արտաշնչում: Թևանցուկ իջանք ու քայլեցինք փողոցով ցած: Մի քանի մետր ու համար 24 ատամնաբուժարանի առջև ենք:
Գյուղում միակ ատամնաբույժը Սիմոն քեռին էր, ում տան առաջ միշտ մարդիկ էին հավաքված, որվքեր վախը սրտներում սպասում էին, թե երբ են ներս գնալու ու քեռին ինչպես է քաշելու նրանց ցավող ատամը: Էխ Սիմոն քեռի, եթե դու հնարավորություն ունենայիր սովորելու այստեղ, կամ մեկ ուրիշ երկրում: 
-Մա՞մ, ի՞նչ ա եղել, ինչի՞ ես էս ժամին զանգեմ, - մորս հեռախոսազանգից տագնապած ճչացի:
-Սուրենը, - լացում էր:
-Սուրենն ի՞նչ մամ: - Սուրենը մեր գյուղից էր, Կարոյի ու Սառայի միակ որդին: Փոքրիկը արդեն ութ տարեկան էր, սակայն չէր կարողանում քայլել: Սառան ինչ-որ վիրուսով էր վարակվել, որի արդյունքում փոքրիկը հիվանդ էր ծնվել: Լավն է Սուրենը, փոքրիկ, սպիտակամաշկ ու շատ սիրունիկ, կարծես աղջիկ լինի: Շատ անգամներ ենք միասին երեկոյան զբսնել: Երկու ձեռքին ձեռնափայտ ուներ, որոնք ամուր սեղմում էին թևերն ու օգնում տեղաշարժվել: Գյուղում բոլորը ճանաչում ու սիրում էին Սուրենին, իսկ նա էլ ժպտում էր բոլորին, անպայման հարցնում որպիսությունն ու կատակում: Հաճախ էր կատակում ինքն իր վրա, իսկ Սառան արցունքներն աչքերին սաստում նրան: -Մամ, դե խոսիր, ի՞նչ ա պատահել Սուրենին:
-Տարել են հիվանդանոց, ասում են Եվրոպայից մասնագետ է եկել, հետազոտում է, -մայրս հեկեկում էր: Ծննդյանս օրն է, իսկ մայրս զանգել ու հեկեկում է: Գլուխս լցվել են միլիոնավոր սարսափելի մտքեր, սիրտս ուր որ է դուրս կթռչի կրծքավանդակիցս ու... - Սառան ասում է, Սուրենը կարողանում է մի ոտքը շարժել, իսկ այդ Եվրոպացին, ինչ է դրա անունը, Հանսը, ասել է, որ վեց ամսվա ընթացքում երեխան կքայլի, հասկանո՞ւմ ես, մեր Սուրենչիկը կքայլի, - մայրս կախեց հեռախոսը, քանի որ գիտեր, թե ինչ է նշանակում ինձ համար Սուրենն ու որ խոսել` ամեն դեպքում ` դժվար թե կարողանամ: 
-Վազգեն պապ, Կարոյի որդին ապաքինվում է, մեր Սուրենն ապաքինվում է:
-Ո՞նց թե, - ուրախությունից ճչած պապը, - ուրեմն մեր Կարոյի Սուրենը բուժվե՞լ ա: Այ քեզ հրաշք. հետո էլ ասում են, թե Աստված չկա:
Փակեցի աչքերս ու ամբողջ ուժով օդը ներշնչեցի: Երջանիկ էի ու համոզված, որ այս երջանկությունը երբեք չի անցնի: Ես երջանիկ էի ու չէի կարող հիմարություններ չանել: Վերցրեցի հեռախոսն ու մեխանիկորեն զանգեցի ու մի շնչով ասացի. 
-Բարև: Լսիր, ներիր, որ այս ուշ ժամին եմ զանգում, ուղղակի... մեր գյուղի Սուրենին հիշում ես, նրա մասին պատմել եմ? Սուրենն ապաքինվում է:
- Ողջույն, դուք զանգահարել եք Դավիթին և Նարեին, մենք տանը չենք, խնդրում ենք թողնել հաղորդագրություն ձայնային ազդանշանից հետո: - Մոռացել էի, որ պետք էր նախ զանգի միանալուն սպասել, հետո բղավեի ամբողջ կոկորդով: 
-Վազգեն պապ, ի՞նչ կասեք, եթե մեքենան ձեր տուն տանենք ու մի-մի բաժակ գարեջուր խմենք...

----------

Annushka (27.05.2010), KiLa (31.05.2010), SSS (22.05.2010), yerevanci (23.05.2010), Էլիզե (22.06.2010), Մանուլ (02.08.2010), Շինարար (22.05.2010), Ուլուանա (22.05.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Վաղուց էս երգը փնտրում ի, բայց պաահական յութուբի լիստում երևաց: Հետո էլ ասում են պատահականություններ չկան  :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (11.06.2010), KiLa (30.05.2010), Tig (31.05.2010), Դատարկություն (27.05.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Տառերը սովորելիս մեզ ստիպում էին մասնիկների տարբեր օրինակներ գրել, տասնյակներով, հետո անցանք մաթեմատիկական խնդիրներին, որոնք մի-մի օրինակ ամեն տեսակից գրելուց հետո մի քանիսն էլ տանն էինք գրում, հետո դրանց ավելացան օտար լեզուներն իրենց քերականական օրենքներով ու բացատրությամբ ՝ օրինակոներով: Ես էլ հիմա երեխի հետ մաթեմատիկա եմ պարապում ու բերածս օրինակների բարդության պատճառով, բան չի հասկանում: Ակումբում էլ կան որոշակի օրինակներ, բայց էդ կարևոր չի: Էսօր իմ համար երկու մարդ երջանկության ամենապարզ ու հասկանալի օրինակը բերեցին...  :Smile:

----------

KiLa (30.05.2010), matlev (07.06.2010), Tig (31.05.2010), VisTolog (29.05.2010), yerevanci (31.05.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Մի քանի ամիս առաջ ինձ չգիտես ինչու պարտավոր էի զգում նամակ գրել բոլոր էն ակումբաբնակներին, ովքեր ժամանակին եղել են ակտիվ, սակայն հիմա կամ չեն մտնում, կամ մտնելիս ոչինչ չեն գրում: Մի մեծ ցուցակ ունեի, որը կազմվել էր հիշողությամբ, վարկանիշային աղյուսակից օգտվելով և իհարկե սեփական ցանկությամբ, լօլ: Հերթով գրում էի ու նույնիսկ ոմանք սկսեցին ակտիվանալ ակումբում: Երեկ էլի մտածեցի էդ մասին ու մտածում էի, թե ումից սկսեմ, չնայած գիտեի որ սկսելու եմ Լիլի-4-ից, ու գուցե Սմերջի պես ևս մի խելացի մարդ էլ ինձ հետ ընկերանա, բայց առավոտյան մտքափոխվեցի՝ Լիլին արդեն գրառում էր արել: Այ եթե իմ տելեպատիան ազդեր ոչ միայն Լիլի-ի վրա  :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (02.06.2010), Ariadna (07.06.2010), KiLa (03.06.2010), Tig (03.06.2010), unknown (08.06.2010), yerevanci (09.06.2010), Արևհատիկ (03.06.2010), Դատարկություն (07.06.2010), Երկնային (02.06.2010), Մանուլ (03.06.2010), Ուլուանա (03.06.2010), Ռուֆուս (02.06.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Ինսիտուտում Մաթեմատիկայի մի դասախոս ունեինք, որ չափազանց խիստ էր: Եթե որևէ մեկը տնային չէր գրել կամ ինչ-որ բան սխալ էր գրում, վերջ, կվիճախառը դուրս էր գալիս լսարանից: Էնքան էին ատում բոլորն էդ դասախոսին, որ երբ ընկեր էր ու ոտքը կոտրել, ամբողջ ֆակուլտետն ուրախացել էր: Կարգին մաթ անալիզ էր սովորեցնում, թե ասա ինչի՞ չէին սիրում:   :Dntknw:  Զարմանալիորեն ինձ շատ էր սիրում, բայց ամենից շատ սիրում էր Արև ու Մալինինի ռոմանսները: Միակ թերությունը, որի համար վրաս "իբրև" ջղայնանում էր, դա արևից պաշտպանվելս էր: Ամեն անգամ աչքերս կկողած տեսնելիս ասում էր. «Ջանիկ, ուզում ես ընկեր Մարտիրոսյանը բարկանա՞, արևը պայծառ բան է» ու մատն առաջ պարզած երկինքն էր ցույց տալիս: Հիմա երկինքը սևացել է ու անձրևի հոտ է գալիս, զգում եմ, որ ճիշտ էր:
Հա, իսկ Մալինինն իսկապես շատ լավ է ռոմանսներ երգում, ուղղակի... սպանող դառնությամբ... բայց հրաշալի  :Smile:

----------

A.r.p.i. (18.06.2010), Chuk (07.06.2010), KiLa (07.06.2010), Kita (07.06.2010), Norton (07.06.2010), Tig (07.06.2010), unknown (08.06.2010), yerevanci (09.06.2010), Դատարկություն (07.06.2010), Ձայնալար (19.06.2010), Մանուլ (07.06.2010), Ռուֆուս (07.06.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Իմիջ: Ի՞նչ է սա ու ինչու՞ պիտի ես դառնամ դրա գերին, ինչու՞  չպիտի լսեմ այն երաժշտությունը, որն ինձ հենց այս պահին է պետք՝ հին, սովետական, արնաքամ անող... Ինչու՞ պիտի հագուստը, երաժշտությունը կամ մեկ այլ բան "փչացնի" իմ ինձ համար բացարձակ անհասկանալի երևույթը: Ինչու՞ ես չեմ կարող ասենք չսիրել տռանս երաժշտություն ու բացակայել բոլոր այն միջոցառումներից, որոնց ժամանակ տռանս է լինելու, ու ընդհանրապես, ինչու՞ պիտի ես մասնակցեմ որևէ միջոցառման, երբ ես չեմ սիրում: Անցյալ շաբաթ մորեղբորս տուն էի գնացել, բարեկամ բոլոր կանայք ինձ ցեխը "մտցրեցին" նրա համար, որ բացակայում եմ բոլոր միջոցառումներից, որին մասնակցում են ընտանիքի բոլոր անդամները ու  գիտե՞ք ինչ տոնով...  :Wacko:

----------

*e}|{uka* (11.06.2010), A.r.p.i. (09.06.2010), Chuk (09.06.2010), Katka (09.06.2010), Tig (10.06.2010), unknown (09.06.2010), yerevanci (09.06.2010), Yevuk (23.06.2010), Արևհատիկ (09.06.2010), Մանուլ (10.06.2010), Շինարար (09.06.2010), Ռուֆուս (11.06.2010), Փոքրիկ (14.06.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Դեպրեսիան դա "հոգեվիճակ" է, որը խլում է քունդ, ընկերներիդ, աշխատանքդ ու նյարդերդ, և ինչն ամենակարևորն է՝ ապագայի նկատմամբ ունեցած ցանկացած տեսակի սպասելիք:  :Smile:

----------

A.r.p.i. (18.06.2010), Enigmatic (22.06.2010), Farfalla (12.06.2010), Lion (18.06.2010), yerevanci (24.06.2010), Yevuk (23.06.2010), Արևհատիկ (14.06.2010), Դարք (11.06.2010), Լուսաբեր (11.06.2010), Փոքրիկ (14.06.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Նենց հետաքրքիր է, թե ի՞նչ կլինի, եթե մարդկանց միջից եսասիրությունը դուրս գա, էն սովորական երասիրությունը չէ է, այլ էն զզվելի եսամոլությունը, որ կա ՝ ես, իմ, իմը, ինձանից, ինձ համար ու էդպես շարունակ... Ինձ երևի տենց հեշտ կլիներ, կամ սեփական էգոիզմս գլուխ կբարձրացներ, եսի՞մ... Ճիշտը չխմելն ու շուտ քնելն ա, մնացած ամեն ինչ սուտ ա  :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (14.06.2010), A.r.p.i. (18.06.2010), KiLa (22.06.2010), Tig (18.06.2010), yerevanci (24.06.2010), Yevuk (23.06.2010), Արևհատիկ (14.06.2010), Շինարար (14.06.2010), Փոքրիկ (14.06.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Պապան վրաս գոռգռաց  :Sad:  մի խոսքով, այսուհետ ոչ մի դիետա  :Sad:  ուֆ-ուֆ  :Sad:

----------

Chilly (18.06.2010), yerevanci (24.06.2010), Դարք (18.06.2010), Էլիզե (22.06.2010), Հայկօ (23.06.2010), Ձայնալար (19.06.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Չեմ հիշում, Ռաֆոյի մասին գրե՞լ եմ, թե՞ չէ... Ճանաչածս միակ ու անփոխարինելի խենթը, ապացույցը նրա, որ խենթերը շատ ավելի խելացի են, քան հարյուրավոր "խելոքներ", անկախ նրանից կանգնած են ցիսիկ անում թե նստած (c) Յոժիկ

----------

*e}|{uka* (18.06.2010), KiLa (22.06.2010), yerevanci (24.06.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Մի հատ ուսա-սովետական ասացվածք կար է ՝ մի ունեցիր 100 ռուբլի, այլ ունեցիր 100 ընկեր: Պատկերացնու՞մ եք թե էդ բոլոր 100 ընկերները ոնց էին ձեր անձնական կյանքը տակնուվրա անելու: Մտածեցի, ավելի լավ չի՞ ունենալ 100 ռուբլի, որի վրա ԱՄՆ լեգենդար նախագահը կլինի ու մի ընկեր, որ էդ 100 "ռուբլին" կտար, լօլ, ու վախից, որ կարող է ետ չստանալ էդ գումարը, չէր խառնվի անձնական կյանքիդ: Քիչ էր մնում հայտարարություն գրեի, որ փնտրվում է մեկ ընկեր ՝ 100 "ռուբլով"  :LOL:

----------

KiLa (22.06.2010), Tig (22.06.2010), yerevanci (24.06.2010), Արևհատիկ (21.06.2010), Շինարար (21.06.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Հայապահպանման ու հայալեզու ֆորումի կայունացման համար առաջարկում եմ _Անձնական օրագիր. Չեբուրաշկայի ամպերը_ թեման վերանվանել _Անձնական օրագիր. Տնդղկիկի ամպերը_  :Jpit:   :Love:

----------

*e}|{uka* (22.06.2010), yerevanci (24.06.2010), Հայկօ (23.06.2010), Ձայնալար (22.06.2010), Ռուֆուս (22.06.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Առավոտյան գնացի գործի, տեսա ծառու ծաղիկները ոչ ոք չի ջրել, մտքիս մեջ մի քիչ հայհոյեցի բոլորին (մանավանդ աղջիկներին) ու գնացի խոհանոց ՝ ցնցուղը ջուր լցնելու: Էդ մեր խոհանոցի ծորակն էլ լրիվ "բառադի" տիպ է, նորից փչացել էր, բայց չսարքեցի (ես հո էդպես կոչված սանտեխնիկ չե՞մ): Ծառ ու ծաղիկները ջրեցի, ձեռքի հետ էլ թևս թրջեցի ու "բարգացած" նստեցի տեղս: Մի 5 րոպե հետո տեսա աղջիկները թթված դեմքերով են նստած, առաջարկեցի գնալ խոհանոց ջուր/թեյ/սուրճ խմելու: Մեկ էլ հոպ ու էդ չարաբաստիկ ծորակը  :Sad:  Էս անգամ ստիպված եղա ծորակը սարքել: ուֆ-ուֆ, լրիվ էն վերոնշյալ ռուսերեն ասածս մասնագետն եմ դառել:

Ուֆ, չեմ կարողանում էլի հարսարակ լեզվով՝ առանց տողատակերի գրել  :Sad:  

Պաղպաղակն էլ թափել եմ վրաս  :Beee: 

Հ.Գ. Շատ թարմ դեպք:

Տատիկն ասում ա. «Յոդը չգտա, դարակում չէր»:
Ասում եմ. «Ա, աչքիս բաղնիքում ա»:
Ասեց. «Աչքիդ բաղնիքը որտե՞ղ ա»  ::}:  

ու հետո մի քանի րոպե ինձ բացատրում էր, որ աչքիս ասելը ճիշտ չի, պիտի ասեմ "կարծում եմ" :Դ  :LOL:

----------

A.r.p.i. (23.06.2010), Chilly (23.06.2010), yerevanci (24.06.2010), Yevuk (23.06.2010), Էլիզե (22.06.2010), Ռուֆուս (22.06.2010), Փոքրիկ (23.06.2010)

----------


## Dayana

> _Իմ բանջարը, քո հանճարին վնաս չէ ..._ 
> 
> Ո՞նց անեմ, որ մարդիկ հասկանան մի հատ պարզ ճշմարտություն /տֆու, ինչ ձևական  ստացեց/ ընկերը, հարազատը, բարեկամը ՝ իրենք մեր թշնամին չեն, ու եթե ինչ-որ ստացվել է ոչ այնպես, ինչպես մենք էինք ուզում, դա դեռ բարեկամին խեղդելու տեղիք չի տալիս  Քանքարավոր Ախպեր-ը պետք է կրակել բոլորի ականջների մեջ, որ հասկանան  Մնում է գտնել համապատասխան հրացան, ու գործը գրպանում է  
> 
> Հ.Գ. Փնտրում եմ հրացան ...


Դեռ փնտրում եմ էդ գրողի տարած հրացանը  :Sad:

----------

yerevanci (24.06.2010), Էլիզե (23.06.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Էնքան եմ վախենում մեծանալ...
Չէ, ես ոչ կնճիռներից, ոչ էլ տարիքային խալերից չեմ վախենում, դրանք ինձ նույնիսկ հետաքրքիր են: Ոչ էլ վախենում եմ, որ հարևանի պստիկներն ինձ Արմիկ տատիկ կասնեն:
Էսօր մի թեթև վիքէնդ էինք նշում, ու եղբորս պստիկներն էին եկել: Ինչքան շիրա ունեին վրաս քսեցին, իսկ հետո սկսեցինք գզվրտվել: Հարսս ասում է. «Արմ, ես մի բան չհասկացա, դու ե՞րբ հայտնվեցիր հատակին:» Ես էլ բացատրում եմ. «Դե Ան, նայի, նստած էի, էն մոծակն եկավ ու մեկ էլ գմփ, դմփ, դմփ, ընկնում ենք խալու վրա, մոծակը բարձրանում ա հորքուրի ուսերին ու սկսում ենք գզմզվզճզ, հետո դմփ-չմփ-չմփ, ու մեկ էլ խուտի-խուտի...»: Ժպիտից երևում էր, որ հասկացել էր: Եթե հանկարծ էս հատկություններս մի օր վերանան, ես էլ սկսեմ երեխեքին ասել, որ գզվրտվել, չարություն անել, ճվալ-ճչալն արգելվում է, կմեռնեմ: Այ էդ մեծանալն ինձ շատ է վախեցնում, շատ-շատ  :Sad:

----------

*e}|{uka* (28.06.2010), Chilly (28.06.2010), einnA (29.06.2010), KiLa (01.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (08.07.2010), My World My Space (27.06.2010), rainbow (15.07.2010), SSS (28.06.2010), Tig (28.06.2010), unknown (10.07.2010), yerevanci (02.07.2010), Արևհատիկ (28.06.2010), Դատարկություն (27.06.2010), Էլիզե (14.07.2010), Ժունդիայի (27.06.2010), Մանոն (28.07.2010), Մանուլ (02.08.2010), Շինարար (27.06.2010), Ուլուանա (27.06.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Ուֆ, չեմ սպասում էդ 20 րոպեին: Գրում եմ, ու եթե գրառումներս միացավ, կանիծեմ բոլոր տեսակի նորամությունները, կբողոքեմ, որ սովետի ժամանակ տենց բան չկար ու կգնամ քնելու:

Ինչ ամառը որոշել է գալ Հայաստան, մոծակները որոշել են ինձ արնաքամ անել: Երեկ վերջնականապես հոգնած ու չքնած բողոքում եմ բոլորին, որ «սենց շարունակվել չի կարող, նույնիսկ տատիկը, որ միշտ կողքիս է քնում, թողել գնացել է ուրիշ սենյակ, ու մի օր գնացի իր մոտ, թողեց սենյակից գնաց»: Մի խոսքով լավ բողոքելուց հետո մերոնք համոզեցին, կարելի է ասել ստիպեցին օգտագործել մոծակների դեմ պայքարող քսուկ, որն իբր կախարդական է ու բոլոր մոծակներին հեռու է վանում: Ես ժլատություն չարեցի, թևերիս ու երեսիս էդ կախարդական դեղից քսեցի ու շատ գոհ անկողին մտա: Մի երկու ժամ անց արթնացա սաստիկ քորից ու զգում եմ, աչքս մի տեսակ չի բացվում: Որոշեցի գնալ լոգարան մի քիչ սառը ջրով գզգզված մաշկս զովացնելու ու աչքիս նայելու համար: Մեկ էլ ի՞նչ տեսնեմ ՝ աչքերս երկուսն էլ ուռած, տակերը կապտած, քիթս ու այտերս ուռած, թևերիս վրա իբր կծելու տեղ կար, դրանք էլ կծած. մի խոսքով մի լավ ռմբակոծված ու ընտանիքիս ու աշխարհի վրա բարկացած քնեցի: Առավոտյան տատիկս եկավ համոզվելու, որ իր դեղից հետո ոչ մի մոծակ էդ սենյակում չի երևացել, նայեց դեմքիս ու լուռ գնաց ՝ մոռնալով ավանդական «ուշ է, վեր կաց» տեսակի արտահայտությունները: Հիմա էլ ասել են սենյակումդ սուրճ վառի...  ::}:

----------

Chilly (28.06.2010), einnA (29.06.2010), Kita (28.06.2010), rainbow (15.07.2010), SSS (28.06.2010), Tig (28.06.2010), unknown (10.07.2010), yerevanci (02.07.2010), Արևհատիկ (28.06.2010), Դատարկություն (28.06.2010), Ուլուանա (28.06.2010), Ռուֆուս (28.06.2010), Փոքրիկ (27.06.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Նահանջը միշտ չի թուլություն, ուղղակի երբ «թիկունքումդ» հարազատ ու թանկ մարդիկ են, երբեմն գերադասելի է նահանջել ՝ պաշտպանելու համար վերոնշյալ մարդկանց: Ուղղակի էդ մարդիկ գրեթե միշտ ընկալում են էդ նահանջը որպես պարտություն ՝ քո պարտությունը:  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Ժող, ինձ Դայուշ մի ասեք էլի:  :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (28.06.2010), Katka (28.06.2010), rainbow (15.07.2010), Tig (01.07.2010), yerevanci (02.07.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Եթե ապակու առաջ կանգնած, ափերդ հենած ապակուն ճիգ ես գործադրում այն տեղից շարժելու, նախապես համոզված լինելով, որ այն երբեք էլ չի շարժվի, ու գրպանումդ մնջախաղի թատրոնի դերասանի "հավաստագիր" չկա, ուրեմն պարզապես ծամածռվում ես:

Քանի որ շատ հարուստ, մահամերձ պապիկ չունեմ, ինձ շտապ նոր ու մարդավարի աշխատանք ա անհրաժեշտ...

----------

KiLa (01.07.2010), rainbow (15.07.2010), yerevanci (02.07.2010), Դարք (01.07.2010), Շինարար (30.06.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Պարզվում ա ուրիշի սիրելի երգեր երգելը բավականին ցավոտ ա: Ուրիշի՞...

----------

*e}|{uka* (01.07.2010), rainbow (15.07.2010), yerevanci (02.07.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Գրեցի, միամիտ կպա "բեք" կնոֆկային, լրիվ ջնջեց  :Sad:  ըյուֆ-ըյուֆ (c) Ներսես_AM

Մեր օֆիսում մի սարք են տեղադրել, կներեք անգրագետիս, անունը չգիտեմ ինչ է, բայց կոֆե-կոնֆետ է տալիս փողի դիմաց: Մտածեցի, մարդ ես էլի, արտասահման-մարտասահման գնամ, կարիք լինի օգտագործել այդ "շարժական կրպակը", գոնե ձևը սովորեմ: Արդեն 4 օր է ինչ սարքը տեղադրված է օֆիսում, ու "գայլի"պես աշխատում է_ր_: Որոշել էի "ՍՏիկերս" ուտել, գումարը բարեխղճորեն տվեցի սարքին, սա վերցրեց, ասեց "հինչ ե՞ս ոզըմ մատաղ", սեղմեցի համապատասխան կոճակները, չհասկացավ: Ներսեսն եկավ, վրաս գոռգռաց (սա մի ուրիշ գրառման ու բողոքի թեմա է, էս վերջերս հաճախ է վրաս գոռգռում), ինքը սեղմեց կոճակները ու "Օ՜ հրաշք", սարքը հասկացավ, որոշեց ինձ կոնֆետ տալ, բայց կեսից փոշմանեց  :LOL:  Ներսեսն ու մեկ այլ կոլեգա սկսեցին էս խեղճ սարքին հրել, հրմշտել  :Jpit:  սա ստիպված կոնֆետը տվեց: 

Հետո մեկ ուրիշ կոլեգա կոլա գնեց, ու ոչ մի "տոռմուզ":  :Beee:  ուֆ  :Sad:

----------

*e}|{uka* (01.07.2010), Amaru (28.07.2010), Chilly (01.07.2010), KiLa (01.07.2010), Kita (01.07.2010), rainbow (15.07.2010), VisTolog (30.09.2010), yerevanci (02.07.2010), Արևհատիկ (02.07.2010), Դատարկություն (02.07.2010), Մանուլ (08.07.2010), Ռուֆուս (01.07.2010), Փոքրիկ (01.07.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Երեկ եղբորս հետ մաթեմատիկայի պարապմունքները վերսկսել ենք: Երեկոյան գնացել եմ իրենց տուն, մյուս եղբորս տղան կողքիս նստած սպասում էև, ու հենց վերջացրեցի պարապմունքը, սկսեց համոզել, որ նամ իրենց տանը: Բացատրում եմ, որ չեմ կարող մնալ, որովհետևև գործի եմ: Հետո սկսեց համոզել, որ գոնե երկար մնամ, սկսեցի բացատրել, որ ախր մենք ինչպես միշտ "ռեմոնտ" ենք սկսել  :Jpit:  ու պիտի գնամ օգնեմ մամանիկիս, բայց խոստացա այսօր գնալ: Նայեց դեմքիս ու.
-Դե ես քեզ վաղը 8-ին սպասելու եմ ու եթե մի րոպե ուշ ես եկել, ես քեզ մի գրամ էլ չեմ սիրի:  :Beee:  

Ես էլ մտածում էի, թե ինձ չի սիրում, ուղղակի խանդում ա, որ քրոջը սիրում եմ, դրա համար ա սիրաքստիկվում, փաստորեն չէ, սիրում ա: 
Էս աշխարհում կա մեկը, ով ինձ սիրում ա ՝ հենց այնպես:  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Բայց էսօր էնքան գործ ունեմ, որ հաստատ 8-ին չէ, սկի 9-ին չեմ կարողանա գնալ երեխու մոտ, նենց որ էս սիրելը մինչև այսօր երեկոյան 8-ն է:  :Sad:

----------

Farfalla (02.07.2010), KiLa (02.07.2010), rainbow (15.07.2010), VisTolog (30.09.2010), yerevanci (06.07.2010), Արևհատիկ (02.07.2010), Մանուլ (08.07.2010), Ֆոտոն (07.07.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Արամիկը ծնվեց  :Yahoo:   :Love:   :Dance:

----------

A.r.p.i. (02.07.2010), Amaru (28.07.2010), Ariadna (02.07.2010), Kita (02.07.2010), rainbow (15.07.2010), SSS (03.07.2010), Tig (02.07.2010), Yellow Raven (02.07.2010), yerevanci (06.07.2010), Արևհատիկ (02.07.2010), Դարք (02.07.2010), Ռուֆուս (02.07.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Հոգնել եմ...

Մենք մարդիկս ահավոր դաժան արարծներ ենք: Հեչ տեսել ե՞ք խամյակների համար վազելու անիվներ, որ մարդիկ իրենց տնային խամյաչոկի վանակում եմ դնում, ու օրվա ընթացքում էդ կենդանուն գցում են էդ անիվի վրա, իսկ ինքը վազում ա - վազում ա- վազում ա, ու... ոչ մի տեղ չի հասնում: Հետո որպես պարգևատրություն իրան կեր են տալիս, իսկ ոմանք նույնիսկ ոչինչ էլ չեն տալիս: Մենք երազում ենք շունիկ պահելու մասին, բայց հենց շուն ենք գնում կամ ավելի հաճախ ինչ-որ ծանոթ-բարեկամից գտնում, բակում իրա համար ինչ-որ բուն հիշեցնող տեղ ենք հատկացնում, կապում ու թողնում էնտեղ ու էդ խեղճ կենդանին ոռնում է- ոռնում, իսկ մենք ասում ենք, թե կսովորի: Դաժան ենք մենք, շատ դաժան: Մենք մարդկանց էլ ենք տենց տանջում, ուղղակի ոչ բացահայտ, որովհետև բացահայտ տանջելը քրեորեն պատժելի է, բայց հանդիպում են էնպիսիք, ովքեր կարողանում ենք շրջանցել էդ պատժիժն ու փորձեր ու դաժանություններ են անում մարդկանց հանդեպ: Երևի արժանի ենք իրար...

Հ.Գ. Սփէշըլ ֆոր Մինիստր ձյա -  Էն «սոված եմ»-ը մի ուրիշ անգամ կգրեմ հա՞  :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (06.07.2010), Amaru (28.07.2010), Chuk (06.07.2010), cold skin (07.07.2010), KiLa (17.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (08.07.2010), rainbow (15.07.2010), VisTolog (16.07.2010), yerevanci (06.07.2010), Ժունդիայի (08.07.2010), Մանուլ (06.07.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Ինչ զզվելի է իմանալ, որ կան մարդիկ, ովքեր ուրիշի նամակներ են կարդում, ու ավելի զզվելի է, երբ դա անում են քեզ ինչ-որ ժամանակ թանկ եղած մարդիկ: Շատ զզվելի է...

----------

KiLa (17.07.2010), unknown (10.07.2010), yerevanci (15.07.2010), Դարք (13.07.2010), Երվանդ (09.07.2010)

----------


## Dayana

«Գնահատական»
Կարծում եմ, եթե ոչ բոլոր մարդիկ, ապա շատերը սիրում են «գնահատվել» իրենց արածների կամ չարածների համար: Ես էլ բացառություն չեմ կազմում ու մի բան էլ ավելին, սիրում եմ «գնահատվել»: Վիրտուալն էդ գնահատականը մի քիչ խեղաթյուրել է ՝ 5+, շնորհակալություն, վար_գ_անիշ, լայք...  Իրականում էդ գնահատականը կարող էր լինել մի պարզ ժպիտ, ողջունելիս անկեղծ ու սրտացավ որպիսություն հարցնելը, սխալի դեպքում մատնանշելն ու  նման պարզ ու հասարակ բաներ, բայց դրանք արդեն ճոխություն են համարվում: Այս երևույթներից խուսափելու համար հաճախ ինքս գնահատանքի ՝ դրական թե բացասական` (եթե էդպես կարելի է ասել) արժանի արարքներս վկայող ամեն ինչ ջնջում եմ, որովհետև չեմ ուզում «կեղծության» բավականին լուրջ բաժին ունեցող երևույթներով գնահատվել: Մի քանի ամիս առաջ ընկերներիցս մեկին պետք էր օգնություն, ու ես, քանի որ չեմ կարողանում ինչ-եր պուպուշ բաներ ասել, օգնել կամ առավել ևս ցույց տալ դիմացինի ցավն ընկալելուս չափը, որոշեցի դա «ոչ ստանդարտ» եղանակով անել ՝ մեկ ուրիշի արդարացի միջամտությամբ: Ահագին դժվար ստացվեց, բայց ստացվեց, որից անմիջապես հետո նորից «ուլիկաներն անհետացրեցի» ու անկեղծ հավատում էի, որ մի ժպիտով կարժանանամ գնահատականի, բայց ստացվեց էնպես, որ ես ուղղակի անուշադրության մատնվեցի: Ներսես_ԱՄ-ն ասում ա, որ ցանկացած քայլ, որ մենք անում ենք կյանքի ընթացքում, ճշմարտացի է, քանի որ այդ քայլը տվյալ «դիրքը» գնահատելուց արված եզրակացություն է, ու նրա «սխալ» լինելն ապացուցվում է միայն «մատային» դրության ժամանակ: Թե էս ինչի՞ հիշեցի  :Dntknw:  Վերը նշված քայլս հաստատ ճիշտ էր, բայց ելքը միևնույն է «մատային» էր՝ գնահատված չլինելու պատճառով: Միթե՞ մարդ արարածն էդքան շատ գնահատականի կարք ունի, թե՞ միայն ես եմ այդպիսին:

----------

*e}|{uka* (15.07.2010), Chilly (12.07.2010), KiLa (17.07.2010), My World My Space (13.07.2010), rainbow (15.07.2010), Tig (11.07.2010), yerevanci (15.07.2010), Դատարկություն (11.07.2010), Դեկադա (13.07.2010), Էլիզե (11.07.2010), Շինարար (11.07.2010)

----------


## Dayana

էսօր ըստ պլանների պիտի կինո գնայինք, բայց դե ինչպես միշտ... մի խոսքով որոշեցի երեկոս քրոջս հետ անց կացնել: Նախ երթուղայինի վարորդը չլսեց, որ կանգառում կանգնի, ստիպված եսիմ որտեղ իջա ու փոխանակ նորմալ, մարդկանց համար նախատեսված «մայթով» քայլեմ, որոշեցի մի քիչ փոշոտ տեղերով քայլել: Տեսա 5 երեխա խաղում են, ասեցի ըհը, միանամ, մեկ էլ մոտենալիս զգում եմ, երեխեքը քարեր են իրար վրա շպրտում, հայերեն ասած նետում: Ուզում եմ մոտենալ ու զգուշացնել, որ «քարի մեջ արյուն կա», մեկ էլ լսում եմ մեկը մյուսին ասում ա. «դե խփի է, տղա ես խփի, այ ապուշ», «ապուշը ցեղդ ա», «ապուշը ազգդ ա, էս երկաթ, էս խաչ, էս էլ կարմիր խաչ» - ձեռքով ցույց էր տալիս քրոջ կարմիր զգեստը: Եսիմ, մի տեսակ նեղվել եմ:  :Sad:

----------

KiLa (16.07.2010), My World My Space (13.07.2010), Norton (16.07.2010), rainbow (15.07.2010), VisTolog (16.07.2010), yerevanci (15.07.2010), Դարք (13.07.2010), Էլիզե (14.07.2010), Մանուլ (28.07.2010), Ներսես_AM (14.07.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Անուկի արած ծաղրանկարից հետո հիշեցի իմ առաջին ծաղրանկարը, որ արել էր իմ նկարչության ուսուցիչը՝ Ալեքսանդր Տաշչյանը: Չգիտեմ, երևէ մեկը կհիշի՞ նրա ծաղրանկարները Ոզնիները երգիծական շաբաթաթերթի էջերին, բայց ես էլ մի անգամ դարձա «դրանցից մեկը»: Մի անգամ էլ ՝ նկարչության դասին, թղթի մի փոքրիկ կտորի վրա նա իմ դիմանկարը նկարեց, որն այդպես էլ ցույց չտվեց ինձ, այն դեպքում, երբ համադասարանցիներս անհիմն պատրվակներով մոտենում էին նրան ու նայում նկարս: Մի քանի տարի առաջ դրսում հանդիպեցի ուսուցչիս, ողջունեցի, հարցրեցի որպիսությունն ու վերջ. ես ջնջվել էի նրա հիշողությունից, ինչպես «երևի» ջնջվել ու անհետացել էին իմ նկարները: Տեսնես ես իմ «հերոսներին» ինչքա՞ն ժամանակ անց կմոռանամ:

----------

KiLa (16.07.2010), My World My Space (16.07.2010), Norton (16.07.2010), rainbow (15.07.2010), yerevanci (15.07.2010), Արևհատիկ (28.07.2010), Դատարկություն (16.07.2010), Մանուլ (28.07.2010), Ռուֆուս (16.07.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Ասածս ի՞նչ էր՝

Ты с высоты красоты своей меня не замечаешь
Но все равно будет ночь и ты меня еще узнаешь
Пускай сегодня я никто
и пусть твердят тебе что я не то
Дай мне этот день дай мне эту ночь
дай мне хоть один шанс
Ты не уснешь пока я рядом
Дай мне этот день дай мне эту ночь
дай мне хоть один шанс
И ты поймешь я то что надо

Я для тебя не богат не знаменит и не престижен
Но все равно мне смешно и на тебя я не обижен
Пускай сегодня я никто
и пусть твердят тебе что я не то
Дай мне этот день дай мне эту ночь
дай мне хоть один шанс
Ты не уснешь пока я рядом
Дай мне этот день дай мне эту ночь
дай мне хоть один шанс
И ты поймешь я то что надо   ::}: 

Իսկ Շինարան ասում էր, թե Օրագրերը մոդայիկ ու ոչ ինֆորմատիվ «էջեր են»  :Dntknw:

----------

A.r.p.i. (02.08.2010), KiLa (16.07.2010), Legolas (26.07.2010), yerevanci (04.08.2010), Շինարար (16.07.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Բնության  պարգևած մի օրվա սկլերոզն ավարտվեց...

Հ.Գ. Խնդրում եմ, էդ «գալչկա» շնորհակալություններից չշարեք էստեղ:

----------

Chilly (28.07.2010), Jarre (28.07.2010), yerevanci (04.08.2010), Շինարար (28.07.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Երբ ծնողներս բաժանվեցին, ես շատ փոքր էի: Չեմ հիշում, թե ինչպիսին էր կյանքը մեր տանը, մինչև այդ, բայց այդ օրը Լյուսին լաց էր լինում, բղավում, իսկ հայրս նայում էր նրան և ոչինչ չէր ասում: Հետո Լյուսին մի քանի հագուստ ու զարդեր լցրեց ճամպրուկն ու դուռը շրխկացնելով դուրս եկավ: Դրանից հետո մենք հանդիպում էինք միայն ուրբաթ օրերին, երբ Ռոջերը ՝ մորս ընկերը, տանը չէր լինում: Սկզբում ես միայն մարդկանց ներկայությամբ էի նրան անունով դիմում, իսկ հետո դա դարձավ սովորական: Մորս մասին պատմելու քիչ բան ունեմ, որովհետև չհասցրեցի ճանաչել նրան, երբ մի օր նա զանգահարեց ու հայտարարեց, որ ամուսնացել է Ռոջերի հետ, և որ նրա հետ մեկնում է Նյու Յորք: Հայրիկը ստիպված եղավ լինել ինձ համար կրկնակի ծնող:
Մենք ասում ենք, թե փոքր հասկանում խնդիրներն ու վեճերը մարդու վրա ազդեցություն չեն ունենում, սակայն դեռահասության շրջանում ունեցած խնդիրներն ամենից խորը հետքն են թողնում: Ես փոքրիկ, պեպենոտ աղջիկ էի, ում բոլորը ծաղրում էին, ով դպրոցական նստարանին նստում էր միայնակ, իսկ դպրոցից տուն վերադարձի ճանապարհին «քարկոծվում» համադասարանցիների կողմից: Բայց դպրոցն ինձ համար անտանելի էր ոչ միայն դասընկերներիս, այլև ուսուցիչներիս շնորհիվ: Միայն հիմա, երբ անկուշտի պես կուլ եմ տալիս ձեռքիս տակ ընկած ամեն գիրք ու ամսագիր, հասկանում եմ, որ այն ժամանակ, երբ գրականության ուսուցչին ասում էր, որ իմ նկատմամբ կիրառած ամեն տեսակ «կոպտություններն» ուղղված էին իմ ՝ կարդալ սիրելը զարգացնելուն, ճիշտ էր: Դպրոցի «գլխավոր հերոսին» սիրահարվելն և սրտում թաքուն պահած ֆիլմերի «հերոսուհու» կերպարն ինձ հարազատ չէին, այնպես որ դպրոցական տարիքում խնդիրներս՝ բարեբախտաբար, սահամանափակվում էին պեպեններով:
Ժաամանակի հետ Լյուսին ավելի չքնաղ էր դառնում, իսկ հայրս ՝ ծերանում: Երբ համալսարանի համար քննությունների էի պատրաստվում, հաճախ էի երեկոյան մինչև ուշ ժամը նստում գրքերի կամ համակարգչի առաջ, իսկ հայրս ձևացնում էր, թե թերթ է կարդում ու սպասում ինձ: Մաթեմատիկայի քննությանը մնացել էր երեք օր, իսկ ինձ թվում էր, թե երեք օրում պիտի հասցնեմ սովորել ամեն ինչ: Մի երեկո շատ երկար նստեցի համակարգչի առաջ: 
- Լիզ, գնա պառկիր:
- Դու գնա, ես քիչ անց կգնամ: Հայր, կարո՞ղ ես ինձ առավոտյան մի քիչ շուտ արթնացնել, մի քանի բան կարծես թե չեմ հասցնում կրկնել:
- Լավ պստիկ:
Հայրս առավոտյան եկավ, ոտքիս տակ խուտուտ տվեց ու այնքան «փափուկ» արթնացրեց, որ ինքս էլ չզգացի թե քանիսն է: Հորս քնքշությունը նման էր Միսիս Նենսիի բակի աղուկների փետուրներին, որ թափահարելիս պոկվում ու օրորվելով ցած էին ընկնում, իսկ նրանց ծեր ու վտիտ տերը ժամանակ առ ժամանակ վերցնում էր այդ փոտուրներից որևէ մեկն ու մեղմ ժպտում: 


- Լիզ, փոքրիկս, ես վաղու՞ց եմ ձեր տանը:
- Չէ հայր, այսօր ես եկել:
- Իսկ երեկ ո՞ւմ տանն եմ եղել:
- Քո տանը հայրիկ: Այսօր,ժամից հետո ես եկա քեզ մոտ, հետո միասին եկանք մեզ մոտ: Հիշու՞մ ես:
- Ես այսօր ժամ չեմ գնացել: Այսօր երկուշաբթի է, չէ՞:
- Չէ հայր, այսօր կիրակի է:
- Հմմ, զարմանալի է: Լսիր, հայրս, դե քո պապը էլի՞, նա էլ էր հիշողութունը կորցրել: Ոչ ոքի չէր հիշում, դրա համար էլ առավոտից մինչև ուշ երեկո այգում էր մնում, իսկ ինչ-որ ժամանակ անց նաև ինձ չէր ճանաչում:
- Թեյ կուզե՞ս, - իրավիճակը շտկելու համար ասում եմ մտքիս եկած ամենաանհեթեթ արտահայտությունը:
- Լսիր Լիզ, իսկ ես քանի՞ օր եմ ձեր տանը մնացել: Մտածում եմ, արդեն շատ եղավ, ամոթ է, Ռիչարդը կարող է վատ զգալ, չէ՞ որ նա պատավոր չէ իր տանը հյուրընկալել ինչ-որ զառմյալ ծերուկի, ով չի հիշում թե այսօր ինչ օր է:
Հետաքրքիր բան է այդ ծերությունը: Լյուսին հորիցս փոքր է մեկ-երկու տարով, սակայն Ռոջերի ուղեկցությամբ դեռ այցելում է հասարակական միջոցառումներից մինչև նորաձևության ցուցահանդեսներ, ու իհարկե չի մոռանում իր կարմիր շրթներկը, որ նրա նուրբ ու գեղեցիկ բերանն ավելի է գեղեցկացնում, մինչդեռ հայրս նույնիսկ իր ծննդյան օրն է մոռացել: Ես երբեք էլ չեմ մեղադրել Լյուսիին նոր «ընտանիք» կազմելու համար, ինչպես դա չարեց հայրիկը, նրանք ծայրահեղ տարբեր էին ու հայրս երբեք չէր կարող տալ Լյուսիին այն, ինչ Ռոջերն ուներ ՝ բարձր հասարակություն, գեղեցիկ հագուստներ ու ինձ համար անդադար թվացող շրջագայություններ: Հորս կողքին Լյուսին կունենար փոքրիկ տնակ, որն այսօր արդեն քարուքանդ է եղել ու հիշողությունը կորցրած զառամյալ ամուսին: 

- Լիզ, իսկ ինչպե՞ս է Լյուսին, դուք դեռ կապ ունե՞ք: Գիտե՞ս, երբ ինձ տուն տանեք, ես քեզ կտամ նրա զգեստներից մի քանիսը, որոնք դեռ ինձ մոտ են մնացել: Մի տեսակ հարմար առիթ չեղավ, որ դրանք քեզ փոխանցեմ կամ դեն նետեմ, դրա համար էլ այսքան տարի մնացել են պահարանում: Դե լավ, վեր կաց, ինձ տուն տար, ես արդեն քանի օր է ձեր տանն եմ, անհարմար է: Հիմա այգիս լրիվ ձեռքից գնացել է երևի, քանի օր է ոչ ոք չի ջրում, իսկ ես եկել ու էստեղ նստել եմ, հիվանդ եմ ձևանում: 
- Հայր, մենք այսօր ենք եկել, իսկ դու այգիդ ջրել էիր վաղ առավոտյան, մինչը եկեղեցի գնալդ: Այնպես որ հանգիստ պառկիր, հիմա թեյ կբերեմ...

----------

*e}|{uka* (02.08.2010), A.r.p.i. (02.08.2010), Chilly (04.08.2010), Legolas (02.08.2010), lili-4 (04.08.2010), murmushka (02.08.2010), My World My Space (16.08.2010), Safaryan (02.08.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (18.08.2010), Արևհատիկ (02.08.2010), Եկվոր (02.08.2010), Էլիզե (13.08.2010), Մանուլ (02.08.2010)

----------


## Dayana

«Տողատակերում» էնքան բան եմ «խցկում», որ իրական ասելիքս դառնում է 0: Չգիտեմ էլ, հնարավոր կլինի՞ արդյոք էդ ասելիքը ինչ-որ մի օր արտահայտել թեկուզ հայցքով, գիտեմ որ բառերով արտահայտելու ճոխությունը երբեք էլ չի տրվելու:  :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (19.08.2010), My World My Space (16.08.2010), yerevanci (04.08.2010), Եկվոր (04.08.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Կարդալու պակաս ունեմ  :Sad:  Հենց անգլերեն մի բան եմ վերցնում կարդալու, երկու տարի «թթվում» եմ մի բանի վրա ու նյարդայնանում: Բոլորը խորհուրդ են տալիս կարդալ անգլերեն նույնիսկ եթե ինչ-որ բան չեմ հասկանում, առանց կենտրոնանալու կարդալ ու առաջ գնալ, բայց ախր ես կարդալուց հաճույք պիտի ստանամ, ամեն նախադասությունը անալիզի ենթարկեմ, ինձ համար ինչ-որ կարևոր մտքեր առանձնացնեմ, գոնե մտովի, իսկ եթե մի պարբերությունում 3-ից ավել բառ չեմ հասկանալու, էլ ի՞նչ հաճույք ստանալու մասին կարող է խոսք գնալ: Լրիվ պարադոքսալ իրավիճակ է, համ պիտի կարդամ, որ լեզուս բացվի, առանց կենտրոնանալու, համ էլ առանց հասկանալու չեմ կարող կադալ: Բա հիմա ես ի՞նչ անեմ:  :Sad:

----------

*e}|{uka* (04.08.2010), A.r.p.i. (05.08.2010), E-la Via (04.08.2010), yerevanci (04.08.2010), Արևհատիկ (10.08.2010), Երվանդ (04.08.2010), Ռուֆուս (04.08.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Մարդերն ասում են, որ եթե ինչ-որ բան այն չէ, ուրեմն դու ինքդ էլ չգիտես ինչ ես ուզում, դրա համար էլ միշտ ինչ-որ բան պակաս է լինում: Ես շատ լավ գիտեմ ինչ եմ ուզում ու շատ ավելի լավ գիտեմ, թե ինչ չեմ ուզում: Շատ լավ գիտեմ, թե ինչից եմ ես դառնում շատ վատն ու ինչից պիտի մի օր կամ ուղեղս գլխատուփումս պայթի, կամ սիրտս կրծքավանդակումս տրաքի: Գիտեմ, թե ինչ դժվարությամբ ա երկիր մոլորակը որոշակի «վատ մարդկանց որդիների» պահում ու ոնց են իրանք գետի ջրամուռների մեջ թաքնված վիրուսակիր տզրուկի պես արյունդ ծծում ու միաժամանակ օրգանիզմդ թունավորում: Եղբայրս ասում ա, որ եթե հիմա մտածեմ իրենց դեմ պայքարի մասին, ուրեմն արդեն «կծել» են ու ես դառնում եմ իրենցից մեկը, բայց ոչինչ չանելն էլ «մահացու ելք» է ունենում: Մի խոսքով - «ին վալերիանա վի թրասթ»  :Sad:

----------

yerevanci (20.08.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Կյանքում իրականում ինչ-որ բանի հասնելու համար պիտի եղունգերդ կողքերը պոկոտես ՝ արյուն հանելու աստիճան, հակառակ դեպքում ...

----------

Chilly (12.08.2010), murmushka (10.08.2010), yerevanci (20.08.2010), Էլիզե (13.08.2010), Մարկիզ (10.08.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Էսօր: Մաշտոց-Մոսկովյան խաչմերուկին մե՜ծ խցանում էր, թեքվեցինք Մոսկովյան: Եղբորս առաջարկեցի հենց Մոսկովյանի վրա ինչ-որ միջին հատվածում իջեցնի ինձ ու ինքը Տերյանով հետ գնա: Իջա: Ուզում եմ հեռախոսս ձեռքիս ա: Մեկ էլ հոպ, հեռախոսս սև ա:  :Shok:  Հասկանում եմ, որ էդ իմ հեռախոսը չի է, եղբորս հեռախոսն ա: Էս մասը երեխաներին դպրոց տարած ծնողները կհասկանան: Ես հեռախոսը ձեռքիս վազվզում եմ, ավելի շուտ թռչկոտում, ձեռքով անում մեքենային: Իսկ մեքենան գնում է: Մեկ էլ նկատում եմ, որ հեռվում կարմիր լույս վառվեց: Հիմա հո չեմ վազում, հո չեմ վազում: Մի 50 մետր վազեցի ու հասցրեցի: Կողքի մեքենաների վարորդներն ահագին ուրախացան  ::}:

----------

*e}|{uka* (19.08.2010), Chuk (13.08.2010), davidus (13.08.2010), einnA (16.08.2010), keyboard (16.08.2010), Kita (13.08.2010), Moonwalker (13.08.2010), My World My Space (12.08.2010), Shah (16.08.2010), SSS (13.08.2010), yerevanci (20.08.2010), Դեկադա (12.08.2010), Երկնային (12.08.2010), Երվանդ (12.08.2010), Էլիզե (13.08.2010), Ժունդիայի (12.08.2010), Կաթիլ (21.09.2010), Շինարար (12.08.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Կերին - ծաղրում ա զույգեին, ասում ա ամուսնանալուց հետո մարդիկ կորցնում են իրենց անհատականությւոնն ու դառնում ՝ մենք այս ֆիլմը չենք սիրում, մենք այս ուտեստը չենք սիրում, մենք սիրում ենք այսինչը կամ այնինչը, ու չկա ես:

Ես - լսում եմ մի զույգի հետաքրքիր խոսակցություն: 
-  Փյելսթեյշըն եմ առնելու: 
-  Քեզ ա թվում: 
-  Տղայիս հետ բա պիտի՞ խաղամ, թե՞ չէ:
-  Աղջիկ, ոչ մի տղա: 
-  Ավելի լավ, աղջկաս կտանեմ թենիսի: Ես երազում եմ, որ աղջիկս Վիմբլդոնում խաղա...
-  Միայն ձիասպորտ: Ոչ մի թենիս...

Մի ուրիշ զույգ:
- Տունս սենց եմ անելու:
- Վալկոնումս եսիմ ինչ եմ դնելու:
- Մենակ տեսնես տունս ինչ սիրուն ա դառնում:
- Հա, ճիշտ ա ասում, տունս արդեն լրիվ տան տեսք ա ստացել, մի երկու ամսից լրիվ պատրաստ կլինի:

Մտածում եմ, Կերիի բջջայինի համարը որտեղի՞ց գտնեմ, որ զանգեմ ասեմ, էդ մենքերն էլ չեն աշխատում  :Think:

----------

*e}|{uka* (19.08.2010), murmushka (16.08.2010), My World My Space (16.08.2010), Shah (16.08.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (18.08.2010), yerevanci (20.08.2010), Երկնային (19.08.2010), Էլիզե (16.08.2010), Մանուլ (18.08.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Ստորագրությունս կամաց-կամաց աքսիոմ ա դառնում...

Կարոտել էի... Մի երկու շաբաթվա ընթացքում էլի կկարոտեմ... Լավ ա, որ դու էն եզակիներից ես, ովքեր վաղուց գիտեն, թե երբ ու ինչ պատճառներով, ու առավել ևս դրանց բացակայության դեպքում եմ միկրո-ինֆարկներ ստանում...  

Մի քիչ, սենց մի պստիկ էլ համբերություն, ասել է թե նյարդեր, ու ամեն ինչ կարգին կլինի... բայց այ էդ մի պստիկը ոնց որ անապատի ավազներում թաքնված «գալստուկ» լինի  :Sad:  

Հ.Գ. մտածում եմ, էն վերջին հաջողին մի այտդ «ֆսյոտակի» քիչ էր  :Think:

----------

murmushka (19.08.2010), yerevanci (20.08.2010), Դարք (18.08.2010), Ստեգոզավր (20.08.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Երեկ շուտ օֆիսից թռա, որ գնամ գորգը լվանալու: Մինչև էդ պատմում էի կոլեգաներիս, թե ինչ երազանքներ ունեի մանուկ հասկանում: Քանի որ «ուշքս գնում էր» թաց գորգի վրա ոտաբոբ թռչկոտելու համար, իսկ մաման մեծամասամբ արգելում էր շատ թրջվել, որովհետև էն գլխից էլ «բամբակիշ դեմք էի», երազում էի շուտ մեծանալ ու գորգ լվացող դառնալ: Իսկ հիմա՞: Ուզում եմ ինչ-որ սնիյոր ՔյուԷյ ինժիներ դառնալ: Էդ ՔյուԷյ-ը հերիք չի վախենալու բան ա թվում բոլորին, դեռ մի բան էլ սինյոր, ոչ թե սինյորիտա: Չէ, ֆսյոտակի աշխարհը «փչանում ա» :տհինկ

----------

A.r.p.i. (20.08.2010), Ariadna (22.08.2010), CactuSoul (20.08.2010), Kita (23.08.2010), murmushka (20.08.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (28.08.2010), yerevanci (20.08.2010), Էլիզե (20.08.2010), Ժունդիայի (20.08.2010), Մանուլ (21.08.2010), Ռուֆուս (20.08.2010), Ստեգոզավր (20.08.2010), Ֆոտոն (20.08.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Անցյալ շաբաթ քեռիս իրանց ծտերին բերել ա թողել մեր տանը՝ դե հո կնոջ մոտ ծտերին հետը չէ՞ր տանելու  :Pardon: : Միշտ ուզել եմ թութակ գնել, բայց մերոնք դեմ են եղել՝ աղմուկի պատճառով: Հիմա էս երկուսը ոչ միայն աղմկում են, ոչ ուտում են, ոչ խմում, ամբողջ օրը իրար միս են ուտում: Մի առողջ մարդ էլ պետք ա, որ դրանց հարակից տարածքները կես ժամը մեկ փոշեծծի:  :Sad:  Ինձ էլ հենց տեսնում են, մեջքները ուռացնում, կատաղած դեմքով ինձ են նայում: Մնում ա մինչև մերոնց վերադարձը սատկեն ու վերջ, մի ամբողջ տարվա դեպրեսիան պատրաստ ա  :Not I:  ուֆ-ուֆ...

----------

Kita (23.08.2010), yerevanci (22.08.2010), Արամ (22.08.2010), Էլիզե (22.08.2010), Ռուֆուս (22.08.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Ուրեմն էս Կլօրը հենց նոր Զրիցարանում մի ծերունու նկար տեղադրեց, ու հիշեցրեց ինձ մանկությանս թոշակ բաժանող Շմավոնին: Էս մարդու մասին կարելի է լեգենդներ հյուսել, քանի որ ինքը մի ձեռքին ունի/ուներ 6 մատ: Մանկությանս ամենավախենալու դեմքերից երկրորդն էր, քանի որ առաջին պատվավոր հորիզոնականում եղել է ու միշտ կմնա տատիկիս հորեղբայրը, ով տատիկիս մաթեմատիկա է դասավանդել, կենդանի է մինչև հիմա ու ինձանից լավ մաթեմատիկա գիտի, ինձանից էլ մի տասն անգամ արագ է մտածում: Լավ, շեղվեցի: Ուրեմն էս լեգենդար Շմավոնը մեր քաղաքի թոշակ բաժանողն էր: Ամեն ամիս գալիս էր մեզ հյուր, բերում տատիկիս թոշակը, որը շատ սիրուն հաշվված էր, վրայից որոշակի գումար վերցրած:  :Jpit:  Ինքը միշտ թեյ էր խնդրում, հետո 6-րդ մատով հաշվում տատիկս թոշակը, տալիս իրեն, մի քիչ էլ ոտը/ձեռքը կախ գցում, որ ևս մի փոքր գումար վերցնու ու գոհ-գոհ գնում էր: Այ էդ պահին ես դուրս էի գալիս խոհանոցի դռան ետևից  :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (23.08.2010), CactuSoul (23.08.2010), Chuk (22.08.2010), cold skin (23.08.2010), Kita (23.08.2010), matlev (22.08.2010), VisTolog (20.09.2010), yerevanci (26.08.2010), Երվանդ (23.08.2010), Էլիզե (23.08.2010), Ժունդիայի (22.08.2010), Հայկօ (22.08.2010), Մանուլ (22.08.2010), Շինարար (22.08.2010), Ուլուանա (23.08.2010), Ռուֆուս (22.08.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Շեֆս միծինգ ա նշանակել, ոչ մի բացատրութույն չկա, մենակ վերանգիրը՝ դեվելոփմենթ պլան: Սա Նեմեցլենդից ա եկել, ասում եմ կարո՞ղ ա չերեզ Հոլանդիա ա եկել  :Think:  Ես էլ թարսի պես հազիվ-հազիվ սկսել եմ մեքենա վարել, էն էլ անընդհատ աջ ա քաշում  :Sad:  Երևի էդ Քրիստմասի պլանից օգտվեմ, գուցե սկսի ձախ քաշել, արդյունքում նորմալ ուղիղ գծով քշեմ  :LOL:

----------

Ribelle (24.08.2010), yerevanci (26.08.2010), Էլիզե (25.08.2010), Մարկիզ (25.08.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Լիներ քարաշեն մի դղյակ, իսկ դու ներսում՝ դիցուհի,
Ես էլ լինեի շրջող մի ասպետ, որ այս կողմերում չի եղել:
Ու դղյակում քո այդ շքեղ վազվզեր մի սև կատու,
Չար մարդիկ էլ չաամչեին չարությունից իրենց ազդու:

Թող որ կախվեր տանիքներին ամեն օր, արծաթ լուսին,
Եվ ինչպես չքնաղ մի երազ, կլինեի միայն քեզնով արբած,
Գիշերներով կերգեի ես քեզ ՝ սիրելիս...   :Pardon:  

Բամբիռ

Էն դիցուհու մասը անկապ ա, նեռվայնանում եմ, բայց դե տղամարդ դից չի լինում, նոնց որ յոլա պիտի գնանք   :LOL: 


Քիչ էր մնում մոռանայի ասել, հաջորդ անգամ պատրաստվում եմ գրել նույն խմբի Հարազատ Բմբուլի մասին երգի ` լայն հասարակության համար հայտնի որպես Հազարան Բլբուլ երգի բառերը  :Jpit:

----------

Դատարկություն (31.08.2010), Էլիզե (27.08.2010), Շինարար (26.08.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Բան չմնաց, մի 6-7 օր, բայց մի ձևի էսօր էի ուզում: Նույնիսկ գիտեմ ինչ կասեր՝

 Հոն, թեյք իթ իզի, դու ուժեղ աղջիկ ես: Պաչ:  :Smile:

----------

Ռուֆուս (31.08.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Առողջ բանականությունս թույլ չի տալիս նույնիսկ երազել...

----------

Jarre (04.09.2010), murmushka (05.09.2010), VisTolog (20.09.2010), Դեկադա (04.09.2010), Էլիզե (05.09.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Էսօր գտել էի երազելու մեխանիզմը, բայց մի տեսակ սուրճի մրուրով գուշակություն էր հիշեցնում: Երևի մի քիչ ավելի «բութ» եմ հավատալու համար նրան, որ տիեզերական էներգետիկ դաշտի ինչ-որ կետեր պարապ-սարապ նստած սպասում են, թե երբ պիտի ես երազեմ, որ իրենք «պրիզմայից» այն կողմ դա վերածեն իրականության:  :Dntknw: 

----------------

Միշտ զարմանում էի, որ երեխեքն ասում էին «մեռնեմ մամայիս ջանին կամ մեռնեմ պապայիս ջանին», ծայրահեղ անմիտ էր թվում, բայց չեք պատկերացնի թե էսօր ինչքան եմ գնահատել ծնողներիս, ու նրանց` իմ որոշ հայացքները բացարձակ անմիտ համարելը:  :Smile:

----------

Դեկադա (10.09.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Հա, ես վատն եմ, ես շա՜տ վատն եմ, բայց  «տենց» ինձ լավ ա:

----------


## Dayana

Ասում եմ, եթե կյանքը ֆոտոշոփով «նկարելի» լիներ, իմը լրիվ նույնը կմնար ՝ «փնթի ու թափթփված», որովհետև փոտոշոփ գիտեմ էնքան, ինչքան «ապրել»:

----------

*e}|{uka* (18.09.2010), cold skin (18.09.2010), murmushka (18.09.2010), My World My Space (20.09.2010), Ribelle (26.09.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (18.09.2010), Դեկադա (18.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (05.10.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Ամենասարսափելի բանը հումորի զգացողության բացակայությունն ա  :Scare:

----------

cold skin (21.09.2010), Empty`Tears (19.10.2010), My World My Space (20.09.2010), Nare-M (05.10.2010), VisTolog (20.09.2010), Արևհատիկ (20.09.2010), Էլիզե (26.09.2010), Լուսաբեր (22.09.2010), Մանուլ (21.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (05.10.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Ինչ-որ յոլա գնալը մոտս չի ստացվում՝ կամ չափազանց անհանդուրժող եմ, կամ չափազանց «իդեալիստ», բայց մի բան հաստատ ա, քանի դեռ բռունցքդ ուժ ունի, սկզբունքներդ չպիտի «կոտրվեն»:

----------

cold skin (21.09.2010), Empty`Tears (19.10.2010), murmushka (21.09.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Ահավոր ա ... Նոր սենյակս մի սարդ էր մտել, արն ավելի շատ սարդերի մի մեծ դինաստիա էր հիշեցնում, բայց ամենասարսափելին էն ա, որ տանը մենակ ես ու տատիկն ենք (որ ասում եմ չեմ սիրում էդ հարսանիքները  :Sad:  ) ու իմ 75 տարեկան տատիկը ստիպված եղավ բարձրանալ ինձ մոտ, հետ բարձրանալ բազմոցի վրա, որ կարողանա սատկացնել սարդին: Իսկ ես սատկած սարդին վախենում էի ավելով կպնել: Մի քանի օր առաջ անգլերենրի պարապմունքների ժամանակ ֆոբիաներից էինք խոսում, ու ես ասում էի, որ գրքի վրա նկարած օձի նկարին ձեռքով չեմ կպնի, փաստորեն ես սատկած սարդին էլ չեմ կպնում: Բյուրն էլ գնացել իրա համար Ավստրիայում տժժում ա, փոխանակ գա ինձ բուժի:  :Sad:

----------

Chilly (22.09.2010), Էլիզե (21.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (05.10.2010), Շինարար (21.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (21.09.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Ինձ թվում էր պիտի խղճալի տեսք պիտի ունենա, բայց փաստորեն չէ, ահագին սիրուն ա

----------

*e}|{uka* (23.09.2010), CactuSoul (22.09.2010), Chilly (23.09.2010), Chuk (23.09.2010), cold skin (23.09.2010), Դատարկություն (23.09.2010), Կաթիլ (23.09.2010), Մանուլ (23.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (05.10.2010), Ռուֆուս (22.09.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Ճիշտ էր ասում էդ տղան, անունը չեմ հիշում, մենք բոլորս ինչ-որ անբացատրելի պատերազմի մեջ ենք բոլորի հետ ու հեչ կապ չունի օսլայած վերնաշապիկով ու բարձրակրունկ կոշիկներով թե՞ ճղած ջինսերով ու սպորտային կոշիկներով ենք տանից դուրս եկել, մինևնույն ա, մենք բոլորին թշնամի ենք համարում ու ամեն րոպե փորձում ենք փոշերը դուրս պահած պաշտպանել մեզ էդ մեր երևակայած թշնամիներից: Մի տեսակ աբսուրդ ա ամեն ինչ...

----------

yerevanci (15.10.2010), Մանուլ (23.09.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Սովորաբար, երբ ինչ-որ մեկի «բալեծ» եմ անում, հեռուստացույցի մոտ չեմ գնում, ձևացնում եմ, թե անտարբեր եմ, որ չնավսեմ: Թե ասա էսօր ի՞նչ էիր գնացել ցցվել ԹիՎի-ի դիմացը  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------

yerevanci (15.10.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Էս վերջերս ինչ-որ շատ եմ խելագարվում, ու երաժշտություն եմ լսում՝ նոր ու չլսված ՝ իմը, ամեն ինչում: Էն ստանդարդ՝ անձրևի կաթկթոցից, քամուց ու տերևաթափից «ծնվող» երաժշտություններից դուրս հիմա ականջումս հստակ լսում եմ իմ սուրճի երաժշտությունը: Հա, բա չէի ասե՞լ, սկսել եմ սուրճ խմել: Սուրճի, շաքարավազի, ջրի ու գդալի անդադար, կամ մինչև վերջին կումը խմելս լսվող երաժշտությունը... սիրուն ա...

----------

cold skin (26.09.2010), murmushka (26.09.2010), yerevanci (15.10.2010), Էլիզե (26.09.2010), Շինարար (26.09.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Մի երկու ժամով տանից բացակայեցի ու ահա, մամաս բլոգս ա կարդացել: Նոր եկա տուն, ինձ մի լՅա՜վ խրատեց, ասեց տափակ ու անմիտ բաներ եմ գրում, իսկ ժամանակին խելքը գլխին մտքեր էի շարադրում: Հիմա մտածում եմ, նա ֆսյակի ակումբից լոգ աութ լինեմ, որ մաման գոնե էս Դայուշնոցս չկարդա, թե չէ վայն եկել ա ու ինձ տարել, որ տեսնի թե ինչ անգրագետ ու անմիտ բաներ եմ գրում:  Էստեղից հետևություն՝ մամային համակարգչից օգտվող սովորացնողն ինքն ա ընկնում քննադատության տակ  :Jpit: 
Հ.Գ.  Բայց ո՜նց եմ ուտախացել  :Love:

----------

Amaru (02.10.2010), einnA (27.09.2010), Kita (05.10.2010), yerevanci (15.10.2010), Մանուլ (27.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (05.10.2010), Ռուֆուս (27.09.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Ա՜, էս Ռուֆուսն ի՜նչ լավ տղա ա  :Jpit:   Էլիզ ջան, սորի, էսօր Ռուֆուսին եմ գովում, իրա պսակվելու «վախտն ա»  :Jpit:  Ուրեմն, մի քանի ամիս առաջ եղբայրս ասեց, որ անգլերենի լավ իմացությամբ երիտասարդներ են պետք ՝ նորաբաց ինչ-որ ֆիրմայում «մենեջեր» աշխատելու համար: Ես էլ մտածեցի, որ Ռուֆուսն իմ ճանաչած ամանալավ «մենեջերն» ա, ու անմիջապես գրեցի իրեն: Հենց սկզբից «սպառնացի», որ գործի ընդունվելու դեպքում ինձ պիտի Կոկա-Կոլա առնի: Ռուֆս գործի ընդունվեց ու մի շաբաթ հետո հրաժարվեց, ես էլ ենթադրեցի, որ դիտմամբ ա հարաժարվել, որ Կոլաս չառնի  :Sad:  ու ամեն հանդիպելիս ասւմ էի ՝ «բա կոլաս ե՞րբ ես առնելու  :Think: »: Ինչպես գիտեիք, կամ չգիտեիք, արձակուրդում էի, էսօր եկել եմ, ու Ռուֆը գրում ա, որ սպասում ա Դայուշնոցի գրառմանս: Ես էլ ընդհանրապես դարակս միայն «պլանինգ միծինգների» օրերին եմ բաց անում, պարզվում ա, ինքը դարակիս մեջ Կոլա ու Պինգո՜ալզ ա դրել ՝ էդ պրինգլզի կեղծած տեսակն ա:
 Ասածս ի՞նչ ա, աղջիկներ ջան, էս մեր Ռուֆուսը սիրուն, սիմպատիչնի, բոյով-բուսաթով, խելացի, անգլեների ու համակարգչի գերազանց իմացությամբ տղա ա...  :Wink:  
Ռուֆ, ապրես  :Kiss: 

Հ.Գ. Տեսնեմ նոր աշխատատեղեր չկա՞ն, էս անգամ «մեՌսեդեՌս ուզեմ»:  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (27.09.2010), Chilly (27.09.2010), Chuk (27.09.2010), einnA (27.09.2010), Inna (27.09.2010), Katka (27.09.2010), Kita (05.10.2010), Nare-M (02.10.2010), SSS (27.09.2010), Yeghoyan (01.10.2010), yerevanci (15.10.2010), Yevuk (02.10.2010), Դատարկություն (30.09.2010), Ժունդիայի (27.09.2010), Լուսաբեր (01.10.2010), Հայկօ (27.09.2010), Մանուլ (27.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (05.10.2010), Ռուֆուս (27.09.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Մեր ցանկացած քայլի համար մենք պատասխանատու ենք: Եթե նույնիսկ «թքած ունենք» դիմացինի կարծիքի վրա, ինքներս մեր առաջ անպայման պատասխանատու ենք: Պետք ա հարգել սեփական քայլերը:  :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (01.10.2010), CactuSoul (30.09.2010), Chilly (30.09.2010), cold skin (05.10.2010), impression (30.09.2010), Katka (30.09.2010), Legolas (30.09.2010), Yeghoyan (01.10.2010), yerevanci (15.10.2010), Անտիգոնե (08.10.2010), Արևհատիկ (12.10.2010), Դեկադա (02.10.2010), Էլիզե (30.09.2010), Մանուլ (30.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (05.10.2010), Ֆրեյա (30.09.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Էս երևի «Ինչից եմ նյարդայնանում» թեմայի ֆորմատում է, բայց քանի որ շատ անձնական ա, էստեղ գրեմ: Ահավոր նյարդայնանում եմ, երբ մարդիկ, էն ծիպա մտերիմ մարդիկ, իրանց մազոլին ավելի մեծ կարևորություն են տալիս, քան դիմացինի ՝ հատկապես քո (իմ) կյանքի կարևորության խնդիրներին: Իրանց մազոլն էնքան կարևոր ա, որ կարող են քեզ լրիվ իգնոր անել ու էդ անել նենց, կարծես թե հենց տենց էլ պիտի լինի, ո՞նց կարող ա քո սրտի կաթվածն էդքան կարևոր լինի, երբ իրանց հենց նոր ֆենած մազը ծռվել ա: Էդ էգոիզմի գագաթնակետն ա ու հերթական միկրոինֆարկտի առիթը: Մարդեր, էդքան էգոիստ մի եղեք էլի, մի քիչ մարդ եղեք:  :Sad: 

Հ.Գ. Դլյա ծեխ, կտո բիլ վ տանկե, էս Ակումբի ու առավել ևս Ակումցիների հետ ո՜չ մի կապ չունի: Համենայն դեպս ես ՝ իմ ճանաչած էգոիստ ակումբցիներից ոչ մեկին ի նկատի չունեի:  :Jpit:

----------

Chilly (01.10.2010), Chuk (01.10.2010), einnA (01.10.2010), yerevanci (02.11.2010), Անտիգոնե (02.10.2010), Արևհատիկ (12.10.2010), Դեկադա (02.10.2010), Լուսաբեր (01.10.2010), Հարդ (01.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (05.10.2010), Շինարար (01.10.2010), Ռուֆուս (01.10.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Ինձ բացարձակ անհասկանալի էին քաղաքի համակարկալված բաժանումները, սակայն մենք արդեն 4-րդ թաղամասում էին ու մեքենան արգելակեց մի մեծ, սովետահոտ շենքի առաջ: Էդտեղ մենք պիտի ապրենք առաջիկա երկու օրը: Ներսում ամեն ինչ հիշեցնում էր Հայաստանը, միայն թե բոլորը խոսում էին ինձ անհասկանալի լեզվով...

Սենյակը լուսավոր էր ու մեծ, շատ մեծ պատուհանից երևում էր քաղաքը: Ես երբեք այդքան մեծ քաղաք չէի տեսել, ողողված գիշերային լույսերով, գեղեցիկ ու այնքան մոտ, որ թվում էր թե հիմա պատուհանը բաց կանեմ ու ձեռքս կդիպի դիմացի աշտարակին: Ես երբեք այդքան բարձրից չէի նայել քաղաքին ու առհասարակ, ես բարձրահարկ շենքում չեմ ապրել ու միշտ քաղաքն ինձ «հավասար» է եղել: Փորձեցի բացել հսկա պատուհանը: Չստացվեց: Ես պիտի «ներխուժեի» գիշերային քաղաքի «մեջ», այնպես որ քայլելու առարկություններ չընդունեցի ու դուրս վազեցինք: Աշտարակը, որ թվում էր «ուղիղ մեր քթի տակ», իրականում բավականին հեռու էր ու ստիպված եղանք մի երկու կիլոմետր քայլել ոլոր-մոլոր փողոցներով, որտեղ ոչ ոք չկար: Սիրուն էր, բայց մութ ու վախենալու: Սեփական չափերի քառակիից ավելի ժակետում փաթաթված քայլում էի...

Այսօր, երբ լսում էի անձրևի ձայնը, չգիտես ինչու մտածեցի, որ կյանքումս տեսած ամենամեծ պատուհանը հիմա երևի արտացոլում է անձրևոտ քաղաքը, իսկ անձրևն անընդհատ փորձում է փակել «նրա աչքերը» ու բոլորից ծածուկ պահել քաղաքը...

----------

yerevanci (02.11.2010), Էլիզե (02.10.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Ուրեմն 10-րդ դասարանում ենք, ես էլ որպես մեր դասարանի լավ սովորող, կազմակերպված աղջիկ (էս արտահայտությունը վերջն ա) պիտի վերջին զանգի էն զնգլ-մնգլի խնդիրը լուծեմ: Ես էլ էդ ընթացքում պարապում էի ու սենց հոգնած պարապմունքից գալիս էի ու նստում էդ վերջին զանգյան «սցենարների» վրա: Մի երգի բառեր ուզում եմ փոխել ու քանի որ շատ հոգնած եմ, դիմում եմ մամայի օգնությանը: Մաման թելադրում ա՝
*Իմ ուսուցիչ, երբ դու հոգնած, տետրակների տրցակներով գալիս ես դպրոց....*
Հիմա ես հո լաց ու կոծ չեմ անում, ամբողջ տեքստից մենակ *տրցակ* բառն ա աչքս մտել, էլ չեմ էլ զգում, որ մաման ամբողջ տեքստի վրա ա «հաճույքավատ» լինում: 
Անցել ա  չեմ ասի քանի տարի, որ չիմանաք, թե ինչ մեծ եմ ես, մեկ էլ էսօր մաման ասում ա ՝ էն կողմում էլ ափսեների մի *տրցակ* կա...  :LOL:

----------

*e}|{uka* (04.10.2010), cold skin (05.10.2010), Nare-M (05.10.2010), SSS (05.10.2010), yerevanci (02.11.2010), Արևհատիկ (12.10.2010), Երվանդ (04.10.2010), Էլիզե (07.10.2010), Լուսաբեր (04.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (05.10.2010), Ռուֆուս (04.10.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Պահեցի, պահեցի, հետո «ռասսիլկա» արեցի, մեկ ա պետք չէր գալու. ինչպես միշտ  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Մի օր, Չինացին ու Նեգրը չաթ էին անում...  :LOL:

----------

*e}|{uka* (08.10.2010), Chilly (05.10.2010), yerevanci (02.11.2010), Էլիզե (07.10.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Էնքան «ծիծաղելի» ա, երբ դու անկարևոր ես դառնում որոշ մարդկանց համար, որովհետև վերցրել են էն ամենը, ինչ երբևէ կարող էիր տալ:  :Smile:

----------

E-la Via (26.10.2010), murmushka (08.10.2010), Ungrateful (08.10.2010), VisTolog (08.10.2010), yerevanci (02.11.2010), Մանուլ (08.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (13.10.2010), Շինարար (08.10.2010), Ուլուանա (08.10.2010), Սլիմ (09.10.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Ինչ լավ ա ունենալ հարզատ մարդիկ, նրանց, ովքեր չեն «թռնի դեմքիդ» որովհետև իրենց ծնունդ-կնունք-հարսանիքին չես գնացել, քանի որ էդ քո համար սթրես ա ու դու օրերով դուրս չես գալիս էդ մարդաշատ միջավայրերի թողած ազդեցության տակից: Էն մարդիկ, որ կարող են ասել ՝ «ինչի՞ ես մենակ կանգնել, հարազատս» ու լրիվ բավական ա, որ քեզ պաշտպանված զգաս էդ տասնյակ մարդկանց մեջ: Ու ինչ լավ ա, որ էդ դեպքում կարողանում ես գիտակցել, որ էն մնացածը (ինչ լավ արտահայտություն էր ՝ մնացածը) դառնում են էնքան կարևոր, ինչքան պիտի լինեին ի սկզբանե, եթե չինացի չլինեիր: 

Հ.Գ. Էս բոլոր վարդերի հոտից շունչս մի քիչ կտրվում ա, բայց մի տեսակ չեմ ուզում ընդունել, որ մի սենյակի համար դա մի քիչ շատ ա:  :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (09.10.2010), Chuk (09.10.2010), E-la Via (26.10.2010), yerevanci (02.11.2010), Անտիգոնե (09.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (13.10.2010), Ուլուանա (11.10.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Ինձ նորմալ աշխատանք ա պետք ՝ արլեքինի, ծաղկավաճառի կամ հեքիաթասացի, մենակ թե ոչ Որակի ապահովման ինժիների...  :Sad:

----------

E-la Via (26.10.2010), Legolas (13.10.2010), VisTolog (13.10.2010), yerevanci (02.11.2010), Անտիգոնե (13.10.2010), Արևածագ (15.10.2010), Հարդ (12.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (13.10.2010), Ուրվական (11.10.2010), Ֆրեյա (18.10.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Եթե մինչև մեզ բոլոր խելոք մարդիկ ծնված ու բոլոր խելոք մտքերն ասած չլինեին, գուցե ես էսօր մի խելոք բան ասեի, բայց ցավալիորեն կամ բարեբախտաբար բոլոր խելոք մտքերն ասված են ու ինձ մնում է միայն «սոված եմ» կամ «ծարավ եմ» ֆորմատի մտքեր: 

---- 
15 տարին երևի շատ երկար ա չէ՞: Երևի 15 տարում պարզ ճշմարտությունները կերևային չէ՞: Բա էլ ինչի՞ համար փորձել ինչ-որ չբացահայտված ճշմարտություններ բացահայտել: 

----
Սուպեռ-պուպեռ «բումաժնիկս»:  :Love:

----------

E-la Via (26.10.2010), Jarre (13.10.2010), yerevanci (02.11.2010), Արևածագ (15.10.2010), Արևհատիկ (13.10.2010), Դատարկություն (13.10.2010), Ժունդիայի (13.10.2010), Շինարար (13.10.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Արդեն մի շաբաթ է, ինքս ինձ ամեն օր բացատրում եմ, որ գլուխումս բարոյական մաշվածությամբ մտքեր են պտտվում՝ ժամանակավրեպ ու անպիտան, բայց գլուխս, Ղարաբաղցու չոր գլուխ ա, չի ուզում ընդունել, ուզում ա փորձել, համոզվել, պատեպատ խփվել: Հարազատությունը հետաքրքիր զգացողություն ա, եսի՞մ...  :Smile:

----------

E-la Via (26.10.2010), yerevanci (02.11.2010), Արևածագ (15.10.2010), Արևհատիկ (15.10.2010), Լուսաբեր (15.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (15.10.2010)

----------


## Dayana

զա-զա-զու  :Yes:   :Jpit:

----------

yerevanci (02.11.2010), Շինարար (17.10.2010)

----------


## Dayana

- Մամ, դուք դեմ կլինեք չէ՞, եթե ես...
- Դու ամեն հարցում պիտի մեր հետ նախապես համաձայնեցնես նոր գործե՞ս: Դու ազատ ես, էն մուլտի կատվի պես, ու միշտ անում ես էն, ինչ սիրտդ ա ուզում, ճիշտ պապայիդ պես: Գուցե էս անգամ էլ ապացուցես, որ խելացի քայլ ես անելու:
- Եսի՞մ, - ու մտածում եմ, իսկապես, հայրիկիս գեներն ինձ քամու պես ազատ են ստեղծել, իսկ մայրիկիս հանդուրժող գեներն ինձ թույլ չեն տվել տոռնադո դառնալ: Գուցե պետք է որոշակի չհամաձայնեցված քայլեր անել, կամ ...

----------

E-la Via (26.10.2010), Jarre (18.10.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (18.10.2010), yerevanci (02.11.2010), Արևհատիկ (18.10.2010), Դեկադա (18.10.2010), Ժունդիայի (18.10.2010), Լուսաբեր (18.10.2010), Հարդ (18.10.2010), Մանուլ (18.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (18.10.2010), Շինարար (18.10.2010), Ֆրեյա (18.10.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Քիչ առաջ դուրս եկա օֆիսից, ահագին ուշանում էի: Անցումի զեբրի մոտ սպասում եմ կանաչ լույսին: Արագ մոտենում է մի կին ՝ թռնիկի հետ: Թոռան ձեռքից առաջ ա քաշում, սա էլ թե .
-Տատ, մարդը կանգնած ա ու կարմիր, չի կարելի անցնել:
-Վայ մեռնեմ ես քո կարգապահ ջանին, ոնց սովորում ա, տենց էլ փողոցն ա անցնում,- նայում ա դեմքիս ու հպարտ ժպտում ա: Հետո նորից քաշում թռան ձեռքից ու փորձում ա փողոցն անց կացնել:
-Տատ, ախր ասեցի, չի կարելի անցնել:
-Այ բալա, բոլորն էլ անցնում են, արի գնանք:
-Երեխան ճիշտ ա ասում, չի կարելի անցնել, սպասեք,- չեմ դիմանում ու մեջ եմ ընկնում: Հետո շոյեցի երեխայի գլուխը, ու շնորհակալություն հայտնեցի, չնայած ինքս միշտ չեմ սիրել գլուխը շոյելը, ուղղակի ամաչեցի փողոցում, անցանոթ երեխայի ճակատը համբուրել: Մենք էլ եղբորս հետ անընդհատ դժգոհում ենք, թե նոր սերունդը բառադի ա, դրանցից բան դուրս չի գա: Փաստորեն էնքան էլ տենց չի:  :Smile:

----------

Chilly (18.10.2010), E-la Via (26.10.2010), einnA (18.10.2010), Jarre (18.10.2010), Kita (23.10.2010), Moonwalker (23.10.2010), VisTolog (20.10.2010), Yeghoyan (20.10.2010), yerevanci (02.11.2010), Արևհատիկ (18.10.2010), Դատարկություն (18.10.2010), Էլիզե (18.10.2010), Լուսաբեր (18.10.2010), Հարդ (18.10.2010), Մանուլ (18.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (22.10.2010), Ներսես_AM (18.10.2010), Ուլուանա (19.10.2010), Ռուֆուս (18.10.2010), Ֆոտոն (19.10.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Երեկ Էլիզին պատմում էի, թե ինչքան շատ ես չեմ սիրում հասարակական միջոցառումները՝ ցանկացած, ու ինչքան մարդաշատ, էնքան ՝ վատ, բայց քիչ առաջ մտածում էի, երբ do I -ը տեղափոխում ու դարձնում եմ I do, նույնիսկ հասարակական ու «հասարակությունաշատ» (մարդաշատն իմ լեզվով) միջոցառումները դառնում են «մի հրաշք երևույթ»  :Jpit:  Ասածս ի՞նչ ա, էն պնթիկը պիտի տեղափոխեի ավելի վերև, բայց սիրուն էր:  :Yes:   :Love: 

Հ.Գ. Էսօր մի բան եմ կարդացել, մի կես ժամ ծիծաղում էի գրողի ներեցեք արտահայտության տխմարության վրա, թե ոնց ա մարդը ինչ-որ բուլշիթ դուրս տալիս, որ ապացուցի, թե ինքն ինչ դեմ ա, իսկ իրականում իրա կրկնօրինակին ուզում էր կծեր:  :LOL:  

Հ.Հ.Գ. Ինչ լավ ա չէ՞ հեփի լինելը  :Jpit:

----------

murmushka (20.10.2010), yerevanci (02.11.2010), Դատարկություն (20.10.2010), Էլիզե (21.10.2010), Շինարար (19.10.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Էն բազմաթիվ ՝ ինձ համար անպատասխան հարցերից որոշները հանկարծ ծլել են հիմա: 
Ինչու՞ է մեր տրամադրությունը մեծամասամբ կախված ուրիշների տրամադրությունից: 
Որտեղ ու ինչպե՞ս են սահմանվում մեր գործած ու չգործած «աշխարհիկ» մեղքերը. մեղքեր մարդկության կամ նրա որոշ զանգվածի հանդեպ... ու ընդհանրապես, ի՞նչ է տելեպատիան հենց այս պահին ՝ հիվանդ երևակայությա՞ն արդյունք, խիստ զարգացած 6-րդ զգայարա՞ն, թե՞ պարզապես հերթական անքնության արդյունք: 

Հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչպե՞ս պիտի Աստված ների մեզ մեր գործած մեղքերի համար ՝ ծանր ու դատապարտելի, երբ ինքներս մեզ չենք կարողանում ներել չգործած հիմարությունների համար:

----------

Ariadna (22.10.2010), CactuSoul (22.10.2010), Chilly (22.10.2010), Jarre (22.10.2010), murmushka (22.10.2010), My World My Space (22.10.2010), yerevanci (02.11.2010), Հարդ (22.10.2010), Շինարար (22.10.2010), Սլիմ (01.11.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Արդեն գրել եմ էն մասին, թե ինչպես մեզ Պրագայում դիմավորեցին կոլեգայիս Երևանյան հարևանները ու թե ինչպես թույլ չէին տալիս «շունչ քաշել»՝ ամեն տեղ մեզ մեքենայով ուղեկցելով: Քիչ առաջ քթիս տակ մզմզում էի «պուսծ ծիբե պրիսնիտցա, Պալմա դե Մայորկա» ու հիշեցի մեր «ապերին»: Էդպես էին դիմում նրան բոլորը, ու իսկապես եղբոր պես հոգատար էր բոլորի հանդեպ: Երեկոյան ուշ մեզ հյուրանոց են տանում ու հարց ու փորձ են անում, թե ի՞նչ է փոխվել Երևանում, ու Շուֆուտինկի են լսում: Ասում է. «Ափսոս էր էս մարդը, ջահել-ջահել մեռավ»: Էդ ժամանակ էլ լավ հիշում էի, որ Մյունխեն մեկնելուցս առաջ տեսել եմ Շուֆուտինսկու համերգի պաստառները (փոքր ժամանակ ասում էի Շիֆուտինսկի): Ասում եմ.
- Բայց ինքը չի մահացել: Ամսի էսինչին Երևանում համերգ ունի:
- Ո՞նց չի մահացել, հաստա՞տ:
- Ըհը: Եթե մահացել է, ուրեմն վերջին մի շաբաթվա ընթացքում, քանի որ մինչ մեկնելս կենդանի էր:
- Վայ, էդ ի՞նչ ես ասում, քուրս, ես գիտեի մի երկու ամիս առաջ ա մահացել: Էս ի՞նչ լավ բան ասեցիր: Ապրես քուրս, - ու ձեռքս սեղմեց, կարծես թե ես ոչ թե «քուրս» էի, այլ ՝ «ախպերս»:  :Jpit: 

Հիմա մեկ-մեկ հիշում եմ իրենց ՝ ապերին, իրենց ամբողջ ընտանիքին ու տիկին Անոյին՝ իրա մեծ ժակետով, որ երկու օրով մեզ էր «նվիրել», ու որի մեջ երեքով էին փաթաթվում:

----------

A.r.p.i. (23.10.2010), Jarre (23.10.2010), Kita (23.10.2010), yerevanci (02.11.2010), Դատարկություն (23.10.2010), Էլիզե (23.10.2010), Հարդ (23.10.2010), Մանուլ (08.11.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Նոր մոծակս էր մամայի ու պապայի հետ եկել, էնքան քիթս «պիբիթ» արեց, «պիբիթս» փչացավ  :Jpit:   :LOL:   :Love:

----------

*e}|{uka* (23.10.2010), Chilly (23.10.2010), Jarre (23.10.2010), Kita (23.10.2010), yerevanci (02.11.2010), Արևհատիկ (23.10.2010), Հայկօ (23.10.2010), Շինարար (23.10.2010), Ռուֆուս (23.10.2010)

----------


## Dayana

11 տարեկան էի, կամ 10, լավ չեմ հիշում, դպրոցում Պատմություն առարկայից մրցույթ էր: Լրիվ մի մատ էինք, մանավանդ ես, բայց ստիպել/համոզել էին, դրել պատմության 5-րդ դասարանի գիրքը կրծել էինք: Կազմվել էր 15 հոգուց բաղկացած խումբ, որի անդամները իբր մեր դպրոցի լավագույն աշակերտներն էին: Մի խոսքով: Խումբը հետո բաժանվեց 5-յակների ու ամեն հնգյակից ամենաուժեղը դուրս եկավ «ֆինալ»: Մեր խմբից ես էի դուրս եկել: Չեմ էլ հիշում, թե էլ ով կար էդ մեր խմբում, բայց կարևոր էլ չի, երևի: Վերջին փուլը, էդ ֆինալը էլի, բաղկացած էր երեք մասից: Առաջին մասում բանավոր հարցեր էին, որոնց բոլորս էլ պատասխանեցինք, երկրորդ մասում խաչբառ էր, իսկ երրորդը դասագրքից դուրս հարց էր: Ինչպես ասեցի, առաջին հատվածում ուժերը հավասար էին: Երկրորդը 5 հարցից բաղկացած խաչբառ էր: Լավ հիշում եմ, բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները գիտեի ու գրել էի 4 հարցի պատասխան ու 5-րդի վրա նկատեցի, որ 4-րդ ու 5-րդ «պատասխանները» տեղերով խառնել եմ: Որոշեցի, որ ավելի լավ է 4 միավոր վաստակել, բայց էդ թույլ տված սխալն ուղղեմ: 0 միավոր ստացա: Ինչպես միշտ իջա «բեմից» ու պատասխան պահանջեցի այդ ժամանակվա դպրոցի տնօրենից, ով նաև պատմության ուսուցիչ էր: Միավոր չվաստակեցի, քանի որ արցունքներն ինձանից առաջ էին գնում: Երրորդ հարցը Աքքիլեսյան Գարշապարի մասին էր: Հարցի ընթացքում մամայի հետ բեմից աչքով-ունքով խոսում էինք, մաման ինձ դուխ էր տալիս, ասում էր «արցունքներդ մաքրի, քեզ է միավորը պետք չէր էս հարցին պատասխանի ու վերջ»: Հարցը չլսեցի, պատասխանն էլ ոչ մեկ չտվեց, հետո մաման ինձ համար հարցը կրկնեց ու ահագին քննարկեցինք: Հաղթեց Հովսեփը, լավ տղա էր, ափսոս էդպես էլ ոչ մի տեղ չընդունվեց, իսկ ես 3-րդ «պատվավոր» տեղը զբաղոցրեցի ու ինձ գիրք նվիրեցին, ինչպես և առաջին ու երկրորդ տեղերը գրավածներին: Իմը գրապահարանում է, էդպես էլ չկարդացի ՝ «Հայերի ցեղասպանությունը Օսմանյան Թուրքիայում»: Դաժան էր, չդիմացա, ես էլ շատ փոքր էր: Բայց դեռ դա էլ հեչ: Ինձ էդ խաչբառի անարդարությունը երկար ժամանակ հանգիստ չէր տալիս: Մտածում էի լավ, հասկացանք, որ երկրորդ տեղը գրաված աղջիկը քաղաքի ամենահայտնի բժիշկներից մեկի աղջիկն էր, ու իրեն նվիրեցին 4 միավոր, բայց ինչի՞ էին ուզում ինձ «ռելսերից գցել», ես ու՞մ էի վատություն արել, ու բացի այդ, էդ դիրեկտորը հայրիկիս ընկերոջ եղբայրն էր ու թե մեր տուն էր եկել, թե եղբորս էր դասավանդել, թե այլ առիթներով ինձ ու ընտանիքիս ճանաչում էր, ինչի՞ տենց «կռիսություն» արեց: 
Երկուշաբթի հանդիում եմ իր աղջկան, ասում է.
- Արմին, ուրբաթ պապան եկել էր տուն, ասում էր պատմության մրցույթում Հայկի եղբայրն էր մասնակցում, առաջին տեղն իրեն տվեցինք: Դուք ուրիշ եղբայր ունե՞ք:
Փաստորեն մարդը չէր հիշում, որ Հայկը ոչ թե եղբայր, այլ քույր ունի, ու էդ քրոջը ինքն անարդարացիորեն 0 էր նշանակել, որովհետև ուզում էր, որ Հայկի եղբայրն ու Այսինչյանի աղջիկն իրենց ավելի լավ զգան:

Որ ասում են դպրոցներում սենց, նենց, միշտ հիշում եմ էս պատմությունը:  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (25.10.2010), CactuSoul (25.10.2010), Kita (25.10.2010), yerevanci (02.11.2010), Մանուլ (08.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (25.10.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Ականջակալներում ` Ջո Կոկեր, Երկնքում ՝ ինչքան ուժ ուներ սիրուն մայրամուտ, դեմքիս ՝ ութսուն մետրանոց ժպիտ  :Jpit: 
Հետո էլ ասում են այտափոսիկը լավ բան ա, ինչ անում չես անում, մեկ ա, ինքը մատնում ա, որ ժպտում ես:  :Love:

----------

cold skin (12.11.2010), Jarre (08.11.2010), Kita (26.10.2010), Nare-M (01.11.2010), paniaG (02.11.2010), Smokie (10.03.2016), yerevanci (02.11.2010), Արևհատիկ (30.10.2010), Դարք (26.10.2010), Էլիզե (30.10.2010), Ժունդիայի (26.10.2010), Հարդ (25.10.2010), Մանուլ (04.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (08.11.2010), Շինարար (25.10.2010), Սլիմ (01.11.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Երևան-Լենինգրադ գնացքի տոմը ձեռքիս կայարանում կանգնած եմ, ու լրիվ մոռացել եմ, որ Երևանից Լենինգրադ գնացքները դադարել են գնալ շա՜տ վաղուց  :Smile: 
... ու ես իրավունք ունեմ սուրճ չսիրել ու փոխարենը ժասմինով կամ հայերեն ասած հասմիկով թեյ խմել  :Goblin:

----------

E-la Via (14.11.2010), murmushka (01.11.2010), Ribelle (09.11.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (01.11.2010), yerevanci (02.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (08.11.2010), Ֆրեյա (02.11.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Ինչի՞ են մարդիկ երբեմն էդքան ճղճիմ լինում  :Dntknw:

----------

My World My Space (02.11.2010), Nare-M (01.11.2010), yerevanci (02.11.2010), Հարդ (01.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (08.11.2010), Շինարար (01.11.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Փաստորեն ճիշտ էի, ճղճիմ էր/է  :LOL:  Ես էլ չգիտես ինչու մտածել էի, թե եթե մարդն ազդվում է, ուրեմն դեռ ամեն ինչ կորած չէ, փաստորեն էդ ազդվելն էլ ձևի համար էր, հետևաբար ճղճիմի քառակուսի (c Կյուրեղյան)  :LOL:

----------

*e}|{uka* (02.11.2010), CactuSoul (02.11.2010), VisTolog (02.11.2010), yerevanci (02.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (08.11.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Քանի որ 90-ականները վաղուց քաղաքականացվել են` հիշողությանս մեջ միայն մայրկիս պատրաստած փքաբլիթի համար կազմակերպված ընտանեկան լամպանկարման ու շաշկիի մրցույթնեն են մնացել, սա շարունակելս (մի հատ սիորւն բառ կա է) ժամանակավրեպ կլինի: 

Ես ատում եմ անձրևները, իսկ այդ աշնանն այն անդադար էր: Ասելով Սոպտեմբեր ես հասկանում եմ անվերջանալի մրսածություն, ու եթե դրան գումարենք նաև ատելի ամպրոպը՝ դժողքն ապահովված է: Ամպրոպից ու կայծակից վախենում են շատերը, բայց ես առավել սարսափելի էի համարում այն, որ այդ շատերի մեծ մասը փոքրիկներն են ու միայն շատ փոքր մասում տեղավորվել էի ես՝ կենսաբանության ֆակուլտետի միակ ուսանողը, ով ամեն տարի մի քանի անգամ վազվզում էր բոլոր ստուգարքներին ու լիկվիդներին, քանի որ վախենում էր դիահերձարանից: Ես վախենում ու առավել շատ զզվում էի ամեն ինչից, ինչ կապված էր ցանկացած կենդանի կամ մեռած էակի հյուսվածքների ֆիզիկականի տեսքի հետ, բայց մասնագիտությունս փոխել չէի պատրաստվում: Երևի դա էլ պատվի հարց էր՝ սեփական որոշումների համար պատասխան տալ: Լաբորատորին, որտեղ անց էին կացվում մեր դասերը, ինձ միշտ հիշեցնում էր սարսափ ֆիլմ: Ուսանողական տարիներին երազում էի ազատ ժամանակ գտնել ու գիրք գրել այլ զարուհրելի տարածքի մասին:

Երբ փոքրիկներ են ծնվում, նրանց անհոգ մանկություն են մաղթում, իսկ իմ մանկությունը «գեղեցիկ» փաթեթավորված էր ծայրամասում գտնվող «մեր» խարխուլ տանը, որը մայրս վարձում էր իր «աշխատավարձի» ավելի քան ութսուն տոկոսի դիմաց: Տան տիրուհին, տիկին Ռոզին, ասում էր, թե այդ տունն ամենահարման էր քաղաքում, որ այն գրոթե անվճար է մեզ տալիս, ու ինչպես ինքն էր ասում՝ «ձրի է, ձրի»: Իսկ այդ ձրին մորս համար անքուն գիշերերն էին, օրական 8-10 ժամ տարբեր խմբերի հետ օտար լեզու պարապելն էր, հուսահատության պահերին ամբողջ տունը պլպլացնելն էր, որն ՝ իհարկե, հաշվի առնելով մեր տան «վիճակը», անհնարինների շարքում էր: Սենյակը, որտեղ մայրդ պարապում էր աշակերտների հետ փոքրիկ էր ու անշուք, եթե իհարկե էդպես կարելի է արտահայտվել կոտրած դռնով ու ոչ պակաս կոտրատված լոսւամուտով սենյակի մասին: Լուսամուտ, որի վրա մայրս ինքնուրույն երկու մեխ էր մխել, վրայից պարան կապել ու մեր ունեցած վարագույրը հարմարեցրել: Սենյակի կենտրոնում մորս սեղանն էր, որի կողքին 4 կիսակոտրած աթոռներ էին: 
Այն շրջանում, երբ մայրս «կաշվից դուրս էր գալիս» ինձ համար հարմարավետ ապագա ստեղծելու համար, հայրս սեփական առագաստանավով զբոսնում էր կենտրոնական Եվրոպայում...

Ի սկզբանե նախատեսվծ էր նվիրված լինելու մի տաղանդավոր աղջկա, որի մեր ականջին անսովոր անունը դեռ կլսենք:  :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (02.11.2010), cold skin (12.11.2010), einnA (08.11.2010), yerevanci (02.11.2010), Արևհատիկ (02.11.2010), Դեկադա (02.11.2010), Ժունդիայի (02.11.2010), Լուսաբեր (02.11.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Երջանկությունը չունի մեխանիկա, այն կամ կա, կամ ՝ չէ...

Տատս ինձ ամեն օր կշտամբում է՝ «ամուսացի, դասարանցիներդ արդեն երկու երեխա ունեն, գնում ես կուրսեցիներիդ հարսանիքներին, հեչ չես նախանձու՞մ», ու բոլոր պատասխաններս, որ պիտի հանդիպեմ էն միակին, ում պատրաստ կլինեմ սիրել ամբողջ կյանքում տատիկիս համար անտեղի արդարացումներ են:

-Էդ սիրելս ո՞րն է, մենք որ առանց սիրելու ենք ամուսնացել, կարո՞ղ է չորս երեխա չենք ունեցել ու երջանիկ ապրել: Քաղցր է, քաղցր ապրել ենք:

Բավական է Աշխեն տատը խոսի երջանկությունից կամ ամուսնությունից, ինչը նրա կարծիքով հենց երջանկությունն է որ կա, նրա տաս թոռները շուրջբոլորը նստած են:

-Տատ, բա դու պապիին չէիր սիրու՞մ: Բա ինչի՞ էիր հետն ամուսնանում: Բա ընկերություն չեք արե՞լ, -  ու հազար տեսակի հարցեր էին թափվում տատիս գլխին, որոնց պատասխանելը տատիս սիրած զբաղմունքն է: - Դե սիրելս ո՞րն է, այ որդի ջան, պապդ համալսարան էր ընդունվել ու գյուղից գալու էր քաղաքում ապրելու, ինձ էլ ամեն տեսնելիս ջամփին կանգնացնում էր, թե բա «քեզ հետս քաղաք եմ տանելու»: Ես էլ ութը նոր էի ավարտել ու հերս չէր թողնում սովորելու գայի: Էդպես մեզ պսակեցին ու միասին ուղարկեցին Երևան:

-Տատ, բա որտե՞ղ էիք ապրում, հանրակացարանու՞մ:

-Չէ, այ որդի ջան, տուն էինք վարձել: Դե տունը որն է, մի փոքր սենյակ էր, խոհանոց, բաղնիք և այլն, ապրում էինք մենք երկուսով ու Արշակի կուրսեցի ևս երկու տղա, մեկը Լեննականից, մյուսն էլ մեր Վաղինակը: Էնքան էլ խոնավ տուն էր. առաջին հարկում էր ու բոլորովին լուսավոր չէր:

- Բա հետո՞ տատ, դու սովորեցի՞ր:

-Ես ընդունվել էի տեխնիկում, մինչև թոքաբորբը դասի էի գնում, լավ էլ սովորում էի: Ընկեր Պարոնյանն էլ ասում էր, որ եթե էսպես շարունակեմ համալսարան կընդունվեմ:

-Ինչ թոքաբորբ տա՞տ, դու թոքաբորբ ե՞ս ընկել:

-Հա, որդի ջան, 63-ի ձմեռն էր, էնքան էլ անպետք ձմեռ էր՝ ցուրտ, սառնամանիք: Քննությունների շրջանն էր. Ձեր մոտ էլ ե՞ն հունվարին քննություն հանձնում: - Գլխով ենք անում ու սպասում շարունակությանը: - Հա, ես մի փիս թոքաբորբ ընկա, մեր տունն էլ դե ի՞նչ, ցուրտ, մենք էլ մի նեղ, սետկայից մահճակալ ունեինք: Արշակն անկողինը գետնին էր գցում ու տղերքի հետ հենց էդտեղ էլ քնում էին: Քոռանամ ես, Արշակիս մեջքն էդ ժամանակվանից մրսեց, - աչքորը լցնում է տատս ու պատուհանից դուրս նայում: Հիմա արդեն տատիս մտքերն ուրիշ տեղ են ու ոչ ոք չգիտի, գյուղ են գնացե՞լ պապիկի հետ, Երևանի վարձով բնակարանի խոնավ սենյակու՞մ են, թե՞ իրենց միակ ճանապարհորդությանն են մեկնել ՝ Սոչի: Թոռները լուռ հեռանում են տատի կողքից. հիմա նա մենակ մնալու կարիք ունի:

Տատս կարող է ժամերով նստել բազմոցին ու պատուհանից անթարթ դուրս նայել, մինչև ինչ-որ մեկը պատահաբար չի ասի. «Էս տատն ինչի՞ է լուռ ու մունջ նստել» ու տատն արցունքնեը կմաքրի Արշակին կարոտած աչքերից ու միամիտ կասի ՝ «համե՞»:

Երեկոյան ընթրիքից հետո թոռներով շրջապատում ու նոր հարցեր ենք տալիս.

-Տատ, բաց հետո՞, թոքաբորբդ երկար տևե՞ց:

-Ի՞նչ թոքաբորբ, այ որդի ջան, ես թոքաբորբ ե՞մ ընկել: Չեմ հիշում:

-Տատ, դե էն, որ պապիկի հետ վարձով էիք մնում, դու թոքաբորբ էիր, իսկ պապին կողքիդ ձեռքդ կապած էր քնում:

-Հա, թոքաբորբ էի, ես էլ ջահել երեխա, էդ խոնավ տան մեջ, բժիշկն էլ ասել էր առիթմիա է, ի՞նչ էր, սրտի հետ էր կապված: Մինչև լավացա, կես մարդ դառա, էն խեղճ Արշակին էլ իմ հետ տանջեցի:

-Չէ, տատ, բա ո՞նց եղավ, որ պապին սկսեց ձեռքիցդ կապած քնել:

-Էդ որ բժիշկն ասեց հիվանդ եմ, գիշերները մեկ-մեկ սիրտս վատանում էր, ուշքս անցնում էր: Արշոն նստում էր մինչև մեկը կամ երկուսը, համ պարապում էր, համ էլ ինձ էր թեյ ու դեղ անում: Գետնին էր քնում խեղճ մարդը, ինչ ա թե իմ տեղը հարմար լինի: Ես էլ գիշերը որ վատանում էի, ձայնս դուրս չէր գալիս, որ ասեի վատ եմ, շունչս էլ մի կողմից էր սկսում կտրվել, Արշակն էլ իմ թևից մի թել կապեց, տարավ իրա տևին կպցրեց, թե ես գիշերը քաշեի, ինքն արթնանում էր, որ տեսներ ո՞նց եմ: Ես էլ սնդիկի պես էի քնում, էնքան էի պտտվում, խեղճ մարդը մի գիշերվա մեջ հարուր անգամ վեր էր թռնում, բայց ինչքան հնդրում, աղաչում էի, որ էդ թելը չկապենք, չէր համաձայնվում:

- Բա հետո՞ տատ, էդ տանը երկար ապրեցի՞ք:

-Երկու երեխաս էդ տանն եմ ունեցել, այ որդի ջան: Մեր մահճակալը դարձրեցինք երեխի օրորոց, մենք էլ գետնին էինք գցում մեր տեղն ու քնում: Էդպես, ապրում էինք էլի: Հետո պապդ տուն ստացավ, տեղափոխվեցինք էս տունը:

-Տատ, բա պապիյի հետ կռվու՞մ էիք:

-Դե ում տանը «խոսվացկություն» չի լինի, այ որդի ջան, մեկ-մեկ կռվում էլ էինք: Մի օր էլ պապիդ վրա գոռացի, ասեցի ՝ էշ խելքս ասա, որ քեզ նմանին առել, եկել եմ քաղաքում թառել՝ հորն ու մորս թողած, պապդ էլ կատաղեց ու տնից գնաց: Երեկոյան հետ եկավ...

-Դե ու՞ր պիտի գնար, չէ՞ տատ, - տատի սրտի լարերին կպնելով վրա է տալիս Վարդանը:

-Հա, բա ի՞նչ: Գնացել էր, մի երկու բաժակ խմել ու հետ եկել: Լավ մարդ էր քո պապը, այ բալա, նա ոչ խմող էր, ոչ ծխող, որ էլ մի օր ինձ հայհոյեց: Մենակ որ պարապ էր մնում, հոգիս ուտում էր, ասում էր «մնայիր գյուղում, ձեր հարևան չոբան Միքոյին կառնեիր, ամառները կգնայիք սարերում ոչխար արածացնելու ...» ու իրա ասածի վրա ծիծաղում, հետո թևիվ խփելով հրում ու բեղի տակից ծուռ նայում ՝ իրա ասածից գոհ: - Ժպտում է տատս: Նորից միտքն են ընկեր երիտասարդ կյանքից դրվագներ ՝ երբ պապս կողքին էր, երբ ծնվեց նրանց առաջին երեխան, երբ Նանը՝ պապիս մայրը նրա ճակատը պաչել ու ասել էր, որ իրա Արշոյի համար մարգարիտի պես զուլալ աղջիկ է ընտրել... Տատիս դեմքին երջանկության պատկերն է դաջված ու նրա խամրած աչքերում կարծես իրենց առաջին տունը լինի ՝ ճոճվող, նեղ մահճակալով, իր թոքաբորբով, Արշոյի քննություններով ու իսկական սիրով բերնեբերան լցված:

- Քաղցր կյանք էր, քաղցր... Ճիշտ է, շատ պակաս տեղեր ունեինք, բայց քաղցր էինք ապրում էդ պակասության մեջ:

----------

*e}|{uka* (08.11.2010), Ariadna (08.11.2010), ars83 (08.11.2010), CactuSoul (08.11.2010), Chilly (09.11.2010), dvgray (08.11.2010), einnA (08.11.2010), Kita (08.11.2010), murmushka (08.11.2010), Ribelle (09.11.2010), VisTolog (08.11.2010), Yeghoyan (11.11.2010), yerevanci (12.12.2010), Ամպ (09.11.2010), Արևածագ (08.11.2010), Արևհատիկ (12.11.2010), Դարք (08.11.2010), Դեկադա (08.11.2010), Էլիզե (09.11.2010), Ժունդիայի (16.11.2010), Հարդ (08.11.2010), Մանուլ (08.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (08.11.2010), Ուլուանա (08.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (08.11.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Էսօր, չէ, այսինքն արդեն երեկ, մամայիս ծննդյան ու ծնողներիս ամուսնության 28 ամյակն էր: Մեկ-մեկ մտածում եմ, իրենց կյանքի մեծ մասն ամուսնացած են եղել, եթե դրան գումարենք ընկերության 7 տարին, ստացվում է մի «հսկա» թիվ: Հետաքրքիր ա, կան էլի փաստորեն մարդիկ, ովքեր կարող են սենց ամբողջ կյանքում միասին լինել, ամեն օր վիճել, կռվել ու «բարիշել» ամեն անկարևոր բանի համար, իրար հոգ տանել ու սիրել ու էդ սիրուց ծնված երեխաներ ունենալ: Նման դեպքերը էն վեց միլիարդից մեկ դեպքերն են, չէ՞:  :Think:  

Հ.Գ. Շուտ եմ ասել, ես ամենասիրելի երեխան եմ  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (11.11.2010), Chilly (09.11.2010), einnA (09.11.2010), Jarre (09.11.2010), Kita (09.11.2010), murmushka (09.11.2010), Ribelle (09.11.2010), Yeghoyan (11.11.2010), yerevanci (12.12.2010), Ժունդիայի (16.11.2010), Մանուլ (09.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (09.11.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Փոքր ժամանակ երազում էի հագուստի մոդելավորող դառնալ: Մի մեծ տետր ունեի, որտեղ իմ անտաղանդ ձեռքով նկարում էի «ապագայի» հագուստները: Էլ ժամանակակից շորտեր ու տոպեր, էլ երեկոյան հագուստներ, էլ նախորդ դարում «մոդայիկ» կանացի զգեստներ ՝ շատ մեծ փեշերով, ինչ ասես որ չկար էդ տեստրում, որը մի քանի տարի անց հայտնվեց մեր աղբամանում: Բայց դրանով իմ հագուստների ձևավորումը չէր սահմանափակվում: Քանի որ ձեռքս բացարձակ «անորակ» էր/է, ես փորձերն անում էի բնական նյութերով: Էն ժամանակ մամաները ճամպրուկներում թաքցրած կտորներ ունեին, չէ՞, դա իմ ուրախությունն էր: Եթե մաման հանկարծ շփոթվեր իմ մոտ ինչ-որ բան ճամպրուկից հանել, ես ճիշտ և ճիշտ այնտեղ էի, նոր կտորի «ձեռք բերելու» համար, որի համար ամբողջ երևակայությունս գործի էի գցում, 5 րոպեում մամային նկարագրում էի իմ «նոր թխած» զգեստն ու համոզում, որ հենց այդ կտորից այն կարի: Մինչ մաման էդ շորը կկարեր, որը սովորաբար մեկ-երկու օր տևում էր, ես լաց ու կոծ էի անում, որ 20 րոպե տևող գործը երկու օր ձգձգում է: Բայց էդ բոլորից զատ ունեի իմ շեդեվր կտորը: Տատիկիս տանը ՝ պահարանում պահված մետաքսե գունավոր կտորը: Հենց ոտքս տատիկի տուն էր ընկնում, բարևից անմիջապես հետո վազում էի ննջարան ու պահարանից հանելով «իմ» կտորը, հերթական «գլուխգործոցը» հենց իմ վրա «կարած» դուրս էի գալիս «հանրությանը ցուցադրելու»: Երեկ ֆիլմում Sarah Jessica Parker-ի համար էոստրաօրդինար զգեստ էին կարում, հիշեցի իմ զգեստերը:
Ուֆ աման, ինչ դաժան մանկություն եմ ունեցել:  :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (14.11.2010), Ariadna (11.11.2010), CactuSoul (11.11.2010), murmushka (13.11.2010), SSS (11.11.2010), yerevanci (12.12.2010), Արևածագ (11.11.2010), Գալաթեա (11.11.2010), Մանուլ (11.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (11.11.2010), Ֆրեյա (11.11.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Շների մասին գրառումները հավեսի գցեցին: 
Ես 13 տարի շուն եմ պահել, ու ինքը իմ պատկերացրած լավագույն շունն ա: Էնքան բաներ եմ հիշում Գրաֆի հետ կապված ՝ շանս անունը Գրաֆ էր: Հիշում եմ, թե ոնց հորեղբորս տղային չէր սիրում, որովհետև մի անգամ ջուր էր լցրել իրա վրա, չէր սիրում, երբ ինչ-որ մեկը ինչ-որ փաթեթ ձեռքին մեր տանից դուրս էր գալիս, էն դեպքում, երբ փաթեթով ներս եկողնեի վրա ոչ մի անգամ չէր հաչում: Ինքը համարյա չէր կծում ու կծելիս էլ, սովորաբար, տաբատն էր քաշքշում, բայց ինձ մի անգամ կծեց: Լավ հիշում եմ, պոչը թողեցի դռան տակ, հետո իմ արևին սառը ջուր վերցրեցի ու էդ խեղճի ցավող պոչը ջրի մեջ մտցրեցի: Ոռնաց, թեքվեց ու ձեռքս կծեց: Հետո ամբողջ օրը «հետս չէր խոսում», ես էլ իրանից էի նեղացել: Շատ ուժեղ լսողություն ուներ, ու մինչև հիմա, երբ ես զգում ինչ-որ մեկի մեր դռանը կպնելու ձայնը, մերոնք ինձ Գրաֆ են անվանում:  :Jpit:  Մեր տանն իրա ֆավորիտը մայրս էր: Միշտ կատակներ էինք անում, եթե ես էի ձևացնում թե մամային խփում եմ, վրաս հաչում էր, իրեն պատեպատ էր տալիս, իսկ եթե մաման էր ինձ «փխում», ինքն էլ էր միանում ինձ «ծեծողների բանկաին» ու թաթերով ինձ հրմշտում էր: Ինքը մի հատ հատկություն էլ ուներ, որը մերոնք չէին սիրում: Եթե իրա ուտելիքին, ներքնակին (դոշակին) ինչ-որ մեկը մոտենար, կամ վրան բարկանար, սկսում էր ատամները «ցուցադրելով» գռմռալ, ու տաիկս միշտ բարկանում էր, ասում էր՝ «անաղ-ու-հաց քրդի շուն ա», բայց իրականում էդ հրաշալի հատկանիշ էր: Էդ մասին խելոք մարդիկ վաղուց արդեն գրել են, որ զզվելի ա, երբ շունը լիզում ա իրեն խփող ձեռքը: Չնայած էդ բոոր հատկանիշները մինչև «ծերանալն» էր: Վերջում ականջն էլ էր «ծանրդացել», ինքն էլ անհավես էր, էլ իրա ծանր տեղից վեր չէր կենում, որ հաչա կամ վազվզի, իսկ փոքր ժամանակ էնքան էինք վազվզում միասին, գզվում: Նստում էի հատակին, գալիս սկսում էր մազերս քաշել, հրում գցում էր ինձ...
Մեկ-մեկ միշտ հիշում եմ, թե ոնց մի օր սուս ու փուս սատկեց: Ամառ էր, ինքն էլ բակում էր, մեկ էլ զգացի, աչքիս չի երևում, գնացի նկուղ, տեսա սուս ու փուս պարկած ա ՝ անշունչ..

----------

*e}|{uka* (14.11.2010), Ariadna (12.11.2010), CactuSoul (12.11.2010), Chuk (12.11.2010), einnA (12.11.2010), ministr (12.11.2010), Moonwalker (12.11.2010), My World My Space (12.11.2010), Srtik (25.11.2010), SSS (12.11.2010), yerevanci (12.12.2010), Արևածագ (12.11.2010), Մանուլ (12.11.2010), Ներսես_AM (12.11.2010), Ուլուանա (13.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (12.11.2010), Ֆրեյա (12.11.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Փաստորեն մարդկանց վրա էլ կարող է փոշու հաստ շերտ նստել  :Smile:

----------

murmushka (13.11.2010), VisTolog (12.11.2010), yerevanci (12.12.2010), Անտիգոնե (12.11.2010), Շինարար (12.11.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Մամայիս քեռու բուսաբուժության գիրքն էմ գրում, էս արդեն մի քանի ամիս ա: Բայց սրա մասին առանձին կգրեմ՝ երբ վերջացնեմ:
Հա, ուրեմն հասել եմ ականջացավին ու ինչպես միշտ հիշել եմ իմ ականջացավերը: 
Երեք տարեկան էի, մի քանի ժամ լաց ու կոծ անելուց հետո մերոնց համոզեցի, որ թույլ տան գնամ հորեղբորս տանը գիշերելու: Մեր տունը հին էր ու մեր լոգարանը բակում էր, ու էնտեղ էնքան ցուրտ էր լինում, որ մաման մեզ արագ լողացնում ու փաթաթած տուն էր բերում: Վաննայի մեջ ջրում չոփիկ անելը երազանք էր: Էսպես հասա հոպարենց տուն թե չէ խնդրեցի, որ իրենց վաննայում չոփիկ անեմ: Դե ես նպատակադրված էի գնացել, գիտեի, որ երեխեքն իրիկունը հաստատ չոփիկ կանեն, ես էլ կխնդրեմ, մեջ կընկնեմ: Լավ, ինչ եմ գլուխ ցավեցնում, ես էլ երեխեքի հետ ջուրը «թռա»: Չգիտեմ էլ ինչի, բայց ես ամենագետևում էի ու հենց մեծ քույրս մի թեթև չոփիկ արեց, ես «սկեցի» ու սկսեցի բլթբլթացնել: Չեմ հիշում ինչքան էի մնացել ջրի տակ, մինչև իրենք ինձ դուրս հանեցին: Ամբողջ գիշեր ականջս ցավում էր, լաց ու կոծով գիշերը 4-ին ինձ տուն բերեցին, որ մաման կաանջացավս բուժի: Էդ բուժումն իրականում ժամանակավոր էր: Դեռ մի քանի տարի ականջս անընդհատ ցավում էր: Էն լավ մութ տարիներն էին, մենք էլ մեր հին տունը քանդել ու հորաքրոջս չբնակեցված տանն էինք ապրում ՝ ժամանակավորապես: Սեփական տան բակում թռվռացած երեխեքի համար էդ բնակելի շենքի փոքր սենյակները բանտ էին թվում, հաշվի առնելով այն, որ շենքի բակ գրեթե դուրս չէինք գալիս ՝ «թշնամի» հարևանները քարերով խփում էին: Մի գիշեր էս մութ տան մեջ ականջացավս էլի բռնեց. էլ տաքացրած աղ դնել, էլ տաք օղի կաթեցնել, էլ ցավազրկողներ, ինչ ասես որ չարեցին մամաս ու տատիկս, բայց ցավը չի անցնում ու չի անցնում: Ես էլ մի ձենս գլուխս գցողը չեմ, անընդհատ նվվում եմ, պապան էլ թարսի պես հանրապետությունում չի ու էդ գիշերվա կեսին ինձ բժշկի տանելու կամ բժշկին իմ մոտ բերելու եղանակ չկար: Գիշերվա 3-ին մաման դիմեց «խորամանկ» քայլի, նստեց կողքիս, սկսեց լի՜քը «հեթակներ պապնել» ՝ ինչպես էն ժամանակ ես ասում էի, ու էդ էր ու էդ, ականջացավն անցավ, քնեցի: 94 թիվն էր, նոր էինք տեղափոխվել մեր նոր տունը, ցուրտ ձմեռ էր, նոյեմբերի վերջն էր, առավոտյան արթնացանք, տեսանք մի տոննա ձյուն ա եկել: (էդ օրը պապիկս մահցավ, դրանից հետո մի տաս տարի ձյունն իմ համար մահվան ավետաբեր էր) Հորքուրիս տղան իմ համար սահնակ էր սարքել, սահնակս առա, կարմիր գլխարկս, շարֆս ու ձեռնոցներս հագա ու «յալլա» դուրս ՝ ձնեմարդ սարքելու: Մեր բակում էլ մի տղա կար, իրա արևին կատակ էր անում, ձնագնդիով մի հատ որ չտվեց, ուղիղ ականջիս մեջ:  :Sad:  Ականջացավերի նոր «ալիք բարձրացավ» ու հետո մի քանի տարի ամեն թեթև մրսածությունից առաջինն ականջս էր ցավում ու էդ նույն տաքացրած աղերի ու օղիների պրոցեդուրաները կրկնվում էին: Բայց ոչինչ, ես իրա ձնագնդիի «պատասխանը մի քանի տարի առաջ տվեցի»:  :Goblin:  
Ասածս ի՞նչ ա, հենց ձեր երեխեքն ականջացավ ունենան գիշերվա կեսին, ձեն հանեք, հեքիաթի գիրքը կամ քեռու բուսաբուժության գիրքը թևիս տակ կնստեմ համակարգչի առաջ:  :Yes:

----------

Kita (16.11.2010), Srtik (25.11.2010), yerevanci (12.12.2010), Ամպ (16.11.2010), Արևածագ (15.11.2010), Արևհատիկ (16.11.2010), Լուսաբեր (15.11.2010), Մանուլ (14.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (15.11.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Կան չէ՞ տենց մարդիկ, որ պիտի երջանիկ լինեն: Նորմալ չես էլ ճանաչում, բայց գիտես, որ եթե Աստված կա, իսկ ինքը հաստատ կա, ուրեմն հենց էդ մարդիկ պիտի երջանիկ լինեն: Բացատրություն չկա էդ զգացողությանը, ուղղակի գիտես ու վերջ, որ մուգ ակնոցի տակից փայլ զգաս: Ֆսյո, հոգեպես խմելն էլ եմ թարգում  :Jpit:  

Հ.Գ. լավ եմ անում  :Beee:   :Dance:

----------

*e}|{uka* (17.11.2010), CactuSoul (16.11.2010), Jarre (16.11.2010), Kita (16.11.2010), yerevanci (12.12.2010), Արևհատիկ (16.11.2010), Դեկադա (17.11.2010), Լուսաբեր (16.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (16.11.2010), Ներսես_AM (16.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (16.11.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Այ մարդ, էս վերևինը ճիշտ ա էլի: Ես էլ ասում եմ ի՞նչ ա ասում երջանկություն, կիսել, լավ մարդիկ, լավ ընկերներ... Մեկը չկա ասի, քեզնից էլ լա՞վ  :Unsure:  
Երկու օրից հա՞, փաստորեն, բա հիմա ես ի՞նչ գրեմ, ո՞նց բացատրեմ, թե ինչքան երջանիկ եմ քո համար: Տեսա՞ր, որ հեչ էլ վախկոտ մուկ չես, ու ոչ մի կատվից էլ չես վախենում: Համ էլ ի՞նչ եմ լեզուս առաջ գցել, համարդ էն մեր թոփ թազա, յուղը վրեն կրկնակի հորքուրից վերցնելու եմ զանգեմ:  :Yes:   :Yahoo: 
Սենց պատկերացնում եմ էն երջանիկ ժպիտդ ու լրիվ լօվե վիճակում եմ  :Love:   :Yahoo:   :Dance:  

Ինձ մեջ գցեցի ընկերներիդ ցանկի մեջ  :Yes:   :Love:

----------

CactuSoul (16.11.2010), Jarre (20.11.2010), yerevanci (12.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (16.11.2010)

----------


## Dayana

ՆյուՅորքԹայմզ-ին խաբեցի ու մեր տեստըվի քարտով ըքաունթ առա. երկու շաբաթ մարդավարի կկարդամ, իսկ դրանից հետո կսկսեմ կիրառել մյուս քարտերը  :LOL: 

Հ.Գ. Իսկ մյուս ափին անմոռուկներ են ծաղկում ...  :Sulel:

----------

yerevanci (12.12.2010), Արևածագ (17.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (17.11.2010)

----------


## Dayana

5-րդ դասարանում իմացա, որ  հնում տուֆը ծառաել է ջուրը մաքրելու, թորելու համար, իսկ եթե ջուրը կաթ-կաթ լցվի տուֆի վրա, այն «կծակվի»: Փաստորեն քարն էլ կարելի է ծակել: Էն ժամանակ դա ինձ համար բացահայտում էր: 
Էվրիսինկ չեյնջզ  :Jpit:

----------

E-la Via (19.11.2010), Kita (20.11.2010), Legolas (19.11.2010), My World My Space (19.11.2010), yerevanci (12.12.2010), Արևածագ (19.11.2010), Շինարար (19.11.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Նոր մամաս ինձ խորհուրդներ էր տալիս ՝ կյանքում ճիշտ ապրելու: Ես էլ փորձում էի իմ «ճիշտը» առաջ տանել, մեկ էլ. 
-Դե քո ասածը նույնն ա թե ես ասեմ ուզում եմ եգիպտական բուրգերում թաղվեմ...  :Sad:  

Հիմա մտածում եմ էդ բուգերի հետ լեզու գտնեմ շտոլի՞  ::}:

----------

E-la Via (22.11.2010), Jarre (20.11.2010), Kita (21.11.2010), yerevanci (12.12.2010), ԿԳԴ (09.12.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Ինչքան շատ մարդ կա քո չաթ-լիստում, էնքան ավելի քիչ ժամանակ ունես անձնական կպատակներով օգտագործելու համար: 
Գթոլքիս լիստում քսանից ավելի մարդ կա, ու էդ մարդկանց գոնե 25 տոկոսն ուզում ա խոսել ՝ ու հենց իմ հետ: Երևի լռեմ սկայպի լիստի մասին, որը ի շնորհիվ ներկա, անցյալ ու ապագա կոլեգաներիս հարյուրից ավելին ա, ու էդ բոլորը երեկոյան պարապ են լինում, ու որոշում են մեկի հետ զրից անել:  Երևի ես սարսափելի ընկեր եմ, որովհետև մարդիկ սովորաբար երազում են շատ ընկերների ունենալ, շատ շփվել ու նման բաներ, իսկ ինձ միշտ անձնական տերիտորիան չի հերիքում: 
Եթե ժամանակով հետ գնանք, ապա մի երկու տարի առաջ ես նաև ԱյՍիՔյու ու ԷմէսԷն էի օգտագործում, ու էդ լիստի մարդիկ ունիկալ էին, քանի որ նրանց մեծ մասը միայն էնտեղ կային, բայց ես չհերիքեցի ու փակեցի էդ երկուսը: 

Էս պառանոյիկ գրառումը կարող եք չկարդալ, ուղղակի էլ չեմ հերիքում...

----------

E-la Via (22.11.2010), Jarre (06.12.2010), KiLa (23.11.2010), murmushka (23.11.2010), yerevanci (12.12.2010), Դարք (23.11.2010), ԿԳԴ (09.12.2010), Շինարար (22.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (23.11.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Ես ընդհամենը «սար» էի ուզում, բայց դե էդ ահագին բարդ բան ա: Հայ ազգն արդեն մի դար է սարի կռիվ է տալիս, դրան էլ եթե գումարենք ակումբում  սարերին որպես աստղեր ու չասեմ էլ ինչեր ընկալելը, իմ ուզած «սարը» «կարմիր գրքում» է գրվում:

Վուալյա. ավելի լավ կլինի շոկոլադե պուդդինգ պատրաստել ՝ համ համեղ ա, համ էլ բավականին «անվնաս»…

Հ.Գ. Բարի գիշեր ասելիս սովորաբար սպասում են պատասխանին...

ու... էսօրվա համար պառանոյան լրիվ հերիք ա  :Wacko:

----------

E-la Via (25.11.2010), KiLa (23.11.2010), murmushka (23.11.2010), yerevanci (12.12.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Ֆսյո, հասկացել եմ, աշխարհի «ամենալավ» հիվանդությունը Պարկինսոնյան հիվանդությունն է: Բոլոր նորմալ ազդակներդ «ծուռ» են տեղ հասնում ու դու մի դիրքով սթրված ես ՝ միշտ, ու ստիպված չես եղունգներիդ կողքի մսերը «կռծել», որ դիմանաս տեսածիդ ու լսածիդ, որ ստիպված չլինես ընկալել ու ընդունել, որ կյանքը ջունգլիից էլ վատ է, կամ ջունգլի է, որտեղ միայն բորենիներ են ապրում: (Բորենիները ամենաախմախ կենդանիներն են, էնքան *ա*լան են, որ որսի էլ չեն գնում, «լեշ» են ուտում): Իսկ բորենիների դեմ կամ պայքարում ես, կամ «լեզու գտնում», այսինքն դառնում ստոր ու շահամոլ, կամ էլ սպասում, մինչև վարի գնաս ու իրանք քեզ տասնյակներով խփշտեն. առանձին-առանձին կամ էսպես ասած մենակ իրանք «զադ չարժեն»:

----------

*e}|{uka* (24.11.2010), Chilly (25.11.2010), cold skin (24.11.2010), E-la Via (25.11.2010), Jarre (06.12.2010), yerevanci (12.12.2010), Ամպ (24.11.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Նենց վատ ա, որ մարդիկ քո մասին կարծիք են կազմում Օրագրային գրառումներով: Գրառումներ, որոնց մեծ մասը հիստերիաներ են՝ երբեմն նաև անհասցե, իսկ մյուս ոչ հիստերիկ հատվածը կոնկրետ հասցեատեր ունեցող խուճուճ, փաթեթավորված «խմոր», ու ընդհանրապես, վատ ա, որ մարդիկ քո մասին կարծիք են կազմում վիտուալ սարքած-թխած-կեղծած «կերպարից» ու դու ցանկացած ժամանակ կարող ես խելոք դեմք «երևալ»:

Անգրեյթֆուլ ջան, եթե սա կարդաս, էս կծող գրառում չէր:  :Yes:

----------

CactuSoul (25.11.2010), Chuk (25.11.2010), E-la Via (25.11.2010), Farfalla (25.11.2010), Jarre (06.12.2010), Kita (25.11.2010), murmushka (25.11.2010), SSS (25.11.2010), Ungrateful (25.11.2010), VisTolog (25.11.2010), yerevanci (12.12.2010), ԿԳԴ (09.12.2010), Հարդ (25.11.2010), Մանուլ (25.11.2010), Շինարար (25.11.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Էս մի շաբաթ էր մտածում էի, թե ինչ պիտի գրեմ էսօր, ( Սովորաբար էստեղ գրելիս չեմ մտածում, դրա համար էլ շատ հաճախ փոշմանում եմ գրածներիս համար, բայց արդեն ուշ ա լինում) բայց չկարողացա գտնել: Ուզում էի ասել՝ «Դայան Քրալ լսեք, որովհետև էսօր էդ օրն ա», բայց, եսի՞մ է...

Փոքր ժամանակ բոլոր երեխաները իրենց պապիկներին կամ պապաներին համոզում են, որ փուչիկը ծխախոտի ծուխով փչի, որովհետև տենց թելից կապած ժամանակ ինքը բարձրանում ա վերև, բայց հենց թելը բաց են թողնում, թռնում ա, թռչող օձերի պես: Ես երբեք թռչող օձ չեմ ունեցել...

Լիբերալիզմ...

----------

E-la Via (04.12.2010), Jarre (06.12.2010), yerevanci (12.12.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Զգուշավորությունը աճել ու մաքսիմալի ա հասել, էնքան, որ նման ա մինչև վերջ սեղմված արգելակին. ճռռոցը ականջս ծակում ա: Էդ էլ ա մարդ-սպեցիֆիկ: Մարդ կա մինչև վերջ սեղմում ա արագացման ոտնակը (ց Ներսես_ԱՄ) սեղմած ա ամբողջ կյանքում, իսկ  մարդիկ էլ կան (վռոձե մենյա) արգելակման ոտնակից բացի ուրիշ ոտնակ չեն ճանաչում  :Jpit:  Ասածս ին՞չ ա, եթե արագացման ոտնակին չսեղմես, մեքենան երբեք չի շարժվի:  :Dntknw:

----------

CactuSoul (06.12.2010), E-la Via (06.12.2010), yerevanci (12.12.2010)

----------


## Dayana

էս վերևի գրածում արածս տրամաբանական սխալները կադացի, վախեցա: Էդ ա էլի միծինգների միջակայքում մի բան գրելու արդյունքը: 
Եթե ևս 15 րոպե լիմոն չուտեմ, ժպիտս թիմին կնյարդայնացնի  :LOL:  Ոտնակ, արագացուցիչ, շուն, գույնզգույն...  :Wacko:   :Jpit:   :Tease:

----------

yerevanci (12.12.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Ցուրտ էր, ու անձրև, ու թաց ոտերով քայլում էի: Հանդիմանանքի խոսքերից հետո կծկվել էի ու...Երևի մեր տունն էր, չէի հասկանում. մութ էր, ու մի տեսակ մեկ էր, թե որտեղ էի հասել, որովհետև վստահության զգացողությունը ՝ ժամանակի վրա հիմնված ՝ «պաշտպանում էր». 
-Այ միշտ պիտի էսպես լինի...
Ուզում էի ինչ-որ բան ասել...
-Արմինե, արդեն 9-ն անց ա, - տատիկիս ձայնն էր. քնած էի մնացել: 

Շնորհավոր:  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (09.12.2010), Kita (09.12.2010), Moonwalker (09.12.2010), murmushka (09.12.2010), VisTolog (09.12.2010), yerevanci (12.12.2010), Yevuk (09.12.2010), Հարդ (09.12.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Էս մեր քաղաքում շատ հայտնի երևույթ է «ուգլ պահելը»: Հիմա բացատրեմ. երեկոյան տվյալ փողոցի տղաները կանգնում եմ փողոցի անկյունում, այսպես ասած խաչմերուկին, ու զրից են անում: Մեր տանից երկու փողոց վերև գտնվող փողոցին անվանում են «Ռավոյի ուգլ»:  Էս նախաբանն էր:  :Jpit: 

Էսօր, որ Երոն «իր արդար բողոքի ձայնն էր բարձրացրել» օրագրերի վերնագրերի «պաթետիկ կամ ռոքընռոլիկ» լինելու դեմ, մտածեցի, ինչ լավ ա, չէ՞, որ իմ օրագիրը «կռուտոյ» անուն ունի ՝ Դայանայի «ուգլ»  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

*e}|{uka* (09.12.2010), E-la Via (13.12.2010), Jarre (10.12.2010), Kita (09.12.2010), matlev (10.12.2010), Moonwalker (11.12.2010), yerevanci (12.12.2010), Արամ (19.12.2010), Արևածագ (11.12.2010), Արևհատիկ (10.12.2010), Երվանդ (10.12.2010), ԿԳԴ (09.12.2010), Մանուլ (10.12.2010), Շինարար (09.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (10.12.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Էսօր կոլեգաս Մակարևիչի երգերից մեկի մասին էր խոսում, ու աչքիս առաջ Կատկան էր: Նենց հետաքրքիր ասոցիացիաներ կան ՝ մարդ - կենդանի, մարդ - երևույթ, մարդ - երաժշտատեսակ, ու էդ ասոցիացիաների հաշվին ես մարդկանց մասին կարծիքներ եմ կազմում: Օրինակ կոլեգաներս տարբեր խմբերի են բաժանված, ու էդ ամբողջ «գազանանոցում» հանկարծ հայտնվում են մելոդիաներ. նենց սիրուն ա:

----------

Jarre (11.12.2010), Katka (11.12.2010), yerevanci (12.12.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Կար ժամանակ, երբ Բիլլին երգեր էր գրում... կամ տենց մի բան:
Կար ժամանակ, երբ Սթիվը դեռ համապատասխանում էր ուսանողական «ընկեր» կեղծանվանը ու չուներ շահ ցանկացած հարաբերությունում ՝ հատկապես ընկերությունում:
Կար ժամանակ, երբ Գարին տաղանդավոր էր ու անգերազանցելի, ու էդ ժամանակ դյուժինով պարտություն չէր կրում... որովհետև մեծամտությունն արդարացված էր՝ քայլերով:
Կար ժամանակ, երբ Մարիան օրինակ էր ծառայում ինձ ՝ սեփական կապրիզներից օգուտ ստանալու, ու օգտվում էր ՝ դեգրադացիայի ենթարկվելու փոխարեն:

«Կար  ժամանակ»-ից մնացել են միայն Բիլլիի «փչած հոդվածները» ու Սթիվի տապալված կեղծանունը...

Կլինի ժամանակ, երբ ոչինչ չի լինի... ու դա բնական է:  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (12.12.2010), cold skin (24.12.2010), E-la Via (13.12.2010), einnA (12.12.2010), yerevanci (12.12.2010), Անտիգոնե (12.12.2010), Արևածագ (12.12.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Էս Հաուսից ահագին բան եմ սովորում: (Էստեղ էն մարդիկ, ովքեր ասում են, որ ցանկացած սերիալ սերիալ ա, ու սերիալ նայողն էլ ՝ սերիալ նայող, կարող են չշարունակել կարդալ: Էս մասն իմ բոլոր գրառումներում ամենասիրելի հատվածն ա:  :Smile:  )

Հա, ի՞նչ էի ասում, բոլոր գիտանականները փորձեր են անում տարբեր կենադանիների, հնարավորության դեպքում, նաև մարդկանց վրա:

 Մարդեր, փորձերը մարդկանց վրա քրեորեն պատժելի են: 

Հ.Գ. Ծարավ եմ: (Էս հատուկ Մինիստրի համար ա, որ չասի շնորհակալությունները «ծլում են»)

----------

yerevanci (28.01.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Չես հավատա, բայց it's hard   :Smile:  (հայերեն չի հնչում  - բարդ ա)

----------

CactuSoul (15.12.2010), E-la Via (15.12.2010), yerevanci (28.01.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Հին գրառումներս կարդում եմ, ծիծաղս գալիս ա, չնայած նաև լացս: Ինչ ահավոր ա  :LOL:   :LOL:  Ես ինձ չէի սիրի  :LOL:   :LOL:  
Մտածում եմ, բայց ինչի՞ էլի: Հա, իհարկե փոխվել եմ, ու փառք Աստծո, մի քիչ էլ աճել եմ, բայց մենակ էդ չի խնդիրը: Ինչ-որ վախեցած եմ եղել, ու էդ մենակ Ակումբային կամ Բլոգային գրառումներս չեն, ընդհանուր, վախեցել եմ միտս արտահայտել, ինչ-որ :օյ զմայլիկոտ դեմք եմ եղել, հոլիվուդյան ֆիլմերի ազդեցության տակ մեծացած, ու քանի դեռ մռութս տեղը-տեղին չեմ տվել պատերին, գլխի չեմ ընկել, որ Հոլիվուդը մեր կողմերում չի: 
Մեկ ա, հին գրառումներս ահավոր են  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (16.12.2010), E-la Via (17.12.2010), Ungrateful (16.12.2010), yerevanci (28.01.2011), Արևածագ (16.12.2010), Հարդ (16.12.2010), Մանուլ (28.12.2010), Շինարար (16.12.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Խրտվիլակը ֆիլմը հիշո՞ւմ եք: Չնայած որտեղից հիշեք, դուք, մարդիկդ, նման անհայտ հիմարություններով գլուխներդ չեք լցնում, որովհետև ինչպես արդեն մոդա ա ակումբում, դա կանցաց չի գրավում:  Էդ ֆիլմում մի արտահայտություն կա. բացառիորեն էսպես ա թարգմանվում ՝  «չի կարելի վազել»: Ֆիլմը նախատեսված է 6-14 տարեկան երեխաների համար: Հաշվի առնելով իմ վատ ռուսերենը՝ 6 տարեկանում, ես մտածել էի, որ մարաթոնում վազելն էլ ա «շատ վատ բան»: Փառք Աստվածներին, իմ ռուսերենը սկսել ա աճել, ու հասկացել եմ, որ դա լրիվ ուրիշ... լավ, կրկեսն ավարտվեց: Անտանելիորեն զզվելի են վախկոտները, որ ամեն ինչի «դիմաց» միակ լուծում են տեսնում փախնելը: Չէ, իհարկե պետք չի լինել էնքան քաջ, որ գայլ հանդիպելիս չփորձես ծլկել, ինչպես Կիրովականից (կարծեմ) այն կինը, որ ձեռքը գայլի երախն էր տարել ու բռնել խեղճ «հայվանի» լեզվից: Զզվելի ա, որ մարդը չունի բնական ռեֆլեքսներ. եթե գլխիդ մահակով հարվածում են, պետք չի ավանակ-ավանակ կանգնել, ու նայել հարվածողի ձեռքին, դեռ մի բան էլ հարվածների հաճախականությունը հաշվել, բայց երբ նորմալ՝ քո նորմալը գերազանցող (արժանիքներդ էլ հետը) դրական բան ա կատարվում, ասենք մահակը կախարդական փայտիկ է ու քեզ վերածում է, ասենք, դդումի, ազատելով աշխարհին քո հիմար բարբաջանքներից, պետք չի լեզուդ դուրս գցած քառատրոփ վազես... 

Շատ դիմում-բողոք ստացվեց, չէ՞  :LOL:  Ինչ վատ սովորություն ա ՝ ամեն ինչ «բացահայտելը»  :LOL:

----------

E-la Via (18.12.2010), Jarre (22.12.2010), KiLa (23.12.2010), yerevanci (28.01.2011), Yevuk (18.12.2010), Արևածագ (18.12.2010), Դեկադա (18.12.2010), Շինարար (18.12.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Ծիծաղելի են մարդիկ, երևույթները, մարդկանց ՝ քո նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքը, քեզանից ունեցած սպասելիքները, հատկապես էն, որ դու պիտի մի խելոք բան ասես, ու էս ակումբի լօվե զմայլիկը. 

Ever thine. Ever mine. Ever ours. - SATC  :Smile:

----------

E-la Via (21.12.2010), Empty`Tears (23.12.2010), yerevanci (28.01.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Չսովորեցի էլի սոց. կայքերին ու նրանցում «ընկերների» ցանկին կարևորություն չտակ: Դիվին ճիշտ էր:  :Smile:

----------

Jarre (22.12.2010), yerevanci (28.01.2011), Մանուլ (28.12.2010)

----------


## Dayana

> Որոշել եմ. մյուս կյանքում աստված եմ ծնվելու...


 Մտածում եմ, եթե հաջորդ կյանքում Կակտուսիկը Աստվածուհի ծնվի, նենց լավ կլինի: Չէ լուրջ: Նախ էս կյանքում ապրածն ու երազածը մեծապես կարժեվորվեն, ու հետո, էնտեղ՝ երկինքներում, «ծանոթ» կունենանք:  :Smile:

----------

Jerry (24.01.2011), murmushka (23.12.2010), My World My Space (28.12.2010), VisTolog (23.12.2010), yerevanci (28.01.2011), Արևածագ (02.01.2011), Շինարար (23.12.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Հետաքրքիր բան ա բնությունը. կան մարդիկ, ովքեր իրենց կամքից բացարձակապես անկախ քո կյանքում մե՜ծ ազդեցություն են ունենում ՝ սիստեմատիկ, ու ցանկացած զգացողություն էդ մարդկանց հանդեպ՝ մասնավորապես ատելությունը ՝ լրիվ անբացատրելի ու անհասկանալի ա, բայց ընդունելի ՝ քո «պրիզմայի տակ», չնայած, դրանով ինքը չի դադարում դատապարտելի լինելուց: Մի խոսքով ` խառն ա  :LOL:

----------

A.r.p.i. (28.12.2010), CactuSoul (28.12.2010), Jarre (28.12.2010), yerevanci (28.01.2011), Դատարկություն (03.01.2011), Շինարար (28.12.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Երեկոյան քեռուս երեխեքը հանելուկներ են ասում, որ ես գուշակեմ:
- Այն ի՞նչն ա, փոքր ա, կանաչ, գետնի տակ ա ապրում ու քար ա ուտում:
- Բաբյորը՞:  :Huh: 
- Չէ, կանաչ, գետնի տակ ապրող քարակերը:  :Fool: 

- Լավ, էս մեկն ասա: Եթե երկրագունը ծակենք (սկվոզնոյ) ու քար նետենք, մյուս կողմից կընկնի՞:
- Չէ, կհալվի:
- Չէ, դու ենթադրի, որ միջուկ չկա, ձգողություն չկա, մյուս կողմից կընկնի՞:
- Եսի՞մ:
- Դե մտածի, - արդեն հունից դուրս են գալիս երեխեքը:
- Լավ, հա, մյուս կողմից կընկնի:
- Ո՜չ,  Կանաչ քարակերը կուտի  :Tongue:  
-  :Huh: 
 :LOL:   :LOL:  

Լավն են երեխեքը:  :Love:

----------

*e}|{uka* (24.01.2011), Chuk (02.01.2011), cold skin (14.01.2011), Inna (02.01.2011), Jarre (01.01.2011), Kita (02.01.2011), Legolas (02.01.2011), Moonwalker (02.01.2011), Nare-M (05.01.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (02.01.2011), Ungrateful (02.01.2011), VisTolog (02.01.2011), yerevanci (28.01.2011), Անտիգոնե (02.01.2011), Արևհատիկ (02.01.2011), Դատարկություն (03.01.2011), Էլիզե (02.01.2011), Մանուլ (01.01.2011), Շինարար (05.01.2011), Ռուֆուս (02.01.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Ամբողջ Ակումբում մի անեկդոտի թեմա չկա Ղարաբաղցիներին նվիրված: Տատիս չասի «անտեր անեմ էդ ձեր կլուբը»  :Beee:   Բայց ես ի նկատի չունեմ, որ Չուկն ընկնի ոտը ջարդի կամ տենց մի բան:  :LOL: 

Հա, ուրեմն երեք երևանցի գնում են Սևան ՝ ձուկ բռնելու, ու ցանցան ա ընկնում ոսկե ձկնիկ: Էս ձկնիկը, թե բա՝ «երեք ցանկություն ասեք, կատարեմ, ինձ բաց թողեք», էս մեր եռյակն էլ, թե բա «մենք ունենք-չունենք, միայն մի ցանկություն ունենք, վաղն առավոտ Երևանում ոչ մի Ղարաբաղցի չլինի»: Ձուկը նայում-նայում է, ու ասում՝ «տհենց պյան ինիլ չի»  :Nono: 

Ասածս ի՞նչ ա, խմենք մեր Ղարաբաղցի ընկերների կենացը ` Տաթ, Ձեդ, Դայանա, վերջապես  :Jpit:   :Drinks:   :LOL: 

Հ.Գ. Չուկ, մոռացար ասեիր՝ «Շնորհակալություն գրառման համար»  :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (06.01.2011), Chuk (05.01.2011), E-la Via (05.01.2011), Katka (05.01.2011), Moonwalker (05.01.2011), Nare-M (05.01.2011), Safaryan (05.01.2011), VisTolog (05.01.2011), yerevanci (28.01.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Անմեղին մեղադրելը հիմնվելով սխալ ենթադրյալ ստի մեջ անարդար ա, այդ թվում նաև Աստվածաշնչով: 

Ինչ վատ ա, որ էս կլուբը հայլուր չի:  :Smile:

----------

E-la Via (06.01.2011), VisTolog (06.01.2011), yerevanci (28.01.2011), Շինարար (06.01.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Երթուղայինում կծկված նստած եմ, մեկ էլ տեսնում եմ, կողքի երթուղայինում մի անուշ փոքրիկ է՝ 2-3 տարեկան ՝ մայրիկի գոգին նստած: Ժպտում եմ: Զարմացած ինձ է նայում: Նորից եմ ժպտում: Ուզում էի աչքով անել, բայց հիշեցի, որ փոքր ժամանակ տանել չէի կարողանում, երբ անծանոթ ծյոծյաները կամ ձյաձյաները աչքով էին անում: Ձեռքով ողջունեցի: Իրար խառնվեց, սկսեցի խունջիկ-մունջիկ լինել, մայրիկին ցույց տալ, որ իրեն ձեռքով են անում: Մայրն էլ ժպտաց: Մի քանի վայրկյան ժպտալուց հետո, երբ իրենց երթուղայինը առաջ ընկավ մերից, նորից ձեռքով արեցի, որպես ցտեսություն, պստոն ժպտաց ու երբ գլխի ընկավ, որ էլ չենք հանդիպի, գունավոր մատերով ձեռնոցը ձեռքին ինձ թաթիկով արեց:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2011), Chuk (07.01.2011), E-la Via (07.01.2011), erexa (09.01.2011), Farfalla (07.01.2011), Kita (09.01.2011), Nare-M (10.01.2011), yerevanci (28.01.2011), Yevuk (07.01.2011), Ամպ (07.01.2011), Արևածագ (09.01.2011), Արևհատիկ (08.01.2011), Կաթիլ (07.01.2011), Հարդ (07.01.2011), Մանուլ (08.01.2011), Նաիրուհի (09.01.2011), Շինարար (07.01.2011), Ռուֆուս (07.01.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Ուրեմն երեկ (ամսի 7-ին), մի գեղեցիկ ոչ աշխատանքային օր գնում եմ գործի: Էն որ փողոցում կենդանի շունչ չկար, էդ մասը բաց եմ թողնում, մտնում եմ այն շինությունը (չեմ ասի, թե չէ բոլորը կասեն - վայ, էն կինոն ձեր մոտ էին նկարում, իսկ էն մեծ «աստղիկներով» աղջկան տեսել ես ու նման բաներ) որտեղ գտնվում է մեր օֆիսը: Ոչ աշխատանքային օրերին մեր ճեմասրահում (ֆոյե) քիչ լույսեր են վառում կամ գրեթե չեն վառում, էլեկտրաէներգիայի խնայողություն «պանիմաեծե»: Մեկ էլ աչքովս ընկավ, որ տոնածառի փոխարեն երկու տոնածառ կա: Մի պահ մտածեցի, երևի երեխաների համար ձմեռ պապ - ձյունանուշ «փարթի» են կազմակերպել, տոնածառն էլ դե շատ լինի - քիչ չլինի սկզբունքով կրկնապատկել են: Մի խոսքով «մտորում եմ էսպես մեղմիկ»  :LOL:  մեկ էլ մի 10 զոմբի, կիսաքարացած կանգնած են ՝ ձեռքերի ու ոտքերի, ներողություն արտահայտության համար, ոչ ստանդարտ դիրքով: Պարզվեց, մանեկեններ էին, չհասկացա թե ինչ կապ ունեին տոնածառի հետ: Երևի հերթական «ֆիռմա խանութը» որոշել էր գովազդային հոլովակ նկարել մեր բազմաչարչար (չարչար-ը երկու անգամ) օֆիսում: Էդ թեթև ինֆարկտից հետո մտնում եմ լիֆտ ու այ քեզ հրաշք, ուղիղ քթիս առաջ կարճ:  ::}: 
Ասածս ի՞նչ ա, գովազդներին մի հավատացեք ժողովուրդ, «սաղ սուտ ա»:

----------

Nare-M (10.01.2011), yerevanci (28.01.2011), Մանուլ (19.01.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Հետաքրքիր ա. Հարյուրավոր բազմատեսակ գիտություններ են ստեղծվել Աստծո գոյությունը հերքելու համար, իսկ ինձ համար կոլեգաս Երուսաղեմից մոմ ա բերել ՝ սրբազան կրակով վառված, ու չնայած ոչինչ դեպի լավը չի փոխվել, բայց ինձ մի տեսակ երջանիկ եմ զգում: Զգացողությունն ավելի շատ նման ա շատ երկար ժամանակ երկաթե դարբասին քարով կամ մուրճով հարվածելուց հետո էդ դարբասն առաջս բացվելուն, քան երջանկությանը, բայց հեչ դժգոհ չեմ ՝ հաշվի առնելով ամեն ինչից ու միշտ դժգոհ լինելու իմ բնավորությունը:

Հ.Գ. Հետաքրքիր ա, որ էս գրառմանն ավելի շատ շնորհակալություն կդրվի, քան նախորդին, չնայած նախորդն ավելի լավն ա ու գրեթե չի պարունակում ստեղծագործական ֆանտազիա:

----------

Chilly (17.01.2011), Chuk (14.01.2011), E-la Via (14.01.2011), Moonwalker (14.01.2011), yerevanci (28.01.2011), Շինարար (14.01.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Հետաքրքիր են մարդիկ: Եթե էդ բոլոր ստերը, աշխարը սեփական ցանկությունների շուրջ պտտելը դուրս մղվի, ամեն ինչ իդեալականին մոտ կլինի: Օրինակ հիվանդանոցի պատուհանից անդադար դուրս նայող տղան: Հիվանդանոցն այդ իրականում ոչ թե հիվանդանոց է, այլ հոգեբուժարան, որտեղ պատուհանները փախող վանդակն այնքան խիտ է, որ արևի լույսը միայն գլխավոր բժշկից ստացած թույլտվությամբ է կարողանում ներս սողոսկել, իսկ  վիրավոր զինվորը դատապարտված է հավերժ «հոգեկան» տանջանքի, քանի որ զինվորի ազնիվ կոչման փոխարեն «դեզերտիր» պիտակն է ստացել, իսկ երեք ամիս առաջ երջանիկ էր, որ պիտի շնչի խրամատի խոնավ օդը, որ տարիներ առաջ շնչել էր հայրը, բայց անուշադրությունը չներվեց: Մարդիկ սիրում են սուտը, այն ավելի նման է «իրականության»:

----------

E-la Via (18.01.2011), My World My Space (18.01.2011), yerevanci (28.01.2011), Ժունդիայի (18.01.2011), Շինարար (18.01.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Քսան օր ամեն ինչ անում էի, որ մի քիչ լավը դառնամ: Փորձում էի չկռվել, կվիճել, կբամբասել, չչարանալ, ինձ ոչ մեկից չգերադասել ոչ պերսոնալ, ոչ ինտելեկտուալ, ոչ այլ ցանկացած հարցում, սեփական շահը չգերադասել համընդհանուրից, ու էլի լիքը լավ-լավ բաներ, որ փորձում էի անել ու լինել, բայց ընդհամենը կես օր, ու ես նորից վերադարձա ինձ համար ատելի «վիճակի», որը թե վիճում, թե կռվում է՝ սեփական շահի ու կատարելության ապացույցի համար, բամբասում, չարախոսում ու չարանում, ու ինչն ամենազզվելին է, հերքում սեփական սխալներն ու մեղքերը: Հիմա լրիվ դեդլոք վիճակ ա, երբ չգիտեմ ուր գնամ, ինչ անեմ ու ինչն ամենակարևորն ա, ոնց ուղղեմ էս «քաոսը»:

----------

E-la Via (22.01.2011), einnA (21.01.2011), yerevanci (28.01.2011), Արևհատիկ (22.01.2011), Մանուլ (22.01.2011), Շինարար (21.01.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Առավոտյան հաղորդագրություն եմ ստացել ընկերներիցս մեկից՝ «Զզզզզըըըըըզզզզվվվվուուում եմ քեզնից»  :Dntknw:

----------

VisTolog (24.01.2011), yerevanci (28.01.2011), Շինարար (24.01.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Չսիրեցի ես Ֆիլադելֆիան...
Ցուրտը ոսկորներդ կտրատում է, ցավացնելու աստիճան: Մարդիկ նման են կաղամբի՝ տարբեր հաստության սվիտերներով ու վերարկուներով: Դասերս ավարտվում են ուշ երեկոյան, երբ բոլորը տուն են շտապում, ու տաքսի գտնելը հաջողություն է: Ռանսթեդից քայլելով հասնում եմ 15-րդ փողոցի անկյուն ու ձեռքս առաջ պարզում: Էստեղ միշտ շատ մեքենաներ են լինում, հաստատ կգտնեմ մի բան: Խաչմերուկին է մոտենում մեքենան: Առաջ եմ վազում, իսկ մյուս կողմից արդեն նստեցին: Հազվադեպ եմ նյարդայնանաում,հոգնածությունից ու մրսածությունից ոչ ադեկվատ եմ ու.
-Բայց ես առաջինը կանգնեցրի, - հուսահատված փնթփնթում եմ:
-Սյու՞:
-Ըհը, - մթության մեջ փորձում եմ ճանաչել կողքիս նստած երիտասարդին:
-Ես եմ, Գրեյը:
-Ախ իհարկե, ողջույն, ինչպե՞ս ես, - թեթևացած եմ, ոչ-ոք մեքենայից դուրս չի անի ինձ, և դեռ մի բան էլ ավելին, Գրեյն ապրում է մեր տաղամասում, իսկ մենք դեռ 40 րոպե ճանապարհ ունենք գնալու, կարող եմ հանգիստ քնել մեքենայում: Փորձում եմ սեղմվել այնպես, որ քնաթաթախ չհենվեմ Գրեյի ուսի, բայց ապահովության զգացողությունը ամբողջապես վանել է ուշիմությունս: Քնել էի:
- Սյու, գործերդդ ինչպե՞ս են: Վաղուց չենք հանդիպել: 
Եվ իսկապես, արդեն 5 տարի էր, ինչ չէինք հանդիպել, բայց Գրեյի հայացքում ոչինչ չէր փոխվել: Ժամանկ առա ժամանակ աչքի պոչով նայում էր, բայց ոչինչ չէր ասում: Ժպտացի: 
-Հասանք Սյու, ես քեզ կուղեկցեմ մինչև նրբանցք, իսկ հետո կգնամ: Իջնե՞նք:
-Ըհը:
Քայլում էինք դանդաղ, իսկ սաստիկ ցուրտը այտերս էր այրում: 
-Սթիվին հանդիպե՞լ ես, կարծես այլ աշխարհ տեղափոխված լինի: Երբեք չէի մտածի, որ հաջողակ կլինի, այն էլ ծրագրավորման ասպարեզում, բայց արի ու տես, ու հենց նա հաջողության հասավ:
-Ահա, մի քանի ամիս առաջ խոսել ենք, իսկապես հաջողություններ ունի: Ափսոսում եմ, որ չավարտեց:
-Ասում է, որ դեռ կարող է վերականգնվել ու շարունակել կրթությունը:
-Ինչ լավ կլինի:
Ժպտում ենք: 
Լռությունը սկսում է խեղդել, կոկորդս սեղմվում է: 
-Ներիր, որ... - մտքումս պտտվում են բազմատեսակ ներողության խոսքեր, բայց ուշ էր, կես տասնամյակ ուշացել էի: 
-Ահա և վերջ, հասանք: 
-Շնորհակալ եմ:
-Գուցե մի օր ընթրե՞նք:
Մի տեսակ շփոթված է: Հիմար երևույթ է էս «ընթրենք»-ը: Մենք հասցրել ենք իրար բավարար չափով ցավեցնել, չնայած, ես եմ հասցրել բավարար և մի բան էլ ավելի ցավացնել, ի՞նչ կարիք կա ևս մի անգամ...
- Իհարկե, - դեմքի ոչինչ չարտահայտող արտահայտությամբ համաձայնվում եմ: Փոխանակվում ենք հեռախոսահամարներով, որ մի ժամանակ ջնջել ենք ու հրաժեշտ տալիս, համոզված լինելով, որ չենք հանդիպելու ՝ գոնե դիտավորյալ:
Շքամուտից ներս մտնելուն պես այտերիս սառցե հատկները հալվեցին ու հոսեցին: Առաջին ձմեռը Փիլադելֆիայում հաղթահարված է:


Ժող, անգրագետ ուղղագրության/կետադրության համար կներեք:

----------

Chilly (25.01.2011), E-la Via (25.01.2011), einnA (24.01.2011), xaladilnick (07.02.2011), yerevanci (28.01.2011), Երվանդ (24.01.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Հետաքրքիր երևույթ ա բնությունը: 

Օրինակ Բարդին ու Ուռենին: «Պո իդեե» երկուսն էլ ծառ են, մեկը երկար, մյուսը՝ մեջքից ծալված, բայց ձմռանը ուռենին տրևաթափ ա լինում ու դառնում անճոռնի երևույթ, մինչդեռ բարդին, որ էլի տերևաթափ ա, նույն տեսքով կանգնած ա մնում մայթեզրին: 

Ախմախ երևույթ ա բնությունը...

----------

Chuk (27.01.2011), Freeman (28.01.2011), Mark Pauler (13.02.2011), My World My Space (27.01.2011), Nare-M (27.01.2011), yerevanci (28.01.2011), Դատարկություն (27.01.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Մի անգամ, շատ շուտ գրել էի է, որ Քանքարավոր ախպերը պետք ա մարդկանց ականջի մեջ կրակեն, որ լսեն ու հասկանան, որ կյանքում պադնոշկա-ից, անտեղի չարությունից ու թշնամանքից զատ նորմալ մարդկային վերաբերմունք էլ գոյություն ունի: Բայց չէ, մարդիկ ամեն օր հիշեցնում են, որ իրենք դաժան են, նախանձ, չ-կամեցող, ու ապահովում օրվա հիասթափության դոզան:

----------

E-la Via (27.01.2011), Freeman (28.01.2011), Mark Pauler (13.02.2011), Nare-M (27.01.2011), yerevanci (28.01.2011), Լուսաբեր (13.03.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Եվ եթե մեզ Աստված
Թևեր չի ընծայել
Նաև չի պարտադրել
Առնետի պես ապրել։

Եվ եթե իմ երգերը
Քեզ դուր չեն գալիս,
Թույլ տուր ինձ հեռանալ
Քեզանից, սիրելիս։ 

(Ց) Հախվերդյան

Հ.Գ. Ասեցի նոր ավատարս գովազդեմ: Ծիտ ա չէ՞  :Jpit:

----------

Chilly (26.02.2011), E-la Via (30.01.2011), Inna (13.02.2011), Mark Pauler (13.02.2011), murmushka (30.01.2011), Nare-M (30.01.2011), yerevanci (10.03.2011), Սլիմ (31.01.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Մարդկային «տեսակներ»

Էս մեկը -  յոգայի դասերի ա հաճախում, բարեգործությամբ ա զբաղվում, ուրիշի համար սուրճ ա դնում ՝ հաճույքով, ու միշտ ասում ա, որ պետք ա լավը լինել, բարի լինել, որ էդ բարիությամբ պետք ա վարակել բոլորին ու դրանով իսկ լավ զգալ...
Էս մյուսը - որ ատասահմանում ապրելու փորձ ունի, ասում ա, որ պետք ա հայաստանաբնակ հայերն իրար օգնեն, ու ոչ միայն հայաստանբնակները, պետք ա մարդիկ իրար նկատմամբ էնքան լավ տրամադրված լինեն, իրար էնքան օգնեն ու խնամեն, որ ոչ մի դժվարություն մեր բռունցքը չկոտրի, ու որ հատկապես փոքր խմբերի դեպքում էդ շատ հեշտ ա ու ուղղակի պետք ա լավը լինել...
Էս երրորդը - ասում ա, որ պետք ա զգույշ լինել 4-րդներից, որոնք վտանգավոր են, պետք ա լավը լինել, ընկերասեր, չտարբերակել մարդկանց ըստ բնակության վայրի, ծագման և այլն...

Էս ամեն ինչը լավ ա, բայց միայն, երբ օդում ա, իսկ երբ դրանք «իրականացնելու/նյութականացնելու» կարիք կա, դրանք անիրականանալի, անհավանական երևույթներ են, ու փոխարենը չարությամբ, քնախնդրությամբ ու ատելությամբ են լցվում բոլորի հանդեպ ՝ հատկապես նրանց, ովքեր ինչ-որ մի «սնդղակով» իրենցից ա «տարբեր» են:

Հիմա էս կոմբինացիան, գումարած 4-րրդներին, 5-րդներին և էսպես շարունակ, լա՞վ մարդիկ են, թե՞ վատ: 

Իրականում բնությունը, Աստված կամ չգիտեմ ով, մեզ վատն ա ստեղծում ՝ չար, նախանձ, քինախնդիր, փառամոլ, եսասեր, սեփականատեր... ուղղակի ոմանք ժամանակի ընթացքում փորձում են լավը դառնալ, ոմանք դառնում են, ոմանք նույնիսկ չեն էլ փորձում... բայց մի տեսակ բոլորն էլ վատն են:  :Smile:

----------

einnA (31.01.2011), Mark Pauler (13.02.2011), yerevanci (10.03.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Պատուհանիս տակ մի հատ շուն քոթոթ վնգստում ա  :Sad: 

 Եթե աշխարհում լիներ իսկական ազատություն, ես էդ շանը տուն կբերեի, կլողացնեի, կկերակրեի, մի հատ էլ փափուկ շոր կդնեի, կքներ, իսկ առավոտյան իրա համար նորմալ պայմաններ կստեղծեցի, ու անուն կդնեի: Բայց քանի որ  ազատություն, դեմոկրատիա բան, դրանք միֆ են, ես ստիպված եմ ամբողջ գիշեր էդ խեղճ կենդանու վնգստոցը լսել: Անարդար ա:

----------

Ariadna (01.02.2011), CactuSoul (01.02.2011), cold skin (26.02.2011), E-la Via (01.02.2011), Farfalla (01.02.2011), Kita (01.02.2011), Mark Pauler (13.02.2011), My World My Space (13.02.2011), Nare-M (22.02.2011), Ungrateful (01.02.2011), yerevanci (10.03.2011), Անտիգոնե (01.02.2011), Դատարկություն (01.02.2011), Մանուլ (01.02.2011), Նաիրուհի (15.02.2011), ՆանՍ (24.02.2011), Շինարար (01.02.2011), Ուլուանա (03.02.2011), Ռուֆուս (01.02.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Սենց ձյունաշատ օրերին միշտ հիշում եմ մեր «մանկության» վերջին համատեղ ձմեռն ու ձյունը: Հիժում ե՞ս, ոնց ծանոթացանք, սենց մի հիմար ձմեռ էր՝ ցուրտ ու գորշ: Իսկ հիշում ե՞ս մեր անհամար վեճերը, անիմստ կռիվները անունների շուրջ, վերջին «ձյունե պատերազմը», որից ես ոտքից գլուխ թաց տուն գնացի: Ախմախ իրավիճակ էր, ու դու պետք է մեկնեիր, իսկ ես ստիպված էի համակարպվել, որ դու էլ չկաս, որ մանկության ընկերը մնում ա մանկությունում, ու կյանքի հաջորդ էտապներում ինքը չկա: Երևի էդ ճիշտ ա: Եթե մենք միասին մեծանայինք, հիմա գուցե միլիոներորդ անգամ վիճած կլինեինք, ու բացի այդ, ամեն մեկս մեր աշխատանքին կլինեինք ու ամսվա մեջ մի օր գուցե կարողանայինք հանդիպել կամ չէ, իսկ սենց դու միշտ կմնաս մանկության ամենավառ կետը, չնեղացնող, չնեղացրած, միշտ կողքիս եղած լավագույն ընկեր: 
Ինչ լավ ա, որ դու եղել ես  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (01.02.2011), E-la Via (01.02.2011), Mark Pauler (13.02.2011), yerevanci (10.03.2011), Արևհատիկ (11.02.2011), Դատարկություն (01.02.2011), Ձայնալար (01.02.2011), Մանուլ (01.02.2011), Նաիրուհի (15.02.2011), ՆանՍ (24.02.2011), Ուլուանա (03.02.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Նատաաաշկաաաա, 
Տի ու մենյա ադնա
Սլովնո վ նաչի, լունա՜

----------

Katka (07.02.2011), yerevanci (10.03.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Մտածում եմ, Աստված իմ, էս ո՞նց մեծացանք, ախր երեկ լկստվում էինք, ամբողջ տնով մեկ մեր ձայնն էր լսվում, թե ոնց ենք կռվում, իբր կատակով  :Jpit:  Իսկ հիմա, կարծես մեր մասին չխոսեն, այլ ինչ-որ մեծ մարդկանց: Ինչ-որ իքս ժամանակ անց արգելված կլինի երեխայություն անել:
 Բայց ինչ երջանկություն ա  :Love:

----------

Ariadna (22.02.2011), E-la Via (13.02.2011), Inna (13.02.2011), Mark Pauler (13.02.2011), murmushka (14.02.2011), My World My Space (13.02.2011), Nare-M (22.02.2011), yerevanci (10.03.2011), Արևհատիկ (13.02.2011), Մանուլ (13.02.2011), Նաիրուհի (15.02.2011), Շինարար (13.02.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Նենց եմ սիրում էս «Ծնունդդ Շնորհավոր»-ի թեմաները: Ակումբի էն եզակի թեմաներից են, որ ծայրից ծայր կարդում եմ: Հետաքրքիր ա, թե մարդիկ իրար ինչ են մաղթում, ինչ զմայլիկներ են տեղադրում ու առհասարակ, ինչ են մտածում այս կամ այն մարդու մասին, ու ոնց են դա արտահայտում ծննդյան օրվա առթիվ բացված թեմայում: Բա էն ձիժուռնի շնորհավոր զմայլիկը...  :Rolleyes: 
Ժող, զգույշ շնորհավորեք, կարող ա ձեզ հետևողներ կան:  ::}:

----------

Ariadna (22.02.2011), E-la Via (14.02.2011), erexa (10.03.2011), Inna (22.02.2011), matlev (14.03.2011), murmushka (14.02.2011), My World My Space (14.02.2011), Nare-M (22.02.2011), VisTolog (14.02.2011), yerevanci (10.03.2011), Արևածագ (14.02.2011), Դեկադա (14.02.2011), Լուսաբեր (13.03.2011), Մանուլ (14.02.2011), Նաիրուհի (15.02.2011), ՆանՍ (24.02.2011), Ուլուանա (10.03.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Ուրեմն կլինեմ ես երևի 10 տարեկան, 4-րդ դասարանում եմ, ու երաժշտական դպրոցի 3-րդ դասարանում: Տարեվերջի հաշվետու համերգ են կազմակերպել, ու ես պիտի առաջին անգամ կյանքումս համերգի մասնակցեմ: Ինձ համար սպիտակ, փոռիկներով շորիկ գնեցին, որը մինչև հիմա հագովս լինում ա, մի քանի հազար անգամ ասեցին, որ չհուզվեմ ու պատրաստեցին համերգի: Համերգից մի երկու ժամ առաջ մեր հարևանուհին իմանում է իմ «չլսված հաջողությունների» մասին, որ որոշում, որ իմ «սանրվածքը» պիտի իրենք անեն: Նստացրեցին հայելու առաջ, մազես թափեցին երեսիս, մի մեծ փունջ թողեցին ճակատիս ու մնացած մազերս բարձր ու ձիգ պոչ կապեցին, հետո մի մեծ սպիտակ «բանտ» կպցրեցին էդ պոչին, իսկ դիմացի մազափունջը ինչ-որ ինձ համար անհասկանալի «դեզադորով» ու սանրի առաջ ու հետ շարժումներով ճակատիցս բարձրացրին: Մի մեծ, շատ մեծ «չոլկա», ավելի ազնիվ լինելու համար ասեմ «բալկոն» ճակատիցս կախված կամ ճակատիս «հենած» գնացի համերգի: Առաջին ստեղծագործությունը, որ նվագեցի, ինչ-որ վալս էր, արդեն չեմ հիշում ում ստեղծագործությունն էր, մի տեղ կոպիտ սխալվեցի, գույնս գցեցի, լաց ու կոծով դուրս եկա: Հիմա ոնց փորձում եմ էդ «չոլկան» երեսիցս հանել, չի ստացվում, ու ինչքան ծանոթ-անծանոթ ուսուցիչ կա, գալիս էդ մազափնջին անուն են կպցնում ու գնում: Հաջորդը ինչ-որ գնչուական պարեղանակ էր, որ նվագեցինք ընկուհուս հետ, մոռացել եմ թե ոնց էր կոչվում էդ համատեղ նվագակցությունը նույն գործիքի վրա, բայց դա շատ լավ նվագեցինք, չնայած միասին մեկ-երկու անգամ էինք փորձել: Բայց էդ ողջ «առաջին համերգից» հիշողությանս մեջ մնաց իմ լեգենդար «չոլկան», որով հաջորդ 4 տարիների ընթացքում ինձ «բզբզում» էր մեր երաժշտական դպրոցի լավագույն ուսուցիչներից մեկը, ում հետո հետագայում այսպես կոչված կոնցերտ նվագեցինք, ու ամեն փորձի ժամանակ ասում էր ՝ «չոլկադ վերցրու արի մի անգամ էլ փորձենք»  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (22.02.2011), CactuSoul (16.02.2011), Claudia Mori (16.03.2011), E-la Via (15.02.2011), Inna (22.02.2011), murmushka (16.02.2011), Nare-M (22.02.2011), Safaryan (16.02.2011), yerevanci (10.03.2011), Անտիգոնե (16.02.2011), Արևհատիկ (16.02.2011), Դեկադա (15.02.2011), Էլիզե (19.02.2011), Ձայնալար (16.02.2011), ՆանՍ (24.02.2011), Շինարար (15.02.2011), Ռուֆուս (16.02.2011), Ֆոտոն (23.02.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Քսան տարի ընդմիջումից հետո էսօր մամաս ինձ հեքիաթ ա պատմել ՝ Երկարածամ Վարվարայի մասին:

----------

Farfalla (22.02.2011), Inna (22.02.2011), Moonwalker (22.02.2011), Nare-M (22.02.2011), yerevanci (10.03.2011), Արևհատիկ (23.02.2011), Լեո (22.02.2011), Շինարար (22.02.2011)

----------


## Dayana

-Բարև Գերկուլես:
-Բարև Ձյույմովոչկա: 

20 րոպե անց
-աաաա, արագացրու  :Angry2: 
-վերջ, ես թռա, հեսա Զեվսին բողոքելու ա  :Scare: 
-դու էլ էն մուլծիկի միջի էն տզզանի անուն ի՞նչ էր, դրան բողոքի, էն որ թռվռալով գալիս Ձյույմովոչկային տանում է:
-  ::}: 

Ուրախ առավոտը սկսված է  :Yes:

----------

yerevanci (10.03.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Հոգնել եմ ՝ շատ, շատ-շատ, ինչպես կասի իմ եղբոր որդին ՝ ամպի չափ:

----------

Katka (01.03.2011), murmushka (26.02.2011), yerevanci (10.03.2011), Շինարար (25.02.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Նոր ձեռքիս թուղթը ծալծլեցի այնպես, որ «նախշ» ստացվի ու հիշեցի, որ փոքր ժամանակ չէի կարողանում թղթից գնդակ պատրաստել: Անընդհատ տանջվում էի, ընկեր/քուրյր/եղբայրների կամ մամայի պատաստած գնդակները քանդում էի, ու փորձում էի նորից հավաքել, բայց չէր ստացվում: Նեղվում էի ՝ շատ: Հիմա էլ թղթե գնդակ չեմ կարողանում պատրաստել, բայց «հեչ վեջս էլ չի»: Պրիարիծետի հարց ա՞:

-----

Ասում ա. «Հեսա հեռախոսը փոխանցեմ», բայց հենց էդ չփոխանցելու համար էլ խելոք մարդիկ բջջային են հորինել: Եսի՞մ: Երևակայությանը «զոռ տալը» լավ բան չի/ա՞:

----------

Katka (09.03.2011), Nare-M (09.03.2011), yerevanci (10.03.2011), Լուսաբեր (13.03.2011), Շինարար (09.03.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Մի ժամանակ մտածում էի, որ բոլոր տղաները կազյոլ են, հիմա հասկացել եմ, որ կազյոլ լինելը սեռի հետ կապ չունի: Մարդը ծնվում ա աղջիկ, տղա կամ կազյոլ: 

Մարդեր, էդ ակումբցիների հետ ընդհանրապես կապ չուներ, չնայած Ակումբում էլ կազյոլներ կհանդիպեն:  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (14.03.2011), Farfalla (14.03.2011), Jarre (14.03.2011), yerevanci (14.03.2011), Yevuk (15.03.2011), Արևհատիկ (15.03.2011), Դեկադա (14.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (14.03.2011), Սլիմ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Հիասթափությունները մի տեսակ պերմանենտ են դառել ՝ իրենք միշտ կան ու գրեթե միշտ նույն «տեսքով»: Իրականում ես միշտ նեղանում եմ ընկերություն ասվածից: Ինձ թվում էր, թե ես լավ ընկեր եմ, ընկերներին համարում եմ կարևոր հասկացություններ, ոչ թե երեկոյան ինչ-որ սրճարանում մենակությունը փարատող «առարկա», այլ մարդ, ում զգում ես ու ով քեզ է զգում, իսկ փորձը ցույց է տալիս, որ ընկերներս միշտ ինձանից դժգոհ են ՝ ես ամեն ինչ զիջող, միշտ պատրաստ կանգնած ընկերներից չեմ, հաճախ նեղացնում եմ երևի, գուցե ինձ «ամբարտավան եմ պահում», որովհետև իմ անկյան տակ ես միշտ լավն եմ երևում: 

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------

Claudia Mori (23.03.2011), murmushka (19.03.2011), Safaryan (16.03.2011), yerevanci (31.03.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Ինչպես կասեր մի ծեր ու չաղ գետաձի ՝ թավալվելով տաք ցեխաջրի մեջ ՝ ես արձակուրդի կաիրք ունեմ  :Boredom:

----------

Chilly (23.03.2011), Claudia Mori (23.03.2011), Jarre (31.03.2011), Lusinamara (31.03.2011), Moonwalker (23.03.2011), murmushka (23.03.2011), yerevanci (31.03.2011), Շինարար (23.03.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Դպրոցական+ուսանողական տարիներին բոլոր էն մարդկանց, ովքեր ՝ ինչպես հիմա ես ՝ չէին սիրում ծնունդ-կնունք-հարսանիքյան արարողություններ, անվանում էի զանուդա: Դե հա, զանուդա են էլի, որ չեն սիրում տենց քեֆ-ուրախությունները, իսկ հիմա իրանց համարում եմ խելացի, մտահոգ կամ «մելանխոլիկ մարդիկ» (ց իմ նախկին կոլեգաներից մեկ): Մի եղանակ պիտի գտնեմ չէ՞ ինձ զանուդա չդարձնելու համար:
Հիմա սա նախաբան: Մեկ-մեկ լեզուս կամ մատերս կապ են ընկնում նրանից, որ ինչ-որ կիսածանոթ, 8 տարի չտեսած, չլսած մարդիկ որոշում են քեզ իրենց կյանքի կարևորագույն առիթների մաս դարձնել, հատկապես հարսանիք ու երեխայի կնունք: Ասա այ մարդ Աստծո, գնում ես պսակվես, բարով գնա, ես քո ինչի՞ն եմ պետք, կամ էլ թե երեխա ես կնքում, հերիք չի մի 200 հոգանոց քեֆ-ուրախություն ես կազմակերպում ծափ-ծլնգոց-մեջը-զնգոց ռեստորանային համալիրում, մի բան էլ ստիպում ես նախկին ծոնթներիդ գալ: Չի կարելի էլի: Այ դրա համար էլ էն չոր ու ցամաք նեմեցներին սիրում եմ ՝ ամեն կիսածանոթի իրենց կյանքի նեղ անձնական հարցերում չեն խցկում:

----------

Ariadna (25.03.2011), CactuSoul (25.03.2011), E-la Via (20.04.2011), Kita (02.04.2011), murmushka (25.03.2011), yerevanci (31.03.2011), Արևածագ (25.03.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Առավոտից, կամ գուցե երեկ երեկոյից ուզում եմ մի լավ գրառում անել խիստ անձնական կամ գուցե մարդկային կամ ընկերական հարաբրությունների մասին, բայց ստիպված եմ թեմայից դուրս գրել: Մարդիկ, էն բոլոր էլի, ովքեր սիրուն խոսքերով գրում են, մեծ մասամբ սուտ են խոսում: Մի ճոխացված բառեր, մի ֆլան-ֆստաններ, ինչ ասես որ չեն խառնում մի հասարակ մտքի, որ դա դառնում է 800 տողանոց մի «խիստ գրագետ ու բառաշատ» «հոդված», որի հիմնական իմաստը... ոչինչն է: Ես իհարկե հասկանում եմ, որ ի սկզբանե «ոչինչն» էր, ու միայն 6 օր հետո եղավ «ամեն ինչ», բայց մի տեսակ էս աշխարհիկ ոչինչները շատ են ուռճացվում, աչքերս ցավում են ու... սիրտս էլ խառնում (կեներք):

----------

CactuSoul (26.03.2011), Freeman (25.03.2011), murmushka (26.03.2011), yerevanci (31.03.2011), Արևհատիկ (26.03.2011), Շինարար (25.03.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Էլի մի կոմպլեկտ նեմեց ենք ստացել  :Wacko:

----------

yerevanci (31.03.2011), Ռուֆուս (29.03.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Հասկացել եմ: 
Իրականում, լավ մարդ լինելն էնքան էլ դժվար բան չի, ուղղակի պետք ա ճիշտ պրիարիտետներ ունենալ, հստակ իմանակ, թե հատկապես ի՞նչ ա քեզ համար կարևոր:
Մնե խոռոշյո

----------

CactuSoul (29.03.2011), Inna (03.04.2011), Katka (13.04.2011), murmushka (30.03.2011), yerevanci (31.03.2011), Ինչուիկ (29.03.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Էնքան խառն էի ու հատկապես հոգնած, որ չէի կարողացել լրիվ ընկալել ու հասկանալ իմ եռյակ «համընկման» իմաստը, կարևորությունը: Մտածում էի հենց կոմպին մոտ գնամ առաջին բանը որ կանեմ, էդ մի մեծ, խուճուճ տեքստով ուրախությունս արտահայտելը կլինի, բայց չէ, ոչինչ չգրեցի: Ասել էն, ինչ իսկապես զգում ես, դժվար էր: Արտակը հարբեց մի երկու տող գրեց, որ մենակ ինքը հասկացավ:   :LOL:  
Լավ էր, որ երրորդը դու էիր, ու որ հատկապես դու էիր: Իմ համար էդ շատ կարևոր էր:  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (31.03.2011), Jarre (31.03.2011), yerevanci (31.03.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Հեսա որ գրեմ, Շինոն ասելու ա «աֆորիզմ գրող ես», բայց գրելու եմ.

Ասում եմ, մարդու վատագույն հատկանիշը էգոիզմն ա ՝ մնացած ամեն ինչ «բուժվող» ա: :dull:

----------

CactuSoul (01.04.2011), E-la Via (20.04.2011), Inna (03.04.2011), murmushka (31.03.2011), yerevanci (31.03.2011), Անտիգոնե (31.03.2011), Դատարկություն (01.04.2011), Շինարար (31.03.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Էսօրվանից արձակուրդ եմ: Մտածում եմ, էս արձակուրդն ավարտվի մի քիչ հանգստանամ:  ::}:

----------

CactuSoul (03.04.2011), Chilly (01.04.2011), Inna (03.04.2011), Kita (02.04.2011), Lusinamara (19.04.2011), murmushka (02.04.2011), VisTolog (03.04.2011), yerevanci (13.04.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Խոսափողից այն կողմ ձայնն ասաց, որ գնացքն արդեն ժամանել է ու Էլիզա Մաքմիլանը բարեհաջող տեղ է հասել:

Մինչև էս դուք ենթադրեք էլի ժող, ես ալարում եմ գրել:  :Boredom:

----------

Chilly (07.04.2011), VisTolog (07.04.2011), yerevanci (13.04.2011), Արևածագ (13.04.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Էս տասը օրվա ընթացքում հասկացա թե ինչ երանելի են պուտիկներով խալաթները հագին սերիալ նայող տնային տնտեսուհիները:
Չեմ ուզում գործի գնալ  :Sad:

----------

CactuSoul (13.04.2011), E-la Via (20.04.2011), murmushka (13.04.2011), yerevanci (13.04.2011), Արևածագ (13.04.2011), Դատարկություն (13.04.2011), Շինարար (13.04.2011), Ռուֆուս (13.04.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Որոշել եմ  ԶԱԳՍ-ի վկաների բյուրո բացել  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  
Արդեն չեմ ներվայնանում ՔԱԿԳ-ի (ուշադիր կարդացեք, ես վատ բան ի նկատի չունեմ, ըդիգ ԶԱԳՍ-ն է) դռան առաջ հերթ կանգնելուց  :Wacko:  
Ուրիշ ամուսնացողներ չկա՞ն  ::}:   :LOL:

----------

aragats (14.04.2011), Chilly (14.04.2011), Kita (28.04.2011), murmushka (14.04.2011), yerevanci (14.04.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Ծիծաղելի ա:  :Smile:   /ե՞մ/

----------

yerevanci (28.04.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Ու՞  :Huh:  

Պառավե՞լ եմ, թե՞ ինչ, վերջերս «բան չեմ հասկանում»:

----------

yerevanci (28.04.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Հասկացա (սցեն) բայց կարծես թե դրանից ոչինչ չփոխվեց (ուսուռե): Իբր ինչի՞ս էր պետք էդ հասկանալը, տենց էլ չհասկացա: (ֆուլ)

----------

CactuSoul (28.04.2011), E-la Via (28.04.2011), VisTolog (28.04.2011), yerevanci (28.04.2011), Շինարար (28.04.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Հայ կնանիքի որոշ տեսակ կա, որ ուզում ա Բուկինհեմյան պալատում ապրի, մեկ ա մնում ա հայ կնիկ, որի կյանքի նպատակն ա ամուսնանալ ու հատկապես ամուսնացնել ճամփին հանդիպած բոլոր աղջիկերին/կանանց: Տեսնես կա՞ մի երկիր, որտեղ հայեր չկան, գնամ էդտեղ խախանդ սթրվեմ: :տխինկ:

----------

Amaru (15.05.2011), aragats (30.04.2011), CactuSoul (29.04.2011), Chilly (30.04.2011), cold skin (30.05.2011), E-la Via (29.04.2011), Jarre (03.05.2011), Katka (29.04.2011), murmushka (02.05.2011), Nare-M (29.04.2011), VisTolog (30.04.2011), yerevanci (26.05.2011), Էլիզե (02.05.2011), Ժունդիայի (09.06.2011), Լեո (29.04.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Ուրախ գրառում մը (smart)

----------

Inna (13.05.2011), murmushka (02.05.2011), Smokie (02.05.2011), yerevanci (26.05.2011), Ֆոտոն (11.05.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Փոքր ժամանակ գիտեի թե մենք բոլորս ապրում ենք կլոր երկրագնդի վրա, ինչպես ծաղրածուներն են կանգնում մեծ փուչիկի վրա, ու մտածում էի, որ մի ուղղությամբ շատ երկար քայլելով գնամ, կհասնեմ աշխարհի ծայրին ու էնտեղից կընկնեմ տիեզերքի անհուն դատարկության մեջ: Բայց քանի որ մաման շատ անգամներ բացատրել էր, որ կա ձգողության ուժ, որ մարդիկ երկրագնդի վրա բոլոր կողմերից են ապրում, ոչ թե իմ պատկերացրած գնդակի վերին հատվածում, ու որ երկիրն իր առանցքի շուրջ պտտվում է և այլն և այլն, ամաչում էի իմ պատկերացրած աշխարհի ծայրի մասին ինչ-որ բան ասել կամ հարցնել մեծերին: Հիմա մեծացել եմ (իբր) ու հասկացել եմ, որ էն ժամանակ ես ճիշտ էի. իրականում կա էդ աշխարհի ծայրը, որտեղից էն կողմ ոչինչ չկա ու լավ ա, որ մարդիկ չգիտեն դրա տեղը:

----------

aragats (03.05.2011), Askalaf (03.05.2011), CactuSoul (03.05.2011), Chuk (02.05.2011), cold skin (30.05.2011), E-la Via (03.05.2011), Jarre (03.05.2011), Moonwalker (03.05.2011), murmushka (03.05.2011), Nare-M (03.05.2011), Smokie (03.05.2011), VisTolog (03.05.2011), yerevanci (26.05.2011), Yevuk (05.05.2011), Դատարկություն (03.05.2011), Շինարար (03.05.2011), Ռուֆուս (02.05.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Կյանքն անարդար ա, մի այլ կարգի: Չեմ կարող հաստատ ասել աշխարհի վերջն ա շատ մոտ, մենք են շատ վատը դարձել, թե՞ մի երրորդ ուժ ա ամեն ինչ իրար խառնում, բայց սենց ճիշտ չի: Էդ հաստատ: 
Իմ շունիկի մահանալուց հետո արդեն 4 տարի ա փորձում եմ մերոնց համոզել, որ թույլ տան նոր շուն պահեմ, մերոնք էլ գտել էին դրա հեշտ լուծումը. թողել էին ինձ ֆուպետսի հույսին: Վիրտուալ շների «մի մեծ շտեմարան» ա ֆուպետսը, որը մի քանի օր առաջ դառավ վճարովի, իսկ ես բավականին փակձեռք եմ, ու չեմ ուզում մի քանի տասնյակ եվրո վճարեմ վիրտուալ շուն պահելու համար ու փոխարենը փորձում եմ մերոնց գութը շարժել: Լրիվ ապարդյուն: Էս կյանքն անարդար ա, աշխարհն անարդար ա, ու եթե ես լինեի Աստված պապիկի փոխարեն սև Սոդոմ-Գոմոր կբերեի էդ աշխարհի վրա ու բոլորին կվերացնեի: Չնայած ինքն ա վերացնում, կամ թողնում ա, որ մենք ինքներս մեզ կամաց-կամաց վերացնենք՝ տանջելով:

Հ.Գ. Խնդրում եմ չմտածեք թե ես ուզում եմ աշխարհը կործանել, որովհետև մերոնք թույլ չեն տալիս շուն պահել:  :Jpit:

----------

aragats (04.05.2011), Ariadna (03.05.2011), CactuSoul (03.05.2011), Chilly (04.05.2011), Chuk (03.05.2011), E-la Via (04.05.2011), erexa (04.05.2011), Jarre (03.05.2011), Kita (03.05.2011), murmushka (05.05.2011), Smokie (04.05.2011), VisTolog (05.05.2011), yerevanci (26.05.2011), Դատարկություն (04.05.2011), Մանուլ (05.05.2011), Ռուֆուս (04.05.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Երկար նայում ես մարդու դեմքին, շատ երկար, քարացած փոտոխցիկի պես, փորձելով մտապահել ամեն մի միմիկա, դիմագիծ, հայացք, հարազատություն, ու քեզ թվում ա, թե էդ կտպվի հիշողությանդ մեջ ընդմիշտ, բայց մի օր հաստատ մոռանալու ես, ու մնալու ա մենակ ինչ-որ հնացած հիշողություն ինչ-որ ժամանակ հարազատ եղած մարդուց: Շիթի որլդ, ինչ ասեմ: Ժպիտ:

----------

cold skin (30.05.2011), E-la Via (05.05.2011), Jarre (06.05.2011), Katka (05.05.2011), Nare-M (05.05.2011), Smokie (05.05.2011), yerevanci (26.05.2011), Yevuk (05.05.2011), Դեկադա (05.05.2011), Լուսաբեր (05.05.2011), Ներսես_AM (05.05.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Կամաց-կամաց համոզվում եմ, որ էս կյանքն աբսուրդ ա: Բոլորը ստում են, նույնիսկ եկեղեցում, Աստծո առաջ: Աստծո առաջ երդվում են, ու հետո ուրանում: Դրանից ավելի մեծ Սոդոմ ու Գոմոր լինու՞մ ա: Չգիտեմ: Վաղուց արդեն ժամանակն ա, որ էս մոլորակն՝ իրա վրա եղած կյանքով՝ վերանա:

----------

Jarre (09.05.2011), VisTolog (10.05.2011), yerevanci (26.05.2011), Շինարար (08.05.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Հիմա որ ասեմ պետք ա աշխարհը քանդել, էս ակումբի եզակի լավ մարդկանցից մեկն էլի կսկսի անհանգստանալ:

Էսօր մերոնք  հեռախոսս էին սարքել, որը փչացել էր անցյալ տարի` Նոր Տարվա տոներին: Պահպահվել են հաղորդագրություններ ՝ «բազմաժանր» ՝ սիրո խոստովանությունից մինչև լավագույն ընկերոջ «նոմինացիա»:  Երեքը պահել եմ: Ծիծաղելի են: Երեքն էլ շատ մեծ սուտ են: Իսկ ես շատ մեծ ստեր սիրում եմ, իրանք էնքան նման են ճշմարտության, որ սուտ լինելը պարզելուց հետո դեռ երկար ժամանակ ափսոսում ես, որ ճշմարիտ չէին: Մի խոսքով ալ լյա սուտ 2010-2011 ձնեռ գարուն հավաքածուն իմ վերա-«սարքված» հեռախոսում: 

Հ.Գ. Երկրագունդը պայթեցնելու մասին մանրամասն ինֆոն տես նախորդ գրառումներում:  :Yes:

----------

Amaru (15.05.2011), E-la Via (09.05.2011), murmushka (10.05.2011), yerevanci (26.05.2011), Շինարար (09.05.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Իդեալական աշխարհում սև ու սպիտակ գծերը միայն զեբրերի վրա են լինում, ու ամեն անգամ սև գծի «հանդիպելիս» չխելագարվելու միտքը չի խենթացնում, բայց մենք ապրում ենք ոչ իդեալական աշխաարհում:


 Վարագույր (ց)

----------

cold skin (30.05.2011), E-la Via (11.05.2011), Freeman (11.05.2011), Inna (13.05.2011), kitty (02.06.2011), murmushka (11.05.2011), My World My Space (11.05.2011), Nare-M (11.05.2011), yerevanci (26.05.2011), Շինարար (13.05.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Սկզբում ինձ շատ դժվար էր հասկանալ մարդկանց, հետո ես դադարեցի հասկանալ մարդկանց ընդհանրապես, իսկ հիմա ինձ սաստիկ վախացնում ա մարդկանց հասկանալու միտքը: Ու էդ հեչ կապ չունի ունիկալության հետ:

----------

Claudia Mori (13.05.2011), E-la Via (13.05.2011), einnA (13.05.2011), Inna (13.05.2011), kitty (02.06.2011), murmushka (13.05.2011), My World My Space (13.05.2011), Nare-M (13.05.2011), yerevanci (26.05.2011), Գեա (13.05.2011), Դատարկություն (15.05.2011), Շինարար (13.05.2011), Ռուֆուս (13.05.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Մեկ-մեկ ինձ թվում ա, թե կյանքը էժանագին հեռուստասերիալ ա, որտեղ ես բնավ գլխավոր հերոսը չեմ ու էդ սերիալի «բյուջե»-ն վերջացել ա ֆիլմի կուլմինացիոն հատվածում:

Հ.Գ. Դոն Կառլեոնեն սպանեց իր քրոջ ամուսնուն, որովհետև ընտանիքը հոգատարության կարիք ունի: 
Վերջ առաջին մասի:

----------

E-la Via (15.05.2011), Freeman (15.05.2011), kitty (02.06.2011), My World My Space (15.05.2011), VisTolog (06.06.2011), yerevanci (26.05.2011), Դատարկություն (15.05.2011), Սլիմ (25.05.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Մի տեսակ զզվեցի արդեն սուտ խոսալուց:

----------

Smokie (26.05.2011), yerevanci (26.05.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Ամեկ տեղ աղմուկ ա ՝ դրսում, օֆիսում, գլխումս...

 :Shout:

----------

Smokie (02.06.2011), VisTolog (06.06.2011), Շինարար (02.06.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Մեր օֆիսը դեմք երևույթ ա: Ուրեմն ունենք ընդհանուր օգտագործման կոնֆետներ հասկացություն, որոնք գնվում են օֆիսի հաշվին ու միշտ լցված են տարբեր սենյակների ու միջանցքի համապատասխան տարաների մեջ: Էդ տարաներում միշտ կա լի՜քը «շուշա» կոնֆետ, որքան ուզում ես կեր, ու կա մի դարակ ՝ խոհանոցում, որտեղ պահվում են էդ բոլոր կոնֆետները, ու էնտեղ միշտ կան տարբեր տեսակի շոկոլադներ: Էդ շոկոլադները երբեք չեն հայտնվում էն ընդհանուր օգտագործման տարաներում, իսկ հայտնվելու դեպքում էլ լինում են շատ քիչ ու «չուտվող» տեսակի: Բայց ամենից աբսուրդն էն ա, որ բոլորս էդ «պահեստի» տեղը գիենք ու ուզած ժամի էնտեղից մեր սիրած շոկոլադն ենք ուտում, ու ես չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ, թե ինչի՞ հնարավոր չի էդ բոլոր տեսակի շոկոլադներից ունենալ վերոնշյալ տարաների մեջ:  :Dntknw:

----------

CactuSoul (03.06.2011), matlev (03.06.2011), Smokie (03.06.2011), Ռուֆուս (03.06.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Ուզում էի ասել, որ մարդիկ սոցիալական էակներ են (ինչ ահավոր ա հնչում), ու ապրում են սոցիալական աշխարհի համար, բայց մտածում եմ, պե՞տք ա ինձ, մեկ ա դրանից ես լավը չեմ դառնալու, դեռ ավելին ՝ ավելի վատն եմ դառնալու, ու հերթական անգամ ինձ դժողքում, կաշիս տիկ անելիս եմ պատկերացնելու...

----------

cold skin (19.06.2011), Freeman (07.06.2011), Շինարար (06.06.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Մարդեր, որ ուրիշները ձեզ չեն խանգարում, ինչի՞ եք անտեղի նեղացնում: Հանգիստ ձեր տեղում սթրվեք էլի, տո՛:

----------

cold skin (19.06.2011), Freeman (07.06.2011), Smokie (07.06.2011), VisTolog (09.06.2011), Արէա (07.06.2011), Մանուլ (09.06.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Վերջն ա: Մարդը կարող ա վերցնել հեռախոսն ու առանց հաշվի առնելու ժամային գոտիների տարբերությունը, զանգել ընկերուհուն Փարիզից Նյու Յորք, որպեսզի նվնվա, որովհետև Դիորում ընկել ու կորցրել ա «ժեշտից» վզնոցը: Եսի՞մ: Ես էնքան էլ նախանձ չեմ, բայց ես երբեք նման ընկերներ չեմ ունեցել/որ ես զանգեմ/, ու հաշվի առնելով իմ անտանելի բնավորությունը ՝ ամեն ինչ փչացնելու՝ դժվար թե երբևէ ունենամ:  :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (20.06.2011), Գալաթեա (09.06.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Գտնել էնպիսի մարդ, որ քեզ անտեղի չի նեղացնի, անհնար ա: Մարդիկ նույնիսկ իրենց կյանք տված ծնողներին են նեղացնում, էլ ուր մնաց թե հասարակ մահկանացու ընկեր-ընկերուհիներին: 
 Եևրի ես էլ եմ ինչ-որ մեկի անտեղի նեղացրել:  :Dntknw:

----------

Inna (13.08.2011), Jarre (29.06.2011), Lion (13.06.2011), Nare-M (13.06.2011), Smokie (09.06.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (20.06.2011), Ungrateful (20.06.2011), VisTolog (09.06.2011), Ժունդիայի (09.06.2011), Ձայնալար (04.08.2011), Մանուլ (20.06.2011), Շինարար (09.06.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Էսօր երազիս բոլոր կոլեգաներիս շատ հայհոյեցի ու դիմում գրեցի դուրս գալու, առավոտյան արթնացա հանգստացած ու բարձր տրամադրությամբ: Հիմա ով գալիս բարևում ա, հիշում եմ, թե իրան ինչեր եմ ասել, ծիծաղս մի կերպ եմ զսպում  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

aragats (13.06.2011), CactuSoul (13.06.2011), Chilly (13.06.2011), Claudia Mori (30.06.2011), cold skin (19.06.2011), erexa (20.06.2011), Farfalla (13.06.2011), Inna (05.07.2011), Jarre (29.06.2011), Kita (23.06.2011), Lusinamara (25.07.2011), Moonwalker (13.06.2011), Nare-M (13.06.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (20.06.2011), Արևհատիկ (13.06.2011), Գեա (13.06.2011), Դատարկություն (29.06.2011), Ձայնալար (04.08.2011), Մանուլ (20.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (30.06.2011), Շինարար (13.06.2011), Ռուֆուս (13.06.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Որ հիշում եմ`վաղն աշխատանքի եմ, ուզում եմ ինքնահրկիզվեմ  :Cray:

----------

Inna (13.08.2011), Lion (20.06.2011), Smokie (20.06.2011), Աբելյան (20.06.2011), Շինարար (20.06.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Մի քանի օր առաջ ընկերներիցս մեկին գրում եմ սկայպով, խնդրում, որ մեկ ուրիշ ընկերոջ նկատմամբ «բարեհաճ» գտնվի, քանի որ իրենց մոտ աշխատանքի ա փորձում ընդունվել: Հաջորդ օրը լուրջ դեմք ընդունած գալիս ա ինձ մոտ ու հետաքրքրվում, թե էդ ի՞նչ ընկերոջ մասին ա խոսք գնում, արդյո՞ք ես շատ ընկերներ ունեմ, ում աշխատանքն ինձ հետաքրքրում է և այլն: Հիշեցի Միմինո ֆիլմը, որտեղ Վալիկո ջանը գնում է ինչ-որ մարդկանց մոտ ու խնդրում իրեն տեղավորել Մոսկվայի հյուրանոցներից մեկում ու տալիս է մի ինչ-որ ծանոթ ծյոծյա Նինայի անուն, ում չնայած այդ մարդիկ չէին ճանաչում, բայց գործը գլուխ են բերում: Բայց հայերի մոտ դա չի աշխատում, հայերը բացառիկ երևույթներ են, իրենք մինչև ամեն ինչ չիմանան, մոտը մատին չեն տա: Իրենք կարևոր են չէ՞:

----------

Jarre (29.06.2011), Kita (23.06.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Ճապոնացիները կարծում են, որ եթե անձրև է սկսում ու դու անձրևանոց չունես, ոչ մի դեպքում չի կարելի վազել, որովհետև վազելու դեպքում միևնույն է թրջվելու ես, իսկ չվազելու դեպքում կպահպանես արժանապատիվ տեսքդ: 
 Առակս ի՞նչ կցուցանե. մեկ ա վագրը չի հասցնի վազելով գա ու դուռը կոտրի  :Angry2:   :LOL:

----------

Chilly (29.06.2011), Freeman (29.06.2011), Inna (13.08.2011), Jarre (29.06.2011), Արէա (29.06.2011), Արևհատիկ (30.06.2011), Լուսաբեր (30.06.2011), Ձայնալար (04.08.2011), Նաիրուհի (30.06.2011), Շինարար (29.06.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Ինչ լավ երեկո էր: Էն երեկոներից, որ կոլեգաներիցս մեկն ասում ա «բարի»: Հանգիստ, չպարտադրող միջավայրում մինչև ձայնս կտրվելը խոսելուց հետո նույնիսկ ժպտալն ավելորդություն ա թվում: Ինչ լավ ա, որ ես սենց լավ ընկեր ունեմ, մարդ, որին մտովի կարող եմ զանգել ու ասել, որ էդ Շվեդիշ մաստակը շատ սուր էր, ու գիտեմ, որ դրան կհաջորդի «հիհի» ֆորմատի պատասխան:

----------

CactuSoul (01.07.2011), Claudia Mori (30.06.2011), Kita (30.06.2011), Գալաթեա (30.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (30.06.2011), Շինարար (30.06.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Էսօր, մամայի հետ ունեցած «ռետրոսպեկտիվից» հետո հասկացա, թե ինչի՞ ա իմ կյանքում "All or nothing at all": Դպրոցական հասակում լավագույն ընկերներիցս մեկն ու ուսուցիչս միշտ ասում էր, որ "чуть-чуть не считается", ու էն ժամանակ ես ՝ դպրոցական միամտությամբ հակաճառում էի, պատճառաբանելով, որ եթե բացասական երևույթն ա քիչիկ-միչիկ, էդ լավ ա չէ՞, քան ամբողջապես լինելը, ու պատասխանը միշտ «այո, բայց միայն որոշակի տարիքում» տեսքով էր: Փաստորեն, ճիշտ էր:  :Smile: 
Տեսնես հիմա ո՞նց ա:

----------

CactuSoul (01.07.2011), Smokie (01.07.2011), Շինարար (01.07.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Անհետաքրքիր ա:

----------

Շինարար (10.07.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Մի քանի տարի առաջ, երբ դեռ լրիվ չէի ռոբոտացել, ծննդյանս օրը ինձ նվեր էր արել ու այցելել էի ավագ ընկերներից մեկին, ով համատեղության կարգով նաև սոլֆեջիոյի ուսուցիիչս էր: Երբ փոքր էինք, ինձ ասում էր «դու արաբական "չեմ հիշում ինչ տեսակի" թանկարժեք ուղտ ես»: Ես էլ անընդհատ ձևացնում էի, թե նեղանում եմ, իրականում չեմ հասկանում էդ խոսքերի դրական կողմն ու ինձ ուղտ անվանելու համար վիրավորվում եմ: Ու ինքը ստիպված էր լինում ինձ բացատրել, թե հատկապես ինչի՞ ա ինձ «ուղտ» անվանում: Տարիների ընթացքում մենք շատ մտերմացանք: Հիշում եմ, մի անգամ գնացի իրա ճուտիկին ՝ Քնարիկին, ով մանկական թոթովանքներում ինքն իրեն Նարիկ էր անվանել ու մենք բոլորս իրեն հենց Նարիկ էլ անվանում էինք, մանկապարտեզից բերելու, էս երեխան խիստ բարկացած/չարացած աչքերով նայեց դեմքիս ու ասեց՝ «դու մամա չունե՞ս, գնա թող  քո մաման քեզ սիրի, ի՞նչ ես իմ մամայից ուզում»: Իսկ մենք էնքան էինք մտերմացել, որ ոչ մի մանկական խանդ, տարիքային տարբերություն, ոչինչ մեզ չէր կարող խանգարել լինել հրաշալի ընկերներ: Վերոնշյալ հանդիպման օրը երկար բարակ զրուցեցինք ամեն ինչից ՝ Աստծուց մինչև մարդկային փոխհարաբերություններ, իսկ վերջում ասեց՝ «ձագ, համարդ հեռախոսումս կգրե՞ս, որ գոնե մեկ-մեկ զանգվնեք»: Վերցրեցի հեռախոսն ու սկսեցի ռուսերեն տառերով անունս գրել: Թելադրում էր ՝ Армине моя, ու ես Լոռեցիներից փոխ վերցրած միամտությամ ասեցի ՝ իսկ մոյան օ-ով ա՞ գրվում:  :Huh:  
Երկար ծիծաղեցինք ասածիս վրա, հրաժեշտ տվեցինք ՝ ավելի հաճախակի հանդիպելու խոստումով, ու էլի տարիներով հեռացանք:
Ամեն անգամ Վրաստանի ու վրացահայության հետ կապված ինչ-որ բան լսելիս կամ տեսնելիս հիշում եմ իմ ՝ ազնվական ծագմամբ ընկերոջը: Երանի էն կապը, որ կար տաս տարի առաջ, մինչև հիմա լիներ:

----------

CactuSoul (10.07.2011), einnA (12.07.2011), Freeman (10.07.2011), murmushka (11.07.2011), Nare-M (10.07.2011), Smokie (11.07.2011), Yevuk (09.07.2011), Էլիզե (20.07.2011), Ժունդիայի (12.07.2011), Լուսաբեր (12.07.2011), Մանուլ (10.07.2011), Շինարար (10.07.2011), Ուլուանա (22.07.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Բանալ հարց, որից ես կախվեցի. «դու Արմինեն ե՞ս, թե՞ Դայանան»  :Huh:

----------

Chilly (13.07.2011), Freeman (13.07.2011), Jarre (12.07.2011), Smokie (12.07.2011), Շինարար (12.07.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Ո՜նց ա իմ «նեռվերին» ազդում էս «ֆրիցը»  :Shout:   :Angry2:  Ո՜նց չեմ ուզում ես դրա ձայնը լսել, ու/կամ կերպարը տեսնել:

----------


## Dayana

Եթե ձեր ընկերները վաղուց ձեզ չեն հիշել, ուրեմն նրանց անձնական կյանքում ամեն ինչ կարգին է, իսկ աշխատավրձը դեռ չի վերջացել: (ց)

----------

Chilly (13.07.2011), cold skin (19.07.2011), Freeman (13.07.2011), Goga (11.08.2011), Lusinamara (25.07.2011), murmushka (13.07.2011), Smokie (13.07.2011), Ungrateful (19.07.2011), Yevuk (25.07.2011), Ամպ (13.07.2011), Դատարկություն (19.07.2011), Դեկադա (13.07.2011), Ժունդիայի (13.07.2011), Շինարար (13.07.2011), Ուլուանա (22.07.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Ընկերներիցս մեկն ամուսնացել ա: Էսօր ծնունդն ա, ու որպես նվեր իրենց հարսանիքի առաջին ու դեռևս միակ նկարն էր ուղարկել ինձ : Սենց շատ ուրախ եմ, էն կարգի, որ ակումբում եմ գրում:  :LOL:  
Երկու տարի առաջ էս շրջանում միասին քննարկում ու փորձում էինք լուծում գտնել, թե ի՞նչ կարելի ա անել, որ իր անձնական կյանքը լրիվ պրովալի չգնա, ի՞նչ հնարավոր ու անհնարին եղանակներ կան ամեն ինչ կարգի գցելու, ու էդպես էլ չգտանք եղանակը: Հիմա ամեն ինչ լավ ա, ու մի հրաշալի աղջիկ իրան շատ սիրում ա ու ինքը երջանիկ ա: (սան-սան-սան)  :Jpit:  Ու ի խորին տարբերություն հոլիվուդյան ֆիլմերի, էս էտապում տիտրերը չեն գրվելու, այլ ամեն ինչ դեռ նոր ա սկսելու: (sun)

----------

CactuSoul (19.07.2011), Chilly (20.07.2011), Freeman (19.07.2011), Lusinamara (25.07.2011), Moonwalker (19.07.2011), murmushka (19.07.2011), Nare-M (19.07.2011), Smokie (19.07.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (25.07.2011), Yevuk (25.07.2011), Դատարկություն (19.07.2011), Դեկադա (19.07.2011), Ժունդիայի (19.07.2011), Լեո (19.07.2011), Մանուլ (19.07.2011), Շինարար (25.07.2011)

----------


## Dayana

31 տարի առաջ այս օրը մահացել ա մի մարդ, ով հաստատ գիտեր, որ ձյան ու բքի դեպքում անգամ, երբ Մուրմանսկում արև է, իսկ Թիֆլիսում տաք ու թեյ է աճում, ինքը հաստատ Օդեսսա է գնալու, մարդ, ով գիտեր թե ինչ էր ուզում ու հատկապես՝ ինչ չէր ուզում: Ավելորդ սինթետիկ բառեր չգրեմ, ուղղակի ափսոս, որ Վիսոցկին էլ չկա, շատ ափսոս:

----------

Chilly (25.07.2011), Jarre (29.07.2011), Katka (26.07.2011), Kita (25.07.2011), Lusinamara (25.07.2011), murmushka (25.07.2011), Nare-M (25.07.2011), Smokie (27.07.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (25.07.2011), Yevuk (25.07.2011), Արէա (25.07.2011), Արևհատիկ (04.08.2011), Լուսաբեր (25.07.2011), Հայկօ (25.07.2011), Ձայնալար (04.08.2011), Մանուլ (28.07.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Էս մեր օֆիսում մի սենյակ կա, որը ժամանակին մեր  ՝ ՔյուԷյ թիմի սենյակն էր  :Cray:  իսկ հիմա էնտեղ դիզայներներ, «ceo» ինժիներներ ու «crm» մասնագետներ են «նստում», ու բոլորին ընդհանուր անվանում ենք սիարէմ աղջիկներ: Առավոտյան խոհանոց գնալիս միշտ կանգնում էի սենյակի մոտ շփվում աղջիկների հետ: Իրենք իսկական աղջիկներ են՝ առավոտյան միասին սուրճ են խմում, երեկոյան, երբ մենք հերթական լվացվում/թարմանում ենք, որ շարունակենք աշխատել, իրենք բոլորով միասին աղջիկների սենյակում հարդարվում են ու միշտ մասնակցում են բոլոր միջոցառնումներին: Մի խոսքով իսկական աղջիկներ: Էսօր լանչի ժամին էս մեր աղջիկները ՝ իրենց սենյակի երկու և կողքի սենյակի երեք-չորս տղաների հետ մասին ուտելիք են պատվիրել ու միասին խոհանոցում «լանչում» են: Հենց ներս մտա, ուրախացա...  Մի 10 րոպե անց գալիս ա իրենց սենյակից մի տղա ու պարզում, որ իր ուտելիքն արդեն կերել են, ու էս մեր աղջիկները սկսում են էս խեղճ տղային հարյուր տեսակի սուտ փչել: «Մենք գիտեինք դու չես ուզում», «մենք սխալ էինք հասկացել, թե դու ինչ ես ուզում ուտել», «դու գնալուց առաջ ասեցիր, որ չես ուտում», «էս մյուսից կեր, դա ավելի լավն ա» ու նման բաներ, ու ամեն մեկն իր սուտը փչելիս մնացածի համատարած ծիծաղն ա առաջացնում: Երկու րոպե հետ եմ նայում, ու հասկանաում եմ, որ էս տղայի ուտելիքը մեղմ ասած նվիրեցին իրենց սենյակ նոր եկած մի երիտասարդի ու աղջիկներից մեկին: Ես գուցե հասկանայի, եթե էդ նորաթուխ երեխու փոխարեն մի հասուն մարդ լիներ, ում էս աղջիկները կփորձեին «դուր գալ»:
Ամեն անգամ նման երևույթներ տեսնելիս մտածում եմ, որ սրանից ավել հայաստանցիներից զզվել չեմ կարողանա, բայց արի ու տես, որ դեպքերն անվերջ են: 
Հ.Գ. Քունս չի տանի, որ ոչինչ չասեցի, ուղղակի մտածեցի, որ «խաբված» տղային դուր չէր գա, եթե ինչ-որ աղջիկ իր փոխարեն «հարցեր պարզեր», բայց հաստատ գիտեմ, որ մի օր կասեմ, ու էդ կլինի ուշացած ու խիստ վիրավորական: 
Հ.Հ.Գ. Շատ մեծ հույս ունեմ, որ ինչ-որ մեկը էդ աղջիկներից կկարդա սա: Չնայած...

----------

Artgeo (28.07.2011), KiLa (04.08.2011), Kita (31.07.2011), Moonwalker (20.09.2011), Smokie (29.07.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (28.07.2011), Էլիզե (30.07.2011), Ժունդիայի (28.07.2011), Հայկօ (30.07.2011), Շինարար (29.07.2011), Ուլուանա (29.07.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Հետաքրքիր ա, ինչի՞ են օրինակ թռչունները սենց մի երկու անգամ թևերով թափահարում ու երկար տարածություն առանց ուժ գործադրելու սավառնում, իսկ մարդիկ ամեն մի հասարակ կիսացատկի համար ամբողջ կյանքում «վիզ են դնում»: Ինչու՞:

----------

cold skin (04.08.2011), E-la Via (14.09.2011), Inna (31.07.2011), Jarre (30.07.2011), KiLa (04.08.2011), Kita (31.07.2011), murmushka (31.07.2011), Nare-M (04.08.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (31.07.2011), Yevuk (04.08.2011), Արևհատիկ (04.08.2011), Դեկադա (31.07.2011), Ժունդիայի (31.07.2011), Մանուլ (04.08.2011), Շինարար (30.07.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Ու՞ր էն իմ բոլոր ընկերները, որ խոստանում էին միշտ լինել:  :Think:

----------

CactuSoul (04.08.2011), Inna (08.08.2011), KiLa (04.08.2011), murmushka (04.08.2011), Smokie (06.08.2011), Ungrateful (05.10.2011), Yevuk (04.08.2011), Դեկադա (04.08.2011), Էլիզե (05.08.2011), Շինարար (04.08.2011)

----------


## Dayana

էս վերջերս զգացել եմ, որ մարդիկ ինձ չեն լսում: Ես խոսում եմ, իսկ իրանք չեն լսում: Կամ հարցնում են, թե ինչ էի ասում/ասել, կամ ուղղակի «իգնոր» են անում: Ու զարմանալին էն ա, որ էդ լինում ա միշտ էն դեպքերում, երբ իրենք են հարցրել, հատկապես անձնական բնույթի հարցերում: Փաստորեն դա ինչ-որ եղանակ ա ցույց տալու, որ նրանք հետաքրքրվում են քո անձնական կյանքով, ու իմ էն տեսությունը, որ մարդիկ, բոլորն անխտիր, մեծ իմաստով թքած ունեն մեր, մեր ապրումների, գացողությունների ու առհասարակ կյանքի ու գոյության վրա, ապացուցվում է: 

Մեկ ա, նե պանիմած:  :Fool:

----------

CactuSoul (11.08.2011), Inna (13.08.2011), John (11.08.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (12.08.2011), Դատարկություն (11.08.2011), Դեկադա (11.08.2011), Նաիրուհի (12.09.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Քիչ առաջ հեռախոսազանգ եմ ստանում անծանոթ համարից:
Ես: -Ալո՞
Զանգող: -Ալո, ու՞մ եք ուզում:
-Բայց դուք եք զանգել:
-Ո՞վ, մե՞նք, դուք եք զանգել:
-հը՞  :Huh: 
-Քուր ջան, հեռախոսս դրել էի զարյադկի, եկա տեսա զանգել եք:
-Ա, ներեցեք, դուք երևի այսինչ հյուրանոցի պատասխանատուն եք, - չգիտեմ էլ ասեմ ադմինիստրատոր կամ պարտյե, ինչ կասի:
-Չէ, նշանածս ա էնտեղ աշխատում:
- Դե լավ, կներեք:
- Ոչինչ:
-  :Blink: 

ՈՒ սենց էսօր ամբողջ օրը:  :Fool:

----------

CactuSoul (11.08.2011), Inna (13.08.2011), John (11.08.2011), Kita (11.08.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Քաջությունս չի հերիքում: ... թե՞ խելքս:

----------

E-la Via (14.09.2011), Freeman (09.09.2011), Katka (04.09.2011), murmushka (30.08.2011), Nare-M (30.08.2011), Անտիգոնե (19.01.2014), Արևհատիկ (08.09.2011), Ժունդիայի (13.09.2011), Շինարար (30.08.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Տաթևը փոքր ճուտիկ ունի, Օֆոն շուտով կունենա, Լիլոն քաղաքում չի, Աննան ու Հայկն էլ առավել ևս: Սրանից ավելի մենակ չէի կարող լինել:   :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (08.09.2011), Katka (12.09.2011), murmushka (08.09.2011), Ժունդիայի (13.09.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Որքան երկար եմ էս հասարակության մեջ ապրում, այնքան ավելի եմ համոզվում, որ ես էստեղ ավելորդ եմ։  Չգիտեմ, թե որտեղ պիտի փնտրեմ "իմ տեղը", բայց դա հաստատ էստեղ չի, իսկ էդ էստեղն էնքան հարաբերական ա, որ ես նույնիսկ կասկածում եմ շրջապատող աշխարհի գոյությանը։ Էն աշխարհի, որտեղ մարդիկ երդվում են, նույնիսկ Աստծո առաջ, բայց ուրանում, որովհետև ուզում են "լավ" կամ "երջանիկ" ապրել։ Տգիտության ու ստի մեջ երջանկություն չկա, ի սեր Աստծո, ինքներդ ձեզ հիմարի տեղ դնելով մեզ չեք հիմարացնի, ու հետո, մի քիչ քաջ եղեք, ամոթ է։ 
Հ.Գ. Ինչքան հիմար պիտի լինի մարդ, որ ականջ դնի կողքի հիմարին ու չանի այն, ինչ ուզում է։ 
Հ.Հ.Գ. Էս մասին չէի հիշի երևի, եթե էսօրվա տեստը չտապալեր։  Ինչքան կազյոլ կարող է լինել մարդը, որ մահացու ծուղակ պատրաստի իր համար սեփական աղոթքները "վատնած" մարդու համար։

----------

Arpine (12.09.2011), CactuSoul (13.09.2011), E-la Via (14.09.2011), erexa (13.09.2011), Freeman (13.09.2011), murmushka (13.09.2011), Ungrateful (13.09.2011), Yevuk (13.09.2011), Արևհատիկ (13.09.2011), Ժունդիայի (13.09.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Գլուխս երկու օր անդադար ցավում ա: Եթե վաղն էլ ցավը չդադարի, գնում եմ կտրեմ: :devil

----------

Yevuk (20.09.2011), Արէա (22.09.2011), Ժունդիայի (20.09.2011), Շինարար (20.09.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Շնորհավոր ծնունդդ: 81  :Smile:

----------

Լուսաբեր (23.09.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Չէ, ֆսյոտակի Աստված պապիկը էնտեղ` վերևում ա:  :Yes:

----------

murmushka (27.09.2011), Yevuk (29.09.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Ինձ համար աշխատանքը միշտ եղել ու մնում է ապրուստ վաստակելու միջոց։
Երբ առաջին անգամ աշխատանքի ընդունվեցի մտածում էի, որ ինձ ՀՀ պայմաններում իքս քանակությամբ աշխատավարձ է պետք, բավարար ապրելու համար, ու հիմա ես էդ վաստակում եմ, ու ինձ աշխատանքից ու առհասարակ կարերա հասկացությունից ուրիշ ոչինչ պետք չի։ Մասնագետ եմ, գործս անեւմ եմ, խելքս հերիքում ա ժամանակին համընթաց քայլել, էլ ի՞նչ ա պետք։ Ու թքած թե ուրիշների աչքում ես նպատակասլաց չեմ երևում, ես ինձ սենց լավ եմ զգում։ Ինձ հարգում եմ, որովհետև ցանկացած աշխատանք, աստիճան, ոչինչ ինձ համար նպատակ չէ, ես պարզ, հոգեկան բավարարվածության ու հանգստության եմ ձգտում, ու որ հասնեմ էն հոգեվիճակի, որ քնելիս չթվարկեմ օրվա սխալներս ու մեղքերս, որովհետև հիշողության կորուստը կմոռացնի նախկին սխալները, իսկ ներկաներից փրկություն չկա։  Իսկ էդ աշխատավայրում որոշակի դիրք գրավելու համար արվող կիսաստոր քայլերն ու դրանց արձագանքելն իմ մարդ տեսակին իմ աչքում ցածրացնում եմ, առանց այդ էլ կոլեգաները հասցրել են իրենց զրոյի հասցնել։ Երևի էլի պրիարիծետի խնդիր ա։

----------

Ariadna (30.09.2011), Chilly (30.09.2011), E-la Via (30.09.2011), einnA (02.10.2011), Katka (01.10.2011), Kita (12.10.2011), murmushka (01.10.2011), My World My Space (01.10.2011), Nare-M (01.10.2011), Yevuk (30.09.2011), Արէա (01.10.2011), Գեա (01.10.2011), Դատարկություն (30.09.2011), Դեկադա (01.10.2011), Էլիզե (08.10.2011), Ժունդիայի (30.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (01.10.2011), Շինարար (30.09.2011), Ուլուանա (30.09.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Բայց ես ինչ զզվելի մարդ եմ:  :LOL:  Տեստի ենթարկեցի ոմանց ու ապացուցեցի, որ *ա*լան են: Մարդեր, ուժեղ եղեք, որովհետև մի օր ռեալ դժվարության կահնդիպեք, տակից դուրս չեք գա: Ամոթ ա  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Chilly (05.10.2011), E-la Via (05.10.2011), Freeman (05.10.2011), John (05.10.2011), Արէա (06.10.2011), Էլիզե (08.10.2011), Շինարար (05.10.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Մարդ էս ամերիկացիներից բան չի հասկանում: Ասեցին ՝ իթ վոզ ը փլեժըր թու թոք թու յու, բայց ես տենց էլ չհասկացա, հիմա դրանք ինձանից գոհ էին, թե՞ դժգոհ:  :Dntknw:

----------

Katka (12.10.2011), Kita (12.10.2011), Moonwalker (12.10.2011), Դատարկություն (12.10.2011), Շինարար (12.10.2011)

----------


## Dayana

> Տեսնես եթե հնարավոր լիներ մատների համապատասխան դիրքից ստանալ ատրճանակ, ինքնասպանություննե՞րը շատ կլինեին, թե՞ սպանությունները....


Էս նույն ֆորմատում, ես միշտ մտածում եմ՝ տեսնես «սապյորները» կյանքին է՞լ են մասնագիտորեն մոտենում:

----------

Freeman (12.10.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Հեսա ներոնային ցանցս «պաժառ ա ընկնելու»  :Scare: d Սպիրալի թեորիան ապացուցվեց. ես էկա նույն կետին, ու կանգնեցի նույն որոշումը կայացնելու առաջ:

----------


## Dayana

Իբր ինձ քիչ դժվար ա որոշում կայացնելը, մի բան էլ կողքից բզբզում են...

----------

Arpine (04.12.2011), erexa (16.10.2011), Inna (24.10.2011), Nare-M (16.10.2011), Yevuk (16.10.2011), Արէա (16.10.2011), Արևհատիկ (15.10.2011), Շինարար (16.10.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Տո ես ձեր մարդ ասողի. մի օր գալիս եմ, ստեպլես չկա, մյուս օրը «ինքնասոսնձվող էն զպռտիչը», էսօր արդեն ռետինս չկա: Տո ասա գնացեք ձեր համար էդ զիբիլներից առեք էլի, կամ էլ վերցնելուց հետո բերեք տեղը դրեք: Զզվացրեցին էլի:  :Angry2:

----------

Freeman (27.10.2011), Kita (23.10.2011), VisTolog (27.10.2011), Yevuk (18.10.2011), Շինարար (18.10.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Քիչ խմելու սերիայից.

Պետք ա, երևի, կյանքի որոշակի էտապներում անել քայլեր, որոնք կբերեն տվյալ ժամանակահատվածում սեփական գիտակցության ճանաչմանը։ Ի վերջո, ինքնահաստատումն անվերջ պրոցես է, որի միայն ճիշտ ու առողջ ընկալումը կարող է տանել ինքնաճանաչման, ինքնաընկալման, եթե դա հնարավոր է,  ու որոշակիորեն ինքնազարգացման։

----------

Chilly (23.10.2011), cold skin (24.10.2011), E-la Via (23.10.2011), Freeman (27.10.2011), Inna (24.10.2011), Katka (24.10.2011), yerevanci (24.06.2012), Արևհատիկ (23.10.2011), Էլիզե (23.10.2011), Ժունդիայի (23.10.2011), Շինարար (23.10.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Երբ ես փոքր էի, աղջիկը՝ կարմիր գլխարկը, գնում էր տատիկի մոտ, իսկ հիմա «կարմիր գլխարկն» է աղջկան, ասել է թե ինձ, «հրավիրում»  իր մոտ։ Էս կյանքը լրիվ հեքիաթ մեծահասակների համար ա։ (blin)

----------

cold skin (27.10.2011), E-la Via (26.10.2011), Freeman (27.10.2011), murmushka (27.10.2011), Renata (26.10.2011), VisTolog (27.10.2011), yerevanci (24.06.2012), Ժունդիայի (26.10.2011), Շինարար (26.10.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Բա լավ, էդ ճիշտ որոշումը որտե՞ղ ա, որ ես իրան գտնել չեմ կարողանում: 

Հ.Գ. Էն գլխից էլ ինձ էդ կարմիր գլխարկի մասին հեքիաթը ալա-բուլա էր երևում:  :Think:

----------

E-la Via (02.11.2011), Freeman (10.11.2011), yerevanci (24.06.2012), Արևհատիկ (02.11.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Երկիրը չի է, անասուն, մարդիկ են անասուն: Ո՜նց եմ ես զզվել էս էգոիստիկ դեգենռատներից, ու որ դրանց նման աննննասունների պատճառով ես պիտի թողնեմ իմ տուն ու տեղը, ընտանիքս ու հայրենիքս, ու գնամ ծվարեմ օտարի հողի վրա, ու ձեռքս առաջ պարած օտարին խնդրեմ, որ ինձ իր երկրի քաղաքացի դարձնի, որովհետև իմ երկրում ինձ լավ չի: 
Այ անասուններ, ո՜նց եմ ես ձեր բոլորից զզվել:

----------

CactuSoul (10.11.2011), Claudia Mori (10.11.2011), cold skin (10.11.2011), E-la Via (10.11.2011), Freeman (10.11.2011), Katka (10.11.2011), Nadine (10.11.2011), Smokie (10.11.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (14.11.2011), yerevanci (24.06.2012), Yevuk (04.12.2011), Արէա (10.11.2011), Գեա (10.11.2011), Դատարկություն (10.11.2011), Դեկադա (10.11.2011), Էլիզե (10.11.2011), Մանուլ (10.11.2011), Նաիրուհի (08.12.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Առաջին ֆիրման, որտեղ ես փորձում էի գործի ընդունվել 6 ամիս ձրի «պախատ անելով», ինձ մեղմ ասած գործի չընդւնեց, պատճառաբանելով, որ ես վատ «թիմի անդամ» եմ, որովհետև շեֆիս «ա լյա թիմ լիդ» ասել էի, որ ի տարբերություն իրա, ես գործ եմ անում, ոչ թե սոլիտա խաղում գործի ժամանակ: 
Ժամանակի ընթացքում ես գործ գտա, ինձ շատ գովեցին, որ լավ թիմակից եմ, հրաշալի «ըջայլ» «ա լյա ափալ թափալ » աշխատակաից, բայց ես էլի չեմ կարողանում թիմակիցների հետ յոլա գնալ, որովհետև մարդիկ երբեք չեն կարողանում ընդունել, որ իրանք կարան սխալ լինել, ու երբ դու, քո մասնագիտության բերումով իրանց ցույց ես տալիս իրանց սխալները, նույնիսկ լավագույն ընկեր-կոլեգադ վրադ նենց ա աչքերը չռում ու մունաթ գալիս, որ հերթական անգամ զզվում ես գործից, կյանքից, աշխարհից: 

Սենց կիսատ կմնա էս միտքը, քանի որ ես դրա լուծումը չունեմ:

----------

Ariadna (15.12.2011), Chilly (26.11.2011), Claudia Mori (04.12.2011), E-la Via (03.12.2011), erexa (26.11.2011), Kita (04.12.2011), Lusinamara (26.11.2011), Smokie (26.11.2011), yerevanci (24.06.2012), Yevuk (04.12.2011), Ժունդիայի (26.11.2011), Լեո (26.11.2011), Շինարար (26.11.2011)

----------


## Dayana

When I look in your eyes  :Smile:

----------

yerevanci (24.06.2012), Yevuk (04.12.2011), Ժունդիայի (08.12.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Միշտ շարժվել եմ էն սկզբունքով, որ մարդկանց պետք չի ասել ինչում են սխալ, այլ իրենք իրենցով պիտի հասկանան, իսկ եթե չեն հասկանում, ասելն ավելորդություն ա դառնում։ Բայց փաստորեն չէ, երբեմն պետք է ասել, որովհետև ոմանց թվում ա, թե եթե դու լռել ես, ուրեմն չես հասկացել։
 Վոտ կազլի, ա։ :Դ

----------

CactuSoul (09.12.2011), Chilly (08.12.2011), Claudia Mori (08.12.2011), E-la Via (07.12.2011), Freeman (09.12.2011), Smokie (08.12.2011), VisTolog (08.12.2011), yerevanci (24.06.2012), Yevuk (26.12.2011), Ժունդիայի (08.12.2011), Նաիրուհի (08.12.2011)

----------


## Dayana

.
ի յա լեչու տուդա գդե պրինիմայուտ:

----------

murmushka (13.12.2011), unknown (13.12.2011), yerevanci (24.06.2012)

----------


## Dayana

Երբ մենք փոքր էինք, մեր ծնողները որոշումներ կամ քայլեր էին կատարում, որոնք մեզ դուր չէին գալիս՝ արգելում էին երկար ժամանակով բակ իջնել, կամ հեռուստացույց դիտել, կամ մասնակցել ամեն տարի կազմակերպվող «քաղաքից դուրս» էքսկուրսիաներին, որոնցից վերադառնում էինք արևից «խանձված» դեմքով և բազմաթիվ քերծվածքներով, ու ստիպում էին կարդալ ամեն տեսակ հիմարություն՝ Նավապետ «Հրանտի» որդիների տեսքով։ Գուցե մի երկու անգամ էլ մի ճլոթի են տվել՝ անկարգության կամ տենց մի բանի համար, որից մենք նեղացել, մեր անկյունն ենք մտել ու կոկորդիլոսի արցունքներ թափել։ Ժամանակները փոխվել են, թե մենք ենք մեծացել, չգիտեմ, բայց հիմա մենք ենք որոշումներ կայացնում, որոնք ստիպում են մեր ծնողների հիվանդությունների չափիչ պարամետրերին մաքսիմումի ձգտել։ Իսկ գուցե գրոցի ծոցը ամեն տեսակ Ռեդ Հաթերն ու եվրոպաները, հը՞։ Ուֆ.

----------

Ariadna (15.12.2011), dvgray (15.12.2011), E-la Via (15.12.2011), John (15.12.2011), Lion (15.12.2011), murmushka (15.12.2011), Smokie (15.12.2011), yerevanci (24.06.2012), Դեկադա (15.12.2011), Ժունդիայի (15.12.2011), Նաիրուհի (08.01.2012)

----------


## Dayana

Չէ, էդ հաստատ մենակ իմ հետ կարող էր պատահել: Լիֆտում հեռախոսս ձեռքիցս ընկավ, քնադվեց, ակումուլյատորն ինչ-որ ծակ գտավ, դրանով ընկավ շախտա, ու մնաց երկու հարկերի արանքում գտնվող ինչ-որ երկաթի վրա:  :Angry2:   :Sad:  չէ դե նման իրավիճակում հայտնվելու համար պետք ա Արմինե լինել:  :Angry2:

----------

CactuSoul (15.12.2011), Moonwalker (15.12.2011), murmushka (16.12.2011), VisTolog (15.12.2011), yerevanci (24.06.2012), Էլիզե (08.01.2012)

----------


## Dayana

Էս հաջող ասելու երևույթն էնքան խորն եմ ընկալում, որ եթե չգնամ (մարդ ես էլի), մի երկու տարի ձեն չեմ հանի:  :LOL:  
Իրականում ինքը երկար ու բարակ գործընթաց ա՝ շատ կարևոր «տեսակավորումներով»: Ամեն մեկին հանդիպելիս գիտակցում եմ, դա մնաս բարո՞վ, թե՞ ցտեսություն ա: Հետաքրքիր ա ուղղակի, իսկ եթե մնայի, էլի նույնը կլինե՞ր, թե՞ իներցիայով կպահպանվեր կամ էն բոլոր մարդկանց հետ, ում ամիսներով կամ տարիներով չեմ հանդիպում, ու չնայած իրենք բոլորը լավ մարդիկ են, բայց մենք ժամանակի ընթացքում էնքան ենք իրար հեռացել ու տարբերվել, որ շփման բոլոր եզրերը վերացել են: Ես եմ փոխվե՞լ, թե՞...

----------

E-la Via (26.12.2011), John (26.12.2011), Smokie (26.12.2011), unknown (26.12.2011), yerevanci (24.06.2012), Դատարկություն (26.05.2012)

----------


## Dayana

Արդեն քանի օր ա մտածում եմ



> Ավելի լավ է ճանճի գլուխ լինել, քան առյուծի պոչ


իսկ ինձ համա՞ր

----------

yerevanci (24.06.2012)

----------


## Dayana

«Եմիշի» լավը չաղալն ա ուտում։ (ց մեծ պապս)
Սփեշըլ թարգմանություն նրանց համար, ովքեր չհասկացան․ Սեխի համեղը բորենին ա ուտում։ (բայց ինչ անկապ ա թարգմանությունը)

----------

murmushka (09.01.2012), yerevanci (24.06.2012), Ձայնալար (02.09.2012)

----------


## Dayana

Տրամադրվել էի պատմել էս մեր այգու մասին, էն էլ հավեսս փախավ։

Տեսնես մարդիկ երբևէ ինքնահաստատվելու պրոցեսսը կավարտե՞ն, թե՞ էդ մինչև մահ հետները պիտի տանեն։

----------

Chilly (01.06.2012), Kita (26.05.2012), Smokie (26.05.2012), yerevanci (24.06.2012)

----------


## Dayana

Կան մարդիկ, որոնցից ես միշտ սովորելու մի բան ունեմ: Էդ մարդիկ իմ կյանքը լուսավորող, ավելի վառ ու արժեքավոր դարձնող մարդիկ են: Ափսոս, որ իրենք շատ սակավաթիվ են, ու ես միշտ չի, որ կարող եմ գնահատել ու «կողքիս պահել» իրենք: Կյանքն իր օրենքնեն ունի, որոնք չնայած ինձ բացարձակ անհասկանալի ու անընկալելի են, ստիպված եմ ապրել էդ կանոնների կողքին ՝ եթե ոչ դրանցով:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=SLmVw9uD634

Բյուր, ապրես Լիլիթ Բլեյան երաժիշտին ինձ համար բացահայտելու համար:

Հ.Գ. Հատուկ տանկերում «լռվածների» համար շեշտեմ, որ «կողքին պահելը» փոխաբերական իմաստով է, թե չէ մեկ էլ տեսար մի բան ես ասում, հասկանում են սատանան գիտի թե ինչ:

----------

Arpine (24.06.2012), Chilly (25.06.2012), Freeman (24.06.2012), Lusinamara (24.06.2012), Smokie (24.06.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (24.06.2012), yerevanci (24.06.2012), Նաիրուհի (06.09.2012), Ռուֆուս (24.06.2012)

----------


## Dayana

Ուրեմն էս իմ չեխ կոլեգաները դեմք են: Երբ նոր էի եկել, հայ ընկեր/կոլեգան զգուշացրել էր, որ էստեղ տոռենտ-մոռենտ արգելված ա, հանկարծ Հայաստանի համին չգնամ ու ինչ տեսնեմ քաշեմ  :Jpit:  Ես էլ լրիվ օրինական, կոլեգաներիս հարցնում եմ, թե որտեղից կարող եմ ֆիլմերի սկավառակներ «պռակատ» վերցնել, ու պետք էր տեսնել իրանց զարմացած դեմքերը: Էս տղերքն ինձ բացատրեցին, որ Չեխիայում մարդիկ դնում տոռենտով կինո են քաշում, բայց «այսպես ասած upload-ն անջատած», ու քանի որ ես նոր էի ու կարող ա սխալ կայքերից օգտվեի, իրենցից մեկը որոշեց ինձ օգնի: Իր ֆիլմադարանն իմ առաջ բացեց ու առաջարկեց ընտրել որ ֆիլմն ուզում եմ՝ ըստ վերնագրի՝ որ ինքն ինձ համար բերի: Մի խոսքով անցյալ շաբաթ ֆիլմերը տեղ հասան, ու ես, երեկ, վերջապես, որոշեցի ինչ-որ մեկը նայել: Ընտրությունս կանգնեց «Կնոջ բույրը» ֆիլմի վրա, որովհետև անգլերեն տարբերակը չէի տեսել, հետաքրքիր էր: Էս կոլեգաս էլ զգուշացրել էր, որ ֆիլմի «լեզուն»  վերնագրից ա երևում. եթե անգլերեն ա, ուրեմն ֆիլմն էլ ա անգլերեն, իսկ եթե չեխերեն ա, բնականաբար, ֆիլմն էլ ա չեխերեն: Էս իմ ֆիլմն էլ շատ նորմալ անգլերեն վերնագիր ուներ, բայց միացրել - չեմ միացրել, ոչ մի բառ չեմ հասկանում: Լարում եմ ականջներս, որ հասկանամ, թե ինչի՞ ոչ մի բառ չեմ հասկանում, ախր ես գոնե մի երկու բարև-հաջող կհասկանայի էլի չեխերեն, մոտենում եմ համակարգչին, փորձում ձայնը կարգավորել, մեկ էլ ի՜նչ տեսնեմ. ֆիլմը չինարեն ա:  :Shok: 
Սա էլ հերթական ապացույցը, որ իմ ալարկոտ չեխ բարեկամն ալարել ա նայի, թե ինչ լեզվով ա էդ ֆիլմն ու տենց չինարեն էլ ինձ ա «նվիրել»:  :Jpit:

----------

Arpine (13.07.2012), CactuSoul (02.07.2012), keyboard (02.07.2012), Lusinamara (02.07.2012), murmushka (02.07.2012), Smokie (02.07.2012), Valentina (02.07.2012), yerevanci (22.10.2012), Ձայնալար (02.09.2012), Նաիրուհի (06.09.2012), Շինարար (02.07.2012), Ռուֆուս (02.07.2012)

----------


## Dayana

Ոսկեջրած, փայլազարդ ու քաղցր…

Ուսանող էի: Մեզ տարել էին բնագիտական կամ բնապահպանական թանգարան, լավ չեմ հիշում, ծանոթանալու հայաստանյան կենդանական աշխարհի առանձնահատկության հետ: Հետաքրքիր տեղեկություններից հետո որոշեցին մեզ «բոնուս» անել, ու միացրեցին տեսանյութ կովկասյան (կարծես թե) սպիտակապոչ արծիվների մասին, որոնք գրանցված են կարմիր գրքում: Մեծ են ու հզար, սպիտակապոչ ածիվները, և նրանց թևերը՝ բացված վիճակում՝ ավելի քան 2 մետր են:
Տեսանյութում հայկական լեռնաշխարհի սուր-սուր սարերի գագաթին արծվի բույն էր, ու վրան սավառնում էր շքեղ մայր արծիվը. երևի ինչ-որ օձ էր որսացել ձագերի համար: Թանգարանի աշխատակցուհին պատմում էր ոգևորված՝ արծվի մասին, նրա առանձնահատկությունների, տեսակի պահպանման խնդրի մասին ու… արծիվը ցած ընկավ: Տեսարանը մեկն էր նրանցից, երբ ուղղակի ոչինչ ասել չես կարողանում: Կինը, որ քիչ առաջ ոգեշնչված խոսում էր, քար կտրեց ու չգիտեր ինչ ասել: Տպավորություն էր, թե ոչ թե միլիոն անգամ պտտեցրած տեսանյութ էր, այլ կենդանի տեսարան: Արծվին կրակեցին, հայ որսորդները, հետաքրքրության ու հաճույքի համար:
Հենց էդ օրը ես հասկացա, որ չի կարելի լինել արծիվ, դա վտանգավոր է թե քո, թե շրջապատիդ համար, իսկ եթե ուզում ես ապրել, պիտի լինես միջակ մի բու, կամ փայտփորիկ, բայց ոչ արծիվ: Միջակությունը, բառի ուղիղ իմաստով, սեփական գոյության պահպանման միակ ու վստահելի եղանակն է: Եթե ուզում ես լինել, պիտի չառանձնանան, չճախրես բոլորից բարձր ու չլինես ինքնատիպ, այլ լինես ինչ-որ բոլորը ՝ սեփական թևերի հնարավորություններից անտեղյակ ու «գոհ»:
Շատ ջրեր են հոսել էդ օրից, ու նույնիսկ աղոտ եմ հիշում, թե ինչ էի տեսել վերոնշյալ թանգարանում, ինչից էի տպավորվել՝ մինչև տեսանյութը, ինչ էի մտածում կամ զգում՝ էդ բոլոր կենդանիների «մակետները» տեսնելիս, բայց միտքը, որ արծիվներին սպանում են «հաճույքի» համար, դեռ հանգիստ չի տալիս:
Հիմա հետ եմ նայում ու գիտակցում, որ իմ կյանքում հանդիպած բոլոր արծիվներին կյանքը կամ նրանում եղած մարդակերպ էակները փորձել են փետրահան անելով վերացնել, որովհետև քանի դեռ կան արծիվներ, ոչ մի փայտփորիկ չի կարող գոհանալ սեփական գոյությամբ, իսկ եթե չկան հզոր ու բարձր թռիչքով արծիվներ, նույնիսկ խոտերի վրա թռչկոտող երկարակտուց ճնճղուկներն են «գոհ»:
Բայց ես գիտեմ, որ էս անգամ ածիվը պիտի հաղթի, մենք պիտի ապացուցենք, որ ամենից բարձր թռիչքը մերն է, մենք ենք արքան էս երկնքի: Ես պիտի հավատամ դրան, որպեսզի հաղթենք: Ես ստիպված եմ հավատալ դրան, քանի որ միայն հավատքն է՝ առ ամենակարող Աստված ու նրա ՝ մեզ տված անսպառ ուժը՝ որ կարող է հաղթել կյանքի ու խեղված հասարակության հարվածներին:

Հ.Գ. Վերնագիր՝ Ի. Ալլեգրովայի
Հ.Հ.Գ. Գրածս ոչ մի կապ չունի վերջերս տեղի ունեցած դեպքերի հետ

----------

Lusinamara (02.07.2012), murmushka (02.07.2012), Smokie (02.07.2012), yerevanci (22.10.2012), Բարձրահասակ (22.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (06.09.2012)

----------


## Dayana

Սիրում եմ էս ֆորումի կանխատեսելիությունը, ավելի ճիշտ, ֆորումցիների  :Smile: 

Սիրում եմ «Ֆորումի անդամների լուսանկարները»  բաժինը, ու հատկապես էն, որ ցանկացած գրառում կարող է շատ բան ասել կոնկրետ մարդու մասին, մնացածի ՝ էդ մարդու նկատմամբ ունեցած վերաբերմունքի մասին, և այլն: Ես, օրինակ, էդ բաժնում նկար տեղադրելուց արդեն գիտեմ, ովքեր ինձ չեն սիրում  :LOL:  Ու նենց եմ ուրախանում, որովհետև ես էլ իրանց չեմ սիրում  :LOL:  Ու նենց չէ էլի, որ մի վատ բան են արել, այլ ուղղակի սիրելու արժանիքներ չունեն  :LOL:  
Հիմա ստեղ հարցուփորձ ա սկսում, թե էդ ո՞վ կամ ո՞վքեր են, որ դու չես սիրում  :LOL:  բայց ասեմ ձեզ, իրանք շատ են ու խուճուճ  :LOL: 

Խուճուճ ասեցի, հիշեցի, Կած, այ Կած, էսօր մտածել եմ, թե ինչի եմ քեզ շատ սիրում, դու լրիվ էն  The way we were-ի «խուճուճ» Քեթին ես  :Love:

----------

CactuSoul (13.07.2012), Chilly (13.07.2012), Freeman (18.07.2012), Katka (13.07.2012), Lusinamara (13.07.2012), Nadine (13.07.2012), Smokie (13.07.2012), yerevanci (22.10.2012), Արևհատիկ (15.07.2012), Նաիրուհի (06.09.2012), Շինարար (13.07.2012)

----------


## Dayana

Շինարարը էս տեղադրել էր ֆեյսբուքում, լավ չի հնչում, բայց հոգիս տակնուվրա եղավ: Թշնամուս չեմ ցանկանա զգալ էն, ինչ ես զգացի օդանավակայանում ՝ ծնողներիս հրաժեշտ տալուց, երբ գալիս էինք էստեղ, ու նույնիսկ իմ խոստումն ու համոզմունքը, որ ես մինչև 2 տարի վերադառնալու եմ, չմեղմեց էդ: Ես չեմ կարոտում հողը, ջուրն ու Մասիսը, այլ կարոտում եմ իմ հիշողությունները, էն ամենն ինչ կապված ա Հայաստանի հետ, ծնողներիս, հարազատներիս, սակավաթիվ ընկերներիս: Հիմա սկսել եմ հասկանալ, թե ի՞նչ են զգում էն հայերը, որ ծնվել էն դրսում, ապրել դրսում ու միակ հիշողությունը ՝ հայրենիքի հետ կապված՝ դա ծնողներից կամ պապերից մնացած Մասիսի ու Արաքսի մասին պատմություններն են, դրա համար էլ մարդիկ կարոտում են դա, ու երբ գալիս են Հայաստան, տեսնում են, թե ինչ սարսափելի վիճակ ա, չեն ուզում մնալ, գնում, ու դրսից են «սիրում» հայրենիքը: 
Ստեղ լիքը անեծք մեր բոլոր երեք նախագահներին, բոլոր գործող, չգործող  նախարարներին, որ կերան մեզ էլ, մեր երկիրն էլ, մեզ էլ դարձրին «թափառական»:

Հ.Գ. Կներեք ապատեղեկատվության համար, փաստորեն տեսահոլովակն ինչ-որ ուրիշ մեկն էր տեղադրել, իսկ իմ շատ սիրելի Շինարարն ուղղակի էդ մասին գրառում էր կատարել:

Հ.Հ.Գ. էլի էն իմ սիրելի տանկիստների համար. «իմ շատ սիրելի Շինարարը» ուղղակի գեղեցիկ արտահայտություն ա, ստեղ սիրահարվել, ամուսնանալ, սիլի-բիլի անել բան չխառնեք:  :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (17.07.2012), Arpine (15.07.2012), Katka (15.07.2012), My World My Space (15.07.2012), Smokie (16.07.2012), yerevanci (22.10.2012), Արէա (15.07.2012), Դատարկություն (18.07.2012), Լուսաբեր (16.07.2012), Նաիրուհի (06.09.2012), Ներսես_AM (15.07.2012), Շինարար (15.07.2012)

----------


## Dayana

Տեսնես ինչի՞ են իմ ընկերների 99.9% կոմպլեքսավորվում իմ հետ շփվելուց, ինչքան ուսումնասիրում եմ, ոչ սուպեռ խելոք եմ, ոչ սուպեռ հնարամիտ, ոչ էլ մի ուրիշ սուպեռ հատկությամբ, բայց արի ու տես, որ մարդիկ կոմպլեքսավորվում են ***մեջ անում ընկերությունը։

----------

Chilly (17.07.2012), Claudia Mori (17.07.2012), My World My Space (18.07.2012), yerevanci (22.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (06.09.2012), Շինարար (17.07.2012)

----------


## Dayana

Ժող, էս Շինարարն ինձ ասում ա, որ բոլոր խնդիրներն ունեն լուծում (ա լյա վսեխ բեդ աձին ատվետ). պետք ա գրպանահատ դառնալ  :Black Eye:

----------

Arpine (18.07.2012), yerevanci (22.10.2012), Շինարար (18.07.2012)

----------


## Dayana

Մոտս անհագ խոսելու ցանկություն է առաջացել, ու դրա ապացույցն այն է, որ անդադար ինքս ինձ հետ խոսում եմ։ Որոշեցի դրա դեմն առնել ու սկսեցի ընկերներիս հերթով բզբզել տարբեր չաթերով, բայց մի տեսակ թեմա չունեմ խոսել, հենց էնպես ջուր ծեծելու մտքեր են, իսկ մարդկանց գործիծ կտրել հիմարությունների համար անհարմար է։
Կարոտել եմ երևի էդ ջեւր ծեծելն էլ, լուրջ-լուրջ խոսելն էլ, ինձ էլ ՝ էդ ամենի մեջ։ Կարոտել եմ հայկական արտահայտությունները՝ «Ա՜յ տղա, Պավլեից թռչող չի լինի։ Նա ալարում է տեղից վեր կենալ ՝ թռչե՜լ․․․ Հրանտ եմ կարդում, սիրտս սարերն է ուզում, իսկ երբ սարերում էի ՝ միտքս ծուռ էր, թե քաղաքակրթություն եմ ուզում, ազնվություն, եվրոպական անտարբերություն․․․ 

Հ․Գ․ Ղարաբաղի մասին գիտի, Թուրքիային ինձնից շատ շուտով կատի,Կոմիտասին դեռ անունով է ճանաչում, քիչ-քիչ պահը հասունանում է, որ էս բոյովին սկսեմ հայերեն սովորացնել  :Jpit:

----------

Arpine (26.07.2012), CactuSoul (26.07.2012), Katka (26.07.2012), murmushka (26.07.2012), Smokie (25.07.2012), yerevanci (22.10.2012), Գալաթեա (25.07.2012), Լուսաբեր (25.07.2012), Նաիրուհի (06.09.2012), Շինարար (27.07.2012)

----------


## Dayana

էսօրվա մտքերս. գլխիս փոխարեն շատ մեծ ձմերուկ ա դրած, ու բոլորն ինչ-որ լուրջ բան են թաքցնում:  ::}:

----------

Katka (27.07.2012), My World My Space (04.02.2013), VisTolog (27.07.2012), yerevanci (22.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (06.09.2012), Շինարար (27.07.2012)

----------


## Dayana

Ես նենց շնորհակալ եմ ծնողներիս, որ ինձ էսպիսին են դաստիարակել. ես գիտեմ, որ եթե նույնսիկ Սամվելը «էշին դղա» էր, մեկ ա, մարդը իրա ձևով փորձում էր պահել ազգը, կրոնը, իսկ հիմա Վասակ Սյունիից էլ բերթար դեմքերի եմ հանդիպում, որ պատրաստ են սեփական լեզուն ու ազգությունը ուրանալ, մի քիչ ավելի լավ ապրելու համար: Այ եթե փոքր ժամանակ մի լավ քոթակեին դրանց, էսօր տենց ապուշ մտքեր չէին ունենա:

Հ.Գ. ես ամաչում եմ, որ անտանելի սխալներով եմ գրում, ու որ իմ սեփական ժողովրդի պատմությունը լավ չգիտեմ:

----------

Arpine (28.07.2012), CactuSoul (02.08.2012), keyboard (28.07.2012), murmushka (28.07.2012), Ripsim (28.07.2012), Smokie (30.07.2012), yerevanci (22.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (06.09.2012)

----------


## Dayana

Մարրդիկ կան, որ առաջին, երկրորդ ու դեռ 100րդ հայացքից էլ կարգին մարդ են երևում, բայց հենց պոչը տրորում ես, տեսնում ես դրանց իսկական, զզվելի երեսը: Դա ոչ մի կապ չունի ոչ ադեկվատ իրավիճակների հետ, դա ուղղակի իրավիճակ է, երբ մարդու ամբողջ հոտած հոգին դուրս է թափվում արտաքին աշխարհ, ու դու զարմանում, ապուշ ես կտրում, թե ո՞նց կարող էիր չնկատել դա, ու տարիների ընթացքում `կողքից հետևելով էդ մարդկանց, սկսում ես ավելի շատ զարմանալ ինքդ քո վրա, որ չէիր նկատել, ու էդ զարմանաքը կամաց-կամաց փոխվում ա վախի, որ դու մարդկանց ճանաչել չես կարողանում, ու միշտ վտանգ կա, որ հերթական «շատ վատ բառ»-ին համարելու ես հարազատ կամ ընկեր, ու հետո պարզելու ես, որ ուղղակի «էն նույն վատ բառ»-ից ա:

Հ.Գ. Ուղղակի հիշեցի, թե ինչպես տարիներ առաջ, գիշերը 5-ին, մեկն ինձ ասեց. «ես շատ երջանիկ եմ, ու քանի որ ուզում եմ դու էլ երջանիկ լինես....» ու ասեց ամենավատը, որ երբևէ կարող էին ինձ ասել, ու դրա ծանրության տակից ես դեռ դուրս չեմ կարողանում գալ: Հիշեցի, ու էլի զարմացա իմ վրա:  :Smile:

----------

Arpine (02.09.2012), CactuSoul (02.09.2012), Claudia Mori (02.09.2012), cold skin (08.09.2012), erexa (02.09.2012), Katka (11.10.2012), My World My Space (04.02.2013), Smokie (06.09.2012), yerevanci (22.10.2012), Yevuk (08.09.2012), Արէա (02.09.2012), Հարդ (02.09.2012), Նաիրուհի (06.09.2012)

----------


## Dayana

Մեր «ռեսեփշընիստ» աղջիկը ոնց որ հայ լինի։  :LOL:  Հերիք չի բացել էր էն, ինչ ինձ էր ուղարկված, ստուգելու համար՝ սիրուն ա՞, թե՞ չէ, հլը բացիկն էլ կարդացել էր։  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (05.10.2012), John (05.10.2012), keyboard (06.10.2012), murmushka (06.10.2012), yerevanci (22.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (23.10.2012), Շինարար (05.10.2012)

----------


## Dayana

Դրսում ապրելու ամենամեծ վախն էն ա, որ կարող ա մի օր ես էլ դառնամ էս «սփյուռքահայերից», ովքեր Հայաստան գնալը ավելորդ ժամանակի ու գումարի կորուստ են համարում, ծնողներին ու հարազատներին հիշում-զանգում-գրում են տարին երկու-երեք անգամ ու անծանոթ հայերից ֆոբիաներ ունեն, էն կարգի, որ դրսում հայ տեսնելիս սկսում են խոսել «տեղական» լեզուներով։ Դա իմ ՝ հայ տեսակի քոքահան անելու ամենազզվելի ձևը կլինի։

----------

CactuSoul (23.10.2012), yerevanci (22.10.2012), Աթեիստ (09.02.2013), Դատարկություն (24.10.2012), Լեո (03.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (23.10.2012), Շինարար (22.10.2012), Ռուֆուս (23.10.2012)

----------


## Dayana

Նախկինում սիրելի երգեն էլ դուրս չեն գալիս, նախկինում կարդացած գրքերն անհետաքրքիր են թվում, նախկինում դիտած ֆիլմերը ՝ ժամանակի վատնում, նախկինում թանկ մարդիկ՝ անհետաքրքիր ու նախկին... O_o Քաչալ ու բեղավոր հրեայի եմ լսում. ծերանում ե՞մ  :Unsure:

----------

Katka (18.01.2013), Smokie (06.02.2013), Yevuk (11.02.2013), Այբ (03.04.2013), Գալաթեա (18.01.2013), Նիկեա (03.04.2013)

----------


## Dayana

Հայերենի հետ լուրջ խնդիրներ ունեմ: Չէի ասի, թե նախկինում հայերենս անթերի էր, բայց եթե մի քիչ լարվեի, գոնե մի նորմալ նախադասութուն կարող էի կազմել, իսկ հիմա ի վիճակի եմ նորմալ հայերեն միտք կազմել միայն շաբաթ-կիրակի օրերին, երբ չեմ լսել ու խոսել տարբեր լեզուներով: 4 տարբեր լեզուների անընդհատ միահյուսումը իմ միակ գլխի համար անհաղթահարելի ա  :Sad:

----------

erexa (09.02.2013), Jarre (23.08.2013), Katka (09.02.2013), murmushka (09.02.2013), Smokie (11.02.2013), Yevuk (11.02.2013), Նաիրուհի (05.03.2013), Շինարար (09.02.2013)

----------


## Dayana

Կան երևույթներ, որոնք քեզնից ուժեղ են՝ ինչքան էլ գլուխդ պատեպատ տաս: Լրիվ մոռացության մեջ քո համաև խախանդ սթրված ես ՝ սև ջհանդամի տակ ՝ 4 օր անդադար տեղած ձյան տակ, մեկ էլ միամիտ մի բան ես կարդում ու հերիք ա մի բառ ու նույն հին աջափսանդալը գլխիդ ա թափվում:

Կրադալ ա պետք, շատ կարդալ ու հավատալ, որ ուրիշները ճիշտ էին  :Smile:

----------

erexa (14.02.2013), Katka (15.02.2013), Mephistopheles (05.03.2013), Yevuk (14.02.2013), Նաիրուհի (05.03.2013), Շինարար (14.02.2013)

----------


## Dayana

էսօրվա երկար «բանակցությունների» արդյունքում ծնված goal-ը. պիտի աշխատեմ քիչ խոսել  :Yes:

----------


## Dayana

> Քաղաքը կամաց-կամաց ծածկվում էր սպիտակով: Մերիդի հյուրանոցի բակը նման էր մանկությանս մոնոպոլիայի տախտակին, որ ինքս էի գծել սպիտակ ստվարաթղթի վրա, սև մատիտով ներկելով «անցուղիները»: Քայլ երկու... Ձմռան գալուստը նման էր սպիտակ բվի, որ կռկռում էր ամբողջ գիշեր, ինչպես միսիս Սթյուարդի քայլերը ՝ մեր բակի թարմ ձյան շերտի վրա քայլելիս:Միսիս Սթյուարդը մեր առաջին և դեռևս միակ տանտիրուհին է: Բնակարանը, որ մենք վարձում էինք, գտնվում էր քաղաքի արևմտյան հատվծում, մի եռահարկ շինություն էր, սպիտակ ներկված ու կանաչ տանիքով, որի երկրորդ հարկի պատշգամբին փակցված էր «Սթյուարթների հյուրանոց» ցուցանակը:Նախասրահի մուտքի դուռը ածուխի պես սև էր, ու պարոն Սեն Լյուին՝ մի ծեր ազնվական, ով տարիների ընթացքում վերածվել էր նախկին ազնվականի ու ներկա ցնցոտիավոր անտունի հին խրտվիլակի, անվանում էր «42-ի հրդեհի զավակ»:


Նոր գտա էս: Ես եմ գրել: Երբ և ինչու, լավ չեմ հասկանում: Ինձ մեկ-մեկ թվում ա, որ ինչ-որ մեկն ունի իմ բլոգների ծածկագրերը, ու ժամանակ առ ժամանակ մտնում ինչ-որ բաներ ա «դրաֆթ» թողնում, որ ես շարունակեմ, որովհետև ինչքան էլ ուղեղս լարում եմ, չեմ կարողանում հիշել, թե երբ ու ինչի եմ գրել ինչ-որ կիսատ-պռատ բաներ, ինչ եմ ուզել ասել, ինչ կա տողատակերում, ու ոչինչ չեմ հասկանում: Չեմ էլ խմում, անտերը, որ ասեմ հարբած ժամանակ եմ գրել: Բա լավ, էդ «բոտն» ո՞վ ա, որ տենց բլոգներիս «մուտք» ունի (ոնց փորձեցի access կամ доступ բառերը հայերեն թարգմանել, չստացվեց, իսկ ես հայերենը մոռացել եմ  ):

----------

Smokie (18.03.2013)

----------


## Dayana

Որ փոքր էի, ինձ սովորեցնում էին, որ լեդին, ա լյա աղջիկը, պիտի խոսի միայն անհրաժեշտության դեպքում, երբ հարցն ուղղված է նրան, բայց էն գլխից էլ ուշքս իմը չէր շատախոսելու համար, ու էդպես էլ չսովորեցի էդ քչախոսության կանոնը, ի հավելոմն էն բոլոր կաոնների, ըստ որոնց պետք է ուղիղ նստել, ձայնն անհարկի չբարձրացնել և այլն, որոնք իհարկե  հետագայում խնդիրներ առաջացրեցին ինձ համար, որոնցից են թույլ նյարդերը, հաճախ ափերից դուրս գալը, կուզիկությունն ու ողնաշարի ցավը, բայց էդ բոլորը սպորտով ու այլ էնթերթեյնմընթներով կարելի է շտկել, բայց այ շատախոսելու դեմ ոչինչ անել չեմ կարող ու բոլոր մեծագույն խնդիրներս իհարկե առաջանում են լեզվիս վրա չկարողանալու պատճառով․ ասում եմ բաներ, որոնց մասին պետք էր լռել, շատ եմ խոսում  ու հարցեր տալիս՝ գուցե հոգնեցնելու աստճան, նույնիսկ եթե էդ բոլոր խոսակցություններս ու հարցերս ունեն բարի նպատակ և ոչ մի փորփրում։ Երբեմն չեմ գտնում ճիշտ մարդկանց որոշակի հարցի շուրջ խոսելու համար ու ինքս ինձ հետ եմ շատ երկար խոսում, քննարկում, բայց սա էլ լոկալ նշանակության խնդիր է, իսկ այ լուրջ ու կարևոր խնդիր է ինձ համար ուրիշների լռելը։ Օրինակ ակումբում կան  գրանցված անդամներ, ովքեր ակտիվ են, հանդիպումների են գնում, բոլորից ու ամեն ինչից տեղյակ են, բավականին գրառումներ ունեն, սակայն խոսում են միայն ըստ անհրաժեշտության ու լռում են շատ հաճախ։ Էդ տեսակի մարդկանց հետ ինձ շատ անհարմար ա, ես վախենում եմ էդ տեսակի մարդկանցից, ովքեր երկար չափ ու ձև են անում, հետո մի նախադասություն ասում կամ գրում, ու նենց չի, որ իմ շատախոսության մեջ ես խոսքի արժեքը կորցրել եմ կամ չեմ գնահատում ուրիշի խոսքը, ավելին, ես էդ բոլոր խոսքերին շատ մեծ կարևորություն եմ տալիս, ու բոլոր ասելիքներիս վրա էլ մտածում եմ, գոնե մի քանի վայրկյան  :Jpit:  բայց յուրաքանչյուր լռելուս համար շատ ավելի երկար եմ մտածում ու շատ ավելի կարևոր եմ համարում էդ լռելը, ու երբ կան շրջակայքում մարդիկ, ովքեր շատ ավելի լռում են, քան խոսում, իրենցից ինչ-որ թաքնված վտանգ եմ զգում։

----------

Chilly (03.04.2013), einnA (03.04.2013), John (03.04.2013), Kita (04.04.2013), murmushka (03.04.2013), My World My Space (03.04.2013), Ruby Rue (03.04.2013), Smokie (03.04.2013), Valentina (03.04.2013), Այբ (03.04.2013), ԱնԱիդա (16.05.2013), Արևհատիկ (05.04.2013), Գալաթեա (03.04.2013), Նիկեա (03.04.2013), Շինարար (03.04.2013)

----------


## Dayana

Էսօր լրացավ իմ իմիգրացիայի մի տարին։ Ակումբում մի թեմա կա ՝ վերջին վեց ամիսը։ Նախկինում, երբ էդ թեմայի կողքով անցնում էի, մտածում էի, թե ինչ ակտիվ ու լիքն ա ուրիշների կյանքն ու ինչ տաղտուկ ու անփոփոխ ա ՝ իմը, իսկ էսօր, եթե հետ հայացք գցեմ վերջին մի տարվա վրա, էնքան լիքն ա ու բազմազան, որ կարծես գնչուական տոնավաճառ լինի։ Չսիրեցի վերջին մի տարին ՝ տանը չլինելու, կորուստների, մեծանալու տարին։ Միշտ զարմանում էի, թե ինչի՞ էն մարդիկ հլը ձվից դուրս չեկած ուզում ծնողներից առանձին ապրել, ու երբ ինքս ստիպված եղա առանձնանալ, զգացի, թե ինչ ճիշտ էի նախկինում։ Չկա ավելի անհեթեթ բան, քան սեփական արմատներից պռճոկվելը․ միշտ վտանգ կա, որ չես «կպնի»։ Ես էստեղ չեմ կպնում, ու քանի գնում, էնքան ավելի հստակ եմ պատկերացնում, թե ոնց եմ մի օր հայհոյելու էս դարչնագույն ժողովրդին ու հետ գնալու դեպի իմ արևը, բայց էս տեղական արևները ՝ հայերը ստիպում են հիշել էն բոլորին, ովքեր իմ հողը պառազիտի պես խժռում են։ 

Ուրեմն որ նոր էի եկել, լրիվ կանաչ էի, անընդհատ պատուհանից դուրս էի նայում, ու մտածում էի, որ էնտեղ լինելու ա ինչ-որ մեկը, ով ասելու ա․ «վեր կաց, բալ, գնում ենք տուն», ու ես իրերս ժողվելու էի ու հայդա, հետո սկսեցի զգալ, որ ոչ ոք չի գալիս ՝ բացառությամբ անդադար անձրևի, հետո սկսեցի դրսում մարդիկ տեսնել, ովքեր էստեղ չպիտի լինեին։ Էստեղ մայիսի վերջին հրավառություններ են լինում, նույնիսկ հրավառության մրցույթ, ու էդ մարդաշատ վայրերում մեկ-մեկ քարանում էի, երբ ինչ-որ մեկին տեսնում էի, մինչև կողքից ուշադրությունս հետ էին հավաքում։ Հետո եկավ հետաքրքրության շրջանը, երբ ամեն ինչ նոր էր ու հետաքրքիր ՝ աշխատանք, մարդիկ, կյանքի ռիթմ, իսկ հետո եկավ մերժման, հրաժարվելու էտապը ՝ ոչինչ դուր չի գալիս, ամեն ինչ ազդում ա վրաս․․․
Էսօր կամանդիրիս կոմպլեմենտին ի պատասխան ասեցի, որ վզինս ընկերներս են իմ համար պատրաստել, ու ավելի շատ կարոտեցի տունս, ընկերներիս,  նույնիսկ գրողի տարած նախկին աշխատանքս, որտեղ մի քանի «ոչ նորմատիվային բառապաշարի» մարդիկ անընդհատ կյանքս ու շրջակա աշխարհս թունավորում էին։

----------

CactuSoul (15.05.2013), Chilly (15.05.2013), einnA (17.05.2013), erexa (15.05.2013), Katka (22.05.2013), My World My Space (15.05.2013), Peace (15.05.2013), Smokie (15.05.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (15.05.2013), Valentina (15.05.2013), Yevuk (22.07.2013), Այբ (15.05.2013), ԱնԱիդա (16.05.2013), Արևհատիկ (18.05.2013), Դատարկություն (15.05.2013), Մարկիզ (15.05.2013), Ներսես_AM (15.05.2013), Շինարար (15.05.2013), Ուլուանա (17.05.2013)

----------


## Dayana

Յոգայի դասատուս դուրս ա եկել էն սպորտ․ ակումբից, որտեղ ես եմ հաճախում ՝ հենց մեր տան կողքին։ Հիմա ընկել եմ դեսուդեն, փորձում եմ գտնել իրեն։ Ընկերներս հետաքրքրվում են, թե էդ ինչո՞վ ա Ռադկան տենց աչքիս լույսը դառել, որ ուզում եմ անպայման իրա մոտ գնալ, ու ես իմ սև արևին փորձում եմ դա բացատրել։ Մի քանի ժամ փորձեցի բացատրել, թե ինչ ճիշտ վարժություններ ենք անում, թե ինչ ուշադիր ա մեջքիս հանդեպ, թե ինչքան լավ եմ քնում իր պարապմունքներից հետո, որովհետև մեջս ընդհանրապես չի ցավում, իսկ 12 ժամ անդադար նստողի մեջը միշտ ցավում ա, ու տեսնելով, որ արդյունքի չեմ հասնում, որոշեցի դասատուիս նկարներով կիսվել, որ տեսնեն, թե ինչ ճկուն ու լավ մարզիկ ա։ Էն էլ թարսի պես ես էդ աղջկա մենակ մերկ նկարներն ունեմ։ Այսինքն ես չէ, ֆեյսբուքը, որտեղ ինքը ինչ-որ սուպեր-ֆանտաստիկ մարմնամարզական դիրքերով նկարվել ա, ու ակումբի էջում տեղադրել։ Ու դա մեծ բացթողում էր հայերի մոտ։  :Black Eye:

----------

Chilly (19.06.2013), Smokie (19.06.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (01.07.2013), Stranger_Friend (19.06.2013), Այբ (19.06.2013), Շինարար (19.06.2013), Ռուֆուս (19.06.2013)

----------


## Dayana

Ինչ եկել էի Ռեդ Հաթ, ինձ թվում էր էլ երբեք աշխատանքա-ներվային վիճակներ չեմ ունենալու, մինչև չհայտնվեց իմ չեխ ինտերնը․
բութ, շատակեր, չաղ, վերջին հազարամյակում չլողացած, ծույլ մի տղա, որ ոչինչ չի ուզում անի ՝ մեկ ա փողը ստանում ա, ինչի՞ իրան նեղություն տա, անընդհատ դոդ դեմքով նայում ա երեսիս ու ինչքան խոսում եմ, բացատրում, մեկ ա վերջում հասկանալի էր հարցիս ձեռքով քիչ-միչ տեսակի պատասխան ա տալիս, ու արդյունքում ոչինչ չի հասկանում։ Ու ոչ միայն չի հասկանում անգլերեն, ոչ միայն չի հասկանում թե ինչ եմ խոսում, ոչ միայն ծույլ աշակերտի պես ընթացքում մտքում ոչխար ա հաշվում կամ ֆուտբոլ խաղում, այլ ընթացքում անընդհատ ջրի մի մեծ կում ա բերանն առնում ու սկսում ղլղլացնել:  :Wacko:  Ես մի ամիս դիմացա, ոչ մեկին չբողոքեցի, բոլոր մենեջերներին դրական «ֆիդբեք» տվեցի իր մասին, բայց էլ չեմ դիմանում։  Հնդիկ ինտերնս մի քանի տասնյակ անգամ ավելի լավն ա, եթե մի բան ասում եմ, սովորում ա, չհասկացածը հարցնում ա, մի քանի անգամ կրկնել ա տալիս, ու պահում ա գիտելիքը, իսկ սա ասածներիցս մի տող անգամ չի հասկանում ու գրածներս էլ նեղություն չի քաշում կարդա, առանց կարդալու քոփի-փասթ ա անում տեքստըվի ֆայլի մեջ ու դոդ դեմքով նայում դեմքիս։ Բի2-ն վերադառնում ա կամաց-կամաց ու ես էլի չեմ կարողանալու բացասական բան ասել մարդու մասին, հերթական անգամ չեմ կարող իմ վրա էնքան պատասխանատվություն վերցնեմ, որ ֆիդբեքիս պատճառով մարդուն գործից հանեն ու հերթական հոգեառի հետս քարշ եմ տալու։ Կամաց-կամաց հոգեխանգարմունք եմ ստանում։

----------

John (27.06.2013), Smokie (27.06.2013), Valentina (27.06.2013), Ռուֆուս (01.07.2013), Վոլտերա (27.06.2013)

----------


## Dayana

Վերջ, սառույցը շարժվեց, առաջին սկրիպտը պատրաստ ա, առաջին առաջադրանքները կատարվում են։ (sun) Անցյալ շաբաթ հիստերիկ-պանիկայի մեջ էի, որ ինտերնիցս ոչինչ դուրս չի գա, իսկ էսօր կամաց-կամաց առաջ ա գնում, ոնց որ թե։  Ինձ ինչ-որ պահերի բնացնում եմ նրա վրա, որ ինտերնի մասին խոսելիս «մենք»-ով եմ խոսում, էն ծնողների պես, որ երեխայի ամեն քայլին ասում են` «մենք քայլում ենք», «մենք արդեն ատամ ունենք» ...

----------

CactuSoul (01.07.2013), keyboard (01.07.2013), Stranger_Friend (02.07.2013), Valentina (01.07.2013), yerevanci (19.07.2013), Այբ (01.07.2013), Շինարար (01.07.2013), Ռուֆուս (01.07.2013), Վոլտերա (01.07.2013)

----------


## Dayana

Ինչ-որ մի պահից Հայաստանում սկսեց  չհերիքել, դուր չգալ հայկական հեռուստատեսությունը, որից առաջ ռուսական հանրամատչելի հեռուստատեսությունն էր հոգնեցրել ՝ անդադար աղմուկ աղաղակներով, կռիվներով, հայհոյանքներով, ու ընտանիքով որոշեցինք փորձել արբանյակային ալեհավաք տեղադրել, փորձել մեծ քանակի հեռուստատեսությունների ցանկում գտնել մի քանի հետաքրքիր հաղորդումներ, ֆիլմեր և այլն։ Հետո էդ էլ սկսեց չերիքել ՝ ծովի հատակի ու բնության երևույթների մասին բոլոր հաղորդումներն անգիր էինք արել, ու էդ ժամանակ մեծ թափով մեջ ընկան ինտերնետային լրատվական կայքերն ու հաղորդումները։ Դրանք պետական ճանապարհով հեռուստատեսություն չխցկված մի մեծ բազմություն են, մի քանի բացառություններով, ովքեր սերիալային սկզբունքներով մի օր լրիվ կուլ կգնան։ Հիմա հայկական ինֆորմացիոն ալիքները ողողված են բացարձակ նույն նյութով ՝ տարբեր, իրարից ու թեմայից մի քանի կիլոմետր հեռու գտնվող վերնագրերով, իսկ տեսա-հաղորդումներն ուղղակի անգրագետ բազարներ են, ու դրա պատճառը ոչ միայն վատ հեռուստատեսությունն ա, այլ էդ վատ հեռուստատեսության դեմ ավելի վատ օնլայն պայքարը։ Պաստառները, ֆեյսբության ու թվիթերյան էջերն ու հղում-տեգերը, որոնցով իբր պիտի պայքարեն(ք) հեռուստաեթերի աղբի դեմ, իրենցից ներկայացնում են ավելի մեծ ագրեսիա, ավելի մեծ ծաղր, ավելի մեծ վտանգ ապագայի հանդեպ։ Բա լավ, հիմա ի՞նչ պիտի անենք, սովետական հանրագիրտարան կադա՞նք։  
Ես չգիտեմ թե ովքեր են հիմնական մեղավորներն էդ ամենի, էդ սուր ագրեսիայի, որ անընդհատ ցուցադրվում է հեռուստատեսությամբ, էդ փողոցային խոսակցությունների անդադար շարանի, բայց իրենք իրենց միսիան էնքան լավ են կատարել, որ հիմա չկա մի տիրույթ՝ այդ թվում նաև առցանց, որտեղ ագրեսիա ու լկտի ծաղր չլինի։ 

Էն նարցիս-հանդեսն էլ տարին 12 ամիս տեխնիկական խնդիրներով հասանելի չի։

----------

Jarre (19.07.2013), Smokie (21.07.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (20.07.2013), yerevanci (19.07.2013), Արևհատիկ (20.07.2013), Դատարկություն (19.07.2013), Շինարար (19.07.2013), Ռուֆուս (19.07.2013), Վոլտերա (19.07.2013)

----------


## Dayana

Էս չեխերը դեմք են:
Մի երկու օր առաջ ինձ արձակուրդ էի տվել, աշխատնաքին կեսօրին մոտ էի գնում, տրամվայում մի կին էր ՝ փոքրիկ աղջկա հետ: Երեխան կլիներ մի 3-4 տարեկան, ու ամբողջ ճանապարհին ձայնարկություններ էր հանում, կանգառների անուններն էր կրկնում, դրսում տեսած ամեն բան կրկնում էր: Էն ընթացքում, երբ տրամվայը կանգնել էր կարմիր լույսի տակ, մայրը որոշեց ցուցանակներից մեկի վրայի եղած-չեղածը երեխին արտասանել տա, ու էդտեղ մեծ սխալ գործեց: Երեխան նայում ա նրբերշիկին ու կրկնում ՝ պառեկ, հացին ՝ ռոհլիկ, մեկ էլ մի գավաթ տեսավ, ու մոր հարցին, թե դա ինչ ա առանց մտածելու ասեց ՝ պիվո: Հիմա մայրն ուզում ա երեխին համոզի, որ դա պիվո չի ու ասում  ա ՝ «մենք երեկ դրանից խմել ենք, երեկոյան, դա ի՞նչ ա», ու էս երեխեն մի քանի վայրկյան մտածելուց հետո ասեց՝  «պիվո՞»:  ::}: 
Էդ էր ու էդ, էս կինն էլ ոչ մի խոսք չտարավ ցուցափեղկի մնացած նկարների մասին:

----------

CactuSoul (23.07.2013), Smokie (21.07.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (20.07.2013), Valentina (21.07.2013), Արևհատիկ (22.07.2013), Դատարկություն (20.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (25.07.2013), Շինարար (21.07.2013), Ռուֆուս (20.07.2013)

----------


## Dayana

Էս վերջերս մեր դեպարտամենտով քաղաքից դուրս էինք գնացել ՝ մի քանի օրով, ու նենց ստացվեց, մի ֆինլանդիայում ապրող ռուսի հետ ծանոթացա ՝ մեր դեպարտամենտի դեմքերից ա, ու սա հենց առաջին իսկ պահից ասեց, որ  ես հաստատ հայ եմ ու նկատելով, որ իմ ազգի ու պատմության մասին եմ պատմում ամերիկացի թիմ լիդիս, պամեց, որ իր հետ վարձով բնակարան է կիսել ինչ-որ հայ ՝ Կարապետյան ազգանունով, որը էնքան էլ լավ մարդ չի եղել։ Ինքնասիրությանս կպավ, բայց ես իրան բացատրեցի, որ մենք միջակներ չունենք, մենք կարող ենք ունենալ մի-երկու վատ հայ, բայց դրա կողքին ունենք շատ լավ հայեր, ու էդ շատ լավերի նման ուրիշ ոչ մի ազգում չկա։
Հիմա ՝ տեսնելով մեր երիտասարդներին, բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր դուրս են եկել փողոց, ովքեր իրենց սեփական մեքենաներով մեր բոլորի համար ապագա են ստեղծում, ուզում եմ Նիկոյին գրեմ, ասեմ, որ էդ իրա ճանաչած հայն ուղղակի բացառություն ա եղել, ու որ ես հպարտ եմ, որ ես այսօրվա հայերի սերնդից եմ, այսօրվա երիտասարդներից։ Շատ եմ նեղվում, որ հիմա ես էլ Հայաստանում չեմ ՝ իրենց կողքին, բայց էդ շատ կարճ ժամանակին խնդիր ա, քանի գնում, ավելի եմ համոզվում դրանում։

----------

CactuSoul (25.07.2013), Chilly (25.07.2013), einnA (27.07.2013), Katka (26.07.2013), Srtik (20.10.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (25.07.2013), Valentina (25.07.2013), Արևհատիկ (26.07.2013), Լուսաբեր (25.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (25.07.2013), Նիկեա (26.07.2013), Ռուֆուս (25.07.2013)

----------


## Dayana

Ջիգարխանյանի հարցազրույցներից էի լսում ՝ ժամանակավորապես հասանելի է հաղորդման շրջանակներում։ Վերջերս հաճախ են իր հարցազրույցները ինտերնետներում աչքի տակ ընկնում, հուսամ էդ վատ նշան չի։ 
Ինչ էր հետաքրքիր՝ քանի դեռ Դիբրովն իրեն կորցրած, հիացած նայում էր Ջիգարխանյանին, մյուս հաղորդավարը ՝ Դմիտրի Գուբինը, փորձում էր խցկվել ԽՍՀՄ ժողովրդական արտիստի ՝ սեփական հոնքերի պես թավ ու խուճուճ անձնական կյանք ու զգացմունքներ, ու մի պահ ուղղակի լեզվից մի արտահայտություն պոկեց։ Ջիգարխանյանն ասեց․ «Եթե Ասված գոյություն ունի, ապա իր ստեղղծածներից լավագույնն էդ սերն ա, մնացածը կարևոր չեն դրա կողքին», ու հետո սկսեցին փորձել անել էն, ինչ մենք չորրորդ դասարանում էինք անում ՝ քննարկել ու փորձել սահմանել, թե ինչ ասած է սիրել ու սեր։ 

Մենք դպրոցում ՝ չոորորդ դասարանում, երբ մեզ լրիվ մեծ էինք զգացել ՝ աղջիկները չոլկա էին կտրել, իսկ տղերքի շուրթին մի երկու աղվամազ էր ծլել, ազատ ժամերին նստում էինք վառարանի կողքին (իմ դպրոցական կյանքում ամենից շատ տպավորվել են էդ նավթահոտ ձմեռային զրույցները, երբ ոչ դասամիջոցին, ոչ էլ առավել ևս ազատ դասաժամերին վառարանից մի մետր հեռու չէինք գնում, որ չցրտահարվենք) ու մեր արևին քննարկում էինք ինչ-որ բարդ թեմաներ ՝ սեր, հայրենիք, բանակ, Տիգրան Մեծ  :Jpit:  Էդ էն տարիքն էր, որ բոլորը բոլորին սիրում էին, անընդհատ ինչ-որ ինտրիգներ էին, դպրոցական սեղաններին ու օրագրերում տարբեր տեսակի սրտիկներ էին նկարում, քառատողեր էին իրար ձոնվում, որոնց մեծ մասը հիմա մեծ հիթեր են դառել։ (Գրողը տանի։) Էդ քննարկումները տենց էլ չավարտվեցին ու պարզվում ա, ոչ միայն մեր դասարանում, մեծ աշխարհն էլ ա փորձում ինչ-որ սահմանումներ տալ բարդ-բարդ երևույթներին ու հատկապես զգացմունքներին։ Յանի ի՞նչ․ առանց սահմանումների ապրելը զապադլո ա, հա՞։

----------

CactuSoul (23.08.2013), Smokie (23.08.2013), Srtik (20.10.2013), Դատարկություն (25.08.2013), Լեո (23.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (23.08.2013)

----------


## Dayana

Էսօր մեր ամառը վերջացել ու աշունն ա սկսել ՝ մթնել ա ու հեսա-հեսա անձրևա գալու, ու վաղն արդեն աշնանային կոշիկ ու վերարկու ենք հագնելու: Ես էլ որոշեցի տրամադրությունս բարձրացնել չեխերեն էն բառերի կրկնությամբ, որոնք ռուսերեն լեզվից ծանոթ են բացարձակ ուրիշ իմաստով կամ ուղղակի անհեթեթ են հնչում ռուսերեն:

Պոզոր - ուշադրություն
պոզոր սլեվա - ուշադրություն՝ զեղչ
լետուշկա - նավամատուցողուհի՞  :Huh:  (стюардесса)
զմռզլինա - պաղպաղակ
ուժասնի - հրաշալի
կռասնի - գեղեցիկ
ժիվոտ - կյանք
պոհանկա - հնդկաձավար 


Պատկերացրեք, որ մարդը նոր գալիս ա Չեխիա, ու կարճ հաղորդագրություն ա ստանում հեռախոսային օպերատորից «ժիվոտ յե կռասնի» տեքստով  :Jpit: 

Էլի կան:  Կավելացնեմ:

Բա որ հայերից մեկը գնացել ա բժշկի ու ասել ՝ «բոլի մնե ժիվոտ», էս խեղճ թերապևտը խառնվել ա իրար  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (25.08.2013), Cassiopeia (28.08.2013), einnA (28.08.2013), Freeman (25.08.2013), Ruby Rue (25.08.2013), Srtik (20.10.2013), Yevuk (26.08.2013), Արևհատիկ (27.08.2013), Դատարկություն (28.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (06.09.2013), Նարե91 (25.08.2013), Շինարար (25.08.2013), Ուլուանա (25.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (26.08.2013), Վոլտերա (25.08.2013)

----------


## Dayana

Չեխ կոլեգաներս նախանձում են։ Ըդիգ լավ է : Թե չէ հո տենց չի՞ լինի ՝ մի տարուց ավել աշխատես մի թիմում ու ոչ մեկ չնախանձի  :Jpit:

----------

Cassiopeia (28.08.2013), einnA (03.10.2013), Freeman (28.08.2013), keyboard (28.08.2013), Smokie (29.08.2013), Vardik! (08.10.2013), Արևհատիկ (29.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (06.09.2013), Շինարար (28.08.2013), Ուլուանա (28.08.2013), Վոլտերա (28.08.2013)

----------


## Dayana

Էս գրառումն ու իմ էսօրվա արկածներն իրար բռնացնելով պիտի ասեմ, որ ահագին լավ ա ինչ-որ պատճառով միայն վիրտուալ տարածքում մնալը։

Ինչ Հայաստանում չեմ, ընկերներս մի տեսակ անհետացել են։ Ժամանակին նույն մարդկանց հետ ամեն օր խոսում էինք ՝ չաթերով, գրեթե ամեն օր հանդիպում, շատ հաճախ զանգվում և այլն, իսկ ինչ էստեղ եմ, միայն երկու-երեք հոգի են, որ գրում են, իսկ զանգելու մասին էլ չասեմ։ Հեռախոսս գիտի ինքն անտեր շուն ա․ մեկ-մեկ էնքան եմ իրա գոյության մասին մոռանում, որ ինքն-իրան ապալիցքավորվում ու անջատվում ա, նույնիսկ ձայնը չեմ միացնում, որ գոնե ծլնգա ՝ տեղեկացնի իրա խղճուկ վիճակի մասին։ 
Պարզվեց, որ շատ քիչ ժամանակ էր պետք, որ սովորեի առանց ընկերների յոլա գնալ։ Սկզբում նեղվում-մեղվում էի, տեղին-անտեղին գրում էի, նենց իմ սև արևին հումորներ էի անում, ծիպա միամիտ եմ գրել, բայց իրականում ընկերների կարիք շատ ունեի, բայց թեմաները սահմանափակվում էին «դու էլ դառար սփյուռքահայ» կամ «գնացիր ՝ մնացիր» մտքերով, որոնք տեղից էլ խախուտ ներվերս լրիվ էին գզգզում։ Հիմա գիտեմ, որ էդ նախկին ընկերների մեծ բազմությունը, որոնց ես կարծես թե ոչնչով չեմ նեղացրել, ուղղակի ինչ-որ ժամանակահատվածի համար էին ու դրանից հեչ էլ տրագեդիա սարքել պետք չի։ Բայց դե, աբիդնը  :Smile: 

Հ․Գ․ Ափսոս, որ ռեալ կյանքում ֆեյսբուքի հայդ կոճակը չկա․ նենց հաճույքով մի քանիսին հայդ կանեի: Էն Էյս Վենտուրայի ֆիլմի պես, որ դուռը փակում ա ու գոռում, ոչինչ չի լսվում։ Սրանց մի քանիսին հայդ անեի ու չլսեի, չտեսնեի, իսկ իրանք լինեին ինչ-որ տեղ:

----------

Chilly (30.08.2013), einnA (03.10.2013), erexa (29.08.2013), murmushka (16.10.2013), My World My Space (06.09.2013), Smokie (29.08.2013), Vardik! (31.05.2014), Yevuk (31.08.2013), Աթեիստ (30.08.2013), Արևհատիկ (29.08.2013), Գալաթեա (29.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (06.09.2013), Շինարար (29.08.2013), Ուլուանա (29.08.2013), Վոլտերա (29.08.2013)

----------


## Dayana

Էսօր ահավոր իրանց կարիքն ունեմ ՝ 
sex_and_the_city_brunch.jpg


 Շնորհավոր ծնունդդ, ֆեյա։ Կներես, որ էդքան սուտ եմ խոսել։ Ես հավատում էի էդ ստերին ու մի տեսակ դեռ հավատում եմ հրաշքի։

----------

Katka (06.09.2013), Smokie (07.09.2013), Yevuk (07.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (06.09.2013), Նիկեա (12.11.2013)

----------


## Dayana

Էս մոծակս հենց ազատ կոմպ կամ հեռախոս ա տանը տեսնում, անմիջապես ինձ ա զանգում: 4 տարեկան ա  :Smile:  Մի հատ մազգավիկ գեղեցկուհի ա:
Էն որ նոր էր ծնվել, ամեն ինչ անում էի, որ ինձ հորքուր ասի, ու քանի մեծանում, էնքան էդ փոխվում էր. քիչ-քիչ հորքուրին անունս էր գումարվում, ու զգում էի, որ իրան ավելի հարմար ա ինձ անունով դիմելը: Նոր զանգել ա, էդ ընթացքում դուրս էին տանում իրան, ասում ա. «լավ Արմին, ես գնամ, հեսա գամ ու կզանգեմ», նենց մի տեսակ մեծավարի էլի, իբր լիքը գործ ունի, արանքում էլ դեռ հարմարացնում ա, որ ինձ զանգի:

Մի քանի օր առաջ հարցնում եմ.
- Ռեբ, գնալու ես պապիկին ու տատիկին տեսնե՞ս:
- Հա, եսի՞մ:
- Իսկ կարոտել ե՞ս պապիկին ու տատիկին: 
Էս երեխես իրա պապիկին ու տատիկին մենակ վիդեոքոլերով ա տեսել, US-ում են, մեկ էլ, թե.
- Քեզ եմ կարոտել, քե՜զ:

Որ պատկերացնում եմ մեծանալու ա ու ես իրա ամեն քայլը, ամեն տառեր սովորելն ու այբենարանի հանդեսը չտեսնեմ, մեռնելս գալիս ա:

----------

boooooooom (27.09.2013), CactuSoul (28.09.2013), Chilly (01.10.2013), einnA (03.10.2013), erexa (27.09.2013), Աթեիստ (27.09.2013), Արամ (27.09.2013), Արևհատիկ (30.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (28.09.2013), Նիկեա (12.11.2013), Ուլուանա (27.09.2013), Վոլտերա (27.09.2013)

----------


## Dayana

Ո՜նց եմ կարոտել  :Sad:

----------

keyboard (01.10.2013), Գալաթեա (02.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (02.10.2013), Շինարար (01.10.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (01.10.2013)

----------


## Dayana

Էս, ի՜նչ արև ա էս մեր հունգարացին   :Love:

----------


## Dayana

Ինչի՞ են էս ops-eng-երն էսքան տապոռ, չեմ հասկանում։ Մոտս տպավորություն ա, ու արդեն բավականին հիմնավոր, որ իրենց գործը մարդկանց «ցրելն» ա․ կապ չունի ինչ հարցով ես իրենց դիմել, իրենք միշտ կտնեն «մի անգամ էլ փորձի»  տեսակի պատասխան, իսկ եթե հանկարծ նորմալ պատասխան են տալիս կամ լուծումն են խնդիրդ, ուրեմն քեզ լրիվ են ցրում․․․  :Bye: 
 :Shout:

----------

keyboard (16.10.2013), Գալաթեա (16.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (04.11.2013)

----------


## Dayana

Էս մեր արտասահմանցի կոլեգաներն ինձ ու Պստո Արևին՝ հարսիկիս իրարից չեն տարբերում: Չէ, նենց չի որ նման ենք, բայց իրանց աչքին մենք նույն կանաչ այլմոլորակայինն ենք:

Մի ամերիկացի կոլեգա ունենք ՝ Կրիսը: Հեչ կռիս տղա չի, ուղղակի անունն ա տենց: Իրեն մի անգամ էինք հանդիպել ՝ չեխերենի դասին, բայց դասը շատ խառն էր ու ինքն էլ անընդհատ ռուսերեն բառեր էր ասում, որոնք սովորել է Մոսկվայում ՝ հայ դասախոսի մոտ... մի խոսքով իրար հաստատ չէինք ճանաչի, ինչն էս երկրում նշանակում ա նույնիսկ դիմացդ դուրս գալիս չբարևել (բացառություններ լինում են): Ուրեմն էս մեր Կրիսն ունի ռուս ու ուկրաինացի ընկերներ, որոնցից մեկն էլ հարսիկիս թիմում ա  աշխատում, ու էդ ընդհանուր կոլեգան/ընկերը ծանոթացնում ա իրենց: Մի երկու օր հետո միջանցքում հանդիպում եմ էս տղային ու սա մի ջան-ջիգյարով ինձ բարևում է, որպիսությունս հարցնում և այլն, որ մեջս սկսում եմ ուռել, թե բա տեսա՞ք, այ չեխեր, մի սիրուն ամերիկացի տղա, ինձ մի կես ժամ տեսել ա չեխերենի ժամին ու արդեն հետս զրույցի ա բռնվում, էն էլ թարսի պես հարսիկս պատմում ա, որ մի երկու օր առաջ ծանոթացել ա ամերիկացի կելգայի հետ... ու ես էստեղ մատս կծում եմ, ու մենք հարսիս հետ սկսում ենք էս խեղճի վրա փոստեր բռնել, թե ոնց ա ինքը մեզ հերթով տեսնում, ոնց ա մեկիս բարևում, որպիսություն հարցնում և այլն, իսկ մյուսին տեսնելիս իրեն նենց  պահում, կարծես տաս րոպե առաջ հետը զրուցելիս ա եղել և այլն: Մի օր խոհանոցում հարսիկիս հետ նստած թեյ ենք խմում ու ներս ա մտնում մեր ամերիկացի տղեն, տեսնում ա ինձ, բարևում ու ժպիտը դեմքին մոտենում ա որ համ մի երկու բառ փոխանակի, համ էլ բարևի իրեն մեջով նստած իմ զրուցակցին, հասնում ա մեզ ու  :Shok:  լեզուն պապանձվում ա: Մեկ էլ թե «hey, how are you guys?» ու ծլկում ա խոհանոցից: 
Հիմա երկուսիս էլ հանդիպելիս նենց թեթև հայ-մայ ա անում ու գնում, դեռ գլխի չի ընկել, թե մեզնից էն իրա ծանոթը որն ա  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (21.10.2013), My World My Space (20.10.2013), Vardik! (20.10.2013), Yevuk (21.10.2013), Աթեիստ (21.10.2013), Արամ (20.10.2013), Արևհատիկ (20.10.2013), Գալաթեա (20.10.2013), Մինա (23.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (04.11.2013), Ներսես_AM (20.10.2013), Շինարար (20.10.2013), Ռուֆուս (20.10.2013)

----------


## Dayana

Մի քիչ առաջ մեր աշխատողներից մեկը շնչակտուր մտավ մեր սենյակ ու ասեց «մուժու՞ կոկնուտ», ես էլ դե բան չհասկացա, ասեցի «sure»: 
Եկավ, պատուհանից դուրս նայեց, խնդմնդաց, գնաց։ Մի քանի րպե հետո մի ուրիշի հետ եկավ, ասեց «մուժեմե եշծե ռազ կոկնու՞տ», ու ես էլ չդիմացա, ասեցի, որ ես իհարկե չեմ հասկանում թե էդ ի՜նչ են իրենք ուզում անել, բայց կարող են, ու դուրս եկա լանչի։

Հետ եկա, ջուջուլ թռանսլեյթին հարցրեցի, պարզվեց էդ կոկնուտ-ը նշանակում ա նայել, բայց դե ես ապահովության համար նախապես դուրս էի եկել, էլի։  Սաղ մեղավորն էն փչացած Մալիշևան ա  :LOL:

----------

Chilly (21.10.2013), Yevuk (21.10.2013), Աթեիստ (21.10.2013), Արամ (21.10.2013), Արևհատիկ (23.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (04.11.2013)

----------


## Dayana

Չգիտեմ, տեսե՞լ եք Flypaper ֆիլմը: Էնտեղ մի դրվագ կա, որից հետո գլխավոր հերոսը բողոքում է, որ իր գլխում բազմաթիվ հեռուստացույցեր են միացրած, որ ինքը միաժամանակ մտածում է մի քանի բանի մասին... Տարեսկզբից այ էդպիսի մի քանի հեռուստացույց իմ գլուխն են մտել ու ոչ մի կերպ դուրս չեն գալիս ու չեն անջատվում ՝ նույնիսկ քնած ժամանակ: Սկզբում էդ լավ էր, ուղեղս մարզում էի, մտքումս արհեստական սիտուացիաներ էի ստեղծում ու սկսում դրանց համար լուծումներ գտնել, հետո էդ լուծումները գտնելուց ու դրանց իրական կյանքի պրոեկցիան ստանալուց հետո ստացած հաճույքի ձեռքին գերի ընա: Չեմ կարող չընդունել, որ ուրիշի ՝ 6 ամիս հետո կայացվելիք որոշումը կանխատեսելը ՝ տրամաբանորեն, ոչ թե մատին փչող քամու ուղղությամբ, շատ հաճելի զգացողություն ա, ու դա կարող ա «տանել»: Հիմա փորձում եմ ազատվել էդ անդադար ծլող մտքերից, դրանց լուծումներից, տրամաբանական ու ոչ տրամաբանական շարք կառուցելուց, ու չի ստացվում, ոնց որ փակ շղթայի մեջ ընկած լինեմ, որտեղ ամեն հաջորդ քայլս կամ միտքս բերու ա երկու նոր մտքի ծնունդի, որոնք էդ նույն շղթայի մասնիկ են:

Մի խոսքով մի հատ անջատիչ ա պետք, թե չէ գլուխս «պաժառ ա ընկնելու»  :Wacko: 

Բայց ինչքան կանխատեսելի պիտի լինի մարդը, որ իրա անելիք քայլերը իրենից առաջ բացահայտ լինեն: Կրեատիվություն չկա էլի, չկա: ֆուլսթոփ:

----------

CactuSoul (11.11.2013), Smokie (07.11.2013), Գալաթեա (01.11.2013), Մինա (23.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (01.11.2013), Շինարար (01.11.2013)

----------


## Dayana

Էս բոյովը մի օր կպավ, թե՝ «ինձ մի երկու հայերեն բառ սովորեցրու», ես էլ հավեսի ընկա ու սովորացրեցի «բարև», «ո՞նց ես/եք», «լավ», «չէ/հա», «այո/ոչ» և այլն, բայց ոչինչ չտպավորվեց: Անցնում են օրեր, մեկ էլ մի ուրիշ չեխ կոլեգա նույն կարցով ա դիմում, ու էն ընթացքում, որ ես սրան նույն բարև-ային բառերն եմ սովորացնում, նկատում եմ, որ բոյովս լավ հավեսով կրկնում ա:
Ինչ էստեղ ենք, ամեն առավոտ մամայիս եմ զանգում, ոնց եք/ոնց չեք եմ հարցնում, հետո նոր անցնում եմ գործիս, ու քանի որ մենք մեծամասամբ բոյովի հետո մեր սենյակում մենակ ենք լինում ՝ մնացածը հաճախ տանից են աշխատում ՝ ես արխային խոսում եմ իր մոտ, հատկապես, որ հայերեն չի հասկանում: Մեկ էլ մի օր առավոտյան ինձ ասում ա՝ «բարև, ո՞նծ ըս»  :Jpit:  Պարզվում ա, սա ամեն առավոտ լսում ա իմ խոսակցությունը ու էդտեղից միայն հասկանում ա ՝ «բարև, ո՞նց եք... լավ ... չէ...» ու մեկ էլ «ջան»: Հիմա զանգելուց հենց նկատում եմ, որ սա ականջները սրել ա, սկսում եմ գրական խոսել ՝«մամ ջան, ողջույն, ինչպե՞ս եք... հրաշալի է... այո... ոչ» ու համ մամաս ա լավ ուրախանում ՝ համ հնարամտությանս, համ էլ հայերենիս համար, համ էլ էս խեղճը սկսում ա մտածել, որ կամ ուրիշ լեզվով եմ խոսում ՝ իրա համար ռուսերեն, կամ էլ մամայիցս տարբեր ինչ-որ մեկի հետ ինչ-որ ոչ սովորական խոսակցություն ա, ու տենց նիգյարան էլ մնում ա ամբողջ օրը  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (11.11.2013), Chilly (02.11.2013), E-la Via (02.11.2013), Ruby Rue (02.11.2013), Smokie (07.11.2013), Srtik (02.11.2013), Yevuk (04.11.2013), Աթեիստ (02.11.2013), Արամ (02.11.2013), Արևհատիկ (07.11.2013), Գալաթեա (02.11.2013), Մինա (23.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (04.11.2013), Շինարար (02.11.2013), Ուլուանա (02.11.2013)

----------


## Dayana

Հայաստանում սկսել ա ձևավորվել քաղաքացիական հասարակություն. մարդիկ, ովքեր դուրս են գալիս փողոց ՝ պլակատներով, փայտերով, բաց կրծքով ու պայքարում են անարդարության դեմ:
Ինչի՞ հենց հիմա: Վերջին կաթիլն է լցվե՞լ համազգային համբերության բաժակում, թե՞...

Ես ինսիտուտում երեք անգամ գնահատականի համար լացել եմ, ընդ որում, դրանցից երկուսի դեպքում ստացել եմ 90-ից բարձր (A+):
Մի դասախոս ունեինք, մեզ համակարգչի հիմունքներ էր կարդում, կամ տենց մի բան, չեմ էլ հիշում ինչի մասին էր իրա առարկան ու կարևոր էլ չի: Էս մարդն ինձ նշանակեց իմ առաջին 4-ը, որի հեևանքով պիտի այլևս գերազանցիկ չլինեի: Էդ իմ առաջին ու միակ չգերազանցիկ տարին եղավ՝ դպրոց+բակալավրիատ+մագիստրատուրա ուսումնական կյանքումս: Ես առարկան գիտեի, պատասխանել էի ու ստուգարքին էլ պատասխանում էի, բայց իմ դասախոսի մոտ լիմիտները լրացել էին, ինքը 3 հոգուց ավել 5 չէր նշանակում, դրա համար ինձ նշանակեց 80: (ասեց պռասծի ձեվուշկա, բոլշե նե մոգու): Պոլիտեխնիկի սահմանմամբ 61-80 միավորը հավասար էր 4-ի (B-, B, B+), իսկ 81-100 ՝ 5 (A-, A, A+):
Հաջորդ տարի քննություն ունեինք նույն առարկայից, կուրսայինից արդեն 100 էի ստացել ու մնացել էր էդ քննությունը: Պատասխանեցի նենց, որ ամոթանք տվեց մեր կուրսի ծակ դեմքերից մեկին, ով բոլոր առարկաներից 100 էր ստանում, բայց բոլոր քննություններից առաջ դասախոս հայրը դռան առաջ գունաթավում էր ՝ ամոթից ու բազմակի խնդրելուց, ու ինձ նշանակեց 96 : Ինքը կարծում էր, որ աղջիկը 100 ստանալու համար չի:
Երբ ես բողոքում էի էս դասախոսից, երբ բողոքում էի էն անարդար գնահատականներից, որոնք ինձ նշանակել էին, կուրսեցիներս ասում էին, որ գնահատականի համար լացելն ամոթ ա ու կարևորը գիտելիքն ա:  Դե արի ու բացատրի էդ մարդկանց ...

Հետո ընդունվեցի մի տեղ ուսանողական պրակտիկայի, որի ավատից անմիջապես հետո ինձ խնդրեցին հետ գալ ու մնալ իրենց մոտ ՝ աշխատանքի վերցնելու պայմանով: Ինձնով հետաքրքրվեց ընկերության CEO-ն, ով համատեղությամբ նաև դիպլոմային աշխատանքիս ղեկավարը դարձավ, ու սկսեց կյանքս թունավորել: Ի վերջը ես իրեն հայհոյեցի (նենց թեթև) ու ինքը կյանքս դժողքի վերածեց: Ֆորմալ՝ ես դուրս եկա գործից, ինֆորմալ ՝ ինձ գրողի ծոցն ուղարկեցին: Բոլոր ինձ հետ նույն կամ նմանատիպ կագավիճակներում լինողներն ու ուղղակի կոլեգաները պատերի տակ բամբասում էին, թե ինչ անարդար բան ա տեղի ունեցել, հանդիպելիս աղիողորմ հայացներով ու ձայնով էին հետս խոսում ՝ կարծես ոտերս ամպուտացված են, բայց ոչ մեկ, նույնիսկ «բարձր ձայն» ունեցողները, ոչ մի անգամ ոչ էդ մարդուն, ոչ էլ տնօրենին ոչ մի բառ չասեցին, իրենց տեղը տաք էր ու փափուկ:
Հաջորդ վեց ամիսների ընթացքում Երևանի բոլոր թափուր աշխատատեղ ունեցող ընկերություններում հարցազրույցների գնացի ու գործ գտա: 
Հա, մոռացա ասեմ, էդ կռիս ղեկավարս վիզ դրեց, որ պետականը 98 ստանամ, ու փորձեց դիպլոմս տապալել, բայց դե ես կորցնելու ոչինչ չունեի (պիտի կտրեին քննությունից, որ անվճար մագիստրատուրա չգնայի  :LOL: ) ու ինձ 98  նշանակեցին, հետո ներողություն խնդրեցին, բայց թողեցին նույն գնահատականը, որ մեգա աստղ չդառնամ:
Աշխատանքի առաջին մի քանի ամիսը երանություն էր: Հասել էի էդ ժամանակվա ունեցած երազանքների գագաթնակետին, պերսպեկտիվան աչքերս ցավեցնում էր, բայց իհարկե հեքիաթի միջի չար հերոսը հայտնվեց ՝ հերթական ղեկավարը, ով նախորդներից տարբերվում էր նաև հզոր կացինությամբ:
Էստեղ էլ սկսեցի բողոքի ակցիաներ (Սոնա Շահգելդյանի ասած ՝ ակցիաներ անում եմ, ես սիրում եմ ակցիաներ անել), բայց երբ բողոքում էի, որ Ա, Բ ու Գ մարդիկ պիտի պատասխանատվության ենթարկվեն մեր գործը հարամելու համար, լսում էի «ինքը իմ հետ լավ ա, երևի քո հետ չունի» տեսակի պատասխան: 

Ես զզվեցի էդ մենակ կռվելուց, զզվեցի էդ բոլոր բորենիներից ու դուրս եկա, հիմա աշխարհի լավագույն ծրագրավորման ընկերություններից մեկում եմ աշխատում, բայց էդ տիզերը դեռ էնտեղ են, ծծում են իմ նմանների արյունը, ու իրենցից ոմանք, ում հետ արդեն բոլորը չէին լավ, սկսեցին ինձ հիշել: Բացահայտում էին արել:

Ու էսօր, երբ ամեն անկյունում բողոքում են՝ դպրոցներում, համալսարաններում, ազատության հրապարակում, պարզ ա, որ էդ բողոքողների մեծ մասի կաշվին վնաս ա հասցվել, ու լավ ա, շատ լավ ա, պիտի հատիկ-հատիկ բոլորին կպնի, որ գլուխները բարձրացնեն:

----------

Ariadna (07.11.2013), CactuSoul (11.11.2013), Chilly (08.11.2013), E-la Via (07.11.2013), John (07.11.2013), Lílium (07.11.2013), My World My Space (07.11.2013), Ruby Rue (07.11.2013), Smokie (07.11.2013), Yevuk (07.11.2013), Աթեիստ (07.11.2013), Արամ (07.11.2013), Արևհատիկ (07.11.2013), Գալաթեա (07.11.2013), Մինա (23.02.2014), Շինարար (07.11.2013), Ուլուանա (07.11.2013), Ռուֆուս (07.11.2013)

----------


## Dayana

Մեր տանը՝ ծնողներիս, միշտ սովորություն է, որ տանից դուրս գալիս զգուշացնում ենք, թե ուր ենք գնում ու մոտավորապես երբ կվերադառնանք։ Էդ սովորույթից օգտվում են բոլորը՝ ամենամեծից մինչև ամենափոքրը ՝ ես, ու դա կիրառվում է նույնիսկ ամենափոքր ու ամենակարճ բացակայության դեպքում, մինչև անգամ հացի գնալիս։ Եթե լինում է, որ մեկն առանց զգուշացնելու կամ «տեղ եմ գնում» խոսքով տանից դուրս է գալիս, բոլորը սկսում են անհանգստանալ, ենթադրել, որ կամ դուրս եկողը կամ խնդիրներ ունի, կամ էլ նեղացել է մեր բոլորից ու գնում է իր մտքերի հետ մնալու։ Ես էդ սովորությանն էնքան եմ ընտելացել, որ եթե մեկն ասում է «տան անդամներից մեկը տանը չէ, չգիտեմ որտեղ է ու երբ կգա», ինձ մոտ ավտոմատ միտք է գալիս, որ ուղղակի ինձանից թաքցնում են ճշմարտությունը, իսկ երբ պարզվում է, որ իսկապես տեղյակ չեն թե տան անդամներից մեկն ու մեկը որտեղ է, մի տեսակ խառնվում եմ իրար։ Ես տանից դուրս գալիս կարող եմ զգուշացնել, որ գնում եմ իքս վայր, սակայն հանգամանքների բերումով գնամ նաև իգրեկ ու զեթ վայրեր, հանդիպեմ զետտա մարդուն, բայց երբ վերադառնամ, անպայման տանը պիտի տեղեկացնեմ էդ մասին, ու էդ բացատրություն տալ չեմ ընկալել, այլ ուղղակի օրվա իրադարձություններով ընտանիքիս հետ կիսվել եմ։ Իմ ընտանիքում իրար տեղյակ պահելը ազատության սահմանափակում չի համարվել։ Հիմա, հաճախ, սովորության ուժով, տանից դուրս գալիս մամայիս, իսկ երկրից դուրս գալիս նաև պապայիս կարճ հաղորդագրություն եմ գրում, որ էսինչ տեղում եմ, էսինչ տեղն եմ գնում կամ վերադառնում, ու համ վստահ եմ լինում, որ ծնողքս չեն անհանգստանա իմ բացակայությունից (օնլայն), համ էլ ինձ դեռ մեր տան մի մասն եմ զգում։ Կարոտել եմ մեր զրզմփա տունը ՝ մի քանի հարյուր քառակուսի մետր տարածքով ընդարծակ տունը, որի ամեն մի անկյունը սիրով ա լցված։

----------

CactuSoul (11.11.2013), Peace (11.11.2013), Smokie (14.11.2013), Արևածագ (11.11.2013), Արևհատիկ (11.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (11.11.2013), Շինարար (11.11.2013), Ուլուանա (11.11.2013), Ռուֆուս (11.11.2013)

----------


## Dayana

Արևածագի առավոտվա գրառումն էր երևի մեղավոր, թե էդ աբցդ-ն․ էսօր աչքի տակով Լոռեցի Սաքոն էի կարդում։

Երբ էստեղ գալու համար Թիֆլիս ՝ դեսպանատուն էինք գնում-գալիս, ճանարապհին «պերերիվներ» էինք անում։ Լոռիում պարտադիր կանգնում էիք մի աղբյուրի մոտ ՝ Դեբեդի պռնկին, համ մաքուր օդ էինք շնչում, համ սառը ջուր կամ հյութ խմում, համ էլ պապաս Լոռեցի Սաքոն էր մեզ համար կարդում։ Շատ նյարդային շրջան էր ՝ մոտ 4  ամիս մեզ էդ անտեր դեսպանատունը տանում-բերում էր, ինքն էլ չգիտեր ինչ էր ուզում, էս խեղճ Ռեդ Հաթն էլ ինչ տեսակ կողմնակի ընկերություն ասես որ չէր մեջ գցում, որ մեր վիզաներն արագ տան։ Էդ ամբողջ պատմության ընթացքում ծնողներս էլ էնքան նյարդայնացել էին՝ համ չէին ուզում գանք, համ էլ չէին ուզում սպասենք երկար՝ ու հենց Դեբեդի ափին էր, որ բոլորս մոռանում էինք երկար ճանապարհից հոգնածությունը, դեսպանատունը, մեզ սպասող դժվարություննը ու կանգնում էինք ձորի գլխին ՝ ուռենու տակ, ու Դեբեդի խշխշոցի տակ պապայիս էինք լսում ու մամայիս պատրաստած համով բրդուճներն էինք կուլ տալիս։ Հիմա, երբ ծնողներս մեր մոտ գալիս գնում են վիզա ստանալու, ճամփից զանգում են թե՝ «Լոռեցի Սաքոյի մոտ ենք, մի քիչ հանգստանանք ու շարունակենք»։

----------

CactuSoul (11.11.2013), E-la Via (12.11.2013), erexa (12.11.2013), Smokie (14.11.2013), Արամ (22.11.2013), Արևհատիկ (11.11.2013), Դատարկություն (11.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (11.11.2013), Նիկեա (12.11.2013), Ռուֆուս (11.11.2013)

----------


## Dayana

Երբ ես փոքր էի, մեր տունն ուներ հրաշալի բակ։ Չնայած, հիմա էլ ունի, ուղղակի ես, ինչ-որ անհասկանալի պատճառներով, էլ էդ տանը չեմ։
Մեր բակը հարևանների բակերից բաժանված էր ․․․ ոչնչով։ 
Մի կողմից բակն ուներ ցանկապատ, որի բարձրությունը կես մետրից մի քիչ էր ավել՝ թիթեղյա, ծակ-ծակ ցանկապատ, որի վրայով հեշտությամբ անցնում էին թե մեծերը, թե փոքրերը ՝ մենք, հարևանի բակում խաղալու կամ ծառից խակ մրիգ պռճկելու համար, իսկ մյուս կողմում կիսաքանդ, խարխուլ մի պատ էր։ Կլիներ էդ պատը երևի մի մետր կամ մի քիչ ավել, որի կողքին թեյի վարդի թուփ էր։ Ամռանն էդ վարդերից նենց հոտ էր ընկնում ողջ բակով մեկ, որ հաճախ գլխապտույտ էր առաջացնում մեծերի մոտ, իսկ ես մտնում էի խարխուլ պատի ու վարդենու արանքը, կանգնում կոտրած սալիկի վրա, ու հոտոտում վարդերին ՝ հատ-հատ։ 
Բակի վերջում ծիրանենին էր։ Հետաքրքիր ա, որ մենք մի քանի ծիրանենի ունեինք, բայց ծիրանենի ասելիս հենց էս մեկն ի նկատի ունեին բոլորը․ հսկա ծառ էր, որի կոճղը հայրս պահպանել էր մի քանի տասնյակ տարի․ ձեռքը չէր գնում, որ կտրեր վաղուց կտրված ծառի փտած կոճղը։ Էդ կոճղում իմ բոլոր մանկական սարսափներին էին ՝ մրջյուններ, սարդեր ու լիքը երևակայական կենդանիներ։ 

Մեր բակում մի կախարդական պահարան կար, բաց պատշգամբի կողքին, հին, մաշված պահարան էր, որը դեռ պահպանվում է հայրիկիս նախկին արհեստանոցում։ Իմ երևակայության մեջ պահարանում պապիկիս զենքերն էին։ Պապիկս մահացել էր ծնողներիս ամուսնությունից առաջ ու ես իմ մտքում սարքել էի պապիս ՝ հենվելով ծնողներիս ու հարազատներիս պատմածների վրա ՝ համեմված իմ երևակայությամբ։ 

Իմ երևակայության պապիկն ինձ երեկոյան տուն էր ուղեկցում երաժշտական դպրոցից, երբ ուշ էր լինում ու մութ, որ չվախենամ թափառող շներից, ինձ այգի էր տանում, որն ուղիղ երաժշտական դպրոցի դիմաց էր, որտեղով հաճախ քայլում էի դասերից հետո, ու էդ երևակայական պապիկն ուներ անթիվ-անհամար զենքեր, որոնցով թուրքերի դեմ էր կռվել, ու որոնք պիտի պահվեին հին պահարանում։ Մի օր, բոլորից թաքուն, բակ դուրս եկա մենակ, գնացի պահարանի մոտ, իբր լոտոյի հին քարերն եմ փնտրում, ու բացեցի պահարանի հին դուռը, բայց դուռն էնպիսի ճռռոցով բացվեց, որ գաղտնի գործողության մասին ամբողջ քաղաքը լսեց  :Jpit:  Էնտեղ տետրեր էին ՝ իմ չափերից մեծ, որոնք հետո քույրիկս լցրեց անգլերեն տառերով, իսկ երևակայական զենքերն էդպես էլ մնացին երևակայության մեջ։ Բայց ես չեմ հանձնվում։ Մինչև հիմա էլ արհեստանոցում լինելիս բացում եմ պահարանի դռները ու փնտրում պապիկիս զենքերը։

----------

CactuSoul (23.11.2013), Chilly (25.11.2013), Kita (23.11.2013), Smokie (23.11.2013), Արամ (22.11.2013), Արևհատիկ (23.11.2013), Մինա (23.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (22.11.2013), Ուլուանա (22.11.2013)

----------


## Dayana

Վերջ երևույթ ա էս ֆեյսբուքը։ Մի բացարձակ անծանոթ աղջկա մասին էնքան շատ բան եմ իմանում իր տեղադրած նյութերից, որ  իրա (հոգեպես) տանջանքներից արդեն ֆիզիկական ցավ եմ զգում։  Հազիվ եմ ինձ զսպում, որ անձնական նամակ չգրեմ, ուղղակի գրելու դեպքում էլ ասելիք չունեմ․ հո չե՞մ ասի՝ «ոչինչ, լացի, քեզ պատերով տուր, հանգստացի, մեկ ա բան չես փոխելու», իսկ եթե ասեմ, որ պետք ա ուժեղ լինել, չի հասկանա, իսկ իրականում պետք ա ուժեղ լինել, պետք ա, դա ա ճիշտը։ Ոչ էլ կարող եմ ասել, որ իրեն հասկանում եմ․ չի հավատա։ Լրատվական կայքերը բլոկ անելով հարցը չի լիծվում, փաստորեն։

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2013), Enna Adoly (27.11.2013), Norton (28.11.2013), Smokie (27.11.2013), Vardik! (03.01.2014), Այբ (27.11.2013), Արամ (28.11.2013), Արևհատիկ (29.11.2013), Դատարկություն (28.11.2013), Մինա (23.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (27.11.2013), Շինարար (27.11.2013), Ուլուանա (27.11.2013)

----------


## Dayana

Մարդ պիտի մի քիչ նագլի լինի էլի. դիմացինին առանց ամաչելու շահագործում են ու ոչ միայն շնորհակալություն չեն հայտնում, տո քարն էդ շնորհակալության գլուխը, տարրական ցտեսություն չեն ասում: (c Սեփական փափկերեսության ձեռքը կրակն (!) ընկած մարդ)

----------

CactuSoul (17.12.2013), Smokie (16.12.2013), Vardik! (03.01.2014), Արամ (16.12.2013), Արևհատիկ (16.12.2013), Մինա (23.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (16.12.2013), Շինարար (16.12.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (16.12.2013)

----------


## Dayana

Այ հիմա իսկականից հորքուր եմ ՝ յուղը վրան  :Love:  Մի հատ պուճուր հրաշք ա ծնվել ՝ սիրուն, իսկական «богатырь»  :Dance:

----------

Ariadna (31.05.2014), CactuSoul (17.12.2013), Chilly (18.12.2013), Jarre (17.02.2014), Smokie (18.12.2013), Vardik! (03.01.2014), Անտիգոնե (19.01.2014), Արևհատիկ (19.12.2013), Լեո (17.12.2013), ԿԳԴ (21.02.2014), Մինա (23.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (17.12.2013), Շինարար (17.12.2013), Ուլուանա (18.12.2013)

----------


## Dayana

Էսօր նամակներս էի ստուգում: Էսօրվանից աշխարհի ամենամեծ բաց կոդերով ընկերության ավագ որակի ապահովման մասնագետ եմ ու հերիք չի աշխարհի լավագույն ծրագրավորողները շնորհակալական նամակներ են գրել ՝ նվեր միավորներով, շեֆս էլ հերթական անգամ շնորհակալություն էր գրել Ռեդ Հաթի կուլտուրան պահպանելու ու իր ու թիմակիցներիս լավ աշխատանքային պայմաններ ստեղծելու համար, ու ֆռոմ դը բոթըմ օֆ հիզ հառթ ուրախ էր իմ հետ աշխատելու համար:

Գարնանն էլ ինձ մի ամսով տուն ա ուղարկում, որ համ կարտս առնեմ, համ էլ իմ քեֆով տանից աշխատեմ, ու ինձ մեղավոր եմ զգում, որ պիտի գամ ռազվեդկի ու հետ գալու պլաններ մշակեմ (նոր գործ փնտրեմ): Պիտի գամ ու նորից էն հին բորենիների հետ աշխատեմ, բայց էդ էլ պայքարի իմ ձևը պիտի դառնա  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (31.05.2014), Chilly (02.01.2014), Jarre (17.02.2014), Katka (03.01.2014), Philosopher (03.01.2014), Skeptic (02.01.2014), Smokie (11.01.2014), Vardik! (03.01.2014), Դատարկություն (03.01.2014), Մինա (23.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (02.01.2014), Շինարար (02.01.2014), Ուլուանա (02.01.2014), Ռուֆուս (02.01.2014)

----------


## Dayana

Անցյալ շաբաթ մեր ֆիրմայի նոր տարվա երեկույթն էր։ Որոշել էի, որ չեմ գնալու, մեկ ա ոչ մեկի հետ չեմ շփվում, էն էլ չեխերենի դասատուս համոզեց, որ իրա ու իտալուհի կոլեգայի հետ գնամ։ Երեկույթը քաղաքից դուրս գտնվող մի հին ու կիսավեր ամրոցում պիտի լիներ, ու ես նախապես բոլոր թիմակիցներիցս ճշտել էի, թե ինչքան ա քաղաքից հեռու, ու համոզվելով, որ 20կմ-ից հեռու չի, համաձայնվել էի։ Իհարկե միայն ճանապարհին պարզվեց, որ էդ հեչ էլ քսան չի, այլ մի քառասուն-հիսուն կմ, ու ես թե՛ գնալու, թե՛ հետ գալու ճամփին մեռա աուտո-թրեյնինգ անելով, որ չվատանամ։ Մինչև գնալս մտածում էի, որ իտալուհին դեռ չեխերեն երկու բառ գիտի, իսկ ուսուցիչս անգլերեն չգիտի, ես կթարգմանեմ իրենց խոսակցություններն ու համ հետները կշփվեմ, համ էլ չեխերենս կլավացնեմ, բայց պարզվեց, որ նախ իտալուհին մի ուրիշ իտալացի կոլեգայի հետո էր, ու բացի էդ, ինքն ու Կամիլան ՝ դասատուն, կարգին ֆրանսերեն են խոսում։ 
Մի խոսքով, ժարովնիկի տակ կպած սոխի նման ամբողջ երեկույթին խելոք կանգնած էի, մեկումեջ էլ իտալացի կոլեգայի համար թարգմանում էի չեխ կոլեգաների խոսակցությունները։ (Չնայած, Ալեշի ՝ ախպերս գերհամեստ ու սիրուն  :Love:  ուսանողի  հետ համեմատ ես կարգին տժժում էի): Երեկույթը դորդուբեշ արեցի ու հետ եմ գալիս, ավտոբուսը գլխավոր կայարանում կանգնեց, որ հասցնենք գիշերային ավտոբուսներով տուն գնանք, ու էն ընթացքում, որ կոլեգաներս կայծակի պես լցվում են իրենց հարմար ավտոբուսները, ես կարդում եմ համարներն ու ուղղությունները, մեկ էլ հոպ, դռները փակվեցին ու ուղիղ կեսգիշերին 16 ավտոբուս, տարբեր ուղղություններով շարժվեցին ՝ ինձ թողնելով մեն-մենակ ամբողջ կայարանում։ Էն Resident Evil -ի դրվագներից մեկն աչքիս առաջ եկավ ու հիմա հո չեմ մրսում, հո չեմ վախենում, իսկ հաջորդ ավտոբուսները գալու են կես ժամ հետո, իսկ էդ տեղացիները տրանսպորտի գալուց 2 րոպե առաջ են միայն կանգառ գալիս։ Վախեցած մկան պես անմիջապես զանգեցի ու ախպորս խնդրեցի, որ գա կայարանն, առանց հաշվի առնելու, որ մեկ ա գիշերային ավտոբուսով ա գալու, իսկ էդ կես ժամից ա տեղ հասնելու: 

Հիմա կարդում եմ էն ծնողների համախտանիշ թեման ու հո՛ տուն չեմ ուզում  :Not I:

----------

Ariadna (31.05.2014), Smokie (21.01.2014), Արևհատիկ (19.01.2014), Գալաթեա (19.01.2014), Մինա (23.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (19.01.2014), Ներսես_AM (19.01.2014), Շինարար (19.01.2014), Ուլուանա (19.01.2014), Ռուֆուս (19.01.2014)

----------


## Dayana

Չէ, փաստորեն ոչ թե գործս եմ ուզում հետս բերել, այլ՝ մենեջերիս։ 
Անկապ ա, որ անծանոթ մարդն ավելի շատ ա գնահատում ու մոտիվացնում քեզ, քան շատ ու շատ հարազատներ։

----------

Jarre (17.02.2014), Մինա (23.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (17.02.2014)

----------


## Dayana

Կան մարդիկ, ովքեր ոչ մի կերպ «շիռ. պոտրեբ» չեն կարող դառնալ, էդ իրենց տեսակին դեմ ա: Եթե համեմատենք մարդկանց ուտելիքի հետ, ապա նկարագրածս մարդիկ ոչ մի կերպ գարեջրի հետ ուտվող ջերկի-մերկիների կողքին չեն լինի, այլ միայն տոն օրերին, շամպայնի հետ ուտվող շոկոլադ են, իսկ իրենք, չգիտես ինչու, ուզում են ջերկիների կողքին լինել: Դու ջերկի չես, ջանս:

----------

Chilly (21.02.2014), Jarre (21.02.2014), Գալաթեա (23.02.2014), Մինա (23.02.2014), Շինարար (21.02.2014), Ուլուանա (21.02.2014)

----------


## Dayana

Դեկտեմբեին   գնացել էի հատուկ թրեյնինգին, որ սովորեմ խնդրանքներ մերժել: 
Մի անեկդոտ կա, է՞, որ մի քանի հիմար պատի վրա ծակ են գտնում ու անընդհատ էդ ծակից նայում են, հետո մի խելոք գալիս մի քանի վայրկան նաում ու հայտարարում ա, թե «սրանում բան չկա», իսկ հիմարներն ասում են՝ «մենք քանի տարի ա նայում ոչինչ չենք տեսնում, դու ուզում ես մի քանի վայրկյանում բան տեսնե՞ս»: Էդ տրենեռն այ էդպես ուզում էր իմ՝ տարիների ձևավորած հատկանիշը մի քանի ժամում ջնջել:

Ու էս թրեյնինգին մի կոլեգա ունեմ, հայտարարեց, որ ինքն ինձ պես մերժել չի կարողանում ու իրեն շահագործում են, ու մեզ իբր իրար հետ նույն խումբ գցեցին, որ գործնական վարժությունների միջոցով սովորենք մեր շահերը պաշտպանել: Մի երկու շաբաթ առաջ ինձ արագ ֆեդորա 20 էր պետք, հիշեցի, որ էս տղեն ֆեդորայի քըմյունիթի լիդն ա, հաստատ մի հատ վիրտուալ մեքենա կունենա, գրեցի, մի երկու ժամ հետո եկավ ու ասեց, որ կարող ա մենակ ինձ ֆեդորա 20-ի ԴՎԴ տալ, իսկ վիրտուալկայի համար գրեմ ինչ-որ մեկին: Հիմա կամ թրեյնինգը մենակ էս տղին ա օգուտ տվել, կամ էլ սուտ էր խոսել ու ստից, ֆիրմայի հաշվին թրեյնինգի էր եկել:

Արդեն էն կարգին են բոլորն ինձ շահագործել, որ նույնիսկ երբ մեկը գրում/ասում ա` «կարոտել եմ», ժամերով մտածում եմ, թե տեսնես «փորացավն ինչու՞մ ա»: Ու ամենավատն էն ա, որ գտնում եմ: Ու քանի դեռ դրամապանակիցս դեմ չեմ գցել կամ ծախսել նախկին ընկեներիս մակագրած դրամներն ու դարակիցս դեն չեմ գցել _նախկին_ սիրելիիս ուղարկած նամակը, միշտ էլ գտնվելու են մարդիկ, ովքեր շահագործելու եղանակներ են գտնելու:

----------

Ariadna (31.05.2014), Chuk (23.02.2014), Katka (09.03.2014), My World My Space (23.02.2014), Smokie (25.02.2014), Yevuk (24.02.2014), Աթեիստ (23.02.2014), Արէա (23.02.2014), Արևհատիկ (26.02.2014), Գալաթեա (23.02.2014), Դատարկություն (23.02.2014), Մինա (23.02.2014), Մուշու (22.09.2014), Նաիրուհի (23.02.2014), Շինարար (23.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (23.02.2014)

----------


## Dayana

Իմ ՝ Հայասատանի կարոտն ու ծայրահեղության ձգտող հայրենասիրությունը խլացրել են ազնիվ գնահատելու հատկանիշներս․ հայկական ամենացածր որակի ամեն ինչ աչքիս ավելին ա երևում, քան նախկինում էր ու քան ինքն իրականում արժի։ Երեկ, կանգառում, մի բալիկ առանց ակերի հեծանիվ էր քշում, ու անընդհատ ուղղությունը կորցնում էր։ Մի պահ երեխան փորձեց հայրիկի ուղղությամբ գնալ, մի ուրիշ մարդ առաջը կտրեց ու փոխանակ սպասելու, որ երեխան ուղղությունը փոխի, երեխայի գլխի վրայով անցավ ՝ ծնկով կպնելով երեխայի թևին կամ գլխին։ Հավանաբար ցավոտ չէ, բայց բալիկը մի քանի րոպե դեռ չէր քշում հեծանիվն ու ուշադիր հետ էր նայում ՝ հեռացող մարդուն։ Ես համոզված հայտարարեցի, որ նման բան Հայաստանում երբեք ու երբեք չես հանդիպի, որ հայ ամենաանդաստիարակ տղան էլ նման բան չէր անի ու հակադարձում ստացա, որ կամ շատ քիչ եմ ծանոթ հայրենակիցներիս տարբեր տեսակներին, կամ ուղղակի կոմպետենտ չեմ գնահատելու իրական Հայաստանն ու հայերին։ Հիմա ես մտածում եմ՝ արդյո՞ք կորցրել եմ առողջ դատելու, գնահատելու հատկանիշս, արդյո՞ք սխալ եմ գնահատում շրջակայքս, արդյո՞ք էդ ա պատճառը, որ ամեն կերպ ուզում եմ հետ դառնալ, ու արդյո՞ք վերադարձը, իրականության հետ հանդիպումը, անսպասելի ու անտանելիության աստիճան տարբեր չի լինելու։ Կուցե ես էլ եմ «անտեղյակության» մեջ ապրում, ու հենց վերադարձին պիտի հասկանամ, որ նորից պիտի հեռանամ։

----------

Claudia Mori (12.03.2014), erexa (24.03.2014), John (12.03.2014), murmushka (12.03.2014), Philosopher (12.03.2014), Smokie (20.03.2014), Vardik! (31.05.2014), Աթեիստ (12.03.2014), Մուշու (22.09.2014), Նաիրուհի (12.03.2014), Ուլուանա (12.03.2014), Ռուֆուս (12.03.2014)

----------


## Dayana

Հավես ա, որ հազարավոր կիլոմետրերի  վրա կա մարդ, ում վերջին անգամ տեսել ես չորս կամ ավելի տարի առաջ, իսկ վերջին անգամ զրուցել եք (օնլայն) մի տարի առաջ, բայց կարող ես բացել պատուհանը, գրել, ու էնքան տաք էներգիա ստանալ, որ կողքիդ կանգնած ոչ մեկ չէր կարող փոխանցել։ Իզուր չի, որ էս համակարգում առաջինն իրեն եմ հանդիպել։

----------

Artgeo (31.05.2014), CactuSoul (30.05.2014), Smokie (10.06.2014), Vardik! (31.05.2014), Yevuk (07.08.2014), Դատարկություն (22.09.2014)

----------


## Dayana

Երեկ մի անդուր սիտուացիա էր եղել. լինուքս ադմինի քննությունից կտրվել եմ, բայց ոչ թե գիտելիք չունենալու պատճառով, այլ իմ հրաշալի բնավորության: Մի հատ ծայրահեղ ստից փաթ մոռացել էի, ու էշ-էշ որոշեցի իմ ցիզինոֆոբ կելոգաներից հարցնել, ու երբ ստացա երբևէ չակնկալած պատասխան, ուղեղիս պրադուկտիվությունն էնքան իջավ, որ 2.5 ժամ տևող քննության առաջին 40 րոպեն ուղղակի փորձում էի ուղեղս հետ միացնել, արդյունքում չհասցրեցի վերջացնել, ու մինչև գիշեր մնացի օֆիսում ՝ մեն-մենակ, նույնիսկ կիսահարբած պահակն ինձ տեսնելուց վեր թռավ  :Jpit:  որովհեև չէի գլխի ընկել, որ մութն ընկնելուց պետք ա լույս վառել, համ էլ լիքը նեղվելուց ու հուզվելուց հետո տուն չէի ուզում գալ: 
Էսօր մերոնք բոլորը հերթով զանգում են ու դուխ են տալիս, գիտեն, թե նեղվել եմ, որ քննությունից կտրվել եմ, իսկ ես նեղվել եմ, որ դեռ 6 ամիս կա, մինչև տուն գալս:

Էն Հայաստանի թերություններ ու առավելությունների մասին թեման կարդում եմ ու բոլոր հայաստանաբնակներն ինձ են հիշեցնում ՝ երեք տարի առաջ:  :Smile:

----------

Chilly (01.06.2014), John (01.06.2014), Smokie (10.06.2014), Vardik! (31.05.2014), Արևհատիկ (31.05.2014), Դատարկություն (01.06.2014), Մուշու (22.09.2014), Նաիրուհի (31.05.2014), Նարե91 (31.05.2014), Նիկեա (31.05.2014), Շինարար (01.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (31.05.2014)

----------


## Dayana

Նախորդ գրառման կտրվելու մասը լոժնի տրիվոգա էր, կարգին բարձր միավորով անցել եմ:

----------

Ariadna (06.07.2014), Artgeo (01.06.2014), Chilly (02.06.2014), Freeman (01.06.2014), Jarre (01.06.2014), murmushka (06.07.2014), Ruby Rue (01.06.2014), Smokie (10.06.2014), Vardik! (01.06.2014), Արևհատիկ (01.06.2014), Գալաթեա (01.06.2014), Դատարկություն (01.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (01.06.2014), Շինարար (01.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (01.06.2014)

----------


## Dayana

Ուզում էի թերությունների թեմայում գրել, բայց էստեղ ավելի կամֆորտնի եմ զգում:

Մի թերություն կա, որից ամենից շատը կուզեի ազատվել, չնայած էդ ավելի շատ հոգեբանական շեղում կամ հիվանդություն կարող ա լինել:

Ես փոքր էի, երևի 4 կամ 5 տարեկան, մեր շենքում մի ընտանիք կար, ում երեխեքի հետ մեկ-մեկ բակում խաղում էինք: Մենք 2 տարի ենք ապրել էդ շենքում, ու առհասարակ բազմահարկ բնակելի շենքում, երբ մեր տունն էր կառուցվում, ու էդ շենքում մեր հետ ոչ ոք չէր ուզում խաղալ: Հիմա շնորհակալ եմ էդ հարևան երեխեքին, որ մեզ իրենց շարքերը չառան ու վայրենություն անելու հնարավորությունից զրկեցին:  :Smile: 
Մի խոսքով, էս մեր հարևանն ուներ երեք բալիկ ՝ երկու սատանից ճարպիկ աղջիկ ու մի տղա: Տղան կակազում էր: (Երևի հայերեն ավելի ճիշտ կլինի կմկմալ ասելը): Ես կարծում էի, որ փոքր հասակի բալիկները հաճախ են կմկմում, որովհետև բառերը նոր են սովորում և այլն, ես ինքս էլ հաճախ էի բառեր ման գալիս, բայց մի օր, էս սատանի ճտերը մեզ պատմեցին, թե ոնց են իրենց ողբորը վախացրել, հերթական հովհարային անջատման ժամանակ ասելով, որ ջեռուցման մարտկոցն էդ «չաղ-չաղ տոտան» ա, ով իրենց ա նայում: Երեխան վախեցել էր ու էդ օրից սկսել էր կմկմալով խոսել: Բայց էս աղջիկները դրանից հեչ դաս չէին ստացել, ու իրենց փորձերը շարունակում էին իմ ու եղբորս վրա, մինչև մի պահ ես սարսափելի վախեցա ու գոռգոռալով էդ աղջիկներին քշեցի. նաև մեր ընկերների 0-ի ձգտող խմբից: Բայց իրենք իրենց սև գործն արդեն արել էին: 

Էդ դեպքերից ավելի քան քսան տարի ա անցել, բայց ես վախում եմ մթությունից, չեմ դիտում սարսափ ֆիլմեր, առանց լույսը վառելու տանը չեմ տեղաշարժվում՝ նույնիսկ սեփական ննջարանում: Պահարանի բաց դռներից, մեծ լոգասենյակից, երկար միջանցքից ու ամեն տեսակ մութ ու փակ տարածքներից սրտաճաք եմ լինում: 
Գտնես էդ նախկին հարևանուհիներին ու մի լավ ջարդները տաս:  :Sad:

----------

CactuSoul (20.06.2014), Smokie (23.06.2014), Vardik! (20.06.2014), Yevuk (07.08.2014), Արևածագ (20.06.2014), Արևհատիկ (21.06.2014), Մուշու (22.09.2014), Նաիրուհի (20.06.2014), Շինարար (20.06.2014)

----------


## Dayana

Շեֆս արձակուրդ ա եկել ՝ Պրահա ու էսօր ես պիտի մենեջմենթի հետ քոլի ՔյուԷյ մասը վարեի: Սենց լրիվ ականջներս սրած լսում եմ, որ բան բաց չթողնեմ, մեր պռադուկտ մենեջերը էնքան արագ ա խոսում, անունս չեմ հասցնում լսել, մեկ էլ Կարինեն ՝ Իոնեսյան, ինչ-որ մուլտ-հերոսների մասին տեստ գցեց, ես էլ, չգիտես ինչի, որոշեցի էդ անցնել: Կեսից ջրիկացա ու սկսեցի ամենաբոց պատասխաններն ընտրել, մեկ էլ զգում եմ, սաղ ծիծաղում են, դու մի ասա, իմ հռհռալու պահին միկրաֆոնս միացել էր  :LOL: 
Էս էլ քեզ մենեջմենթ քոլ: Լավ ա, էդ պահին էխո էր միացել, ստիպված անջատեցին զանգը  :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (06.07.2014), Smokie (27.06.2014), Vardik! (26.06.2014), Արևհատիկ (26.06.2014), Դատարկություն (27.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (27.06.2014), Շինարար (26.06.2014), Ուլուանա (26.06.2014)

----------


## Dayana

Էշություն ա, երբ իդեալդ էլ չկա: Էն որ ամբողջ մանկությունդ նայել ես իրեն ՝ մութ սենյակում սովորելիս, սիրահարվել նույն հերոսներին, դերասաններին, կարդացել նույն գրքերը, երազել, որ պիտի մեծանաս ու ընկերանաք, իսկ երբ ընկերացել եք, արդեն էն կարգի ուշ էր, որ... էշություն ա էդ, տենց չի կարող լինել, էդ նույնիսկ սխալ չի, էդ մեծ էշություն ա, որը իմ սահմանափակ ուղեղը չի կարող ընկալել
հայհոյանք, շատ մեծ ու բազմահարկ հայհոյանք...

----------

My World My Space (06.07.2014), Smokie (06.07.2014), Vardik! (06.07.2014), Yevuk (07.08.2014), Մուշու (22.09.2014), Նաիրուհի (06.07.2014)

----------


## Dayana

Սրա երկրորդ սերիան էր երեկ։

Անտանելի հոգնել եմ։ Մի հատ զզվելի գործ թթվել ա վրաս, որ փորձում եմ մինչև արձակուրդ գնալս վերջացնեմ, ու չի ստացվում։ Երեկ ՊՄ զանգից հետո պայմանավորվեցին(ք) նորից զանգել հինգ րոպեից՝ հաջորդ րիլիզի բագերը քննարկելու։ Որոշեցի միտինգը պառկած լսել` աչքերս փակվում էր, մեկ էլ հիշում եմ, որ հարսիկս ինձ ծածկեց, ու արթնացել եմ մի ժամ հետո, երբ միտինգը վաղուց ավարտվել էր  ու մեր պրոգրամ մենեջրն ինձ զանգից անջատել էր։  ::}:

----------

Meme (26.07.2014), Smokie (31.07.2014), Նաիրուհի (25.07.2014)

----------


## Dayana

Մեջբերումը սեղմեցի ու անկեղծորեն լավ-լավ բառեր գրեցի՝ գովեստի ու շնորհակալության, բայց չկարողացա սըբմիթ անել։ Մտածեցի, որ սենց լավ բաներ գրեմ, կարող ա մտածի, թե արդեն մոռացել եմ, ոնց ա ամենաանհարմար պահին ճզմել՝ անտեղի ՝ ախմախ ենթադրությունների հիման վրա։

----------

Մուշու (22.09.2014)

----------

